# [Sponsored] Excessive Insanity 2 computers in a Case Labs TX10-D with Triple Pedestals Sponsored by EK Water Blocks



## seross69

I am going to finally build my dream computer. I have built a lot of computers and servers both air and water cooled but never really built exactly what I want. This time I am going to build Exactly what I want. I am not sure what I am going to call this. Eddy with EKWB has been kind enough to sponsor some Radiators for this build.. This Build will have 2 Computers and 2 Servers in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Keep going for the start of the pictures..*

1. 2 X EK XTC 420 Radiators link
2. Icy Dock Metal Quad Bay 2.5" SATA HDD & SSD Backplane Cage MB994SP-4SB-1 Link
3. OS Drives for File/Media Server 4 X WD VelociRaptor 500 GB 10K RPM Drives Link
4. Fans I will use on the 420 Radiators AP-15 and Fan adapters Link
5. EK Supremacy Clean CSQ For the Gaming Computer Link
6. Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Link
7. Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm x 25mm PWM Fan's for the MORA 9*140 Link
8. Motherboard water blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 CSQ Link
9. Water Blocks for Titans Link
10. How to put heat spreaders on the memory Link
11. The New EVGA SLI Bridge Link
12. Ram Water Blocks Link
13. Motherboard with all blocks and Blue LED's Link
14. Middle pedestal build Link
15. Plumbing in the motherboard Link
16. Fans to water cook server NoiseBlocker 12-3 Link
17. Radiator for Server White UT60 Link
18. Servers EK Supremancy Clean CSQ. Link
19. Asus Z87 WS Link
20. The memory for the Server G.Skill Sniper Link
21. CPU for Server Intel i5-4670k Link
22. Assembled Server Link
23. Case Labs Ventilated Bay Covers Link
24. EK EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0. Link
72. Plan for Aqauero 6 System Link
73. Wireing the Mora 9*140 Rad's fans with Self made Harnesses Link
74. Massive Reservoir Link
75. Case Labs HDD Side mount Link
76. Massive Amount of Hard Drives Link
77. 10 WD Velocity Raptors Link
78. 8 WD black 2.5" 750Gb HDD Link
79. Seagate Savvio 10k.2 146 GB 10k RPM SAS Drives Link
80. Monsoon Hardline Here

Here is a Sneak Peak at what I am trying to Build..



This is my little case I am going to build the computers in.



Just to give you an idea of the Size and I did not have the third pedestal when I took this picture!!






Here are the fans that will be going in my build




This is the hard drives I will be using....





And



and


----------



## seross69

Update 30 Sept 2013.
This is going to be the complete parts list of everything I will use I will be updating this over the next week adding to it and also adding links.

*Computer Hardware*

*Gaming/Encoding PC*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: Intel i7 3930k

Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme

Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400

GPU: 2 x EVGA Titan

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

OS/ Program Drive:Raid 0 of 2 X Samsung 840 Pro 512GB

PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 1500

Raid Card:LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC

Raid Expander Card:Intel Raid Expander RES2CV240 24 Port SAS 6GB Expander Card

Storage Drive 1:Raid 0 of 8 X 120 GB SSD's In a Raid 0

Storage Drive 2:Raid 0 of 4 X Samsung EVO 250GB SSD

NIC Card: INTEL X540-T2 DUAL PORT 10GB ETHERNET


*Media and File Server*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU:Core i5 4670K

Motherboard: Asus Z87 WS

Memory: G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

GPU: On Board

OS:Windows Server 2012 Essentials

OS/ Program Drive: Raid 10 of 4 X Western Digital VelociRaptor 500GB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache

PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 1500

Raid Card:2 X LSI MegaRAID 9265-8i with CacheCade Pro 2.0/Fastpath

Raid Expander Card:2 X Intel Raid Expander RES2CV240 24 Port SAS 6GB Expander Card

Storage Drives:

Raid 5 of 8 X WD VelociRaptor 600GB 10000 RPM Array Size 3.8 TB
Raid 5 of 6 X Savvio 10k.2 146GB 2.5" 10k RPM SAS HDD Array Size 680GB
Raid 5 of 6 X Seagate T10 146GB 15k RPM SAS HDD Array Size 680 GB
Raid 5 of 6 X HP 300GB 15K RPM SAS HDD Array Size 1.4 TB
Raid 5 of 8 X WD Scorpio Black 750GB 7200RPM SATA HDD Array Size 4.8 TB
Raid 5 of 4 X Seagate Barracuda 3 TB HDD SATA 7200RPM Array Size 8.2 TB
Total Storage Space 19.56
NIC Card:INTEL X540-T2 DUAL PORT 10GB ETHERNET


*Storage/Back-up Server*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU:Core i5 4570S

Motherboard: ASUS GRYPHON Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 uATX

Memory: GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333

GPU: On Board

OS/ Program Drive: Raid 1 of 2 X Samsung 840 Pro 250 GB

PSU: OCZ ZT Series 550W Fully-Modular

Raid Card:LSI MegaRaid SAS 9260-8i SATA+SAS Controller Card

Raid Expander Card:Intel Raid Expander RES2CV240 24 Port SAS 6GB Expander Card

Storage Drives:Raid 50 of 9 X Seagate Barracuda 3 TB HDD SATA 7200RPM Array Size 19.1 TB

NIC Card:INTEL X540-T2 DUAL PORT 10GB ETHERNET


*TVPC* This will be for my Wife to watch TV From the internet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU:Core i5 4570

Motherboard: ASRock H87M-ITX LGA 1150

Memory: ADATA XPG Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

GPU: On Board

OS/ Program Drive: Raid 1 of 2 X SanDisk Ultra Plus 128 GB SSD's

PSU: OCZ ZT Series 550W Fully-Modular

NIC:ON Board


*Movie PC* This will be for my daughter to watch movies from the server and also iTunes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU:Core i5 4570

Motherboard: ASRock H87M-ITX LGA 1150

Memory: ADATA XPG Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

GPU: On Board

OS/ Program Drive: Raid 1 of 2 X Samsung 840 Pro 250 GB

Storage Drive:Raid 1 of 2 X Western Digital Caviar Blue 1 TB,Internal,7200 RPM

PSU: OCZ ZT Series 550W Fully-Modular

NIC Card:INTEL X540-T2 DUAL PORT 10GB ETHERNET



*For Networking*

Netgear 8-Port 10-Gigabit ProSafe Plus Switch XS708E-100NES

*Water Cooling Parts*

*Gaming/Encoding PC Chilled Water Cooled* (Going to use Chilled water from a custom TEC water chiller)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU Water Block:EK Supremacy Clean CSQ

Motherboard Block :EK-FB KIT RE4 CSQ

Memory Blocks: 2 X EK-TOP Plexi - RAM Monarch X4 Clean CSQ with 8 X EK RAM DIMM Module

GPU Blocks: 2 x EK-FC GeForce GTX Clean Clear Plexi with EK Back Plates

Pumps and Tops 2 X EK D5 Dual CSQ Pump Top - Acetal - Black with 2 X Alphacool VPP655 Pumps and 400mm Reservoir Each.

3rd Reservoir & Pump 400mm EK-RES X3 and Swiftech MCP35X2 with 2 Swiftech MCP35X pumps
Radiators:

2 X EK-CoolStream RAD XTC with 6 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's In Push/Pull using Begears 140mm to 120mm Fan Adapters
Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Pro - Black Cooled with 18 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm PMW Fans




*Media and File Server*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU Water Block: EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal with the Gold Hardware

Memory Water Block: EK-TOP Plexi - RAM Monarch X4 Clean CSQ with 8 X EK RAM DIMM Module

Pump and Reservoir EK- EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ -Acetal with a 250mm Reservoir

Radiator's:

Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Single 120mm Radiator - Custom Painted White with 2 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3
EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360) With 6 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's In Push/Pull




*Storage/Back-up Server*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: Core i5 4570S

Pump and Reservoir EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0 145ml reservoir with EK-DCP 4.0 pump

Radiator EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140) with 2 X Swiftech Helix 140MM in Push/Pull



*TVPC*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU:EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal

Pump and Reservoir EK-DCP 2.2 (12V DC Pump) with EK-DCP 2.2 X-RES Combo Reservoir

RadiatorsAlphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 120mm With 1 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3



*Movie PC*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU:EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal

Pump and Reservoir EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0 145ml reservoir with EK-DCP 4.0 pump

RadiatorsEK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140) with 2 X Swiftech Helix 140MM in Push/Pull



*Water Chiller Hot Side Cooling*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Reservoir:2 X Massive Custom FrozenQ Reservoir

Pump's:2 X Eheim 1262 900GPH Universal pump's

Radiators:

4 X Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 560mm with 8 Koolance Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK) mounted with Bitspower 120 to 140 Fan adapters on each Radiator
2 X Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 180 triple with 3 SilverStone SST-AP182 Air Penetrator 180mm Case Fan each




*All this is Going in a Case Labs TX10-D with triple Pedestals and 150mm Top.*

Now this is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Help how do I add pictures?? I have done this before but for some reason i can not find how to do this.. I am at work and our PC's have IE 7 on them i wonder if this is the reason..


----------



## Jeffinslaw

The way I post pictures to the site is by uploading them to Photobucket and then posting the HTML link to the pictures in an

Code:



Code:


[IMG][/IMG]

.

You can also upload them to the site directly using the "Image" button in responses. It's a picture of a house next to the paperclip (attachment) and the movie clip (movie). I hope that helps! And subbed by the way!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## goodtobeking

Subbing for potential awesomeness


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The way I post pictures to the site is by uploading them to Photobucket and then posting the HTML link to the pictures in an
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> .
> 
> You can also upload them to the site directly using the "Image" button in responses. It's a picture of a house next to the paperclip (attachment) and the movie clip (movie). I hope that helps! And subbed by the way!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


thanks for this information but for some reason all i can get is the basic editor I have not option to do aanything with post, nothing. I think it is because i am using computer at work and it still has IE7 on it.


----------



## seross69

I have so many pictures I want to show will try my laptop when i finish work.. hopefully i can put pictures with this..


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I've replied to your PM; you may want to try again once you get access to a system with a browser newer than IE7.


----------



## seross69

Here you can see all of the EK Water Block water cooling items I have.



More cooling and some Computer parts



Here we have fans, more computer parts ETC



Radiators, AQ5 items, and more stuff to unpack from Newegg. I have been buying for the past 2 months so I was able to get most everything on sale.



more items to be unboxed, a lot of items from eBay. nice thing about getting nice Bonus from work as I have been able to play and buy from their also.



New tools and items from amazon, heat gun, insulation, new soldiering station all kinds of goodies.



Another picture of the EK Water Blocks water cooling items and can also see I bought lights so I can take nice pictures but it did not work so please don't make fun of my pictures I am doing the best I can. Will be getting new Camera Soon..



Now you can see some of why I named this Excessive Insanity.. going to build exactly what I want and how I want... hope you follow my insanity.

*More pictures to follow tomorrow.*


----------



## seross69

Just an assortment of all kinds of goodies.



SSD's, Hard Drives, Raid cards, radiator, 1500 watt 24v Mean well Power supply



4 mother boards. RIVE for main PC, P8Z77 WS for main server and 2 Micro ATX motherboards P8Z77-M pro's for the back up server and the TVPC.



Motherboards again, Power supplies a OCZ ZX 550 watt and a Seasonic 850watt, the white boxes each have a WD Velocity raptor 600GB for a total of 8.



Same as above just better picture.



More PC parts and the 2 top items are Asus 2Gb 680 GTX cards for SLI



This is fans 180mm, 140mm, 120mm, white boxes have fan shrouds in them. and AQ5 items

Like I said before don't make fun of my pictures they will get better especially when I get new camera..



More and more Goodies to come. But guys I work in the Oil Industry in Indonesia and I am suppose to work 28 days and be home 28 days but last time I was only home 5 days so all I got to do was to move into my office space inventory the items and take pictures of the boxes. but I have lots of these pictures and lots of good pictures of goodies for you to see.....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

And this is all being stored in a storage locker??? Better keep paying those fees or else your locker will end up on storage wars and be someones dream locker lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

I know and you are so right but I paid for a year in advance.. and actually this is a office space I got with T-1 internet, phone and power for 250 month. it is 10 by 20... So this will keep peace in my home since we live in an apartment. At least until I bring the monster home!!!!!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

In recent news...there has been a series of break-ins at storage facilities across the US. Officials are unsure as to the cause for dramatic increase.

Subbed for insanity.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> In recent news...there has been a series of break-ins at storage facilities across the US. Officials are unsure as to the cause for dramatic increase.
> 
> Subbed for insanity.


LOL God I hope not because I would hate to say how much money I actually have in there. but it is real secure and I do have insurance. 2 different passwords to get in and then I have big lock on it. plus it is manned 24 hours.. but now I don't know if I will be able to sleep worried about this...


----------



## mandrix

This is totally insane.

I like it!

Are you going to be sleeving everything?
Aquaero's for pump/fan control?


----------



## Hukkel

I don't even want to know how much this will cost in total. But I do know your electricity bill is going to get a fair bit higher









But it will be an amazing build for sure. Good luck


----------



## seross69

Yes Mandrix everything will be sleeved have a big order coming from MDPC-X (actually 6 orders as he had to break it down like this to ship it.), Already bought about 100 foot of para cord in various colors trying to see what looks best. and i promised my 4 year old daughter that i would used her 4 favorite colors (this makes wife happy and this good thing as you know) the colors she wants me to use are green, purple, orange and Pink. case is going to be white so i am going to slip some white and black sleeving in their also.

Aquaero's are going to be for fan control for sure, mabe pump also. but i am going to use 12v relays like you use in the car for my TEC chiller and use the Aquaero's to turn the TEC's on and off depending on temps. these relays dont use but may be .01 amp so should be no problem that is why i also purchased a Multi switch to go along with the 2 Aquaero's LT and the 4 poweradjust 2 USB I have.

Multiswitch is on or off control according to AquaComputer. So i will use this to control my TEC Chiller!!!!!

Well that is the plan and hope it al works out.

been doing research for about 8 months so i think i have it all down but testing will prove it for sure...


----------



## seross69

Hukkel

Yes you are right and i have a 3000 watt UPS to use with it so i dont trip any breakers..

LOL

Like I said Excessive insanity..


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I know and you are so right but I paid for a year in advance.. and actually this is a office space *I got with T-1 internet, phone and power for 250 month*. it is 10 by 20... So this will keep peace in my home since we live in an apartment. At least until I bring the monster home!!!!!


Sounds like you need to keep it here after you build it and use it as a dedicated cruncher/folder. That way you would have reason to build another one lol. Definitely excessive insanity.


----------



## Farih

Subbed For Excessive Insanity !


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Sounds like you need to keep it here after you build it and use it as a dedicated cruncher/folder. That way you would have reason to build another one lol. Definitely excessive insanity.


But i do want to bring it home because i like to do a lot of video encoding and need the file server that will be in it for my media server.. and i do need to piss the wife off a little bit... got to keep her on her toes but it will be months before i can do this i am sure.


----------



## TPE-331

Goodness gracious! This is going to be absolutely insane! Subbed!


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Excellent stuff. Watching this with interest.


----------



## George4927

When you more than one motherboard, can you get them to work together?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George4927*
> 
> When you more than one motherboard, can you get them to work together?


yes you can it is called parallel computing but that is not what I am going to do I am going to have 4 separate computers. well really 2 computers and 2 servers in this case. one computer for wife just to watch TV from internet, one computer for me for gaming and video work. I file or media server then a backup server to back everything up..


----------



## George4927

So for parallel computing, do all the motherboards have to be the same? Or could you have, say, an SRX with the 7 pci e 3s to handle the graphics load alongside a Supermicro X8QBE-F-B stuffed with a TB of ram to handle the ram load?

I'm thinking of doing something similar for work in engineering.


----------



## seross69

Here is another picture of Reservoir, fans and Aquaro items and big pumps!!!!!! but small also.. but big volume and that is what I am after.



A box of alphacool and Monsoon fittings. Y's, 90's, 45's with leds and temperature sensors to see how I like them.



A box of Tubing 20' of 1/2" , 10' of 3/4" and 10' of 1"

,

Picture of some of my Radiators. 1 Magicool 2 x 180, 1ea Magicool 3 X 180, Alphacool 3 X 180 XT45, Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator, Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm, Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm and finally a Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Pro - Black to go along with all the Radiators from EK Water Blocks. oh yeah I almost forgot a 3000 watt UPS!!



*Excessive Insanity for SURE!!!!*


----------



## seross69

NEW Pictures



Just about the same picture as before but you can see the Photograph Lights I ordered here. trying to take good pictures..



My 2 Micro ATX motherboards one for back-up server and one for TVPC over kill for TVPC but oh welllllllll *I LIKE IT*



Can see stacks of SSD's, Raid cards, the P8Z77 WS that is going to be my file or media server and all kinds of goodies!!!



*Let me know what you think?? More and different pictures to come tomorrow. will start show each item, have not unboxed yet but still will see them*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George4927*
> 
> So for parallel computing, do all the motherboards have to be the same? Or could you have, say, an SRX with the 7 pci e 3s to handle the graphics load alongside a Supermicro X8QBE-F-B stuffed with a TB of ram to handle the ram load?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing something similar for work in engineering.


George I think it would be possible (hell anything is possible) but it is way out of my expertise...


----------



## seross69

MY MAIN PC PARTS

Sponsored BY


These are the Pieces for my main PC that will be used for Gaming, Video Editing and Business........



All of the parts together. Love the 1500 Watt EVGA PSU



Motherboard Again. I cant wait to get home and Start opening these boxes and playing some!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

More Pictures of parts of my Main PC....



My 2 Asus GTX 680's



Asus GTX 680 and Water Blocks I will be using EK-FC680 GTX DCII- Acetal+Nickel water Blocks along with EK Water Blocks Back Plates



Another Picture of my GPU's Adobe and Main Concept Should fly using the Cuda Cores or I hope so anyway!!!

*Excessive Insanity*

SPONSORED BY


----------



## seross69

*MY Raid Storage System*



A LSI 9260-8i with 5ea Kingston SSDNow V300 Series SV300S37A/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA II and 3 SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD120BW 2.5" 120GB SATA III



Dose anyone know if it matter if all the SSD's are not the same as I want to run this in a Raid 0*??????* *I know with spindle drives it makes a difference in RPM, make of drives but dose anyone know for sure if it will make difference with SSD's??*



Another Picture of my Excess.... But Should be a fast Drive to encode video with.

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

MY OS Drives 2 of the Below SSD's in Raid 0 ON the ASUS Board.



SHOULD BE FASTTTTTTTTTTTTT

*Excessive Insanity 4 computers in a Case Labs TX10-D with Dual Pedestals Sponsored by EK Water Blocks*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Goodness gracious! This is going to be absolutely insane! Subbed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Excellent stuff. Watching this with interest.


Thanks Guys. I promise it is going to get more interesting and more fun. Just limited time at home before work again. But soon I will have 28 days to work on this... If I can sneak away from wife that much>>>>


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Subbed for the ludicrous amount of hardware that's going into this thing... can't even come up with adequate adjectives to describe the concept alone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> Dose anyone know if it matter if all the SSD's are not the same as I want to run this in a Raid 0*??????* *I know with spindle drives it makes a difference in RPM, make of drives but dose anyone know for sure if it will make difference with SSD's??*


It really shouldn't matter with that many as I'm sure you'll saturate the bus before you max out the IOPS of the individual drives, but essentially the same issues exist regardless of drive type (SSD/Platters). Since you are striping the data - maximum rates can only be equal to the rate of the slowest drive in the raid set. Depending on the controller used, type of caching used, caching method (write-through, write-back, etc..) it can naturally be faster overall than the slowest drive's rate since the controller can cache queued writes of sectors on slower drives for a little while until those drives catch up.

TL;DR would be - as long as the drives are of the same size and approximately the same read and write speeds - it totally doesn't matter what brand or model they are.

In reality it doesn't matter with "spinners" either. As long as they are the same size, speed, cache size, etc... they could all be different brands or models. I've run homogenous RAIDs for years without issue.... you might lose 5% one way or the other... but a drive is a drive. It's just easier to tell people they must all be exactly the same rather than explain the stats to be concerned with and expect them to understand.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Subbed for the ludicrous amount of hardware that's going into this thing... can't even come up with adequate adjectives to describe the concept alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really shouldn't matter with that many as I'm sure you'll saturate the bus before you max out the IOPS of the individual drives, but essentially the same issues exist regardless of drive type (SSD/Platters). Since you are striping the data - maximum rates can only be equal to the rate of the slowest drive in the raid set. Depending on the controller used, type of caching used, caching method (write-through, write-back, etc..) it can naturally be faster overall than the slowest drive's rate since the controller can cache queued writes of sectors on slower drives for a little while until those drives catch up.
> 
> TL;DR would be - as long as the drives are of the same size and approximately the same read and write speeds - it totally doesn't matter what brand or model they are.
> 
> In reality it doesn't matter with "spinners" either. As long as they are the same size, speed, cache size, etc... they could all be different brands or models. I've run homogenous RAIDs for years without issue.... you might lose 5% one way or the other... but a drive is a drive. It's just easier to tell people they must all be exactly the same rather than explain the stats to be concerned with and expect them to understand.


DiGiCiDAL,

Thanks so much for your answer on this and I always like the voice of experiance. The raid card has 1GB Cache so hopefully it will not matter and like you said I should saturate the bus before I could get to the IOPS of any of the drives...


----------



## seross69

Made my Order for my Case Today. So i will be posting the Invoice soon... Had to get a little bit of custom work from Jim.


----------



## seross69

*MY CASE ORDER!!!!!*





*EXCESSIVE INSANITY
BY*


----------



## PurdueBoy

I bet this thing will be able to play solitaire at full settings without artifacting.

Serious notes: What type of monitor set up will you be using for the gaming rig? Also with all 4 computers in the same case how to plan on using them simultaneously? Shouldn't be a problem for the servers, but what if you are gaming and your wife wants to use her computer?

It would be awesome if you set up nodes in different areas of the house depending on your living situation. You could run the various hdmi and sound cables relatively far away from the base server, possibly through walls. I wouldn't bother with wireless options for a sick set up like this. The only thing I'm not sure of is the usb for your mouse and keyboard, cables are relatively short without the use of repeaters and I'm not 100% on how well daisy chaining them would work.

It would be awesome for your desks to only have monitor(s), speakers (if not integrated in monitor), and your input devices.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> I bet this thing will be able to play solitaire at full settings without artifacting.
> 
> Serious notes: What type of monitor set up will you be using for the gaming rig? Also with all 4 computers in the same case how to plan on using them simultaneously? Shouldn't be a problem for the servers, but what if you are gaming and your wife wants to use her computer?
> 
> It would be awesome if you set up nodes in different areas of the house depending on your living situation. You could run the various hdmi and sound cables relatively far away from the base server, possibly through walls. I wouldn't bother with wireless options for a sick set up like this. The only thing I'm not sure of is the usb for your mouse and keyboard, cables are relatively short without the use of repeaters and I'm not 100% on how well daisy chaining them would work.
> 
> It would be awesome for your desks to only have monitor(s), speakers (if not integrated in monitor), and your input devices.


Thanks PurdueBoy,

I am going to use a 27" Asus for the main computer. The wifes computer will be just hooked up to the TV with HDMI and we will have Wireless USB mouse and keyboard for both so I do not see this being a problem. Since they will be totally separate should not matter then.

This Monitor ASUS VE278H Black 2ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 ASVR 50000000:1 (1200:1) Built-in Speakers

I am not a hard core gamer just a little bit. dont seem to have time to do it as much as i use to with family, building PC's, video encoding and riping... but i do enjoy witcher and NWN.... I know old fashioned..


----------



## Fulvin

Subbing


----------



## trust-no-1

Subbed for insanity


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Subbing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trust-no-1*
> 
> Subbed for insanity


Thanks Guys I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## seross69

A teaser of the 100% Copper Blocks I am having made for My TEC chiller. 2 like this and 2 will be parallel blocks with 6 ins and outs for the water.



*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## ChromePixels

Amazing Subbed ;D


----------



## holgate

definitely subbed, i just got this Case last month and its everything youll ever want plus more man, the best part of the build was putting the case together, enjoy


----------



## Citra

This is absolutely ridiculous. Sub'd.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A teaser of the 100% Copper Blocks I am having made for My TEC chiller. 2 like this and 2 will be parallel blocks with 6 ins and outs for the water.
> 
> 
> 
> *Excessive Insanity*


Nice!


----------



## xNovax

To many very expensive builds going on. I can't keep up.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChromePixels*
> 
> Amazing Subbed ;D


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holgate*
> 
> definitely subbed, i just got this Case last month and its everything youll ever want plus more man, the best part of the build was putting the case together, enjoy


Yes I am so ready to get home and do this. the case will beat me their I am sure..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous. Sub'd.


Thanks man


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> To many very expensive builds going on. I can't keep up.


Get on for the ride then...


----------



## d3vour3r

subbed for this epic ness.


----------



## circeseye

damn subbed just to be jealous of it


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> subbed for this epic ness.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *circeseye*
> 
> damn subbed just to be jealous of it


Thanks Hope you enjoy all the insanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socketus

28 days on ... 28 days off ... hmm, sounds like a case of psyclic insanity !


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> 28 days on ... 28 days off ... hmm, sounds like a case of psyclic insanity !


Socketus,

Yes I know it seems odd, but actually I can not imagine working any other way. I work for 6 months each year and off 6 months.. I believe if anyone ever worked like this they would never be sastisfied with a normal work schedule.. I have actually looked at and been offered jobs working in the US and other countries in office or shops.. sound good until I think about it, I am always like hummmm make the same or a little better money to work 2 times as much. because be honest in Management position in most industries it is actually at least a 6 day work week usually more in my industry. i would go from working half the year to really working 24/7 because you are on call at all times when you work in the Office as a Engineer or Installation manager. Emails and calls when you are home. suppose to get 6 weeks off a year but these guys dont ever get to take it. but one day i am going to give it a try.....

And really go INSANE!!!!!!!!


----------



## purdueman

This is pretty sick. You going to outline the costs of this build? I am really curious on how much this ridiculous computer is lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purdueman*
> 
> This is pretty sick. You going to outline the costs of this build? I am really curious on how much this ridiculous computer is lol


It is going to cost way too much but I am hoping to recover some of the cost by selling equipment I don't use and maybe picking up some sponsors... I also am studying WordPress and thinking of making my own web site with reviews of just water cooling equipment... I know one of thousands that want to do this but hey you never know... But most of all this is something I have always wanted to do so I am going to do it. Got a nice promotion and year end bonus along with it so this is where most of the money is coming from along with all the extra time I am working!!!!!

Also I was Lucky enough to have EK water blocks sponsor some radiators for me..


----------



## socketus

We otta make it a like a contest, guess the amount of beans in the jar, and you win .... NADA ! I think most of us have a clue in the general neighborhood where the cost of this build is going, but we all know it doesn't matter. What matters is doing the build, and having tons of fun


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> We otta make it a like a contest, guess the amount of beans in the jar, and you win .... NADA ! I think most of us have a clue in the general neighborhood where the cost of this build is going, but we all know it doesn't matter. What matters is doing the build, and having tons of fun


Thank you Socketus you are so right... and actually a lot of the high end parts I got from E-bay for next to nothing... 750 raid card brand new in box never been open for 150 dollars, lots of things like this.... nice thing about having the money all at once and just sitting their is you might not be in a hurry and you can find some nice deals on high end equipment... 10 GB NIC cards BNIB and you can not imagine how cheap i got these.... some of it is pure crazy some of it was so cheap i could not resist....


----------



## seross69

*Alright Guys some new Pictures of my parts!!!!!*



My Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 420 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - Copper Fins - D5 Pump. want to see how this baby performs compared to regular 420's



A Different View of my Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 420 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - Copper Fins - D5 Pump



My Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Pro - Black, AlphaCool UT60 480 Rad and a Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator. Going to compare the Radiators and see if thickness makes a big difference..



A Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm and a Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Triple



A Magicool 180 Slim Radiator - Triple 180/35mm



And last of all but not least a Magicool 180 Slim Radiator - Dual 180/35mm

I also have a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 560mm, a Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity Rad System 360mm - Copper Fins, D5 Pump, Stainless Side Panels, a Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity Rad System 480mm - Copper Fins, One Loop, Stainless Side Panels and a Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Single 120mm Radiator - 80mm Thick!! - Custom Painted White

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## stren

I thought I was crazy. But you just took it to a whole nother level!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I thought I was crazy. But you just took it to a whole nother level!


You are and he did.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I thought I was crazy. But you just took it to a whole nother level!


Stren,

Coming from you this is a big compliment.... Thanks.. I also been following your builds...


----------



## stren

This case is going to be monstrously tall, can't wait to see how big it looks. Pictures never do TX10's justice.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> This case is going to be monstrously tall, can't wait to see how big it looks. Pictures never do TX10's justice.


Yes in some ways i am scared of how tall it is going to be and what the wife is going to say when she finally see's it..

But all I have to say is....................

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes in some ways i am scared of how tall it is going to be and what the wife is going to say when she finally see's it..
> 
> But all I have to say is....................
> 
> *Excessive Insanity*


Build the whole case, including pedestals and get it all setup, and then do the big reveal to your wife. Make sure to post a photo/video of her reaction. Post it here









Your case should be ~155cm (5ft 1") high by my reckoning unless you got the optional caster platform too.

Oh and you payed to ship 150+lbs of case to Indonesia???


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well you know it is an epic build when the boxing/unboxing images take up several pages of posts LOL

Ridiculous. In the best way possible.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Build the whole case, including pedestals and get it all setup, and then do the big reveal to your wife. Make sure to post a photo/video of her reaction. Post it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your case should be ~155cm (5ft 1") high by my reckoning unless you got the optional caster platform too.
> 
> Oh and you payed to ship 150+lbs of case to Indonesia???


No it was shipped to my home in Atlanta. I just work in Indonesia normally for 28days and then off for 28 days.. But this year working a lot more as it is double pay and I need it to do what I want to do!!!!! I will get to go home to my Case and parts on May 4 oh year my wife and daughter too... That is most important.. Wife can do things A computer will never be able to do!!!!







:thumb:


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well you know it is an epic build when the boxing/unboxing images take up several pages of posts LOL
> 
> Ridiculous. In the best way possible.


Yes I plan on Documenting everything and making video also...


----------



## seross69

*Here is MY Case Being Powder Coated!!!!!!!!!!!







*





Kevin was nice enough to provide these pictures talk about customer service I don't think it gets any better than this!!!!


----------



## seross69

I am trying to decide if I want to get the 3930K or the 3970 I7 Processor.. sort of want the 3970 but on the otherhand why pay 2 times as much and not get any more performance out of it?? what you guys think??


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am trying to decide if I want to get the 3930K or the 3970 I7 Processor.. sort of want the 3970 but on the otherhand why pay 2 times as much and not get any more performance out of it?? what you guys think??


You don't really need the tx10 either so obviously get the 3970x.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

What is your target date for completion? I would go 3930


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> You don't really need the tx10 either so obviously get the 3970x.


But I do need the TX10 I really do!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> What is your target date for completion? I would go 3930


Fall is will be the completion time because of the way I work. I really hope to wait until they release a 8 core with PCI-Express 3.0 that is unlocked and this is the only reason I am thinking of the 3930...


----------



## SinatraFan

Subbed.

Can I assume you had CL customize your case with rear panels on both the front and back of the case? That's the only way I see you having 4 mobos in the case.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> Can I assume you had CL customize your case with rear panels on both the front and back of the case? That's the only way I see you having 4 mobos in the case.


Actually the 2 M-ATX boards will be mounted to the bottom of one of the pedestals.. this is the plan anyway. do not need to be able to get to the back of the board except for 2 cables to go to monitors and 2 Network cables. So I will just run these cables out nice neat holes in the back of the pedestals. or this is the plan anyway will have to see how it all works out as I might run the cables out near the back of one of the mother boards.. I will see depending on what looks best..

The back up server will have 1 or 2 network cables out the back and the TVPC will have 1 HDMI and I Network cable out of it. server will be remotely controlled.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am trying to decide if I want to get the 3930K or the 3970 I7 Processor.. sort of want the 3970 but on the otherhand why pay 2 times as much and not get any more performance out of it?? what you guys think??


No quad E5's ? Disappointed.

Jk







, subbed.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> No quad E5's ? Disappointed.
> 
> Jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , subbed.


Actually I had looked at the E5's but the 6 core ones. there ia a place that sells computers with these overclocked and i had checked to see how much they wwere and if they were unlocked or not. could not get that answer but for 1700 dollars they would sell me one and promise it would overclock by .5 Ghz but thank goodness i did not do this.


----------



## seross69

*MY Memory 3 different kinds for 4 different computers..*



My G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600. I will be using this memory in my File/Media Server and the TVPC



A Better Picture of my G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600. (price was so right I could not resist) I know that sounds crazy but really I have been buying for 4 months now whenever I Found sale or good deal on Ebay!!



My GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333. I will be using this in my Back-up Server...



Another Picture of my GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333.



Now the memory that will be going in my Main Rig!!!!!



Presenting *G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400* I really wanted Cosair Dominator Platinum with the light bars but I could not see 400 dollars more for 2133 memory just because it had light bars!!!!! I still wish I would have got the Cosair but price was right on this and from all I have read I will like this better as it has more overclocking head room...



I don't know if I will use the fans of not depends on what it looks like with them.. *What dose everyone else think???*



Here we go I have 8 sticks of 8GB at 2400 Mhz... going to have a 40GB Ram drive for encoding should be awesome or I hope so any way..



I think I will remove the Blue stickers and have this be just black... I think that will look the best..

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## kingchris

SUBBED, 4 in 1, okay that beats my 2 into 1..


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Don't use the fans! They look tacky and cheap, I'd say get some Koolance or MIPs RAM blocks. I believe MIPs makes some RAM blocks that work with any RAM. Just take the heatsinks off and put the new ones on. I know for sure Koolance does.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> SUBBED, 4 in 1, okay that beats my 2 into 1..


That's the plan if I have enough ROOM???

lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Don't use the fans! They look tacky and cheap, I'd say get some Koolance or MIPs RAM blocks. I believe MIPs makes some RAM blocks that work with any RAM. Just take the heatsinks off and put the new ones on. I know for sure Koolance does.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Sorry maybe I am behind the times but I can not figure out who MIP is?? Also since I am not going to use clear water blocks do you think it would look better to have the Ram Blocks or would it just be

*Excessive Insanity*

Sorry could not help myself!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Sorry maybe I am behind the times but I can not figure out who MIP is?? Also since I am not going to use clear water blocks do you think it would look better to have the Ram Blocks or would it just be
> 
> *Excessive Insanity*
> 
> Sorry could not help myself!!!


MIPs makes some of the most beautiful blocks there are in my opinion. I wish they made GPU blocks! Here's a link: *link*

Totally go full cover RAM blocks!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Thanks Jeffinslaw, never seen them before.. nice I like maybe I will have water cooled ram!!! you bad boy Jeffinslaw!!!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks Jeffinslaw, never seen them before.. nice I like maybe I will have water cooled ram!!! you bad boy Jeffinslaw!!!!!


Hehehe









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Loonies

Just speechless....

Just imagin the goodies make me fell fainted







lol

Sub for this... Keep pics coming man.
Btw you work in Indonesia? but must be in Jakarta then. i'm from Indonesia btw


----------



## snowfree52

subbed


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loonies*
> 
> Just speechless....
> 
> Just imagin the goodies make me fell fainted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Sub for this... Keep pics coming man.
> Btw you work in Indonesia? but must be in Jakarta then. i'm from Indonesia btw


No I work in Balikpapan in the oil industry, I rotate their working 28 days on and 28 days at home in the USA. get to spend a lot of time flying. what part of indonesia are you from??

I am at work now in Balikpapan and will get back to the USA 4 May...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowfree52*
> 
> subbed


Thanks!!!


----------



## .theMetal

yup I'm watching this.


----------



## ZakKling

Subbed dude, looks sexy!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yup I'm watching this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakKling*
> 
> Subbed dude, looks sexy!


Thanks Guys. It is going to be Excessive Insanity this is for sureeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks Guys. It is going to be Excessive Insanity this is for sureeeeeeeeeeeee


See now, this makes my upcoming CaseLabs S3 Mercury build seem like such a quaint idea... and a little, well, LITTLE.

SUBBED, fo' sho!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## redxmaverick

Keeping an eye out for this one!


----------



## socketus

WOW !! you live in the USA and work in East Borneo ?!?! WOW !!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> WOW !! you live in the USA and work in East Borneo ?!?! WOW !!


Yeah Socketus it is cool untill I think of the 20 hour flight home!!! funny thing is I leave Singapore fly over 24 hours with layovers going home and get home 8 hours after I left!!!! ?????? I get to travel back in TIME

I am Lucky in a lot of ways with work... work half the year (normally but working extra a lot this year to pay for some of this) Home half the year to do what I want for 25 days at a time. because it takes 3 days to fly to work.. and I have worked here, Singapore, East Coast of India, up and down the west coast of Africa and *everyone get out their atlas because I bet no one knows where this place is. The best place I have ever worked is Baku, Azerbaijan*. Meet my wife their and people are wonderful. wife is not from their she was their on Holiday!! and the 2 worst places in the world Aberdeen Scotland snf the absolute worse USA Gulf of Mexico.. Reason why USA is worst is because of the tax benefits I get from working international!!!

I have been to over 23 countries!!!! working and playing!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> See now, this makes my upcoming CaseLabs S3 Mercury build seem like such a quaint idea... and a little, well, LITTLE.
> 
> SUBBED, fo' sho!!!
> 
> Thanks - T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> Keeping an eye out for this one!


thanks!!!


----------



## seross69

I am excited just got an email my Case is shipping tonight!!!!

It will beat me home by 4 weeks!! Now I think I will go crazy wanting to get home to all my toys!!!!!!


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Socketus it is cool untill I think of the 20 hour flight home!!! funny thing is I leave Singapore fly over 24 hours with layovers going home and get home 8 hours after I left!!!! ?????? I get to travel back in TIME
> 
> I am Lucky in a lot of ways with work... work half the year (normally but working extra a lot this year to pay for some of this) Home half the year to do what I want for 25 days at a time. because it takes 3 days to fly to work.. and I have worked here, Singapore, East Coast of India, up and down the west coast of Africa and *everyone get out their atlas because I bet no one knows where this place is. The best place I have ever worked is Baku, Azerbaijan*. Meet my wife their and people are wonderful. wife is not from their she was their on Holiday!!
> 
> 
> and the 2 worst places in the world Aberdeen Scotland snf the absolute worse USA Gulf of Mexico.. Reason why USA is worst is because of the tax benefits I get from working international!!!
> 
> I have been to over 23 countries!!!! working and playing!!!


you know scots are mad men right!!!! then again there not too good at english so you may be okay!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> you know scots are mad men right!!!! then again there not too good at english so you may be okay!


Actually I get along better with the scots than people from anywhere else.. just hate the weather and cost of living their..


----------



## seross69

I guess no one has an atlas or no fun for anyone because i have not had anyone try to tell me where Azerbaijan is?????????


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I guess no one has an atlas or no fun for anyone because i have not had anyone try to tell me where Azerbaijan is?????????


Ok, I'll bite...
It borders Armenia, Georgia, Russia, and Iran, as well as the Caspian Sea; capital, Baku, located in the greater Caucasus region of the Europe / Asia land border. I think it has a tiny border with Turkey too... That would be the Nakhchivan Enclave...

And to think, only the last part about the Enclave did I not know from memory!

Thanks - T


----------



## Shev7chenko

Wow...subbed.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*
> 
> Wow...subbed.


Thanks


----------



## Bart

IN!!!!!! Just spent the last half hour reading this thread. You sir are crazy, in the best way possible!


----------



## seross69

Alright Time for some more Pictures of my goodies!!!!!! Are you ready??????



Intel X540-T2 10 Gigabit Network cards!!!!! 3 of them!!!!



One is for my File/Media Server, one for MY Gaming encoding PC and one is for the back up server!!!!



Not going to use a switch going to go point to point with these cards.. I did this on my present file/media server with three 1 Gigabit cards and was a lot faster and better than using a switch. plus did not have all those funny blinking lights to look at!!!



All I have to say is IT is going to be fast with Transfers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Excessive Insanity at it best*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> IN!!!!!! Just spent the last half hour reading this thread. You sir are crazy, in the best way possible!


Thanks Bart hop on for the ride!!!!


----------



## seross69

New Pictures Posted!!!!!


----------



## Bart

I'll be very interested in how those raid cards perform. I'm getting quite sick of migrating raid arrays between builds using on-board raid.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not going to use a switch going to go point to point with these cards.. I did this on my present file/media server with three 1 Gigabit cards and was a lot faster and better than using a switch. plus did not have all those funny blinking lights to look at!!!


That's great if all of your machines are in the same room or close by... but then again I have machines all over the house (one per TV, 3 workstations, 1 Server). I guess I could have done the same thing if I felt like running 2 4-port cards in the server! This setup is totally in line with the title (on both the Excessive side and the Insanity side)... doubt you'll see anything over 20% utilization even with bigger transfers.


----------



## Yumyums

Wow, crazy build. I'll def be keeping an eye on this


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'll be very interested in how those raid cards perform. I'm getting quite sick of migrating raid arrays between builds using on-board raid.


Considering they all have 512MB or more in cache and they will each have 8 drives on them they should be able to beat the onboad by quite a bit. but if i and when i do decide to rebuild i will still have to migrate the raid systems and rebuild them...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's great if all of your machines are in the same room or close by... but then again I have machines all over the house (one per TV, 3 workstations, 1 Server). I guess I could have done the same thing if I felt like running 2 4-port cards in the server! This setup is totally in line with the title (on both the Excessive side and the Insanity side)... doubt you'll see anything over 20% utilization even with bigger transfers.


Digicidal,

Considering the ones that will have the 10 Gigabyte cards are in one case this is no problem and I still have 2 onboard 1 gigabyte for the other 2 PC's I have to hoop to server. So no problem here and 20% of 10 gigabyte is more than 1 gigabyte so it is twice as fast as regular network.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Wow, crazy build. I'll def be keeping an eye on this


Thanks and glad to have you following this build!!


----------



## navynuke499

what a crazy build


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> what a crazy build


Thanks hope you enjoy


----------



## Thrasher1016

Here's to hoping you don't *derp* when you start it up and type ?/c/import skynet































Or else this WILL be the machine that kills us all...

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Here's to hoping you don't *derp* when you start it up and type ?/c/import skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or else this WILL be the machine that kills us all...
> 
> Thanks - T


LOL

Thrasher that is a thought


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thrasher that is a thought


*Yawn*
"Honey?"

*WHIRRRRR*
"STATEMENT: GOOD MORNING HUMAN."

"Yaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!"

"ASSERTION: YOUR FLEEING WILL ONLY CAUSE YOUR DEATH TO BE PROLONGED, HUMAN."

Thanks - T


----------



## fkjac

This lives up to its name completely! But if I might ask, why 16 GB of RAM in every machine? Is it just for the spirit of EXCESSIVE INSANITY?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fkjac*
> 
> This lives up to its name completely! But if I might ask, why 16 GB of RAM in every machine? Is it just for the spirit of EXCESSIVE INSANITY?


Actually 64gb in the main machine and 16 gb in TVPC, file/media server and back-up server.. 16 GB in each of these because not really a price difference and also because of Excessive Insainity!!!!

WHY not?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually 64gb in the main machine and 16 gb in TVPC, file/media server and back-up server.. 16 GB in each of these because not really a price difference and also because of Excessive Insainity!!!!
> 
> WHY not?


The price for RAM is supposed to increase substantially soon.


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> Just an assortment of all kinds of goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> SSD's, Hard Drives, Raid cards, radiator, 1500 watt 24v Mean well Power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 4 mother boards. RIVE for main PC, P8Z77 WS for main server and 2 Micro ATX motherboards P8Z77-M pro's for the back up server and the TVPC.
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboards again, Power supplies a OCZ ZX 550 watt and a Seasonic 850watt, the white boxes each have a WD Velocity raptor 600GB for a total of 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above just better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> More PC parts and the 2 top items are Asus 2Gb 680 GTX cards for SLI
> 
> 
> 
> This is fans 180mm, 140mm, 120mm, white boxes have fan shrouds in them. and AQ5 items
> 
> Like I said before don't make fun of my pictures they will get better especially when I get new camera..
> 
> 
> 
> More and more Goodies to come. But guys I work in the Oil Industry in Indonesia and I am suppose to work 28 days and be home 28 days but last time I was only home 5 days so all I got to do was to move into my office space inventory the items and take pictures of the boxes. but I have lots of these pictures and lots of good pictures of goodies for you to see.....


Is Coke sponsoring the build as well?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Is Coke sponsoring the build as well?


I wish... Wish someone else was helping this is for sure. But coke is something I can not live without. Plain Coke during the Day and Bacardi Select and Coke at night!!

If I have Bacardi and Coke during the day i wake up in rooms full of computer parts







not knowing how I got there or where the parts came from


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I wish... Wish someone else was helping this is for sure. But coke is something I can not live without. Plain Coke during the Day and Bacardi Select and Coke at night!!
> 
> If I have Bacardi and Coke during the day i wake up in rooms full of computer parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not knowing how I got there or where the parts came from


You already *DO* wake up in room(s) full of computer parts...









But at least you remember it all...

Thanks - T


----------



## pozativenrgy

Subbed, I keep thinking there is toast behind me......Because I am so JELLY


----------



## chainesaw

Woot!

Subbing for INSANITY!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Subbed, I keep thinking there is toast behind me......Because I am so JELLY


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chainesaw*
> 
> Woot!
> 
> Subbing for INSANITY!


thanks guys


----------



## barkinos98

subbed, this beats derick's build when it comes to crazy!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> subbed, this beats derick's build when it comes to crazy!


thanks.. been to turkey and had lot of fun there before..


----------



## seross69

All the big builds I see the AP-15 fans being used are they really that good and wroth the money for them!! I want something that is quiet and moves a lot of air so can someone tell me if I need to get the AP-15's of not??


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> subbed, this beats derick's build when it comes to crazy!


Nothing beats my build.


----------



## mandrix

I like the AP-15 fans a lot. They are some of the best made fans you can buy, IMO. But at some rpm's they are prone to a sort of "whirring" noise that seems to bother a lot of people.
I have 28 AP-15's in my build and they are no problem to me, I can barely hear them at the low speeds I'm running them most of the time. I can hear the dual MCP35x pumps over the fans.


----------



## Radmanhs

these computers look epic...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> these computers look epic...


Thanks, Hope you enjoy the ride...


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Nothing beats my build.


meh, the way it was "concluded" (if you can call it one) was a bit weird, but it was nice too


----------



## derickwm

It was forcefully ended. Not by choice


----------



## briddell

Sweet. Zombie. Jesus.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Sweet. Zombie. Jesus.


I think that was good thanks!!!!

And come back in about 12 hours I will have posted pictures of some more of my parts!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> All the big builds I see the AP-15 fans being used are they really that good and wroth the money for them!! I want something that is quiet and moves a lot of air so can someone tell me if I need to get the AP-15's of not??


They're great... I put AP-13's in my build and they've been discontinued so I guess if I add more rads they'll have to be AP-15's







It really depends on the FPI count on the rad (as well as the overall thickness of it) as to whether or not the extra RPMs are required, but as Mandrix indicated - once the AP15's are undervolted - they should be no louder than my AP-13s on full... and you can't hear them at all until you rest your head against the case. I doubt the AP-15's can go as low as 600RPM which is where I leave mine when not benching - because then they're silent even _with_ your ear against the case.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> They're great... I put AP-13's in my build and they've been discontinued so I guess if I add more rads they'll have to be AP-15's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on the FPI count on the rad (as well as the overall thickness of it) as to whether or not the extra RPMs are required, but as Mandrix indicated - once the AP15's are undervolted - they should be no louder than my AP-13s on full... and you can't hear them at all until you rest your head against the case. I doubt the AP-15's can go as low as 600RPM which is where I leave mine when not benching - because then they're silent even _with_ your ear against the case.


Thanks for this DiGiCiDAL, I have 12 AP-15's some koolance, gelid, silenex and NXZT fans. So if nothing else I get to try them and play with them and find what is best to me. that is a big part of the fun to me. Benchmark them and see what I want to use... Try to sell the rest on Ebay at not too big a lose..


----------



## seross69

Some more Pictures of my Parts.... So tired just worked 24 hours at work and fixing to go to bed... but something for you guys to see and me to dream about playing with..



My LSI 9201-16i for my storage server



My 9260-8i 6Gb/s PCI-Express 2.0 w/ 512MB onboard memory for my Media/file server going to put 8 600gb velocity raptors on this



A LSI 9265-8i 6Gb/s Dual Core ROC w/ 1GB cache memory going to put 4 WD 2.5" 750GB WD7500BPKT SATA 7200RPM 16MB in raid 5 and 4 HP 300GB 15K SAS also in Raid 5 this will also be in my File/media server.

I also have a LSI 9271-8iCC PCI-Express 3.0 x8 with 1 GB of memory and the Fastpath chip and software software upgrade for SSD's and I am going to put 8 120 GB SSD's on this for my main rig to use for video encoding


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Crazier with every post.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Crazier with every post.


Not Crazy it is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

My Case has arrived at my office. It beat me home by 4 weeks!!







Oh well at least it will be there waiting on me


----------



## goodtobeking

You can have it forwarded to me and I will began the assembly for you lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> You can have it forwarded to me and I will began the assembly for you lol.


Really??? You would do that?? You are so nice!!!! I will have to think about it.


----------



## seross69

MY Video Cards!!!! For SLI and I have never done this before and actually this is the first NVidia GPU's I have ever used. Doing that for the Cuda cores and encoding..



Two ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB



I have not even open them..



Another Picture of one of them



My ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB and the EK Water Blocks and back plates



Another Picture of My ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB and the EK Water Blocks and back plates

Only one problem with this is that I am thinking of selling them so I can get a couple of titans. If I could get close to what they cost then I could get 1 Titan and would just have to pay for the other one. But considering I will not be using but one monitor and I don't game much I am really torn about what to do.

All I know for sure is that it is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## navynuke499

though the titan is a beast of a card, im sure you wont be disappointed with 2 680s


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> though the titan is a beast of a card, im sure you wont be disappointed with 2 680s


Yeah that is what I keep telling myself anyway....


----------



## pozativenrgy

You can forward the 680's to me and I will test them out for you while goodtobeking is assembling the case


----------



## TPE-331

Big ups on the GPUs.







Very nice selection.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Big ups on the GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice selection.


Thanks!!! I believe I will be happy... and really don't see the benefit of selling them to get titans. just wait until next generation!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks!!! I believe I will be happy... and really don't see the benefit of selling them to get titans. just wait until next generation!!


The Titan will only perform a bit better, definitely not enough to warrant the selling of the cards you already have. definitely wait until next generation.


----------



## trivium nate

jesus this is crazy


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> jesus this is crazy


I like crazy


----------



## hollowtek

THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> THIS IS MADNESS!


No it is Fun!!!!!!!! I am going to have so much Fun with all of this. IF you saw the last order I have for PPC you would say madness for sure!!

Have ordered 7 more Radiators and lot of white fittings and fans.. Going to benchmark all of this and use the best items in my Build!!!

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Some of my water cooling gear!!!!!!



Excessive Insanity


----------



## AaronO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Some of my water cooling gear!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Excessive Insanity
























unboxing time!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unboxing time!


I agree but unfortunately it will be May 4 before I am back home and May 5th before I will be allowed to start unboxing anything.. I am at work in Indonesia right now. will not fly home till 4 may..


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I agree but unfortunately it will be May 4 before I am back home and May 5th before I will be allowed to start unboxing anything.. I am at work in Indonesia right now. will not fly home till 4 may..


i know how you feel on that one, i just got back from 5 weeks in germany, kuwait, bahrain and diego garcia.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> i know how you feel on that one, i just got back from 5 weeks in germany, kuwait, bahrain and diego garcia.


Only place there you could have some fun and interact with female carbon based life forms is germany!! Although I have never been to diego garcia and i guess might be possible there. just know i have had some good times in Germany!!!

Have not seen a real female carbon life form in over 3 weeks and I am starting to want this more than Computers


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Only place there you could have some fun and interact with female carbon based life forms is germany!! Although I have never been to diego garcia and i guess might be possible there. just know i have had some good times in Germany!!!
> 
> Have not seen a real female carbon life form in over 3 weeks and I am starting to want this more than Computers


not a chance in diego garcia. but i wasnt looking there anyway lol.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Have not seen a real female carbon life form in over 3 weeks and I am starting to want this more than Computers


Well, computers are great and all... but ^THIS - and it really shouldn't take 3 weeks for that to set in... (also you should probably hope your wife doesn't read this thread).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, computers are great and all... but ^THIS - and it really shouldn't take 3 weeks for that to set in... (also you should probably hope your wife doesn't read this thread).


Don't have to worry about her reading this...

And when you work 14 to 18 hours a day you are so tired that you don't have much time to think of this!!!


----------



## seross69

More Pictures of water cooling parts!!!



Water Block for my ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680



Another Picture of the water block for ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680



2 water block's for ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680's



Back Plates for my ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## DeanW75234

Subbed! SEROSS69, this is totally Excessive Insanity. Read through all of the posts and I have to admit, that I thought my system I'm planning was awesome, but yours takes the cake, ice cream, and fruit punch too. And throw in some champagne and caviar too.

My base system, just a combined gaming and photo editing system, including WC, sleeving and Adobe Creative Suite is going to be around $14,000. I'd hate to see what your total cost is.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeanW75234*
> 
> Subbed! SEROSS69, this is totally Excessive Insanity. Read through all of the posts and I have to admit, that I thought my system I'm planning was awesome, but yours takes the cake, ice cream, and fruit punch too. And throw in some champagne and caviar too.
> 
> My base system, just a combined gaming and photo editing system, including WC, sleeving and Adobe Creative Suite is going to be around $14,000. I'd hate to see what your total cost is.


Thanks Hope you enjoy.....


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeanW75234*
> 
> Subbed! SEROSS69, this is totally Excessive Insanity. Read through all of the posts and I have to admit, that I thought my system I'm planning was awesome, but yours takes the cake, ice cream, and fruit punch too. And throw in some champagne and caviar too.
> 
> My base system, just a combined gaming and photo editing system, including WC, sleeving and Adobe Creative Suite is going to be around $14,000. *I'd hate to see what your total cost is*.


I want to see it though too lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> I want to see it though too lol


the total cost dose not matter as I am having fun, Have ultimate plans for the cost, this is OCN and *excessive insanity*..

If i did not have ultimate plans for the cost and finally building exactly what I want I could not justify this. But as I have stated... Big promotion at work, big year end bonus and very large tax refund for working international.. So I have not had to touch my paycheck or family budget....


----------



## seross69

Also keep watching I am going to put list up of all the parts I have or have ordered...


----------



## seross69

But something I want to share... Is that I have been buying parts for 4 months. So ebay has been my friend. I have got about 75% of my parts from ebay at 50% or more discount.







I do not buy it from ebay unless it is 50% less than i can buy it new.. So i have been able to be patient with ebay and get good deals. I got 2ea 10GB Network cards the 540-t2 from ebay for 300 dollars for both NIB. They cost more than this each from Newegg..


----------



## seross69

Also keep watching I am going to put list up of all the parts I have or have ordered...







but not the cost as this is private to me for some reason!!


----------



## wyant50

This is awesome!


----------



## seross69

A couple of small pumps and Reservoirs to try!!!



A EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0 and 1 EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Pump) for it and also 1 EK-DCP 2.2 (12V DC Pump) I know I ordered a reservoir for this also must have got it from eBay and I don't remember seeing picture. The bad thing is I am keeping a spreadsheet of purchases and where they came from and I can not find where I ordered a reservoir for this pump at. I guess I need to order one now!!



A picture of the EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0 and 1 EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Pump) going to use this to cool the TV PC



A picture of a different set of EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0 and 1 EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Pump) that I got off eBay for pennies.. this is going to cool the storage server.

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## socketus

Ok - I got a dumb question - how is it you are on the other side of the world, and you are posting pix of parts that you are receiving ? Or did all of the parts arrive before you went overseas .... and you're just now sharing the pix ?

Told ya .... DUMB qwestion


----------



## pozativenrgy

I bet it's his lovely wife posting the pics


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I bet it's his lovely wife posting the pics


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Ok - I got a dumb question - how is it you are on the other side of the world, and you are posting pix of parts that you are receiving ? Or did all of the parts arrive before you went overseas .... and you're just now sharing the pix ?
> 
> Told ya .... DUMB qwestion


Not Dumb question really.. I managed to go home for 5 days and opened all the boxes made sure I got what i had ordered since a lot of it came from ebay and went to office space at storage center. and took pictures of what had came in and are posting them now... So that I could share and talk to someone about my build and what I am interested as i am not lucky enough to work with any real computer nerds


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I bet it's his lovely wife posting the pics


And Lovely wife is correct... I don't know how I Got so lucky!!!!











My Wife in Baku, Azerbaijan.











Me and my wife in Egypt at Makadi Palace.. This is in Makadi Bay south of Hurghada on the red sea...









Now you guys can really be *jealous!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## socketus

Very lovely, your wife.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

any sisters ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Very lovely, your wife.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> any sisters ?


No but has a 49 year old mother that is coming to visit for 2.5 months. want Her. I will sell her to you cheap!! lol just joking. but her mother is very nice looking. and looks 10 years younger if not more... still wears a bikini and it looks good on her.


----------



## seross69

See new pictures something worth Dreaming about this is for sure......

I know i dream about this every night I am gone to work...


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No but has a 49 year old mother that is coming to visit for 2.5 months. want Her. I will sell her to you cheap!! lol just joking. but her mother is very nice looking. and looks 10 years younger if not more... still wears a bikini and it looks good on her.


i bet you are..lol


----------



## seross69

More Pictures of My Water cooling parts.. And another example of my Excessive Insanity



Some of my Pump Tops



5 pumps for the above Pump tops



Reservoir link for pump top



Pump Top and Reservoir Link



Pump tops and links!!!!!!!

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## SeekerZA

Looking great! Cant wait for more pictures. WoW! This is definitely a dream come true.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Looking great! Cant wait for more pictures. WoW! This is definitely a dream come true.


Yes you 100% right this is a dream come true!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

More Pictures of My water Cooling parts



GPU water Block. I have never Put my GPU's under water before or had SLI cards



GPU back plates



EK Supreme HF from eBay for The TVPC or storage server



EK-FB KIT RE4 -Acetal CSQ for the Main PC Motherboard



Another Picture of EK-FB KIT RE4 -Acetal CSQ for the Main PC Motherboard



My EK-FC Bridge TRIPLE Parallel CSQ for the SLI GPU's



My EK-Supremacy -Acetal for the 3960x I have got...



Another picture of the box of My EK-Supremacy -Acetal for the 3960x I have got...



A Picture of both my GPU water Block's

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeanW75234*
> 
> My base system, just a combined gaming and photo editing system, including WC, sleeving and Adobe Creative Suite is going to be around $14,000. I'd hate to see what your total cost is.


Either you're going to be way overpowered for a single system... or you're paying too much for CS...







I'm assuming it's the former, in which case







and get that log up already!

This is definitely a build that deserves it completely... but considering the number of posts now... I'm going to predict this thread hits 5K posts before all 4 rigs are operational in this case.









Just assembling this beast is going to be a full-time job for at least a week and maybe a month! Good thing you're off for long periods of time as well... otherwise we'd be following this build log well into 2014 I think.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Pure hedonism!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Either you're going to be way overpowered for a single system... or you're paying too much for CS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it's the former, in which case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and get that log up already!
> 
> This is definitely a build that deserves it completely... but considering the number of posts now... I'm going to predict this thread hits 5K posts before all 4 rigs are operational in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just assembling this beast is going to be a full-time job for at least a week and maybe a month! Good thing you're off for long periods of time as well... otherwise we'd be following this build log well into 2014 I think.


Actually since I have a couple of surprises I need to make a test, I am going to sleeve everything with custom length cables (except for the SAS/Sata Fanout cable these will be sleeved but not custom), going to beach test it on air then water and then chilled water.

Plus part of the deal is I get wife a iMac to use and I have laptop for my business stuff and a older z77 system for video right now. I want to take my time and make this perfect..

For it to get to over 5000 post you guys are going to have to get awful busy talking!!!!!!!!!!!
















Also you guys are not in a hurry for me to finish are you??


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Pure hedonism!


At its finest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Either you're going to be way overpowered for a single system... or you're paying too much for CS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming it's the former, in which case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and get that log up already!
> 
> This is definitely a build that deserves it completely... but considering the number of posts now... I'm going to predict this thread hits 5K posts before all 4 rigs are operational in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just assembling this beast is going to be a full-time job for at least a week and maybe a month! Good thing you're off for long periods of time as well... otherwise we'd be following this build log well into 2014 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually since I have a couple of surprises I need to make a test, I am going to sleeve everything with custom length cables (except for the SAS/Sata Fanout cable these will be sleeved but not custom), going to beach test it on air then water and then chilled water.
> 
> Plus part of the deal is I get wife a iMac to use and I have laptop for my business stuff and a older z77 system for video right now. I want to take my time and make this perfect..
> 
> I bet it hits 5k post before one system is fully operational?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also you guys are not in a hurry for me to finish are you??*
Click to expand...

maybe


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> maybe


LOL Radmanhs... I would like to finish it also but this time i am not going to get in a hurry and i am going to do everything i can to make sure it is perfect don't care how many times i have to redo something or change it...


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> maybe
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Radmanhs... I would like to finish it also but this time i am not going to get in a hurry and i am going to do everything i can to make sure it is perfect don't care how many times i have to redo something or change it...
Click to expand...

hahaha, i built my system in october, but i have never stopped upgrading it, i have probably put about another $500 into it from its base price... and i dont even have a car







(working on my license lol)


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No but has a 49 year old mother that is coming to visit for 2.5 months. want Her. I will sell her to you cheap!! lol just joking. but her mother is very nice looking. and looks 10 years younger if not more... still wears a bikini and it looks good on her.


wat

your wife's mother is 49? wat wat waat some of my friends' moms are older than 45!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wat
> 
> your wife's mother is 49? wat wat waat some of my friends' moms are older than 45!


Yes I and i will be 43 this year!!







So guess how old the wife is???


----------



## barkinos98

umm, somewhere around 25-30? any older is impossible, and any younger will make FBI come and do a little "visit" to your house


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> umm, somewhere around 25-30? any older is impossible, and any younger will make FBI come and do a little "visit" to your house


yes you are right!!! and I don't like the FBI!!!!


----------



## legoman786

Subbing because... Subbed!!


----------



## mandrix

Was reading what you said about custom sleeving cables except for SAS/SATA......I don't know if you knew this, but there is a type of SATA data cable that can be cut to custom length. These are the "mini" type with the ribbon type cable. An end can be disassembled, the cable cut with a pair of sharp scissors or cutters, some regular sleeve slipped on, (smaller than SATA sleeve) then the end pieces reassembled and squeezed back together to pierce the cable and make the connection.
cpachris has a short tut in his BBBB build log.
He used Akasa PROSLIM cables, (I did too) but I recently bought some Rosewill 50cm cables for $1.99 each and they look exactly the same as the PROSLIM's.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Was reading what you said about custom sleeving cables except for SAS/SATA......I don't know if you knew this, but there is a type of SATA data cable that can be cut to custom length. These are the "mini" type with the ribbon type cable. An end can be disassembled, the cable cut with a pair of sharp scissors or cutters, some regular sleeve slipped on, (smaller than SATA sleeve) then the end pieces reassembled and squeezed back together to pierce the cable and make the connection.
> cpachris has a short tut in his BBBB build log.
> He used Akasa PROSLIM cables, (I did too) but I recently bought some Rosewill 50cm cables for $1.99 each and they look exactly the same as the PROSLIM's.


thanks for this Mandrix and yes I plan on doing this for the basic SATA data cables. But the fan out cables from my LSI raid to my SATA and SAS drives, I do not believe this will work. So I am going to sleeve them and hide them between the motherboard trays.

Below is what i am talking about

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816116097&Tpk=CBL-SFF8087OCF-05M&IsVirtualParent=1


----------



## seross69

Need a Opinion??

I Saw where EK now has a Waterblock for the Asrock Z77 Extreme 11 so i am thinking of getting this to use for my storage server and selling one of the ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel . This way I can water cool the motherboard!!!

What do you guys think.?????


----------



## Swar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Need a Opinion??
> 
> I Saw where EK now has a Waterblock for the Asrock Z77 Extreme 11 so i am thinking of getting this to use for my storage server and selling one of the ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel . This way I can water cool the motherboard!!!
> 
> What do you guys think.?????


The ASrock extreme 11 would be a great idea. It has a ton of PCIe lanes, which will be excellent for configuring your raid cards and other goodies you decide to tack on.

The quality, of high end ASrock boards, is pretty impressive these days. I have the ASrock extreme 6 and love it.

subbed to this epicness btw!


----------



## seross69

Need a Opinion??

I Saw where EK now has a Waterblock for the Asrock Z77 Extreme 11 so i am thinking of getting this to use for my storage server and selling one of the ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel . This way I can water cool the motherboard!!!

What do you guys think.?????


----------



## barkinos98

meh, cooling a motherboard with water to be used in a storage server isnt that required, since unless you overclock it, stock VRM sinks should do the job, but you can sell the main board and use this and w/c that. basically i cant see a reason to water cool the vrms on a storage server if everything will be kept stock.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Not to mention that it's totally unnecessary. I've been considering getting the EK block for my MVE but I simply can't justify pulling the trigger on it for anything other than aesthetics... so I will probably do it anyway at some point in time









LOL! But in all reality - even if you are OC'ing the crap out of your CPU... unless you are trying for the absolute maximum OC (and therefore upping your FSB/PCIe/MCH for that last few MHz)... the Z77 will never require active cooling. It might like it if you're pushing the voltage past the point of pain and going LN2 or Dice - but even then it's not 'required' or you'd never see the pro OCers running anything but blocked VRMs (or potted for that matter).

My MVE VRMs never see anything over the mid 50's even with a 1.45V vcore and a clock of 4.8GHz (probe measured slipped between modules and sink).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> meh, cooling a motherboard with water to be used in a storage server isnt that required, since unless you overclock it, stock VRM sinks should do the job, but you can sell the main board and use this and w/c that. basically i cant see a reason to water cool the vrms on a storage server if everything will be kept stock.


You are right really no reason. except for why not... and who has 4 water cooled PC's in one box??

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## navynuke499

is it really worth wasting the money for an x79 setup as a storage server? i agree it does go alone with the excessive theme, but that would probably be one of the biggest misuses of hardware ever. If you are determined to spend that much more money on it, i would spend it on your main rig


----------



## 512TBofRAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Need a Opinion??
> 
> I Saw where EK now has a Waterblock for the Asrock Z77 Extreme 11 so i am thinking of getting this to use for my storage server and selling one of the ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel . This way I can water cool the motherboard!!!
> 
> What do you guys think.?????


My advice is go for it! However, there are plenty of alternatives out there. If you haven't already, check out the ASUS blue WS boards and the ROG series; they all seem to be the best options nowadays. If you really can't decide, go with the board that's the most aesthetically pleasing.,


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> is it really worth wasting the money for an x79 setup as a storage server? i agree it does go alone with the excessive theme, but that would probably be one of the biggest misuses of hardware ever. If you are determined to spend that much more money on it, i would spend it on your main rig


It is the ASRock Z77so it is not a X79.. What I really like about this board is all the connections for hard drives.. 14 total. 2 SATA3, 8 SATA3/SAS2 and 4 SATA2...

I think it would be cool to have 2 board that are water cooled.. If I get this I would sell the 16i LSI Raid card I have. So If I could sell the ASUS P8Z77-M PRO and the LSI LSI00244 (9201-16i) card I have, this should cover the cost of the new mother board with some left over.


----------



## seross69

More Pictures!!! Need a Opinion??

I think it would be cool to have 2 board's that are water cooled.. If I get this I would sell the 16i LSI Raid card I have. So If I could sell the ASUS P8Z77-M PRO and the LSI LSI00244 (9201-16i) card I have, this should cover the cost of the new mother board with some left over.

What do you guys think??

Now for pictures!!!



A dual pump top I am going to put a 400mm reservoir on.



2nd dual pump top I am going to put a 400mm reservoir on.



A EK-DCP-2.2 that I am going to use along with matching reservoir for the TVPC.



Another Picture of the EK-DCP-2.2 that I am going to use along with matching reservoir for the TVPC



A Picture of the EK-DCP-4.0 that I am going to use for my Media/File Server.



A Picture of the EK-DCP-4.0 that I am going to use for my Storage Server.

I am tired of see things in the box and ready to take it out of the box to show you and to use









*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It is the ASRock Z77so it is not a X79.. What I really like about this board is all the connections for hard drives.. 14 total. 2 SATA3, 8 SATA3/SAS2 and 4 SATA2...
> 
> I think it would be cool to have 2 board that are water cooled.. If I get this I would sell the 16i LSI Raid card I have. So If I could sell the ASUS P8Z77-M PRO and the LSI LSI00244 (9201-16i) card I have, this should cover the cost of the new mother board with some left over.


Lol, i see that now. i was thinking X79 after reading SWARs comment about the tons of PCIe lanes. Corrcect me if im wrong, but the board doesnt determine the number of lanes, the chipset/cpu do. One z77 board shouldnt have more lanes than another unless one is cut short, such as a m-itx board. There may be more slots on the asrock board, but the pcie bandwidth will be the same.

That being said, and now noticing its also a Z77 board, I say why not? Water cool the hell out of it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Lol, i see that now. i was thinking X79 after reading SWARs comment about the tons of PCIe lanes. Corrcect me if im wrong, but the board doesnt determine the number of lanes, the chipset/cpu do. One z77 board shouldnt have more lanes than another unless one is cut short, such as a m-itx board. There may be more slots on the asrock board, but the pcie bandwidth will be the same.
> 
> That being said, and now noticing its also a Z77 board, I say why not? Water cool the hell out of it.


It has the PLX PEX 8747 Bridge chip so you can get 8x/8x/8x/4x from the board on the PCIe 3.0 Slots.. So it is cheating a little bit. but still should be fine for raid and network cards...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *512TBofRAM*
> 
> My advice is go for it! However, there are plenty of alternatives out there. If you haven't already, check out the ASUS blue WS boards and the ROG series; they all seem to be the best options nowadays. If you really can't decide, go with the board that's the most aesthetically pleasing.,


Yes I am going to use one of the WS boards for my media/file server. The P8Z77 WS. I was going to use the Asus board i had listed a Micro-Atx board for the Storage server but now thinking of the Z77 Extreme 11


----------



## seross69

Anybody awake????


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Anybody awake????


only just!! long day


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> only just!! long day


Well it is 6pm here where I am









Just remember it is always 5PM somewhere!!!!!!


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well it is 6pm here where I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember it is always 5PM somewhere!!!!!!


7.30pm here but feels like 10pm, clocks moved back last weekend and it stuffs me for weeks still waking up at 5am old time!
i still thing you have to go overboard with everything though, otherwise you will fell that you cheated yourself!

my next project is a cnc build so i can do a lot more modding on the computer builds!

if its not Excessive Insanity its not OCN!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> 7.30pm here but feels like 10pm, clocks moved back last weekend and it stuffs me for weeks still waking up at 5am old time!
> i still thing you have to go overboard with everything though, otherwise you will fell that you cheated yourself!
> 
> my next project is a cnc build so i can do a lot more modding on the computer builds!
> 
> if its not Excessive Insanity its not OCN!


Yes it is both...

I also designed some water blocks to use in my build. Going to have a custom made TEC power water chiller. keep watching and you will see it!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Are you ready for your Daily Fix of Pictures???











One of my 2 EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir....



My EK-D5 X- RES Top 140mm



A EK-DDC X-Res 100mm



Three 400mm EK Tubes



Another Picture of My 400mm tubes going to use these all at once plus a couple of surprise Reservoirs that are a lot bigger!!!



My other One of my 2 EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir....



EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0

All will be used..... (I like to tell wife this







)

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

I guess everyone is asleep?? I don't understand that as it is 530 pm where I am at!!


----------



## AaronO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I guess everyone is asleep?? I don't understand that as it is 530 pm where I am at!!


I'm awake! It's 2:30 PM here


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I guess everyone is asleep?? I don't understand that as it is 530 pm where I am at!!


but your closer to my side of the world!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronO*
> 
> I'm awake! It's 2:30 PM here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> but your closer to my side of the world!


Yeah Guys I am from the USA but I am working in Indonesia on a Oil Rig


----------



## seross69

Well ready for some more pictures of my Water cooling items?? Here are 5 of the radiators I have..

I will post a list of everything I have bought to water cool tomorrow..



2 of my EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140) rads.



A EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360) Rad



Another Picture of EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140) Rad I am going to use this one to cool the storage server.



A picture of the rad i am going to use to cool the TV PC a EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140)



The 2 EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140) standing together!!



And last but not least 2 EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (420). This is all of my EK Rads but i have a bunch of Alphacool also..

Tomorrow I will post a list of every thing i have bought to put the 4 computers under water.

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## kingchris

its going to take a day to write it out i guess!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> its going to take a day to write it out i guess!


I am a organizational freak. so I already had everything in a spreadsheet by store I ordered from. Each had it own page in excel. Did this for 2 reasons. 1 most of the ordering i have done i have been at work when it arrived and I don't want to forget anything. I found my self not remember what I had ordered and making double orders. So I made this. So all I had to do is cut and paste from each store to another spreadsheet to make list!! Took about a hour but have 8 different list I am going to put up.


----------



## Triniboi82

I really like the sound of this idea, looking fwd to see how this turns out. Damn I need to get in the energy sector


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> I really like the sound of this idea, looking fwd to see how this turns out. Damn I need to get in the energy sector


Going to be fun. And i just hope I am able to do case justice and Do exactly what I have planned..


----------



## seross69

I have decided I am going to sell one of the ASUS P8Z77-M and the LSI LSI00244 (9201-16i) which are both new in box.. I have not even opened them and Get the AsRock Z77 Extreme 11 to be my Storage server. That way I can also water cool the Motherboard as EK are releasing blocks for this!!!!


----------



## hollowtek

this madness knows no boundaries! add an *excessive* amount of pix please!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> this madness knows no boundaries! add an *excessive* amount of pix please!


Oh there will be lots and lots of pictures and surprises... I bought photographer lights, and back grounds so that i can take good pictures. also ordering a new camera to use to take pictures..

but i am at work so you will have to settle for the pictures of boxes until after 5 may when i get home and are able to start..


----------



## seross69

Here is the list of items i have purchased for water cooling!!!



Now that is *Excessive Insanity* at its finest!!!!


----------



## mandrix

Glancing at your list I noticed the Aquacomputer 3 pin relay plug.
Wha 'cha going to do with it? Or was it just more excessive insanity?









Anyway following in your scheme of excessive, or maybe just more good stuff, how 'bout some dual MCP35x pumps? Copper tubing?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Glancing at your list I noticed the Aquacomputer 3 pin relay plug.
> Wha 'cha going to do with it? Or was it just more excessive insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway following in your scheme of excessive, or maybe just more good stuff, how 'bout some dual MCP35x pumps? Copper tubing?


The 3 pimp relay plug is going to be used to turn my TEC water chiller on and off. (_it is going to feed a 10 amp car relay that will in turn enable 6 30 amp car relays to come on and off. they will be controlled by the Aquacomputer Multiswitch depending on temps_) I hope all of the dual top D-5 pumps along with the ehiem pumps give me more than enough flow. really the D5 duals should push more water than the MCP35X from what I have read but I will test flow to make sure.

Copper tubing I like it in your build and other builds but when I finish this one I will not be changing it much and do not want the oxidation on the pipes. If I was going to do tubing and I might one day I want to use stainless. When I finish this I will be building a M8. Got a good deal on it. so think I am going to buy it to build and sell maybe????


----------



## seross69

Got 2 different fan control systems because I want to try them both and see what works the best and is the easiest and best to use.


----------



## hollowtek

:motherofgod:


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Copper tubing I like it in your build and other builds but when I finish this one I will not be changing it much and do not want the oxidation on the pipes. If I was going to do tubing and I might one day I want to use stainless. When I finish this I will be building a M8. Got a good deal on it. so think I am going to buy it to build and sell maybe????


Rather than stainless (which would be fine, but the rads are copper anyway so why not all copper), you can simply have the outside powdercoated to match (or compliment) your case/parts and then you never have to worry about the oxidation. There's a few builds done that way, or you can have them chromed like the MurderBox or a couple of BNeg's builds.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Rather than stainless (which would be fine, but the rads are copper anyway so why not all copper), you can simply have the outside powdercoated to match (or compliment) your case/parts and then you never have to worry about the oxidation. There's a few builds done that way, or you can have them chromed like the MurderBox or a couple of BNeg's builds.


Have not thought of having it powder coated this is nice idea.. thanks for this!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Have not thought of having it powder coated this is nice idea.. thanks for this!!!


If you want to see a good example of this, check out HammerForged's ST10 build. Quick link to final pics here.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> If you want to see a good example of this, check out HammerForged's ST10 build. Quick link to final pics here.


Thanks for this but I really just don't want to do any type of tubing to me that is too much like work it doesn't matter how good it looks !!!!!









But I am going to send some items to Jim at Case labs to have powder coated to match case exactly. some mod's i have planned and also some 5 1/2" 4 bay 2.5" drive enclosures. I have some that are 100% aluminum so i want them to match the case...


----------



## seross69

INSANE!!!


----------



## seross69

Another list of some parts I have to test and use...



*Now this is Excessive Insanity if I ever saw it!!!*

need to not drink so much


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Another list of some parts I have to test and use...
> 
> 
> 
> *Now this is Excessive Insanity if I ever saw it!!!*
> 
> need to not drink so much


Best not swear in this one, but 'no father birth names are okay!' anyhow!

can recommend the cougar vortex, i have them in the case and they are quite, even flat out, my artics move more air but are a lot more noisey!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> Best not swear in this one, but 'no father birth names are okay!' anyhow!
> 
> can recommend the cougar vortex, i have them in the case and they are quite, even flat out, my artics move more air but are a lot more noisey!


thanks for the heads up i will have to get 8 cougars 120 and 140mm to try then.. which ones would you recommend??


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thanks for the heads up i will have to get 8 cougars 120 and 140mm to try then.. which ones would you recommend??


i got the cf series, because they all matched, and set at 100% and nice and quite!


----------



## seross69

I like Fans!!!

Thanks I will get these and see how they work on my Rads!!


----------



## seross69

Totally Insane?? True or not?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Totally Insane?? True or not?


Needs moar insanity!!!


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Totally Insane?? True or not?


I thing its still missing something!
.
.
.
.
.
thats it....
flashing lights and 2 men to help into your new jacket!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> I thing its still missing something!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> thats it....
> flashing lights and 2 men to help into your new jacket!!


Thats a Good one KingChris


----------



## seross69

All right some pictures today instead of parts list.. have more list though I know I was tired of looking at them. So I thought you might be???



My Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 420 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - Copper Fins - D5 Pump (33045). I read some reviews after I ordered this .







I know should have done this before but the reviews were not to good on this.



Another picture of my Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 420 Radiator / Pump / Reservoir Combo - Copper Fins - D5 Pump (33045)
*Dose anyone have this and can they tell me how it cools and if they are satisfied with it??*



My Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Pro - Black, Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm and a Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator











A Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Triple and a Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm!!



A Magicool 180 Slim Radiator - Triple 180/35mm Radiator



A Magicool 180 Slim Radiator - Dual 180/35mm



And one more Picture of my Magicool 180 Slim Radiator - Triple 180/35mm Radiator

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Are you planning on doing any modding, or is this just a massive insane water cooling multi PC rig?

If you are planning any mods, what are you planning to do?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Are you planning on doing any modding, or is this just a massive insane water cooling multi PC rig?
> 
> If you are planning any mods, what are you planning to do?


I do have a couple of surprises but I am not sure if you can call them mods as I will not be actually modding the case. Don't really need to because how you are able to customize the Case Labs Case.


----------



## goodtobeking

Thats a lot of radiators. I loved the AQ radiators until the reviews came out on them. They would look so good with my Heatkiller CPU block and my new Heatkiller 7970 GPU block. But performance/dollar is just not there on them from what I hear. I havnt owned one personally though. Also what fans are you planning on using with the 180 radiators?? And any reason you didnt get this radiator as well??

Pulled this quote from Seanimus's build page, figured it would be better to reply here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> reading all these problems with the Aquaero Has got me thinking and almost regretting ordering it. I got the Koolance system so I am sure one of the will work for me!! or I hope so.


If you are good with electronics, you can build your own unit. There is a lot of useful info in this thread about building different components from scratch for custom needs. Jvjessen is very nice and may be able to help you if you wanna go that route. That man can work some voodoo


----------



## mandrix

The only problems with the Aquaero's currently is the software interface, which doesn't even have to run once any changes have been saved/downloaded to the units.
I thought the original 2013 version of Aquasuite was pretty good but changes made since have brought out some bugs which supposedly will be corrected with the next release version.

But the functionality of the Aquaero is unmatched by anything else on the market, bar none.

Getting back to the D5 vs MCP35x thing, that's always a subject of debate and comes down to personal preference. The MCP35x is a little beast with good head pressure and the dual version is killer.
The pwm version of the D5 is pretty sweet and of course the Bitspower dress kits are nice.
Having said that, I run a dual MCP35x on the front end and a D5 on the back end since my loop is fairly long. In the end for me it's not about overkill but tuning things down to a volume I can live with. That's why all my fans are undervolted pretty much at idle and why I run more pump than absolutely necessary. I try to tune things to a frequency that my tinnitus can live with.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> The only problems with the Aquaero's currently is the software interface, which doesn't even have to run once any changes have been saved/downloaded to the units.
> I thought the original 2013 version of Aquasuite was pretty good but changes made since have brought out some bugs which supposedly will be corrected with the next release version.
> 
> But the functionality of the Aquaero is unmatched by anything else on the market, bar none.
> 
> Getting back to the D5 vs MCP35x thing, that's always a subject of debate and comes down to personal preference. The MCP35x is a little beast with good head pressure and the dual version is killer.
> The pwm version of the D5 is pretty sweet and of course the Bitspower dress kits are nice.
> Having said that, I run a dual MCP35x on the front end and a D5 on the back end since my loop is fairly long. In the end for me it's not about overkill but tuning things down to a volume I can live with. That's why all my fans are undervolted pretty much at idle and why I run more pump than absolutely necessary. I try to tune things to a frequency that my tinnitus can live with.


thanks for the AQ info Mandrix!!!







Also I want quiet but also the most performance I can get.. I am going to pad everything and hope this cuts some of the noise out.


----------



## seross69

Another List because it is easy to post and dose not take long. So here is a list of my computer parts.



Guys I just finished work after 16 hours and I am Dead hope everyone has good day.. So

*Not Insane tonight just Dead Tired*


----------



## seross69

Oh I forgot to tell you I bought a guys 6 month old M8 With a pedestal for less than the cost of the D900...

My wife is going to kill me!!! LOL I could not resist.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh I forgot to tell you I bought a guys 6 month old M8 With a pedestal for less than the cost of the D900...
> 
> My wife is going to kill me!!! LOL I could not resist.


You lucky dog! Nice grab!!


----------



## seross69

Oh goodness i slept an hour late this morning and have so many updates to see in the forums.. Hope work allows me to do this today...


----------



## seross69

Excessive List of computer parts!!!!


----------



## seross69

Some 24v Power Supplies. I want More Power....

.

A 750 Watt 24VDC Mean Well Power supply to power The TEC water chiller and the Pumps



Another Picture of my 750 Watt 24VDC Mean Well Power supply



Now this is a 1500 Watt 24VDC Mean Well Power supply in case the 750 is not big enough...








It as been modded but works I will take the from part off of it. Got it from eBay for 75$ so again I could not resist...









I also have another 750 Watt Mean Well and a 1000 watt mean well these 2 were NIB and I did not get pictures yet.

I also have a 3000 watt UPS so that I don't trip a 20 amp breaker.

*Now is that Excessive Insanity??*


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Some 24v Power Supplies. I want More Power....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> A 750 Watt 24VDC Mean Well Power supply to power The TEC water chiller and the Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> Another Picture of my 750 Watt 24VDC Mean Well Power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is a 1500 Watt 24VDC Mean Well Power supply in case the 750 is not big enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It as been modded but works I will take the from part off of it. Got it from eBay for 75$ so again I could not resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another 750 Watt Mean Well and a 1000 watt mean well these 2 were NIB and I did not get pictures yet.
> 
> I also have a 3000 watt UPS so that I don't trip a 20 amp breaker.
> 
> *Now is that Excessive Insanity??*


Just get 3 phase pluged into it it would be easier!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> Just get 3 phase pluged into it it would be easier!!


Wish I could have 3 phase but still need more Power..


----------



## mandrix

Quite a varied shopping list on the SSD's & HDD's. Are you going to throw those smaller HDD's into a RAID?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Quite a varied shopping list on the SSD's & HDD's. Are you going to throw those smaller HDD's into a RAID?


yes that is what I am going to do. If you look at the list you should see 4 LSI raid cards. Here is how I plan on using them.

*Gaming / Video Encoding Machine*

1. Hooked to the motherboard in the SATA 6GB spots will be 2 SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB in a raid 0 for drive C and O/S

2. In one of the PCIE slots I will have a LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC this has 1GB of Ram and the software to optimize it with SSD's
And Hooked to it will be 5 Kingston SSDNow V300 Series SV300S37A/120G 2.5" 120GB and 3 SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD120BW 2.5" 120GB in Raid 0
I know it is different hard drives but told this did not matter as long as they were the same size. this should give me a 800 GB drive to use with my encoding and ripping of video and also working with pictures.

*File/Media Server*

1. 2 SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB in raid 0 hooked to the motherboard for the operating system

2. A LSI MegaRAID Internal SAS 9265-8i 6Gb/s w/ 1GB cache with 8 Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD6000HLHX 600GB 10000RPM SATA 6.0Gb in Raid 0 for one of the server drives

3. A LSI MegaRaid SAS 9260-8i SATA+SAS Controller Card with 4ea WD 2.5" 750GB WD7500BPKT SATA 7200RPM 16MB Cache3Gb in raid 5 and 4ea HP 300GB 15K SAS Model HUS156030VLS600 Internal Hard Drive 0B24512 Hitachi 3.5" also in Raid 5

*Back-up Server*

1. 2ea Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s in Raid 1 for the OS and either I will use m-atx board and the LSI LSI00244 (9201-16i) PCI-Express 2.0 x8 SATA / SAS to have 6 3TB hard drives I already have and 4 2TB drives I already have. Going to create a storage space that puts all the files on 2 drives sort of like raid 1 but O/S dose this. I am either going to use Server Essentials 2012 for O/S or Win 8. I am not worried about Win 8 as this will just be like a nas or back-up server to keep a back up of all my PC's.

But I am still considering selling the motherboard I have and the LSI card and getting the AsRock Z77 Extreme since EK made blocks for this. I think it would be cool to have 2 motherboards under water!!!!









*TVPC*

1. This will just have a SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III since all it will do is boot-up and run internet explorer so my wife can watch her TV from Ukraine.

I hope I was clear and you can understand what I am trying to say.


----------



## seross69

My List of Power supplies..... I Might have went a Little over board on these? Who thinks I did??











I dont know is this is really *Excessive Insanity*

Now I need to figure out what I am going to use for each system..


I am thinking EVGA 1500 for the Gaming/Video Encoding computer
Cosair AX 1200 for the File/Media Server
OCZ 1250 For the storage server
OCZ 550 for the TVPC. but I might have to use the Seasonic 850 if I use the 7770 GHz Video card I already have...

What do you think I should Use????


----------



## mandrix

Not really sure why you would need a massive psu for the TVPC part, unless you are going to be adding in a bunch of cards. I have a HTPC and it runs a mini Z68 Asrock (because Asrock boards have a CIR header for my remote), and only a HD6450 vid card for bitstreaming to my AVR. I use a separate Hauppauge PVR for recording TV. Even the little low profile HD6450 is more than sufficient for bitstreaming Hi res surround and video to the AVR-->TV, and the psu is I think a 350W, been so long since I looked at it I can't really remember.
But if you want to keep with the overkill theme then by all means throw in a larger psu/vid card.

Anyway, I was thinking about a post you made in the sleeving section about crimping 12 gauge wire. I'm not sure what it is you are going to do? I would think 12 gauge would be a royal pain, and I'm not sure you could crimp any of the normal pc type pins (minifit jr, etc) to it and if a crimper exists that will work. I don't remember offhand how many strands in typical 12 gauge but maybe you could crimp just the strands to some pins, surely not to anything as small as the SPOX fan pins though, as even 18 gauge is somewhat of a challenge with those although I have done it. Some like using 16 gauge for the psu wiring but smaller is better for me personally and I even use the .0403" OD 18 gauge for some things.

But, not being critical, just wondering how you plan to go about using the 12 gauge wire. I definitely want to see the crimps if you use it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Not really sure why you would need a massive psu for the TVPC part, unless you are going to be adding in a bunch of cards. I have a HTPC and it runs a mini Z68 Asrock (because Asrock boards have a CIR header for my remote), and only a HD6450 vid card for bitstreaming to my AVR. I use a separate Hauppauge PVR for recording TV. Even the little low profile HD6450 is more than sufficient for bitstreaming Hi res surround and video to the AVR-->TV, and the psu is I think a 350W, been so long since I looked at it I can't really remember.
> But if you want to keep with the overkill theme then by all means throw in a larger psu/vid card.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking about a post you made in the sleeving section about crimping 12 gauge wire. I'm not sure what it is you are going to do? I would think 12 gauge would be a royal pain, and I'm not sure you could crimp any of the normal pc type pins (minifit jr, etc) to it and if a crimper exists that will work. I don't remember offhand how many strands in typical 12 gauge but maybe you could crimp just the strands to some pins, surely not to anything as small as the SPOX fan pins though, as even 18 gauge is somewhat of a challenge with those although I have done it. Some like using 16 gauge for the psu wiring but smaller is better for me personally and I even use the .0403" OD 18 gauge for some things.
> 
> But, not being critical, just wondering how you plan to go about using the 12 gauge wire. I definitely want to see the crimps if you use it.


Yes That is why I am thinking I use the 550 watt PSU for the TVPC because that will be overkill even with the 7770 Mhz GPU...

I want to use the 12 Ga Wire so that I can get the wires to do exactly what I want them to do. If I can not crimp this into the pins then I will use the 16 ga wire I got from Lutho0's shop and crimp this into the pins and then solder the 12 ga onto the 16 1/4" or so away from the pin. I have one crimper that is suppose to be able to crimp 12 Ga wire to the molex pins. Also I have 18 GA wire and 22 ga wire for the fan connections, USB, Aquaro Bus, Things like this.

Don't worry I will take pictures of everything including my screw-ups!!


----------



## mandrix

10-4. I'll be interested to see how it goes with the 12 gauge wire. I haven't used 16 gauge but it's supposed to be easier to train than 18 gauge. You could even do an extension to make it easier.

22 gauge works excellent for fan harness wiring, although I've used 26 gauge for the rpm sense wire pretty often since it doesn't carry any appreciable current and makes it a little easier to sleeve, especially if you have to tape wrap the wires.


----------



## seross69

What Pictures am I going to post tonight??? Or do I post another List??? Cant decide!!


----------



## SeekerZA

More pictures yessss


----------



## seross69

OK Some Pictures of the Aquaero 5 that I have Purchased.. 2 LT's, 2 Power Adjust 2's and 2 Flow sensors. Was wanting them to be put in Master Slave so I could have 12 Temp headers and 8 fan controllers. I also got the Multi-Switch USB that i was going to use to Control my TEC water Chiller!!!!!!



A Picture of all my AQ5 Items.. All Alone with no one to play with them...












My Multi-Switch USB. I was going to use this to turn the Stages of MY TEC Chiller on and off, depending on the temp of the chilled water.



One of my AQ5 Lt's



My other AQ5 Lt's



Above and below is the Pictures of My AQ5 Power-Adjust USB's and Flow Sensors...







I do not know if I want to keep this System after all the bad things I have been reading lately. I was going to Use this to control my TEC water Chiller so it is Mission Critical. I also have the Koolance System I am thinking more and more about trying this one first and if I like it better first and see if it is more reliable than the AQ5... Decisions decisions!!!! I guess i need to do a bunch of reading now..


----------



## seross69

Has anyone used the TMS-205 Software Thermal Interface Controller to control fans and pumps in their system?? If so could tell me your experiences with it??


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Alright Time for some more Pictures of my goodies!!!!!! Are you ready??????
> 
> 
> 
> Intel X540-T2 10 Gigabit Network cards!!!!! 3 of them!!!!


i guess the question is... are you going to watercool those gigabit cards...?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> i guess the question is... are you going to watercool those gigabit cards...?


I plan on water cooling both the NIC and the Raid Cards. This will be one of the last things I do!!

I have to do a lot more research on this and look at the card to see if there is a way I can mount a water block or if I am going to have to use thermal tape..


----------



## seross69

Why Not water cool both the NIC and the Raid Cards???


----------



## reaper1994

Because that's a bit too far? I'm curious as to why you would watercool them as well when you have so much other stuff to WC as well. 4 CPU's, 2-5 GPU's (unsure) and whatever else your WC'ing...

Maybe if it was a single rig that you wanted silence with then yer but otherwise sounds pointless. Take it with a grain of sand


----------



## Radmanhs

dont listen to them, that sounds awesome!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaper1994*
> 
> Because that's a bit too far? I'm curious as to why you would watercool them as well when you have so much other stuff to WC as well. 4 CPU's, 2-5 GPU's (unsure) and whatever else your WC'ing...
> 
> Maybe if it was a single rig that you wanted silence with then yer but otherwise sounds pointless. Take it with a grain of sand


Yes each PC will be cooled by its own loops. Just going to use EK Supremcy LTX blocks and a 140 Rad for those.. Now the main rig I am going a little overboard on I know as I want to kool everything on this board with chilled water!!! From My TEC water chiller!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> dont listen to them, that sounds awesome!


Going to be awesome!!!







Main PC for sure not going to do all of this on the other 3 computers.... Well maybe except for the storage server and it might be water cooled. If i can sell the M-ATX Board and LSI HBA Card I have for it. I will get the AsRock Z77 Extreme 11 because of all the SATA/SAS headers!!









Gotta have me some *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## KaRLiToS

I just discovered this thread. Am I dreaming?


----------



## seross69

Gotta have me some *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## ShineGraphics

Water cooled RAID cards?
I don't see why, but who cares. It's awesome either way!








Keep up the good work.


----------



## seross69

I was asked a few post back if I was going to sleeve the wires in This build. Dose the below answer you questions??

Description Number Bought

Remote/Secondary Power Supply Starter Cable - Sleeved 1
Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm 8
Akasa PCIe to ATX12V cable adapter 4
Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/16" - White 2'
Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/2" - White 2'
Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/4" - White 2'
Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 1/8" - White 2'
Bitspower Super Tight Weave Sleeving 3/8" - White 2'
Remote/Secondary Power Supply Starter Cable for Modular PSU's - Sleeved - PSU Starter Type: 24-Pin- Sleeve Color: Black - Heatshrink Color: Black 1
Remote/Secondary Power Supply Starter Cable - Sleeved - PSU Starter Type: 24-Pin - Sleeve Color: Black - Heatshrink Color: Black 1
"10FTPARANEON 550 Paracord 7 Strand (10 ft) - Neon Colors-- Color: Neon Yellow
"10FTPARANEON 550 Paracord 7 Strand (10 ft) - Neon Colors --- ] Color: Neon Pink
"10FTPARANEON 550 Paracord 7 Strand (10 ft) - Neon Colors ---- Color: Neon Orange
"10FTPARANEON 550 Paracord 7 Strand (10 ft) - Neon Colors ---- Color: Neon Green
"10FTPARASOLID 550 Paracord 7 Strand (10 ft) - Solid Colors ---- Color: Salmon
"10FTPARASOLID 550 Paracord 7 Strand (10 ft) - Solid Colors ---- Color: International Orange
"10FTPARASOLID 550 Paracord 7Strand (10 ft) - Solid Colors ---- Color: Kelly Green
"10FTPARASOLID ACIDPURPLEIMPORT 550 Paracord 7 Strand - Acid Purple ----
TechFlex H3N0.13-C - 3:1 Ratio Heat Shrink Tubing - 1/8" - Per Foot Code: H3N0.13-C 2'
TechFlex H3N0.25-C - 3:1 Ratio Heat Shrink Tubing - 1/4" - Per Foot Code: H3N0.25-C 2'
TechFlex H3N0.38-C - 3:1 Ratio Heat Shrink Tubing - 3/8" - Per Foot Code: H3N0.38-C 2'
TechFlex H3N0.50-C - 3:1 Ratio Heat Shrink Tubing - 1/2" - Per Foot Code: H3N0.50-C 2'
TechFlex H3N0.75-C - 3:1 Ratio Heat Shrink Tubing - 3/4" - Per Foot Code: H3N0.75-C 2'
TechFlex H3N1.00-C - 3:1 Ratio Heat Shrink Tubing - 1" - Per Foot Code: H3N1.00-C 2'
TechFlex H3N1.50-C - 3:1 Ratio Heat Shrink Tubing - 1.50" - Per Foot Code: H3N1.50-C 2'
Sleeve SMALL - WHITE 10 meters
Sleeve SATA - WHITE 5 Meters
Sleeve SMALL - PURPLE 10 meters
Sleeve SATA - PURPLE 5 Meters
Sleeve SMALL - VIVID VIOLET 10 meters
Sleeve SATA - VIVID VIOLET 5 Meters
Sleeve SMALL - TOXIC GREEN 10 meters
Sleeve SATA - TOXIC GREEN 5 Meters
Sleeve SMALL - YELLOW MKII 10 meters
Sleeve SATA - YELLOW 5 Meters
Sleeve SMALL - RED 10 meters
Sleeve SATA - RED 5 Meters
Pre-Cut Heatshrink SMALL - WHITE 4 * 50ea
Heatshrink SATA - WHITE .7 Meters
Sleeve SMALL - BLACK 10 meters
Sleeve SATA - BLACK 5 Meters
MDPC Crimping-Tool + 160 Crimps 1
Crimp contacts FEMALE for ATX, PCIE, EPS 4 * 50
Crimp contacts MALE for ATX, PCIE, EPS 4 * 50
Crimp contacts for fans 4 * 60
3-Pin MOLEX BLACK - Housing 5 * 20
Cable-Management-Clip SMALL - BLACK 2 * 10
Cable-Management-Clip MEDIUM - BLACK 2 * 10
Management-Clip BIG - BLACK 2 * 10
Cable-Management-Clip JUMBO - BLACK 2 * 10
5 x 4 Pin Male Molex Plug Computer Case ATX Power Supply Connector Head + Pins 2
30 x 3 Pin Molex Computer Case Fan Power Connector Metal Contact Pins 1
"100 x 4 Pin Female Molex Power Supply Connector Metal 0.093"" Contact Pins
" 1
10 Sets 3 Pin Computer Case Cooling Fan Power Connector Heads / Plugs + Pins 1
100 x 4 Pin Male Molex Power Supply Connector Metal 0.093" Gauge Contact Pins 1
mod/smart 24-Pin Female ATX Power Connector- Black 8
36inch SATA 6Gbps Cable w/Locking Latch (90 Degree to 180 Degree) - Black(exact same as Askaa can take apart) .70ea 10
24inch SATA 6Gbps Cable w/Locking Latch - Black .60ea 10
mod/smart 24-Pin Male ATX Power Connector- Black 8
mod/smart 4-pin Female 12v Pentium 4 Power Connector - Black 5
mod/smart 4-pin Male 12v Pentium 4 Power Connector- Black 5
mod/smart 6 pin Female VGA Power Connector- Black 6
mod/smart 6 Pin Male VGA Power Connector - Black 6
Prewired Bulgin Style Vandal Momentary Power Switch w/ LED 2
"FrozenCPU ConnectRight Standard 4-pin Female Connector - Black
•Add Gold Plated Female Pins: 4 x Gold Plated Female Molex Pins" 10
"FrozenCPU ConnectRight Standard 4-pin Male Connector - Black
•Add Gold Plated Male Pins: 4 x Gold Plated Male Molex Pins" 10
Mod/Smart 4 Wire Kobra SS Cable Bundler - White (PCS-CB-4) 20
3-Pin Power Supply Connector Pins Set 20
FrozenCPU ConnectRight ATX / PCI / EPS Connector Pins - Female - 4 Pack 25
FrozenCPU ConnectRight ATX / PCI / EPS Connector Pins - Male - 4 Pack 25
FrozenCPU ConnectRight Gold Plated Female Molex Pins (set of 4) 25
FrozenCPU ConnectRight Gold Plated Male Molex Pins (set of 4) 25
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 6-pin Female PCI-Express Power Connector "Version 2" - Black 6
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 6-pin Male PCI-Express Power Connector - Black •Add PCI-E Male Pins: 6 x Gold Plated Connector Pins - Male 8
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 6-pin Female PCI-Express Power Connector "Version 1" - UV Brite Green •Add PCI-E Female Pins: 6 x PCI-E Connector Pins - Female 6
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 8-pin 12V EPS Power Connector - Black (ACR-CB0618) •Add Accessories: Eight Connector Pins 8
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 8-pin Female PCI-Express Power Connector - Black •Add Accessories: Eight Connector Pins 8
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 8-pin Male EPS 12V P8 Power Connector - Black •Add 8 Connector Pins: 8 x Gold Plated Connector Pins - Male 8
"PCI-E 8-pin Male Power Connector - Black •Add 8 Connector Pins: 8 x Gold Plated Connector Pins - Male
" 8
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 6-pin Female PCI-Express Power Connector "Version 2" - Black 8
FrozenCPU 3-pin Male Shielded Fan Connector - Black •Select Optional Pins: 3-Pin Male Shielded Pins x 3 25
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 3-Pin Male Shielded Fan Connector Pins - Set of 3 10
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 2-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector - Black •Select Optional Pins: Mobo Power Connector Pins - 2 Pack 10
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 2-pin Male Power Connector - Black 10
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 4-pin Female 12v Pentium 4 Power Connector - Black •Select Optional Pins: ATX / PCI / EPS Pins-4 Pack 5
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 10-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector - Black •Select Optional Pins: Mobo Power Connector Pins - 10 Pack 3
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 8-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector - Black •Select Optional Pins: Mobo Power Connector Pins - 8 Pack 3
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 6-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector - Black •Select Optional Pins: Mobo Power Connector Pins - 6 Pack 5
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 4-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector - Black •Select Optional Pins: Mobo Power Connector Pins - 4 Pack 20
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 3-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector - Black •Select Optional Connector Pins: Mobo Power Connector Pins - 3 Pack 5
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 2-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector - Black •Select Optional Pins: Mobo Power Connector Pins - 2 Pack 10
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 1-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector - Black Power LED + •Select Optional Connector Pins: Mobo Power Connector Pins - 1 Pack 10
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 1-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector - Black Power LED - •Select Optional Connector Pins: Mobo Power Connector Pins - 1 Pack 10
FrozenCPU ConnectRight 2-pin Female Motherboard Power Connector Pins - 2 Pack 10
USB 2.0 9-Pin / 10-Pin Female Internal Connector •Select Optional Connector Pins: 9 x Motherboard Connector Pins 10
"FrozenCPU ConnectRight DIY SATA EZ Crimp Connector - White - 90° (M-SCA-16F-W) •Cover Style!: End Cap
" 20
FrozenCPU ConnectRight DIY SATA EZ Crimp Connector - White - 90° (M-SCA-16F-W) •Cover Style!: Pass Thru Cap 50
Akasa PROSLIM Super Slim SATA 3.0 Data Cable w/ Securing Latch - 50cm - Black (AK-CBSA05-50BK) 5
Akasa PROSLIM Super Slim SATA 3.0 Data Cable w/ Securing Latch - 50cm - Blue (AK-CBSA05-50BL) 5
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Violet, 12 AWG, 0.0808" Diameter,100' Length 1
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Violet, 18 AWG, 0.0403" Diameter,100' Length 1
"UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Red, 18 AWG, 0.0403" Diameter, 100' Length 1
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, White, 18 AWG, 0.0403" Diameter, 100' Length 1
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Black, 18 AWG, 0.0403" Diameter, 100' Length 1
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Black, 12 AWG, 0.0808" Diameter, 100' Length 1
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, White, 22 AWG, 0.0253" Diameter, 100 1
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Orange, 18 AWG, 0.0403" Diameter, 100' Length 1
20A 2-12 Way Electrical Screw Terminal Block Connector 4
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Orange, 12 AWG, 0.0808" Diameter, 100' Length 1
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Green, 12 AWG, 0.0808" Diameter, 100' Length 1
"UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Green, 18 AWG, 0.0403" Diameter, 100' Length 1
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, Red, 12 AWG, 0.0808" Diameter, 100' Length 1
UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, White, 12 AWG, 0.0808" Diameter, 100' Length 1
Lutro0 Custom 16AWG White Wire 100'
20x Molex Male Fan Terminal (5 count) 20
20x 3 Pin Fan Male Connector 20
*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## PaddieMayne

So 30 pages and you still have not actually put anything together yet, that has to be a record!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> So 30 pages and you still have not actually put anything together yet, that has to be a record!


I don't know if it is a record or not but I know I am tired of not being able to put anything together. I am at work in Indonesia and was suppose to be home by now. but i agreed to work extra and will not be home till May 4.. And they called today to ask if I would consider staying one more week.. I can not post what my response was!!!!


----------



## seross69

I was thinking and I am not sure if I have enough to Sleeve my cables????

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## kingchris

well it depends on how many cables.. lol..


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> well it depends on how many cables.. lol..


Four power supplies' worth?
It's best you just buy out all the paracord on Earth, just to be sure.









I can even ship some of what I have to you!

(Although I don't use it for sleeving, or not a lot of it, anyway...)

Thanks - T


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I was thinking and I am not sure if I have enough to Sleeve my cables????
> 
> *Excessive Insanity*


Why did you bother? You should have just gone for the corsair sleeved cable set and called it a day


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Why did you bother? You should have just gone for the corsair sleeved cable set and called it a day


They would not have use the color I wanted and would have been too long or too short!! I want the cables to be the exact lenght!!!


----------



## seross69

Need custom Cables or wires for my Computer. can't have store bought length, I don't want to conform!!!

Gotta have me some Excessive Insanity


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Need custom Cables or wires for my Computer. can't have store bought length, I don't want to conform!!!
> 
> Gotta have me some Excessive Insanity


I agree completely.
There's something about making up all your own wiring from scratch and sleeving it that is satisfying. Especially when you see other people say "it's too much work" or "I don't have time" which usually means "I don't want to learn how to do it".


----------



## seross69

*Lets take a Vote I will count. White or Black fittings!!!!*

Help need opinion and advice???. In a white case with white tubing. Only color is going to be from the sleeving on the wires. Do I use White or Black fittings?? Just going to make order and have not decided this yet.. Was going to push button on order of white fittings and now I don't know if white or black would be better??


----------



## AaronO

mmmm. I think black fittings would look amazing contrasted with white tubing


----------



## kingchris

dont go with the norm, go multi colour, get handy with a paint can and change the fitting colour to something different depending on what pc its cooling, you could change the colour of the full cooling sysytem for each rig been built. just a thought!! as it is
Excessive Insanity


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> dont go with the norm, go multi colour, get handy with a paint can and change the fitting colour to something different depending on what pc its cooling, you could change the colour of the full cooling sysytem for each rig been built. just a thought!! as it is
> Excessive Insanity


LOL kingchris Sorry Cant be Excessive Insanity. Actually I was thinking now black fittings with white monsoon with black carbon ring for all the fittings. I am allergic to the smell of paint so I am not going to paint anything...


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> LOL kingchris Sorry Cant be Excessive Insanity. Actually I was thinking now black fittings with white monsoon with black carbon ring for all the fittings. I am allergic to the smell of paint so I am not going to paint anything...


ok.







ill keep that for myself then!!


----------



## seross69

A list of Parts for MY Case!!!!!! And also Vote and tell me what color fittings to use Black or white???

Description Number Bought
• SilverStone SST-FP58S 5.25" Aluminum Cover Bay for Slot-load Slim ODD and 4 x 2.5" HDD/SSD 1ea
• iStarUSA BPU-126-SA-SAGE25P 1 x 5.25" to 6 x 2.5" SATA 6.0 Gb/s Hot-Swap Cage w/ 6 - 2.5in silicon hard drive sleeves 1ea
• New Icy Dock Metal Quad Bay 2.5" SATA HDD & SSD Backplane Cage MB994SP-4SB-1 1ea
• Reeven Six Eyes RFC-01 6 Channel Fan Controller Case 1ea
• ICY DOCK MB994SP-4S Full Metal 4 x 2.5" Hard Drive in 1 x 5.25" bay 2ea
• M3 x 6 mm Screws Black-Oxide Button-Head 50 ea
• M3 x 30 mm Screws Black-Oxide Button-Head 5 * 20
• M3 x 35 mm Screws Black-Oxide Button-Head 5 * 20
• UNC 6-32 31.7mm Screws Black-Oxide Button-Head 2 * 20
• UNC 6-32 35mm Screws Black-Oxide Button-Head 2 * 20
• Brainwasher M3 4 * 40
• Rivet Dome Head - WHITE 2 * 50
• Rivet Dome Head - BLACK 2 * 50
• Akasa 3.5" Interconnect S USB3.0 / USB2.0 USB Hub (AK-ICR-12) 2ea
• Akasa 3.5" Internal Card Reader w/ USB 3.0 Port (AK-ICR-07U3) 1ea
• SilverStone SST-FP58S 5.25" Aluminum Cover Bay for Slot-load Slim ODD and 4 x 2.5" HDD/SSD 1ea
• 120.4 Radiator Side Mount - TX10 1ea
• 140.4 Radiator Side Mount - TX10 4ea
• 180.3 Radiator Side Mount - TX10 4ea
• 2.5" HDD/SSD Mounting Kit 10ea
• TX10 Super Mount - 140.9 1ea
• TX10 Quad PSU Mount 2ea
• PSU Support Mount - Magnum 4ea
• PSU Cover - Ventilated 4ea
• HDD Side Mount - TX10 2ea
• HDD Cage Expansion Kit 10ea
• Flex-Bay 5.25 Device Mount - Standard Adjustable 4ea
• Flex-Bay 3.5" Bay Device Adapter 3ea
• Lian Li Aluminum Military Switch Bus - Black 1ea


----------



## Bart

FYI sir, did you realize that the 6-eyes fan controllers are very low wattage? I'm betting you knew that, but I thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> FYI sir, did you realize that the 6-eyes fan controllers are very low wattage? I'm betting you knew that, but I thought I'd mention it just in case.


Bart I could have swore when i bought it that it was 30 watts a channel but i was looking trying to make sure and all i could find was 1 amp per channel. this is 12 watts a channel so this is not good. the reason bout it was I thought it was 30 amps. oh I hope we are wrong ahout this. I am going to be mad at myself if this is the truth!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Bart I could have swore when i bought it that it was 30 watts a channel but i was looking trying to make sure and all i could find was 1 amp per channel. this is 12 watts a channel so this is not good. the reason bout it was I thought it was 30 amps. oh I hope we are wrong ahout this. I am going to be mad at myself if this is the truth!!


I found the same specs. It is a pretty controller, but far too underpowered for Excessive Insanity. Unless you're going to get 5 or 6 of them.







You and I both need some Lamptron gear I think!


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow this is nuts, it's *insane!* I went through the first 30 pages really fast, just mainly trying to get a look at pics....so you might have mentioned this, but when you are getting home and when is the work starting on the build??









Also just as a side note, looks like most of the pics are taken with a cell phone? Do you have a better camera handy for when the real fun of building starts? If not, I'm not very far from ATL, I'm down for some hardware pr0n!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I found the same specs. It is a pretty controller, but far too underpowered for Excessive Insanity. Unless you're going to get 5 or 6 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both need some Lamptron gear I think!


Oh I found some more specifications on the Reeven on PPC and yes you are right about low power. I am mad now. I had it in my head that it was 30 watts a channel for some reason.. Almost told you this but I have learned to double check my memory. Oh I am mad but may I should not drink so much.







But the good thing is now I get to shop some more I need a fan controller of 30 to 50 watts a channel that also shows RPM. I need more POWER!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow this is nuts, it's *insane!* I went through the first 30 pages really fast, just mainly trying to get a look at pics....so you might have mentioned this, but when you are getting home and when is the work starting on the build??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just as a side note, looks like most of the pics are taken with a cell phone? Do you have a better camera handy for when the real fun of building starts? If not, I'm not very far from ATL, I'm down for some hardware pr0n!


Oh god I know my camera skills are bad but that bad?? that it looks like they were taken with a cell phone?? I was using a real camera a 16mp extreme duty olympus that is waterproof. I know for sure I will be getting a new camera now...

Sorry for the disappointment on the Pictures I will be home in May and will be taking a lot of pictures and I hope I learn to take better pictures. I am going to order a New Nikon 5200. I need new camera as my good DSLR will not focus good and you see how the pictures turn out.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh god I know my camera skills are bad but that bad?? that it looks like they were taken with a cell phone?? I was using a real camera a 16mp extreme duty olympus that is waterproof. I know for sure I will be getting a new camera now...
> 
> Sorry for the disappointment on the Pictures I will be home in May and will be taking a lot of pictures and I hope I learn to take better pictures. I am going to order a New Nikon 5200. I need new camera as my good DSLR will not focus good and you see how the pictures turn out.


Oh no, I'm sorry I wasn't trying to put them down or say they were really "bad"







I literally thought since you were out of town, someone was snapping the pics for ya and they were using a cell phone.
If your camera is starting to fail on ya though, the Nikon D5200 is very nice....I recently bought a D3200, and it's been a great learning experience.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Oh no, I'm sorry I wasn't trying to put them down or say they were really "bad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally thought since you were out of town, someone was snapping the pics for ya and they were using a cell phone.
> If your camera is starting to fail on ya though, the Nikon D5200 is very nice....I recently bought a D3200, and it's been a great learning experience.


No Problem Mike, I understand and do know pictures are not the best. No I managed to get home for 5 days first of march. I opened boxes took some pictures to have for OCN so that I could have some fun and dream... Also you are in South Carolina. Let me know when you come towards Atlanta I will be glad to show you all that I have. And it is too much. I also was smart. I got a 10 by 10 office space in a storage facility that we use for storage to be my office and workshop.. Got the office space, Phone line, T-1 Internet and power for less than 300 a month. Plus i can have all packages sent to this place and not have to listen to wife about too much!!!







So if you are going to come down this way let me know. I can meet you somewhere and we can go look at the pc parts and have a drink or 2 or 3 or what ever!!!


----------



## seross69

OCN went crazy again and posted same one 3 times!!!


----------



## seross69

OCN went crazy again and posted same one 3 times!!!


----------



## socketus

Here's a link with tips on how to use your camera to get great shots.
Try those tips first before taking this next step.

Do you know about making a lightbox to use for taking pics of objects in the box ?

I get that you're away for a month at work in Indonesia, and that this time around, your normal quit work date is May 4, and has been extended due to overtime/staying longer, but are you having the build gear sent to you in the USA or .... ? and the storage shop that you've rented, USA or ... ?

I'm trying to get a handle on where you're building the rig. Because if its all in the USA, then you're sharing shots of boxes of gear that you've already taken before you left for work at the first of April.

Something that would help your pictures, apart from a newer camera, more light, and a lightbox, is content. Seeing box after box .... boxes the viewer in







Man ! EK should hire you as their box poster boy









Just sayin ...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Here's a link with tips on how to use your camera to get great shots.
> Try those tips first before taking this next step.
> 
> Do you know about making a lightbox to use for taking pics of objects in the box ?
> 
> I get that you're away for a month at work in Indonesia, and that this time around, your normal quit work date is May 4, and has been extended due to overtime/staying longer, but are you having the build gear sent to you in the USA or .... ? and the storage shop that you've rented, USA or ... ?
> 
> I'm trying to get a handle on where you're building the rig. Because if its all in the USA, then you're sharing shots of boxes of gear that you've already taken before you left for work at the first of April.
> 
> Something that would help your pictures, apart from a newer camera, more light, and a lightbox, is content. Seeing box after box .... boxes the viewer in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man ! EK should hire you as their box poster boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin ...


Thanks for the link Socketus I will read it and see what I can learn.

I am buying a light box with some additional lights. I already bought some studio lighting believe it or not!!









Ok I am building this rig in the USA in a office space that is in a Storage facility near my home. Yes I managed to come home for 5 days first of march and took a lot of pictures then. Like you said of boxes. I did this so that i could post and interact with people that have the same interest as me. And also I enjoy it and be sure i wish i was at home to be taking the good pictures and posting them. I know it gets tiring seeing just pictures of box after box. But I am enjoying the interaction with people and still learning!!

Oh yeah forgot to tell you I am suppose to be back in the USA on 4 May.. Going to be home for 4 weeks no matter what.. I have been home for 21 days since 14 Dec 2012. So I am sick of work and need rest!! As when I am here it really is a 24 hour a day job. limited people and when we have problems you have to work no matter what time it is...


----------



## Scout Lukas

Very nice stuff, This build is truly insane!!!!!!


----------



## mandrix

Wow I thought you were going to buy fan controllers worthy of Excessive Insanity, not some piddly stuff. If you are going top of the line there's only one thing to get for automated control and you know what it is.


----------



## Bart

He already has one, and a ton of their accessories.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wow I thought you were going to buy fan controllers worthy of Excessive Insanity, not some piddly stuff. If you are going top of the line there's only one thing to get for automated control and you know what it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> He already has one, and a ton of their accessories.


Yes Bart is right I do have 2 Aquaro LT's, 2 flow switches, 2 Power-adjust 2 USB and a Multiswitch. This is what I plan on using. But I also have the koolance system that I am going to try and see what one is better and maybe write a guide for the koolance because I am sure that the AQ5 is better. I never found a guide for the koolance when I was trying to decide and the koolance one is cheaper so I want to review it and write a guide on it then sell it. Then maybe people can make informed choice based on need and price. Or just do like me and use *Excessive Insanity*









The Reeven was to use outside the case to test fans to see which ones was the quietest at what speed and try to find the best balance between noise and performance, that is why I bought so many different fans!!! And also 140mm and 120mm shrouds and 120 to 140 adapters. Going to find the best noise/performance ratio.. Now I will have to find a fan controller that will read RPM and is 30 to 50 watts a channel and not too expensive as I just want to use it for testing!!


----------



## seross69

I am so mad and need some help now. Could someone recommend a Fan controller that has 6 channels, 30 to 50 watts a channel and shows RPM. For some reason I thought the Reeven Six Eyes RFC-01 6 Channel Fan Controller Case was 30 watt a channel but I was wrong. Don't need to drink so much...









Help Please!!! Need to order this and have it at my home by 4 May...


----------



## socketus

Lamptron FC5 v2 or Lamptron FC v8 - both can be bought off of Amazon. Xoxide sells them thru another name on Amazon.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Lamptron FC5 v2 or Lamptron FC v8 - both can be bought off of Amazon. Xoxide sells them thru another name on Amazon.


Thanks for this. But does anyone know of anyone else that makes them??


----------



## socketus

you mean other manufacturers of fan controllers ? there's Bitfenix, NZXT. Lamptron has been one of the best known and reliable makers for some time. And have the higher capacity you're looking for.

Every maker is gonna have issues with their products from time to time. But Lamptron's models have been knocked off by other companies ... G-vans is one. You wanna stay away from those.

Wonder if there's a forum about fan controllers. I've read more good reviews of Lamptron than any other model. Guess they have more history, longer time manufacturing. Sunbeam is another maker.

Touch controllers are neat, but there's problems with any touch screen controller, but can be lived with.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> you mean other manufacturers of fan controllers ? there's Bitfenix, NZXT. Lamptron has been one of the best known and reliable makers for some time. And have the higher capacity you're looking for.
> 
> Every maker is gonna have issues with their products from time to time. But Lamptron's models have been knocked off by other companies ... G-vans is one. You wanna stay away from those.
> 
> Wonder if there's a forum about fan controllers. I've read more good reviews of Lamptron than any other model. Guess they have more history, longer time manufacturing. Sunbeam is another maker.
> 
> Touch controllers are neat, but there's problems with any touch screen controller, but can be lived with.


I have ordered the Lamptron FC5 v2 Again thanks for this Socketus.....


----------



## seross69

I bought a new partttttttttttttt!!!!!!!


----------



## socketus

I think you'll be happy with it. Good buy


----------



## PCModderMike

Yea good buy, got me checking them out on Amazon now too.
This darn forum and it's temptations.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I think you'll be happy with it. Good buy


Thanks for this Socketus. I was being lazy and not looking my self!!! Just so tired all around and ready for days off..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Yea good buy, got me checking them out on Amazon now too.
> This darn forum and it's temptations.


Yes it is so tempting looking at the forums...


----------



## seross69

Gotta have me some *Excessive Insanity* with newly ordered parts!!!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I bought a new partttttttttttttt!!!!!!!


Yep that's what I'm using... I found no problems at all running 12 GT's on a single channel with it (granted I don't need to do that because I have "conservative sanity" as opposed to "excessive insanity") so I'm just running 3 per channel - but it is a really robust controller.

I can't wait to see this build actually starting up next month... but with all of this hardware, and the fact that your wife has only seen you for *3 weeks* all year so far... I'm thinking this may not get built (completely at least) during this time off... I'm going to predict a finish in the fall.

Not that I'm doubting your dedication, but after doing some wiring, sleeving, and some _minor_ changes to my rig's configuration - which has so far burned off a few days and it's still all over my floor - I'm thinking it will take close to two weeks of 10+ hour days just to get things ready to start test fitting! And considering how much hardware you have, and how many possibilities exist just for routing and organization - let alone _aesthetic_ touches - I'm gonna say this build will represent _at least 400 hours_ before it's all finished. Which is probably pretty conservative.


----------



## kingchris

on the fan controller issue, DONT BUY ANYTHING BUT THE LAMPTRON trust me on that.......
i use the touch,just set and forget. i love it, buying another one to replace the one i bought from a copy manufacturer ( dont do it)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yep that's what I'm using... I found no problems at all running 12 GT's on a single channel with it (granted I don't need to do that because I have "conservative sanity" as opposed to "excessive insanity") so I'm just running 3 per channel - but it is a really robust controller.
> 
> I can't wait to see this build actually starting up next month... but with all of this hardware, and the fact that your wife has only seen you for *3 weeks* all year so far... I'm thinking this may not get built (completely at least) during this time off... I'm going to predict a finish in the fall.
> 
> Not that I'm doubting your dedication, but after doing some wiring, sleeving, and some _minor_ changes to my rig's configuration - which has so far burned off a few days and it's still all over my floor - I'm thinking it will take close to two weeks of 10+ hour days just to get things ready to start test fitting! And considering how much hardware you have, and how many possibilities exist just for routing and organization - let alone _aesthetic_ touches - I'm gonna say this build will represent _at least 400 hours_ before it's all finished. Which is probably pretty conservative.


Yes you are right I am not going to get it all done when I get home. But I will be able to make a good start and a lot of progress and hopefully have a lot more knowledge than I do now...

As far as the wife she has exercise and things like this so as long as i spend weekends with the family give her some satisfaction everynight and she gets to shop like she wants to I will be able to spend a lot of time on this....

I am hoping to have it done like you said by the fall..


----------



## derickwm

You really should start a Table of Contents before this thread gets insanely long and it's impossible to find things. *Ahem* don't be like Stren.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You really should start a Table of Contents before this thread gets insanely long and it's impossible to find things. *Ahem* don't be like Stren.


I probably should but i am not that organized and Stren is my Hero...









LOL

I will when i have something to offer people in the way of a table of contents!!!


----------



## derickwm

Pfft please don't stroke his ego.


----------



## seross69

OK lets see yesterday I showed a list of case parts so time for pictures!! of something???












Pictures of some of the sleeving I have bought. This is paracord From Paracod Planet, Some white heat shrink in sizes from 1/8" to 2" in every size and also some bits-power super tight sleeving from PPC in size 1/8 to how ever big it goes. just 2 foot of this to try. since i have been gone I have placed and wife has received a order from Niles at MDPC-X and also Luthro0 shop..


----------



## CasperGS

sub


----------



## seross69

So many Colors


----------



## seross69

Going to sleeve PSU cables in Purple, Pink, Orange and Green as this is my 4 year olds favorite colors and I promised her I would. If nothing else it will be different!!!.


----------



## seross69

Gotta have some *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## phillyd

I vote white fittings! I'm excited to see the progress. Hope to see pics soon. subbed!


----------



## Radmanhs

i wanna see a chessboard style, every other color


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> i wanna see a chessboard style, every other color


Now that is an Idea.. My 4 year old would so she be happy = makes wife happy = My life easier and can spend more money!!!!!! I like this Idea.


----------



## Collo

Amazing...







I have to sub to this...


----------



## mandrix

So does your daughter get a say on all the sleeving or just one system out of the 4? lol.








Four years old. Wow. I can barely remember when my daughter was that young.


----------



## seross69

Tools I have bought for testing and building my PC. Tell me if you think I forgot something???

• FrozenCPU Female Molex Pin Remover
• FrozenCPU Male Molex Pin Remover
• FrozenCPU Universal Molex Pin Remover
• FrozenCPU Dual Head ATX Connector Removal Tool (ATX, 4-pin P4, 6-pin PCI-E, 8-pin Xeon, Auxiliary, 3-pin or 4-pin Fan, Flop
• SIJIAWU Ultimate Professional Molex Crimping Tool - 0.5mm to 6.0mm (DY-011002-03)
• 10 Compartment Transparent Plastic Adjustable Storage Parts Box
• 15 Compartment Transparent Plastic Adjustable Storage Parts Box
• 36 Compartment Transparent Plastic Adjustable Storage Parts Box
• MNPCTech PC Modder Ruler & Gauge
• Kawasaki 840015 Black 10-Piece Heat Gun Kit
• "YG-1 High Speed Steel Gold-P Jobber Drill Bit, TiN Finish, Straight Shank, Slow Spiral, 135 Degree, 11.8mm Diameter x 142mm Length
• Pyle PSPL25 Digital Handheld Sound Level Meter
• Extech 421509 Seven Thermocouple Dual Input Datalogger with Alarm
• Wiha 46095 Screwdriver Set, Slotted And Phillips, 3K Cushion Grip Handles, 5 Piece
• Neiko 03044A Mini Ratcheting Screwdriver and Bit Set, Pocket Size Close-Quarters ,1/4-Inch Drive
• Weller WES51 Analog Soldering Station
• Taper Shank Drill - H.S.S. - Metric Size: 15.25MM (.6004) MT2 4-7/8" LOC x 8-3/4
• Pipe Insulation Tape, 1/8" x 2" x 30
• New MASTECH MS2108A 400 AC DC Current Clamp Meter
• Ideal 44-103 Wire Marker Booklets, Legend: 1-45 (10 each)
• Shurtape IT-100 Foam Pipe Wrap Insulation Tape (Condensation Inhibiting): 2in. x 30 ft. (Black)
• Stainless Steel K-Type Thermocouple Insertion Probe 3" - Set of 2
• Neiko Pro-Grade 1/4-Inch Drive Torque Screwdriver - 10-50 Inch-Lbs
• Fiskars 175800-1002 8-Inch Razor-Edge Softgrip Bent Scissors
• Brady M21-187-C-342 7' Length, 0.335" Width, B-342 Permasleeve Heat-Shrink Polyolefin, Black On White Color PermaSleeve Markers For BMP 21 Mobile Printer
• AmazonBasics AAA Alkaline Batteries (Pack of 20)
• Greenlee DTAPKITM M3-M10 6-Piece Combination Drill and Tap Set
• Brady BMP21 Label Printer
• TEKTON 2294 4-Inch Adjustable Wrench
• Black & Decker LI3100 Compact Lithium-Ion Driver with Cordless Rechargeable Screwdriver
• AmazonBasics AA Alkaline Batteries (Pack of 20)
• Neiko 01407A Stanless Steel 6-Inch Digital Caliper with Extra-Large LCD Screen and Instant SAE-Metric
• Drill America #30 Cobalt Heavy Duty Jobber Length
• Drill America #39 Cobalt Heavy Duty Jobber Length
• Drill America #41 Cobalt Heavy Duty Jobber Length
• DRILL BIT + BOLT + WIRE GAUGE
• Duracell Procell 9 Volt Batteries, Pack of 12
• Kneadable Eraser 20 Piece Corrigated Display-
• Dremel 3000-2/28 2 Attachments/28 Accessories Rotary Tool
• Dremel 561 Multipurpose Cutting Bit
• Dremel 9901 Tungsten Carbide Cutter
• Dremel 9902 Tungsten Carbide Cutter
• M3 X 0.5 Tap - Metric .141-Shank 5/8 Thread Length 1-15/16 OAL 3 Flutes
• Photographic Lighting Kit w/ Photo Studio Light Bulb
• Photography 6 x 9 ft Muslin Background Backdrop Screen Black
• Photographic 5'x5' White Double Muslin Backdrop Background
• Gray Muslin Backdrop Photo Equipment Photographic 5X10
• Cooler Master Power Supply Tester 20/24 Pin PSU ATX
• 5 PC SET HSS COBALT COATED STEP DRILL BIT METRIC
• 21piece METRIC tap & die set w/case Northern Industrial Tools
• Knipex 1242195 MultiStrip 10 Auto Insulation Stripper
• G1/4 Tap
• G3/8 Tap
• Rosewill REGD-TN439L0 Infrared Thermometer
• Lutro0 Customs Original Molex Extractor
• Lutro0 Customs Paracord Tool


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So does your daughter get a say on all the sleeving or just one system out of the 4? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four years old. Wow. I can barely remember when my daughter was that young.


Well Mandrix that is the million dollar question. What happen was she was sitting in my lap while i was looking at systems and how they were done and I told here I was going to do this but i want black and blood red. She told me no pink,orange,purple and green and we played fighting about this for a little while.. I agree to do this and it made the wife happy and her to get behind me on what I wanted to do. Now it has grown a lot since then. (more than she knows yet) and since i will have white case with black fittings that it would not hurt to make the sleeving multi-colored like my Daughter wanted.... Make my 2 girls happy also..

Yes I have a 15 year old this is 2nd marriage and 2nd child. was single for almost 5 years. but my wife has spoiled the 4 year old like she spoils me so we have a 4 year old that rules the house.. LOL sometime i wonder why the hell I agree to start over with a baby at my age!!! oh well I love her and would not give anything for her welllllllllllllll sometimes!!


----------



## seross69

Did I get all the tools I need to Build this PC???

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## derickwm

That's a lot of random stuff man, hard to say really


----------



## seross69

Just Trying to show my Excessive Insanity. I guess I should have organized it better so it is easy to look at.. and maybe I could have got somehelp Oh well I will just show pictures of everything when I finally get to go home.


----------



## kingchris

you forgot to throw in a kitchen sink, cuddly toy and book of stamps ( english joke toy -generation game , stamps - post office commercial)

also some candles for sleeving i find it better then using a lighter everytime!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That's a lot of random stuff man, hard to say really


This....and chances are, even if you plan ahead as much as you can, you'll still find you ended up missing *one thing.*


----------



## derickwm

A build is never done anyway :teaching:


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> you forgot to throw in a kitchen sink, cuddly toy and book of stamps ( english joke toy -generation game , stamps - post office commercial)
> 
> also some candles for sleeving i find it better then using a lighter everytime!


Oooh candle is a good idea, I always end up with raw fingers from using dat lighter so much. Mind you also because I burn them so much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This....and chances are, even if you plan ahead as much as you can, you'll still find you ended up missing *one thing.*


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A build is never done anyway


This

and duct tape


----------



## DizZz

Can you put a running total cost in the OP? that would be really cool to see







keep up the good work!


----------



## Simplynicko

every 3 posts i ask myself WHY? but then i remember this is OCN.

not sure what to think of this build, not even sure how i feel about it. i need time to process my feelings! until then... subbed


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well Mandrix that is the million dollar question. What happen was she was sitting in my lap while i was looking at systems and how they were done and I told here I was going to do this but i want black and blood red. She told me no pink,orange,purple and green and we played fighting about this for a little while.. I agree to do this and it made the wife happy and her to get behind me on what I wanted to do. Now it has grown a lot since then. (more than she knows yet) and since i will have white case with black fittings that it would not hurt to make the sleeving multi-colored like my Daughter wanted.... Make my 2 girls happy also..
> 
> Yes I have a 15 year old this is 2nd marriage and 2nd child. was single for almost 5 years. but my wife has spoiled the 4 year old like she spoils me so we have a 4 year old that rules the house.. LOL sometime i wonder why the hell I agree to start over with a baby at my age!!! oh well I love her and would not give anything for her welllllllllllllll sometimes!!


Ah, now, you're not old! lol, my granddaughter is older than your oldest. You are probably about the same age as my kid.









But yeah, enjoy 'em while they are young.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> you forgot to throw in a kitchen sink, cuddly toy and book of stamps ( english joke toy -generation game , stamps - post office commercial)
> 
> also some candles for sleeving i find it better then using a lighter everytime!


So a flame is better than a heat gun for doing sleeving???


----------



## Radmanhs

flame for working with sleeving, heatgun for heatshrink (unless if your using heatshrinkless method) look at lutro0's guides on youtube/OCN thread


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Can you put a running total cost in the OP? that would be really cool to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work!


I could if i took the time to add it all but but really don't want to because I don't want to be reminded what I have spent.. also for some reason I would feel funny putting this out there i don't know why. but I do know I have spent entirely too much. but just hope some of my plans work out...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This....and chances are, even if you plan ahead as much as you can, you'll still find you ended up missing *one thing.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A build is never done anyway


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Oooh candle is a good idea, I always end up with raw fingers from using dat lighter so much. Mind you also because I burn them so much.
> This
> This
> 
> and duct tape


Yes you are right it is a constant learning and you will always forget something no matter how much you plan. or something dose not go exactly the way you planned it and you have to change....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ah, now, you're not old! lol, my granddaughter is older than your oldest. You are probably about the same age as my kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, enjoy 'em while they are young.


I might be I am 42 and right now I feel twice that age...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> flame for working with sleeving, heatgun for heatshrink (unless if your using heatshrinkless method) look at lutro0's guides on youtube/OCN thread


Do you need a flame for the sleeving I was planning on using the heat gun?? I guess when i get home I need to watch some video's on best way to do this. Can't watch them at work they are blocked so that someone does not tie up all the bandwidth.


----------



## Radmanhs

if you are doing it just normally (no heatshrinkless) you still will need a lighter to quicly melt the ends of the sleeving to prevent fraing(spelling fail?) while you are putting sleeve over cable


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Came across this and had to Sub. The sleeving alone has me interested. I started some of my fans and reverted to just hiding the wires. I just want to see your finished product







.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> Came across this and had to Sub. The sleeving alone has me interested. I started some of my fans and reverted to just hiding the wires. I just want to see your finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, Gotta Have Some *Excessive Insanity*!!!

Watch because I am going to custom Make each wire and cable in my Build. Hope to help and inspire people.


----------



## seross69

I went Little crazier today and look what I bought...



Heat spreaders for my Ram



8 of them



and EK Monarch Series X4 Ram Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal CSQ



2 of them..

I know it really makes no difference to water cool the ram but I want and need to









I had or else it would not be *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks, Gotta Have Some *Excessive Insanity*!!!
> 
> Watch because I am going to custom Make each wire and cable in my Build. Hope to help and inspire people.


The only way to go, IMO.
I get satisfaction knowing that a year ago I couldn't depin a SeaSonic without tearing it all up (well, probably still can't, lol) but I can make all the cables from scratch.

Are you going old school or shrinkless?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> The only way to go, IMO.
> I get satisfaction knowing that a year ago I couldn't depin a SeaSonic without tearing it all up (well, probably still can't, lol) but I can make all the cables from scratch.
> 
> Are you going old school or shrinkless?


going to use shrink-less on the PSU and I guess on the other I will have to use Heat shrink. But everything will be custom lengths. even the sata data cables..










only way to go!!!!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Case: Case Labs White Matte as below
> 
> • MAGNUM TX-10 with pedestal with 4 PSU Mounts in Top and Bottom Chambers
> • I am still configuring it and am waiting until I get tax refund to order it.
> • I also have some surprises for this&#8230; Ideas of how I want to mod it.
> 
> Gaming and Video Editing Computer Parts: This will be put in the left section as you face the case.
> • Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Extended ATX Motherboard
> • CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K Cooled with a TEC Water chilled
> • Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-19200CL10Q2-64GBZHD I will have a 40GB ram drive for video editing and
> • GPU's: 2ea ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 Cooled with
> • Hard Drives: 2ea SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 512GB SATA III in Raid 0 for Windows 7 64 bit and Programs Raid Card: LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC
> • Drives for Raid Card: 5ea Kingston SV300S37A 120GB SSD and 3ea SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD120BW 2.5" 120GB this in a Raid 0 for video Editing and whatever!!
> • Network Card: INTEL X540-T2 DUAL PORT 10GB 10GBASE-T
> • PSU's: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 1500 Classified - Fully Modular
> 
> File Server Parts: This will be in the right hand section as you face the case.
> • Motherboard: Asus P8Z77 WS cooled with a EK block
> • CPU: Intel i5 3470k
> • Ram: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1600
> • SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB in Raid 0 For Server Essentials 2012
> • Raid Card: LSI MegaRaid SAS 9260-8i SATA+SAS Controller That will have 8 600 GB WD Velocity Raptors on it in Raid 0.
> • LSI MegaRAID Internal SAS 9265-8i 6Gb/s w/ 1GB cache
> • Hard Drives for Above Card: 4ea WD 2.5" 750GB WD7500BPKT SATA 7200RPM 16MB Cache3Gb in Raid 0 and 4 ea and 4 ea HP 300GB 15K SAS Model HUS156030VLS600 Internal Hard Drive in Raid 0
> • Network Cards: Intel X540T2 100Mbps/1Gbps/10Gbps PCI Express 2.1 x8 2 x RJ45
> • GPU: Onboard
> • Power Supply: Corsair AX1200 -- 1200W PSU
> 
> Back-up Server Parts: This will go in the Pedestal.
> • Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Micro-ATX
> • CPU: i3 3220
> • Memory: GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
> • Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb in Raid 0 For Server 2012
> • Raid Card: 9201-16i SGL SATA/SAS 16Ports internal
> • Hard Drives: 6 Seagate 3TB Drives, 2 WD 1TB Drives
> • Network Card: INTEL X540-T2 DUAL PORT 10GB 10GBASE-T
> • PSU: SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3) 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> TVPC: This will also go in the pedestal. The only use of this is so my wife can watch internet TV from Russia as she is originally from Ukraine.
> • Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Micro-ATX cooled with a EK block
> • CPU: Intel i5 3570k
> • Hard Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> • Memory: GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
> • Video Card: not sure if I am going to use the 7770 I have or sell it and use the on chip graphics???? I really think the on chip would be good enough what do you think???
> 
> Alright now some Pictures because I know this is what everyone wants to see.. First pictures will be of my workshop where I will be building this..


your gonna do all this, and then not even use GTX 690's or quad titans, or hell 2-4 Quattros, BORING

and whats the point of this?

its not like its all one computer, I mean why not only buy One computer, and quad titan, dual 690's or 2-4 ultra high end GPU's like the 3K dollar quattros,

and dual proc mobo, 128GB ram, save the money buy one really good computer, would beat all that lame stuff


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> your gonna do all this, and then not even use GTX 690's or quad titans, or hell 2-4 Quadros, BORING


I would but really I am not much of a gamer and trust me this is excessive insanity for what I will use it for. Everything else is pretty far out there you have to admit??


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> your gonna do all this, and then not even use GTX 690's or quad titans, or hell 2-4 Quattros, BORING
> 
> and whats the point of this?
> 
> its not like its all one computer, I mean why not only buy One computer, and quad titan, dual 690's or 2-4 ultra high end GPU's like the 3K dollar quattros,
> 
> and dual proc mobo, 128GB ram, save the money buy one really good computer, would beat all that lame stuff





















Thanks - T


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> your gonna do all this, and then not even use GTX 690's or quad titans, or hell 2-4 Quattros, BORING
> 
> and whats the point of this?
> 
> its not like its all one computer, I mean why not only buy One computer, and quad titan, dual 690's or 2-4 ultra high end GPU's like the 3K dollar quattros,
> 
> and dual proc mobo, 128GB ram, save the money buy one really good computer, would beat all that lame stuff


LOL! Stupid post is stupid.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> your gonna do all this, and then not even use GTX 690's or quad titans, or hell 2-4 Quattros, BORING
> 
> and whats the point of this?
> 
> its not like its all one computer, I mean why not only buy One computer, and quad titan, dual 690's or 2-4 ultra high end GPU's like the 3K dollar quattros,
> 
> and dual proc mobo, 128GB ram, save the money buy one really good computer, would beat all that lame stuff


Crapping on this guys thread why? Totally unnecessary.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Crapping on this guys thread why? Totally unnecessary.


Jealousy + bad parenting (no manners) = douche-in-a-post?

Did that cover it?









Thanks - T


----------



## Simplynicko

don't call him jealous when he's pointing out the obvious. this DOES have the words "Excessive" and "insanity" in it. i'm sure if 90% of us could make their dream build it would be 1/3 of the cost of this one.

gluttony!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOL! Stupid post is stupid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Crapping on this guys thread why? Totally unnecessary.


Thanks Guys, I appreciate it. You know if he would have read he could've see that each computer I am putting in this has a specific use. Is it too much, yes it is.. Do I really need it, no I don't.. But I want it!!!!!!!!!!!! And have always dream of doing something like this. Worked hard all my life and finally in a position where I can do something nice for me and not take anything from family.. You some times you just have to say what the $h*t and just do it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Jealousy + bad parenting (no manners) = douche-in-a-post?
> 
> Did that cover it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Thanks T really enjoying your build. Keep it up and enjoy family this weekend. I know it is time to plug in so you can get smarter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> don't call him jealous when he's pointing out the obvious. this DOES have the words "Excessive" and "insanity" in it. i'm sure if 90% of us could make their dream build it would be 1/3 of the cost of this one.
> 
> gluttony!


Thanks for the comments everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I do Respect yours. Yes this is way over the top but not only do I want to do it for me but it is part of a bigger scheme. Hope you enjoy the build log if you decided to follow and can give suggestions to make it better. I enjoy and learn from everyone and the nice thing about this and posting a build log is I get to interact with people that have the same interest as I do. Even though I am halfway around the world... In Indonesia...


----------



## seross69

Water Cooled ram.. Can it be clocked higher than air cooled. This is what I want to know and in theory you should be able to get faster times. This is what i want to know for sure. I think i will be able to as I will be using chilled water>


----------



## Bart

From what I've read, water cooling memory doesn't make any difference. It's all for show. But running cooler is never a BAD thing, and this is Excessive Insanity after all.







XSPC does make some very pretty RAM blocks too.


----------



## derickwm

Pretty much the only enthusiasts platform I've seen where watercooling ram is actually beneficial/necessary is Skulltrail because of the ECC dimms. Not that I'm disagreeing with WC'ing ram as I've done it myself


----------



## seross69

Water cooled ram looks awesome I think anyway so even if it dont help I have the Bling!! But just using black blocks I wonder how much?? I think it will look awesome as the case is white and the tubing also...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, there is another very good reason to WC the ram in this instance that doesn't apply in most builds. For that matter it's a good argument for WC'ing the VRMs/Chipsets wherever possible as well - ambient in-case rise. For most of us, especially with case labs cases, there is totally no reason to WC a Z77 chipset, or RAM (the Samsung wonder-sticks don't even have heat sinks and they go like crazy apparently)... but we also are only running one system's worth of drives, memory, chipset, PSU, etc... In this build there is going to be a ton (almost literally) of ancillary hardware that will all be creating 'normal' heat that will be dissipating into the case - which will add up to some extent.

Now, before someone gets all nitpicky on me - I'm not saying that there will be any significant heat-rise due to the massive volume of the case itself - but there will be 4 chipsets, 4 sets of ram, 4 batches of hard drives, as well as high-speed NIC's, RAID cards, etc. To my way of thinking it makes the most sense in this case (especially considering the name of the beast and the desires of the builder) to WC almost everything that's humanly possible - so that nearly 100% of the radiated heat is being pulled away to the radiators rather than simply relying on internal airflow to handle the job. Couple this with the fact that some, if not most, of the directed airflow in the case, will likely have already passed through a radiator and increased slightly in temperature and you might be talking about a few degrees of change at least - and if you've got the time, money, and inclination to do everything... why wouldn't you?!?!

And as far as Fieldsweeper's post is concerned - that's the problem with thinking that everyone else's application, budget, tastes, etc... are the same as your own. It's called "self awareness" and it's in amazingly short supply - especially on the Interwebs these days. It could just as easily be argued that someone building a rig with quad titans would be much better served with building 4 separate systems with 1 each - if the person wants to host mini-LANs at their house and eliminate the constant bickering amongst friends... and if they had the money... why not.

On the other hand if someone's main purpose is video or audio post-production... even having a single Titan would be an absolutely stupid waste of money that should be spent on the fastest and largest drive array possible or on rack-mounted signal processors. If doing application and network testing were the purpose maybe all the money should go into a 4-socket server board, 256GB of RAM and just use the on-board video, etc, etc.

Everyone seems to know how everyone else should spend their money, but never wants to take the same advice when it's headed in the opposite direction.

And as far as the cost of this build... yes it's excessive (insanely excessive you might say) but it's nominal at best compared to some other 'big boy toys' that people regularly buy. I know of people that have spent over $250K on their home theater... so by comparison this might even be considered a modest project.


----------



## seross69

Thanks for the logical words Digicidal. You make some very good points and this is the reason I have not posted the dollar amounts. I don't want to turn this into bickering about spending too much or not..
What I have spent is my business and I would hope everyone would get the enjoyment out of watching me build and make mistakes and learn as I go. And also the interaction of like minded people for the most part.

I have worked my but off to get in the position I have now where I am actually a manager or managers and only report to a director who reports to a VP that reports to the President and CEO of a Company that has a backlog of work of over 1.5 trillion dollars and is showing a large profit and since Dec 31 has amassed over 400 million in cash as a private company. We are trying to Take this company to IPO in 13 months instead of the originally estimated 24 months and I am part of this and have been well compensated for it. I did all of this as a electrician I have no formal education other than High school. So I have accomplished this through hard work, reading, learning and teaching my self business and management. I Have plans and this was a reward to myself for my accomplishment. Some people like to golf, some people like to play with cars and motorcycles s i like to travel, spend time with my family and build the biggest baddest craziest computer possible and maybe turn this into something other than a hobby.

I been to over 50 countries, I have a wife, children, home, I send money to my mom and I make sure my family is took care of. I have been and seen the world and small minded people do not bother me. because I have seen what waste really is, what poverty really is, I have seen things that I would not want others to see. It is better to live a safe life in the USA and you should appreciate the freedoms you have and fight to keep them and not let the government take this. Some of the things people consider normal in other countries would horrify you.

I work in the OIl industry and I believe oil in found in the worst places in the world!!!!!

Gentleman lets enjoy our families our life and our *Computer Hobby!!!!*

Because if it is not *Excessive Insanity* its just crazy.....


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Water cooled ram looks awesome I think anyway so even if it dont help I have the Bling!! But just using black blocks I wonder how much?? I think it will look awesome as the case is white and the tubing also...


I've been considering the same issue in my TX10-D build planning stage. But I think I've come to the point that I'm choosing the Avexir LED Ram bling as opposed to the WC Ram bling. My thoughts are that since many experts agree that WC the ram is completely unnecessary, that I should go with the totally cool look of the LED Ram

Then again, perhaps I can WC one PC and go with the LED Ram on the other side. Who says I can't have BOTH









.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> I've been considering the same issue in my TX10-D build planning stage. But I think I've come to the point that I'm choosing the Avexir LED Ram bling as opposed to the WC Ram bling. My thoughts are that since many experts agree that WC the ram is completely unnecessary, that I should go with the totally cool look of the LED Ram
> 
> Then again, perhaps I can WC one PC and go with the LED Ram on the other side. Who says I can't have BOTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wanted to use the Corsair Dominator platinum at first and I still like the idea of the light bars. But I wanted 64 GB of memory and it was 900 dollars for this ram that was 2133 or 600 dollars for the g-skill 2400 Mhz kits. I had read of problems with the corsair ram and Cosair actually told me it depended on the CPU on if it would work. Everyone said good things about the G-skill so this was one of the only compromises I made was to go with this ram!!!

Yes if you want you can have both!! and why not?? Do you have a build log as I would like to see what you do with yours???


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I wanted to use the Corsair Dominator platinum at first and *I still like the idea of the light bars.* But I wanted 64 GB of memory and it was 900 dollars for this ram that was 2133 or 600 dollars for the g-skill 2400 Mhz kits. I had read of problems with the corsair ram and Cosair actually told me it depended on the CPU on if it would work. Everyone said good things about the G-skill so this was one of the only compromises I made was to go with this ram!!!
> 
> Yes if you want you can have both!! and why not?? Do you have a build log as I would like to see what you do with yours???


Surely you could make your own light bars with a bit of modding?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Surely you could make your own light bars with a bit of modding?


yes I could but now I have ordered the blocks to water cool the ram so I don't see how to do this. as i don't want clear blocks because on this one all I am going to run is distilled water... when i build the M8 it will be black and red with red water and clear blocks!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes I could but now I have ordered the blocks to water cool the ram so I don't see how to do this. as i don't want clear blocks because on this one all I am going to run is distilled water... when i build the M8 it will be black and red with red water and clear blocks!!


i see, which blocks did you order? do they have any potential for lighting?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> i see, which blocks did you order? do they have any potential for lighting?


No they do not really have the potential for lighting. See them below.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No they do not really have the potential for lighting. See them below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Shame


----------



## seross69

How about some Pictures of some more of my gear??



I have 3 of the 840 120GB



And 5 of Kingstone 120 GB that is going to be pair with a raid card in raid 0 for



A Ultra Fast storage drive in my gaming/Media encoder PC



Another picture of them with some other of my toys!!



8 WD Velocity Raptor 600Gb that is going with another LSI raid card in raid 0 to handle my movie steaming in my file/media server..

You know what guys it just has to be

Excessive Insanity

Or it is no Fun!!!!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Do you have a build log as I would like to see what you do with yours???


Not yet... As soon as I put my order in for the case, I'll start the build log. Soon... very soon!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Not yet... As soon as I put my order in for the case, I'll start the build log. Soon... very soon!


cant wait to see it. be sure and pop over here and post a link to it for me!!


----------



## seross69

Excessive amount of Hard drives!!!


----------



## Falcon3

Subbed!
Enjoy the build..... Ignore the nay Sayers


----------



## seross69

Good Morning Everyone!!!! It is a raining morning in Indonesia... Hope you guys are having a better day!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon3*
> 
> Subbed!
> Enjoy the build..... Ignore the nay Sayers


Thanks ...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

It's evening here on the Pacific Coast!







currently doing a leak test with all of the stuff in my case for fun.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It's evening here on the Pacific Coast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently doing a leak test with all of the stuff in my case for fun.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Now that dose sound like a lot more fun than I am having and it is inside so it doesn't matter what the weather is. Are you in the seattle or portland area?? If so that is some of the most beautiful places in the world!!! And I would know....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now that dose sound like a lot more fun than I am having and it is inside so it doesn't matter what the weather is. Are you in the seattle or portland area?? If so that is some of the most beautiful places in the world!!! And I would know....


About 15 miles from Canada actually. And frankly, I hate it here lol. It rains constantly so you can't really do anything because of the weather. The skiing is great but I wasn't able to make it up to the mountain this winter, no monies lol. Beaches suck, all rocks and no sand. Not a fan of where I am. Eastern Washington is okay, I lived there for two years when I was younger and thought it was okay so I am looking forward to a change of scenery this fall.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> About 15 miles from Canada actually. And frankly, I hate it here lol. It rains constantly so you can't really do anything because of the weather. The skiing is great but I wasn't able to make it up to the mountain this winter, no monies lol. Beaches suck, all rocks and no sand. Not a fan of where I am. Eastern Washington is okay, I lived there for two years when I was younger and thought it was okay so I am looking forward to a change of scenery this fall.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Well you are right on all those points the thing I think is beautiful is that you go from sea level to 17000 ft in less than 100 miles. But you have a point I would not want to live there...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well you are right on all those points the thing I think is beautiful is that you go from sea level to 17000 ft in less than 100 miles. But you have a point I would not want to live there...


Yah, that's pretty cool too. And it's really nice here during like June-August because it is about 70-80 degrees and it's perfect. But then there is that like 1-2 weeks of intense heat during August that just sucks and then it's nice through September and then when October rolls around, it rains until May haha.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yah, that's pretty cool too. And it's really nice here during like June-August because it is about 70-80 degrees and it's perfect. But then there is that like 1-2 weeks of intense heat during August that just sucks and then it's nice through September and then when October rolls around, it rains until May haha.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I bet most of the Babies are born in September then. Nothing to do and 9 months later a Baby. Because by December everyone has to be bored to death. I like the weather in atlanta. Not much rain, we still get some cold weather but also warm days during the winter also. LOTS OF SUN!!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I bet most of the Babies are born in September then. Nothing to do and 9 months later a Baby. Because by December everyone has to be bored to death. I like the weather in atlanta. Not much rain, we still get some cold weather but also warm days during the winter also. LOTS OF SUN!!!!


Haha I was born in September but not in Washington. I do like the weather in Atlanta (dad currently ives in Anderson, SC, about 2hrs away from Atlanta). I don't mind the weather there, during the summer it's hot and humid but during the fall, winter and spring it is quite nice.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

OH my god something is wrong... This thread has went from talking about a excessive PC build to weather and when babies are born..









I wonder if it will ever recover??

LOL nice build you have Jeff and I think it is you have have given me some sound advice in the past.. So Thanks!!! Yes Anderson SC is real nice and i have been their many time use to have friends that lived their.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OH my god something is wrong... This thread has went from talking about a excessive PC build to weather and when babies are born..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it will ever recover??
> 
> LOL nice build you have Jeff and I think it is you have have given me some sound advice in the past.. So Thanks!!! Yes Anderson SC is real nice and i have been their many time use to have friends that lived their.


Hahaha yes, thread derailed, not like derickwm's thread or stren's though lol.

And thanks! And I might have given some good advice, I think I informed you about MIPs blocks and all their glory.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hahaha yes, thread derailed, not like derickwm's thread or stren's though lol.
> 
> And thanks! And I might have given some good advice, I think I informed you about MIPs blocks and all their glory.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yes you did inform me about these blocks but I never got an answer from them about if they would work with my memory but I did from EK, Aqua computer and Alphacool.. Only Ek said that theirs would work. I found a guide on how to remove the heatsinks so I ordered the EK heat sinks and ram cooler from Frozencpu and eBay..


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes you did inform me about these blocks but I never got an answer from them about if they would work with my memory but I did from EK, Aqua computer and Alphacool.. Only Ek said that theirs would work. I found a guide on how to remove the heatsinks so I ordered the EK heat sinks and ram cooler from Frozencpu and eBay..


Yah... MIPs wasn't very responsive when I inquired about making a block for the ASRock Extreme7 X79







oh well.

I would love to cool my RAM but I don't think it is necessary and can't really justify the cost lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yah... MIPs wasn't very responsive when I inquired about making a block for the ASRock Extreme7 X79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well.
> 
> I would love to cool my RAM but I don't think it is necessary and can't really justify the cost lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


You are right it is not necessary but not really that expensive. In the grand scheme of things anyway. I will have more money invested in fans than the blocks and heat sink were for this ram..


----------



## seross69

Doesn't anyone want to talk about computers???


----------



## dman811

You are putting the base of my dream rig together. If I ever have enough money, I want a TX10-D, and 6 pedestals, and in the pedestals would be an insanely expensive folding farm, then in the top would be an overly excessive gaming rig, and then an overly excessive HTPC. All 100% watercooled of course. The things we dream of, or in your case, live (once you get home of course).

Edit: all rigs would be turned to folding at night, and while at work/school.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You are putting the base of my dream rig together. If I ever have enough money, I want a TX10-D, and 6 pedestals, and in the pedestals would be an insanely expensive folding farm, then in the top would be an overly excessive gaming rig, and then an overly excessive HTPC. All 100% watercooled of course. The things we dream of, or in your case, live (once you get home of course).
> 
> Edit: all rigs would be turned to folding at night, and while at work/school.


Thanks dman811!!!







I think everyone should get the chance to make a dream come true.....

The good thing for me is that this is just one of many dreams I have made come true. So hard work does pay off in life. I have been places, done things (good and Bad) and seen things that most people only dream of. A lot of times it is because they are scared and other times it is because of luck. But I have always believed you have grab the bull by the horns and *get er done*!!!!

All I know is that if it is not *Excessive Insanity* it is not fun!!!!


----------



## dman811

Well one dream of mine did come true today so I am very happy. I met a guy who knows everything about El Caminos stem to stern, and if he doesn't he knows someone who does.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well one dream of mine did come true today so I am very happy. I met a guy who knows everything about El Caminos stem to stern, and if he doesn't he knows someone who does.


Nice for you.. That is a car that was always under appreciated. Did you know that for years it was the most stolen type of car in the US??


----------



## seross69

Question?? Why do we name our build's????


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Question?? Why do we name our build's????


I don't necessarily know the answer to that... maybe because it gives us a way to personalize it more for us? Anyways, next build I am doing (for myself) will be mostly off of the parts I have in my Ultimate Rig 2013. If not all of it, then definitely the CPU and MB, and upgrade as I go.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well one dream of mine did come true today so I am very happy. I met a guy who knows everything about El Caminos stem to stern, and if he doesn't he knows someone who does.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice for you.. That is a car that was always under appreciated. Did you know that for years it was the most stolen type of car in the US??
Click to expand...

I was either going to buy a 1982 El Camino or a 1970 Barracuda on my 16th birthday, and I chose the El Camino, mostly because I liked the look of it more, and that it was part truck so that if I ever needed it for that I had it. As for my knowledge of it being the most stolen car in the US, I had heard that, but never really got much info on it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I was either going to buy a 1982 El Camino or a 1970 Barracuda on my 16th birthday, and I chose the El Camino, mostly because I liked the look of it more, and that it was part truck so that if I ever needed it for that I had it. As for my knowledge of it being the most stolen car in the US, I had heard that, but never really got much info on it.


Oh Man 16th birthday... You bring back some fond memories of times long passed... Are you 16 or this was a past dream??


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I was either going to buy a 1982 El Camino or a 1970 Barracuda on my 16th birthday, and I chose the El Camino, mostly because I liked the look of it more, and that it was part truck so that if I ever needed it for that I had it. As for my knowledge of it being the most stolen car in the US, I had heard that, but never really got much info on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Man 16th birthday... You bring back some fond memories of times long passed... Are you 16 or this was a past dream??
Click to expand...

I am currently 17 and have had the car for a little over a year and a half. I will be turning 18 in August, and hope to either get a 350 4 barrel to get more power out of it or upgrade my other engine, the one in my computer. I will probably go for the upgrade on the computer as that is my true passion, and the cars are just a really fun hobby.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Question?? Why do we name our build's????


I named mine after the inspiration it came from (MurderMod) and it was an Apple (Mac) case!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am currently 17 and have had the car for a little over a year and a half. I will be turning 18 in August, and hope to either get a 350 4 barrel to get more power out of it or upgrade my other engine, the one in my computer. I will probably go for the upgrade on the computer as that is my true passion, and the cars are just a really fun hobby.


yes pc's are a lot more fun than cars and not as expensive either...


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes pc's are a lot more fun than cars and not as expensive either...


you sure your on the right forum!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> you sure your on the right forum!


Well Kingchris for most people computers are cheaper than cars.. and I think for the people on here they are. I have built several hot rod cars and enjoyed it but did not get the satisfaction I get from computers!!!!









Plus I can drink and play with PC's and can't do that with cars!!!!!! Or should not for sure


----------



## seross69

Another Fan and pump controller I got to test and try...











A Koolance TMS-205 Software Thermal Interface Controller like the AQ5 but made in america



The Koolance TMS-EB205 Expansion Board for the above card adds more fans, temp sensors and pump controls



The Koolance TMS-205 Software Thermal Interface Controller and the Koolance TMS-EB205 that I bought



A Koolance INS-FM17N Coolant Flow Meter to check flow on my loops.



The 2 Koolance INS-FM17N Coolant Flow Meter that i bought



My Koolance Flow Meter Adapter With Display



And Last but not least a Koolance PMP-500 G1/4 BSP High-flow Pump to try and maybe use..

I wanted to try this system and see if it might be easier to use than the AQ5 I know it is not as expandable as the AQ but seems easy to use and powerful...

Maybe for fun write a how to guide..


----------



## seross69

Has anyone ever used the koolance control system??


----------



## seross69

Has anyone ever used the koolance fan and pump control and monitoring system??


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Has anyone ever used the koolance fan and pump control and monitoring system??


ive got the pump controller for the pmp500, just to keep the noise doen, and im running the flow controller, so that it shows on my fan controller, i like it cos its has the revolution sensor so it picks up on the fan header, i still have to attach the rpm signal wire from the pump to the m/b so if it fails it shuts the pc off ( got to do all this when i strip it down to start the 2.0 build)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> ive got the pump controller for the pmp500, just to keep the noise doen, and im running the flow controller, so that it shows on my fan controller, i like it cos its has the revolution sensor so it picks up on the fan header, i still have to attach the rpm signal wire from the pump to the m/b so if it fails it shuts the pc off ( got to do all this when i strip it down to start the 2.0 build)


Are you using the Koolance TMS-205 Software Thermal Interface Controller and the Koolance TMS-EB205 Expansion Board. This has the same functions of the AQ5 and I was wanting to find out someones thoughts on it before I try it.


----------



## kingchris

no sorry i didnt go that far as what i have set up will be enough for the systems running, i run AIDA 64 on the lcd anyway, so i dont need all the extra stuff in my case, water temps and sensered and linked to my fan controller and the pump and flow controlled are as stated above. so sometimes, less can sometings be more!! plus im out of room in this build.

ive got some usb lcd displays, for temps, just got to do a little c+ writing to get them how i want them! realy need another g19


----------



## seross69

How about some excessive Pumping power??? I think I might have it??



A Eheim 1262 that will pump 15 GPM at 11' 6" head !!



Another picture of my Eheim 1262 along with a compact 5000 that will pump 22 GPM at a 9' 8" head....



A used Eheim 1048 it will only pump 2.6 GPM at a 4' 11" head got this to use to test with.



Another Picture of my used Eheim 1048..

I am going to use these to cool the hot side of my TEC cooler the blocks need 3 to 5 GPM so I hope these will provide that....

It has to be *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## mandrix

Yes, I will be curious to see how the Eheim pumps kick. From a performance point of view they seem to kick butt. They are sort of fugly compared to D5's with mod kits or even MCP35x but looks isn't the only reason for buying something....I've always had this idea that if they somehow made the pumps less industrial looking then more people would be jumping on them.

But then the MCP35x with those little legs sticking down sort of reminds me of some sort of Martian lander or little spacecraft. I've thought of trying to mod the dual pump version to accept two smaller fans just to bring some symmetry to the look.....but that's just my madness.

I think you are going to need a few months off work to test all this stuff!


----------



## seross69

For this excessive insanity you are right I will need a few months and that dose not include the surprises I have in mind.. These will be hid in the pedestal in-between radiators so Hopefully I will be OK.. I also have an idea to make these look nicer... we will see how it comes out.. I hope it comes out good or MY OCD will kick in!!!!


----------



## subyman

Here's the pump you need:



1hp well pump lol. How's the storage unit working out? Anyone else there to talk to while you work? Looks like ti could be a ton of fun if there were a bunch of people there each working on a hobby in their unit haha.


----------



## PCModderMike

When's the case come in?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Here's the pump you need:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1hp well pump lol. How's the storage unit working out? Anyone else there to talk to while you work? Looks like ti could be a ton of fun if there were a bunch of people there each working on a hobby in their unit haha.


Don't tempt me on the pumps.







There are 1 guy that also has a office there all he does is buy and sell on Ebay. Says he makes a real good living but that is all he does all day everyday is bid and watch antiques on ebay. I think he has to have some female in him.. But he is a nice intelligent person and we have had some conversations, maybe because my wife loves buying and selling antiques and she has a good eye for this also. One of the managers has came and talked to me before and asked for advice on building him a computer. Actually the best thing about being there is that I have very little disruptions and don't have to worry about the wife saying I am ignoring her or the baby.. or her trying to get sum while my OCD is kicking!!! This way I can turn it on and off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> When's the case come in?


Actually Mike the case has been there for several weeks it made it there about 4 weeks before me!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually Mike the case has been there for several weeks it made it there about 4 weeks before me!!!


Ooooh man the waiting would be killing me!







Guess it's a good thing you're so busy with work, making the time fly?

If you would like, I could go check on it for ya, and everything else....make sure they're safe and sound waiting for you.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ooooh man the waiting would be killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's a good thing you're so busy with work, making the time fly?
> 
> If you would like, I could go check on it for ya, and everything else....make sure they're safe and sound waiting for you.


I am sure you would.. well keeping busy with work and unforchantly for my wallet buying things all along. making plans, talking to you guys is the only way I have been able to get through this without going postal and completely crazy here. I have lost my cool several times.. If you ever come this way from charleston during may let me know.


----------



## seross69

Need more pumping POWER!!!


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Need more pumping POWER!!!


Thats what she said!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Thats what she said!


You been listening at my House??


----------



## seross69

Has anyone ever used a Eheim 1262 pump to water cool with or actually any ehiem pump. If so what did you think of them??


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, I'm not sure about the 1262 and I'm not sure which Ehiem model AquaComputer uses for the Aquastream XT line of pumps, but I know it's an Ehiem that _looks_ identical at least.

Edit: Found it... looks like they're using the 1046 for theirs. Essentially, I think the pump is virtually untouched as far as the internals are concerned (you even have to use adapters with it so it can handle G1/4 fittings). I think AquaComputer essentially just handles the 'management side' - USB speed control, monitoring, etc.

2nd Edit:

Well, your 1262 flows at 900gph - which is 15gpm - and a Swiftech MPC35x (which is what I have) flows up to 18lpm which is ~4.75gpm... and that's on maximum which will churn my water so much I can't bleed it well... because it just sucks the air back through the system. You will have greater than 3X that amount of flow... so it's a very good thing that you will have long and complex loops on this rig. The only thing I worry about is the lack of speed control on that pump... if you don't have everything tightened down adequately you could literally blow a hose with this pressure.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I'm not sure about the 1262 and I'm not sure which Ehiem model AquaComputer uses for the Aquastream XT line of pumps, but I know it's an Ehiem that _looks_ identical at least.
> 
> Edit: Found it... looks like they're using the 1046 for theirs. Essentially, I think the pump is virtually untouched as far as the internals are concerned (you even have to use adapters with it so it can handle G1/4 fittings). I think AquaComputer essentially just handles the 'management side' - USB speed control, monitoring, etc.


Yes all 4 or 5 of them look identical and have just about the same footprint . but have you used this pump and if so what were your thoughts on it??


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I'm not sure about the 1262 and I'm not sure which Ehiem model AquaComputer uses for the Aquastream XT line of pumps, but I know it's an Ehiem that _looks_ identical at least.
> 
> Edit: Found it... looks like they're using the 1046 for theirs. Essentially, I think the pump is virtually untouched as far as the internals are concerned (you even have to use adapters with it so it can handle G1/4 fittings). I think AquaComputer essentially just handles the 'management side' - USB speed control, monitoring, etc.


Correct, though in some cases they use the Eheim 1048 instead. For those that are curious the 1046/48 performs roughly the same as a DDC 3.1 (aka DDC 1T) but can be substantially quieter.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Correct, though in some cases they use the Eheim 1048 instead. For those that are curious the 1046/48 performs roughly the same as a DDC 3.1 (aka DDC 1T) but can be substantially quieter.


Thanks Chimp, I am really interested in if some one has tried the pumps with higher flow rates and head pressure. the 1260 or 1262?? Or even the compact pumps 4000 or 5000??


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks Chimp, I am really interested in if some one has tried the pumps with higher flow rates and head pressure. the 1260 or 1262?? Or even the compact pumps 4000 or 5000??


Not that specific pump but here is a thread with someone that used the 1250 in their build (unfortunately no log, and no further testing as far as I can see).

If you google for them (I can't ever get the stupid TOS straight on here as far as linking to competing sites, but generally I think it brings the admins down on ya) there are reviews out there doing comparo's of the ultra high-powered pumps.

One of the takeaways from several of them seems to be to avoid pumps like yours... although the head pressure is great, and the flow rate is absolutely incredible - apparently that's actually the problem. According to several reviewers, pumps with greater than 20lpm flow rates use an impeller design that isn't good for watercooling PCs - although they didn't go into sufficient detail as to why this was. Considering the specs on your 1262 indicate 15gpm... so ~57lpm flow rate... I'd say that's above 20!









I think you'll just have to test it and find out, but my guess would be that you'd be better served by a much smaller and quieter (not to mention _variable speed_) MCP35X2 or 3-4 D5's than you would with that pump... but on the other hand, if you don't mind having it plugged into the wall, running all the time, and possibly running a little loud at that... it's still moving a ton of water so it should still work - just not sure how well it will deal with restrictions in your setup - as it's designed for aquarium use where there basically isn't any.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> If you google for them (I can't ever get the stupid TOS straight on here as far as linking to competing sites, but generally I think it brings the admins down on ya) there are reviews out there doing comparo's of the ultra high-powered pumps.


It's fine, as long as those sites have better info than us. We prefer internal links to external, but don't actually prohibit external links unless you're trying to pull free advertising. That's where there's a problem.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Not that specific pump but here is a thread with someone that used the 1250 in their build (unfortunately no log, and no further testing as far as I can see).
> 
> If you google for them (I can't ever get the stupid TOS straight on here as far as linking to competing sites, but generally I think it brings the admins down on ya) there are reviews out there doing comparo's of the ultra high-powered pumps.
> 
> One of the takeaways from several of them seems to be to avoid pumps like yours... although the head pressure is great, and the flow rate is absolutely incredible - apparently that's actually the problem. According to several reviewers, pumps with greater than 20lpm flow rates use an impeller design that isn't good for watercooling PCs - although they didn't go into sufficient detail as to why this was. Considering the specs on your 1262 indicate 15gpm... so ~57lpm flow rate... I'd say that's above 20!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll just have to test it and find out, but my guess would be that you'd be better served by a much smaller and quieter (not to mention _variable speed_) MCP35X2 or 3-4 D5's than you would with that pump... but on the other hand, if you don't mind having it plugged into the wall, running all the time, and possibly running a little loud at that... it's still moving a ton of water so it should still work - just not sure how well it will deal with restrictions in your setup - as it's designed for aquarium use where there basically isn't any.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> It's fine, as long as those sites have better info than us. We prefer internal links to external, but don't actually prohibit external links unless you're trying to pull free advertising. That's where there's a problem.


Thanks DiGiCiDAL and Chunky_Chimp, I had looked and really could find nothing on any sites so I guess I will have to do it the old fashion way and test externally and see what I get.. I had planned on this no matter what but always nice to read what other people have found so that you can learn from this and maybe not make the same mistakes.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> It's fine, as long as those sites have better info than us. We prefer internal links to external, but don't actually prohibit external links unless you're trying to pull free advertising. That's where there's a problem.


Ah, thanks for clearing that up then. Back when the TOS changed and all the 'drama' with Martin (and to a lesser extent I guess Stren and Bundy) it got really confusing. I mean when a contributor on this site isn't allowed to link other content from their main site... it just made me gunshy I guess of linking to sites that have similar topics, etc. I understood that directly linking vendor sites (for product listings, suggestions, etc.) had to be OK - especially if they had reps ON this site... but if it's a link to a competing overclocking forum... then I figured it was a no-no.

Glad to know things are more rational now.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

There are still some misunderstandings about what happened at that time but this isn't the thread for that.


----------



## seross69

but I like gossip!!!


----------



## seross69

Some accessories I have bought for my case...



A iStar 6 2.5 ssd's in 1 5.25 drive bays. And a SilverStone SST-FP58S 5.25" Aluminum Cover Bay for Slot-load Slim ODD and 4 x 2.5" HDD/SSD. The iStar is for my Main PC for the SSD's I have this will not be seen out side the case. The Silverstone is for The TVPC so that it can have a DVD player. That way I can leave instructions in case wife manages to mess it up on how to reload windows..



A Lian Li Aluminum Military Switch Bus - Black with 4 military switches . Not sure if I will put this in case or just use it on test bench..



A Reeven Six Eyes RFC-01 6 Channel Fan Controller Case that I will probable be selling as I did not realize it was only 12 watts a channel. It sure looks good and has RPM readout like I like but too small of a wattage per channel..



I have 3 of these ICY DOCK MB994SP-4S that is four 2.5 HDD's in a 5.25 bay. one of these will be for gamin/video encoding PC and the other 2 will be to put the WD velocity raptors 600 GB in.. They will not be visible from the front of the case I will have them back. I dont want any thing to mess up the nice white case..



My akasa USB 3.0 Card reader for main PC



Two of the Akasa one for the storage server and the other for the TVPC.



And last of all a Lamptron FC5v2 to use on test bench it is 30 watts a channel and shows RPM..

No considering I do not want anything in the from of my case but my secret surprise. I don't know if you can Call this *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## wthenshaw

seross69, i think i speak for a lot of people when i ask that once all (or the majority) of components have been purchased that you draw up a price total


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> seross69, i think i speak for a lot of people when i ask that once all (or the majority) of components have been purchased that you draw up a price total


^^THIS. I would love to see that at the end


----------



## pozativenrgy

He has repeatedly stated he doesn't walk to talk about the cost aspect of this. I say we respect his wishes. We all know he is spending ALOT of money on this, but that's not what it's about. This is his dream project, so just sit back and live vicariously through him. If your really hard up about how much he is spending, go through the thread, get his item lists, and spend 2 days on newegg calculating the total for yourself.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> He has repeatedly stated he doesn't walk to talk about the cost aspect of this. I say we respect his wishes. We all know he is spending ALOT of money on this, but that's not what it's about. This is his dream project, so just sit back and live vicariously through him. If your really hard up about how much he is spending, go through the thread, get his item lists, and spend 2 days on newegg calculating the total for yourself.


Ehh, don't think that's the only site you'd have to go to, and I don't think a standard desk calculator can display that many zeroes, so maybe it's best to let the dog go back to sleep...









Thanks - T


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> "so maybe it's best to let the dog go back to sleep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Thanks - T


???


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> ???


It means don't bring it up again, or "let sleeping dogs lay" or something along that line.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## subyman

SLEEPING DOGS! <-- The game was fun
















I respect seross for not plastering costs all over everything. Personally, I check these builds out for the parts and techniques, not the cash wad that was blown. I quit keeping track of how much my build costs


----------



## pozativenrgy

I am pretty sure we could go for a world record sandwich with all the jelly in this thread


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> seross69, i think i speak for a lot of people when i ask that once all (or the majority) of components have been purchased that you draw up a price total


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> ^^THIS. I would love to see that at the end


Thank you for your comments but as I have stated several times before. I do not want to put prices out there for several different reasons. 1st of all when it comes to money I am a private person and I don't like to speak of what I spend or what I make. 2nd of all I do not want to turn this log into a long debate over how much or how little was spent, how it is wasteful, how I could have got a better deal elsewhere, how did I manage to get such a good deal. lets talk about anything other than money.. etc... Your comments are not very harsh or demanding but if you read through the thread you will see some that are and no reason to give them ammo and make this log ugly... lets just talk about moding, computers, drinking, women or whatever anything but money

OK???


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> He has repeatedly stated he doesn't walk to talk about the cost aspect of this. I say we respect his wishes. We all know he is spending ALOT of money on this, but that's not what it's about. This is his dream project, so just sit back and live vicariously through him. If your really hard up about how much he is spending, go through the thread, get his item lists, and spend 2 days on newegg calculating the total for yourself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Ehh, don't think that's the only site you'd have to go to, and I don't think a standard desk calculator can display that many zeroes, so maybe it's best to let the dog go back to sleep...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It means don't bring it up again, or "let sleeping dogs lay" or something along that line.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> SLEEPING DOGS! <-- The game was fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respect seross for not plastering costs all over everything. Personally, I check these builds out for the parts and techniques, not the cash wad that was blown. I quit keeping track of how much my build costs


Thanks for the support and understand guys... I think we all do amazing working in what we do, all the builds are nice and I can admire the workmanship in all of them.. don't have to be excessive to enjoy that is for sure. I enjoy the small not so overboard builds better than the big ones actually and learn more from them.. Lets keep it light, fun and enjoyable...


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> ... lets just talk about moding, computers, drinking, *women* or whatever anything but money
> 
> OK???


Women are almost as exspensive as computers!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Women are almost as exspensive as computers!


Yes but can be a Lot more fun if you have the right one... Plus if a man does not plug into a women he starts getting dumb or so my wife say's...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> ... lets just talk about moding, computers, drinking, *women* or whatever anything but money
> 
> OK???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are almost as exspensive as computers!
Click to expand...

And if you have a bad habit of it, drinking can be too.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thank you for your comments but as I have stated several times before. I do not want to put prices out there for several different reasons. 1st of all when it comes to money I am a private person and I don't like to speak of what I spend or what I make. 2nd of all I do not want to turn this log into a long debate over how much or how little was spent, how it is wasteful, how I could have got a better deal elsewhere, how did I manage to get such a good deal. lets talk about anything other than money.. etc... Your comments are not very harsh or demanding but if you read through the thread you will see some that are and no reason to give them ammo and make this log ugly... lets just talk about moding, computers, drinking, women or whatever anything but money
> 
> OK???


Well said. I think everyone should just respect your wishes.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks for the support and understand guys... I think we all do amazing working in what we do, all the builds are nice and I can admire the workmanship in all of them.. don't have to be excessive to enjoy that is for sure. I enjoy the small not so overboard builds better than the big ones actually and learn more from them.. Lets keep it light, fun and enjoyable...


I agree, IMO some of the best mod techniques come from not being able to buy the perfect item. Just like paracord sleeving. If everyone went out and bought high dollar sleeving then we wouldn't have the paracord alternative. I remember when people used to buy $10 aquarium pumps and $15 heatercores to run a loop. Now that's innovating









These builds are greater than the sum of their parts.


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Women are almost as exspensive as computers!


Yup even when there 2 years old I have spent enough money on the past 2 years in diapers and toy's to build a few top tier rigs


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage*
> 
> Yup even when there 2 years old I have spent enough money on the past 2 years in diapers and toy's to build a few top tier rigs


Yes but the hug and kiss is better than any computer you could ever have.. Just wait until she looks up at you and says *daddy I love you*!!! You don't need anything then and your whole world is perfect...

Until she is 16 and looks at you and says dad screw off.... I have experienced both.. so keep everything in perspective...


----------



## dman811

I want to keep an old Dell Optiplex GX280 case and make it into a sick sleeper case for my kids (if I have any) so that they think their computer is crap and then I tell them how good it actually is. That or build them a crap computer in an awesome case and let them think its insanely powerful.


----------



## seross69

But remember it has to be *Excessive Insanity*

Yes we all dream of computers and kids... well most of us...


----------



## dman811

I'm only 17 so hopefully I have a few years before kids decide to come along. Computers on the other hand are here in the now, so I have time to spend with those.


----------



## seross69

Gotta Have some *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## luciddreamer124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'm only 17 so hopefully I have a few years before kids decide to come along. Computers on the other hand are here in the now, so I have time to spend with those.


17 here as well. Have literally blown every paycheck in the last year on computer parts lol. Just the perfect time to spend money, cuz you're not in college yet, and your parents pay for most of your stuff if you're lucky like me


----------



## dman811

Yes you are lucky as I pay for everything including food that I eat, electricity that I use, 33% insurance on family cars that I drive, 100% insurance on my car, gas, SATs, computer stuff, and the room & board.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Oooooouuuuuccchhh. I suppose it's good to get used to


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> 17 here as well. Have literally blown every paycheck in the last year on computer parts lol. Just the perfect time to spend money, cuz you're not in college yet, and your parents pay for most of your stuff if you're lucky like me


You don't know how lucky you are or actually i would consider this unlucky, because one day soon you will learn the hard way about money... My parents never paid for anything I wanted to do and I respect them for this. Now i am not criticizing you or your parents. Just it almost seems like you are bragging about not taking care of your money and you don't know how lucky you are to be in this position. Also believe it or not it can all be over in a second... nothing is forever.. trust me I have learned this financial lesson several times.. I know you don't want to consider this.

Alright enough serious things we are on here to have fun So lets have some *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes you are lucky as I pay for everything including food that I eat, electricity that I use, 33% insurance on family cars that I drive, 100% insurance on my car, gas, SATs, computer stuff, and the room & board.


Damn... and I thought I had it hard paying for my gas and insurance. I do have to pay for a 1/3 of college but wow, I feel for you









Jeffinslaw

P.S. I have put all of my own money into my PC though too!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Damn... and I thought I had it hard paying for my gas and insurance. I do have to pay for a 1/3 of college but wow, I feel for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> P.S. I have put all of my own money into my PC though too!


I Have a LOT of respect for him. I can promise this guy will or should have the drive to make something of his self. I am 42 years old and I respect him alot... IF what he is saying is the truth...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I Have a LOT of respect for him. I can promise this guy will or should have the drive to make something of his self. I am 42 years old and I respect him alot... IF what he is saying is the truth...


Same here, mayor respect. I've learned how important it is to budget and keep track of money. Bills get paid first, put a little in savings and then spend what's left on computer parts!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## cdiesch

subbed. Looking forward to it's completion!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Same here, mayor respect. I've learned how important it is to budget and keep track of money. Bills get paid first, put a little in savings and then spend what's left on computer parts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Glad for you Jeff


----------



## subyman

I was very fortunate to get scholarships in undergrad and a fellowship in grad school. I was able to graduate debt free, which is very very rare these days. Going to college changed my perspective on money. I used to blow my paycheck when in high school. I wish I hadn't. My buddy saved up over 15k working in high school and invested it. Very smart.

Save that excessive insanity for a mid life crisis














. Entertaining yourself when you are young is easy and cheap, go to the school games and check out the ladies


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Plus, unless you happen to invent some pointless social media site that involves posting inane snippets of people's boring lives so others can gloat/be jelly... your earning potential is severely capped until you hit your late 20's to early 30's. So it's better to save up, drive the Civic, tolerate the 'budget PC', etc... so that when you hit your 30's and 40's it's a fairly simple matter to drive the Lexus, build a $10K PC, etc..









Otherwise, you'll end up like some of my neighbors that gutted their equity during the bubble and now have to pick up extra jobs and move into apartments.


----------



## seross69

Look at what I went a little crazy and bought today!!! Going to have nice pictures from now on!!!



A Nikon 5200.. the one I ordered is in red. With the 18-55mm VR and the Nikon 55-300mm VR lenes.



24.1 Megapixels camera with 39 points of reference to focus.



You can shoot 1080p video with it also. I also bought the WIFI module for it and a Remote so that i don't have to touch it for it to take pictures.



I also got a light box with 4 differnt backgrounds to use, White, Black, Red and Blue



And four 5000K GU10 lights for it...

I should be able to take a *excessive* amount of pictures Enough to make everyone *Insane*


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

The red version of that doesn't look that great to me, but it'll probably look better to you in person.







My D5100 is great, I just hope at some point I can change it out for a D7100 and never get another body again.







Note that Nikons aren't that great at video, nor are most other DSLRs for that matter, but the Canon T3i/4i/5i will do at least a decent job at it if you want to try that for a bit. The 18-55 kit lens also isn't that great compared to some primes, especially newer ones, but it should do well enough for this.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> The red version of that doesn't look that great to me, but it'll probably look better to you in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My D5100 is great, I just hope at some point I can change it out for a D7100 and never get another body again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that Nikons aren't that great at video, nor are most other DSLRs for that matter, but the Canon T3i/4i/5i will do at least a decent job at it if you want to try that for a bit. The 18-55 kit lens also isn't that great compared to some primes, especially newer ones, but it should do well enough for this.


Thanks for the info Chimp could you recommend a lens for me then?? I like the way that the red one was different that other ones so your camera has a little bling to it... or something like that if you can understand what i am trying to say.

Yeah I did not buy this for the Video it is a plus and just thought quality would be good enough for making small video's of my case and things i am doing.. I do have a high end Ultra HD Video camera so if i want to take some real nice video I can....


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Go ahead and make a thread in the Photography section for that; you can get better help faster over there.







Personally I use the ever-popular 35mm f/1.8 AF-S DX, but there may be better than that for what you're doing, so let the photography guys take care of you there.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> The red version of that doesn't look that great to me, but it'll probably look better to you in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My D5100 is great, I just hope at some point I can change it out for a D7100 and never get another body again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that Nikons aren't that great at video, nor are most other DSLRs for that matter, but the Canon T3i/4i/5i will do at least a decent job at it if you want to try that for a bit. The 18-55 kit lens also isn't that great compared to some primes, especially newer ones, but it should do well enough for this.


That's how I feel about my D80... only I want the D800 body... I've wanted an FX body for years (well initially I wanted one of the Hasselblad medium format conversions... ah nostalgia) but I think it will be awhile before I can convince my wife that a $5K camera body is a 'necessity'... maybe after I get that swimming pool she wants put in the back yard though...


----------



## seross69

Extreme Camera and Insane Photography.. Just hope I can do camera Justice...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm so glad I found this thread, I saw it had 50 pages at the beginning and thought 'ooo there must be some decent progress at the end' then I read you're still working in Indonesia so now I'm eagerly anticipating when you get back and start building!
May the 4th be with you!

P.S. this build is certainly excessive insanity!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, initially if you just set it to program mode or aperture mode and use a tripod... you'll likely see results 95% better right there. Past that is a lot of fun, experimentation, and of course - the provided advice in this thread and in the photography section.


----------



## dman811

About all my money stuff, that is very true, and because I *can* eat so much, and food is pretty damn expensive I normally eat crap like hot pockets or microwave stuff, which makes me a not skinny person. I didn't understand for about two months what my parents were doing to me. I figured out that when the food was gone for me, there was none left unless I paid my mom to go get more. All in all, I have been paying for everything I want for the past 1 3/4 years of my life. It isn't fun having to do that, and I wish my parents would make me stop paying the 33% on my dads truck and my moms van, as I do not drive them often at all, as doing that would save me around $1000 alone. I am very lucky I had a job that paid a substantial amount per hour (more than my dad makes /hr) and could work after school during the week and on the weekends, but as soon as my computer got taken away, I got laid off, so income stopped, and I have been dipping into my bank account to pay for everything since February. A guy actually came to my school from a company called The Wire Association International, and offered a friend and I both internships for possible part/full time positions in the IT department. He has had a guy work for him that now makes CPUs for Intel, and if I don't get a job there, he has contacts in almost every IT field you could probably imagine. Best part about TWAI is that we are allowed to choose our own pay if we get hired within reasonable margin.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm so glad I found this thread, I saw it had 50 pages at the beginning and thought 'ooo there must be some decent progress at the end' then I read you're still working in Indonesia so now I'm eagerly anticipating when you get back and start building!
> May the 4th be with you!
> 
> P.S. this build is certainly excessive insanity!


Yes it is excessive insanity.... Having a lot of fun with it. But ready to do more than talk about it...


----------



## dman811

Ya, actually seeing this thing put together would be awesome!


----------



## Thrasher1016

HAH!

You just bought the exact same light box I ordered yesterday!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> HAH!
> 
> You just bought the exact same light box I ordered yesterday!!!
> 
> Thanks - T


Ebay????


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ebay????


The Amazon!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Got mine from eBay for less than 50.. Light box, 4 lights, 4 bulbs, carry case and 4 different colored backgrounds... I should own stock in ebay as much business as i do there...


----------



## seross69

I am so ready to get home to this......







Oh yeah and to play with my wife also




























Less than 48 hours I will be on way home!!!



and turn it into The below except Matte White with 150mm Top and 2 pedestals



*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## subyman

Nice camera! I'd like to upgrade someday from the Canon Rebel XTi. It's not even mine, my brother left it at my parent's house when he left for college so I swiped it







I'll use it to learn all the fundamentals so I know what I am buying when I go looking. Seross, I recommend you go straight to using manual settings. The pics will look bad for awhile, but keep playing with it and reading a bit. Then you will be turning knobs and watching meters like a pro in no time









I finally got a replacement part for my old Velbon tripod, so I may go try to take some night pics. The most fun part of photography is constant experimentation. The best part is that each shot it free now, no film required so take as many as you can.


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes but the hug and kiss is better than any computer you could ever have.. Just wait until she looks up at you and says *daddy I love you*!!! You don't need anything then and your whole world is perfect...
> 
> Until she is 16 and looks at you and says dad screw off.... I have experienced both.. so keep everything in perspective...


Oh yeah its true she already know I'm a sucker but she is my little angel


----------



## zosothepage

Crazy awesome rig by the way i haven't had a chance to work on a big project in a good while


----------



## Bart

Scott: I think I missed something here. You're getting an extended top, AND 2 pedestals? Doesn't the top pedestal replace the regular top part of the case?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Nice camera! I'd like to upgrade someday from the Canon Rebel XTi. It's not even mine, my brother left it at my parent's house when he left for college so I swiped it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll use it to learn all the fundamentals so I know what I am buying when I go looking. Seross, I recommend you go straight to using manual settings. The pics will look bad for awhile, but keep playing with it and reading a bit. Then you will be turning knobs and watching meters like a pro in no time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a replacement part for my old Velbon tripod, so I may go try to take some night pics. The most fun part of photography is constant experimentation. The best part is that each shot it free now, no film required so take as many as you can.


I took photo classes a long long time ago so I know the basics of using a camera and I have too many other projects going now to learn camera but what you said is good advise. But what I like about the DSLR is that it already knows more than you do about taking pictures just have to put in auto and let it happen..


----------



## seross69

Like I always say it gotta be *Excessive Insanity* or its not fun!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott: I think I missed something here. You're getting an extended top, AND 2 pedestals? Doesn't the top pedestal replace the regular top part of the case?


Yes I am getting the Extended top so that I can put 3 rads in the top section of this beast . IT is 150mm high so the Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm will not interfere with my rads on each side in top section..

The two pedestals are going on the bottom and actually you can put them on top or bottom and put as many as you want so in 6 months when you decide you need more space you can just add a Pedestal.. So dont worry you will still have an excuse to spend money on a case..


----------



## Bart

Ohhh, you're putting one pedestal on top of the other one, both on the bottom? I didn't even know you could do that.


----------



## SinatraFan

That's news to me as well. I thought the SM8/SM10 pedestal was the only one that could be mounted above or below the case.


----------



## Bart

I hope we're both wrong, for Scott's sake!


----------



## socketus

Did you guys forget about Mandrix's SM8 build ? ....

HERE


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> That's news to me as well. I thought the SM8/SM10 pedestal was the only one that could be mounted above or below the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I hope we're both wrong, for Scott's sake!


Considering I made my order with Jim and had him look at my order I know I can at least put them on top of each other on the bottom.. I also don't know why you could not put them on top they are the exact size and to do this you would just move the top to fit on top of the pedestal that is on top of your case.. that is confusing but you know what I mean...

I don't understand why the SM8/SM10 would be special.. these are all made to fit the same way....


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Considering I made my order with Jim and had him look at my order I know I can at least put them on top of each other on the bottom.. I also don't know why you could not put them on top they are the exact size and to do this you would just move the top to fit on top of the pedestal that is on top of your case.. that is confusing but you know what I mean...
> 
> I don't understand why the SM8/SM10 would be special.. these are all made to fit the same way....


I figured that you could easily stack them on the bottom, but I could swear that either Jim or Kevin told me the only ped that could be mounted on top of the case was the SM8/SM10 ped.... Like Mandrix's case.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> I figured that you could easily stack them on the bottom, but I could swear that either Jim or Kevin told me the only ped that could be mounted on top of the case was the SM8/SM10 ped.... Like Mandrix's case.


well I plan on putting them on the bottom and don't know why we are talking about putting them on top but I was under the impression that you could and I had actually thought of doing this. But i have send a PM to kevin and will see for sure what he says..


----------



## socketus

Well, judging from the fact that the SM8/ST10 pedestal is the only pedestal with this text, in bold, I'd say that there are no other pedestals designed to work with a top of the case placement.

*This parts fits: Merlin SM8 and ST10 - Can be mounted above or below the case. When mounting the Pedestal above the case the case will need to be disassembled.*


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> But what I like about the DSLR is that it already knows more than you do about taking pictures just have to put in auto and let it happen..


Maybe on the newer ones, but the Canon XTi I have takes terrible auto shots


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Well, judging from the fact that the SM8/ST10 pedestal is the only pedestal with this text, in bold, I'd say that there are no other pedestals designed to work with a top of the case placement.
> 
> *This parts fits: Merlin SM8 and ST10 - Can be mounted above or below the case. When mounting the Pedestal above the case the case will need to be disassembled.*


I dont plan on going on top but have PM'ed Kevin to find out for sure because curiosity is about to kill me now!!!


----------



## Bart

Sorry if I messed up this thread with a stupid noob question Scott!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Maybe on the newer ones, but the Canon XTi I have takes terrible auto shots


My old Olympus DSLR took good pictures when it was new in Auto but now it is hard to get it to focus in auto and Just can't seem to take good pictures with it anymore. the problem might be whatever is behind the button.. So i got a new one to see if it is smarter and does a good job. But now I have the old DSLR, 2 Lens, 3 Batteries and a Flash unit that I don't need. I also have it in a aluminum padded case..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Sorry if I messed up this thread with a stupid noob question Scott!!


Heck bart it is better than talking about money or unopened boxes!!!







good intellectually stimulating conversation so that we can all learn something!!!! but because of my OCD i will be crazier until i get the answer and will email and PM case labs constantly until they answer I am very impatient and my OCD monster makes me this wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..


----------



## Bart

Socketus already provided proof for us, so you can calm down now.







The pics in Mandrixs build show the bottom-stacked pedestals, so you can rest easy.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Socketus already provided proof for us, so you can calm down now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics in Mandrixs build show the bottom-stacked pedestals, so you can rest easy.


Rest It is almost 7am here and I have to try and work wondering about this all day I hope he answers quick.. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh









but last day of work...




























Start flying tommorrow


----------



## Bart

Congrats buddy! Can't wait to get to work on this build, errr, builds.


----------



## seross69

Oh you forgot the most important thing flying and drinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Gents,

Socketus was right as you can see the below PM from Kevin.

Kevin_CL
Today at 8:16 pm
The Pedestals can be stacked but only below the case. The only cases where the Pedestals can placed above the case are the SM8 and ST10.

This is all good because I am going to stack under case anyway...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Gents,
> 
> Socketus was right as you can see the below PM from Kevin.
> 
> Kevin_CL
> Today at 8:16 pm
> The Pedestals can be stacked but only below the case. The only cases where the Pedestals can placed above the case are the SM8 and ST10.
> 
> This is all good because I am going to stack under case anyway...


Hence the name "pedestal" as opposed to "expansion" or something.









Technically speaking I believe you could mod one to work even on the other cases by making tabs for the snap-rods to push into the tops... but it wouldn't be very clean looking - not to mention it wouldn't be very sturdy because there isn't much metal on the edges of the tops. On the bottoms since it bolts to the same holes for the casters it's a no brainer to stack as many as you want.


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh you forgot the most important thing flying and drinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dont spill any!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> dont spill any!!


No worries that is not going to happen!!!







less than 24 hours now!!!







fly to singapore spend 12 hours in airport.. Have day room then fly for 24 hours to Atlanta GA.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

damn that is a loooonngggg journey! I thought my flight from UK to South Africa was long - 9 hours to Dubai, sit there for about 3 hours, then from Dubai 10.5 hours to Cape Town, SA!


----------



## seross69

Time travel is real.... But i get to go back in time... I leave Singapore at 6am and get to atlanta at 1500 and this is after flying for 24 hours...


----------



## ltulod

This is more approriate on tweeter me think. Just follow each other it is so much easier.


----------



## seross69

Can someone recommend a PMW fan controller Simple 1 to 3 channel??


----------



## kingchris

stuck at singapore is the drag in this part of the work, last time went back to uk, out of 6 week trip sent 4 days in airports. at least you can get your head down for some zz's in the airport.. and drink..lol..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> stuck at singapore is the drag in this part of the work, last time went back to uk, out of 6 week trip sent 4 days in airports. at least you can get your head down for some zz's in the airport.. and drink..lol..


and in the airport but company gets me day room so I can sleep in between the drinking!!!


----------



## seross69

Is everyone but me still asleep????


----------



## kingchris

im going to bed now, sorry, enjoy singapore .. and drinks, will be able to till when your getting closer to home, your words will start to slurrrrrr.. lol...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm awake! It's 2pm in the UK and I'm sat at work in the office lol


----------



## seross69

office is no fun


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Well it's only a log cabin in a garden converted into an office







right now sat outside in the sun having a cigarette break! Haha!


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> and in the airport but company gets me day room so I can sleep in between the drinking!!!


Scott, I think you need an assistant for all the work you do. I volunteer myself to be your assistant and traveling companion


----------



## seross69

well how about a Excessive amount of Fans????



First of all I have 12 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's I am anxious to see if they perform as well as I have been told.



How about a Bgears 140 to 120 fan adapter. I have read that 140mm rads work better with these and 120mm fans I will find out for sure and let you know what I find out..











I have 18 of them so that I can do push-pull on my watercool Mora3 9*140 with 120mm fans!!!



8 Fans that have black frames with white blades. suppose to be good fans and I like the idea of black fans with white blades in my white case?? we will see how it looks and also how these fans perform...



The Silenx Fans again that have black frames with white blades



And another picture of a Gentle Typoon AP-15

I am going to have a total of 65 fans in this case if I do push/pull on all the radiators and the fans for the raid cards...









Now if that is not *Excessive Insanity* I don't know what is????


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Well it's only a log cabin in a garden converted into an office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now sat outside in the sun having a cigarette break! Haha!


I am fixing to go get one of those myself!!!!! Another 18 hour day trying to get all my paperwork caught up so I can go home tomorrow..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Scott, I think you need an assistant for all the work you do. I volunteer myself to be your assistant and traveling companion


Travel Companion would be good but I don't think you would want to be my assistant as my job would kill a lesser man and I am not a easy person to get along with at work or to work for. I expect everyone to work as hard as i do and to do as good a job. but I have come to realize that I am surrounded by idiots!!!!


----------



## seross69

Well how about a Excessive amount of Fans????


----------



## Magical Eskimo

that literally is an excessive amount of fans hahaa, my friends and colleagues think it's weird I have 6 fans in my PC, let alone 18!


----------



## Thrasher1016

seross69...

I hate you.









Now you made me start looking again on Ebay for everything I can't one-source at other shops, and I'm stuck on there now!

Wanted a thin 140mm fan, and needed silencers, couldn't get them all at FCPU or PPC, so Ebay... so sad...









Thanks -T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> seross69...
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you made me start looking again on Ebay for everything I can't one-source at other shops, and I'm stuck on there now!
> 
> Wanted a thin 140mm fan, and needed silencers, couldn't get them all at FCPU or PPC, so Ebay... so sad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks -T


But you can save a lot of money at ebay but you gotta not be in a hurry and spend a lot of time looking. But can get good deals.... I know I have got some but it took several months to get them all. but i eventually find what I was looking for at a price I was willing to pay.... I never pay more 50% of retail for things...


----------



## seross69

double post


----------



## Radmanhs

i have an ap 45 for my rad, and it is amazing, runs a tad hotter than the stock fan with my zalman lq320, but holy jebus it is quieter


----------



## $ilent

how do you get sponsored to do this build?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> how do you get sponsored to do this build?


Just Lucky I guess, I sent everyone a email asking if it was ok to link to their products on my build and I was told by everyone yes and got a offer to be sponsored...


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> how do you get sponsored to do this build?


seriously, i have been trying to get sponsors on youtube for tech, but its pretty hard when you only have 34 subs and over 80 vids...


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Fans that have black frames with white blades. suppose to be good fans and I like the idea of black fans with white blades in my white case?? we will see how it looks and also how these fans perform...


Pardon the candor, but those fans don't really reflect the name of the build.







SilenXes are generally terrible fans, I'd be honestly shocked if that ever changed. The GTs, too, aren't what I'd call insanity.


----------



## trivium nate

are their any pics of this together?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Pardon the candor, but those fans don't really reflect the name of the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilenXes are generally terrible fans, I'd be honestly shocked if that ever changed. The GTs, too, aren't what I'd call insanity.


Well if the SilenXes are bad I will not be using them.. I think what is insanity is when I do push/pull on all the rad's then I will have over 65 fans in the case!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well if the SilenXes are bad I will not be using them.. I think what is insanity is when I do push/pull on all the rad's then I will have over 65 fans in the case!!


Yes, I know where you're coming from...

So far in my TX10-D plan, for only 2 systems, I'm looking at 58 fans (not including the 2 in the PSU's)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just Lucky I guess, I sent everyone a email asking if it was ok to link to their products on my build and I was told by everyone yes and got a offer to be sponsored...


so all you did was ask and one company just said we will pay for it all too? ive emailed loads companies before tech wise and didn't get a single reply.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> so all you did was ask and one company just said we will pay for it all too? ive emailed loads companies before tech wise and didn't get a single reply.


No I did not ask for anything.... Except to make sure I could use their name and link to their products without causing trouble. Who said that they were paying for it all. If you would have read the log you would see what was sponsored..


----------



## Thrasher1016

I have heard good and bad things about the SilentX fans as well, but I'm such a wacko that those are just to plain for me...

So me, being the ****** I am, bought bright yellow fans to paint black and white. Real bright!









I DID replace the 120's though, with Bitfenix and Xigmatech both, so I can test to see which will be the final choice!










WE'RE ALMOST HOME, MAN!!!


























































Thanks - T


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No I did not ask for anything.... Except to make sure I could use their name and link to their products without causing trouble. Who said that they were paying for it all. If you would have read the log you would see what was sponsored..


Yeah, I'd say they weed out the beggers pretty quickly









65 fans... Be swimming in fans.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Although I would agree with the SilenX fans comment (I've tried them at different times and although they are fairly quiet fans, they are not durable in any sense of the word). The one thing I've found them good for are small form factor fans (40mm) for micro builds that need direct air to chipset/cpu. In my experience you can easily add 15db to whatever they indicate on the packaging, and subtract about 10K hours on the MTBF numbers.

As far as the GT's... I disagree completely, but that's just my opinion. I've purchased some (extremely expensive) NoiseBlocker fans, the latest was a 140mm fan for my main HTPC... and it's absolutely horrible. Pretty, but horrible... and at $28/ea that's ridiculous! Of all the fans I've tried over the years, the GT's are without a doubt the best overall I've found. They aren't 'pretty' but they take to painting pretty well, but the noise:flow ratio of them is almost perfect (perfect being _completely silent_ while moving 60+CFM - and if someone has found one of those I'll take 30).


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Although I would agree with the SilenX fans comment (I've tried them at different times and although they are fairly quiet fans, they are not durable in any sense of the word). The one thing I've found them good for are small form factor fans (40mm) for micro builds that need direct air to chipset/cpu. In my experience you can easily add 15db to whatever they indicate on the packaging, and subtract about 10K hours on the MTBF numbers.
> 
> As far as the GT's... I disagree completely, but that's just my opinion. I've purchased some (extremely expensive) NoiseBlocker fans, the latest was a 140mm fan for my main HTPC... and it's absolutely horrible. Pretty, but horrible... and at $28/ea that's ridiculous! Of all the fans I've tried over the years, the GT's are without a doubt the best overall I've found. They aren't 'pretty' but they take to painting pretty well, but the noise:flow ratio of them is almost perfect (perfect being _completely silent_ while moving 60+CFM - and if someone has found one of those I'll take 30).


Yeah no joke right?








I'm a big "fan" (oh God) of the Akasa line, but not having any kind of testing equipment, I'll just have to give numbers based on cooling results and hope some of the community can interpret them!
I have the two sets of fans coming for the 240 for the flex bay, so that will actually be a testing ground of sorts...

@seross69 - P.S. WE'RE ALMOST HOME, MAN!!!









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Yeah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yeah no joke right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big "fan" (oh God) of the Akasa line, but not having any kind of testing equipment, I'll just have to give numbers based on cooling results and hope some of the community can interpret them!
> I have the two sets of fans coming for the 240 for the flex bay, so that will actually be a testing ground of sorts...
> 
> @seross69 - P.S. WE'RE ALMOST HOME, MAN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Yeah T I am in Singapore now sitting in hotel bar having a rum and coke trying to decide between a 3930 or a 3970


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah
> Yeah T I am in Singapore now sitting in hotel bar having a rum and coke trying to decide between a 3930 or a 3970


I leave @ 12:30 EST today!
Work is crawling so far... I'm staying for a half-day today!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Yeah that is what I did but I don't get paid for today.. So I was their in body.. Soon I will be smarter I will be plugging in a woman. My woman!!!!!


----------



## derickwm

If this was truly Excessive Insanity you'd be using Feser Triebwerk V2 TK-123 120mm x 55mm High Speed Fan - 2800 RPM


----------



## seross69

In Tokyo sitting in the business lounge finally looking at internet and getting caught up but most important i have a nice single malt wiskey in my hands.....I will be home just one more flight and 15 hour's I will be their


----------



## seross69

Well a Picture of what I came home to!!



This was taken in a dark room with my new camera.. I am very please by how good of pictures it takes!!!

I wonder why wife was complaining about boxes but now I see.. this is not all either I had most sent to office. and have another pile here
















Finally Home or brain and eyes tell me I home but body still dose not know where it is.. Stayed up to midnight last night and wide awake at 4 am..


----------



## wthenshaw

Hope your body recovers so you can crack on with this build


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hope your body recovers so you can crack on with this build


It will just takes a couple of days to recover...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It will just takes a couple of days to recover...


We've been waiting a month


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If this was truly Excessive Insanity you'd be using Feser Triebwerk V2 TK-123 120mm x 55mm High Speed Fan - 2800 RPM


*ahem*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> *ahem*


Thats scary!! Loud but i know they move some air..


----------



## derickwm

I hooked up 4 to my XT45 and once dialed down they are actually pretty quiet and they definitely move a ton of air. I just don't have enough room in my STH10 for the amount of Fan Controllers required to use a lot of them, and actual physical space to utilize them.


----------



## seross69

Yes I Think it would be hard to find the room for fans that are 55mm thick but if you wanted extreme cooling with excessive noise these would be good for that.. I am thinking of getting 4 of the below to try. do you know anything about them..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_403&products_id=30175 ??


----------



## seross69

Well Guys I have been up since 3am after going to be at 1130. on the joys of trael and jet lag but I finally feel normal and ready to get started on my build. All I did yesterday is go by the off space and look at the box my TX-10 came in.. It is huge. but something happened while I was their my OCD kicked in and I have to get it clean and organized before I can really make a start having things all over the place in boxes is going to drive me crazy so I went to walmart and got some plastic drawer units and some plastic shelving unit's. but will have good up date with some pictures tonight!!


----------



## kingchris

Let build begin!


----------



## seross69

It will begin some today. at the very least case unpacking!!!!


----------



## subyman

You should videotape unpacking all the packages, I bet it would be over 2 hours long lol


----------



## seross69

Yes it would be because of the fact I would have to compare everything to my spreadsheet so that I can make sure I have everything.

And lets be honest who would really want to watch me unpack boxes for over 2 hours. Not like i am a beautiful naked woman...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes it would be because of the fact I would have to compare everything to my spreadsheet so that I can make sure I have everything.
> 
> And lets be honest who would really want to watch me unpack boxes for over 2 hours. Not like i am a beautiful naked woman...


Yes, please wear pants every time you take pictures of shiny things... there are people that forget that - and once seen, many things in this world cannot be unseen no matter how hard you try.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I Think it would be hard to find the room for fans that are 55mm thick but if you wanted extreme cooling with excessive noise these would be good for that.. I am thinking of getting 4 of the below to try. do you know anything about them..
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_403&products_id=30175 ??


I don't know anything about those.

I do own some of these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_403&products_id=3142 and they work quite nicely.

If you ever get tempted by the 55mm thick fans, PM me. I have a ton and will sell 'em to you cheap. :ninja:


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> And lets be honest who would really want to watch me unpack boxes for over 2 hours. Not like i am a beautiful naked woman...


You could have your wife do the unpacking for you ?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> You could have your wife do the unpacking for you ?


This?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes it would be because of the fact I would have to compare everything to my spreadsheet so that I can make sure I have everything.
> 
> And lets be honest who would really want to watch me unpack boxes for over 2 hours. *Not like i am a beautiful naked woman...*


Wait your not, time to unsub this thread and never return lol.

Glad you finally made it back to sanity, for the most part anyway. But now you have a lot of work to do and you need a motivator like me. I have just what you need to get started


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> You could have your wife do the unpacking for you ?


No I cant Have Her do She dose not know How much I have bought or spent.. Some things a man just needs to keep to his self..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Wait your not, time to unsub this thread and never return lol.
> 
> Glad you finally made it back to sanity, for the most part anyway. But now you have a lot of work to do and you need a motivator like me. I have just what you need to get started


Well Next will be s quick update!!!!


----------



## seross69

All Right new Pictures and I am home...



A pile of Items to be opened on top of my case labs case. The box is huge as you can see.



Another Pile of Boxes to be opened..



Another Look at How big the boxes are for the TX-10



A Picture of the room and how messy it is!!!

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## pozativenrgy

" Oh the Insanity!"


----------



## PCModderMike

Went on vacation for a few days, come back to 111 unread posts and pictures of some boxes.









Just giving you a hard time, welcome back.


----------



## Bart

Start tearing open those Xmas gifts Scott!!


----------



## subyman

Oh man, I want to come over and help unpack!







I love opening boxes. Someday I will order that much stuff and unpack it all at once. It will be glorious


----------



## Thrasher1016

ERH-MA-GH-ERD.

It's so much more _stupid_ when you see a scale shot like that.








Like... All we've been seeing are these quaint pictures of scaled-in shots, and some bozes, in small groups, and some pacakaging... But nothing showing the gross lot of it!

It puts the INSANITY into perspective...









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Some more Pictures from when I went to my work shop and Unpacked and organized.



Well have not opened all the boxes and packages yet but I did clean and organize Some



I feel a lot better as I can not stand a Mess work or office space.



IS it too Much



Got some drawes units to put fittings and electrical items I like being organized



Some how I have filled all these drawers with things.. I don't know how and I forgot I had ordered most of these items.. I think i am going to end up with a lot more fittings than I will ever use....

Got everything unpacked and took a lot of pictures of the interesting items and now starting to put the case together all I can say is OHHHHHHHH MY GOD


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> " Oh the Insanity!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Went on vacation for a few days, come back to 111 unread posts and pictures of some boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just giving you a hard time, welcome back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Start tearing open those Xmas gifts Scott!!


They are all open and I am putting case together now.......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Oh man, I want to come over and help unpack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love opening boxes. Someday I will order that much stuff and unpack it all at once. It will be glorious


It was fun.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> ERH-MA-GH-ERD.
> 
> It's so much more _stupid_ when you see a scale shot like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like... All we've been seeing are these quaint pictures of scaled-in shots, and some bozes, in small groups, and some pacakaging... But nothing showing the gross lot of it!
> 
> It puts the INSANITY into perspective...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


I try but I look and wonder if I drink to much or what the hell am I going to do with all this stuff....


----------



## Thrasher1016

*SNIP*
Quote:


> Got everything unpacked and took a lot of pictures of the interesting items and now starting to put the case together all I can say is OHHHHHHHH MY GOD


Yeah, it's strange... there's that same level of wonder when I look at my tiny S3!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Did you have good time over the weekend with family T ????


----------



## seross69

Well Back to work!!!!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I try but I look and wonder if I drink to much or what the hell am I going to do with all this stuff....


You're going to sell some stuff to Bart...at a hefty discount.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You're going to sell some stuff to Bart...at a hefty discount.


With the cost of shipping it to Canada it would have to be at a big discount...


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> With the cost of shipping it to Canada it would have to be at a big discount...


Yes indeed, so make it free.







I'm kidding though, I have enough toys, and more on the way. My Case Labs box lands tomorrow, so I'll be ordering the rads tomorrow as well. THEN I can finally get moving.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Yes indeed, so make it free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding though, I have enough toys, and more on the way. My Case Labs box lands tomorrow, so I'll be ordering the rads tomorrow as well. THEN I can finally get moving.


All I have to say so far about the case is OH MY God.. I was in shock with the number of pieces and everything.. Getting it together now though...


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I was very fortunate to get scholarships in undergrad and a fellowship in grad school. I was able to graduate debt free, which is very very rare these days. Going to college changed my perspective on money. I used to blow my paycheck when in high school. I wish I hadn't. My buddy saved up over 15k working in high school and invested it. Very smart.
> 
> Save that excessive insanity for a mid life crisis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Entertaining yourself when you are young is easy and cheap, go to the school games and check out the ladies


Girls, sports, various other good times in that order until you're at least 35 and/or married with kids. I didn't give a rat's crap about building my own PC/having a kick ass PC until I was 45.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Did you have good time over the weekend with family T ????


Of course!!! Had a blast! Spent a metric schwanstukker's load of money on them, and ate WAY WAY WAY too much crab, oyster, and crawfish for my own good, but hey...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> All I have to say so far about the case is OH MY God.. I was in shock with the number of pieces and everything.. Getting it together now though...


Yeah... it's kinda mind-boggling what they send with a CL case... It really is.









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Any one that can build this TX-10 at their home has a huge house or they are making a mess all over their house and taking up several rooms at a time with the case and all the parts to go in it!!!


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Any one that can build this TX-10 at their home has a huge house or they are making a mess all over their house and taking up several rooms at a time with the case and all the parts to go in it!!!



















I've been working on my S3 in my office (1200 sqft office) and its taking up an entire room there. I couldn't image a TX-10...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Of course!!! Had a blast! Spent a metric schwanstukker's load of money on them, and ate WAY WAY WAY too much crab, oyster, and crawfish for my own good, but hey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... it's kinda mind-boggling what they send with a CL case... It really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Glad you had a good time it was also good for me to come home... My girls were so excited to see always nice!!


----------



## seross69

Well Guys I went to bed last night at 11pm and woke up wide awake at 3am and have been up since then... I ran out of gas at about 3:30 this afternoon. I got the case about 25% to 50% put together and just ran out of energy, All I can say till I show the pictures and give a commentary is the case is amazing it is packed so good. you can not imagine till you have experienced this!!!! When I wake up in the morning I will post the pictures and tell more hopefully it will not be at 3 am...


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well Guys I went to bed last night at 11pm and woke up wide awake at 3am and have been up since then... I ran out of gas at about 3:30 this afternoon. I got the case about 25% to 50% put together and just ran out of energy, All I can say till I show the pictures and give a commentary is the case is amazing it is packed so good. you can not imagine till you have experienced this!!!! When I wake up in the morning I will post the pictures and tell more hopefully it will not be at 3 am...


Wake up! Wake up!


----------



## seross69

No it's crazy don't fel like anything butn still not asleep. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Nick7269

Here let me fax you some caffeine!








Subbed


----------



## seross69

OK I am awake So here is a update from yesterday and finally pictures that is not just of unopened boxes!!!. And Cant not find my Jeans so I can get started again for a few hours.







Cant wake family looking for them and they have my wallet, keys and everything in pockets..

[

The Grand opening of the box..



Removed the top piece of styrofoam and it has to be at least 1 inch think. This is what I see and I think Oh my God at the beautiful pieces but what are they???











Well first we have a set of HDD Cages and the push buttons to turn them on..



Then we have 4 PSU supports!!



Another pile of pieces for the case. Really not sure what they all are. but looks like 2.5 HDD cages, accessory plates, fan holder and a 120mm flex-bay accessories..

I am in total shock by the number of pieces and how good everything is packed the plastic has to be at least 1/16 thick..

Even I can not even believe the level of *Excessive Insanity!!!*


----------



## seross69

And Set of Pictures from un-boxing and construction of the case (and it feels like construction not assembly)



Another different pile of accessory's for the Case











This is what it looks like after all the accessories are took off the top.



The Front of the case!!!



This is what is under all the accesories a lot of radiator holders and HDD expanders



Just a partial amount of the pieces they are really twice this!!

So beautiful white, I am so happy with it!!!

It has to be a *Case Labs* case


----------



## seross69

3rd set of pictures from unboxing and assembly!!!



The back of the case



Another pile of accessories and radiators holders...



A big picture of the pile of pieces that came out of the big box. I am starting to feel overwhelmed and I am a engineer and put things together and repair them for a living!



Hard to open the little box (well little compare to the other one!!) and see what goddies i could find..



OMG look at all of the screws,bolts HDD anti-vibration sets so much of everything..



A better picture of all the parts that was inside the small box.

This is defiantly *Excessive Insanity*

I am even amazed at the level.... And I ordered it and paid for it!!!


----------



## seross69

OK lets start assembly of this monster! But really Guys if you do not have a case labs case you can not imagine the quality and the care that was taken in packing and manufacturing of this case. All I have to say is that if you are serious about modding and computers. Then do what ever it takes to get one and you will not be disappointed..



The First step in assembly of the case.



The case partially assembled



The case up side down...



The case front right side up!!











The case with all the parts to still be assembled..







Along with parts i need to find a home for!!!! LOL



Look at the hidden pathway all the way down the case in between the motherboard trays. enough room to fit most computer cases. Can for sure hid tubing and wiring.

Well this is the Excessive update from yesterday but I have a lot of pictures from some more parts that you have not seen. Dont know how much I will get done on it today as I have to go get the custom water blocks I had made for my TEC water chiller..









Now that is going to be *Excessive Insanity* For sure!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Well that is all I got done On the case yesterday. I ran out of gas from changing time zones and being up 14 hours. So I started playing with some other parts..!!!


----------



## Tartaros

You c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well that is all I got done On the case yesterday. I ran out of gas from changing time zones and being up 14 hours. So I started playing with some other parts..!!!


. You couldn't choose a smaller case? Huh?


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> You c
> . You couldn't choose a smaller case? Huh?


Go big or go home!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> You c
> . You couldn't choose a smaller case? Huh?


No Don't like small want big, want the biggest, How can a small puny case be Excessive???


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Go big or go home!


Thats right got to have the room and space to fill it with *Insanity!!!*


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thats right got to have the room and space to fill it with *Insanity!!!*


I may not have 4 systems like you will dude, but my TX10-D build will also be a bit off the hook! My friends are already calling me insane. I think I'm on the right path.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> I may not have 4 systems like you will dude, but my TX10-D build will also be a bit off the hook! My friends are already calling me insane. I think I'm on the right path.


How did you feel assembling the case







Oh it is a task to do this!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How did you feel assembling the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it is a task to do this!!


Still in the planning stage (and getting the funds together!) I'll be starting on the ordering soon.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Ahh, the bonus of getting an S3; PRE-ASSEMBLED!!!









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Ahh, the bonus of getting an S3; PRE-ASSEMBLED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


I can not imagine how they would ship this case assembled.. I guess they would have to rent truck to do this.


----------



## subyman

"Some assembly may be required"

If IKEA made cases... haha. It looks awesome. I didn't realize you were doing white. I love the matte white.


----------



## Bart

Scott are you done yet?!?!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> "Some assembly may be required"
> 
> If IKEA made cases... haha. It looks awesome. I didn't realize you were doing white. I love the matte white.


Thanks I love the color of the case and it dose remind me of Ikea with trying to put it together..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott are you done yet?!?!


No Bart I am not done and starting to wonder if I will ever be I had to go this morning and pick up a surprise for this build you will the pictures on next post. But I have not got much done because after that wife wanted to go eat lunch and then she wanted sex so I am getting a couple of hours this afternoon. and don't feel so good, I cant find anything, (got to get better organized), it took 1.5 hours to make a fan extension!!















Just starting to get frustrated want to make progress to show everyone and starting to put so much pressure on my self it is not fun any more. I just have to realize I am going to do everything correct and at a good pace. if I want to I can put parts on eBay and get new if it takes to long.. no I know it will not take that long just frustrated. hard to balance a obsession with family...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> "Some assembly may be required"
> 
> *If IKEA made cases...* haha. It looks awesome. I didn't realize you were doing white. I love the matte white.


The instructions would be half as understandable and none of the pieces would fit together properly?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No Bart I am not done and starting to wonder if I will ever be I had to go this morning and pick up a surprise for this build you will the pictures on next post. But I have not got much done because after that wife wanted to go eat lunch and then she wanted sex so I am getting a couple of hours this afternoon. and don't feel so good, I cant find anything, (got to get better organized), it took 1.5 hours to make a fan extension!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just starting to get frustrated want to make progress to show everyone and starting to put so much pressure on my self it is not fun any more. I just have to realize I am going to do everything correct and at a good pace. if I want to I can put parts on eBay and get new if it takes to long.. no I know it will not take that long just frustrated. hard to balance a obsession with family...


Don't let it get you down man. You don't owe anybody on OCN anything, so take your sweet time! Plus you just came back from a long flight, soaked with alcohol, so you need a "relaxation day". Get away from it, take a breather, and don't put so much pressure on yourself. This has to be fun, otherwise it's just WORK, and work is never fun. Take your time, the build will come together. Next time, get Case Labs to build it for you.


----------



## seross69

OK Some real *Excessive Insanity*... I was shocked by the size and I designed them. Sort of like case I thought i knew what i was getting into but now I wonder!! LOL I am having fun that is all that counts. Mistakes are going to happen and plans will be change to suit everything better..



First of all a series water block for the cold side of the TEC Chiller I am going to make.



A Parallel Water Block for the Hot side of the TEC's..



As you can see they are 22 1/4" long and 4" wide for the surface if you measure where you screw them together it is 4 3/4" wide... Forgot to add the 4 blocks and the tops weight about 100 pounds. hope case will hold them??? any ideas?? because if not this is going to be a very expensive mistake!!!!!

I have 2 of each block!!!

Tell me is this *Excessive Insanity????*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Don't let it get you down man. You don't owe anybody on OCN anything, so take your sweet time! Plus you just came back from a long flight, soaked with alcohol, so you need a "relaxation day". Get away from it, take a breather, and don't put so much pressure on yourself. This has to be fun, otherwise it's just WORK, and work is never fun. Take your time, the build will come together. Next time, get Case Labs to build it for you.


I am going to relax and do it at my pace it is all fun.. I don't know how they would ship this case put together. I guess have to charter a 747 or something!!! LOL


----------



## seross69

OK Some real Excessive Insanity......... Big water Blocks!!!!!

Also I think it is better not to order everything and have it waiting on you. makes you want to get it down now and I want to play I have 12 different types of fans and 18 different rads that i want to test and see what works best. on both fans and rads!! then i will be having a fire sale on E bay!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Then i will be having a fire sale on *OCN*!!!


FTFY









Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Would love to do this but dont have enough REP's yet!!!! Need 35...


----------



## Bart

Good, that means I can beg you for dibs on your excess gear.


----------



## seross69

Yes we can make a deal once I get a chance to test them and see results. I am going to want at least 75% of the cost..


----------



## subyman

TEC? This really is *Excessive Instanity*!!!!!


----------



## Bart

InSTANity? If seross69s name was Stan, that would be really funny.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> InSTANity? If seross69s name was Stan, that would be really funny.


Haha, dunno. Excessive Typos


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> TEC? This really is *Excessive Instanity*!!!!!


Have you ever used TEC's subyman?? Everytime I see your name I think of your wife dress in a dominatrix outfit!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> InSTANity? If seross69s name was Stan, that would be really funny.


That would be funny and a good one bart!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Would love to do this but dont have enough REP's yet!!!! Need 35...


I'm sure you can get that in NO time! Just go browsing through the unread posts and post knowledgeable stuff, or start showing some progress here and you'll get a lot of +rep!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

The progress is going to be hard and fun as i am trying to do 3 or 4 things at the same time!!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm sure you can get that in NO time! Just go browsing through the unread posts and post knowledgeable stuff, or start showing some progress here and you'll get a lot of +rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


dont have enough time with try to keep up with my thread and the ones of my friends!!!


----------



## seross69

Gents or ladies and children enjoy the insanity as I AM GOING TO BED NOW TRYING TO CATCH COLD AND FEEL LIKE *****


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Gents or ladies and children enjoy the insanity as I AM GOING TO BED NOW TRYING TO CATCH COLD AND FEEL LIKE *****


*off-topic*- the weather hasn't made anyone feel good in GA the past few days.

*on-topic* - Take your time and finish the build. You can offload the unused items to members (like me







). Get some rest too. You have earned it.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> *off-topic*- the weather hasn't made anyone feel good in GA the past few days.
> 
> *on-topic* - Take your time and finish the build. You can offload the unused items to members (like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Get some rest too. You have earned it.


Yeah, we're getting the top side of that here in WV... Brutal to wake up to pouring rain, when you are a native Floridian, know how to truly *drive* in it, and realize that there's going to be a 20% decrease in average speed because no one where you live now understands water. Only positive? I do love a good rain...

















Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yeah, we're getting the top side of that here in WV... Brutal to wake up to pouring rain, when you are a native Floridian, know how to truly *drive* in it, and realize that there's going to be a 20% decrease in average speed because no one where you live now understands water. Only positive? I do love a good rain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


T a good rain is nice when you don't sleep alone!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> *off-topic*- the weather hasn't made anyone feel good in GA the past few days.
> 
> *on-topic* - Take your time and finish the build. You can offload the unused items to members (like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Get some rest too. You have earned it.


Nice another fellow Georgian..


----------



## seross69

Don't know How much I will get done or do on this but I will have some updates later in the day as I received a package from across the pond.... Actually 6 of them I think it was. I don't remember but was at least 4 but I think 6 .


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Have you ever used TEC's subyman?? Everytime I see your name I think of your wife dress in a dominatrix outfit!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be funny and a good one bart!!


I've always thought it was hilarious that usernames that people end up sticking with were probably chosen when they first started using the internet. In my case, I was around 12-13 when I first started browsing and I bet you can guess what kind of cars I used to like... Now that I'm in my late 20's and drive totally different kind of cars, the name doesn't fit at all but its still there. I feel bad for the dudes that went with something really dumb when they were young like "smokedog420."









Never used TECs in a watercooling build, but I've had plenty of experience with them in other areas.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If I could get rid of all of these damned X's, you better believe I would...


----------



## seross69

You are right I have used the same name for over 20 years my initials and last name and favourite number...


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yeah, I have multiple variations on my "Thrasher", but that started when I was a kid too! It's funny how that works out...









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

A quick update was expecting a package believe it or not from PPC today but Fedex decided not to leave it at the office when no one was home.
But I did get these packages from across the pond..



I love his drawings



Some colored Sleeving for wires and SATA cable



Even more!!



Another Package and Another drawing



Some Cable clips (actually 20 of each kind) and a pile of pins.



I guess he draws on all packages.



A assortment of screws and brain washers. of course a Excessive amount.



Another drawing no wonder he is only open for a hour or 2 a day.



Some samples of sleeving and the heat shrink I ordered.



His hand has to get tired from all the drawings.



White and black rivets and some more screws. So nice quality on these. He is right better quality than any other I have bought or seen!!



My portrait from Niles



Another pile of pins and a set of crimper's from him.

I have a lot of pins and not sure what they are for but I hope I will figure it out. have 3 and 4 pin fan connectors both male and female but no moles, ATX or PCIE connectors yet. Believe it or not something I forgot to order.

OF Course it is *Excessive Insanity* But it is mine!!!!


----------



## subyman

And you've never sleeved before? Oh boy, are you in for a nightmare









What is your color scheme, rainbow?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> And you've never sleeved before? Oh boy, are you in for a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your color scheme, rainbow?


I think that's the daughter's "Rainbow Skittles Throwup" that he was describing a week or so ago? Maybe?









Honestly if I weren't so OCD, I could do that. That's gonna look bangin'!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> And you've never sleeved before? Oh boy, are you in for a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your color scheme, rainbow?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I think that's the daughter's "Rainbow Skittles Throwup" that he was describing a week or so ago? Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly if I weren't so OCD, I could do that. That's gonna look bangin'!!!
> 
> Thanks - T


Haha Skittles throwup. What about Flintstone's Fruity Pebbles cereal that's been in sitting in milk for a day?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> And you've never sleeved before? Oh boy, are you in for a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your color scheme, rainbow?


Well I promised my 4 year old daughter I would use her favourite colors (this won me points with wife) so I am going to use white some but most of all orange, pink, purple and green!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I think that's the daughter's "Rainbow Skittles Throwup" that he was describing a week or so ago? Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly if I weren't so OCD, I could do that. That's gonna look bangin'!!!
> 
> Thanks - T


Can't say I like it but I think I will win a lot of brownie points for this (maybe some extra s** ) but honestly I think it is going to look good.. everything white but black fittings and these colors.

Thanks for remembering about daughter..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Haha Skittles throwup. What about Flintstone's Fruity Pebbles cereal that's been in sitting in milk for a day?


*Hey guys it is going to look good...*


----------



## subyman

I'm just cutting up with you







Can't wait to see what you do with the colors.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I'm just cutting up with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do with the colors.


actually I am really nervous about how it will look but i promised and hoping for more S** from this. I hope it looks different and assume if i ever get the to this LOL wait to you see my s=case and mistakes tomorrow. and I am made at case labs..


----------



## seross69

Now you want to see excessive insanity.. Look at this Case...



I know this is Excessive.



So I had to show it 2 times.

Bart will it fit on your desk!!!!

I also have funny story to tell you ad show you tomorrow I had a blond moment for sure.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now you want to see excessive insanity.. Look at this Case...
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is Excessive.
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to show it 2 times.
> 
> Bart will it fit on your desk!!!!
> 
> I also have funny story to tell you ad show you tomorrow I had a blond moment for sure.


Good lawd! Does that thing come with its own IT department?!?

Nice case. I probably can fit my Mountain Mod case in there...twice.

Your case is coming together nicely


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Haha Skittles throwup. What about Flintstone's Fruity Pebbles cereal that's been in sitting in milk for a day?


It gets soggy after 5 seconds. My poor childhood...


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now you want to see excessive insanity.. Look at this Case...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is Excessive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to show it 2 times.
> 
> Bart will it fit on your desk!!!!
> 
> I also have funny story to tell you ad show you tomorrow I had a blond moment for sure.


Wow, that really puts the case in perspective, unless you are a dwarf then its about right









I didn't realize the case was that big.


----------



## Dingleberrydad

That thing is truly insane. I think you should replace all the doors/panels on a side with some sort of french door setup

Remember to check it every now and then for loose change, missing children, etc.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dingleberrydad*
> 
> That thing is truly insane. I think you should replace all the doors/panels on a side with some sort of french door setup
> 
> *Remember to check it every now and then for loose change, missing children, etc.*


HAHA


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Bart will it fit on your desk!!!!


Umm, no.







That thing is HUGE!! If you ever decide to get into the human slave trade, you have something big enough to smuggle children in! Not to mention small adults!! That thing is Godzilla!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now you want to see excessive insanity.. Look at this Case...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is Excessive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to show it 2 times.
> 
> Bart will it fit on your desk!!!!
> 
> I also have funny story to tell you ad show you tomorrow I had a blond moment for sure.


Whoa! What a case!


----------



## Wibble360

Awesome thread, has been keeping me entertained and making me smile each time I read it and you've not even finished putting the case together!

Question: how will you get it to / in your house??!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wibble360*
> 
> Awesome thread, has been keeping me entertained and making me smile each time I read it and you've not even finished putting the case together!
> 
> Question: how will you get it to / in your house??!


First empty the water lol. My semi-loaded TX10-D with one pedestal nearly broke the two strong guys trying to carry it upstairs. I'm planning to add 5 more rads to it since then too


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dingleberrydad*
> 
> That thing is truly insane. I think you should replace all the doors/panels on a side with some sort of french door setup
> 
> I think that would be nice with imported stained-glass panels with French accents and Italian handles..
> 
> Remember to check it every now and then for loose change, missing children, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShineGraphics*
> 
> HAHA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Umm, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is HUGE!! If you ever decide to get into the human slave trade, you have something big enough to smuggle children in! Not to mention small adults!! That thing is Godzilla!!


Not a bad itdea Bart, *Actually I thoight about leaving one of the sides empty and telling my 4 year old it is a jail for bad little girls*...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Whoa! What a case!


I think that was a understatement...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wibble360*
> 
> Awesome thread, has been keeping me entertained and making me smile each time I read it and you've not even finished putting the case together!
> 
> Question: how will you get it to / in your house??!


I am planning on renting a u-haul to move it to there!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> First empty the water lol. My semi-loaded TX10-D with one pedestal nearly broke the two strong guys trying to carry it upstairs. I'm planning to add 5 more rads to it since then too


Yes I know what you mean Stren. But empty it is amazing the case weighs nothing the way it is now...


----------



## Bart

That blew me away too, the weight of Case Labs stuff. Or more accurately, the LACK of weight!


----------



## seross69

I had a real Blond moment yesterday and as usual I felt like a idiot.. I panic about getting case together and looks like i am going to have to take most of it back apart.



As you can see one of my pedestals dose not have a bottom and I can not find it!!!



And look at the top of the case it dose not have the stand off's to put the clips so that the top will stay on????











See no stand-offs. ***



And see the other pedestal has a bottom just not the first one I showed you..



Just happened to look at my 140*9 Super-mount and what do I see??? Stand Off's







Felt really stupid and now wondering how much dissemble i am going to have to do?? To get it right.

Also did you know the TX-10 pedestals do not come with bottoms????







So what ever you put in them other than rads will fall out!!!!









I have emailed Jim and Kevin to find out what i need to buy or maybe they send to me so I can have bottoms and separate chambers...

The Bad thing is I cant blame this on drinking.

But one thing for sure this was a different form of *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Well gets had a late night last night met up with another computer nerd that sold me the M8 and we had a few drinks ok maybe a little more than a few........ what OK OK the truth I don't know how much I had to drink don't remember coming home ...

But the below is what i am using the M8 for right now!!!!





I really dont know what I am going to do with it other than use it for storage right now!!! it has modders tape and decoupling for rads in it.. But for 250 dollars I could not resist!!
















Another form of

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Well I feel bad after last night so it is 130 here and i am going to take nap for a few hours and then go work on my baby some more!!! Feel bad as I have also got behind on everyone's log so you will see 1 and 2 day old comments when I get a chance to catch up!!


----------



## Bart

$250?!!?!??? YOU LUCKY BASTARD!!!! I paid $750CDN for mine, and I don't have an extended top OR a pedestal!!! If you ever want to sell that pedestal Scott, name a price and I'll GLADLY take it off your hands!!! That would solve a LOT of my problems, but I didn't want to spend the extra cash. If you want some extra coin, name your price.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well gets had a late night last night met up with another computer nerd that sold me the M8 and we had a few drinks ok maybe a little more than a few........ what OK OK the truth I don't know how much I had to drink don't remember coming home ...
> 
> But the below is what i am using the M8 for right now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont know what I am going to do with it other than use it for storage right now!!! it has modders tape and decoupling for rads in it.. But for 250 dollars I could not resist!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another form of
> 
> *Excessive Insanity*


Any thoughts of selling your aluminum storage container after your build? Let me know


----------



## subyman

Hmmm $250, did he/she say why they were getting rid of it so cheaply? Nice score. Now you only need to spend $5000 to fill it up with stuff


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> $250?!!?!??? YOU LUCKY BASTARD!!!! I paid $750CDN for mine, and I don't have an extended top OR a pedestal!!! If you ever want to sell that pedestal Scott, name a price and I'll GLADLY take it off your hands!!! That would solve a LOT of my problems, but I didn't want to spend the extra cash. If you want some extra coin, name your price.


Let me think about that Bart I could use some money for toys but I am not sure if I want to sell the pedestal as when I do build it and I am planning on using old pieces at home to build it. but I could sell it to you and then buy new one later I don't know let me check on shipping.. You are not in hurry are you??


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Hmmm $250, did he/she say why they were getting rid of it so cheaply? Nice score. Now you only need to spend $5000 to fill it up with stuff


Actually they did say was getting out of the hobby and was a traitor had bought a iMac. Actually I talked him down from 500 by telling him I would take him out for dinner and drinks and he would not have to ship it. Had a nice time talking to him and drank way too much..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> Any thoughts of selling your aluminum storage container after your build? Let me know


For the right price anything is for sell!!!!


----------



## seross69

*Need some help bad*.... Either I am impatient or my pump is not pumping right. See the picture!! *Some advice Please!!!*



I fill the reservoir and turn on pump and water barely comes out even though the reservoir is full. It will run like this for a few minutes and then some bubbles and will pump some and I have to add water. I don't let the lever get below halfway on reservior. I am using a alphacool D-5 at setting 5 and have the RPM signal hooked up to the fan controller and it is showing over 4000 RPM but water just trickling out of the pump.. Am i doing something wrong just not patient enough or any ideas??

Also I had a bad day over all trying to get something done. I have Phoyba barbed fittings and using alphacool 30mm extenders with the Phoyba barbed fitting on each end and I could not stop them from leaking. But I put the barbs on the bitspower fittings and no problems. I don't think I will buy another fitting from alphacool again I don't care how cheap they are. See picture



I also have another complaint and it is with EK if you use their radiators make sure you check the plugs that they have in because they do not have o-rings on them.. Scared me to death as I thought I had punctured the Rad putting it on the Rad stand.. So everyone remember this and don't make the same mistake I made. always check plugs for o-rings.



I have got a big box of goodies from PPC and FCPU and was going to have a nice easy day and use the Rad stands to make my test set up like you can see below. I will clean it all up and make it look neater. it is driving me crazy the way it looks but trying to do too much at one time. and my OCD is kicking in.. after I got the test set up done I was going to open my presents and look at everything and relax on build some. but all I had was leaks and not doing the circuit right, ran out of hose clamps, (i had read somewhere that you don't have to use clamps will I can tell you this is untrue and BS thank god there is a auto zone 3 minutes away so I went and bought some) just everything I touched turned to **** I was starting to think I was Bart... Oh well tommorrow a better day and to email Kevin with CL about the bottoms I want for my pedestals.. well see my ugly set up below...


----------



## Bart

Is your pump on a toggle switch? I'm a complete noob with no knowledge of fluid dynamics, but when I fill my bay reservoir, the same thing happens. So I just fire the pump up for a few seconds, and turn it off. The water drains down the exit hole in the bay res when the pump shuts off, so I just add more water and repeat. I *think* it's because I leave the cap off the bay res for filling, so it isn't sealed. I suspect something similar is happening here since your tube isn't sealed. I'd fill the tube, then tilt it a bit with the pump off so the water goes into the loop via the inlet. Once you get more water into the loop than air, I think it will start to move the water.

Not sure if that makes ANY sense at all, but I think your pump is fine.


----------



## subyman

Just a hunch, but try squeezing the inlet to the pump closed while it is pumping. Maybe its creating an airway in there so water isn't getting to the impeller. Try shaking it a little bit too, sometimes air gets trapped inside the impeller and it just spins. Put it on full speed. I know my pump makes a sound when undervolted too much but it doesn't actually spin.


----------



## strong island 1

Also try just using the molex to power the pump and don't use the fan controller and pwm feature. It is a pwm pump right? With mine I can just not use the pwm header and just use molex and it will run at full speed. It could be worth a try.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Is your pump on a toggle switch? I'm a complete noob with no knowledge of fluid dynamics, but when I fill my bay reservoir, the same thing happens. So I just fire the pump up for a few seconds, and turn it off. The water drains down the exit hole in the bay res when the pump shuts off, so I just add more water and repeat. I *think* it's because I leave the cap off the bay res for filling, so it isn't sealed. I suspect something similar is happening here since your tube isn't sealed. I'd fill the tube, then tilt it a bit with the pump off so the water goes into the loop via the inlet. Once you get more water into the loop than air, I think it will start to move the water.
> 
> Not sure if that makes ANY sense at all, but I think your pump is fine.


Ok thanks I think you are right and I am just impatient.. Bart I think you might be on to something since i have the cap off their is no pressure being built up to push the water. I think i need to put the cap on and then see what happens.. Thanks for the idea...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Just a hunch, but try squeezing the inlet to the pump closed while it is pumping. Maybe its creating an airway in there so water isn't getting to the impeller. Try shaking it a little bit too, sometimes air gets trapped inside the impeller and it just spins. Put it on full speed. I know my pump makes a sound when undervolted too much but it doesn't actually spin.


Ok I will try this but it is not undervolted as i just have rpm going to fan controller and power right to 12v power supply.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also try just using the molex to power the pump and don't use the fan controller and pwm feature. It is a pwm pump right? With mine I can just not use the pwm header and just use molex and it will run at full speed. It could be worth a try.


Well I am not using the fan controller to control the pump it has a separate wire for the rpm signal and this is all i have hooked to the fan controller just to do something with it and see rpm...


----------



## seross69

*Any More Ideas on what I am doing wrong or if I am doing anything wrong??* See page 69.. I like that number so much!!!









I guess tomorrow I am going to finish unpacking new things from PPC and FCPU and get the test set up working and assemble my case correctly!!!


----------



## Frostykyogre

I know with my dual D5s I have to get 99% of the air out of the pump top before it will move a reasonable amount of water, otherwise it will just spin the bubbles. Due to space constraints and my loop's setup it takes me up to an hour of fiddling around getting airlocks out while filling.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frostykyogre*
> 
> I know with my dual D5s I have to get 99% of the air out of the pump top before it will move a reasonable amount of water, otherwise it will just spin the bubbles. Due to space constraints and my loop's setup it takes me up to an hour of fiddling around getting airlocks out while filling.


Ok thanks any more ideas Guys and Gals??? see page 69 for problem...


----------



## petriedish81

Well one problem is you seem to have a ton of tubing and weird angled pieces that are probably restricting your flow. Try doing a shorter span and getting all of the air out beforehand by tilting everything around before you start up. There is no need for those fans during testing phase since you aren't generating heat. I would also flush the rad to be sure there are no obstructions and maybe pull the pump apart to make sure the impellers are clear. I'm sure you will get all of the problems sorted out!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> Well one problem is you seem to have a ton of tubing and weird angled pieces that are probably restricting your flow. Try doing a shorter span and getting all of the air out beforehand by tilting everything around before you start up. There is no need for those fans during testing phase since you aren't generating heat. I would also flush the rad to be sure there are no obstructions and maybe pull the pump apart to make sure the impellers are clear. I'm sure you will get all of the problems sorted out!


*Any more suggestions???*

thanks for your advice but this is a testing set up. and i need some of this for my temp probes to my flute temp logger.


----------



## seross69

*Still need some help and advice guys. See page 69 for problem.*

The plan for today is to get test set up working right and figure out pumps, get my case assembled correctly and open all the boxes I have received. After that I need to organize my work area so I can find items.. Well wish me luck.


----------



## kingchris

the only issue i can see is that you have a lot of air in the system, the way you have the loop set it should almost bleed its self.
if you can lift the rad higher then the res and see if the level rises, if it does no blockage, then just leave it lower then the res and jog the pump
i just thing its EXCESSIVE air..lol..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> the only issue i can see is that you have a lot of air in the system, the way you have the loop set it should almost bleed its self.
> if you can lift the rad higher then the res and see if the level rises, if it does no blockage, then just leave it lower then the res and jog the pump
> i just thing its EXCESSIVE air..lol..


Thanks for the advice.. I will try this also today!!


----------



## seross69

I am happy to say that pump is not working good and pumping at 2.2 GPM through what I have there. letting it run for a hour to check for leaks. and make sure all the air is out. The problem ended up me not being Patient enough!!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am happy to say that pump is not working good and pumping at 2.2 GPM through what I have there. letting it run for a hour to check for leaks. and make sure all the air is out. The problem ended up me not being Patient enough!!!


Not sure I dig your rap my friend... Is it working good or not?


----------



## seross69

I was told the Arctic Cool Fan were bad and loud. Well I have had one running full speed for the last 20 minutes and I can not hear it. I am not sure how much air it is moving and how well it cools radiator yet but These are good looking fans and I am impressed.


.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Not sure I dig your rap my friend... Is it working good or not?


Not sure if I understand what you mean by "not sure I dig your rap" but yes it is working good now and I am happy with what I have right now so far. I think with the set up and the turns I have because of putting the temp probes in line to take measurements with my fluke logger it is ok for 1 D-5 at 12 volts...


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *I am happy to say that pump is not working good* and pumping at 2.2 GPM through what I have there. letting it run for a hour to check for leaks. and make sure all the air is out. The problem ended up me not being Patient enough!!!


SintraFan was confused because of the bolded line. You said you were HAPPY that the pump was NOT WORKING GOOD.







Time to quit drinking buddy, LOL!


----------



## seross69

Have to clean and organize my Man Cave!!!






This mess and not having everything neat and stored exactly where I know it is is am about to make me crazy!!

I guess this is also *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> SintraFan was confused because of the bolded line. You said you were HAPPY that the pump was NOT WORKING GOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to quit drinking buddy, LOL!


Hey I am not a quitter, but I see where I made mistake with writing. That is one of the few things I do really poorly at!!! But everything else I can do better than most people except for art things, writing and taking pictures I struggle a lot with these.!!!


----------



## pozativenrgy

Your also GREAT at product placement, marketing should be your fallback if the oil thing doesn't pan out. Haha


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Your also GREAT at product placement, marketing should be your fallback if the oil thing doesn't pan out. Haha


Hey I am trying and just got to get better organized so I can enjoy what I am doing!!!


----------



## SinatraFan

No problem my friend, but Bart was right. you said it was NOT WORKING GOOD, so you're happy.

That was a bit cornfusing!


----------



## seross69

I get excited and write funny things and this is bad at work considering







my position and the people I deal with..


----------



## SinatraFan

The whole "dig your rap" thing is one of my favorite lines from the Movie AIRPLANE and I use it regularly.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> The whole "dig your rap" thing is one of my favorite lines from the Movie AIRPLANE and I use it regularly.


Ok did not know this not a big movie buff


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok did not know this not a big movie buff


Here's the whole clip from that move. One of the funniest movies ever made!









the clip starts at about 58 seconds into the vid.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Hey I am not a quitter, but I see where I made mistake with writing. That is one of the few things I do really poorly at!!! *But everything else I can do better than most people* except for art things, writing and taking pictures I struggle a lot with these.!!!


lol


----------



## Simplynicko

i'm going to be completely honest, i am subbed to this out of pure curiosity. i by no means approve of what you are doing, but i'm still interested.

one favor, save the words" excessive insanity" for the TRULY excessive and insane. if it's used too often then it loses its value. example: the words "i love you", "i'm sorry" etc etc.

i should see those two words only when i'm wowed to the point where i shake my head and say to myself "oh jesus".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> i'm going to be completely honest, i am subbed to this out of pure curiosity. i by no means approve of what you are doing, but i'm still interested.
> 
> one favor, save the words" excessive insanity" for the TRULY excessive and insane. if it's used too often then it loses its value. example: the words "i love you", "i'm sorry" etc etc.
> 
> i should see those two words only when i'm wowed to the point where i shake my head and say to myself "oh jesus".


I agree I use the Name of my build too much but hey it is MINE and I can if I want to.







It might not be excessive to you but it is to me. If you do not approve that is your business but I know I am having a lot of fun and learning a Lot. As I have stated before I have worked hard all my life to get to the position where I can spend this money and not affect family, retirement, saving's, charity, helping support my mom. So this is purely disposable income. like some people spending 20 dollars a week on beer or cokes and I have been there in my life.

I hope you find a way to enjoy the insanity and be sure I still play with my kids and my wife and this is just a fun hobby. I am lucky I work for 28 days then off 28 days so I have lots of quality time to do all kinds of things!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Yea man, living....


----------



## seross69

Unboxing my Christmas Present from PPC!!! Page 1



A box from PPC



Packaged Well. Everything should be in good shape.



A Mouse Pad for a Gift



Actually 3 Mouse Pads for gifts!!!



A Yates Loon D14SH-12



Actually 4 Yates Loon D14SH-12


----------



## PCModderMike

I want to preface this by saying I'm all for enjoying yourself, if you've got the means to go all out like you are more power to you I think it's awesome.
With that being said, for an excessive insanity build....why the cheapo Yates? I know they work good for the price, hell I used them when I first got into water cooling...but they just don't seem to fit this build.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Here's the whole clip from that move. One of the funniest movies ever made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the clip starts at about 58 seconds into the vid.


Have you ever seen a grown man naked?


----------



## seross69

Unboxing my Christmas Present from PPC!!! Page 2



!0 Packs of Phobya Rad Decoupler



2 rolls Modders Tape in case I need to do some cutting



4 NoiseBlocker eLoop 120mm Fans



3 Phobya 180mm White Fans



3 SilverStone White 180mm Fans SST-FM181



More to come!!!!

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I want to preface this by saying I'm all for enjoying yourself, if you've got the means to go all out like you are more power to you I think it's awesome.
> With that being said, for an excessive insanity build....why the cheapo Yates? I know they work good for the price, hell I used them when I first got into water cooling...but they just don't seem to fit this build.


Because I want to try them all and test the fans and find the best performing quietest fan and also have data to help other people make a decision on what fans and rads to use.. A public Service!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Have you ever seen a grown man naked?


Lets not go their!!!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Have you ever seen a grown man naked?


Surely you can't be serious?

I'm serious, and don't call me Shirley!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Because I want to try them all and test the fans and find the best performing quietest fan and also have data to help other people make a decision on what fans and rads to use.. A public Service!!!


Fair enough, very cool. Guess I spoke too soon, before you had a chance to post the other fans. Interesting you have some of the NoiseBlocker fans, been eyeing those myself for awhile now. I might give up my Gelids finally. + rep for your efforts.


----------



## seross69

Good Productive day yesterday(I got room clean and organized, got new packages opened and put away, got case together finally and started testing fans and radiators), Wife went to antique show an I had all day to work and play with my toys. Then as soon as she got back around 6PM we ran home through on some nice clothes and went to see nice Russian singer in a night club. Now singer was nice but night club was BAD and I mean BAD a complete dive. The drinks were grain Alcohol cut with water and colored to match what it supposedly was. I am a professional so I know.. I saw bar charge 2 girls 318 dollars for 2 bottles of Andre Champaign... Oh place was bad but me and wife enjoyed Nice night out together. It was nice to be alone without our 4 year old and have a adult night. Then we came Home and it was her mom's birthday (it was after midnight) and we drank a Magnum of Champaign to celebrate this. So I feel real good this morning!!!!



This is my Angel..... or the youngest one anyway I also have a 15 year old..


----------



## seross69

Unboxing my Christmas Present from PPC!!! Page 3



Some Yate Loon D14SH-12



Some Yate Loon D14SM-12



A Yate Loon D14SM-12



9 Phoyba 140mmX140mmX20mm Shrouds



Another picture of



9 Phoyba 140mmX140mmX20mm Shrouds

It was like Christmas morning and more pages to come.

IT is Excessive Insanity by


----------



## SinatraFan

looking forward to seeing those shrouds all set up as I'm considering them for my build as well.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> looking forward to seeing those shrouds all set up as I'm considering them for my build as well.


I will be sure and let you know if they make a difference.


----------



## stren

seross - i've had issues with alphacool threads on adapters before. Yeah I avoid them and phobya now and go with BP/koolance as necessary because those two cover almost any adapter you might need.


----------



## subyman

I love the Yate Loon fans. They put fans costing 5x more to shame. If you aren't worried about the bling, then they work great. They also make them in clear LED for the gamers.









Also, ewww to the cutting drinks with water. I haven't been to a bar in a while, but I would have walked out and gone somewhere else. Sounds like one of those bars on Bar Rescue.


----------



## seross69

Unboxing my Christmas Present from PPC!!! Page 4






Some 120mm Rad Stands



Some 140mm Rad Stands











100 G1/4 O-rings




10 Matte Black Q Rotary's



Swiftech 8 way PMW spliter with power feed from PSU





10 Bitspower Matte Black 3-way rotary 90's



I was real smart here and ordered 2 male Bitspower Matte Black QDC's I wanted Male and Female . Like Bart says don't need to drink so much.



3 Swiftech 4 way blocks to try and check the quality











I know this is not excessive but it is a air cooler I can use on the CPU on the tech stand. so I can get the computer working and play with it while I test fans and do other things!!



6 180mm decouplers, I got a lot of decouplers to keep any noise and vibration down,



Rad stand for my MO-RA3 420 PRO - Black so I can test it on bench and see exactly best fans to use and how much heat it can get rid of....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> seross - i've had issues with alphacool threads on adapters before. Yeah I avoid them and phobya now and go with BP/koolance as necessary because those two cover almost any adapter you might need.


Yes I think I will be only using these and Monsson Fittings for now on. But i have had several guys tell me about swiftech and they have made some nice looking matte black fittings so i might try a few of these also..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I love the Yate Loon fans. They put fans costing 5x more to shame. If you aren't worried about the bling, then they work great. They also make them in clear LED for the gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, ewww to the cutting drinks with water. I haven't been to a bar in a while, but I would have walked out and gone somewhere else. Sounds like one of those bars on Bar Rescue.


I have not had a chance to test these fans yet but looking forward to it. I will be giving some more information later about testing the Artic 14 Fan which is the same fan as the Gelid 14. I was surprised. but you will have to wait for this information..

Later I have family weekend, birthday paries, and things like this....


----------



## seross69

*I found a good new Small Store that sells Water Cooling Parts.* They have an eBay and Amazon Store. I had a really god experience with them. I had ordered 1 set of EK Ram Heat spreaders and USPS said it was delivered on 29th of April and when I was reviewing the purchase like I always do when I buy something. I told that they had good prices and shipped fast but I guess either the office where I live or my wife had lost this shipment as it was 9 May or I could not find it. And Eric the owner emailed me back and offered to send me a new set with no questions asked. Just so happened I checked mail on 11 May yesterday and guess what they were there then. I had contacted USPS and all they would tell me was that they were delivered. LOL I have bought several things from them and always good service. What I like is on eBay you can find items on sale and also Make an offer and if you are reasonable with you offer you can get these items for 5 to 10 dollars less than other places..

So Remember *Hellfire Toy*'s


----------



## seross69

Crimping 12 AWG wire into Molex Pins. I have tried it and it dose not look the best but it dose work see below pictures

.

I know it dose not look the best in the world but it will go in the connector and I was unable to pull the wire loose. The second one I did also looked like this but i also used solder on it to make sure I got good connection and it still went all the way into the connector and works fine.

So the question of if you can Use 12 AWG wire is answered. But now the question is Do you want to and I do because I like the stiffer wire and makes it easier to train the wires.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Crimping 12 AWG wire into Molex Pins. I have tried it and it dose not look the best but it dose work see below pictures
> 
> .
> 
> I know it dose not look the best in the world but it will go in the connector and I was unable to pull the wire loose. The second one I did also looked like this but i also used solder on it to make sure I got good connection and it still went all the way into the connector and works fine.
> 
> So the question of if you can Use 12 AWG wire is answered. But now the question is Do you want to and I do because I like the stiffer wire and makes it easier to train the wires.


Doesn't look too bad, are all these wires going to be sleeved?


----------



## seross69

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Doesn't look too bad, are all these wires going to be sleeved?


Yes it will be sleeved this was just an experiment,


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Y
> Yes it will be sleeved this was just an experiment,


Good work then


----------



## seross69

]Something I learned. I had what I thought was a good idea to show the efficiency of a Fan and Radiator by heating the water to 50 degrees C and logging the temps and time it took to bring water down to a stable level using a 100 watt immersion heater. And all I found out with a 140mm EK rad and a Arctic Cool 140mm Fan at 540 RPM was that it dose bring the temp down but OMG it takes so long atfter 3.5 hours I finally turned the fan on full speed to bring the temp down and stabilize it. The fan at 540 RPM will keep a i5 CPU that is not over clocked cool but it has a delta T of 15 degrees. still learning how to get the results that I want and that will help people make informed choices with cooling... But the fan is a good looking fan and very quiet. I made a mistake and the noise meter I ordered only goes down to 30db so it dose not hear the fan. see the pictures below...

These fans were ordered in bulk from ebay got 10 of them for 20 dollars plus shipping from Hong Kong..


----------



## petriedish81

I have read that most of the decibel meters only start at 30 so unless you buy something really expensive it won't detect less than that, but it may be helpful once you start cramming lots of fans into the case. On another note, are you using the heatshrinkless method for sleeving? I think you will have problems fitting heatshrink into the plugs with high weight wiring, it may even be difficult with the shrinkless method.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> I have read that most of the decibel meters only start at 30 so unless you buy something really expensive it won't detect less than that, but it may be helpful once you start cramming lots of fans into the case. On another note, are you using the heatshrinkless method for sleeving? I think you will have problems fitting heatshrink into the plugs with high weight wiring, it may even be difficult with the shrinkless method.


yes you are right and i really could not find anything that did this at any price range!!!


----------



## seross69

Well In a Few Hours I get to start on my Build again. Hopefully I get 8 hours or so to do this but have a few other things to do today!!


----------



## seross69

How about a teaser of Pictures from another Package I got??



A Box From Frozen CPU



Very Well Packaged.



See all the items in the Box??



A Pair of pin crimper's that will crimp till 10AWG wire



2 Akasa USB Ports that has a white gace will use these with the storage server and the TVPC



A card reader for Main PC that also has a white face.



A Monster 120mm White Rad



a Different View of my Monster 120mm White Rad



Some Pin Removers and pins..



2 Brackets to hold my AQ5 Lt's



a XSPC D-5 Pump



Another Free Bottle opener



Noise Blocker 140mm PMW fans.



Noise Blocker 140mm PMW fans.

Just some more *Excessive Insanity*..

Don't forget


And *Hellfire Toy's*


----------



## Simplynicko

dude you're killing me!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

YO!









You have any recommenadtions for 140mm fans that aren't PWM, seeing as I'm using that Lamptron watercooling controller now?

HIGH, HIGH, HIGHER, HIGHEST static pressure is my only requirement, other that being solid black.
















(I mean unless I can get away with plugging the PWM fans into the 3-pin header in the controller, in which case I already know what I want to use!)

I ask because I painted the first two blades of those Akasa Vipers, and the weight is probably not a good thing. I'm feeling a early motor burnout because of it....
Plus I don't trust those push bearings holding after only having to pop them out!

Danke!

Thanks - T


----------



## SinatraFan

Where do you plan to use those 120.1 monsta rads?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Where do you plan to use those 120.1 monsta rads?


That is going on the Motherboard tray for the file/media server to cool the CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> YO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have any recommenadtions for 140mm fans that aren't PWM, seeing as I'm using that Lamptron watercooling controller now?
> 
> HIGH, HIGH, HIGHER, HIGHEST static pressure is my only requirement, other that being solid black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Thanks - T


Not yet but might have something for you tonight..

Got tired of hearing the fan scream on my test bench power supply. I see why I bought it so cheap. going to take it apart and either put new fan or put fan controller on it.











Thank god for a Microcenter close by!!! going to change out the fan swith a much quieter one. They have NF-R8-1800 80mm Case Fan in stock and I will put a controller on it to keep noise levels down!! But it is rated at up to 17db so should not hear it.

I dont know if anyone has used the below Item but I absolutely love mine. they will not strip out a screw you are putting in a fan but will still drive wood screws. I highly recommend everyone get one of these they are not expensive but worth more than you pay this is for sure.




Off to Microcenter now...

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of multi posting.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> That is going on the Motherboard tray for the file/media server to cool the CPU


If you plan to use fans with that monsta in P/P config, you might run into space issues. (Crazy thought seeing it's a TX10)

But if you mount that in the 120 fan hole of the MOBO tray with 2 fans, My guess is that you will run into a conflict with ram or something coming up from the MOBO. Just a heads up.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I dont know if anyone has used the below Item but I absolutely love mine. they will not strip out a screw you are putting in a fan but will still drive wood screws. I highly recommend everyone get one of these they are not expensive but worth more than you pay this is for sure.


Do these have a good amount of torque in them? Using self tapping screws in fans is sometimes a difficult task, particularly tapping in to the rubber on the Corsair AF and SP series fans


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Do these have a good amount of torque in them? Using self tapping screws in fans is sometimes a difficult task, particularly tapping in to the rubber on the Corsair AF and SP series fans


I use that thing's big brother, the Black & Decker model LDX112C-2.....
I can't speak for his, but other that being just a smidge too big to work inside an S3 carcass, the one I have is BANGIN' for drilling, all kinds of screwing, and pretty much anything. Lowe's had a wicked sale on them too!

EDIT: That combo has two batteries, the one at Lowe's only had one, and the rapid wall charger as well. Still, either way!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> If you plan to use fans with that monsta in P/P config, you might run into space issues. (Crazy thought seeing it's a TX10)
> 
> But if you mount that in the 120 fan hole of the MOBO tray with 2 fans, My guess is that you will run into a conflict with ram or something coming up from the MOBO. Just a heads up.


I hope I have room to put this on the motherboard try in a TX-10 but you and I will find out for sure sooner or later.. Sooner I hope!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Do these have a good amount of torque in them? Using self tapping screws in fans is sometimes a difficult task, particularly tapping in to the rubber on the Corsair AF and SP series fans


Yes this would work for that I have used it to drive screws in a piece of 2 X 4 to put rad mounts on it and it did it with no problem. But it also lets you know when screws for the fans are tight enough and you dont have to worry about stripping them out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I use that thing's big brother, the Black & Decker model LDX112C-2.....
> I can't speak for his, but other that being just a smidge too big to work inside an S3 carcass, the one I have is BANGIN' for drilling, all kinds of screwing, and pretty much anything. Lowe's had a wicked sale on them too!
> 
> EDIT: That combo has two batteries, the one at Lowe's only had one, and the rapid wall charger as well. Still, either way!
> 
> Thanks - T


I looked at that one but I have a good 24v drill and just wanted something to put fan screws in rads. My hands get tired worked to long driving screws as a Hands on electrical and Maintenance Engineer.

Well the trip to Micocenter ended up being a trip from H**l. What normally would be a 15 minute drive ended up taking 2 hours was a bad wreck on interstate across both sides. I counted 15 fire trucks 8 ambulances and 32 police cars. crazy.. But found out something good about my Local Micro center!!! They now have a whole aisle with both sides devoted to water cooling items. Koolance, Swiftech, Monsoon, XSPC, Bitspower, Phobya and even some Danger Den items. Pumps, Rads, Pump tops and reservoirs!!! I am going to have to stay away!!!!

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of multi posting.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well the trip to Micocenter ended up being a trip from H**l. What normally would be a 15 minute drive ended up taking 2 hours was a bad wreck on interstate across both sides. I counted 15 fire trucks 8 ambulances and 32 police cars. crazy.. But found out something good about my Local Micro center!!! They now have a whole aisle with both sides devoted to water cooling items. Koolance, Swiftech, Monsoon, XSPC, Bitspower, Phobya and even some Danger Den items. Pumps, Rads, Pump tops and reservoirs!!! I am going to have to stay away!!!!


Which Microcenter exactly? Closest one to me down here is one of the ones in Atlanta as Im currently 250 miles away. When I make a trip up to Atlanta to see my folks, I can stop by. Or buy your surplus...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> Which Microcenter exactly? Closest one to me down here is one of the ones in Atlanta as Im currently 250 miles away. When I make a trip up to Atlanta to see my folks, I can stop by. Or buy your surplus...


I use the one in

Greater Atlanta/Marietta
Powers Ferry Plaza
1275 Powers Ferry Rd. SE, Suite 50
Marietta, GA 30067

But there is another one in Atlanta that I have never used it is
Greater Atlanta/Duluth
2340 Pleasant Hill Road
Duluth, GA 30096
(770) 689-2540

This is off I85 north of Atlanta really...

Hope this helps..

Just saw on the news that the police had a high speed chase with a SUV that wrecked, it turned over and when they removed the man to arrest him for trying to rob a bank among other things they saw what looks to a bomb. show they have shut down interstate on both side and called in military bomb squad. to take care of this!!!

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of multi posting.


----------



## Bart

Damn, I'm happy to be Canadian when I hear things like that!! Traffic is bad enough without needing to worry about psychos with bombs!! That's the day I become patriotic, when terrorism messes with my water cooling purchases!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well I might just visit my dad this summer so I can come see this monster computer you're building and spend some time at Microcenter lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## PCModderMike

I dream of being able to visit a Micro Center one day.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I dream of being able to visit a Micro Center one day.


Make a weekend trip to Atlanta and go to Mircocenter while you are there? Then visit seross69 and see his awesome computer!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I use the one in
> 
> Greater Atlanta/Marietta
> Powers Ferry Plaza
> 1275 Powers Ferry Rd. SE, Suite 50
> Marietta, GA 30067
> 
> But there is another one in Atlanta that I have never used it is
> Greater Atlanta/Duluth
> 2340 Pleasant Hill Road
> Duluth, GA 30096
> (770) 689-2540
> 
> This is off I85 north of Atlanta really...
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> Just saw on the news that the police had a high speed chase with a SUV that wrecked, it turned over and when they removed the man to arrest him for trying to rob a bank among other things they saw what looks to a bomb. show they have shut down interstate on both side and called in military bomb squad. to take care of this!!!


Nice. My brother stays just off Cobb Pkwy. That's a hop and a skip from the Marietta store.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I dream of being able to visit a Micro Center one day.


I too dream of the day I can go there and run around like a 6 year old in toys'R'us while my wife looks at me dumbfounded.
















*On topic* - did you pick up anything else at the store while you were out?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn, I'm happy to be Canadian when I hear things like that!! Traffic is bad enough without needing to worry about psychos with bombs!! That's the day I become patriotic, when terrorism messes with my water cooling purchases!!


Well he was supposed to be a bank robber but he sure cost me over 3 hours to get my water cooling gear!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well I might just visit my dad this summer so I can come see this monster computer you're building and spend some time at Microcenter lol.
> Jeffinslaw


Come on down and see my build or the little I have done and if you go to Microcenter plan on spending hours you can look at and touch everything you see at newegg and I actually got to see some of the items from PPC and frozen cpu..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I dream of being able to visit a Micro Center one day.


It is like Disney world and Christmas all rolled into one...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Make a weekend trip to Atlanta and go to Mircocenter while you are there? Then visit seross69 and see his awesome computer!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> Nice. My brother stays just off Cobb Pkwy. That's a hop and a skip from the Marietta store.
> I too dream of the day I can go there and run around like a 6 year old in toys'R'us while my wife looks at me dumbfounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On topic* - did you pick up anything else at the store while you were out?


of course I got my Noctua 80mm fan and some fittings a fan controller some heat shrink and 128gb usb stick!!!

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of multi posting.


----------



## dman811

The two closest Microcenters to me are in Boston Mass. so next time I go to visit my cousins I will have to stop in there, and if I can't arrange a trip to my cousins I can always go to Long Island. When I move down to NC in a few years I guess I can make trips up to VA and shop there if I have good reason.

Edit: Anyone had any experience with any of those three locations?


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> of course I got my Noctua 80mm fan and *some fittings a fan controller some heat shrink and 128gb usb stick!!!*


I see your list of things to get *magically* got longer as you walked around the store. That happens to me at the grocery store.

What fan controller and fittings did pick up?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Sometimes I dream about having a computer store near me in England like Microcentre, a shop that actually sells and has on display watercooling components.
As far as I know, there are ZERO shops near me that sell watercooling gear, it's all online







I wanna see it, touch it, and love it before I buy it....


----------



## petriedish81

Be careful man, the heatshrink I see sold at most places is that 2:1 shrink-ratio useless crap. I got 3:1 and was wishing I had gone 4:1. The Microcenter is a dangerous place, I have one a 5-minute drive from me in Denver and they get a lot of my money.
-Pete


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> I see your list of things to get *magically* got longer as you walked around the store. That happens to me at the grocery store.
> 
> What fan controller and fittings did pick up?


The Below is what I got I can never go there and just get one item??









408393 IPSG 128GB USB3.0 FLASH DRIVE 1 69.99 69.99
547919 FROZENCPU MATTE BLACK Q ADAPTER 1 16.99 16.99
547901 FROZENCPU MATTE BLACK T ADAPTER 1 16.99 16.99
549238 SWIFTECH 4WAY G T-ADAPTER BLACK 1 13.99 13.99
549238 SWIFTECH 4WAY G T-ADAPTER BLACK 1 13.99 13.99
544163 NTE ELECT 1/4X6 HEATSHRNK MULTI10PC 1 3.49 3.49
544163 NTE ELECT 1/4X6 HEATSHRNK MULTI10PC 1 3.49 3.49
127290 NOCTUA NF-R8-1800 80MM CASE FAN 1 19.99 19.99
708891 GORILLA GORILLA SUPER GLUE-2 PK 1 2.99 2.99
551481 LAMPTRON **FAN CONTROLLER FC1 WHT 1 7.99 7.99
603761 PEPSI MOUNTAIN DEW 20OZ 1 1.69 1.69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Sometimes I dream about having a computer store near me in England like Microcentre, a shop that actually sells and has on display watercooling components.
> As far as I know, there are ZERO shops near me that sell watercooling gear, it's all online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see it, touch it, and love it before I buy it....


It is nice to be able to look and touch first but safer to stay home and order that way you dont spend as much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> Be careful man, the heatshrink I see sold at most places is that 2:1 shrink-ratio useless crap. I got 3:1 and was wishing I had gone 4:1. The Microcenter is a dangerous place, I have one a 5-minute drive from me in Denver and they get a lot of my money.
> -Pete


Yes I know the heat shrink there is not that good but it will work for what i need it to work for. and I have order several 25' rolls from AVOutlet

remember


----------



## seross69

*See my Man Cave!!!!!*

Talking about MicroCenter made me wonder what you would think of my Man Cave???



My Case finally assembled correctly











I dont think it is big enough do you??



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)



My Man Cave (mini-Microcenter)




I bet you guys are really jealous since I dont have to go to microcenter to have it!!!!
















I did not get half what done that I wanted to get done between getting stuck in traffic trying to get a nice 80mm fan a NOCTUA NF-R8-1800 80MM CASE FAN for the 720 watt PSU I was using for test bench. the fan that was in it was so loud it made my head hurt.. When I finally got back I put in new fan it was just a 3-pin plug simple you would think but it would not work would come on and go right back off. I even had a pump and fan on it and still this happened. I was getting frustrated from lack of progress so I just got the new 0CZ 550watt ZT Series power supply that i am going to use for the TVPC and used it since I will be making custom cables for it. by the time I got this done with terminal strips set up for my test Bench it was 6Pm and time to go home and cook steaks on grill. so so sad but very little progress!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well forget Microcenter if I visit my dad, I'll shop in your man cave! That case is HUGE by the way!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

SO....MANY...THUMBSCREWS







How many are on the case and pedestals?









I picked some hex screws up to prevent the case from snagging on stuff and give my MM case a sleeker look. I just use thumbscrews on the parts of the case that I open and pull out often, like the motherboard tray and one side panel. And it helps that my wife doesn't know which screwdriver to use to mess around with my case. I hid her wedding band in there too - she could never get to it. Just a suggestion.

I'd love to have a room filled with goodies like that. Again, when you need to liquidate your stock after your build is over, let me know.


----------



## deafboy

So at this point it's just a server rack, lol. I want more.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well forget Microcenter if I visit my dad, I'll shop in your man cave! That case is HUGE by the way!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Let me know when you are coming down and we can plan on this!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> 
> SO....MANY...THUMBSCREWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many are on the case and pedestals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked some hex screws up to prevent the case from snagging on stuff and give my MM case a sleeker look. I just use thumbscrews on the parts of the case that I open and pull out often, like the motherboard tray and one side panel. And it helps that my wife doesn't know which screwdriver to use to mess around with my case. I hid her wedding band in there too - she could never get to it. Just a suggestion.
> 
> I'd love to have a room filled with goodies like that. Again, when you need to liquidate your stock after your build is over, let me know.


Yes it seems like they are thousands of small screws but it is solid this is for sure.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So at this point it's just a server rack, lol. I want more.


I want more and will be doing more starting today I hope!!!!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Seross, is your case assembled in that picture? If so, did you find a way to mount the pedestals on top of the case and do I see the pedestals slightly off center? Or is that just stacking for a pic and you plan to put the peds below the case? Curious.


----------



## PCModderMike

So, many, parts.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Seross, is your case assembled in that picture? If so, did you find a way to mount the pedestals on top of the case and do I see the pedestals slightly off center? Or is that just stacking for a pic and you plan to put the peds below the case? Curious.


I'm curious about this as well. One of the pedestals on top looks somewhat off center to me, am I seeing things? Or is it not all the way together with the panels and all?


----------



## Thrasher1016

.....Nah, he's putting them on the bottom....

Right?









Also, not really jealous so much my man, simply because my little S3 is already fast becoming a headache in it's own right, so this would just put me in a padded cell!

Thanks - T


----------



## Simplynicko

I work for Schneider Electric, which owns APC. When you want *real* insanity let me know.


----------



## PCModderMike

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## Bart

LOLOLOLOL!! That GIF had me rolling! HAhahahahahaha!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Seross, is your case assembled in that picture? If so, did you find a way to mount the pedestals on top of the case and do I see the pedestals slightly off center? Or is that just stacking for a pic and you plan to put the peds below the case? Curious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> So, many, parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about this as well. One of the pedestals on top looks somewhat off center to me, am I seeing things? Or is it not all the way together with the panels and all?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> .....Nah, he's putting them on the bottom....
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, not really jealous so much my man, simply because my little S3 is already fast becoming a headache in it's own right, so this would just put me in a padded cell!
> 
> Thanks - T


Yes T is right I am putting them on the bottom this is just to show how tall it is. But if you wanted to it would be possible to mount on top have to do a little modding but would be possible.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> I work for Schneider Electric, which owns APC. When you want *real* insanity let me know.


I guess I am going to have to order 2 more so I can compete!!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!! That GIF had me rolling! HAhahahahahaha!


I agree that is a good one!!!! Bart never had a chance to check on shipping yet.. or have you recovered from wine and changed mind?


----------



## pozativenrgy

Don't order 2 more, because your wife would kill you and we would never see this finished.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Don't order 2 more, because your wife would kill you and we would never see this finished.


LOl that is so true I am staying in enough trouble now as it is!!!



See I am actually getting some more work done got one of the motherboard trays in!!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

My eyes still get wide when I see how large this case is...insane!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I agree that is a good one!!!! Bart never had a chance to check on shipping yet.. or have you recovered from wine and changed mind?


Well I just ordered 2 Alphacool 360 Monsta's yesterday, so I'm going to fit those suckers and see how much room I have to play with. Going the pedestal route would change a lot of things, so no rush on that Scott. Concentrate on your build and new toys.







I can wait. It will be another week or 2 before I get the parts in anyway, unles AquaTuning ships incredibly fast.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> My eyes still get wide when I see how large this case is...insane!


Yes but Fun I hope!!! Or has been so Far..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Well I just ordered 2 Alphacool 360 Monsta's yesterday, so I'm going to fit those suckers and see how much room I have to play with. Going the pedestal route would change a lot of things, so no rush on that Scott. Concentrate on your build and new toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can wait. It will be another week or 2 before I get the parts in anyway, unles AquaTuning ships incredibly fast.


Ok But I will check on it one day maybe??? LOL


----------



## subyman

I have a Microcenter 70 miles away, but I have to cross through to the other side of St Louis to get to it, so it takes about 3-4 hours there a back again. I haven't seen watercooling parts there, but I haven't been in about 6 months. The first time I stepped in there it was like I found my purpose in life, to roam the aisles forever more.

Its funny how diverse it is in a Microcenter. The first thing I heard was "Where can I find the RJ45 keystone connectors?" and the second thing I heard was a girl asking "Do you have pink iPod covers?"









I wish they would throw out all the chinese crap at the front of the store and fill it full of fans, cases, and components (oh wait, those are chinese too)


----------



## SinatraFan

Is MicroCenter kinda like Tiger Direct stores?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Is MicroCenter kinda like Tiger Direct stores?


That was CompUSA, if i remember correctly. They used to be connected, pre-recession times.....

Thanks - T


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> That was CompUSA, if i remember correctly. They used to be connected, pre-recession times.....
> 
> Thanks - T


Yep. CompUSA and TigerDirect are one and the same. I dont see that many around nowadays. Closest one (CompUSA) for me is in Jacksonville FL and 2hours/120miles away. They sometimes have sales, but not enough to make me make a drive. Plus the stores I been to have limited selection. I went primarily to see a few items (new gpus / mobos) in person and to waste time while my wife shopped in the shopping center somewhere.

edit: I dont think Micro center and TigerDirect / Compusa are related.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I have a Microcenter 70 miles away, but I have to cross through to the other side of St Louis to get to it, so it takes about 3-4 hours there a back again. I haven't seen watercooling parts there, but I haven't been in about 6 months. The first time I stepped in there it was like I found my purpose in life, to roam the aisles forever more.
> 
> Its funny how diverse it is in a Microcenter. The first thing I heard was "Where can I find the RJ45 keystone connectors?" and the second thing I heard was a girl asking "Do you have pink iPod covers?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would throw out all the chinese crap at the front of the store and fill it full of fans, cases, and components (oh wait, those are chinese too)


Yes MicroCenter has a little bit of everything to do with computers. The watercooling parts are new they told me only had them for about 2 months but were selling good. as you saw prices not bad but if you need more than 3 or 4 of one fitting you are out of luck!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Is MicroCenter kinda like Tiger Direct stores?


Never been in a Tiger Direct Store!!! So I dont know. I just know Microcenter is like dieing and going to heaven!!!! And actually Fry's is almost as good and better if you like TV's and electreonics like this!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> That was CompUSA, if i remember correctly. They used to be connected, pre-recession times.....
> 
> Thanks - T


Not sure about that T


----------



## seross69

How about a teaser... I made some progress not a lot but so glad to see some!!!



With One mother board tray installed



With both motherboard trays installed



See motherboard tray??



Nice thing about all the plastic bags and packing material you can use it to protect you items until they are used!!



Going to have 2 PSU's here and I have ventilated covers for these unused holes!!

Well going to go have family time and take 4 year old to tennis lessons.. I hope!!







She is wanting to stay home and play on her iPad!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Massive....ready for more progress.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> Yep. CompUSA and TigerDirect are one and the same. I dont see that many around nowadays. Closest one (CompUSA) for me is in Jacksonville FL and 2hours/120miles away. They sometimes have sales, but not enough to make me make a drive. Plus the stores I been to have limited selection. I went primarily to see a few items (new gpus / mobos) in person and to waste time while my wife shopped in the shopping center somewhere.
> 
> edit: I dont think Micro center and TigerDirect / Compusa are related.


Where I live there is a tigerdirect distribution center with a store built onto the front of the building in Jefferson, Ga. It doesn't even compare it to microcenter or even fry's for that matter. Either of those stores I can spend hours in looking around and accidently dropping things into the buggy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes MicroCenter has a little bit of everything to do with computers. The watercooling parts are new they told me only had them for about 2 months but were selling good. as you saw prices not bad but if you need more than 3 or 4 of one fitting you are out of luck!!
> Never been in a Tiger Direct Store!!! So I dont know. I just know Microcenter is like dieing and going to heaven!!!! And actually Fry's is almost as good and better if you like TV's and electreonics like this!!!
> Not sure about that T


The fact that there are a microcenter and a fry's on the pleseant hill exit in duluth is one of the best things about duluth. I can drag my girlfriend down there and spend hours looking down every isle. I don't know why but for some reason after about 2 hours she looks like she could kill me.









Anyway I wanted to say that I just found this thread, I guess I have been spending too much time in the folding and boinc sections. You have one awesome build going on and I am definitely going to keep an eye on this to see how it turns out.









The pictures I have seen have been amazing and you do have a small personal microcenter in your building!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Massive....ready for more progress.


Mike there will be ore progress but I am going to take time and use the best parts I have for watercooling and fans testing and sleeving will all take time. I am like you I want it done now. but I want it right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Where I live there is a tigerdirect distribution center with a store built onto the front of the building in Jefferson, Ga. It doesn't even compare it to microcenter or even fry's for that matter. Either of those stores I can spend hours in looking around and accidently dropping things into the buggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that there are a microcenter and a fry's on the pleseant hill exit in duluth is one of the best things about duluth. I can drag my girlfriend down there and spend hours looking down every isle. I don't know why but for some reason after about 2 hours she looks like she could kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I wanted to say that I just found this thread, I guess I have been spending too much time in the folding and boinc sections. You have one awesome build going on and I am definitely going to keep an eye on this to see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures I have seen have been amazing and you do have a small personal microcenter in your building!


Yeah I took my wife to Micorcenter for 5 hours!!!







And then told her that i enjoyed shopping with her because it made her happy and i like being with her and making her happy. I then ask why see did not feel like this?? and got blank look and no answer except now I have to beg to go shop with her and it is actually something I enjoy!!


----------



## seross69

Off topic but I had to do this... My beautiful princess learning to play tennis!!




See guys more to life than computers!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Hey Take a look at Sponsors and my updates!!!!

Hellfire PC is a good store but they do have limited items. Also you can find them on eBay on sale and usually a make a offer and as long as you are ecent with offer like 5 to 10 dollars off you can get better deal than other stores!!!


----------



## deafboy

How does it feel that your daughter could easily fit inside you computer? lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How does it feel that your daughter could easily fit inside you computer? lol.


I have thought about leaving one side open and using it as a time out space for when she was bad!!!


----------



## seross69

A couple of more Pictures from Yesterday!!!! Another beautiful Day I hope to have a productive day...


----------



## Wibble360

Do it Seross :-D

I'm on night shift at the moment, got woken up by the postman and can't sleep now - am enjoying catching up with the build!

Those mobo trays are so big, e-ATX must be massive!! Make some strong coffee and keep going, I'm looking out for updates ;-)


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL yep that makes that full size motherboard look almost like an ITX board on that tray. Even more so once it's inside the case.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wibble360*
> 
> Do it Seross :-D
> 
> I'm on night shift at the moment, got woken up by the postman and can't sleep now - am enjoying catching up with the build!
> 
> Those mobo trays are so big, e-ATX must be massive!! Make some strong coffee and keep going, I'm looking out for updates ;-)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL yep that makes that full size motherboard look almost like an ITX board on that tray. Even more so once it's inside the case.


Yes the E-ATX board looks like a baby in this case that is for sure!!!


----------



## seross69

Need Some help and your Opinion!!! Do you think I Should leave My SSD's black or do like below??






I think this would look good it is just vinyl sticker sheets. But this way everything would be white in my case and not have black SSD's.. So what you think smart or what??


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I think the black would be a nice contrast to the white case!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I think the black would be a nice contrast to the white case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


OK that is one vote but need more votes before I make up my mind. I like the idea of the white on white but you might be right Jeffinslaw!!! But still think this was smart idea!!!


----------



## SinatraFan

I guess it all depends on everything else. If EVERYTHING is going to be white, then I would say your decision will be easy (white). But I think you need to see how everything goes together before you can really decide how to dress it up so to speak.


----------



## dman811

Black to give it some contrast unless you are vinyl coating everything to be white.


----------



## nova4005

I think the black would look good.


----------



## seross69

No everything will not be white just most of it. Fittings will be black, tubing will be white. The only reason I even thought of this was looking at thrashers build and I did not like the black upside down SSD against the white case. But you might be right need to wait and see what works for me!!!


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

I think it will be a nice contrast. As you said, you have some other items that are black, and your board is black, right?








If you think it draws away to much from the white setup, you could just mount the SSD out of sight. Im sure you can find somewhere in that cavernous case of yours.

On the other hand, I have never seen someone paint their SSD. Would be unique...


----------



## PCModderMike

My vote is for leaving the SSDs as is.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I vote that you should buy a bunch of vinyl in the same colors as your sleeving and do what I did to a lot of components. Get someone to help you with a color theme though







.


Spoiler: My vinyl work: GPU, PSU, and H80 block







Then change the build log title to "Excessive Rainbow Throw-up Insanity".


----------



## seross69

Look how big the EVGA Super Nova 1500 is!!!!







*Excessive Insanity*




I also Have Lepa 1600 I am going to use also for the File/media server...


----------



## seross69

What do you think of my progress for the day??? I know not a lot but I got some testing done with the Arctic Cooling 140mm fans on a 140 rad. I f you want to know the results let me know!!!



2 of my PSU suppotrts!!



A better Picture of my 2 of my PSU suppotrts!!



Back of case with all cover for PSU's removed!!



One PSU Support Installed..



PSU Supports with decoupling material.



PSU Supports with decoupling material, I probable put in wrong place.



*Need some help here is this the way the PSU support is suppose to be??*



{Power supply Installed!!!



{Power supply Installed!!! from the back!!

Tell me the truth has my pictures gotten better or did I waste the money on new camera, photo lights, light box and editing the pictures???

also is the support installed correctly???


----------



## deafboy

LEPA for a file server?!


----------



## seross69

Between What Bart told me to buy and try and this that is a perfect drink. Taste like maple syrup and so nice with coke I am 3 sheets in the wind and going to bed going to Mississippi to visit with my Mom, Dad, Oldest daughter for the weekend and will not be back till Monday night. so no updates till then..



This is the best drink I have ever had taste like maple syrup and is wonderful with coke.



Bart Told me to buy this and it is also very nice and now my wife is mad at me and Bart!!


----------



## The Fryer

subbed.. nice..


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

As far as the SSD's are concerned I would probably just leave them as-is. Aesthetics are nice and in something billed as "Excessive Insanity" you are definitely going to be leaning toward the "I customized every part of this build in some way or another" side of things. However, with something like memory, drives, etc. (especially when we're talking about multiples of each) there is a somewhat decent chance of some component or another either being DOA or experiencing 'crib-death' (which thankfully is only a minor headache in computers not a horrible tragedy like with humans).

At the very least - since they will be somewhat easily removed, wrapped, replaced - after the build is complete... I say leave them for at least the first month of operation. If everything is still running smoothly at that point in time... then make the determination of how much the contrast bugs you (if at all) and take the appropriate steps at that time.









I realize that this is pretty much a cost-is-no-object build... but that doesn't mean that you would want to simply throw away components that could otherwise be RMA'd for free replacement during their warranty periods.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No everything will not be white just most of it. Fittings will be black, tubing will be white. The only reason I even thought of this was looking at thrashers build and I did not like the black upside down SSD against the white case. But you might be right need to wait and see what works for me!!!


Yeah, I think I'll see the real deal get fleshed out here soon!
Glad to see the progress!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

yes drunk put finally some progress!!! forum police will get this one I know...


----------



## seross69

could some one look at the pictures of the PSU holder and tell me if it is correct??? and also SSD black or white???


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> As far as the SSD's are concerned I would probably just leave them as-is. Aesthetics are nice and in something billed as "Excessive Insanity" you are definitely going to be leaning toward the "I customized every part of this build in some way or another" side of things. However, with something like memory, drives, etc. (especially when we're talking about multiples of each) there is a somewhat decent chance of some component or another either being DOA or experiencing 'crib-death' (which thankfully is only a minor headache in computers not a horrible tragedy like with humans).
> 
> At the very least - since they will be somewhat easily removed, wrapped, replaced - after the build is complete... I say leave them for at least the first month of operation. If everything is still running smoothly at that point in time... then make the determination of how much the contrast bugs you (if at all) and take the appropriate steps at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that this is pretty much a cost-is-no-object build... but that doesn't mean that you would want to simply throw away components that could otherwise be RMA'd for free replacement during their warranty periods.


Good call on that one. Aside from aesthetics, you gotta keep that in mind too.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> As far as the SSD's are concerned I would probably just leave them as-is. Aesthetics are nice and in something billed as "Excessive Insanity" you are definitely going to be leaning toward the "I customized every part of this build in some way or another" side of things. However, with something like memory, drives, etc. (especially when we're talking about multiples of each) there is a somewhat decent chance of some component or another either being DOA or experiencing 'crib-death' (which thankfully is only a minor headache in computers not a horrible tragedy like with humans).
> 
> At the very least - since they will be somewhat easily removed, wrapped, replaced - after the build is complete... I say leave them for at least the first month of operation. If everything is still running smoothly at that point in time... then make the determination of how much the contrast bugs you (if at all) and take the appropriate steps at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that this is pretty much a cost-is-no-object build... but that doesn't mean that you would want to simply throw away components that could otherwise be RMA'd for free replacement during their warranty periods.


With vinyl wrap you just peel it off and it is RMA ready. Nothing was voided with my mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> could some one look at the pictures of the PSU holder and tell me if it is correct??? and also SSD black or white???


Try swapping the direction of your PSU holders. It needs to sit flush. SSD should be sleeve colored or left alone. Once again vinyl won't void them.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> As far as the SSD's are concerned I would probably just leave them as-is. Aesthetics are nice and in something billed as "Excessive Insanity" you are definitely going to be leaning toward the "I customized every part of this build in some way or another" side of things. However, with something like memory, drives, etc. (especially when we're talking about multiples of each) there is a somewhat decent chance of some component or another either being DOA or experiencing 'crib-death' (which thankfully is only a minor headache in computers not a horrible tragedy like with humans).
> 
> At the very least - since they will be somewhat easily removed, wrapped, replaced - after the build is complete... I say leave them for at least the first month of operation. If everything is still running smoothly at that point in time... then make the determination of how much the contrast bugs you (if at all) and take the appropriate steps at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that this is pretty much a cost-is-no-object build... but that doesn't mean that you would want to simply throw away components that could otherwise be RMA'd for free replacement during their warranty periods.


You make some very good points and make me think now that I have a little clearer head. Because actually these will not be seen at all anyway. But we will have to see how everything works out...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> With vinyl wrap you just peel it off and it is RMA ready. Nothing was voided with my mod.
> Try swapping the direction of your PSU holders. It needs to sit flush. SSD should be sleeve colored or left alone. Once again vinyl won't void them.


OK when I get a chance I will see if it is possible to turn or move the PSU supports.


----------



## seross69

Oh Yeah I almost forgot to show you guys something that I got yesterday!!!



Metro Last Light. Don't know when or if I will ever get to play it, but I have one!!!!


----------



## seross69

Oh yeah and one other thing how is my photographs?? Have the got any better?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh Yeah I almost forgot to show you guys something that I got yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light. Don't know when or if I will ever get to play it, but I have one!!!!


Did you get round to playing Metro 2033 yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh yeah and one other thing how is my photographs?? Have the got any better?


Noticeably better


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> LEPA for a file server?!


That's my choice as well


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Did you get round to playing Metro 2033 yet?
> Noticeably better


No I have not got around to playing any game yet. But to run Metro last light at top settings you need titans or something like this.

glad my efforts on the pictures are paying off..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> That's my choice as well


Well going to have a lot of drives!! And I might not use it it is just what I am thinking now..


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No I have not got around to playing any game yet. But to run Metro last light at top settings you need titans or something like this.
> 
> glad my efforts on the pictures are paying off..


.....All the while, mine are getting worse, even AFTER starting to use the bloody light box!









You were making me think about what I could do to my drives, but honestly, my standard door covers them... I just can't afford to be that anal.









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Well hungover and going to Mississippi to visit with family for the weekend so you I will not make any progress during this time and you will not see me much. but I know I will be planning and working on it in my head.


----------



## seross69

Tha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Did you get round to playing Metro 2033 yet?
> Noticeably better


Thanks about photo's. not having good day wanted ti leave by 10 am and it is now 1pm an just now leaving!!!!


----------



## petriedish81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Between What Bart told me to buy and try and this that is a perfect drink. Taste like maple syrup and so nice with coke I am 3 sheets in the wind and going to bed going to Mississippi to visit with my Mom, Dad, Oldest daughter for the weekend and will not be back till Monday night. so no updates till then..
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best drink I have ever had taste like maple syrup and is wonderful with coke.
> 
> Bart Told me to buy this and it is also very nice and now my wife is mad at me and Bart!!


Man let me tell you, this stuff tastes exactly the same coming up as going in.


----------



## Bart

LOLOL! Stop blaming me and take responsibility for yourself.







The Kraken stuff has a touch of caramel in it, so it goes so perfectly with coke. If you have a sweet tooth, it's a sweet drink. It's also 47% alcohol, so you're wasted before you know it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> Man let me tell you, this stuff tastes exactly the same coming up as going in.


I am a true professional and I don't get sick from this.


----------



## seross69

It
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOLOL! Stop blaming me and take responsibility for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kraken stuff has a touch of caramel in it, so it goes so perfectly with coke. If you have a sweet tooth, it's a sweet drink. It's also 47% alcohol, so you're wasted before you know it.


It was nice!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

It was called "Kraken"?

....










And you willingly ingested it?

Hmm.

Thanks - T


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> It was called "Kraken"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you willingly ingested it?


And then, slightly later...

wait for it....

He released the Kraken.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> And then, slightly later...
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> He released the Kraken.


There should be a -rep button for special cases such as these


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> There should be a -rep button for special cases such as these


I'll flog myself later in repentance...









And I'm sure glad there isn't a -rep button... hard enough to get any around these parts as it is... if bad jokes would cost you rep, it might be well into 2015 before I can sell some of my extra crap on here.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'll flog myself later in repentance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure glad there isn't a -rep button... hard enough to get any around these parts as it is... if bad jokes would cost you rep, it might be well into 2015 before I can sell some of my extra crap on here.


IKR.


----------



## subyman

Where are the updates!?!









Pics are looking much better. The first ones were dark, but the new ones are looking much more vibrant.









Mounting a PSU doesn't constitute a full days work, I expect major progress!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Where are the updates!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are looking much better. The first ones were dark, but the new ones are looking much more vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting a PSU doesn't constitute a full days work, I expect major progress!


He did say that he was gonna be out of town for the weekend. That might explain why we don't have updates.


----------



## Jehab

Hello, I have been following this thread for several weeks now, and I must admit that I am somewhat disturbed by the sheer amount of components that will be utilized in this computer. I would inquire as to how your cable sleeving has been faring, for I noticed that you reported difficulties. I do hope that you fashion the inner workings in an aesthetically pleasing way, and sleeving your cables will certainly contribute. In addition, I recommend that you endeavor to implement sewing your sleeved cables together, assuming you are not already aware of this technique.

An example of cable sewing:


A guide on how to do so can be found here.


----------



## slurk2k

subbed !
















for more updates!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> It was called "Kraken"?
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you willingly ingested it?
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Thanks - T


Actually it was very good and I did not get quiet as bad as I made out to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> And then, slightly later...
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> He released the Kraken.


Unforchantally I will be buying this from now on instead of Barcardi, I will get a call or letter from Barcardi about this for sure!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> There should be a -rep button for special cases such as these


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'll flog myself later in repentance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure glad there isn't a -rep button... hard enough to get any around these parts as it is... if bad jokes would cost you rep, it might be well into 2015 before I can sell some of my extra crap on here.


I know what you mean I have a lot of parts I would like to sell on here but don't have enough REP yet either!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Where are the updates!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics are looking much better. The first ones were dark, but the new ones are looking much more vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting a PSU doesn't constitute a full days work, I expect major progress!


I know not a lot of progress but I am also testing fans and getting my office space set up the way I want it with everything organized where I can find it. It drives me absolutely crazy when I can not finds the tool or part I am looking for!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He did say that he was gonna be out of town for the weekend. That might explain why we don't have updates.


Yes I just got home went to Mississippi for a long weekend to visit with Dad, Mom, Stepmother and my 15 year old daughter. Had to make promise not to go on OCN or even thing about computers this weekend. They had to carry me to the Hospital as I went into DT's due to withdrawals!!





















 LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jehab*
> 
> Hello, I have been following this thread for several weeks now, and I must admit that I am somewhat disturbed by the sheer amount of components that will be utilized in this computer. I would inquire as to how your cable sleeving has been faring, for I noticed that you reported difficulties. I do hope that you fashion the inner workings in an aesthetically pleasing way, and sleeving your cables will certainly contribute. In addition, I recommend that you endeavor to implement sewing your sleeved cables together, assuming you are not already aware of this technique.
> 
> An example of cable sewing:
> 
> 
> A guide on how to do so can be found here.


Thank you for this information but I have an Idea of how I am going to do this and want to try it first don't really want to talk about it until I try it and see how it works or not if it don't work I will post pictures and have to try what you have showed me. after we all have a good laugh at my crazy Idea but I really think it will work..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> subbed !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more updates!


Thanks for the sub will be more update starting tomorrow for sure...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

By the time you're finished with this build you'll have enough rep... or do like I did and just find some posts needing help in an area you have experience in (it is a tech site after all) and you'll be good.

You can do all the organizing you want - eventually, you'll wind up with THIS because you want to actually make progress and then just clean up afterwards:


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> By the time you're finished with this build you'll have enough rep... or do like I did and just find some posts needing help in an area you have experience in (it is a tech site after all) and you'll be good.
> 
> You can do all the organizing you want - eventually, you'll wind up with THIS because you want to actually make progress and then just clean up afterwards:


I might end up with this but it would drive me crazy, seriously I would have to stop and organize maybe not clean everything up but at least organize it. I guess this is my OCD.. working. Going to try and making and sleeving a custom Main power cable for my Main PC today...


----------



## seross69

An update finally but no pictures as I left my camera at my office space.

My plan today was at the very least to get the 24pin ATX cable made and sleeved for my Video/Gaming computer but OMG. I struggled at first i could not get the pins crimped right after a couple of hours I finally figured this out.







Hard to do this being old and of bad eye sight!!









Then originally I was going to go shrinkless on sleeving but the plans changed on this because I was struggling with this so much. I got frustrated and wanted to make progress so I am going to use heat shrink this time and will take the time later to learn how to do it with out the shrink.

Well I go some goodies in the mail today from Hellfire PC







that I will be showing tomorrow and hopefully some sleeved cables.

Also got some more fan testing done for myself also. but that is about it for today. don't beat me please.


----------



## seross69

Look how big the EVGA Super Nova 1500 is!!!









This sure will not fit in a small case with much room to spare.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Look how big the EVGA Super Nova 1500 is!!!
> 
> This sure will not fit in a small case with much room to spare.


Which is pretty understandable considering the fact that it would be an even greater feat of engineering getting enough hardware into a small case in order to come anywhere close to needing a 1.5kW PSU to power it!









I'm actually surprised that someone hasn't gone ahead and made a 'specialty' PSU for some of the monster builds people are doing these days (like those crazy guys with TX10's







) that is 2-3kW output and requires a dedicated 20A circuit to feed it.







Mark my words... it's coming.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> An update finally but no pictures as I left my camera at my office space.
> 
> My plan today was at the very least to get the 24pin ATX cable made and sleeved for my Video/Gaming computer but OMG. I struggled at first i could not get the pins crimped right after a couple of hours I finally figured this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hard to do this being old* and of bad eye sight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then originally I was going to go shrinkless on sleeving but the plans changed on this because I was struggling with this so much. I got frustrated and wanted to make progress so I am going to use heat shrink this time and will take the time later to learn how to do it with out the shrink.
> 
> Well I go some goodies in the mail today from Hellfire PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I will be showing tomorrow and hopefully some sleeved cables.
> 
> Also got some more fan testing done for myself also. but that is about it for today. don't beat me please.


lol. You're a young'n.








Did you get the crimping figured out? It can be easier if you precrimp the minifit jr pins, like maybe 1 click on the crimper, then insert the wire and finish the crimp.
I sit down and precrimp a bunch of pins before I start.
I only do this with the ATX (minifit jr) pins, though. If you need any help let me know. Everyone has to find a work flow they are comfortable with, and I don't do it exactly like others do since I prefer to stick the wire inside the precrimped pin, then place it in the crimper and finish crimping.

For smaller pins I slip them over the wire and precrimp with needlenose pliers then insert in crimper. But like I say everyone needs to find a way that's comfortable for them.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> lol. You're a young'n.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the crimping figured out? It can be easier if you precrimp the minifit jr pins, like maybe 1 click on the crimper, then insert the wire and finish the crimp.
> I sit down and precrimp a bunch of pins before I start.
> I only do this with the ATX (minifit jr) pins, though. If you need any help let me know. Everyone has to find a work flow they are comfortable with, and I don't do it exactly like others do since I prefer to stick the wire inside the precrimped pin, then place it in the crimper and finish crimping.
> 
> For smaller pins I slip them over the wire and precrimp with needlenose pliers then insert in crimper. But like I say everyone needs to find a way that's comfortable for them.


Thanks for this Mandrix but I think I finally have it figured out so that I can get it do. Like you said I precrimp them with needlenose pliers and this seems to help a lot.


----------



## petriedish81

Don't give up on shrinkless! It looks so clean and is pretty easy to do. The secret is to have the lengths of cord right so that they go just a bit over the part that crimps into the plastic shield of the wire. Then when you melt it and roll the melted plastic between your fingers it catches on the metal and won't slip out. I stole and modified an image from Nils at MDPC-X to show you how its done.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> Don't give up on shrinkless! It looks so clean and is pretty easy to do. The secret is to have the lengths of cord right so that they go just a bit over the part that crimps into the plastic shield of the wire. Then when you melt it and roll the melted plastic between your fingers it catches on the metal and won't slip out. I stole and modified an image from Nils at MDPC-X to show you how its done.


Actually as you will see in my below post I am having problems all around and will temporarily go in another direction until i can learn to make my own cables.


----------



## seross69

OK update I promised. Are you ready and I hope you enjoy!!



Ok first of all can anyone tell me what the bottom pins are for??



Ok first of all can anyone tell me what the bottom pins are for??



I have spent a lot of time to crimp these wires and actually tested the four of them hooked up to the PSU but as soon as I tried to train the wires this is what I ended up with!!!!







So I have made the decision since I have nice sleeved wires that came with the PSU and I want to make progress on this build that I will use the wires that came with the PSU to start with and then make my own wires as I learn how and upgrade and improve these. This should not be a problem as I have plenty of room to hide them. and still make computer look nice to strafe with and this can be project for later..



OMG I can not remove the 3 Bay cover without taking apart the case!!!!











Then I get to looking and all I need to do is remove the plates to put in what ever I want and then replace the plates!!!











See what I came up with to install the 6 by 5 1/4 bay for my SSD's.



Pretty smart I think???











What dose everyone think??



Do I need to take these drive holders apart and paint them all white?? or dose the black contrast nice?? or wait until I finish and then see??



Pictures of my nice and neat work area!!! Sleeveing and heat shrink Material l!!!



One test set up where I am using a 100watt heat load to test fans on a EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140) and actuall I have this set up to use 100 watt or 250 watt!!











My other test set up where now I am testing a EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360) with a 375 watt heat load to see best fans to use!!!



Another nice neat area where I am using my laptop to record the data I get from my 2 temp data loggers so i can have 2 test set ups at a time and can show actual temps and what happens.



A box from PPC full of fittings and fans.



I actually ordered 10 of every black bitspower fitting from PPC.



Plus 120 monsoon white with black rings compressor fittings and 10 ea of the rotary light fittings both 45 and 90 !!!!







*Excessive Insanity* Just need to unpack and put in boxes and draws all of these items..





Some more nice pictures of my work space



and how neat and organized this is!!











It is causing my OCD to go into over drive!!!!











Another Pile of parts!!! on shelves at least organized.



One of the high performance fans I ordered from PPC to test. so far noise level not so bad will have more information on these soon.

also sorry but tomorrow I will test the 140mm rad with the 20mm shrouds to see if it makes difference and let you guys know.

*All I have to say is help and answer my questions please*

and is this *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Ok nice pump top that was provided to me by Hellfire Toyz





a Pump Top



a Swiftech Dual Small Form Factor Pump Housing - White (MCP35X2-WT)



A picture of what is in the box!!



sorry but I dont have pumps yet so this is just a picture of the parts!!! Mandrix has me interested in this pump!!!

But I have some good News for me anyway. I had some problem with leaking fittings on aplphacool female extenders with phobya barbs and Hank with PPC has contacted both companies and offered to replace if I sent them back to him.. But I found it was due to the treads on the Phobya fittings being too long for the extenders and I did not want to send back but yet Hank has offered 3 or 4 times to replace this if I send leaking ones to him. He also has found that this is a common problem with these items. again the best customer service you can get and he is actually going to send me 2 Swiftech MCP35X-BK™ 12 VDC Pump to go with the pump top that hellfire toyz is providing. I am not special I have done a lot of bisness with PPC and they have helped me with ordereds that Paypal cancelled so I could keep my discount and I have done a lot of business there because price good customer service better and everything I have bought has been ebay, PPC or Newegg. Except a few things I was impatient to get....

so a Big shout out and do your business with these to companies!!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index


----------



## seross69

See My updates Big load of pictures!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> See My updates Big load of pictures!!!!!


Pfffffff Took me 30 minutes to find your build log.
You need a storage manager for sure. Often when i'm building i put my tools around me and because of my few parts it hapens that i cand find them.
I jumped from page 8 to 87 i will take a look at your buildlog thies eavening.

Keep up the good :thumb:work.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Very nice!

I'm sorta in the same boat with cabling. I had mine custom made not because I can't sleeve (I already learned that) but because I can't custom crimp very well, and I didn't want to waste material!

Keep it up, man....

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I'm sorta in the same boat with cabling. I had mine custom made not because I can't sleeve (I already learned that) but because I can't custom crimp very well, and I didn't want to waste material!
> 
> Keep it up, man....
> 
> Thanks - T


Oh don't get me wrong, I will figure this out and make and sleeve my own cables but right now this is causing so much frustration that I want to make some progress and move foward so I will do this so that I take the pressure off of me.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh don't get me wrong, I will figure this out and make and sleeve my own cables but right now this is causing so much frustration that I want to make some progress and move foward so I will do this so that I take the pressure off of me.


Ahh. Someone who gets me.









My next worry is filling, priming, and leak testing the loop!









Thanks - T


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh don't get me wrong, I will figure this out and make and sleeve my own cables but right now this is causing so much frustration that I want to make some progress and move foward so I will do this so that I take the pressure off of me.


I hear that - I had the bright idea of using one of the Corsair sleeved cable sets for my AX1200 and just 'resleeving' a few select wires as accents in a different color. I can't figure out for the life of me how they made them but my molex pin tool is useless. I even tried the two mini-paperclip method... which works fine on every power supply I've ever tried it on... no luck. The pins won't even come out! So I'm in the same boat as you... I'll do it all with the cables I have now, sleeving only things that aren't already sleeved, and then mess with a completely custom set when everything is up an running.

The upside to doing it that way - not only can you be using your computer _while_ bored to tears with tediously sleeving 60+ wires (in my case, probably more like 400 in yours!) - but you can be much more precise in measuring perfect lengths for each of the cable sets! Then you can pretend that you meant to do it that way all along!


----------



## seross69

Can anyone help me with these pins?



I know the top pins are fan female pins



It is the bottom ones I can not figure out what they are for??


----------



## Hukkel

They are for fans. For the female fan connectors.

You ordered them, didn't you look at what you ordered beforehand?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> They are for fans. For the female fan connectors.
> 
> You ordered them, didn't you look at what you ordered beforehand?


Yeah, he looked at the 250,000 odd parts he ordered at SOME point in the last 6 months........









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> They are for fans. For the female fan connectors.
> 
> You ordered them, didn't you look at what you ordered beforehand?


Yes but it had been so long since i ordered them and i also got the top pins that are female for fans also.

So they are 2 different pins for female fan connectors ok. Thanks


----------



## Hukkel

No there are not. There is only one pin for fans, the male end of a fan connector looks like this: http://www.coldzero.eu/172-226-thickbox_leoelec/3-pin-fan-red.jpg

The female version consists of a pin and a connector: http://www.coldzero.eu/57-78-thickbox_leoelec/3-pin-fan-red.jpg + http://www.coldzero.eu/33-159-thickbox_leoelec/atx-pci-e-male-pins-50-pack.jpg


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> No there are not. There is only one pin for fans, the male end of a fan connector looks like this: http://www.coldzero.eu/172-226-thickbox_leoelec/3-pin-fan-red.jpg
> 
> The female version consists of a pin and a connector: http://www.coldzero.eu/57-78-thickbox_leoelec/3-pin-fan-red.jpg + http://www.coldzero.eu/33-159-thickbox_leoelec/atx-pci-e-male-pins-50-pack.jpg


thanks for this information but I think they may be 2 different type of female connectors.

I have been Using the below 2 items and they work good. I know the picture of the pins is not very good but the male end goes into the end of it.




I will try and take some better pictures in the morning and post them.


----------



## mandrix

Really hard to tell from those pics but both look like female fan pins. They are the only pins I know of that have the "spring" style tip. There are at least two types that I know of: one type, the better ones, are joined at the bottom of the pin on the reel strip. The other type joins with others on the reel strip higher up the pin and have to have the little "wings" cut off before they can be used. The only place I ever saw sell those was FTW PC.

I think what you are doing is trying to get too much done at once. Learning new things like crimping and sleeving takes patience and for a lot of people is not easy to learn. It certainly wasn't for me at first. But with practice you will get to the point where it's second nature. I know.....you have to get to that point, and that involves patience and lots of practice.
Take things in small bites and finish them.


----------



## mandrix

Ah....looking at that last pic you posted, that's definitely not a fan pin. It is a female pin, but for what I don't know unless it's a minifit jr.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Really hard to tell from those pics but both look like female fan pins. They are the only pins I know of that have the "spring" style tip. There are at least two types that I know of: one type, the better ones, are joined at the bottom of the pin on the reel strip. The other type joins with others on the reel strip higher up the pin and have to have the little "wings" cut off before they can be used. The only place I ever saw sell those was FTW PC.
> 
> I think what you are doing is trying to get too much done at once. Learning new things like crimping and sleeving takes patience and for a lot of people is not easy to learn. It certainly wasn't for me at first. But with practice you will get to the point where it's second nature. I know.....you have to get to that point, and that involves patience and lots of practice.
> Take things in small bites and finish them.


Thank you for the good advise and this is about what I have decided already. I am having a lot of fun testing the fans and rads but also want to get some done on the computer. So I think for now I will use the wires that came with the PSU and then learn how to make my own after it is running and I can do things with it. Also I am ashamed to admit this but I think I should of listened to everyone and used 18 or at the most 16 AWG wire for the atx pins. the 12 works fine for the molex connectors but not this for sure. I have made a lot of 4 pin molex to use in my testing to have extensions for and no problems with this. I also have made a lot of 3 pin male and female connectors with no problems. I am using 22 for the fans. Also I am using the pins I showed you on the top and they work good with my crimped male fan connectors..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ah....looking at that last pic you posted, that's definitely not a fan pin. It is a female pin, but for what I don't know unless it's a minifit jr.


See Above







and actually they work very well in the female connectors and the male pins i have fit in them very well both outside the connectors and once i have made them they work very well so I don't know for sure


----------



## seross69

Any opinions?? Trying to decide to leave black or make this white?? I also think this is a good idea to do with the Drive bays!!! I am so smart











I am thinking I need to cover these with vinyl so that they are white also.



What do you think of my idea with this drive bay??





See will not be able to see from the front because I dont want to and I will be using SSD's in this and will not need to change but a good way to put them I think??? This one holds 6 and I have another one that holds 4. so this will cover my drives for the main PC.

Also I had to take wife today to have oral surgery and then play Mr Mom so no work on PC... and Now I have some Kracken that Bart made me buy!!! I am drinking











So it is all Barts Fault!!!


----------



## Bart

LOLOL!! Buddy, you and I need to dry up and quit drinking!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOLOL!! Buddy, you and I need to dry up and quit drinking!


Never!!! My wife said I was a alcoholic and I told her no I was not as alcoholics go to meetings!!!


----------



## Bart

You know what they say Scott: happy wife, happy life.







I'm cutting back and I'm single! Well, not recently since I'm on vacation until June 3rd, but I've almost stopped drinking booze due to sleeping problems. Except for vacation of course.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You know what they say Scott: happy wife, happy life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cutting back and I'm single! Well, not recently since I'm on vacation until June 3rd, but I've almost stopped drinking booze due to sleeping problems. Except for vacation of course.


Wife is happy be sure of this as nice of mothers day gift she got from Tiffany's she better be.


----------



## seross69

Any opinions?? Trying to decide to leave black or make this white?? I also think this is a good idea to do with the Drive bays!!! I am so smart

see one page back!!!!!!!


----------



## Bart

I'm off to bed, but white gets my vote. Unless you're going for a total 2-tone piano/penguin theme, white makes more sense to me. Just my $0.02CDN!


----------



## seross69

I am agreeing with white and hope to post pictures tomorrow showing both...


----------



## seross69

A quick update.. It dose look better white as you can see????




What do you guys think??


----------



## Solonowarion

White looks right.


----------



## Bart

No doubt, correct choice!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A quick update.. It dose look better white as you can see????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think??


Definitely go with white.


----------



## seross69

Well I got five hours to work on it this morning now taking family to mail and grocery shopping. Only have 3 more days at home until I go to work again for 4 weeks, the time has flown by I know this.

Oh yeah got a early Birthday present from wife and I cant wait to show you guys!!!

Also have time later to post a few more Pictures..


----------



## Thrasher1016

Oh holy crap, has it gone by that fast _already_?!

Thanks - T


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I got five hours to work on it this morning now taking family to mail and grocery shopping. Only have 3 more days at home until I go to work again for 4 weeks, the time has flown by I know this.
> 
> Oh yeah got a early Birthday present from wife and I cant wait to show you guys!!!
> 
> Also have time later to post a few more Pictures..


SHOW IT THEN "dont put it between your other stuff or whe dont see it" .


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> SHOW IT THEN "dont put it between your other stuff or whe dont see it" .


Oh I will show it tomorrow when I can take some good pictures of it.. I am so proud of it.


----------



## seross69

As you can see the white looks so much better than the black on the 6 SSD in a 5 /14 bay drive cage.

Below is the cage left in black,






And see how good it looks in white.






All I did was cover it with matte white vinyl sticker paper and cut out the air cooling slots. although with SSD you really don't need these.

I did not paint it because first of all I am allergic to the smell of all paints and I was lazy to take it apart. it would have been easy to paint as it is all Aluminium!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> As you can see the white looks so much better than the black on the 6 SSD in a 5 /14 bay drive cage.
> 
> Below is the cage left in black,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And see how good it looks in white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was cover it with matte white vinyl sticker paper and cut out the air cooling slots. although with SSD you really don't need these.
> 
> I did not paint it because first of all I am allergic to the smell of all paints and I was lazy to take it apart. it would have been easy to paint as it is all Aluminium!!!


looking good. "The present now please" if you show yours i will show mine ha ha


----------



## seross69

OK OK Now my early surprise Birthday Present.





Even better now I need to get rid of my 680's and the water blocks and get another one!! Glad I never opened the GPU's or the Water Blocks for them. Should make it easier to sell.


----------



## kingchris

nice pressie, all i got from mine was a card!


----------



## ltulod

When is this build going to get done? 2016 maybe?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OK OK Now my early surprise Birthday Present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better now I need to get rid of my 680's and the water blocks and get another one!! Glad I never opened the GPU's or the Water Blocks for them. Should make it easier to sell.


I would be more than willing to take the 680s and the waterblocks off your hands... for the right price... not as an insult or anything, I would give you $100 for all of them. As I said, not an insult, it's just all I have in my bank account.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would be more than willing to take the 680s and the waterblocks off your hands... for the right price... not as an insult or anything, I would give you $100 for all of them. As I said, not an insult, it's just all I have in my bank account.


a couple of brand new 680's with blocks for 100 bucks? Sounds pretty insulting since a block is worth more than that.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would be more than willing to take the 680s and the waterblocks off your hands... for the right price... not as an insult or anything, I would give you $100 for all of them. As I said, not an insult, it's just all I have in my bank account.
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of brand new 680's with blocks for 100 bucks? Sounds pretty insulting since a block is worth more than that.
Click to expand...

It was meant as a joke and I hope Scott understands that. I said in my post that it was all I had in my bank account, and that it wasn't an insult. I am typically a jokester when it comes to stuff like this, so please do not make a big deal out of it. If I was actually serious about buying them, which I wish I was able to, I would offer only just slightly less than he spent on them.


----------



## Gawlron

Keep one of the 680s for PhysX!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gawlron*
> 
> Keep one of the 680s for PhysX!


LOL... overkill much? Wait a second, this is *EXCESSIVE INSANITY*. Never mind about the overkill statement.


----------



## Simplynicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> a couple of brand new 680's with blocks for 100 bucks? Sounds pretty insulting since a block is worth more than that.


its like when someone says "no offence ____". they will offend you.


----------



## dman811

How about we stop making a big deal out of a joke OK? Sound good? Sorry I brought this stupid crap to your thread Scott.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OK OK Now my early surprise Birthday Present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better now I need to get rid of my 680's and the water blocks and get another one!! Glad I never opened the GPU's or the Water Blocks for them. Should make it easier to sell.


I dont think my wife wil give a present like that. Mayby its because i choose the presents.








What waterblock you are putting on the. I like the Aqua block but i need to see the test first.

Did you now that EK block is a license of Aqua and that the dont want to pay anymore for the license. I dont now if its the end of the EK block.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I dont think my wife wil give a present like that. Mayby its because i choose the presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What waterblock you are putting on the. I like the Aqua block but i need to see the test first.
> 
> Did you now that EK block is a license of Aqua and that the dont want to pay anymore for the license. I dont now if its the end of the EK block.


What are you going on about :kookoo:


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What are you going on about


He's talking about this: http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?p=644003


----------



## derickwm

Which the EK Titan Block has absolutely nothing to do with. AquaTuning is demanding royalties from us for a design they did design, but hasn't been used in years. Read the full press release.

http://www.ekwb.com/news/345/19/EKWB---Aquatuning-Cooperation/

Aquatuning barely sold any EK products as it is, they've been slowly depleting the availability for months, not a big loss to us.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would be more than willing to take the 680s and the waterblocks off your hands... for the right price... not as an insult or anything, I would give you $100 for all of them. As I said, not an insult, it's just all I have in my bank account.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> a couple of brand new 680's with blocks for 100 bucks? Sounds pretty insulting since a block is worth more than that.


Actually this is not insulting to me you are right it is a low ball price but I do it on ebay all the time when they say make a offer you will will not believe what some people have accepted!!!

but No way I am accepting this price it is up for negotiation. I want to get enough off these to buy another titan I have already ordered 2 water blocks for the titan but I need another titan now!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> its like when someone says "no offence ____". they will offend you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> How about we stop making a big deal out of a joke OK? Sound good? Sorry I brought this stupid crap to your thread Scott.


Hey guys no problem like I said I have made some crazy offers on ebay and had them accepted. the 10GB cards I got that are BNIB i got for under 150 each with shipping so ask and you shall receive..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I dont think my wife wil give a present like that. Mayby its because i choose the presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What waterblock you are putting on the. I like the Aqua block but i need to see the test first.
> 
> Did you now that EK block is a license of Aqua and that the dont want to pay anymore for the license. I dont now if its the end of the EK block.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Which the EK Titan Block has absolutely nothing to do with. AquaTuning is demanding royalties from us for a design they did design, but hasn't been used in years. Read the full press release.
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/345/19/EKWB---Aquatuning-Cooperation/
> 
> Aquatuning barely sold any EK products as it is, they've been slowly depleting the availability for months, not a big loss to us.


I don't know what you guys are talking about with the water blocks but I have the below blocks for the titans. the EK clear blocks....

EK-FC GeForce GTX Titan GPU Water Block

I have decided to use the monsoon light ports and blue leds with a little blue mayhems dye in my water..

Also wife has been complaining that I am spending so much time here and working on computer and I only have 2 days left at home so till now I have been making her happy sorry guys!!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would be more than willing to take the 680s and the waterblocks off your hands... for the right price... not as an insult or anything, I would give you $100 for all of them. As I said, not an insult, it's just all I have in my bank account.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> a couple of brand new 680's with blocks for 100 bucks? Sounds pretty insulting since a block is worth more than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually this is not insulting to me you are right it is a low ball price but I do it on ebay all the time when they say make a offer you will will not believe what some people have accepted!!!
> 
> but No way I am accepting this price it is up for negotiation. I want to get enough off these to buy another titan I have already ordered 2 water blocks for the titan but I need another titan now!!!
Click to expand...

As I later said it was a joke, and if I had the money, I would give you a much more reasonable offer. Who knows, maybe 680s will be worth $100 in 5 years. That offer would apply then.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> As I later said it was a joke, and if I had the money, I would give you a much more reasonable offer. Who knows, maybe 680s will be worth $100 in 5 years. That offer would apply then.


Hey dman811 dont get so thin skin. I said I respected this offer as I have made crazy offers on Ebay and had them accepted.. so ask and maybe you will receive...


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Which the EK Titan Block has absolutely nothing to do with. AquaTuning is demanding royalties from us for a design they did design, but hasn't been used in years. Read the full press release.
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/345/19/EKWB---Aquatuning-Cooperation/
> 
> Aquatuning barely sold any EK products as it is, they've been slowly depleting the availability for months, not a big loss to us.


Opps, didn't know you were on one of the "arguing" sides.








Poor nerds like me have no idea what to make of this stuff when companies start mud-slinging at each other.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Opps, didn't know you were on one of the "arguing" sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor nerds like me have no idea what to make of this stuff when companies start mud-slinging at each other.


I like to ague about something I beliee in but I will have all the facts and make sure I am 100% right!!!


----------



## seross69

I know you want this!!!!!


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Did you now that EK block is a license of Aqua and that the dont want to pay anymore for the license. I dont now if its the end of the EK block.


Aren't you mixing up Aquacomputer and Aquatuning here?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> As I later said it was a joke, and if I had the money, I would give you a much more reasonable offer. Who knows, maybe 680s will be worth $100 in 5 years. That offer would apply then.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dman811 dont get so thin skin. I said I respected this offer as I have made crazy offers on Ebay and had them accepted.. so ask and maybe you will receive...
Click to expand...

OK. It's just people who go around trolling threads after the issue has been resolved really tend to piss me off.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm torn on the Titan issue... I might go green again, but definitely not for awhile. In general I prefer NVidia hardware, but I can't complain about my 7970's and considering the fact that (blocks included) they were less than $900... I think I can hold out for a 790 in a year - or maybe a pair for some quad-SLI action.









I'd be tempted to make you an offer on that pair of 680's (a real one mind you) but since that would pretty much just be a side-grade for me, hopefully someone that is building from scratch and was about to drop a grand on a pair with the same blocks _retail_ will be able to benefit.


----------



## seross69

Thanks Guys I sure wished I had more rep so I could post them on here... Well off on day trip with family so no playing with my toys today..


----------



## seross69

Also A big shout out to my sponsors. With my progess I am amazed I still have them..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...mpre=http://stores.ebay.com/HELLFIRE-TOYZ-LLC


----------



## seross69

One more Picture of my new Baby that needs a twin My Titan!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Aren't you mixing up Aquacomputer and Aquatuning here?


nee


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> nee


Well then your reply didn't make any sense :-/


----------



## seross69

a bad day today and a day out with the family yesterday. I don't know if any of you have worked like I do but trust me everything goes right to the day before you leave it seems like everything tears up and everyone has bad feelings including me because I am leaving tomorrow so it does not make a a nice day!!!!




























just wished could have one nice relaxing day before I start flying!!


----------



## seross69

I thought the TX10-D was big Until I put this in it. AND then WOW





















*Excessive Insainity*






A 400mm Tube with a EK-D5 DUAL-TOP-CSQ-BK and the mount for it so I can put 2 D-5 in it. WOW this is big. I also have a EK-Multioption RES X3 - Multiport TOP on top of it because i wanted 2 inlets if not more and I am planning on putting 2 of these in this side. But still WOW.. it will work but I going to have to change my plans tube run plans??


----------



## kingchris

loads of room, you could fit almost a full playing card on top of that..lol..


----------



## Thrasher1016

Very _phallic_!!!








Has some strength and polearm-like qualities to it; all it needs now is a Halberd tip and you'll be good to go!









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Leaving this morning in a few minutes to go to work so it will be a few more days until we have any more *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

A Picture of Excessive Insanity for all your picture junkies!!!!

I am 5' 9" and look at my Case.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I need to find me a well paid job or win millions on the lottery so i can do something like this.
Or I could get a load of credit cards, buy loads and loads of stuff, get it shipped to a PO box address abroad so it's hard to trace to me, move away with a new alias and build it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I need to find me a well paid job or win millions on the lottery so i can do something like this.
> Or I could get a load of credit cards, buy loads and loads of stuff, get it shipped to a PO box address abroad so it's hard to trace to me, move away with a new alias and build it.


or be smart work hard all your life and get a nice job promotion with yearly bonus of 25% of yearly salary. and you this to build this. also have further plans for this.. wish it is just dumb luck that enabled this but It was hard work and a little luck..


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> or be smart work hard all your life and get a nice job promotion with yearly bonus of 25% of yearly salary. and you this to build this. also have further plans for this.. wish it is just dumb luck that enabled this but It was hard work and a little luck..


its all different in the uk, in my opinion anyway


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I need to find me a well paid job or win millions on the lottery so i can do something like this.
> Or I could get a load of credit cards, buy loads and loads of stuff, get it shipped to a PO box address abroad so it's hard to trace to me, move away with a new alias and build it.


Any excuse to get away from England?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> its all different in the uk, in my opinion anyway


Agreed.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> its all different in the uk, in my opinion anyway


I agree with you their I work with enough guys from the UK to believe this and this is the only thing I like about the USA is that anything is possible if you work hard enough. I have never been to college but my but immediate boss is the VP of the company I work for. this is from hard wok and being smart and good at my job


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I agree with you their I work with enough guys from the UK to believe this and this is the only thing I like about the USA is that anything is possible if you work hard enough. I have never been to college but my but immediate boss is the VP of the company I work for. this is from hard wok and being smart and good at my job


What is your occupation if you don't mind sharing that with us?


----------



## seross69

i have been thinking about my 3 day adventure in making my own 24 pin atx cable. I was trying to use 12 and 14 awg wire so it would be stiff enough to train and make it look like I want. I think the wire is too big for these pins no I know it is. it will work fin for 4 pin molex connectors but not for this. so I am going to try to use 16 awg wire covered with heatshrink and then sleeving to achieve the stiffness I want. what dose everyone thing will I have better luck??


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What is your occupation if you don't mind sharing that with us?


I think he's the ops manager for an oil rig or something along those lines... at least from the snippets mentioned earlier on in the thread.


----------



## seross69

I am a maintenance supervisor/ electrical projects engineer. no college or university!! over a rig, or group of rigs depending on time and complexity


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am a maintenance supervisor/ electrical projects engineer. no college or university!! over a rig, or group of rigs depending on time and complexity


I'm in my first year at college, I've got so long to wait.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I'm in my first year at college, I've got so long to wait.


stay with it as I wish I would have it would have made my life easier and faster!!! the most important thing is to have talent and drive for what you do


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> or be smart work hard all your life and get a nice job promotion with yearly bonus of 25% of yearly salary. and you this to build this. also have further plans for this.. wish it is just dumb luck that enabled this but It was hard work and a little luck..


Yup. That right there. Hard work and a brain.
I happen to have a salaried position with a bonus too, but this was after quite a long spell of unemployment after losing what was was going to be my career originally, so I'm glad to be where I am!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> its all different in the uk, in my opinion anyway


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Any excuse to get away from England?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.


I'm not purposefully bringing a bad tone into the conversation, but no matter the location in the "developed" world, hard work trumps everything!








I can't say I know how it works for anything but the RAF and SAS in the UK though, so again, grain of salt and all that...

----

I think Scott's an electrical engineer or something like that, but I'm not sure. It's something to do with zap-zaps.

Thanks - T


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yup. That right there. Hard work and a brain.
> I happen to have a salaried position with a bonus too, but this was after quite a long spell of unemployment after losing what was was going to be my career originally, so I'm glad to be where I am!
> 
> I'm not purposefully bringing a bad tone into the conversation, but no matter the location in the "developed" world, hard work trumps everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say I know how it works for anything but the RAF and SAS in the UK though, so again, grain of salt and all that...
> 
> ----
> 
> I think Scott's an electrical engineer or something like that, but I'm not sure. It's something to do with zap-zaps.
> 
> Thanks - T


there obviously are good jobs but with 60 million people in a country that you can drive from top to bottom in about 8 hours its kinda more about the people you know


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> there obviously are good jobs but with 60 million people in a country that you can drive from top to bottom in about 8 hours its kinda more about the people you know


Yeah, that's the one part that I know I don't know about. It's not the same population (U.S. is obv. greater), but the far more concentrated population density that makes that such a pain (especially in the south), at least from what I know!

Scott must be on a plane or something....









Thanks - T


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah, I'm kinda in the same boat... I went to college - for a BFA







Didn't finish though, started my own business in my last year and started a full time job at the same time... basically, I just didn't see how I was going to live until I had a sufficient portfolio to be doing contract work - and honestly I'm just not that great an artist.









Long story short - unless I had lucked into a top management position at a major international gallery or auction house - there's no way I'd be making as much money as I do now. Of course, I work as a programmer and IT manager - absolutely nothing at all to do with art (and therefore nothing to do with anything I studied in college).









Of course, maybe I'd have gotten lucky and caught the eye of some rich loser in LA or NYC and wound up selling some messy abstract paintings for $100K each... so I could actually be getting screwed. In another dimension I might be Jackson Pollock - I should find that version of me and hit him up for a loan...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, I'm kinda in the same boat... I went to college - for a BFA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't finish though, started my own business in my last year and started a full time job at the same time... basically, I just didn't see how I was going to live until I had a sufficient portfolio to be doing contract work - and honestly I'm just not that great an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short - unless I had lucked into a top management position at a major international gallery or auction house - there's no way I'd be making as much money as I do now. Of course, I work as a programmer and IT manager - absolutely nothing at all to do with art (and therefore nothing to do with anything I studied in college).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, maybe I'd have gotten lucky and caught the eye of some rich loser in LA or NYC and wound up selling some messy abstract paintings for $100K each... so I could actually be getting screwed. In another dimension I might be Jackson Pollock - I should find that version of me and hit him up for a loan...


post a pic of your art i would like to see and probably some others also


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> post a pic of your art i would like to see and probably some others also


LOL! That would require a major excavation at this point... although hopefully in a few years I'll have a chance to get back to working on a few pieces. The next time I'm at my parents' house for a visit, I'll grab a pic of my koi painting I did for them... that's about the only thing that hasn't been thrown out or shoved away in storage. The last time I did any serious painting was almost 20 years ago!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL! That would require a major excavation at this point... although hopefully in a few years I'll have a chance to get back to working on a few pieces. The next time I'm at my parents' house for a visit, I'll grab a pic of my koi painting I did for them... that's about the only thing that hasn't been thrown out or shoved away in storage. The last time I did any serious painting was almost 20 years ago!


nice one


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I thought the TX10-D was big Until I put this in it. AND then WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excessive Insainity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 400mm Tube with a EK-D5 DUAL-TOP-CSQ-BK and the mount for it so I can put 2 D-5 in it. WOW this is big. I also have a EK-Multioption RES X3 - Multiport TOP on top of it because i wanted 2 inlets if not more and I am planning on putting 2 of these in this side. But still WOW.. it will work but I going to have to change my plans tube run plans??


PROGRESS

Told Ya "always modifications during the build" take your time "by the time you read this you are in the plane".


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> i have been thinking about my 3 day adventure in making my own 24 pin atx cable. I was trying to use 12 and 14 awg wire so it would be stiff enough to train and make it look like I want. I think the wire is too big for these pins no I know it is. it will work fin for 4 pin molex connectors but not for this. so I am going to try to use 16 awg wire covered with heatshrink and then sleeving to achieve the stiffness I want. what dose everyone thing will I have better luck??


I suggest checking out that post earlier about sowing the wires together in order to create the exact layout you want.

I can also say hard work and knowing people definitely trumps college. I graduated HS in 2010, worked an internship at a data center till October, applied for a full time position running mainframe production and 6 months out of HS I was making 40k/year + benefits/paid vacation/sick/all that jazz.
Now I am barely 21 (as of April) and can put over 40k down on a house if I wanted... except I don't want that kind of responsibility







.
Right now I'm actually working to secure a position where I can work from home, I'll buy ~10 acres, start planning a micro-farm, be able to live almost entirely off the land, probably with my best friends, and stick it to the consumerist A-holes that currently run our society.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yeah, that's the one part that I know I don't know about. It's not the same population (U.S. is obv. greater), but the far more concentrated population density that makes that such a pain (especially in the south), at least from what I know!
> 
> Scott must be on a plane or something....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Yeah T been on a plane while you were sleeping and working 14 hours to Tokyo 2 hour break in lounge to drink and look at the forums.. then another 7 hours to singapore. have about 10 hours there and then another flight to Indonesia..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> there obviously are good jobs but with 60 million people in a country that you can drive from top to bottom in about 8 hours its kinda more about the people you know


It always helps open doors when you know someone. life is about networking, meeting people and marketing your self constantly. But even with this you still need talent and hard work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I suggest checking out that post earlier about sowing the wires together in order to create the exact layout you want.
> 
> I can also say hard work and knowing people definitely trumps college. I graduated HS in 2010, worked an internship at a data center till October, applied for a full time position running mainframe production and 6 months out of HS I was making 40k/year + benefits/paid vacation/sick/all that jazz.
> Now I am barely 21 (as of April) and can put over 40k down on a house if I wanted... except I don't want that kind of responsibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Right now I'm actually working to secure a position where I can work from home, I'll buy ~10 acres, start planning a micro-farm, be able to live almost entirely off the land, probably with my best friends, and stick it to the consumerist A-holes that currently run our society.


I am going to look into sewing the Cables together but I also want the wires stiff also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> PROGRESS
> 
> Told Ya "always modifications during the build" take your time "by the time you read this you are in the plane".


Yeah just got off plane and I know a lot of things are going to change my original planes and layout..


----------



## seross69

Thinking I might need to add a third pedestal to this build.. don't know yet just thinking


----------



## Magical Eskimo

A third pedestal??!!

This is madness!!

...

No...

This.. is...

*EXCESSIVE INSANITY!!!!*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> A third pedestal??!!
> 
> This is madness!!
> 
> ...
> 
> No...
> 
> This.. is...
> 
> *EXCESSIVE INSANITY!!!!*


Why not I am just thinking but might need the room because a lot of my plans have changed..


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I suggest checking out that post earlier about sowing the wires together in order to create the exact layout you want.
> 
> I can also say hard work and knowing people definitely trumps college. I graduated HS in 2010, worked an internship at a data center till October, applied for a full time position running mainframe production and 6 months out of HS I was making 40k/year + benefits/paid vacation/sick/all that jazz.
> Now I am barely 21 (as of April) and can put over 40k down on a house if I wanted... except I don't want that kind of responsibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Right now I'm actually working to secure a position where I can work from home, I'll buy ~10 acres, start planning a micro-farm, be able to live almost entirely off the land, probably with my best friends, and stick it to the consumerist A-holes that currently run our society.


This.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> This.


Wait. Which _part_ of that?









Yeah, I get that appeal completely (I love the sustainable lifestyle), and I agree with your supposition about college not being necessary, except it totally is.









I say this because of one simple thing:
"Oh, Mr. Applicant, you don't have that paper that says you stuck your nose into a book / computer screen for __ # of years? Aww, well there's the door, and good luck!"

I played that game right there for two-and-a-half years with employers here in the U.S., and this is a person that was a military-trained civil engineering technician, meteorologist's tech, aerial navigation specialist, and combat veteran, and none of that mattered 'cause I didn't have a degree to back it up!
There ARE exceptions to that rule, obviously, but in technology fields? No, not really.
That fella up there (The_Hairy_Yak) got an "In" by getting an internship, and basically bypassed the BS, and that's one of the exceptions I was referring to...









I love my job, I love all the land I own, and my condo in CO (selling that), and all of what I can provide for my family, so I suppose as long as all of that is in order, it really doesn't matter who's got what!









Thanks - T


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Wait. Which _part_ of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I get that appeal completely (I love the sustainable lifestyle), and I agree with your supposition about college not being necessary, except it totally is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this because of one simple thing:
> "Oh, Mr. Applicant, you don't have that paper that says you stuck your nose into a book / computer screen for __ # of years? Aww, well there's the door, and good luck!"
> 
> I played that game right there for two-and-a-half years with employers here in the U.S., and this is a person that was a military-trained civil engineering technician, meteorologist's tech, aerial navigation specialist, and combat veteran, and none of that mattered 'cause I didn't have a degree to back it up!
> There ARE exceptions to that rule, obviously, but in technology fields? No, not really.
> That fella up there (The_Hairy_Yak) got an "In" by getting an internship, and basically bypassed the BS, and that's one of the exceptions I was referring to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my job, I love all the land I own, and my condo in CO (selling that), and all of what I can provide for my family, so I suppose as long as all of that is in order, it really doesn't matter who's got what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


I was referring to the self sustainable section of that, and I certainly know first hand that in the UK it is super difficult to get a well paying job without a slip of paper showing your qualifications. I'm not sure how familiar you are with the different exam/qualification types that the UK uses but i did awful in my GCSEs (high school) but they managed to get me into college where I am doing the highest level of Software Development and Programming (even though my speciality is hardware, programming will pay better)


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I was referring to the self sustainable section of that, and I certainly know first hand that in the UK it is super difficult to get a well paying job without a slip of paper showing your qualifications. I'm not sure how familiar you are with the different exam/qualification types that the UK uses but i did awful in my GCSEs (high school) but they managed to get me into college where I am doing the highest level of Software Development and Programming (even though my speciality is hardware, programming will pay better)


Not as familiar as I should be to have an intelligent conversation about it, embarrassingly enough!









Yeah, I'm no hippie, but I don't believe we should use and abuse the planet. We are this world's only stewards, and this is our only world so far, and realistically, probably ever, so we owe our existence to making concerted efforts to sustain what we have.
When I was taking sustainable design classes for my Architecture degree, I really got into that, and while I still shop at the store and I still drive a CE vehicle, I do what I _can_ to minimize the impact of my modern family on the space around me!
Always been an outdoorsman too, and I hate seeing wild spaces losing their wildness...









ASIDE: I think we hijacked Scott's thread while he's on the plane!!!









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Wait. Which _part_ of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I get that appeal completely (I love the sustainable lifestyle), and I agree with your supposition about college not being necessary, except it totally is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this because of one simple thing:
> "Oh, Mr. Applicant, you don't have that paper that says you stuck your nose into a book / computer screen for __ # of years? Aww, well there's the door, and good luck!"
> 
> I played that game right there for two-and-a-half years with employers here in the U.S., and this is a person that was a military-trained civil engineering technician, meteorologist's tech, aerial navigation specialist, and combat veteran, and none of that mattered 'cause I didn't have a degree to back it up!
> There ARE exceptions to that rule, obviously, but in technology fields? No, not really.
> That fella up there (The_Hairy_Yak) got an "In" by getting an internship, and basically bypassed the BS, and that's one of the exceptions I was referring to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my job, I love all the land I own, and my condo in CO (selling that), and all of what I can provide for my family, so I suppose as long as all of that is in order, it really doesn't matter who's got what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I was referring to the self sustainable section of that, and I certainly know first hand that in the UK it is super difficult to get a well paying job without a slip of paper showing your qualifications. I'm not sure how familiar you are with the different exam/qualification types that the UK uses but i did awful in my GCSEs (high school) but they managed to get me into college where I am doing the highest level of Software Development and Programming (even though my speciality is hardware, programming will pay better)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Not as familiar as I should be to have an intelligent conversation about it, embarrassingly enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm no hippie, but I don't believe we should use and abuse the planet. We are this world's only stewards, and this is our only world so far, and realistically, probably ever, so we owe our existence to making concerted efforts to sustain what we have.
> When I was taking sustainable design classes for my Architecture degree, I really got into that, and while I still shop at the store and I still drive a CE vehicle, I do what I _can_ to minimize the impact of my modern family on the space around me!
> Always been an outdoorsman too, and I hate seeing wild spaces losing their wildness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIDE: I think we hijacked Scott's thread while he's on the plane!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


I actually like the intellectually stimulating conversation and I do agree with a lot of what you said except that in the USA if you are willing to work in the right industry it dose not matter about the education it makes it a lot easier and a lot faster with a education but dose not matter if you have the talent. with your skills and if you were willing to work in my industry with time away from home I could get you a well paying job you could advance from depending on your talent very easy!!! look at the oil industry the starting jobs are at 6 figures and my job is well above this. starting is entry level and then it goes up from there!!

T send me a resume if you are not happy and I will see what I can do... depending on your skill level would depend on pay.. I made close to half a mil if you count what company paid for foreign tax and bonus plus extra time worked and I am just a damn electrician by trade!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah T been on a plane while you were sleeping and working 14 hours to Tokyo 2 hour break in lounge to drink and look at the forums.. then another 7 hours to singapore. have about 10 hours there and then another flight to Indonesia..
> It always helps open doors when you know someone. life is about networking, meeting people and marketing your self constantly. But even with this you still need talent and hard work.
> I am going to look into sewing the Cables together but I also want the wires stiff also.
> Yeah just got off plane and I know a lot of things are going to change my original planes and layout..


Its a big case you have, You are thinking about a 3e pedestel. Where are you going to use a 3e pedestel for.
Do you make sketches for your build. It helpt me.

Mounted the acrylic in the pedestel and wanted to do more but my drilling machine need repair it sudenly gave up. i now what parts i need but cant tell it in englisch.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

T - What you said is commonly the case... however, it's mostly the case in jobs you (OK, I shouldn't speak for you) make that jobs _I_ would never want. If you want to work in a multi-national corporation as some kind of cube-zombie or hamster-wheel joe punchclock... then yes - an interviewer will likely show you to the door after indicating that you only have a HS diploma. However, there are plenty of situations (_especially in technology_) where that piece of paper doesn't mean squat to the interviewer.

I wish I was able to hire someone at our company, but since I don't really need the manpower - and I'd likely have to cut my pay or at least my budget + bonus - to do so... I'm out of that game at the moment. However, when I was in my previous position as MIS Director for a reasonably large industrial laundry company (~$100M/yr - 2500 employees) a degree would have counted _against you_ when I was interviewing for new positions. In general I have a distaste for academics in technology - at least in IT/IS as applied in non-tech industries. If you have an EE... great - but until you're proven I'm not paying for the paper... unless I'm actually hiring for an _engineering_ position. If you have a CS/CIS degree... I wouldn't have even bothered to give you an interview. I did at first - but after the first 20 applicants I saw a decided pattern that turned me off to anyone that would choose that major.

Ultimately I wound up hiring a housewife with no professional skills but incredible aptitude (she just worked from home building computers for friends and family), and a retired veteran (who might have had a degree, don't know and didn't care) who was an amateur radio enthusiast. Later on I hired a kid I just met at Frys who was just loitering in the networking aisle - who had no experience _or_ education but wanted to work with networking so bad he was buying hardware to 'play with'









They did a decent job of replacing me when I left the next year...









At my current job, I had two employees that were both CIS bachelors holders... and after 6 months I had to fire both of them because I was just too sick of fixing their mistakes and constantly hearing how they were underpaid - despite getting full-time salaries for working ~30hrs/wk. It's much less work NOW - with no employees than it was with the two of them constantly blowing things up. Incidentally, the one guy actually got WORSE after we paid for him to get his MCSE...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Wait. Which _part_ of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I get that appeal completely (I love the sustainable lifestyle), and I agree with your supposition about college not being necessary, except it totally is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this because of one simple thing:
> *"Oh, Mr. Applicant, you don't have that paper that says you stuck your nose into a book / computer screen for __ # of years? Aww, well there's the door, and good luck!"*
> 
> I played that game right there for two-and-a-half years with employers here in the U.S., and this is a person that was a military-trained civil engineering technician, meteorologist's tech, aerial navigation specialist, and combat veteran, and none of that mattered 'cause I didn't have a degree to back it up!
> There ARE exceptions to that rule, obviously, but in technology fields? No, not really.
> That fella up there (The_Hairy_Yak) got an "In" by getting an internship, and basically bypassed the BS, and that's one of the exceptions I was referring to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my job, I love all the land I own, and my condo in CO (selling that), and all of what I can provide for my family, so I suppose as long as all of that is in order, it really doesn't matter who's got what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


My opinion is simple. If you turn me down due to not having a government induced hyper inflated piece of paper, I DO NOT want to work for you anyways. Same goes for a drug test, you are not entitled to know what I do outside of work. If my personality, projected values, and talents are not enough for you then I will gladly show myself the door. America has done an amazing job suckering people into debt and luxury in order to chase the American dream, but it is simply unsustainable. We are absolutely to wasteful and it is quite despicable.

That being said, I have a special place in my heart for technology and its inherent evils. I just believe everything you use or buy should be a conscious decision and firmly acknowledge the evils associated with them.

- Philosophy from an ignorant 21 year old


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> - Philosophy from an ignorant 21 year old


If every ignorant 21 year old had the same philosophy as you do, I personally would have far less fear for our future as a republic.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> If every ignorant 21 year old had the same philosophy as you do, I personally would have far less fear for our future as a republic.


Amen to that!!


----------



## Gawlron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> T - What you said is commonly the case... however, it's mostly the case in jobs you (OK, I shouldn't speak for you) make that jobs _I_ would never want. If you want to work in a multi-national corporation as some kind of cube-zombie or hamster-wheel joe punchclock... then yes - an interviewer will likely show you to the door after indicating that you only have a HS diploma. However, there are plenty of situations (_especially in technology_) where that piece of paper doesn't mean squat to the interviewer.
> 
> I wish I was able to hire someone at our company, but since I don't really need the manpower - and I'd likely have to cut my pay or at least my budget + bonus - to do so... I'm out of that game at the moment. However, when I was in my previous position as MIS Director for a reasonably large industrial laundry company (~$100M/yr - 2500 employees) a degree would have counted _against you_ when I was interviewing for new positions. In general I have a distaste for academics in technology - at least in IT/IS as applied in non-tech industries. If you have an EE... great - but until you're proven I'm not paying for the paper... unless I'm actually hiring for an _engineering_ position. If you have a CS/CIS degree... I wouldn't have even bothered to give you an interview. I did at first - but after the first 20 applicants I saw a decided pattern that turned me off to anyone that would choose that major.
> 
> Ultimately I wound up hiring a housewife with no professional skills but incredible aptitude (she just worked from home building computers for friends and family), and a retired veteran (who might have had a degree, don't know and didn't care) who was an amateur radio enthusiast. Later on I hired a kid I just met at Frys who was just loitering in the networking aisle - who had no experience _or_ education but wanted to work with networking so bad he was buying hardware to 'play with'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did a decent job of replacing me when I left the next year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my current job, I had two employees that were both CIS bachelors holders... and after 6 months I had to fire both of them because I was just too sick of fixing their mistakes and constantly hearing how they were underpaid - despite getting full-time salaries for working ~30hrs/wk. It's much less work NOW - with no employees than it was with the two of them constantly blowing things up. Incidentally, the one guy actually got WORSE after we paid for him to get his MCSE...


This post just made me flash back to when I was working HP... I'm not going to sleep tonight because that place caused a ridiculous amount of stress in my life - came to the point where I was having not so nice thoughts about my boss.







I can never return to the IT field... but at least I've started to love building computers for myself again.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Oh yeah, I don't disagree, particularly with technology, since I've heard the same thing from other people, so since I'm not in Tech (CAD / Architecture / sustainable design), I wouldn't know by heart!

I have multiple degrees, so I learned long ago to not whine when you sit at home at night after a day's work, feeling like your money and education isn't being paid for.
I have my Master's in Military History (Airpower focus) and then my Drafting & Design degree and accompanying CAD certificates, so I guess it's really about what I was passionate about and what I knew I could make money with!
In this field, they generally want that paper and all that, so experience is good but it has to have a foundation, or vice versa.









I work in a plant for a very large company that owns hundreds of plants around the US and the world, so it's a powerful entity that spans not only my producy envelope, but others as well, but when you only work at one plant (and mine is very small), you feel like it's smaller, so that helps me to not feel so overwhelmed and underappreciated. Oh and also, there's a lot of collaboration between drafters at different plants to spread design ideas and workloads, so we don't always stay stuk with our same "standard product" all year 'round! It's not so bad...
Frankly, I want a powerful, well-heeled company to be where I'm at; it's a bit of security compared to my last position (after the military).









@The_Hairy_Yak -

I totally agree on at least one point: We as a society are blasphemously wasteful, and it's sad, really.

I will stick my foot down and root in hard on one thing though; You can talk all you want about privacy and your experience, but I'm sitting on years and years of REAL education, none of which was wasted at all, and I have not only that paper, but my vast array of knowledge to prove it! Scoff and bemoan the "knowledge" that some college graduates obviously don't have, but I gained a great deal whist in school, and I'll always be adding to it, as neither of my professionally trained areas are static; They will always be changing, and I will always make the effort to keep up until I can't anymore, then I will retire!

And about the drug tests? If what someone does violates the law and can bring down some form or fashion of disruption upon the business you plan to work for, I'm pretty sure they want to know if that individual is that kind of risk.
Now, this is not to say those stupid tests are accurate at ALL, because they AREN'T, but that's beside the point!









And the American Dream is completely attainable. My opinion? It's not a national thing. That's a personal thing. If I can sustain my "dream", then I need only worry for myself and my future generations, and part of what I do in my job is helping to grow the nation's future infrastructure sustainability, so at least I know I'm adding back!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

whoa deep discussions.. but good.. at 1130 local time after not enough sleep it is some reading this is for sure!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> whoa deep discussions.. but good.. at 1130 local time after not enough sleep it is some reading this is for sure!!


It must be because we are in need of...

MOAR PICTURES AND PROGRESS!










Although, yes I understand we're going to be waiting awhile for those...


----------



## Bart

I follow Buddhist principles, completely by accident.







I've learned to "desire less". As long as I have a decent PC, wheels, liquor, and a place to live, I'm happy. That wouldn't satisfy anyone keeping up with the "rat race" though. I'm making 75K a year before considerable taxes, and I'm doing alright. With my nerd skills, I could be making more, but I don't chase cash. One of the benefits of growing up poor I guess.









EDIT: drunk post!! I blame the sweet sweet Kraken / Coke mix.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I follow Buddhist principles, completely by accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned to "desire less". As long as I have a decent PC, wheels, liquor, and a place to live, I'm happy. That wouldn't satisfy anyone keeping up with the "rat race" though. I'm making 75K a year before considerable taxes, and I'm doing alright. With my nerd skills, I could be making more, but I don't chase cash. One of the benefits of growing up poor I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: drunk post!! I blame the sweet sweet Kraken / Coke mix.


Lol ! wut ! I have a hard time seeing how your buying pc parts dovetails with buddhist principles








What you call a decent pc is way overkill compared to the non-enthusiast, so we must all be enthusiastic buddhist wanna bes








I know I qualify on purchases alone for some kinda of ninja buddhist !!


----------



## Bart

You sir, have a point. I blame my mid-life crisis, and impending back-pay that I'm owed.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I follow Buddhist principles, completely by accident.


I followed 'Buddhist Principles' in college... been a long time now since I saw 'the Buddha'...


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It must be because we are in need of...
> 
> MOAR PICTURES AND PROGRESS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, yes I understand we're going to be waiting awhile for those...


Yeah, we'll be without for a while...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I follow Buddhist principles, completely by accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned to "desire less". As long as I have a decent PC, wheels, liquor, and a place to live, I'm happy. That wouldn't satisfy anyone keeping up with the "rat race" though. I'm making 75K a year before considerable taxes, and I'm doing alright. With my nerd skills, I could be making more, but I don't chase cash. One of the benefits of growing up poor I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: drunk post!! I blame the sweet sweet Kraken / Coke mix.


_That_ stuff again...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Lol ! wut ! I have a hard time seeing how your buying pc parts dovetails with buddhist principles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you call a decent pc is way overkill compared to the non-enthusiast, so we must all be enthusiastic buddhist wanna bes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I qualify on purchases alone for some kinda of ninja buddhist !!


Ninja Buddhist PC builder... Nice!

Thanks - T


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I've rewrote what I want to say 5 times now. It's safe to say I'm not going to be able to express my opinions over this interface. But either way - When you're spending hours and hours away from the ones you love (family, friends, people you would otherwise meet), just remember it only takes a small homestead to survive. Our culture has us convinced that the people who raise our youth should be working for printable currency to buy unnecessary luxury items instead of improving the quality of our population. Anyone who charges you money or gives you money for a sense of purpose does not have your happiness in mind.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You sir, have a point. I blame my mid-life crisis, and impending back-pay that I'm owed.


Ooh ! impending back-pay !! I smell BUDDHA


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You sir, have a point. I blame my mid-life crisis, and impending back-pay that I'm owed.


Always nice to get extra money!!!!!

Finally at hotel in Indonesia will get a good nights sleep in a bed and then go to the work place tomorrow. Tired of travelling this is for sure. ready to get my work days over with and go back the other way...


----------



## derickwm

Is this a build log or a travel log?


----------



## kingchris




----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Is this a build log or a travel log?


that is a very good question that right now I do not have an answer for as my body and mind dose not know where it is or what time zone it is in..


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I've rewrote what I want to say 5 times now. It's safe to say I'm not going to be able to express my opinions over this interface. But either way - When you're spending hours and hours away from the ones you love (family, friends, people you would otherwise meet), just remember it only takes a small homestead to survive. Our culture has us convinced that the people who raise our youth should be working for printable currency to buy unnecessary luxury items instead of improving the quality of our population. Anyone who charges you money or gives you money for a sense of purpose does not have your happiness in mind.


Oh you've made a fine point, so don't doubt yourself in that regard, and again, I don't disagree with the _idea_, but also realize the almost impossible nature of what you espouse (especially in our current cultural and geopolitical climate). Most Americans can't afford to do what would be good for themselves and their own, much less the nation. This is to say nothing of the rest of the world and most of it's supposed "ills"...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Always nice to get extra money!!!!!
> 
> Finally at hotel in Indonesia will get a good nights sleep in a bed and then go to the work place tomorrow. Tired of travelling this is for sure. ready to get my work days over with and go back the other way...


Oh, very nice! Glad you've survived it!









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It must be because we are in need of...
> 
> MOAR PICTURES AND PROGRESS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, yes I understand we're going to be waiting awhile for those...


dont worry I was able to take lots of nice pictures that I will post slowly over the next 28 days!!! some may be reruns because of questions or ideas I have but I have LOTSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Is this a build log or a travel log?


Ha did you lost the way! .


----------



## Thrasher1016

This is now a the Community of Scott-ville B.S. forum........
















Thanks - T


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> My opinion is simple. If you turn me down due to not having a government induced hyper inflated piece of paper, I DO NOT want to work for you anyways. Same goes for a drug test, you are not entitled to know what I do outside of work. If my personality, projected values, and talents are not enough for you then I will gladly show myself the door. America has done an amazing job suckering people into debt and luxury in order to chase the American dream, but it is simply unsustainable. We are absolutely to wasteful and it is quite despicable.
> 
> That being said, I have a special place in my heart for technology and its inherent evils. I just believe everything you use or buy should be a conscious decision and firmly acknowledge the evils associated with them.
> 
> - Philosophy from an ignorant 21 year old


Do what makes you happy. If somebody's happy with the rat race, that's what they should do. If not, don't.

What makes the world interesting and worthwhile is the diversity -- not talking race, etc, but the things that push people's buttons. Don't scoff at somebody just because they don't live a life you would want to live.

Am I part of the "corporate rat race"...yes. Do I get my jollies from how I do in that "race"...no. I get that from my family, my hobbies, etc. I enjoy my job, I'm at a level where I have a large degree of control over what my days look like, I do what I can to make sure the folks working for me enjoy their work and, more importantly, help them as much as possible to keep that work from dominating their lives.

Formal education is an ends to a means, most problems I've seen is that too many people see it as the "end" (I deserve XX because I have a degree). I don't hire people like that.

Do I work too much...probably. But a big reason for working like I do is to help make sure my kids have enough exposure to as many things as possible so they can make good decisions about what they want to do with their lives. Including all the usual suspects such as sports, but also art, music, writing etc. Academic performance is important, but neither my wife or I would "allow" one of our kids to sacrifice being well-rounded for simply academic achievement. They can be that "myopic" if they choose after they "launch".

My advice to my 20 year old...find and pursue what "pushes your button" but don't shoot yourself in the foot - most people's interests and passions change over time.

Out of 5, I think 1 may take a "traditional" work-career path.


----------



## Solonowarion

Work to live or live to work.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Work to live or live to work.


Live to live or work to work


----------



## PCModderMike

62 unread posts, and only one of them had any pictures in it....another successful off topic build log









Just trying to play with ya though, don't get bent out of shape.


----------



## seross69

Just for you Mike Some Pictures of my drive enclosure that I fitted 6 SSD's into.



Drive tray



Other side of the drive tray.



Back of the enclosure.



enclosure from the front with one drive in it. the front is covered by a single 5 1/4 case labs blank so it can not see seen.. and the enclosure itself is covered by matte white vinyl sticker material.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just for you Mike Some Pictures of my drive enclosure that I fitted 6 SSD's into.
> 
> 
> 
> Drive tray
> 
> 
> 
> Other side of the drive tray.
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> enclosure from the front with one drive in it. the front is covered by a single 5 1/4 case labs blank so it can not see seen.. and the enclosure itself is covered by matte white vinyl sticker material.


Before my build i wanted one but now i want to make a display in the form of a stair with 4 ssd on on. We see if it works out.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Work to live or live to work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Live to live or work to work


as Muddy Waters sang - I live the life I love and I love the life I live


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> as Muddy Waters sang - I live the life I love and I love the life I live


Whether you love it or not is irrelevant to those who are inhumanely forced to construct it.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Whether you love it or not is irrelevant to those who are inhumanely forced to construct it.


And depending on your perspective and level of sociopathy... the inverse holds true...









It's easy to take this perspective from a purely ideological standpoint, and if you could point me to the consumer goods (especially in technology, furniture, and hardware) that are not imported from countries with inhuman working conditions - I'll gladly support them. Well, I do actually with furniture - but that's a rare exception since there are at least a few good craftsman living in this country.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> And depending on your perspective and level of sociopathy... the inverse holds true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to take this perspective from a purely ideological standpoint, and if you could point me to the consumer goods (especially in technology, furniture, and hardware) that are not imported from countries with inhuman working conditions - I'll gladly support them. Well, I do actually with furniture - but that's a rare exception since there are at least a few good craftsman living in this country.


I love seeing statements like this from people that have never worked in these countries or actually seen with their own eyes the actual working conditions. Not only this but these people will not work safely even if you give them the correct tools and working conditions. They do not so it is not the fault of the companies and trust me the people are so glad to get the work and the ones that have jobs in these factories are able to live like kings compared to the rest of the people in these countries. I do not feel sorry for these people because they are happy and doing a lot better than most of the people in their countries.

I have been there and seen this with my own eyes and have these people work for me. So i know first hand...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> And depending on your perspective and level of sociopathy... the inverse holds true...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to take this perspective from a purely ideological standpoint, and if you could point me to the consumer goods (especially in technology, furniture, and hardware) that are not imported from countries with inhuman working conditions - I'll gladly support them. Well, I do actually with furniture - but that's a rare exception since there are at least a few good craftsman living in this country.


Quite factual. I don't suggest or subscribe to the idea of being able to avoid all of it. But learning how to balance on the edge of a knife in regards to morals and what you consume should be something you think about with every product you touch. Use washable containers instead of a plastic bag, decline bagging your single item from a restaurant, put all of your produce in the same provided bag instead of separate ones, use less TP, bike to the gym if possible because driving to exercise is silly, those are just simple things we all could easily do and make a big impact. Just


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I love seeing statements like this from people that have never worked in these countries or actually seen with their own eyes the actual working conditions. Not only this but these people will not work safely even if you give them the correct tools and working conditions. They do not so it is not the fault of the companies and trust me the people are so glad to get the work and the ones that have jobs in these factories are able to live like kings compared to the rest of the people in these countries. I do not feel sorry for these people because they are happy and doing a lot better than most of the people in their countries.
> 
> I have been there and seen this with my own eyes and have these people work for me. So i know first hand...


While that is certainly true - it's not necessarily a responsible position depending on whether you think only in regional terms or in global ones. Like everything it has a balance. For example, you are quite correct about the willingness to work (especially in southeast Asian countries) in unsafe or inhumane conditions - if the alternative is living in squalor and potentially starving to death. However, there is much about the working conditions (and for that matter general environmental conditions) in many of the 'industrial-producer' nations that is being forced upon the uneducated - or at least uninformed - populations of the world.

Just because a rural village in China or Indonesia isn't aware of the health risks associated with water table contamination from industrial waste - if _we_ as consumers are, _and_ there is another alternative, then it would seem only natural to make that alternative the norm. There is a large difference between someone choosing to work without safety equipment, or work 16hr days for slightly better than a regional median income - and forced sweatshop labor or dumping toxic waste into a stream people use for drinking or bathing.

Are you suggesting that simply because it's culturally acceptable in a certain country to sell your sons or daughters into slavery that we should support their 'choice' to do so?







(And yes... I know that's not what you're saying but it's still a valid point IMO).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> While that is certainly true - it's not necessarily a responsible position depending on whether you think only in regional terms or in global ones. Like everything it has a balance. For example, you are quite correct about the willingness to work (especially in southeast Asian countries) in unsafe or inhumane conditions - if the alternative is living in squalor and potentially starving to death. However, there is much about the working conditions (and for that matter general environmental conditions) in many of the 'industrial-producer' nations that is being forced upon the uneducated - or at least uninformed - populations of the world.
> 
> Just because a rural village in China or Indonesia isn't aware of the health risks associated with water table contamination from industrial waste - if _we_ as consumers are, _and_ there is another alternative, then it would seem only natural to make that alternative the norm. There is a large difference between someone choosing to work without safety equipment, or work 16hr days for slightly better than a regional median income - and forced sweatshop labor or dumping toxic waste into a stream people use for drinking or bathing.
> 
> *I really think you do not understand the fundamental problem here. They are aware of the health risk and we educate them on this daily but they still work unsafe. We as a international company are held to higher environmental standards than you have in the USA in these countries but does it make any difference?? No it dose not we segregate all our waste by their law or we will pay a hefty fine we send it in to shore separated and they take it and dump it into one hole and mix toxic with plastic and with paper. You tell them over and over used oil and paint is to go in a seperate container and they dump it into the sea...*
> 
> Are you suggesting that simply because it's culturally acceptable in a certain country to sell your sons or daughters into slavery that we should support their 'choice' to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And yes... I know that's not what you're saying but it's still a valid point IMO).


And as far a the slavery issue we don't have to support this but I also don't think we should force our values and morals on another people. This is what we seem to do with anything that is different than us we say it is wrong and should be done the way we think is right no matter what it is!!!

Also this is a log about my Computer build. Not a forum to debate the ills of the world. All of this is way off topic and I think we should get back on track. I know will not much be happening for the next 28 days but I still have lots of pictures and ideas I need help with so after I get rested I will be posting pictures and asking questions.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> And as far a the slavery issue we don't have to support this but I also don't think we should force our values and morals on another people. This is what we seem to do with anything that is different than us we say it is wrong and should be done the way we think is right no matter what it is!!!
> 
> Also this is a log about my Computer build. Not a forum to debate the ills of the world. All of this is way off topic and I think we should get back on track. I know will not much be happening for the next 28 days but I still have lots of pictures and ideas I need help with so after I get rested I will be posting pictures and asking questions.


Well played to avoid the storm that was brewing.


----------



## seross69

well Just talk to my wife and this showed up at my house my Second!!!



*TITAN*

Now if I ever get it built this will be *Excessive Insanity* especially since I am not a hard core gamer


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well Just talk to my wife and this showed up at my house my Second!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *TITAN*
> 
> Now if I ever get it built this will be *Excessive Insanity* especially since I am not a hard core gamer


Hah, the postman was all like "Dude's gone, I'm gonna make him mad and drop off a sweet toy he can't play with!"

Thanks - T


----------



## dougb62

If your the 1000th post, is there a prize??


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> If your the 1000th post, is there a prize??


YOU STOLE THIS FROM ME! I WAS 12 MINUTES LATE


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

OFF TOPIC CHAT IN A SPONSORED BUILD LOG?!?!?!?!

Clearly you haven't spent much time around Stren or Derickwm.









#KINGIGUANAFORADMIN


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yeah, and given the amount this cat drinks, you'd figure we'd be OT a _lot_ more around here...









Thanks - T


----------



## derickwm

1000? Pfft. Maybe I'll do a prize for the 5000th in my build 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> OFF TOPIC CHAT IN A SPONSORED BUILD LOG?!?!?!?!
> 
> Clearly you haven't spent much time around Stren or Derickwm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #KINGIGUANAFORADMIN


:wubsmiley


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> If your the 1000th post, is there a prize??


I had not thought about this but maybe will have one for the 2000th post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yeah, and given the amount this cat drinks, you'd figure we'd be OT a _lot_ more around here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Hey T I am a professional at that and never hardly drink before 8pm well most days then....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 1000? Pfft. Maybe I'll do a prize for the
> 5000th
> in my build


You are well on your way to the 5000th this is for sure.


----------



## seross69

I am thinking this will work. What does everyone else think??



I just do not want to go to a 250mm Tube and that is the next one smaller. Wish they had a 350mm as I think this would be perfect.

But as long as I get the ports turned the right way I should be ok..


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am thinking this will work. What does everyone else think??
> 
> 
> 
> I just do not want to go to a 250mm Tube and that is the next one smaller. Wish they had a 350mm as I think this would be perfect.


You could always cut it to size and then rethread it. I don't recommend it as you are much more likely to have leaks, but it may work.


----------



## fragamemnon

I just... I .... asdf

subbed


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I had not thought about this but maybe will have one for the 2000th post.


Oh dang... I tried


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think that res will be just about perfect... plus the size will let you handle tube routing outside the view of the window if you want to have the final view be ultra-clean. You could have tube routed top and bottom and then to 90-degree fittings to straight vertical runs to the CPU and GPU blocks.


----------



## subyman

That's one huge res, I love it.


----------



## seross69

Need help from someone with a case labs case. What is the height of the 3 bay covers that come with the cases???


----------



## socketus

dunno bout the triple, but each single cover is 40mm high, which I believe to be standard


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> dunno bout the triple, but each single cover is 40mm high, which I believe to be standard


Thanks for this Socketus but I am hoping someone that has one will measure it for me???


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks for this Socketus but I am hoping someone that has one will measure it for me???


If no one has an answer for you before I get back home - I'll measure one and put it up...

Off the top of my head I would say 124mm - but it might be as little as 122mm. There is a little space above and below the fan housing on a 120mm fan but it's not very much.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> If no one has an answer for you before I get back home - I'll measure one and put it up...
> 
> Off the top of my head I would say 124mm - but it might be as little as 122mm. There is a little space above and below the fan housing on a 120mm fan but it's not very much.


Thanks I sure would appreciate this!!


----------



## seross69

I still need help from someone with a case labs case. What is the height of the 3 bay covers that come with the cases???


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I still need help from someone with a case labs case. What is the height of the 3 bay covers that come with the cases???


I only have 2 together in mine, but they're 41mm high each, so 123mm total for 3, maybe round up to 125mm for the gaps between them.


----------



## seross69

Thanks Bart but I don't think I explained my self right could everyone see the below picture and I have a small red arrow to the item I am talking about.



I hope this helps...


----------



## Bart

Oh three DUAL bay covers? Gotcha. Mine are 126mm EACH.


----------



## seross69

Thats what I wanted to know...

Also Do you remember I had questions about male and female pins. Well I did find out these are fan pins and I bought them from Lutro0 Customs



Above is the male pins. http://lutro0-customs.com/products/molex-male-fan-terminal-5-count



Above is the female Pins. http://lutro0-customs.com/products/molex-female-fan-terminal-5-count

So they are 2 different type of female pins for fans..


----------



## seross69

How about my water blocks for my 2 Titanssssssssssss??









What you think????


----------



## kingchris

no not talking to you........... i want them!!


----------



## kingchris

also these are the other female fan pins your thinking off.


also some off us still have to do case modding, we all cant be off a work for weeks on end..lol..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> also these are the other female fan pins your thinking off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also some off us still have to do case modding, we all cant be off a work for weeks on end..lol..


Well got to work also.... Yes those are what I did not know what was for sure!! But now I know they are 2 different female pins for fans.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about my water blocks for my 2 Titanssssssssssss??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think????


I think EK did a great job with the Titan blocks, smexy. Although personally I like the XXL edition a little more.


----------



## petriedish81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about my water blocks for my 2 Titanssssssssssss??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think????


I think I want to see the tops of those blocks!









Edit: Ah, clear tops, makes me feel dumb! Also, did you get backplates? Wouldn't be
*EXCESSIVE INSANITY*
without backplates!

Edit #2: Of course I think of this after you get back to the rig, but you should have brought the stuff to make and sleeve your power supply wires with you. They don't take up much space, and it sounds like you have plenty of free time to practice!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> I think I want to see the tops of those blocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ah, clear tops, makes me feel dumb! Also, did you get backplates? Wouldn't be
> *EXCESSIVE INSANITY*
> without backplates!
> 
> Edit #2: Of course I think of this after you get back to the rig, but you should have brought the stuff to make and sleeve your power supply wires with you. They don't take up much space, and it sounds like you have plenty of free time to practice!


I have not seen the back plate yet are they making one??


----------



## socketus

EK block & plate for Titan


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> EK block & plate for Titan


thanks for this Socketus but I already have the water blocks so just want to find a back plate...


----------



## seross69

Found Backplates for my Titans and ordered them....


----------



## seross69

How about an *Excessive* amount of fittings.





I have at least 10 of ea of these fittings and some of them even more. I will be ready when I start my tubing run!!
I know TATH a parts collector...


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thats what I wanted to know...
> 
> Also Do you remember I had questions about male and female pins. Well I did find out these are fan pins and I bought them from Lutro0 Customs
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1490405/width/350/height/700
> 
> Above is the male pins. http://lutro0-customs.com/products/molex-male-fan-terminal-5-count
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1490406/width/350/height/700
> 
> Above is the female Pins. http://lutro0-customs.com/products/molex-female-fan-terminal-5-count
> 
> So they are 2 different type of female pins for fans..


I stand corrected my good sir.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about an *Excessive* amount of fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have at least 10 of ea of these fittings and some of them even more. I will be ready when I start my tubing run!!
> I know TATH a parts collector...


Wel i hate a empty storage or say i dont have it. NO i need progress so more spare parts.
















Ha ha when i think of it your a sort of my big brother as it coms to build a system.


----------



## seross69

An Excessive amount of Compression Fittings.



A six Pack



Of Monsoon Fittings



White With Black Ring



6 Six packs ot compression fittings



A Black 45 Monsoon Light port



Monsoon fittings sure do look good



Like the way they are individually packaged. I think they will look awesome in the build!!


----------



## seross69

I am thinking now maybe I should have used Black with white rings since all my other fittings are black?? what you guys think??


----------



## fragamemnon

Meh. Sounds mighty fine either way. I wouldn't be able to pick one if it were up to me.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think the fittings you have are better than fittings you do not have. It's much easier to attach tubing to fittings you have as well...









I understand that you're looking for a level of refinement that fits with the "Excessive Insanity" moniker, but when you're going to be running candy-color sleeving... in colors not used elsewhere in the build.. I don't think it really makes any sense to be worrying about using a different _neutral colored_ set of fittings on one of your loops (or parts of several for that matter).

tl;dr = those look just fine.


----------



## seross69

The Worlds largest PC Radiators bigger than the MO-RA3!! Excessive Insanity at its finest!!! The 3 I am going to USE!!!



Picture from the front of them!!!



Picture from the Side of one of them



A picture from the top of one of them



Another Picture of the 3 of them!!!

Actually these are radiators to cool 4 Cat 3516A's that are driving a 1140KW 600v Generator!!!

this provides the power for our drilling rig.

Gotcha


----------



## Thrasher1016

*MOAH POWAH!!!*

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Not much said about The Worlds largest PC Radiators bigger than the MO-RA3. I guess no one like the funny???


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not much said about The Worlds largest PC Radiators bigger than the MO-RA3. I guess no one like the funny???


Those things are huge! The biggest I've physically seen in person is my friend putting a compressor from a school water fountain as a TEC Chiller.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Those things are huge! The biggest I've physically seen in person is my friend putting a compressor from a school water fountain as a TEC Chiller.


I have actually seen bigger but the noise these make with the 40hp motors is tremendous... Plus It would take several hundred GT-15 to cover these I think to make it quieter!!! LOL


----------



## P1kk3wyn

haha my brother can attest to the noise of those things, he has also worked on oil rigs. says those things are mean. but sure go ahead and put them on your pc haha. have them on their own piece of property lol.


----------



## seross69

yeah I thought the whole post was pretty funny but I guess no one has a sense of humor this week or are busy on their haswell builds....


----------



## fragamemnon

I giggled. But will it cool quad-SLI GTX 295?


----------



## seross69

Depending on what your ambient temps are it will cool it as you want or the temps are this is for sure.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yeah I thought the whole post was pretty funny but I guess no one has a sense of humor this week or are busy on their haswell builds....


Nice to see this,
No fishing on the rig. I now firefighters who take 300lb on fish back from the rig. Do the fish at the rig you work on "when the are off duty".
And of fot the Monsoon "i stick to the bitspower shinny stuf" , I got 3 sets of the new quick disconnects but find the quality of the coolance better.
I wish koolance made their quick disconnects with in and out 1\4" tread.
Had no time last eavening had to go for excercise (partime firefighter chief also). I feel like a needle on a recordplayer "hanging\ need progress".

More later this week (like the pictures of th:thumb:e rig).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Nice to see this,
> No fishing on the rig. I now firefighters who take 300lb on fish back from the rig. Do the fish at the rig you work on "when the are off duty".
> And of fot the Monsoon "i stick to the bitspower shinny stuf" , I got 3 sets of the new quick disconnects but find the quality of the coolance better.
> I wish koolance made their quick disconnects with in and out 1\4" tread.
> Had no time last eavening had to go for excercise (partime firefighter chief also). I feel like a needle on a recordplayer "hanging\ need progress".
> 
> More later this week (like the pictures of th:thumb:e rig).


No one seems to fish from here but I have been on rigs where they did. You know my hobby and passion and it has nothing to do with fish...

I don't know why but I just like the monsoon fittings so much. especially the light port ones. now don't get me wrong I have a lot of bitspower fittings also have to because monsoon dose not make much yet if they ever will. but To me their compression fittings are the best looking of all of them..

You said "_I wish koolance made their quick disconnects with in and out 1\4" tread_" they do when i get a chance i will look them up for you...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

You mean like THESE and THESE?

They even have threaded versions of their latest, but strangely only in G3/8 not G1/4... not sure why...

AND OH EM GEE... on their direct sales site... the have THESE which I am ordering as soon as I hit "Post" on this reply..









I don't know why I never knew they had them in black... I'd have added them awhile back if I'd known that! BLACK IS GOOOOOOD!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You mean like THESE and THESE?
> 
> They even have threaded versions of their latest, but strangely only in G3/8 not G1/4... not sure why...
> 
> AND OH EM GEE... on their direct sales site... the have THESE which I am ordering as soon as I hit "Post" on this reply..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I never knew they had them in black... I'd have added them awhile back if I'd known that! BLACK IS GOOOOOOD!


they are new I am sure of this because i looked and looked a few weeks ago even asked and was told no.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> they are new I am sure of this because i looked and looked a few weeks ago even asked and was told no.


I knew there was a reason I had held off on them... order placed and they should be here by Monday!







Only went with one being threaded because only one of them will be panel (or component... not sure yet) mounted. Originally I had held off on QDCs for a few reasons... but the biggest being the exorbitant cost of the Bitspower QDCs. When you consider the fact that they also require a fitting on the opposite side... that's over $120 just to have two QDC connections in your loop.

And although I've only had one issue with a fitting from Bitspower, their QDCs haven't been 'in the wild' very long so haven't read much feedback on them. Since I couldn't get Koolance QD3/4s in black (until now) I just wrote the whole idea off as not being feasible. Now I will actually be able to pull my board without having to drain everything - which is starting to get much more complicated.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I knew there was a reason I had held off on them... order placed and they should be here by Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only went with one being threaded because only one of them will be panel (or component... not sure yet) mounted. Originally I had held off on QDCs for a few reasons... but the biggest being the exorbitant cost of the Bitspower QDCs. When you consider the fact that they also require a fitting on the opposite side... that's over $120 just to have two QDC connections in your loop.
> 
> And although I've only had one issue with a fitting from Bitspower, their QDCs haven't been 'in the wild' very long so haven't read much feedback on them. Since I couldn't get Koolance QD3/4s in black (until now) I just wrote the whole idea off as not being feasible. Now I will actually be able to pull my board without having to drain everything - which is starting to get much more complicated.


DiGiCiDAL would you send me the part numbers because i spent about 20 minutes looking at the koolance site and only found 2 of them..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No one seems to fish from here but I have been on rigs where they did. You know my hobby and passion and it has nothing to do with fish...
> 
> I don't know why but I just like the monsoon fittings so much. especially the light port ones. now don't get me wrong I have a lot of bitspower fittings also have to because monsoon dose not make much yet if they ever will. but To me their compression fittings are the best looking of all of them..
> 
> You said "_I wish koolance made their quick disconnects with in and out 1\4" tread_" they do when i get a chance i will look them up for you...


I use the big ones the VL4 series and never seen them with 1\4" tread. So its lunchtime i'm out for a halve hour ( if i dont get a alarm).
The ones i use are the "no spil versions" the are thick and super quality "like custom made" with 19mm connections. I wish the made them with 1\4" tread price is not important.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I use the big ones the VL4 series and never seen them with 1\4" tread. So its lunchtime i'm out for a halve hour ( if i dont get a alarm).
> The ones i use are the "no spil versions" the are thick and super quality "like custom made" with 19mm connections. I wish the made them with 1\4" tread price is not important.


and now they make them in black.. see PPC or koolance website.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I use the big ones the VL4 series and never seen them with 1\4" tread. So its lunchtime i'm out for a halve hour ( if i dont get a alarm).
> The ones i use are the "no spil versions" the are thick and super quality "like custom made" with 19mm connections. I wish the made them with 1\4" tread price is not important.


Actually the VL4 series are classified as 'low spill' not 'no spill' the 'no spill' QDC series from them are the VL2N, VL3N, QD2, QD3, and QD4.

It appears they are phasing out the VL4 series entirely (based on them being on sale and limited models at that).

You could always go with a QD4 (also huge) but come with G3/8 BSPP threaded options male / female and then add one of these to the back of each followed by one of these. (And subsequently followed by any G1/4 fitting of choice..)

Not saying it would be pretty... but considering the fact that the adapters would all be on the back side of your panel connection... it wouldn't necessarily be visible to anyone.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Actually the VL4 series are classified as 'low spill' not 'no spill' the 'no spill' QDC series from them are the VL2N, VL3N, QD2, QD3, and QD4.
> 
> It appears they are phasing out the VL4 series entirely (based on them being on sale and limited models at that).
> 
> You could always go with a QD4 (also huge) but come with G3/8 BSPP threaded options male / female and then add one of these to the back of each followed by one of these. (And subsequently followed by any G1/4 fitting of choice..)
> 
> Not saying it would be pretty... but considering the fact that the adapters would all be on the back side of your panel connection... it wouldn't necessarily be visible to anyone.


Or you could add *this* to the G3/8 and have basically the same thing but with a little less restriction


----------



## MikeMike86

"Excessively" late sub! Builds gonna be crazy.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Or you could add *this* to the G3/8 and have basically the same thing but with a little less restriction


With that you would need a G3/8 Female to Female transfer coupler... and I couldn't find one... otherwise I would definitely agree that would be better.


----------



## seross69

I can't wait to get home and try this new pump. the swiftech MCP35x2!!!







I have heard a Lot about the flow from this pump so I want to test and see!!!









So Eric With HellFire Toyz sent me this pump top because I was saying I wanted to try this pump!! So thanks a lot to him..




You can see the box that this comes in.



And here is what is in the box everything you really need fittings, barbs, clamps, power and PMW splitters just everything you need to use



this top....... expect for the pumps











I had ordered all of my fittings from PPC and was complaining to Hank about needing these pumps and I did not know and now I am going to have to pay more for shipping and look what came in my Mail!!!



2 Swiftech MCP35X pumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











I do like that it seems that swiftech seems to send you everything you need to make their products work even if you don't plan on using it.

I was thinking about this pump today and how I could not wait to get home and put it in a test loop and see about the GPM on it compared to 2 D5's.... I know it has all been done before but I want to do it for myself in a way I understand... simple!!!
















*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> With that you would need a G3/8 Female to Female transfer coupler... and I couldn't find one... otherwise I would definitely agree that would be better.


Sorry about my response I should have read better but when you said male and female G3/8 i assumed you were talking about the threaded end not the QDC part. But still love that they have this in black now. going to have order a bunch of them.. and try to sell all my QD4 That are not black. I have 10 male and female and get the Black ones!!!


----------



## kingchris

sorry been off line,

yes i saw your dig, but if you look real close on the left side of the coolers, you will see 'The Dual +1' sticker on it


----------



## seross69

Now this PSU is a thing of beauty!!! A EVGA Super NOVA 1500



A huge Box for a Huge Power supply. The top of the Box



From one end of the box...



One of the sides!!



The front of the Box..



the back of the box has all kinds of good information!!!



The box opened and very well packaged!!!

This is *Excessive Insanity* but as you know I like it!!!


----------



## seross69

More Pictures of the EVGA Super Nova 1500



Look at all the SATA and Molex power connectors that come with this PSU. All Individually sleeved. A really nice set of cables.



A 20 Pin and a 24 Pin ATX Cable!!!



A red set of PCIE cables



Not the same picture a second set of the PCIE cables.



A super Heavy duty power plug!!!



The power supply in its own box..



Another view of the power supply in the box..



That box opened and see the PSU in another box this is very well packaged..



The accessories come in a nice black nylon case..



And this is what is in the accessory bag 2 red cable ties and 2 black ones. A manual, case badge, CD for the software and manuals and a usb cable for the software I assume.


----------



## wthenshaw

You show us boxes of goodies, but not the goodies within! why you tease us so?


----------



## hollowtek

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The Worlds largest PC Radiators bigger than the MO-RA3!! Excessive Insanity at its finest!!! The 3 I am going to USE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from the front of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Picture from the Side of one of them
> 
> 
> 
> A picture from the top of one of them
> 
> 
> 
> Another Picture of the 3 of them!!!
> 
> Actually these are radiators to cool 4 Cat 3516A's that are driving a 1140KW 600v Generator!!!
> 
> this provides the power for our drilling rig.
> 
> Gotcha






Mother of God.


----------



## seross69

And the last set of pictures of this amazing PSU....



Again see how well packaged it is.



Look at the length of this PSU.



And the Width...



The front with all the connections labeled by type and rail if you want multiply rails..



One Side giving the specifications



Top top with a big handle and a on/off switch.



The nice looking top with the Name and wattage



Bottom side with serial number



And the Dip switches you have to set depending on if you want 1 rail or multiply rails...

Now this is taking it out of the package and it is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You show us boxes of goodies, but not the goodies within! why you tease us so?


Now no more teasing i completely stripped this box and it is ready to do what I want with.....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now no more teasing i completely stripped this box and it is ready to do what I want with.....


He Seross how do you do this wen you are on a rig at see!!.


----------



## seross69

Excessive Power a EVGA Super Nova 1500 watt PSU.. Hope this will have enough power to power my Rig









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Seross how do you do this wen you are on a rig at see!!.


Well TATH we have internet access and I take a bunch of pictures of everything when I unbox it and all along. bring them to work and then slowly up load them!!!


----------



## dman811

He takes pics before he leaves and gives them to us in a trickle sort of flow.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Excessive Power a EVGA Super Nova 1500 watt PSU.. Hope this will have enough power to power my Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well TATH we have internet access and I take a bunch of pictures of everything when I unbox it and all along. bring them to work and then slowly up load them!!!


Oke cool "so you got something to do in the evening.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Oke cool "so you got something to do in the evening.


Dman811 is right and you are too this gives me something to do after work since I don't watch TV.....


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Probably buried in everything above, but what did you decide regarding fan control etc? Koolance or Aquacomputer or maybe it's something really cool that I don't even know about?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dingleberrydad*
> 
> Probably buried in everything above, but what did you decide regarding fan control etc? Koolance or Aquacomputer or maybe it's something really cool that I don't even know about?


I have them both and I am going to try them on the bench and see what one I like the best. I am thinking I will go with the Aquacomputer AQ5 but time will tell for sure.

Also if anybody has any experience with the Koolance Controller I would love to find some information on it. Up to date information please...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

DId I seriously just read something from "DingleberryDad" ?!?

I haven't seen too many builds using the koolance controller, obviously seen tons with the Aquacomputer stuff however. Don't have experience with either since I'm waiting for jvjessen to finish his and get past prototype stage. Since that's been going on for almost a year now... I may get impatient and grab an AQ5 myself... but it just looks so pedestrian compared to his custom controller.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> DId I seriously just read something from "DingleberryDad" ?!?
> 
> I haven't seen too many builds using the koolance controller, obviously seen tons with the Aquacomputer stuff however. Don't have experience with either since I'm waiting for jvjessen to finish his and get past prototype stage. Since that's been going on for almost a year now... I may get impatient and grab an AQ5 myself... but it just looks so pedestrian compared to his custom controller.


If the AQ5 looks pedestrian compared to another one with all of the capabilities of the AQ5 and the software it has then I would be amazed. I agree about not seeing any or many builds using the koolance controller and from what I have seen but looking at manual and questions I have had answered it looks like a very powerful system for the price.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'll let you judge for yourself then.

Granted if you're not a genius like he is, you have to wait for him to get around to making a kit (if he ever manages to do that)... but ever since I started following his build log a year or so ago... I knew I simply had to have it. No matter how long I have to wait or how much money I have to pay. Now that I've gotten to know him and his other projects... that's even more of an imperative.









Here's the controller thread.

Here's his build log.

And if you want to waste way too much time looking at some amazing stuff... check out his DIY CNC, DIY 3D Printer, ambilight, scratch build, etc....







What can I say... the dude is freakin' amazing!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you judge for yourself then.
> 
> Granted if you're not a genius like he is, you have to wait for him to get around to making a kit (if he ever manages to do that)... but ever since I started following his build log a year or so ago... I knew I simply had to have it. No matter how long I have to wait or how much money I have to pay. Now that I've gotten to know him and his other projects... that's even more of an imperative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the controller thread.
> 
> Here's his build log.
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want to waste way too much time looking at some amazing stuff... check out his DIY CNC, DIY 3D Printer, ambilight, scratch build, etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say... the dude is freakin' amazing!


I had seen those panels on a website with the boards and software to program them. He might have made his own i did not check out his build. that is nice but sorry I still like the controls and simplicity of the AQ5


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah his is from scratch, his controller design - he just had PCBs made to his specifications and wrote the controller software. It controls fans, pump, led color/brightness, reads temp/flow sensors, and has fully skinnable display capabilities.

Don't get me wrong the AQ5 is a really great controller... and as long as you spend at least $700 with them, and plenty of time tweaking/configuring everything for custom display - you can set up something incredible with it. But it will only ever be a monochrome LCD with a single bay size. I want a 7" panel, while still maintaining the expandability of having remote 50WPC fan/pump controllers/amps!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah his is from scratch, his controller design - he just had PCBs made to his specifications and wrote the controller software. It controls fans, pump, led color/brightness, reads temp/flow sensors, and has fully skinnable display capabilities.
> 
> Don't get me wrong the AQ5 is a really great controller... and as long as you spend at least $700 with them, and plenty of time tweaking/configuring everything for custom display - you can set up something incredible with it. But it will only ever be a monochrome LCD with a single bay size. I want a 7" panel, while still maintaining the expandability of having remote 50WPC fan/pump controllers/amps!


and I thought I had a bad case of Excessive Insanity...







You might be ready to join my club!!!!







and it is a very exclusive club.....


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah I have it bad for displays... I swear if it weren't for my wife, I'd mount a LCD screen to everything in the house (well, I'd at least _think_ about leaving the cats 'un-modded' while they are alive...) but I know I would have touchscreen cabinets in my kitchen, and definitely on the fridge/pantry doors as well.

Think about it... small camera on the inside with lighting, touchscreen on the outside to display either HD media/games or when 'off' a woodgrain wallpaper. Then when you touch them... they show you a picture of what's inside overlaid with the dates of when something was purchased and added.









It's probably a good thing I'll never be a billionaire... because I would really be dangerous with Bill Gates' kind of money.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah I have it bad for displays... I swear if it weren't for my wife, I'd mount a LCD screen to everything in the house (well, I'd at least _think_ about leaving the cats 'un-modded' while they are alive...) but I know I would have touchscreen cabinets in my kitchen, and definitely on the fridge/pantry doors as well.
> 
> Think about it... small camera on the inside with lighting, touchscreen on the outside to display either HD media/games or when 'off' a woodgrain wallpaper. Then when you touch them... they show you a picture of what's inside overlaid with the dates of when something was purchased and added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably a good thing I'll never be a billionaire... because I would really be dangerous with Bill Gates' kind of money.


Yes you do I have never been crazy about displays but have actually planned out how to automate everything in my house and have it controlled from one place and through PC and Web... Or use Iphone. Crazy idea but looks fun... imagine what you could do if no one knew you had this???

I had the wifi module in my D5200 Camera and scared my wife by using my phone to take pictures. I was outside and she did not know it would do this!
















As much as I like to scare her and play with her she should get hazardous duty pay!!!


----------



## seross69

My EK XTC 140 going to have 1 ea of these cooling my Backup server and TVPC CPU's



The Radiator boxed up..



As you can see it is very well packaged



The Rad is also Bubble wrapped inside this box..



A very nice looking radiator and the paint looks even..



As the screws in it to do 25mm fans and bigger



Can see light through it and how the fins are made.

I only have one complaint and they do not use any o-rings with the stop plugs so if you don't put these on and don't check it before to see this then it leaks!!!



This is my test setup with this rad I am testing it using a 100 watt immersion heater and 1 D5 Pump. not real impressed so far with the capacity of this rad to dissipate heat. Now it might be the fan I have used, all I have tried so far was the Arctic F14 fan. now the fan is nice looking and very quiet but it or the rad is struggling to get the heat out... need to test more fans I know before I say it is the rad..


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

That's very odd (the missing O rings). I wonder if that was just an accidental omission on your radiators or if that is standard practice for them. It's not like O-rings are going to blow their margins... even the Bitspower "name brand" ones are $.20 ea - which is ludicrous but expected in this hobby.









I find it hard to believe that a company as well established as EK would not think to include them. Are they missing on all 4 plugs or just two of them? I could almost understand not putting them on two of the plugs since they'll be thrown away (or at least not used) once it's installed... but to not put them on any of the ports is pretty stupid.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's very odd (the missing O rings). I wonder if that was just an accidental omission on your radiators or if that is standard practice for them. It's not like O-rings are going to blow their margins... even the Bitspower "name brand" ones are $.20 ea - which is ludicrous but expected in this hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a company as well established as EK would not think to include them. Are they missing on all 4 plugs or just two of them? I could almost understand not putting them on two of the plugs since they'll be thrown away (or at least not used) once it's installed... but to not put them on any of the ports is pretty stupid.


All of them. It taught me a valuable lesson that I already should have know and that is that when ever you do anything KISS it Keep It Simple Stupid and check everything. I did not damage anything but made me mad....


----------



## Thrasher1016

YEah, people saw my initial FCPU cart and asked me why I needed the BP UV green o-rings I got, and I said:

"You just never know with those things, and this is coming from a guy that's never done custom water!"

I ordered 20, and I have already used eight!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Yeah I know what you mean I order 50 of the g 1/4 O-rings and 10 D5 o-rings.. Because I knew I would be taking fittings off over and over doing testing and wanted to make sure I have enough new ones to replace them and also for the mistakes I would make..


----------



## Dingleberrydad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> DId I seriously just read something from "DingleberryDad" ?!?
> 
> I haven't seen too many builds using the koolance controller, obviously seen tons with the Aquacomputer stuff however. Don't have experience with either since I'm waiting for jvjessen to finish his and get past prototype stage. Since that's been going on for almost a year now... I may get impatient and grab an AQ5 myself... but it just looks so pedestrian compared to his custom controller.


Did someone call my name?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dingleberrydad*
> 
> Did someone call my name?


Not me Kind Sir









I never call a Dingleberry bad manners to do this!!!


----------



## seross69

The problem I had with the EK radiators has anyone else had this or was I just lucky???? And not problem really but just be nice for people to know because not everyone buys more than they need of everything for a just in case.. Some people try to order exactly what they need and nothing more..

*So as a Public Service I would like to know the answer to the above question????*. The 360 XT did not have o-rings on the plugs but only 1 set of ports so this was ok.... But the 140 XTC had 4 plugs with no O-rings...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

All I know is that all of my alphacool rads had O-rings on every plug... all 7 of them per rad!







Granted, I wish they would just use black plugs rather than the untreated copper... which not only oxidizes quickly, but is really soft too.







They have to be the cheapest O-rings available because they deform completely and don't return to their original shape at all - but at least they make a proper leak-proof seal - right out of the box.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> All I know is that all of my alphacool rads had O-rings on every plug... all 7 of them per rad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, I wish they would just use black plugs rather than the untreated copper... which not only oxidizes quickly, but is really soft too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to be the cheapest O-rings available because they deform completely and don't return to their original shape at all - but at least they make a proper leak-proof seal - right out of the box.


That is good to know I guess the thing everyone should remember is to check and make sure that they are o-rings on any plug from the factory...


----------



## seross69

Order from MDPC-X I love the tight sleeving and bright colors!!!













For the Main computer this is the colors I am going to sleeve with Green, Purple, Pink and Orange...

I think it is going to look good and Different!!!

I can't remember if i have shown this if so forgive me!!!


----------



## seross69

I was thinking about the sleeving and was wondering when everyone makes custom cables do they have all the wires 1 length or do they account for the bends and angles??? Just curious because I think if you want the wires to lay perfectly they will not be the same length. Any Help or insight on this??


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I was thinking about the sleeving and was wondering when everyone makes custom cables do they have all the wires 1 length or do they account for the bends and angles??? Just curious because I think if you want the wires to lay perfectly they will not be the same length. Any Help or insight on this??


Well, you are correct for a 'perfect' run... the outside wires on a bend would need to be between 1/4" to 3/8" longer depending on the radius of the bend itself. However, I think most people just split the difference and 'train' their wires so that any offset wires will be located in the hidden portion of the run (since usually you're only having them visible on one side). Maybe on the most extreme OCD builds this is taken into account (like ones where there are individual passthrough holes for each wire) - but I'd guess that's less than 5% of the already significant minority of builds with custom wires.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, you are correct for a 'perfect' run... the outside wires on a bend would need to be between 1/4" to 3/8" longer depending on the radius of the bend itself. However, I think most people just split the difference and 'train' their wires so that any offset wires will be located in the hidden portion of the run (since usually you're only having them visible on one side). Maybe on the most extreme OCD builds this is taken into account (like ones where there are individual passthrough holes for each wire) - but I'd guess that's less than 5% of the already significant minority of builds with custom wires.


Thanks that is what I was thinking and remembering from my days of doing IC hook-up a long long time ago.. So long I don't like to remember back that far... Well for some reason i have it in my head I want this part to be perfect and don't know why considering the colors I am using and the other compromises I am willing to make. but we will see what happens and how it works out. I have always liked having the wires as neat and perfect as possible.


----------



## seross69

Some more real nice items that I have and some I don't remember ordering and can't find invoice for







..



Some Male and Female fan connectors and Lutro0 Custom 16 AWG wire. ( I guess I will be using this on the ATX pins as I had very bad luck like I was told with 12 AWG)



A sleeving threader to push the wires through the sleeve and a pin puller.



I do not remember ordering this item at all. I also can not find any invoice or anything where I paid for it.. So I think someone sent this to me free!!!







Don't know who but who ever it was thank you!!!!!







This might make a nice gift or prize!!!


















Another Temperture logger that I have not even opened and learned how to use it. it took me about 5 days to learn how to use the Extech one I have including the software with it. Actually it was the logging software that had the biggest learning curve and I AM NOT GOING TO READ A MANUAL.....









So This are some of the items I am ready to get home and play with. I have 2 temp loggers to see what is the best and easiest to use and also so I can have 2 test set ups at a time...


----------



## rationalthinking

Could you maybe put a "Current Status" section on the 1st page?

This build log feels like 37 pages of photos taken of parts received. lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Could you maybe put a "Current Status" section on the 1st page?
> 
> This build log feels like 37 pages of photos taken of parts received. lol


Well the current Status will be in progress and will be this for a long time. As I am test each part of my system outside of it before I use it and also testing all the fans and rads I will be using to get the best combination or noise/performance and also best Rads.... I have talked about this in the log.. But I do have an excessive amount of pictures of parts and very little of the progress I know. The fact I work offshore indonesia does not help as I am home for 28 days and at work for 28 days and family wants some of my time when I am home and the summer is the busiest as you know with taking holidays and doing thing with the kids it cuts back on my time in a big way. I was hopping I would have made more progress especially since I already ordered and have everything I need to build 4 PC's.... But I am having fun with the build and this the log...

Thank you for looking and thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## seross69

Could I use 2 of these in SLI as a GPU's



And this As a Physx card??



If so can someone give me links to a thread on how to do this or tell me where I can read more on this??


----------



## dman811

Yes it does work Scott, all you need to do is open the Nvidia Control Panel and under 3D Settings you will go to Configure Surround and PhysX, then over to where it says PhysX settings and Processor underneath, and set the 680 as the PhysX card in the drop down menu. Make sure that you also have the Titans set up in SLI and if you need a tutorial on that you can just google "how to set up SLI". Hope this helped.









Edit: Actual proof the GTX 680 works as a PhysX card: LINK (3rd card down)


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Could I use 2 of these in SLI as a GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> And this As a Physx card??
> 
> 
> 
> If so can someone give me links to a thread on how to do this or tell me where I can read more on this??


in nvidia control set physx to run on the 680 that simple it will let you choose if you have more than 1 card


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes it does work Scott, all you need to do is open the Nvidia Control Panel and under 3D Settings you will go to Configure Surround and PhysX, then over to where it says PhysX settings and Processor underneath, and set the 680 as the PhysX card in the drop down menu. Make sure that you also have the Titans set up in SLI and if you need a tutorial on that you can just google "how to set up SLI". Hope this helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Actual proof the GTX 680 works as a PhysX card: LINK (3rd card down)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> in nvidia control set physx to run on the 680 that simple it will let you choose if you have more than 1 card


Ok so it is that easy.. I am glad of that!!


----------



## dman811

Insanely easy.


----------



## socketus

It's your build, but you dont need a physx card with 2 titans. Physx processing is a leftover from several years ago, and was actually developed in 2004. These newer cards have more than enough power to process both graphics and Physx calculations without slowdown.

Don't shoot me, but from wikipedia

"Any CUDA-ready GeForce graphics card (series 8 and newer, with a minimum of 256MB of video memory[14]) can take advantage of PhysX without the need to install a dedicated PhysX card."


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Couple ^ that with the fact that only a portion of games are developed to take advantage of PhysX at all... and you have something that's really unnecessary. I'd say use it somewhere else that you might want a little more GPU horsepower - like the HDTV PC rather than including it in your gaming rig portion. I think the only game I've seen where it's a really noticeable difference is Borderlands 2 - in which case it does improve the effects... but it doesn't affect the speed or playability of the game whatsoever... just makes more 'eye candy' in it.









In my opinion, the only significant case for having a dedicated PhysX card is if you're running all AMD GPUs like I am - since I can't utilize those effects without some NV GPU in the system. That being said it's not even a consideration for me (and I really thought the effects in BL2 were cool) - because it's so much wattage for so little return that I'd much rather dedicate the money and energy somewhere else. But it's your rig so your choice of course.


----------



## MikeMike86

680 for PhysX, now that's op! But yea probably not needed, you would get more performance out of a tri-sli set up with the Titans..
The 680 might even bog down two Titans a little, not sure as there are no reviews on using two Titans with a dedicated 680 for some reason.









But if you're still going for it, I ran into this simple step by step tutorial from Hardware Secrets.


----------



## Hukkel

That is pretty much just throwing money just because you can. A gtx680 for PhysX is plain bolony. Your Titans will run any game with PhysX. If you get one separately for that a medium card will already be OTT.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> It's your build, but you dont need a physx card with 2 titans. Physx processing is a leftover from several years ago, and was actually developed in 2004. These newer cards have more than enough power to process both graphics and Physx calculations without slowdown.
> 
> Don't shoot me, but from wikipedia
> 
> "Any CUDA-ready GeForce graphics card (series 8 and newer, with a minimum of 256MB of video memory[14]) can take advantage of PhysX without the need to install a dedicated PhysX card."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Couple ^ that with the fact that only a portion of games are developed to take advantage of PhysX at all... and you have something that's really unnecessary. I'd say use it somewhere else that you might want a little more GPU horsepower - like the HDTV PC rather than including it in your gaming rig portion. I think the only game I've seen where it's a really noticeable difference is Borderlands 2 - in which case it does improve the effects... but it doesn't affect the speed or playability of the game whatsoever... just makes more 'eye candy' in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the only significant case for having a dedicated PhysX card is if you're running all AMD GPUs like I am - since I can't utilize those effects without some NV GPU in the system. That being said it's not even a consideration for me (and I really thought the effects in BL2 were cool) - because it's so much wattage for so little return that I'd much rather dedicate the money and energy somewhere else. But it's your rig so your choice of course.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> 680 for PhysX, now that's op! But yea probably not needed, you would get more performance out of a tri-sli set up with the Titans..
> The 680 might even bog down two Titans a little, not sure as there are no reviews on using two Titans with a dedicated 680 for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you're still going for it, I ran into this simple step by step tutorial from Hardware Secrets.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That is pretty much just throwing money just because you can. A gtx680 for PhysX is plain baloney. Your Titans will run any game with PhysX. If you get one separately for that a medium card will already be OTT.


thanks so much for your answer and The only reason I am even thinking of this is I have the 2 GTX 680 with water blocks that have never been opened and the price is dropping so much I don't know what I will get if I try and sell them.. I dont need all 4 cards but I dont know I do have the M-8 with the pedestal and extended top that I bought so cheap I could not help my self and my present PC has a Asrock Z-77 Extreme 4 so maybe I will build this and use those cards or at least one in it and have a 2nd system or maybe build it to sell I don't know. Oh well thanks so much for all the good information and advise. you guys help a lot and I enjoy the debate at all times and learn so much from it. Now lets just all go crazy with a bad case of *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thanks so much for your answer and The only reason I am even thinking of this is I have the 2 GTX 680 with water blocks that have never been opened and the price is dropping so much I don't know what I will get if I try and sell them.. I dont need all 4 cards but I dont know I do have the M-8 with the pedestal and extended top that I bought so cheap I could not help my self and my present PC has a Asrock Z-77 Extreme 4 so maybe I will build this and use those cards or at least one in it and have a 2nd system or maybe build it to sell I don't know. Oh well thanks so much for all the good information and advise. you guys help a lot and I enjoy the debate at all times and learn so much from it. Now lets just all go crazy with a bad case of *Excessive Insanity*


Ha ha, He Scott whe got a program from the USA here it calls "storage wars" ore whatever the seling storages wit al the things in it. Maybe i dream about that i buy your storage for a small price.
that will be nice ha ha what a joke. i paid for my 580 about 430 euro without the koolance waterblock 120 euro 2 years ago O and i forgot the insurance 35 euro and thats al for just one card.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ha ha, He Scott whe got a program from the USA here it calls "storage wars" ore whatever the seling storages wit al the things in it. Maybe i dream about that i buy your storage for a small price.
> that will be nice ha ha what a joke. i paid for my 580 about 430 euro without the koolance waterblock 120 euro 2 years ago O and i forgot the insurance 35 euro and thats al for just one card.


Yes I have had several people remind me of this show but be sure I have enough money set aside that I can pay this for 2 years. I paid six months in advance and have the other money in an account that I do not touch and they debit the money from!!! I may have a case of excessive insanity but I am not dumb or crazy!!!
















Oh well think about 2 titans and back plates and water blocks for them???


----------



## seross69

A Picture and a question??




Do you guys think I could put this in the top section and also have a 420 Rad there?? I think the length is 7 inches long but i have the front of it pushed into the bay cover...

I am thinking of something different and Excessive for the bottom bays!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A Picture and a question??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I could put this in the top section and also have a 420 Rad there?? I think the length is 7 inches long but i have the front of it pushed into the bay cover...
> 
> I am thinking of something different and Excessive for the bottom bays!!


I woot like to answer you but i only see a small part of the case.
In general if i may speak i think for big cases i think the best is to devide your system in two parts.
example

2 pumps and 2 480 rads with 16 fans for graphics and the same for the motherboard (i forgot the 2 Aquero's sorry).
I keep thinking of your picture of you standing beside the case because i dont have the measurements in my head i asking myself "How tall you are".

And again about the acrylic. Averybody can do this "just be patient" you wil have the advantage if you have machines.
I dont i do all the hard way. I think you wil make a better one if you have.
- sawtable
- drilstandard for the holes
- 2 files (smooth and raw)
- sandpaper from 800 to 2000
- car cleaner
- a pice of vilt for polishing.

"O i hate to se no"







"your are a nice guy"


----------



## socketus

From the CL site, the TX10-D specs:

Size: 20.63"W x 36.25"H x 30.38"D (524mm x 921mm x 772mm)

given that a 420 rad is usually between 460mm to 470mm in length, that's leaving close to 200mm of space, with the internal depth being a few less mm than the external 772mm.

200mm being equal to just about 8"


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I keep thinking of your picture of you standing beside the case because i dont have the measurements in my head i asking myself "How tall you are".
> 
> "O i hate to se no"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "your are a nice guy"


I am 5 foot 9 inches TATH...


----------



## seross69

A EK-D5 Dual Top G1/4 CSQ and I am going to put at least 2 maybe 3 of these in my build each with 400mm Reservoirs.



My EK-D5 Dual Top G1/4 CSQ all box up and waiting to be opened.



I know I am very please with the way EK packages their products it makes you feel like you are getting a quality part.



Unlike some of the other companies and how they package their gear..



As you can see they send you everything you need to use this pump top but fittings. It has all the plugs, o-rings, gaskets, screws you would need plus a nice mount for it.



The small piece to the right is the reservoir adapter. I forgot to take pictures as I took it out of the box but trust me it was packaged as well as the top was. Did not have anything but the screws and a o-ring with it but this is all you need as it is made to use with the pump top that has everything else in it.



Here it is from the top all put together ready for the pumps and the reservoir... You can see one outlet on the top.



Here it is from the front or side and you can see 2 inlets and another outlet.



Here is the bottom where the 2 D5 Pumps go



Here is the back side of the pump top. no ports or anything but nice Black and looks good to me..



Here is a picture of the top with a 400mm Reservoir on it.



In case the first one was not enough here is another a picture of the top with a 400mm Reservoir on it.

Now 3 of these in the case do you think this might be *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A EK-D5 Dual Top G1/4 CSQ and I am going to put at least 2 maybe 3 of these in my build each with 400mm Reservoirs.
> 
> 
> 
> My EK-D5 Dual Top G1/4 CSQ all box up and waiting to be opened.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am very please with the way EK packages their products it makes you feel like you are getting a quality part.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike some of the other companies and how they package their gear..
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see they send you everything you need to use this pump top but fittings. It has all the plugs, o-rings, gaskets, screws you would need plus a nice mount for it.
> 
> 
> 
> The small piece to the right is the reservoir adapter. I forgot to take pictures as I took it out of the box but trust me it was packaged as well as the top was. Did not have anything but the screws and a o-ring with it but this is all you need as it is made to use with the pump top that has everything else in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is from the top all put together ready for the pumps and the reservoir... You can see one outlet on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is from the front or side and you can see 2 inlets and another outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bottom where the 2 D5 Pumps go
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back side of the pump top. no ports or anything but nice Black and looks good to me..
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the top with a 400mm Reservoir on it.
> 
> 
> 
> In case the first one was not enough here is another a picture of the top with a 400mm Reservoir on it.
> 
> Now 3 of these in the case do you think this might be *Excessive Insanity*


Looking nice. I fel for the glas tubes from Aqua. And then there was only one option left "got to have it".
And 3 tubes you dont need . 1 tube for one loop is the best i think "but who am i".


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Looking nice. I fel for the glas tubes from Aqua. And then there was only one option left "got to have it".
> And 3 tubes you dont need . 1 tube for one loop is the best i think "but who am i".


One might think that however in his case not only will there be multiple loops running - but when you consider 6+ pumps are involved in this as well... that's where the build title comes into play!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> One might think that however in his case not only will there be multiple loops running - but when you consider 6+ pumps are involved in this as well... that's where the build title comes into play!


The first thing what came up in my mind is that the name shout be ment for the owner not the case. But i will never want to insult people about there dreams.
I love to follow his build and sometimes i make jokes about it like "mayby he going to build a reactor in it ". Still admire his currage building this empire state building.
Ha ha i wish he start building. "HE Scott wake up ".









sorry got to go.


----------



## derickwm

Pfft even my small build with a watercooled Tesla K20 is more excessive insanity than this


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am 5 foot 9 inches TATH...


Hi Scott,

Ha i need a calculator for that whe measure over here in cm and m. So you keep me busy.
And you can call me by my name

Got it

5' = 152.4 cm
9 in = 22.9 cm
= 176,3 cm

i am 184 cm = 6 foot and 0.440944881889763 inches

Oke big case you got.









Henry Tates


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> The first thing what came up in my mind is that the name shout be ment for the owner not the case. But i will never want to insult people about there dreams.
> I love to follow his build and sometimes i make jokes about it like "mayby he going to build a reactor in it ". Still admire his currage building this empire state building.
> Ha ha i wish he start building. "HE Scott wake up ".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry got to go.


Thinking about a reactor that will save on electric cost!!!







IT is fun to carry on and be sure I know it is all way over the top but I am having fun.. this is most important to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> One might think that however in his case not only will there be multiple loops running - but when you consider 6+ pumps are involved in this as well... that's where the build title comes into play!


Yes 6+ pumps plus when I am finished you will see the method in my madness for the 3 large reservoirs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Hi Scott,
> 
> Ha i need a calculator for that whe measure over here in cm and m. So you keep me busy.
> And you can call me by my name
> 
> Got it
> 
> 5' = 152.4 cm
> 9 in = 22.9 cm
> = 176,3 cm
> 
> i am 184 cm = 6 foot and 0.440944881889763 inches
> 
> Oke big case you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Tates


Henry you are a little taller than me so the case would hit you in the chest instead of the chin like it dose me!!









Thanks for the comments and for following the thread this is what helps make it all so fun..


----------



## dman811

Don't worry Scott it would hit me in the Adam's apple. Throat Punch!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Don't worry Scott it would hit me in the Adam's apple. Throat Punch!!!


If I was looking up it would hit me their also!!!!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pfft even my small build with a watercooled Tesla K20 is more excessive insanity than this


Yah, but the problem with your build is that you don't use EXCESSIVELY INSANE amounts of KETCHUP on your blocks


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Could I use 2 of these in SLI as a GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> And this As a Physx card??
> 
> 
> 
> If so can someone give me links to a thread on how to do this or tell me where I can read more on this??


680 as the PhysX card?

Why not the 780 or the Titan?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Could I use 2 of these in SLI as a GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> And this As a Physx card??
> 
> 
> 
> If so can someone give me links to a thread on how to do this or tell me where I can read more on this??
> 
> 
> 
> 680 as the PhysX card?
> 
> Why not the 780 or the Titan?
Click to expand...

He has 2 brand new 680s that got replaced by his titans.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah, but the problem with your build is that you don't use EXCESSIVELY INSANE amounts of KETCHUP on your blocks


From what I saw the ketchup did more damage than it did good. I don't think I would use this.. Don't know how I will clean for sure. but not like this. Maybe some citric acid.. I will have to look into what we use at work to clean copper and what is in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> 680 as the PhysX card?
> 
> Why not the 780 or the Titan?


Well the reason for using the 680 is I had 2 of these I have not even opened along with water blocks and then I got a couple of titans with water blocks and did not know what to do with the 680's????







I know a lot of people wished they had this problem??


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Yah, but the problem with your build is that you don't use EXCESSIVELY INSANE amounts of KETCHUP on your blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I saw the ketchup did more damage than it did good. I don't think I would use this.. Don't know how I will clean for sure. but not like this. Maybe some citric acid.. I will have to look into what we use at work to clean copper and what is in it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> 680 as the PhysX card?
> 
> Why not the 780 or the Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the reason for using the 680 is I had 2 of these I have not even opened along with water blocks and then I got a couple of titans with water blocks and did not know what to do with the 680's????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people wished they had this problem??
Click to expand...

Personally I would make another PC and put them in it as a 24/7 folding machine.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Personally I would make another PC and put them in it as a 24/7 folding machine.


yes I have thought about that and also thought of having another machine just to play with it and see how far i can push an over clock???


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Personally I would make another PC and put them in it as a 24/7 folding machine.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have thought about that and also thought of having another machine just to play with it and see how far i can push an over clock???
Click to expand...

So are we up to 6 computers now?


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes I have thought about that and also thought of having another machine just to play with it and see how far i can push an over clock???


Thats why we are called OCN! Why not overclock all the processors!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Thats why we are called OCN! Why not overclock all the processors!


I do overclock everything. But might be fun to have a machine that it doesn't matter if you burn something up trying to overclock... Where it dont matter about the voltage and you just use to benchmark and play with....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So are we up to 6 computers now?


No this case will have the four like I am planning but I got a M8 Case with a pedestal and extended top that I could use for a folding and benching machine....





















I like this idea!!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So are we up to 6 computers now?
> 
> 
> 
> No this case will have the four like I am planning but I got a M8 Case with a pedestal and extended top that I could use for a folding and benching machine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea!!!!
Click to expand...

Forgot about that! The M8 is definitely spacious and you could throw your extra watercooling bits in there as well.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Forgot about that! The M8 is definitely spacious and you could throw your extra watercooling bits in there as well.


Oh it would be water cooled not really interested at this time in LNG so be fun to see how far I can Push a water cooled PC.... I have a 3770k now in a AsRock extreme 4 so if I did this I could fold, beanchmark and see how far I can push this because this would be secondary system..


----------



## seross69

Look what I am going to put on my Big Reservoirs!!!











The EK-RES X3 Multiport top that comes very well packaged wrapped in bubble wrap.



It has 3 ports on top with plugs in them.



And 2 ports on the side with no plugs. It also comes with a new O-ring in case you need it.



It is a very good looking top and very versatile. I wanted to use these as the returns to my reservoir to keep the restriction of backpressure away from my loop I had a theory that if you did not have this then your flow rate would be higher. Something else I want to test and see.



But as you can see if I use this top I will not be able to use the ports on the top unless I am exact and put a hole exactly where the port is. Kind of hard and will have something in bottom of top section so this may not be possible.



I think after I put the pumps on with this top it will fit in the case but will be touching the top.



So i am undecided on if I am still going to use this top or not??



I think I will be able to use it and just us the 2 side ports and that will be enough.. That is a good looking reservoir and dual pump top. You know it. And I am planning on using 2 of these on this side. 1 for my 2 GPU's and AQ5's and 1 For the CPU, M/B and ram.



I just hope the same thing doesn't happen to my reservoir that happened to Mr Barts drill bit!!!!





















I think I will be using the little blue pill instead of silver coils to prevent this...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Look what I am going to put on my Big Reservoirs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EK-RES X3 Multiport top that comes very well packaged wrapped in bubble wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> It has 3 ports on top with plugs in them.
> 
> 
> 
> And 2 ports on the side with no plugs. It also comes with a new O-ring in case you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very good looking top and very versatile. I wanted to use these as the returns to my reservoir to keep the restriction of backpressure away from my loop I had a theory that if you did not have this then your flow rate would be higher. Something else I want to test and see.
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see if I use this top I will not be able to use the ports on the top unless I am exact and put a hole exactly where the port is. Kind of hard and will have something in bottom of top section so this may not be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think after I put the pumps on with this top it will fit in the case but will be touching the top.
> 
> 
> 
> So i am undecided on if I am still going to use this top or not??
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will be able to use it and just us the 2 side ports and that will be enough.. That is a good looking reservoir and dual pump top. You know it. And I am planning on using 2 of these on this side. 1 for my 2 GPU's and AQ5's and 1 For the CPU, M/B and ram.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope the same thing doesn't happen to my reservoir that happened to Mr Barts drill bit!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will be using the little blue pill instead of silver coils to prevent this...


Does bart have a armored or is he "Uri geller".

Yes Scott more holes in precious more holes


----------



## Bart

Bart just used a soft bit on metal, and leaned his overweight 225lb arse into the drill.


----------



## petriedish81

Hey Tath to save space and keep people from loading the images multiple times try adding the "[ SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler! ] [ /SPOILER ]" around the image source when using a quote with pictures.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> Hey Tath to save space and keep people from loading the images multiple times try adding the "[ SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler! ] [ /SPOILER ]" around the image source when using a quote with pictures.


I agree , Sorry but i need to find out how to do this. More to learn


----------



## socketus

Here's how to make a spoiler tag

when you quote a post, you highlight the text that you want to hide - that's why its called the spoiler tag - you're hiding the spoils !

The tag Is just bulletin board code. Same way you upload a picture - you hit the picture tag icon. In this case, highlight the quoted text - generally, people will leave the first pic, or any tagged pic text out of the highlight - so that your reply will show some or part of the quoted text's pic or opening text.

In this case, I've quoted seross previous page post that you quoted. You can see the spoiler tag icon circled in red, and the words -

Code:



Code:


[SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!]

to the left of the highlit text. That's the opening tag - the closed tag is auto inserted at the end of the highlit text.
.



The text between the brackets is the hidden text. Any text that you highlight and then hit the spoiler tag icon, will be hidden. So if you want to hide the beginning and ending but not the middle of the text, you have to do multiple highlights and spoiler tags. Hope this helps


----------



## seross69

What do you guys think, if i use the multiport top and have the return come into the reservoir there will this cause problems and could it help with flow rate??


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Here's how to make a spoiler tag
> 
> when you quote a post, you highlight the text that you want to hide - that's why its called the spoiler tag - you're hiding the spoils !
> 
> The tag Is just bulletin board code. Same way you upload a picture - you hit the picture tag icon. In this case, highlight the quoted text - generally, people will leave the first pic, or any tagged pic text out of the highlight - so that your reply will show some or part of the quoted text's pic or opening text.
> 
> In this case, I've quoted seross previous page post that you quoted. You can see the spoiler tag icon circled in red, and the words -
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!]
> 
> to the left of the highlit text. That's the opening tag - the closed tag is auto inserted at the end of the highlit text.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The text between the brackets is the hidden text. Any text that you highlight and then hit the spoiler tag icon, will be hidden. So if you want to hide the beginning and ending but not the middle of the text, you have to do multiple highlights and spoiler tags. Hope this helps


Thanks for the help


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pfft even my small build with a watercooled Tesla K20 is more excessive insanity than this



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Here's how to make a spoiler tag
> 
> when you quote a post, you highlight the text that you want to hide - that's why its called the spoiler tag - you're hiding the spoils !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The tag Is just bulletin board code. Same way you upload a picture - you hit the picture tag icon. In this case, highlight the quoted text - generally, people will leave the first pic, or any tagged pic text out of the highlight - so that your reply will show some or part of the quoted text's pic or opening text.
> 
> In this case, I've quoted seross previous page post that you quoted. You can see the spoiler tag icon circled in red, and the words -
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!]
> 
> to the left of the highlit text. That's the opening tag - the closed tag is auto inserted at the end of the highlit text.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The text between the brackets is the hidden text. Any text that you highlight and then hit the spoiler tag icon, will be hidden. So if you want to hide the beginning and ending but not the middle of the text, you have to do multiple highlights and spoiler tags. Hope this helps


Thank you for showing him that! Please TATH try using that....scrolling past all the pics when you quote them is getting old.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for showing him that! Please TATH try using that....scrolling past all the pics when you quote them is getting old.


Yes Yes i wil do it "dont shoot"


----------



## TATH

[quote name="petriedish81" url="/t/1374618/sponsored-excessive-insanity-4-computers-in-a-case-labs-tx10-d-with-dual-pedestals-sponsored-by-ek-water-blocks/1140#post_20176604"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]Hey Tath to save space and keep people from loading the images multiple times try adding the "[ SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler! ] [ /SPOILER ]" around the image source when using a quote with pictures.










[/quote]

Got it.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Got it.


you _nearly_ got it

Make sure you dont chop off the end of the quote text when you highlight, as that stops the quote working.
I normally hit enter a few times before typing or editing


----------



## Thrasher1016

I've gotten in this crazy habit of putting a ton of returns into spaces between pics, links, etc. in posts on here, just to avoid confusion, but it helps during a longer post edit too!

Thanks - T


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What do you guys think, if i use the multiport top and have the return come into the reservoir there will this cause problems and could it help with flow rate??


Can't say. It's hard to tell with all that equipment sitting in there! Just kidding!

You mean a return line to the top? I prefer bottom as there's usually less problem with air bubbles forming, unless you can extend the discharge below the water level.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Can't say. It's hard to tell with all that equipment sitting in there! Just kidding!
> 
> You mean a return line to the top? I prefer bottom as there's usually less problem with air bubbles forming, unless you can extend the discharge below the water level.


I think (who am i !) that if you use the space above the res\case to lead back the flow from above it wil looks good. I like a clean look without crossings. In big way i now the next move but i notice changes coming during the build. Somtimes i have to take parts out several times.
Also the answer depends on your planning of your loops. I got the same motherbord and can tel you that on loop comes directly from above the cpu block and the other comes in from the left. I prefer to build the loop after i put in a few parts and make a drawing how it couth look like.


----------



## seross69

Thanks guys for all the help have not visited OCN in like 30 hours. Had major Problem and work for 36 hours straight finally got some sleep and not back up working Can't you tell?? Well glad to see community is still kicking!!


----------



## seross69

Need some help from the experts!! I can not figure out what What EK bridge I need to get for my Motherboard. I have 2 titans with clear ek blocks I am putting on a RIVE and would like to find a Clear EK bridge for them the manual says use slot 1 and 4 for SLI. I guess this is what is messing me up?? Any help??


----------



## CoolRonZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see all of the EK Water Block water cooling items I have.
> 
> 
> 
> More cooling and some Computer parts
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have fans, more computer parts ETC
> 
> 
> 
> Radiators, AQ5 items, and more stuff to unpack from Newegg. I have been buying for the past 2 months so I was able to get most everything on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> more items to be unboxed, a lot of items from eBay. nice thing about getting nice Bonus from work as I have been able to play and buy from their also.
> 
> 
> 
> New tools and items from amazon, heat gun, insulation, new soldiering station all kinds of goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture of the EK Water Blocks water cooling items and can also see I bought lights so I can take nice pictures but it did not work so please don't make fun of my pictures I am doing the best I can. Will be getting new Camera Soon..
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can see some of why I named this Excessive Insanity.. going to build exactly what I want and how I want... hope you follow my insanity.
> 
> *More pictures to follow tomorrow.*


WOW!!!! look at all those parts!!!


----------



## seross69

Yes I do have a lot of parts. Case will have 2 servers and 2 PC in it. so need lots of parts. And this is not half of them!!! LOL


----------



## PCModderMike

Lots of parts....no build though.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Lots of parts....no build though.


Hey I have a build it's just slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... But i have 3 items in the case!! So something!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Progress


----------



## CoolRonZ

putting SLI in 1 and 3 is fine bro, 1 and 4 is for max airflow for air cooled GPU's, dont worry bro 1 and 3 is just fine, mine will be 1,3,5 for my HD7970s WC'd, but for my aircooled it was 1,4,7.. thats the magic of the R4E, tons of options!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> putting SLI in 1 and 3 is fine bro, 1 and 4 is for max airflow for air cooled GPU's, dont worry bro 1 and 3 is just fine, mine will be 1,3,5 for my HD7970s WC'd, but for my aircooled it was 1,4,7.. thats the magic of the R4E, tons of options!!!


Yes I do see the Bridges for slots 1 and 3 I think but I would like to have the option of using 1 and 4 also because I have a raid card and 10 GB NIC i will also be putting on this board. so nice to have options on where to place everything.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'll come build this thing for you when I visit my dad from the 27th to the 12th. Then we will see some MAJOR progress!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll come build this thing for you when I visit my dad from the 27th to the 12th. Then we will see some MAJOR progress!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Don't know if you could make more progress than I have with the time I have had to do this and also the things I want to do as i build it.


----------



## seross69

Need some help from the experts!! I can not figure out what What EK bridge I need to get for my Motherboard. I have 2 titans with clear ek blocks I am putting on a RIVE and would like to find a Clear EK bridge for them the manual says use slot 1 and 4 for SLI. I guess this is what is messing me up?? Any help??


----------



## epeets

You need this. You just need to decide whether you want the serial or parallel. Take a look at the preview pics on the page.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17484/ex-blc-1349/EK_FC_Bridge_Triple_Serial_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_TRIPLE_Serial_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g30c357s922

You can get these at Performance-pcs.com as well.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epeets*
> 
> You need this. You just need to decide whether you want the serial or parallel. Take a look at the preview pics on the page.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17484/ex-blc-1349/EK_FC_Bridge_Triple_Serial_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_TRIPLE_Serial_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g30c357s922
> 
> You can get these at Performance-pcs.com as well.


Are you sure these will work on the RIVE ?? the picture shows it on the Maximus


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Are you sure these will work on the RIVE ?? the picture shows it on the Maximus


they are for any board with dual slot spacing


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> they are for any board with dual slot spacing


Thank you for this information but if I put the cards in slot 1 and 4 so I can get 16x on each slot. will this still be double spacing??
Sorry for so many questions but I want to get this order right...
See the page from the manual.



Thanks again for any help...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thank you for this information but if I put the cards in slot 1 and 4 so I can get 16x on each slot. will this still be double spacing??
> Sorry for so many questions but I want to get this order right...
> See the page from the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for any help...


no it would need to be 1 and 2, this is also for 3 cards so it would need to be 1, 2 and 4 ( 3 cards )


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> no it would need to be 1 and 2, this is also for 3 cards so it would need to be 1, 2 and 4 ( 3 cards )


Thanks I guess this will be the one I order then.. and use slots 1 and 4.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks I guess this will be the one I order then.. and use slots 1 and 4.


? you need to use 3 cards with this or you will have open ports that your coolant will come out onto your motherboard


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> ? you need to use 3 cards with this or you will have open ports that your coolant will come out onto your motherboard


You cant put plugs in the other ports???


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epeets*
> 
> You need this. You just need to decide whether you want the serial or parallel. Take a look at the preview pics on the page.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17484/ex-blc-1349/EK_FC_Bridge_Triple_Serial_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_TRIPLE_Serial_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g30c357s922
> 
> You can get these at Performance-pcs.com as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure these will work on the RIVE ?? the picture shows it on the Maximus
Click to expand...

Actually that's an EVGA X79 Classified.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You cant put plugs in the other ports???


nope they are just holes with a o ring, no thread in them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Actually that's an EVGA X79 Classified.


? the side pics are but the picture in the description isn't









Edit:



o rings in the circles squashed together with the bolt on top


----------



## seross69

derickwm Can you tell me what one I need for 2 cars in SLI on the RIVE in slots 1 and 4???


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> derickwm Can you tell me what one I need for 2 cars in SLI on the RIVE in slots 1 and 4???


Ok thanks for this Roby so the below is what i need??

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17485/ex-blc-1351/EK_FC_Bridge_Dual_Serial_3-Slot_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_DUAL_Serial_3-Slot_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g30c357s922


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok thanks for this Roby so the below is what i need??
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17485/ex-blc-1351/EK_FC_Bridge_Dual_Serial_3-Slot_CSQ_-_SLI_Connection_-_Acrylic_EK-FC_Bridge_DUAL_Serial_3-Slot_CSQ_Plexi.html?tl=g30c357s922


yeah but thats for slot 1 and 3,don't think they do one for 1 and 4


----------



## seross69

Thanks I guess it is either crystal links or tubing then...


----------



## derickwm

Just get a third card... Tri-Sli is the sweet spot.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just get a third card... Tri-Sli is the sweet spot.


Now that's the best answer


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just get a third card... Tri-Sli is the sweet spot.


this


----------



## epeets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I do see the Bridges for slots 1 and 3 I think but I would like to have the option of using 1 and 4 also because I have a raid card and 10 GB NIC i will also be putting on this board. so nice to have options on where to place everything.


You can't use slots that far apart with any bridge . You're gonna have to use crystal link or tubing to connect them. If you look at the pics for the product pages for the different bridges you'll pretty much understand how the spacing works for the slots on your board. I personally would use crystal link in between the cards for looks. Also remember that there will be virtually no difference in performance between x8 or x16. You can install the cards in slots 1 and 2 and get the same results and be able to use a bridge if you like.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just get a third card... Tri-Sli is the sweet spot.


Yep


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I third (forth?) that suggestion... after all... it's not "Partially Crazy"... it's EXCESSIVE INSANITY! Really there should be 4 of them in there.. just because..

Despite there being four machines in one case - which definitely fits the bill - there's plenty of 2-way SLI titan rigs now... but not too many 3-way.









DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! (I'll just watch and be glad I don't have to explain the 'necessity of it' to _my_ wife).


----------



## wthenshaw

One of your Titans cost more than my entire rig...


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> One of your Titans cost more than my entire rig...


I remember those days...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I remember those days...


Still rockin' Phenom x4 965 and Radeon 6850 here untill the next gen cpu and gpu is released from AMD. I guess only recently am i starting to not be able to play games on high settings, buts its done good for 2 years of use.


----------



## seross69

Well I will either us Crystal Links or see if I can get a couple of extra days at work and get another Titan!!

Don't know have to decide. Also the NIC needs 8 lanes and so dose my Raid card. So I will have to check and see if I have enough lanes for this. I think the NIC is PCIE 2.0 but need to check.


----------



## derickwm

Put the raid card on one of your many other rigs you're putting in this case.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Put the raid card on one of your many other rigs you're putting in this case.


I could but I want to have a large SSD storage drive in Raid 0 on this rig. to use for video editing and photo editing but for I store on server...


----------



## derickwm

I can't speak for video editing but for photo editing all one needs is a single giant SSD (Such as that Crucial 960GB) and a lot of fast RAM for a ram disk. Of course among other hardware but storage wise.

I don't remember what raid card you're using but if it's a low profile card then you could do some modding and fit it in the black pci-e slot...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I can't speak for video editing but for photo editing all one needs is a single giant SSD (Such as that Crucial 960GB) and a lot of fast RAM for a ram disk. Of course among other hardware but storage wise.
> 
> I don't remember what raid card you're using but if it's a low profile card then you could do some modding and fit it in the black pci-e slot...


This is all something to think about but I already know how and what I want. But still the idea of 4 titans dose intrigue me...


----------



## derickwm

Get another SB-E rig, have one be a gamer w/ 4 titans and one be a video/photo editor


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Get another SB-E rig, have one be a gamer w/ 4 titans and one be a video/photo editor


I could get another SB-E rig, have one be a gamer w/ 4 titans and one be a video/photo editor with the 680's so that I could have the cuda cores to help...

Or Get another SB-E rig, have one be a gamer w/ 4 titans and Let the server also be a video/photo editor... Oh decisions decisions...... Water cool both sides... Need to check and see if my video photo software would work on Server Essentials 2012..

Us the M8 With a pedestal as a benchmarking rig with the TEC chiller... Just wonder if I can get enough radiator in this rig to cool the hot side of my super duper TEC chiller... I will have to look into this....

The gamer really would not need to be SB-E it could be a good Z77 rig or it could be SB-E...

Decisions decisions and I knew I should not have asked that question

Look what it is leading to?????


----------



## dman811

I told you you'd be getting more computers.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Get another SB-E rig, have one be a gamer w/ 4 titans and one be a video/photo editor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get another SB-E rig, have one be a gamer w/ 4 titans and one be a video/photo editor with the 680's so that I could have the cuda cores to help...
> 
> Or Get another SB-E rig, have one be a gamer w/ 4 titans and Let the server also be a video/photo editor... Oh decisions decisions...... Water cool both sides... Need to check and see if my video photo software would work on Server Essentials 2012..
> 
> Us the M8 With a pedestal as a benchmarking rig with the TEC chiller... Just wonder if I can get enough radiator in this rig to cool the hot side of my super duper TEC chiller... I will have to look into this....
> 
> The gamer really would not need to be SB-E it could be a good Z77 rig or it could be SB-E...
> 
> Decisions decisions and I knew I should not have asked that question
> 
> Look what it is leading to?????
Click to expand...

If you go 4 way Titans you might want to stick to X79 as it has more lanes. Z87 hasn't been tested with 4 way titans though so that could have potential.

And the solution to lack of space for cooling always is...more pedestals.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I told you you'd be getting more computers.


Maybe not more just different uses for them and also a little different parts!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If you go 4 way Titans you might want to stick to X79 as it has more lanes. Z87 hasn't been tested with 4 way titans though so that could have potential.
> 
> And the solution to lack of space for cooling always is...more pedestals.


Yes you are so right... and actually if I do this I would have 3 raid cards and 1 NIC all at 8X so the server is going to have to be X79 or maybe a 2P rig... then I would have enough lanes for the 2 GPU's also... and actually be PCIE 3.0!!

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Try to control it tryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## derickwm

Time to get an EVGA SR-X.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Time to get an EVGA SR-X.


I thought the SR-X was crap?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Time to get an EVGA SR-X.


I thought you had one?


----------



## derickwm

I did


























But hey I owned all of them so what's new.


----------



## PCModderMike

What's new


----------



## seross69

Or I could use the X79 Extreme11 with 7 PCIE slots all at 8x.. With a 3930k...??? This could be my server board..... And I could also use it to rip and encode video and edit pictures....

That Way I would have enough slots for 3 Raid cards at 8x 1 NIC card at 8x and 2 680's at 8x..

On Gaming board I could have the 4 Titans on the RIVE..

Or for the server I could use the Asus Z9PE-D8 with 2 Xeon E5-2620 ??? What do you think would work better as a server and also could be used to rip, encode and create video and edit pictures?? I will be using Server Essentials 2012....

Also Do you think it would be worth the little extra to have 16 cores or 32 threads on the file server if I was using it to rip, encode and create video and edit pictures. I hate waiting for video to encode!!!! ?????

Now that would be *Excessive Insanity..*.


----------



## derickwm

Well... Since 2011 Xeons aren't OC'able, if you want to take full advantage of a 2P 2011 setup you'd have to really buy the higher end chips. When I had my 2687Ws in my Z9 I was able to take them up to 3.5Ghz on all 16c/32t, it was a beast at everything. It'd be nearly pointless to go with low clocking 6 or 8 core chips since a highly OC'd 3930k will almost perform on par. A friend of mine uses his as a video encoder (with the same chips) and he says it just eats through everything he throws at it, more so than an AMD 4P even.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well... Since 2011 Xeons aren't OC'able, if you want to take full advantage of a 2P 2011 setup you'd have to really buy the higher end chips. When I had my 2687Ws in my Z9 I was able to take them up to 3.5Ghz on all 16c/32t, it was a beast at everything. It'd be nearly pointless to go with low clocking 6 or 8 core chips since a highly OC'd 3930k will almost perform on par. A friend of mine uses his as a video encoder (with the same chips) and he says it just eats through everything he throws at it, more so than an AMD 4P even.


So unless I get a high clocked E5 it will not perform as well as the 3930K right.. I would need one that turbo boost up to 3.5 or higher to really see any differance???


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> So unless I get a high clocked E5 it will not perform as well as the 3930K right.. I would need one that turbo boost up to 3.5 or higher to really see any differance???


could get a sr2


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well... Since 2011 Xeons aren't OC'able, if you want to take full advantage of a 2P 2011 setup you'd have to really buy the higher end chips. When I had my 2687Ws in my Z9 I was able to take them up to 3.5Ghz on all 16c/32t, it was a beast at everything. It'd be nearly pointless to go with low clocking 6 or 8 core chips since a highly OC'd 3930k will almost perform on par. A friend of mine uses his as a video encoder (with the same chips) and he says it just eats through everything he throws at it, more so than an AMD 4P even.
> 
> 
> 
> So unless I get a high clocked E5 it will not perform as well as the 3930K right.. I would need one that turbo boost up to 3.5 or higher to really see any differance???
Click to expand...

Not necessarily 3.5.. I mean you'd probably see a [small] difference with 16/32t @2.5Ghz or above but if you're already spending way more than 3930k setup, may as well make the most of it right? I was frustrated with 2011 Xeons not being OC'able so I wouldn't even think about going below the fastest I can push them. You did mention you hate waiting for video encoding


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Not necessarily 3.5.. I mean you'd probably see a [small] difference with 16/32t @2.5Ghz or above but if you're already spending way more than 3930k setup, may as well make the most of it right? I was frustrated with 2011 Xeons not being OC'able so I wouldn't even think about going below the fastest I can push them. You did mention you hate waiting for video encoding


i could only ever get 16 cores to run when rendering video and only at 20-30% whereas the 3930k will be at 100%


----------



## seross69

Oh my little brain has a lot to think about now...


----------



## derickwm

You're doing it wrong then









Buddy of mine is using all 16c/32t and killin it.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're doing it wrong then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy of mine is using all 16c/32t and killin it.


I couldn't find a solution online and no one here had a solution other than slow hard drive but i was using a ram drive. Tried a few different programs and no luck


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Or I could use the X79 Extreme11 with 7 PCIE slots all at 8x.. With a 3930k...??? This could be my server board..... And I could also use it to rip and encode video and edit pictures....
> 
> That Way I would have enough slots for 3 Raid cards at 8x 1 NIC card at 8x and 2 680's at 8x..
> 
> On Gaming board I could have the 4 Titans on the RIVE..
> 
> Or for the server I could use the Asus Z9PE-D8 with 2 Xeon E5-2620 ??? What do you think would work better as a server and also could be used to rip, encode and create video and edit pictures?? I will be using Server Essentials 2012....
> 
> Also Do you think it would be worth the little extra to have 16 cores or 32 threads on the file server if I was using it to rip, encode and create video and edit pictures.


With the AE11 you would still have slot 1 at 16x no matter what. The other slots would be at 8x if all filled up. I have two extra AE11's and could make you a good deal on one if interested. PM me.


----------



## Thrasher1016

You're digging yourself a dogger of a grave, Scott! YOu're gonna get in too deep, changing plans!

OK, CHANGE OF PLANS!!! SELL IT ALL AND JOIN THE PRIESTHOOD!!!
















Thanks - T


----------



## subyman

Have you thought about focusing on other parts of the build and waiting to see how Ivy-E turns out? Should be here by Fall I'd think.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> With the AE11 you would still have slot 1 at 16x no matter what. The other slots would be at 8x if all filled up. I have two extra AE11's and could make you a good deal on one if interested. PM me.


I might be I will send PM..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> You're digging yourself a dogger of a grave, Scott! YOu're gonna get in too deep, changing plans!
> 
> OK, CHANGE OF PLANS!!! SELL IT ALL AND JOIN THE PRIESTHOOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


T your idea might be best but for me to completely change plans I will need to unload what I have.. Wife has closed the check book until I work some more overtime..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Have you thought about focusing on other parts of the build and waiting to see how Ivy-E turns out? Should be here by Fall I'd think.


Yes I am also thinking about that subyman... All this is planing and like I told T I will have to unload some of the other parts before I make this radical of changes.. and to do that I need to be home... I am also eagerly awaiting the ivy-E to see how it turns out. But this is stimulating to think of other ideas and maybe plan them.. Don't know what will happen for sure but I have modified my plans some so I will be able to move a little faster. when I do get to work on it. Looks like I will spend most of my time home in july in Cancun and Orlando...

Yes I am going to concentrate on learning how to make my own cables and sleeve them because even if I change motherboards this will not change too much. Thanks for all the help and suggestions and it is still going to be massive insanity as always.


----------



## seross69

Really thinking of using the server to do all the video encoding and picture editing --- also wanting to change motherboard to at least the AsRock Z79 Extreme 11 because I would have 7 PCIE slots at at least 8x and 6c/12t to do the encoding. Still looking and considering the Server motherboard with Dual CPU's though.. We will see what happens... need to do some more reading and research on this.

Can anyone direct me to some threads on the use of the extra cores and also video encoding set ups.. I will look also as time permits but if anyone has this already it would be good.


----------



## waslakhani

SUBBED!!!


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Really thinking of using the server to do all the video encoding and picture editing --- also wanting to change motherboard to at least the AsRock Z79 Extreme 11 because I would have 7 PCIE slots at at least 8x and 6c/12t to do the encoding. Still looking and considering the Server motherboard with Dual CPU's though.. We will see what happens... need to do some more reading and research on this.
> 
> Can anyone direct me to some threads on the use of the extra cores and also video encoding set ups.. I will look also as time permits but if anyone has this already it would be good.


This may be a dumb question, but how do you network all the different computers together. You going to put a gigabit switch in there too?







Or get 10gigabit PCI cards and use those! I think the comps in the case need their own subdomain


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but how do you network all the different computers together. You going to put a gigabit switch in there too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or get 10gigabit PCI cards and use those! I think the comps in the case need their own subdomain


I am going to network them together point to point. Using these 10 GB NIC's pictured below. Will Have the Main PC and the Storage Server hooked to the File server. Other PC's will be connected just USing the 1 GB POrts and a Switch.







*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> T your idea might be best but for me to completely change plans I will need to unload what I have.. Wife has closed the check book until I work some more overtime..


Smart woman... when you consider the fact that I started out putting a _hard stop_ budget at $4.5K... and I'm well into the $6K range on what is still a very pedestrian build by comparison... this thing could start looking like a pretty decent college fund down the toilet in practically no time!









(But on the other hand... who needs college anyway?)


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Smart woman... when you consider the fact that I started out putting a _hard stop_ budget at $4.5K... and I'm well into the $6K range on what is still a very pedestrian build by comparison... this thing could start looking like a pretty decent college fund down the toilet in practically no time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But on the other hand... who needs college anyway?)


I only spend all my extra money from my work until the build is finished "have not set up budged limit" the build just growt during the last 1,5 years. It must end when i reach the 15K euro. I'm at 11K now. Mayby i build in a build stop and change other componenents next year.
Spending now about 400 euro a month on the build. Dont now if i can keep my promise because all the things changing during the build.

So thats about the moneypit. No more talking about money.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I only spend all my extra money from my work until the build is finished "have not set up budged limit" the build just growt during the last 1,5 years. It must end when i reach the 15K euro. I'm at 11K now. Mayby i build in a build stop and change other componenents next year.
> Spending now about 400 euro a month on the build. Dont now if i can keep my promise because all the things changing during the build.
> 
> So thats about the moneypit. No more talking about money.


Believe me I have not stopped only this time I want to be sure about what I am doing still thinking hard about a 2P server...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am going to network them together point to point. Using these 10 GB NIC's pictured below. Will Have the Main PC and the Storage Server hooked to the File server. Other PC's will be connected just USing the 1 GB POrts and a Switch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Excessive Insanity*


showing us photos we've already seen seross


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> showing us photos we've already seen seross


Yes I know but they asked what I was going to use so I showed them.....


----------



## takid123

anyone gonna mention Haswell-E was just announced? it will solve so many issue its not even funny
http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/8-core-haswell-e-cpu-chipsets-revealed-x99-and-ddr4/


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takid123*
> 
> anyone gonna mention Haswell-E was just announced? it will solve so many issue its not even funny
> http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/8-core-haswell-e-cpu-chipsets-revealed-x99-and-ddr4/


The thing with Haswell-E is really dont know when it will be released now they are saying 2nd half of 2014. And also we do not know the performance of it, yes it should be better. But we don't know.

This is also the reason why I am going to stick with my original plan and keep the boards I have and just have 2 Titans









I will use the M8 and the 680's to build another PC with TEC chiller and overclocking M/B to play with.

The Computers going into Excessive Insanity have to be very Dependable as I work internationally gone 28 days at a time so I do not want to have to troubleshoot PC's when I am gone with my wife on the phone. And the file/media server is very important as this is where all my four year olds movies are so it has to work so she can watch them or it is very bad...

A quick question can anyone tell me the length of the 24 Pin ATX connector. In inches or mm dose not matter.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The thing with Haswell-E is really dont know when it will be released now they are saying 2nd half of 2014. And also we do not know the performance of it, yes it should be better. But we don't know.
> 
> This is also the reason why I am going to stick with my original plan and keep the boards I have and just have 2 Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will use the M8 and the 680's to build another PC with TEC chiller and overclocking M/B to play with.
> 
> The Computers going into Excessive Insanity have to be very Dependable as I work internationally gone 28 days at a time so I do not want to have to troubleshoot PC's when I am gone with my wife on the phone. And the file/media server is very important as this is where all my four year olds movies are so it has to work so she can watch them or it is very bad...
> 
> A quick question can anyone tell me the length of the 24 Pin ATX connector. In inches or mm dose not matter.


Rough measurement (ruler not calipers) shows 50mm at wire side and ~48.5mm at pin side - so just at/over 2in. I'm assuming you mean across the actual connector... not length of the harness as that could be whatever you make it.









I think Haswell-E will _definitely_ be a pretty significant improvement over SB-E... and moderately better than 1150 Haswell - similar to SB vs SB-E. I'm figuring that will be my next platform upgrade as I'm fine with just 2 (maybe 3) GPUs on my 3770K and 5GHz and 4 cores will do just fine for at least the next 2 years.


----------



## derickwm

If you wait for Haswell-E, I might even finish my build before you do


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If you wait for Haswell-E, I might even finish my build before you do




Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Jeffinslaw




----------



## seross69

That is the reason I am going to go ahead and build my like I had planned and with the parts that I have sitting there doing nothing!!! All new


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yeah, we could all sit around waiting for the tetra-core Ultimo on the X999 chipset fitted with 8-way SLI NVidia Gargantuanzilla GPUs so that games can simply be beamed into our visual cortex at 399FPS... but then we wouldn't even be able to play tetris or post threads to this forum for the next 15+ years.

No matter what... hardware actually being used currently is much, much better than potential hardware of the future - period.


----------



## Thrasher1016

*....UNTIL IT BREAKS.*

Or he breaks it!

Thanks - T


----------



## Big-Pete

subbed for lullz,

money on the table, i bet derick finishes first.


----------



## derickwm

:lachen:


----------



## seross69

Derrick does have a little head start


----------



## derickwm

I've been out of the country for 6 months and still have 3-4 to go at least. You've got time


----------



## seross69

yeah but I am out of the country every 28 days for 28 days and when I do go home this time I am going to mexico to play with wife on beach and drink rum drinks lots and lots of rum drinks for 10 days. then we come home and take kids to disney...

Only thing I enjoy more than play with computers is playing with wife. especially nude beach with lots of rum drinks and tequila


----------



## derickwm

Me too.


----------



## Big-Pete

pics or it didnt happen, this is the internet bro.

also why bother with 4 pcs just make 1 thats epic.

ie a 2p 3930k with tri sli 780 4gb, PCI SSD boot, and a raid 0 ssd array for storage.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> pics or it didnt happen, this is the internet bro.
> 
> also why bother with 4 pcs just make 1 thats epic.
> 
> ie a 2p 3930k with tri sli 780 4gb, PCI SSD boot, and a raid 0 ssd array for storage.


He has explained multiple times why he is doing multiple PCs, also good luck with a 2p 3930K, let me know how that doesn't work for you.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He has explained multiple times why he is doing multiple PCs, also good luck with a 2p 3930K, let me know how that doesn't work for you.


this


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> pics or it didnt happen, this is the internet bro.
> 
> also why bother with 4 pcs just make 1 thats epic.
> 
> ie a 2p 3930k with tri sli 780 4gb, PCI SSD boot, and a raid 0 ssd array for storage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He has explained multiple times why he is doing multiple PCs, also good luck with a 2p 3930K, let me know how that doesn't work for you.


And am I right in thinking you can't boot from PCIe SSDs yet either?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And am I right in thinking you can't boot from PCIe SSDs yet either?


Yes, you can. It's difficult though. I purchased an OWC Mercury Accelsior PCIe SSD but it wouldn't work with my GA-Z77X-UP7 so I returned it. It did work with my X79 system though so idk what the problem was...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## seross69

How about some pictures??



30 MM Bitspower Black Matte Extenders



An excessive amount of temp probes and Blue leds!!



An excessive amount of white Monsoon plugs



Bitspower white bulkhead fittings



Bitspower white bulkhead fittings



Bitspower Black Matte 30 degree rotary



Bitspower Black Matte F Blocks



Bitspower Black Matte 60 Degree rotaries



Bitspower Black Matte 45 degree male rotary



Bitspower Black Matte U-Type triple rotary



Bitspower Black Matte male extenders

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## epeets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And am I right in thinking you can't boot from PCIe SSDs yet either?


As a person above said already you can but to further extend on why its difficult is because it weighs heavily on motherboard design. You really have to look at the SSD mfg website to see which boards are compatible with the PCI-e ssd before purchasing or its a huge waste of money. However, if you researched and you got everything matching than it can be a huge speed boost but the cost to performance is not worth it in my opnion. They're still way too expensive.


----------



## seross69

Stupid double post


----------



## seross69

Has anyone used or seen the PrimoChilll 1/2" OD Rigid Acrylic Tube yet. Here is a link to it at FCPU. It comes in different colors and also had the fittings for it. I am thinking of incorporating some of this into my build what do you guys think of it??


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Has anyone used or seen the PrimoChilll 1/2" OD Rigid Acrylic Tube yet. Here is a link to it at FCPU. It comes in different colors and also had the fittings for it. I am thinking of incorporating some of this into my build what do you guys think of it??


After seeing the videos they made and coming to find out there is no problems with Plasticizer... to me it seems to be a no brainer! I'm definitely using this stuff.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Has anyone used or seen the PrimoChilll 1/2" OD Rigid Acrylic Tube yet. Here is a link to it at FCPU. It comes in different colors and also had the fittings for it. I am thinking of incorporating some of this into my build what do you guys think of it??


We have some in the office, it's quality stuff.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> After seeing the videos they made and coming to find out there is no problems with Plasticizer... to me it seems to be a no brainer! I'm definitely using this stuff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We have some in the office, it's quality stuff.


I am sure I am going to get some of the PrimoChilll 1/2" OD Rigid Acrylic Tube then.. Does anyone think the 3/8 od will restrict the flow too much?? or just use bigger or more pumps to keep the flow up.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am sure I am going to get some of the PrimoChilll 1/2" OD Rigid Acrylic Tube then.. Does anyone think the 3/8 od will restrict the flow too much?? or just use bigger or more pumps to keep the flow up.


The difference should be extremely minimal as there should still be much higher restriction in any connected blocks and your tubing diameter will not matter at all (for all intents and purposes that is... there _is_ a mathematical reduction in flow with smaller tube sizes, but it isn't enough to really affect much of anything).

There's a thread on it... of particular note is Martin's post here.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He has explained multiple times why he is doing multiple PCs, also good luck with a 2p 3930K, let me know how that doesn't work for you.


TLDR

whys he running 4 pcs?

and running a 2p isnt that hard.

this board

and then wait for the raidr from ROG

any uefi bios is compatible with pcie ssd, even the smallest bit of research would of shown that.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> TLDR
> 
> whys he running 4 pcs?
> 
> and running a 2p isnt that hard.
> 
> this board
> 
> and then wait for the raidr from ROG
> 
> any uefi bios is compatible with pcie ssd, even the smallest bit of research would of shown that.


this board is not compatible with the 3930k..


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> this board is not compatible with the 3930k..


so throw xeons at it

E5-2687W
E5-1650

both above 3gb.
both above 6c/12t

infact the first one is 8c 16t which is mental. that would be 16cores and 32threads to throw at applications.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> so throw xeons at it
> 
> E5-2687W
> E5-1650
> 
> both above 3gb.
> both above 6c/12t
> 
> infact the first one is 8c 16t which is mental. that would be 16cores and 32threads to throw at applications.


He's already explained why he wants to run 4 PC's, why try make him change parts NOW, after he finalised and purchased them?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> so throw xeons at it
> 
> E5-2687W
> E5-1650
> 
> both above 3gb.
> both above 6c/12t
> 
> infact the first one is 8c 16t which is mental. that would be 16cores and 32threads to throw at applications.


E5-1650 is a uni processor


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> He's already explained why he wants to run 4 PC's, why try make him change parts NOW, after he finalised and purchased them?


tldr why have 4 pcs?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> He's already explained why he wants to run 4 PC's, why try make him change parts NOW, after he finalised and purchased them?
> 
> 
> 
> tldr why have 4 pcs?
Click to expand...

If you are gonna be an ass, please don't bother to stay here. He has his reasons for his 4 PC set up.


----------



## subyman

Perhaps BigPete didn't see EXCESSIVE INSANITY in the title?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> tldr why have 4 pcs?


Why..... NOT?

Anyway, does it diminish your life's flame to see him building this?
No?
Aww, well then IMO, obvious troll is obvious.









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> tldr why have 4 pcs?


Big Pete there are very specific reasons for having 4 PC's besides the obvious that it is excessive and belongs on OCN of course









1. First PC will be used for gaming and Video editing and encoding when I am home... when I am not it will be used by the wife as a general use PC surfing, web cam and things like this. This PC needs to be real reliable and not have any small issues. Hence why my plans have changed and I will not be using the TEC chiller in this build. Because I work offshore indonesia and I am gone for 28 days at a time. so it will be water cooled. Excessively but still water cooled.

2. 2nd pc will be a file/media server. this will stream video, music and pictures to several different devices. It is also a central location to keep all my documents and needed files. This will have lots of small fast drives setup in Raid 0 on several LSI raid cards... So I will not have much redundancy on this server. Hence the 3rd PC

3. This will be a small PC using Win 8 and the storage spaces to provide back-up for the server and all the computers and devices I have. I have a family so we have a house full of them..this will have large drives that have redundancy so I will not lose any information. basically a big NAS is what I am building...

4. PC will be dedicated for doing nothing but my wife watching TV from the internet. She is from eastern europe and their is a site that streams all the tv channels and also archive of movies for a small monthly fee. so this is just for that and nothing else.

I need this system to be 100% dependable because I am going from home for 28 days at a time and can not manage it from 15000 miles away..

I hope you know understand and it does not matter really why just that I want and I am going to do this.....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If you are gonna be an ass, please don't bother to stay here. He has his reasons for his 4 PC set up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Perhaps BigPete didn't see EXCESSIVE INSANITY in the title?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Why..... NOT?
> 
> Anyway, does it diminish your life's flame to see him building this?
> No?
> Aww, well then IMO, obvious troll is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


thanks guys for the support but don't worry I am use to this as my youngest daughter is a big fan of Mickeys Club house and anything bad that happens in my house is done by big pete she says. So I am use to Big Pete asking a lot of questions and causing problems... LOL







(hope he does not take this serious) LOL









Sometime if people would read they would already know the answers but you know most people just want to glance at pretty pictures and this is it.


----------



## dman811

I just want to let you know Scott... You might have just wasted your time posting that since all he has said so far is basically "TLDR why 4 pc's?"


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I just want to let you know Scott... You might have just wasted your time posting that since all he has said so far is basically "TLDR why 4 pc's?"


dman,

I am use to wasting my time as I am a manger and people don't really want to know the answer if it does not fit into what they think it should be.. I like being patient and trying to help most of the time but occasionally I do have words but I try and keep that private because I do not want to embarrass anyone.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> dman,
> 
> I am use to wasting my time as I am a manger and people don't really want to know the answer if it does not fit into what they think it should be.. I like being patient and trying to help most of the time but occasionally I do have words but I try and keep that private because I do not want to embarrass anyone.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Big Pete there are very specific reasons for having 4 PC's besides the obvious that it is excessive and belongs on OCN of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. First PC will be used for gaming and Video editing and encoding when I am home... when I am not it will be used by the wife as a general use PC surfing, web cam and things like this. This PC needs to be real reliable and not have any small issues. Hence why my plans have changed and I will not be using the TEC chiller in this build. Because I work offshore indonesia and I am gone for 28 days at a time. so it will be water cooled. Excessively but still water cooled.
> 
> 2. 2nd pc will be a file/media server. this will stream video, music and pictures to several different devices. It is also a central location to keep all my documents and needed files. This will have lots of small fast drives setup in Raid 0 on several LSI raid cards... So I will not have much redundancy on this server. Hence the 3rd PC
> 
> 3. This will be a small PC using Win 8 and the storage spaces to provide back-up for the server and all the computers and devices I have. I have a family so we have a house full of them..this will have large drives that have redundancy so I will not lose any information. basically a big NAS is what I am building...
> 
> 4. PC will be dedicated for doing nothing but my wife watching TV from the internet. She is from eastern europe and their is a site that streams all the tv channels and also archive of movies for a small monthly fee. so this is just for that and nothing else.
> 
> I need this system to be 100% dependable because I am going from home for 28 days at a time and can not manage it from 15000 miles away..
> 
> I hope you know understand and it does not matter really why just that I want and I am going to do this.....


this is what i was after, a nice and easy and succinct, quick question, pc 1/4 seem to be doing the same thing in my eyes, why not combine the two?


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I just want to let you know Scott... You might have just wasted your time posting that since all he has said so far is basically "TLDR why 4 pc's?"


yep.

thats what i said, i was waiting for an easy to read and defined answer, as to why 4 pcs are needed over just 1+server.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> this is what i was after, a nice and easy and succinct, quick question, pc 1/4 seem to be doing the same thing in my eyes, why not combine the two?


Big Pete glad I could help you out and not trying to be rude or anything but I know I have explained this in the thread 3 or 4 times. But I also know it is 127 pages and hard to catch up so Like I said I was glad to help..

The reason for 1 and 4 being separate is twofold I want the TVPC to be completely independent from any other task. That way it only dose one job and that is hook to the internet and allow her to watch TV, no antivirus, no anything. that can cause problems. I have to have 100% up time on this or my life is unbearable.

The other One needs to have some power so I do not have to wait when i am rendering, encoding video and playing games. This is a computer that I need to be reliable but it has to be pushed a little so there is some acceptable risk with this one.

Do I absolutely have to have 4 separate ones no. this is about what I want and what works best for me. Yes I could do everything I am going to do with one computer but why do that?? to me that is crazy a computer should have specific roles to get the most value from it.

I will also have a playing and bench marking machine that I am going to build in a M8 with exotic cooling ... this will be to play and dose not matter if I burn it up...

most important thing is why ask why it is what i want and does it make sense to you i cant answer that and it does not have to make sense to me either as long as it is what I want to do!!!


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Big Pete glad I could help you out and not trying to be rude or anything but I know I have explained this in the thread 3 or 4 times. But I also know it is 127 pages and hard to catch up so Like I said I was glad to help..
> 
> The reason for 1 and 4 being separate is twofold I want the TVPC to be completely independent from any other task. That way it only dose one job and that is hook to the internet and allow her to watch TV, no antivirus, no anything. that can cause problem*s. I have to have 100% up time on this or my life is unbearable.*
> 
> The other One needs to have some power so I do not have to wait when i am rendering, encoding video and playing games. This is a computer that I need to be reliable but it has to be pushed a little so there is some acceptable risk with this one.
> 
> Do I absolutely have to have 4 separate ones no. this is about what I want and what works best for me. Yes I could do everything I am going to do with one computer but why do that?? to me that is crazy a computer should have specific roles to get the most value from it.
> 
> I will also have a playing and bench marking machine that I am going to build in a M8 with exotic cooling ... this will be to play and dose not matter if I burn it up...
> 
> most important thing is why ask why it is what i want and does it make sense to you i cant answer that and it does not have to make sense to me either as long as it is what I want to do!!!


this.

christ ive had calls at 3am, saying that someoenes pc has gone down.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

If virtualization had advanced just a little bit further - then it really could be done with a single system... unfortunately that's just not the case. I hope that it will be some day (the VT-X/d was supposed to facilitate this but it didn't really). Once GPUs, etc.. can be fully abstracted and you have the possibility of gaming at 100% performance in a VM... life becomes so much simpler. We can all just get SMP servers with 3-4 high end GPUs and have whatever we need when we need it - two 2GPU gaming machines at night can become a powerful 4-way render server + IGP HTPC during the day or 4 reasonably powerful single GPU workstations (all running different OSes).

Of course, I'll be too busy with zooming about in my flying car by the time virtualization gets to that level.


----------



## seross69

Need some help on a AsRock Extreme 11 Motherboard.

I am thinking of getting this board to be a file/media server for me and I know at first there was a lot of problems with the LSI raid and want to know in a nut shell if they have fixes for this and will these work in a Raid now. I can not remember dose the LSI chip do the raid calculations or is it a software raid??

I will read the thread on it also but wanted someones personal experience and review on this board.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Need some help on a AsRock Extreme 11 Motherboard.
> 
> I am thinking of getting this board to be a file/media server for me and I know at first there was a lot of problems with the LSI raid and want to know in a nut shell if they have fixes for this and will these work in a Raid now. I can not remember dose the LSI chip do the raid calculations or is it a software raid??
> 
> I will read the thread on it also but wanted someones personal experience and review on this board.


LSI chip as for is it fixed, i don't know. Could just get a cheaper board and a raid card, i don't like the extreme 11 waterblocks.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> LSI chip as for is it fixed, i don't know. Could just get a cheaper board and a raid card, i don't like the extreme 11 waterblocks.


I am not planning on water cooling this board as it will be my server. I already have the ASUS P8Z77 WS and found the Extreme 11 for a good price so I was thinking of getting this board and using it with a 3820 or 3930.. I have raid cards already so this is not a problem.. Just did not want to buy a M/B that is handicapped although from what i have been reading in the thread you flash the LSI chip to different instructions and just use the windows raid and it is real fast like this.. but want to know from first hand experience...


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am not planning on water cooling this board as it will be my server. I already have the ASUS P8Z77 WS and found the Extreme 11 for a good price so I was thinking of getting this board and using it with a 3820 or 3930.. I have raid cards already so this is not a problem.. Just did not want to buy a M/B that is handicapped although from what i have been reading in the thread you flash the LSI chip to different instructions and just use the windows raid and it is real fast like this.. but want to know from first hand experience...


the on board fan is really really loud, what cards are going in the pci's?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> the on board fan is really really loud, what cards are going in the pci's?


Ok can you tell me who makes water blocks for this board then??

LSI MegaRaid SAS 9260-8i SATA+SAS Controller Card
INTEL X540-T2 DUAL PORT 10GB ETHERNET
LSI MegaRAID Internal SAS 9265-8i 6Gb/s w/ 1GB cache
LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC
and a GTX 680


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok can you tell me who makes water blocks for this board then??
> 
> LSI MegaRaid SAS 9260-8i SATA+SAS Controller Card
> INTEL X540-T2 DUAL PORT 10GB ETHERNET
> LSI MegaRAID Internal SAS 9265-8i 6Gb/s w/ 1GB cache
> LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC
> and a GTX 680


MIPS did make/sell them but there no longer around, nateman on here did make them but don't know how far it went.

EK do a block for the z77 extreme 11 you could get the z77 version but then you lose your x79 deal.

Do you need a 680 in there? Could get a ivy or haswell build and use onboard video plus your other 4 cards.


----------



## seross69

So basically I am thinking of 2 options now.

the z77 extreme 11 with a water block for the mother board. or the ASUS P8Z77 WS that has drivers for server 2012.. Asrock don't. Just saw this. So I think I will stay with a Asus board..


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> So basically I am thinking of 2 options now.
> 
> the z77 extreme 11 with a water block for the mother board. or the ASUS P8Z77 WS that has drivers for server 2012.. Asrock don't. Just saw this. So I think I will stay with a Asus board..


Yeah i would get the asus and use your 4 cards and onboard video, if you was only using you 680 because you had it, sell it and buy other stuff you need.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Yeah i would get the asus and use your 4 cards and onboard video, if you was only using you 680 because you had it, sell it and buy other stuff you need.


yeah Rbby I think you are right I already have the ASUS P8Z77 WS and a 3570k for it so I will just sell the the 2 680's and use it. considering it is going to be a file/media server I think this is plenty of overkill!!!


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok can you tell me who makes water blocks for this board then??
> 
> LSI MegaRaid SAS 9260-8i SATA+SAS Controller Card
> INTEL X540-T2 DUAL PORT 10GB ETHERNET
> LSI MegaRAID Internal SAS 9265-8i 6Gb/s w/ 1GB cache
> LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC
> and a GTX 680


680...

why no titan?!


----------



## seross69

Big Pete did you read the thread??


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yeah Rbby I think you are right I already have the ASUS P8Z77 WS and a 3570k for it so I will just sell the the 2 680's and use it. considering it is going to be a file/media server I think this is plenty of overkill!!!


Sure is glad i could help again.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Big Pete did you read the thread??


Oh Scott. Stop trying to manage the readers of your build log!

THE ROFL-COPTER HAS LANDED.









Thanks - T


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 680...
> 
> why no titan?!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Oh Scott. Stop trying to manage the readers of your build log!
> 
> THE ROFL-COPTER HAS LANDED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Well It worked....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*


Wonder how many pictures I have put up of the Titans??


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Wonder how many pictures I have put up of the Titans??


_*not enuf !!*_


----------



## Voodoo Spyker

Holy Heat sink batman, What a build.. Love it . Good luck with all gear in one case.. Was thinking it might make a good pastry oven .. : )
I can't wait to see the final build ..


----------



## seross69

Just for Socketus... Introducing the Titan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













And water Blocks



2 of each

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## socketus

well thank you ! and in return, I'll link google images of *Titia*n paintings !


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

...And I'll follow that up with some other pictures of titans (clashing).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> well thank you ! and in return, I'll link google images of *Titia*n paintings !


thanks socketus for the help to correct the typo!!


----------



## seross69

Has anyone tried these QDC's yet?? I know they look sexy!!













Going to organize my Fitting's like this because I can't remember what I have this way I will know by looking and can then find the one i want/need.






I like collecting and I know I should have all I need to Build it if and when I get to do this









Maybe a little *Excessive*


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yes, I use one of them in MurderMac. They work just like any other QDC. Very little spill when disconnecting, like 1-2 drops. Very nice, very heavy too.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Has anyone tried these QDC's yet?? I know they look sexy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to organize my Fitting's like this because I can't remember what I have this way I will know by looking and can then find the one i want/need.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like collecting and I know I should have all I need to Build it if and when I get to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a little *Excessive*


Watching your pictures reminds me that i have to purchase a few bitpower extenders i'm short of. Thanks

I have the bitspower quick disconnects also. I wonder if the dont spil fluid like the koollance one i already have the seems to be more solid ( i have 3 sets off bitpower now because of the 1/4" tread). The boxes look smal to me (are the) !!. Yes need more boxes. Ha ha and more space to put them.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yes, I use one of them in MurderMac. They work just like any other QDC. Very little spill when disconnecting, like 1-2 drops. Very nice, very heavy too.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


thats good news because i also got 3 sets and i wonder if the spill much.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Watching your pictures reminds me that i have to purchase a few bitpower extenders i'm short of. Thanks
> 
> I have the bitspower quick disconnects also. I wonder if the dont spil fluid like the koollance one i already have the seems to be more solid ( i have 3 sets off bitpower now because of the 1/4" tread). The boxes look smal to me (are the) !!. Yes need more boxes. Ha ha and more space to put them.


I know what you mean about missing fittings, that is why I ordered 10 ea of all the matte black fittings bitspower makes. If and when I ever start to build this I do not want to have to stop because of a fitting.









And I also ordered this from FCPU to use on Main PC side.



20 Of the Fittings and



4 Pieces 36" long and 8 pieces 24" long of the rigid acrylic tube.

If I can bend this like they do in the Video It will be great if not I can Use fittings and still do what I want with it.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I know what you mean about missing fittings, that is why I ordered 10 ea of all the matte black fittings bitspower makes. If and when I ever start to build this I do not want to have to stop because of a fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also ordered this from FCPU to use on Main PC side.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Of the Fittings and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Pieces 36" long and 8 pieces 24" long of the rigid acrylic tube.
> 
> If I can bend this like they do in the Video It will be great if not I can Use fittings and still do what I want with it.


Mayby you like this http://forum.highflow.nl/f34/danger-den-double-wide-build-naam-moet-ik-nog-verzinnen-13609/index3.html

I just popup my mind "i self can have a try with bending"


----------



## Thrasher1016

YOU RAT BASTARD.









So you're the reason FCPU is out of the white 1/2" OD Acrylic and the fittings for it!!!









Speaking of that BP QDC, I have one. I was hoping to use it in the current setup, but I couldn't bring myself to slap that on my tubing and weigh it down like a corpse being thrown in a river...









Thanks - T


----------



## subyman

I think you need to strap a raspberry pi in there just so you can say its 5 PCs


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Speaking of that BP QDC, I have one. I was hoping to use it in the current setup, but I couldn't bring myself to slap that on my tubing and weigh it down like a corpse being thrown in a river...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


It's funny you should say this... I've been working on my run and although I thought it would be super cool to be able to disconnect my MB with two connections and pull it out to work on it without draining everything... I've decided it's just not clean enough with the QDCs in place.










So I think I'm going to call them "very expensive drain valves" instead and put them where they can't be seen.


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It's funny you should say this... I've been working on my run and although I thought it would be super cool to be able to disconnect my MB with two connections and pull it out to work on it without draining everything... I've decided it's just not clean enough with the QDCs in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think I'm going to call them "very expensive drain valves" instead and put them where they can't be seen.


I put some of the Bitspower QDC's in mine awhile back, and LOVE being able to remove the motherboard tray without draining the loop. I'm also using one in a drain valve line. Also very handy. If you're tight on space....definitely not the right thing to use though. I have several of the Koolance V4's, that I never used in my build because I didn't like the look. I like the look of the Bitspower QDC's.

I get almost no spillage at all. A drop or two at most...and nothing to worry about. Just wrap your hand with a washcloth when removing them. They could operate a little smoother though. They take more force than you would think to connect/disconnect them.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> YOU RAT BASTARD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the reason FCPU is out of the white 1/2" OD Acrylic and the fittings for it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of that BP QDC, I have one. I was hoping to use it in the current setup, but I couldn't bring myself to slap that on my tubing and weigh it down like a corpse being thrown in a river...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Actually T they were out of the fittings and then I got an email so I jumped on it and ordered them as Soon as I saw them.. I was going to wait a while about doing this but the psychology of the whole deal caused me to do this. I was scared if I did not get them now I would not be able to get them latter.. LOL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I think you need to strap a raspberry pi in there just so you can say its 5 PCs


I actually have one more PC that is on the back of the TV that I am considering putting inside this. Along with the 10GB switch I am looking at getting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> It's funny you should say this... I've been working on my run and although I thought it would be super cool to be able to disconnect my MB with two connections and pull it out to work on it without draining everything... I've decided it's just not clean enough with the QDCs in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think I'm going to call them "very expensive drain valves" instead and put them where they can't be seen.


Well you are right it will not look as clean but It will be nice to pull the motherboard and not have to drain the loop. Will have to see by looking and then decide the best thing to do at that point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> I put some of the Bitspower QDC's in mine awhile back, and LOVE being able to remove the motherboard tray without draining the loop. I'm also using one in a drain valve line. Also very handy. If you're tight on space....definitely not the right thing to use though. I have several of the Koolance V4's, that I never used in my build because I didn't like the look. I like the look of the Bitspower QDC's.
> 
> I get almost no spillage at all. A drop or two at most...and nothing to worry about. Just wrap your hand with a washcloth when removing them. They could operate a little smoother though. They take more force than you would think to connect/disconnect them.


Thank you for this information Chris and I also have Koolance V4's (10 to be exact) that I don't want to use where they can be seen now. Because these and actually koolance has some black ones also and the black looks so much better than the shiny silver color..

So I will use some of the V4's in places that will not be seen and then sell the rest I guess.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, I am tight on space... but I _could_ make it work if I wanted to... the problem is that the tubing has to be 'lazy' in order for it to reach but also detach - and if I don't use them the runs could be practically straight - well at least one of them, the other would be a nice smooth curve... with the QDCs, more slack is required and it creates too much weight in the middle of the run so the tube will 'sag' there.

I agree, however, that it would be super convenient when dealing with MB upgrades... at least in theory. Initially I wasn't actually thinking about all of the power connections to the board, GPUs, etc... once I really thought about how many things connect to the MB (like everything







) it kind of became a 'nice thought' but far from really saving that much time.

After all... if I'm making any kind of major change to my primary hardware (GPU/CPU/MB) - I'm going to want to use that opportunity to just drain everything, clean blocks, possibly replace O-rings, and then refill with fresh coolant when I'm done. So the time savings of having QDCs seems to get lost in the mix.

On the other hand... for a drain line - or for that matter when connecting to an EXTERNAL rad or chiller, etc... then I would think they could be a real life-saver. I guess also if you're using a coolant like IceDragon or a Mayhems Pastel which can go for much longer and are expensive - then it makes a lot of sense not doing a full drain-refill cycle. I'm using .99/gal distilled and 2 drops of PT-Nuke... so I can do it weekly for a couple of years before it gets more expensive than the power to _run_ it for a month.


----------



## seross69

Those Boxes I showed earlier NOW FULL







And need more boxes..






Think I have enough Choices??


----------



## derickwm

You're going to need more fittings.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You're going to need more fittings.


I have at least 10 ea of these in draw's this is so I can see what I have and the others are still in the plastic.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have at least 10 ea of these in draw's this is so I can see what I have and the others are still in the plastic.


Hi Ross,

I use these boxes


----------



## seross69

I like those boxes. Have more choice on the compartment size..


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Why is it that even the cheap Chinese-made plastic stuff is more intelligently designed over there... I've got something similar here but it has little slide-in, slide-out divider panels that you use to make different sized areas... it's crap! The dividers either fall out or don't fully close off the area so tiny things like washers, etc can 'migrate' between them still.

I have a couple of tool boxes that are similar to that design... but they aren't terribly convenient to move around or label... and they are made so cheaply that using them becomes a death-sentence for them.









I'd love to be able to get something like that here. Maybe I'll check at The Container Store to see if they have some (despite the fact that they will probably cost $45-60 ea. with the way they mark up their stuff.


----------



## wildbill001

Just wanted to chime in on the storage box thing. I've had good luck at the local sporting goods store in the fishing department. Tackle boxes and tackle box "inserts". Of course no one ever makes anything exactly like I want but those do seem to hold up better than the stuff you find at the hardware stores.

Anxious to see how the TEC is going to be incorporated into this. Been thinking of doing something similar. Might as well let you be the guinea pig.


----------



## Simplynicko

dude just build the case already!!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> dude just build the case already!!!!


I second this.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> dude just build the case already!!!!


He can't build it when it is in Georgia and he is on an oil rig off the coast of Indonesia...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He can't build it when it is in Georgia and he is on an oil rig off the coast of Indonesia...


This is true... And then when I do get home on the 30 we are leaving on the 2nd going to mexico then come home for 2 day and go to disney with children and get back home 2 days before I leave so I will not get much done!!

but going to have 10 days on beach just me and my wife


----------



## socketus

Hey - its summer - eNjOY ! :sand-between-my-toes:


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Hey - its summer - eNjOY ! :sand-between-my-toes:


Oh I plan on enjoying sand every where just me and the wife going to mexico..







First time we have been somewhere alone in over 4 years!!! So we going to enjoy, sun, sand, water, shows, drinks, and each other







Funnnnnnnnnnnn Adult times!!!


----------



## aludwig01

I hope you have strong floors in your home to hold this up haha! If my puny non liquid cooled 800d weighs around 120 pounds I can't believe how much this will end up weighing! lol This is going to be one mighty fine rig and I look forward to seeing its evolution to completion. Cheers!


----------



## seross69

It is going to weigh a lot but as big as this case it does not weigh that much with no gear in it since it is all aluminium.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludwig01*
> 
> I hope you have strong floors in your home to hold this up haha! If my puny non liquid cooled 800d weighs around 120 pounds I can't believe how much this will end up weighing! lol This is going to be one mighty fine rig and I look forward to seeing its evolution to completion. Cheers!


Methinks you exaggerate... and have never put it on a scale... it would be hard to make it weight 120 lbs if you taped up all the holes and filled it with sand (although you might get pretty close then). I'm thinking if you throw that 800D on a scale it will come in around 65lbs at most if completely stuffed with hardware.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It is going to weigh a lot but as big as this case it does not weigh that much with no gear in it since it is all aluminium.


Don't kid yourself... the CL store says the case alone weighs 70 lbs... add the 2 pedestals and accessories and that bad boy has to clock in at close to 100 lbs... JUST FOR THE CASE


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Don't kid yourself... the CL store says the case alone weighs 70 lbs... add the 2 pedestals and accessories and that bad boy has to clock in at close to 100 lbs... JUST FOR THE CASE


Well it doesn't feel like it weighs that much!







I mean just because it is as tall as I am does not make it Fat and heavy. Be nice to my girl!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Be nice to my girl!!


Wasn't trying to be mean, just stating the facts.


----------



## kingchris

he forgot to tell you he's only 3ft 2in tall.....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> he forgot to tell you he's only 3ft 2in tall.....


----------



## seross69

Some more Pictures new items.



Monstra 120 For the Media server.



I really like the Looks of this rad.. I am tempted to paint all of mine now!!!











A XSPC D5 to try-- Want to see if there is any differance in this one, a swifttech, alphacool and a aquacomputer D5











Best item I have got and it was free. This is a special tool for saving trapped beer!!!!!











9 140mm PMW Noiseblocker Fans for the MORA-3 9*140 rad. I have been told these are real good 140mm fans.. so I will see.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> A XSPC D5 to try-- Want to see if there is any differance in this one, a swifttech, alphacool and a aquacomputer D5


Besides the AC D5 that has the extra input/outputs for controlling with the Aquaero... they are exactly the same. All made by the same company. If there's any difference then it's a defect.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Besides the AC D5 that has the extra input/outputs for controlling with the Aquaero... they are exactly the same. All made by the same company. If there's any difference then it's a defect.


Yeah I know but it is still fun.. he tops is what will make the differance!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Some more Pictures new items.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> 9 140mm PMW Noiseblocker Fans for the MORA-3 9*140 rad. I have been told these are real good 140mm fans.. so I will see.


Those are the same ones I got for my 140.1 radiator in the top mount on my S3.

Again to back you up, I've heard and read that they're very good!!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Those are the same ones I got for my 140.1 radiator in the top mount on my S3.
> 
> Again to back you up, I've heard and read that they're very good!!
> 
> Thanks - T


How do they cool on you 140 rad ??? and how is the noise...


----------



## PCModderMike

I know all about the 28 days on 28 days off type of deal you're working with...but what's your timeline looking like for the build so far? Basically...when's this thing going together??


----------



## seross69

I am really hoping by the end of september.. I have some different ideas to make it go faster and it may not be 100% finished but I will have some parts working for sure!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How do they cool on you 140 rad ??? and how is the noise...


Brother, you gotta remember... this build is snail-baiting along like it's got nowhere to go!









To wit, I haven't even sent power to anything but the pump yet, and that was just to fill the loop...









Like I said, I bought them on great reviews. Frankly, you might get yours tested before I do...









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Brother, you gotta remember... this build is snail-baiting along like it's got nowhere to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wit, I haven't even sent power to anything but the pump yet, and that was just to fill the loop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I bought them on great reviews. Frankly, you might get yours tested before I do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


I don't know if I will get mine tested before you do as my build is moving even slower than your's is!!


----------



## chase11

This log needs more pictures


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I don't know if I will get mine tested before you do as my build is moving even slower than your's is!!


Build logs aren't cool unless they take more than year.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Build logs aren't cool unless they take more than year.


Don't encourage him


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> This log needs more pictures


Well I think it has lots of pictures but i agree it needs pictures of progress and something interesting beside pictures of parts I am going to use..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Build logs aren't cool unless they take more than year.


Thank you for the support Chris.. Perfection takes time and people should learn to be patient..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Don't encourage him


Why not I need all the encouragement I can get


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Either that or you can do like me and go start to finish in 3 months... only to tear everything apart one month later and start all over again from scratch.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Either that or you can do like me and go start to finish in 3 months... only to tear everything apart one month later and start all over again from scratch.


I already have 2nd project lining up to do so I don't need to start over on this one I just need to do it perfect and then start on another one.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I already have 2nd project lining up to do so I don't need to start over on this one I just need to do it perfect and then start on another one.










HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!









Sorry... you said "perfect"... carry on and good luck with that. You must have a much more 'stable' version of perfect than I have... as mine was perfect before I suddenly decided to make it _more_ perfect.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry... you said "perfect"... carry on and good luck with that. You must have a much more 'stable' version of perfect than I have... as mine was perfect before I suddenly decided to make it _more_ perfect.


And when you think the _more perfec_t works you realise you liked it better before


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And when you think the _more perfec_t works you realise you liked it better before


Yep... but by that time you're so far down the rabbit hole that declaring defeat and going back to the original configuration... just isn't an option any more.


----------



## seross69

Only one thing with this guys this is going to be extreme but I also need it at home working I am tired of the problems with the current setup I have. I have the M8 I am going to play with like this!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yep... but by that time you're so far down the rabbit hole that declaring defeat and going back to the original configuration... just isn't an option any more.


and then you make irreversible changes to a critical component. Darn it.


----------



## seross69

Like I said I am going to get this together all watercooled with everything looking awesome and then I have a case I am going to play with and tinker see how much I can overclock and have fun.. But first I have to finish this one..


----------



## seross69

One of the pumps I am going to use with a EK top..



As you can see EK gives you everything you need other than the pump itself to get this working. I am going to use a Alphacool D5 Pump.



First step in putting it together



Getting ready to put the screws in the pump.



All the screws in and started tightening the pump into the Top.



All the screws tight and the pump ready to be used... I have put some 1/2" barbs in the pump top..



You have 1 suction and 2 discharges on this top.. And I used the included plug in the other discharge.



Pump with top from the bottom with the mounting plate on it.



The Pump from the top all ready to go!!!!









Gotta have some *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## socketus

It just occurred to me, what are you using for a pc OVER THAIR ?


----------



## dman811

Probably a craptop, tablet, or his phone.


----------



## dman811

Probably a craptop, tablet, or his phone.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> It just occurred to me, what are you using for a pc OVER THAIR ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Probably a craptop, tablet, or his phone.


A Dell Optiplex 790 with windows XP.. My workstation at work....


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A Dell Optiplex 790 with windows XP.. My workstation at work....


Well my guesses were wrong... very incorrect...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well my guesses were wrong... very incorrect...


Yeah you know I am at work so why you think just those..??? But a secret I do use my laptop for offline things....


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah you know I am at work so why you think just those..??? But a secret I do use my laptop for offline things....


I'm sure i saw this laptop in a phot of yours before, is it a mac or an ultrabook?


----------



## seross69

Asus Ultabook (same as mac just cheaper and with windows)


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Asus Ultabook (same as mac just cheaper and with windows)


And with more power


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> And with more power


Actually exactly same spec's but better screen....


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually exactly same spec's but better screen....


And doesn't have that dirty apple logo


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well my guesses were wrong... very incorrect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you know I am at work so why you think just those..??? But a secret I do use my laptop for offline things....
Click to expand...

I thought just those because I would have thought that your company would block OCN for some reason. My school does it, but I get on here anyways. Love translate.google.com with English to English.


----------



## KBOMB

This is craazzyy! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A Dell Optiplex 790 with windows XP.. My workstation at work....


Ha i got that one at my work to. The things that are wrong on that thing is:
- noise from the fan
- bad graphics "i use 2 screens for my drawing work" .

Its package deal for the firm. Yak dont like it at all. Rather work home. cost a few bucks but then i work with joy instead of waiting until the next page show up.


----------



## seross69

And what makes it slower here is that 75% of the work I do is through the net using Satellite comms.. Slow slow internet.. worse that the 56k days!!!!


----------



## pozativenrgy

imy first net was a 14.4k


----------



## dougb62

Mine was a 300 baud. Oh wait - there was no real internet at the time. Just BBS's. Whoa - I suddenly feel *very* old.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> imy first net was a 14.4k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Mine was a 300 baud. Oh wait - there was no real internet at the time. Just BBS's. Whoa - I suddenly feel *very* old.


I know what you are talking about with the 14.4 and 300, I remember helping my dad with the 300 baud rate and BBS's and telenet. But I did nto think many people here would remember this. Well actually I don't think most people were even alive during the 70's


----------



## wildbill001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I know what you are talking about with the 14.4 and 300, I remember helping my dad with the 300 baud rate and BBS's and telenet. But I did nto think many people here would remember this. Well actually I don't think most people were even alive during the 70's


You had MODEMS! All I had was sneaker net!







Actually not quite true. I had DECnet over 9600 baud dedicated lines, which was considered high-speed back then. We moved a LOT of data over those but quite often, shipping a 9-track tape was faster.

Bill W


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> You had MODEMS! All I had was sneaker net!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not quite true. I had DECnet over 9600 baud dedicated lines, which was considered high-speed back then. We moved a LOT of data over those but quite often, shipping a 9-track tape was faster.
> 
> Bill W


LOL there are a lot more Old Computer nerd's here than I thought...


----------



## seross69

Have a look at my ghetto setup for testing pumps, rads and fans. I want to see how much heat a rad can dissipate and what fans give me the best results. etc etc. just to have fun..



My Lampton fan controller at 30w a channel that i am going to use for testing so I can determine the speed of the fans. This will not be going in my case it is just for testing..



A picture of this test set up using a EK 360xt Rad and a Swiftech MCP655B and a Ek reservoir top with a Alphacool D5 in it. With my Extech Temp logger.



My Koolance Flow meter so I know what the flow is.



Another picture of this test setup using a EK 360xt Rad and a Swiftech MCP655B and a Ek reservoir top with a Alphacool D5 in it. With my Extech Temp logger.

Having fun but making my build take longer... because i am going to test everything before I put it in the case.

*Excessive Insanity with a Heavy Dose of OCD*


----------



## seross69

I am testing a EK 360 xt rad with 3 Koolance Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK) fans in pull and the best Delta T i saw was about 5.5 degrees celsius. This is with the 2 pumps and 2.8 GPM of flow and 2200 RPM on the fans. I am using a 250watt heater in the brass pipe you see to provide a heat load. I have just tested these fans at higher RPM's and have not tested any of the other fans I have to compare to but it is looking like this rad is good for a 200watt heat load..

what do you think?? I know I need to test more fans and get a better idea first but I was surprised I figure this rad would dissipate a 250 watt heat load easily. learning learning!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am testing a EK 360 xt rad with 3 Koolance Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK) fans in pull and the best Delta T i saw was about 5.5 degrees celsius. This is with the 2 pumps and 2.8 GPM of flow and 2200 RPM on the fans. I am using a 250watt heater in the brass pipe you see to provide a heat load. I have just tested these fans at higher RPM's and have not tested any of the other fans I have to compare to but it is looking like this rad is good for a 200watt heat load..
> 
> what do you think?? I know I need to test more fans and get a better idea first but I was surprised I figure this rad would dissipate a 250 watt heat load easily. learning learning!!


Hi Scott,

I have read somewhere that a single rad deliver about 120 watt of kooling.
What i ask myself when i see your georgeous testbench how you start.

1. cold water inside;
2. pumps off heater on (til what a degree)
3. does the heat befor you start to kool is averywhere (measured)
4. start the pumps (measure temps)
5. stopwatch to zero, start
6 fans 100%
7.tempdrop off .... degree after 1 minute, 2, 3, 4.

Then i think you have a result.
And if you want to test also how silent the fans can get and stil got a good kooling effect by:
- start the same like above;
- fans at 100%, 90, 80, e.t.c.

I now you have been testing but i dont now how you start or end.
And i think the length of the tubing also taking amount of the temp\ and m3 fluid. So you can also make calculations on the amount off fluid.

Example same amount of water in hose and rad after a few minutes read the temp drop.
I now that whe dont use the figgers after the comma (,) but use raw figgers to see if whe got enough cooling power.

I never tested or calculated the cooling power. Mayby i wil do this. I want a silent system and dont want to overclock a lot. 4,6 or 4,7 Ghz wil do.

Something else. I choose the Titans because of the power its using. I plan to go back from 2 PSU to a single (corsair AXi 1200) for 2 Titans and the rest. I think beside the 600 watt for the Titans i still have 600 left for the rest "i hope this will be enought" i.m going to look if i can find another buildlog witt simular setup.


----------



## seross69

Henry,

This is the way i ran the test as below on all the RPM's I have tested.

1. start the pumps and fans and run the water till the temperature has stabilized. During this time I set the RPM of the fans also.
2. While I am doing this I am measuring the water in and out of the rad with a temp logger and keeping this information. I have it on a Excel file. When I finish i will make graphs
3. I turn on the heater and watch it while I am doing other things when I see the temps stabilize then I make sure I have run it for at least 30 minutes.
4. I save and record the data check the sound levels with my meter
5. restart the temp logger and turn off the heater and wait until the temperature drops to the lowest point and stabilizes.
6. I adjust the RPM of the fans to the new test and turn on the heater and start another test.

that is basically what I do. so no magic or anything. it is really like the computer is running and then you load up the CPU and GPU's and have to dissipate more heat.

Thanks for the input and suggestions.

I am like you I had read some where where 100 watts per 120mm or rad space is a good average to use. But this is a thin Rad and just 1 and also need to test other fans to see if there is a difference and what it is....


----------



## Thrasher1016

*655-B REPRESENT!!!*

Thanks - T


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Henry,
> 
> This is the way i ran the test as below on all the RPM's I have tested.
> 
> 1. start the pumps and fans and run the water till the temperature has stabilized. During this time I set the RPM of the fans also.
> 2. While I am doing this I am measuring the water in and out of the rad with a temp logger and keeping this information. I have it on a Excel file. When I finish i will make graphs
> 3. I turn on the heater and watch it while I am doing other things when I see the temps stabilize then I make sure I have run it for at least 30 minutes.
> 4. I save and record the data check the sound levels with my meter
> 5. restart the temp logger and turn off the heater and wait until the temperature drops to the lowest point and stabilizes.
> 6. I adjust the RPM of the fans to the new test and turn on the heater and start another test.
> 
> that is basically what I do. so no magic or anything. it is really like the computer is running and then you load up the CPU and GPU's and have to dissipate more heat.
> 
> Thanks for the input and suggestions.
> 
> I am like you I had read some where where 100 watts per 120mm or rad space is a good average to use. But this is a thin Rad and just 1 and also need to test other fans to see if there is a difference and what it is....


You did a great job.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> *655-B REPRESENT!!!*
> 
> Thanks - T


T I dont know if it is me or what but after the EK tops and the alphacool pumps I am very disappointed in the performance of the 655-B. 1.2 GPM through this small low restricted loop. the EK top and pump gives me by itself 1.9 gpm.. it is loud also compared to the ek pump and top.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> You did a great job.


thanks henry and I will say I did a great job when I finish and know all the secrets!!!


----------



## seross69

Tomorrow I start flying home.......


----------



## Bart

Congrats Scott! Enjoy your Mexican vacation, and try not to get too much sand in you or the wifes "private parts".







Sex on the beach is only fun in the imagination. Keep that in the hotel room, trust me!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Congrats Scott! Enjoy your Mexican vacation, and try not to get too much sand in you or the wifes "private parts".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex on the beach is only fun in the imagination. Keep that in the hotel room, trust me!


Trust me I know that from experience..... ooooooooooch it is a suite so I am sure we can find plenty of other places if we get tired of the bed to "talk"


----------



## stren

Hey Seross - Not sure why you'd bother testing the rads. Testing rads is extremely complicated to get right, and a cheesey setup will produce a margin of error greater than the difference between results. Plus Martin already has excellent data on tons of radiators including power dissipation at varying RPMS. He also has excellent data on fans with airflow through a radiator vs rpm which can help choose a fan for your setup. The only variable I would say that is worthwhile testing is fan noise quality. By all means do the work and test it, there is no harm and no doubt you will learn things along the way, but I wouldn't trust your own numbers above Martin's until you've gone through the pain and hassle that he had to get a really good setup. Hope this helps, it's not meant to be a downer, and I do like to encourage people to test their own stuff and not believe hype, but radiators are *the* hardest things to test.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hey Seross - Not sure why you'd bother testing the rads. Testing rads is extremely complicated to get right, and a cheesey setup will produce a margin of error greater than the difference between results. Plus Martin already has excellent data on tons of radiators including power dissipation at varying RPMS. He also has excellent data on fans with airflow through a radiator vs rpm which can help choose a fan for your setup. The only variable I would say that is worthwhile testing is fan noise quality. By all means do the work and test it, there is no harm and no doubt you will learn things along the way, but I wouldn't trust your own numbers above Martin's until you've gone through the pain and hassle that he had to get a really good setup. Hope this helps, it's not meant to be a downer, and I do like to encourage people to test their own stuff and not believe hype, but radiators are *the* hardest things to test.


Hi Stren,
Because i dont have a lab like Scott. I tested just the fans so i now how loud the are. Thats one thing solved. The other was the power id needs with certan rpm. So thats solved to.
The last thing is how much the setup cools. That one i can only remember from my previous setup.
I think that i can do one more thing (sound silencer) on the innerside of the doors like chris did. So more to check.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hey Seross - Not sure why you'd bother testing the rads. Testing rads is extremely complicated to get right, and a cheesey setup will produce a margin of error greater than the difference between results. Plus Martin already has excellent data on tons of radiators including power dissipation at varying RPMS. He also has excellent data on fans with airflow through a radiator vs rpm which can help choose a fan for your setup. The only variable I would say that is worthwhile testing is fan noise quality. By all means do the work and test it, there is no harm and no doubt you will learn things along the way, but I wouldn't trust your own numbers above Martin's until you've gone through the pain and hassle that he had to get a really good setup. Hope this helps, it's not meant to be a downer, and I do like to encourage people to test their own stuff and not believe hype, but radiators are *the* hardest things to test.


Thank you for the comments Stren and I know Martin has done this and has some excellent reading and I learned a lot from this but I want to do this for me and see what I can learn about how to maximise the cooling of the radiators. I work with Thermodynamics at work so I know a good bit about this and know in cooling a PC everyone does things that work different than what we do. (We use salt water to cool all of our equipment, through the use of tube heat exchangers and also air radiators on closed loop systems.. We also use water to cool water on some systems) I want to see why some things are done different and also when you are talking a heat load and radiators you can take 3 of the exact same from the same manufacture made the same way and see a good bit of difference in the heat dissipation. A lot of people don't know this but it is true, now it is harder to see this with the heat load you use for computers but it is there I know and want to see this. Also some radiators work better with low flow and others work better with a higher flow rate. their are so many variables in this it is funny. I am not trying to do the same thing martin did but I am trying to find out the things that interest me on the heat dissipation of radiators. Also I want to use the different fans to see the noise/performance ratio in them also I might be willing to deal with more noise if the benefits are there. because the high heat load is only in computers when you are stressing them... playing games, encoding doing task that takes a lot of power. I also want to see what the relationship between shrouds and cooling is.. Just so many variables to look at and see. this is the information I want.

You stated that testing rads is extremely complicated and to me I don't see it that way, I have see some things and changed some things on my test setup but to me a radiator is simple it dissipates x amount of heat and the fan moves the heat away from the radiator so it can dissipate more. If the fan does not move the heat away then it can not do its job effectively. I think and I might learn different before I am through that radiators are the easiest thing to test. To me testing the water blocks like you are doing is a lot harder because their are a lot more variables in doing this.

Well I am going to have fun doing this and hopefully learn a lot by doing it. Because at the end of the day this is why I think we are doing the things we do with computers is in the pursuit of knowledge.

One other thing I am from Missouri (the show me state) so it doesn't matter if 20 people had done the same test i am doing the same way, I still would want to do it myself to see why and how. (just see the numbers is helpful but more helpful is learning the process.)

Lets keep it light, fun and always have some *Excessive Insanity*

Scott

Wow I just previewed this and I think I wrote a book full of circles


----------



## seross69

10 Minutes and I will get on helicopter to the beach then start flying home!!!! fly to singapore have 12 hours then fly to tokyo have 2 hours then fly to Atlanta. I also get to travel back in time. I leave Singapore at 6 am Fly for 22 hours and get to Atlanta ay 3PM. So I go back in time 12 hours!!!


----------



## waslakhani

Where in Atlanta do you live?

BTW I live in the Alpharetta Area


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thank you for the comments Stren and I know Martin has done this and has some excellent reading and I learned a lot from this but I want to do this for me and see what I can learn about how to maximise the cooling of the radiators. I work with Thermodynamics at work so I know a good bit about this and know in cooling a PC everyone does things that work different than what we do. (We use salt water to cool all of our equipment, through the use of tube heat exchangers and also air radiators on closed loop systems.. We also use water to cool water on some systems) I want to see why some things are done different and also when you are talking a heat load and radiators you can take 3 of the exact same from the same manufacture made the same way and see a good bit of difference in the heat dissipation. A lot of people don't know this but it is true, now it is harder to see this with the heat load you use for computers but it is there I know and want to see this. Also some radiators work better with low flow and others work better with a higher flow rate. their are so many variables in this it is funny. I am not trying to do the same thing martin did but I am trying to find out the things that interest me on the heat dissipation of radiators. Also I want to use the different fans to see the noise/performance ratio in them also I might be willing to deal with more noise if the benefits are there. because the high heat load is only in computers when you are stressing them... playing games, encoding doing task that takes a lot of power. I also want to see what the relationship between shrouds and cooling is.. Just so many variables to look at and see. this is the information I want.
> 
> You stated that testing rads is extremely complicated and to me I don't see it that way, I have see some things and changed some things on my test setup but to me a radiator is simple it dissipates x amount of heat and the fan moves the heat away from the radiator so it can dissipate more. If the fan does not move the heat away then it can not do its job effectively. I think and I might learn different before I am through that radiators are the easiest thing to test. To me testing the water blocks like you are doing is a lot harder because their are a lot more variables in doing this.
> 
> Well I am going to have fun doing this and hopefully learn a lot by doing it. Because at the end of the day this is why I think we are doing the things we do with computers is in the pursuit of knowledge.
> 
> One other thing I am from Missouri (the show me state) so it doesn't matter if 20 people had done the same test i am doing the same way, I still would want to do it myself to see why and how. (just see the numbers is helpful but more helpful is learning the process.)
> 
> Lets keep it light, fun and always have some *Excessive Insanity*
> 
> Scott
> 
> Wow I just previewed this and I think I wrote a book full of circles


Well fair enough there's nothing wrong with learning







It's not that radiators are complicated, it's that testing them accurately requires great precision. Hard and complicated are two very different things







Testing water blocks isn't hard either, however improving on the current designs is hard.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 10 Minutes and I will get on helicopter to the beach then start flying home!!!! fly to singapore have 12 hours then fly to tokyo have 2 hours then fly to Atlanta. I also get to travel back in time. I leave Singapore at 6 am Fly for 22 hours and get to Atlanta ay 3PM. So I go back in time 12 hours!!!


I'll be at the Atlanta airport tomorrow morning around 6AM Eastern Time!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll be at the Atlanta airport tomorrow morning around 6AM Eastern Time!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Nice! Have fun on your cruise.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Where in Atlanta do you live?
> 
> BTW I live in the Alpharetta Area


I live about 1 miles from lenox mall and Phipps Plaza...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll be at the Atlanta airport tomorrow morning around 6AM Eastern Time!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


well I won't be there to 1500 Saturday morning. Why you going to be there??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Nice! Have fun on your cruise.


Who is going on a cruise?? I am going to Mayan Riveria For 2 weeks.. Not a cruise...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Where in Atlanta do you live?
> 
> BTW I live in the Alpharetta Area


I live about 1 miles from lenox mall and Phipps Plaza...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll be at the Atlanta airport tomorrow morning around 6AM Eastern Time!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


well I won't be there to 1500 Saturday morning. Why you going to be there??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Nice! Have fun on your cruise.


Who is going on a cruise?? I am going to Mayan Riveria For 2 weeks.. Not a cruise...


----------



## dman811

I believe Jeffinslaw is the one going on the cruise... Just sayin'.


----------



## dman811

F***** mouse


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'm the one going on the cruise! :whee

Jeffinslaw


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 10 Minutes and I will get on helicopter to the beach then start flying home!!!! fly to singapore have 12 hours then fly to tokyo have 2 hours then fly to Atlanta. I also get to travel back in time. I leave Singapore at 6 am Fly for 22 hours and get to Atlanta ay 3PM. So I go back in time 12 hours!!!


I wish i couth do this lets say for 30 years.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Congrats Scott! Enjoy your Mexican vacation, and try not to get too much sand in you or the wifes "private parts".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex on the beach is only fun in the imagination. Keep that in the hotel room, trust me!


You know they have this invention called "blankets" right, Bart?







Although I agree with your comment... kinda like it is in water - seems like a great idea at the time... then not as much when you're actually there and there's nothing to hold on to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> imy first net was a 14.4k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Mine was a 300 baud. Oh wait - there was no real internet at the time. Just BBS's. Whoa - I suddenly feel *very* old.


Ah those were the days... ran a Spitfire BBS myself for a couple of years... at the end we even had Internet - although just for using PINE to email and play distributed turn-based games with other BBS's.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildbill001*
> 
> You had MODEMS! All I had was sneaker net!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not quite true. I had DECnet over 9600 baud dedicated lines, which was considered high-speed back then. We moved a LOT of data over those but quite often, shipping a 9-track tape was faster.
> 
> Bill W


LOL! I remember when libraries were just starting to have computers - I'd have a huge box of 5.25" floppies (half full and half blanks) and I had a whole network of contacts (well huge for a 10 year old at least). We'd all meet up and... uh... 'make backups' of each others software. Naturally, we only did this with shareware.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm the one going on the cruise! :whee
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Take your own bottled water or only drink alcohol (and NOT mixed drinks - from the bottle only)... trust me on this.







(Actually, now that I think of it... that goes for you too Scott.) You don't want vacation to turn into this:


----------



## yraith

Jet lag is going to be a biotch... I don't envy that..


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Where in Atlanta do you live?
> 
> BTW I live in the Alpharetta Area


Ooh! Our company's servers are in Alpharetta. How I know? Every bloody time I open Google Maps here, it defaults to the Alpharetta area.









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You know they have this invention called "blankets" right, Bart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I agree with your comment... kinda like it is in water - seems like a great idea at the time... then not as much when you're actually there and there's nothing to hold on to.
> 
> Ah those were the days... ran a Spitfire BBS myself for a couple of years... at the end we even had Internet - although just for using PINE to email and play distributed turn-based games with other BBS's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I remember when libraries were just starting to have computers - I'd have a huge box of 5.25" floppies (half full and half blanks) and I had a whole network of contacts (well huge for a 10 year old at least). We'd all meet up and... uh... 'make backups' of each others software. Naturally, we only did this with shareware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your own bottled water or only drink alcohol (and NOT mixed drinks - from the bottle only)... trust me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, now that I think of it... that goes for you too Scott.) You don't want vacation to turn into this:


This is not my first time to mexico and trust me if you have been to as many countries as I have not much will bother you. You have to realize that the oil in in the worst places you can imagine!!!!! :sick :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> Jet lag is going to be a biotch... I don't envy that..


You can not even imagine how bad I feel when i get home!! I dont thing the 3 liters of rum helps but still!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Ooh! Our company's servers are in Alpharetta. How I know? Every bloody time I open Google Maps here, it defaults to the Alpharetta area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Well T if you are ever coming up this way bring your family and we will have a meal and show you Atlanta!!!!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You know they have this invention called "blankets" right, Bart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I agree with your comment... kinda like it is in *water* - seems like a great idea at the time... then not as much when you're actually there and there's nothing to hold on to.
> 
> Ah those were the days... ran a Spitfire BBS myself for a couple of years... at the end we even had Internet - although just for using PINE to email and play distributed turn-based games with other BBS's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I remember when libraries were just starting to have computers - I'd have a huge box of 5.25" floppies (half full and half blanks) and I had a whole network of contacts (well huge for a 10 year old at least). We'd all meet up and... uh... 'make backups' of each others software. Naturally, we only did this with shareware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your own bottled water or only drink alcohol (and NOT mixed drinks - from the bottle only)... trust me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, now that I think of it... that goes for you too Scott.) You don't want vacation to turn into this:


No hands required if you can tread water efficiently. Perks of playing water-polo







.


----------



## seross69

too many bad things to do in water I have tried and do not like!! tried with a beach full of people and us in the water.. lol


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Ooh! Our company's servers are in Alpharetta. How I know? Every bloody time I open Google Maps here, it defaults to the Alpharetta area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Lol.


----------



## mandrix

Reading those comments about modems and BBS's brings back memories. Before internet there was nothing local for me to access, so that meant using an 800# WATTS line (charged by the minute) to access Compuserve. Compuserve and Prodigy was about it for a while and then AOL came along. I used AOL for a while but it was dirt slow.
Finally BBS's started getting popular in the area and that was more places to visit.

I acually just threw out my last 56K modem a few months ago, ran across while cleaning the closet. I believe I bought it at Wal*Mart long time ago.

We only got DSL out here in the boondocks a few years ago, so I had satellite internet for years. It really wasn't that bad except when the weather was crappy, you learn to adapt.
These days there is fiber laid right down the road by my driveway but the "great broadband initiative" has evidently turned into a joke and the fiber lies unused.

Anyway, have fun on your vacation!


----------



## seross69

Finally starting to feel some better I think after a night of sleep tonight I will be as normal as I ever am?? Might go look at the parts and maybe do a little work tommorrow. I ordered a Nifty 50 for my 5200d to have for vacation (thats what I told wife really for pictures of parts) and need to go find this to take it on vacation!!


----------



## seross69

I have been thinking about a prize for the 2000th post. I have something nice as long as it is good discussion and not all BS!!!


----------



## dougb62

Keep it scholarly people!


----------



## waslakhani

Well if i win i would be able to meet you and get it lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Now that you've said that there will be a time phase when it gets close (say 1995) where no on wants to post to jeopardise their chances, and then everyone will post. This is going to be amusing


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Now that you've said that there will be a time phase when it gets close (say 1995) where no on wants to post to jeopardise their chances, and then everyone will post. This is going to be amusing


Oh well just want to have fun..

I am finally feeling as normal as I ever due.. Over my jet Lag!! But only 1 bad thing and that is I woke up at 3 am.. Wish I had time the next 4 days to work on my build but really not. Have so much to do before we leave on Friday!!


----------



## wthenshaw

This is more of a travel log than a build log.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

LOL... well, regardless of how it happens... it will still be 1900 more posts than my log will ever get.







I'm pretty sure if I listen carefully enough I can literally hear the crickets in there!


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL... well, regardless of how it happens... it will still be 1900 more posts than my log will ever get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I listen carefully enough I can literally hear the crickets in there!


I know how you feel!

And yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing.

OP, you better put all progress pics on the first couple of pages or only a select few will ever see this baby come to be!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> LOL... well, regardless of how it happens... it will still be 1900 more posts than my log will ever get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I listen carefully enough I can literally hear the crickets in there!


I might head over there


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehOnlyMITTENS*
> 
> I know how you feel!
> 
> And yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> OP, you better put all progress pics on the first couple of pages or only a select few will ever see this baby come to be!


Yes you are right about putting up some pictures on the first page.. But I have to make some progress first!!


----------



## seross69

Hey got to spend a few minutes today working and trying to learn to crimp and sleeve and I am proud of what i learned today. I know it is not perfect and need to do better and learn more but I have a good idea of what to do now!!



















I know it don't look like much but I think I have learned what I need to do







And I am Proud of this. Just need to do it right...

Laving tomorrow to go to mexico for 10 days so I will disappear for a while.... You guys take care and will see you soon...

Oh yeah I have got a Asus Z87 WS for my server so I am trying to sell my Z77 server that has never been used just opened and look at and also 2 Z77-M Pro boards because I want to use Z87 for these the performance is 10% better at stock they are cooler and I will not be over clocking them!!

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## dman811

If only I had money to buy those boards from you. Getting a mouse that works with my system (been through 2 of the new Logitechs and nothing is working) and a replacement G35 or a G930 are my priorities though.


----------



## kingchris

have a good hols!


----------



## seross69

A Little something to make you guys jelly



Beautiful Mexico



My Beauttiful and sexy wife



My four Year old. relaxing in Hammock with Caribbean sea and nice drinks at least for Daddy and Mama


----------



## seross69

oh yeah please don't tell my wife I am on OCN I promised I would not be


----------



## dman811

Your daughter looks so happy! Lucky you getting to go on a vacation!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Dat water...









Have fun with the vacation and family!


----------



## kingchris

no im telling


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A Little something to make you guys jelly
> 
> Beautiful Mexico
> 
> My Beauttiful and sexy wife
> 
> My four Year old. relaxing in Hammock with Caribbean sea and nice drinks at least for Daddy and Mama


Lucky for us "no questions and no pictures of new parts" ha ha . Looking great in my mind i already sitting on that beach "thats a dream \ wake up".

And you now this is not facebook "so at least one picture of your case" hu hu


----------



## seross69

Night life at Hotel



and A real King Iguana


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Lucky for us "no questions and no pictures of new parts" ha ha . Looking great in my mind i already sitting on that beach "thats a dream \ wake up".
> 
> And you now this is not facebook "so at least one picture of your case" hu hu


I hate Facebook Henry!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Hi Scott and family,

It seems a great vacation. I thought those animals you only see at the galapagos islands.
It looks like he wants your pizza. ha ha.








At last whe got higher temps now about 25 till 30.
And i'm back in my workplace doing a few small modifications and planning "and i need more parts".
I order them next week (a few extenders (and sli extenders) and 4 40mm noiseblocker fans).

Next week i also get my first Titan and XSPC block.

Have fun and see you soon back on the web.


----------



## Tenbroya

Hey man loving the build so far, spent a good couple hours reading through then (not gonna lie







) started skimming for pictures. So I apologise if you've already posted this once.

Have you decided on which 10G switch you're going to use, if so, will it be going inside the case??

Also: first post on this forum. woo!


----------



## sadeter

I have *FINALLY *finished reading through all 1425 posts of this log over the course of a couple weeks. (Thought I'd join in on the Excessive Insanity.







)

I lost track of most of the stuff I thought of along the way except to say "Holy Crap! That's a ton of parts for a ton of computer!" It's also good to see all the Atlanta and other fellow Georgians around.


----------



## vaeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> I have *FINALLY *finished reading through all 1425 posts of this log over the course of a couple weeks. (Thought I'd join in on the Excessive Insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I lost track of most of the stuff I thought of along the way except to say "Holy Crap! That's a ton of parts for a ton of computer!" It's also good to see all the Atlanta and other fellow Georgians around.


I too just finished reading. I have been working on it for nearly a week and a half trying to catch up to this epic build.

This is my sub post


----------



## yraith

Grand Canyon trip a while back.. Might as well join in the fun..


----------



## pozativenrgy

Not to hijack the thread but, I figure there is alot of knowledge here. I am going back to school for Network Engineering and I need some opinions. What's a better focus, Microsoft or Cisco?


----------



## wthenshaw

I'd say Cisco but I don't know much about it


----------



## yraith

yeah.. Cisco. Sure you can be a Windows guy... But to be able to manage network, a greater majority use Cisco ..A lot of VOIP business systems out there.


----------



## dman811

Cisco for sure if you are looking into network engineering. As far as money goes, you are more likely to get a higher paying job with Cisco as well.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Though the convo. has moved on, and technically it's not a "vacation" pic, as it was taken during my move back to FL from WV, here's one!!!

Wife and I at the I-95 NC welcome center...



...And there's the little one and I in BAM. She found their Webkinz display...











*BACK TO COMPUTERS!!!*

Thanks - T


----------



## socketus

Hey ! nice family pix. Someone has gotta step in and provide some life to this party when the patron is gone. Speaking of which, that's some tight leash he's on








Hope he enjoys it, real life over online life


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Hey ! nice family pix. Someone has gotta step in and provide some life to this party when the patron is gone. Speaking of which, that's some tight leash he's on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he enjoys it, real life over online life


Whe always se "you can see ho has the trousers on in the house" .


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Not to hijack the thread but, I figure there is alot of knowledge here. I am going back to school for Network Engineering and I need some opinions. What's a better focus, Microsoft or Cisco?


Yep... listen to everyone on that Cisco advice... in general Cisco (or any hardware for that matter) will always be a better bet for education than Microsoft - not just for networking, but in general. That's not because of any failing on Microsoft's part - or at least not primarily - but simply because hardware is universal.

Even a dedicated Microsoft enterprise will use (most likely) Cisco routers, switches, possibly VOIP, etc... and the number of CCNA's available is usually significantly lower than the number of MCSE/MCP/etc cert holders. Couple that with the fact that there hasn't been drastic changes in syntax and configurations of Cisco hardware over the past 20 years (when I first worked with them) - but the Windows Server landscape has changed _dramatically_ in that same timeframe - and the choice should be clear. Additionally there is good money to be made in SOHO and SMB consulting for network configuration and administration - for which there is a dearth of expertise... but 'Windows experts' trying to go it alone are a dime a dozen... almost more ubiquitous than "Geek Squaders" or Apple "Geniuses" in the IT world.

I've spent over 20 years in IT/MIS (first as a grunt, now as management) and if I need a Windows administrator - I'll just hire a kid from the community college that likes computers and train them as needed. If I need help configuring and securing a multi-campus enterprise WAN... I'll hire a Cisco engineer.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Not to hijack the thread but, I figure there is alot of knowledge here. I am going back to school for Network Engineering and I need some opinions. What's a better focus, Microsoft or Cisco?


Cisco for sure. I got my MSCE first and just got my CCNA. Based on what I've been seeing, more demand and higher pay for Cisco related jobs. Many large businesses/enterprises use Cisco exclusively and require the certs.


----------



## seross69

I just back from a month of vacation and finally being allowed to use internet and come on the site. Yes i know a long time no see but I figured I owed this to the family since I do send so much time gone and then when I am home I spend a lot of time on this build and other things. but good news is when I com back from work wife and kids will be gone and I will be by myself for 3 weeks so I hope to get a lot done then!!!!!









I have missed so much I dont know if I will ever get caught up or not.


----------



## wthenshaw

So wait, you're working for *another month* before you're even touching your computer?


----------



## TATH

What does the docter think about your sickness. ha ha


----------



## Bart

Welcome back Scott! Hope you enjoyed your vacation!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So wait, you're working for *another month* before you're even touching your computer?


Unfortunately yes but when I come back I will be single as wife has gone to ukraine to visit friends and family for a montho or 2 or even 3or 4 if I am lucky!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> What does the docter think about your sickness. ha ha


He just tells me I drink to much and I tell him to mind his own business.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Welcome back Scott! Hope you enjoyed your vacation!


Thanks for the kind words Bart I am glad to be back be sure of this. And will be even more happy when I am home working on this going to try and MAKE MEGA PROGRESS NEXT TIME HOME!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Unfortunately yes but when I come back I will be single as wife has gone to ukraine to visit friends and family for a montho or 2 or even 3or 4 if I am lucky!!!!!
> He just tells me I drink to much and I tell him to mind his own business.
> Thanks for the kind words Bart I am glad to be back be sure of this. And will be even more happy when I am home working on this going to try and MAKE MEGA PROGRESS NEXT TIME HOME!!!!!


He Scot my family coms from the ukraine "mariupol" see of azov


----------



## pozativenrgy

So, that sounds like I already have a job lined up with you right?


----------



## pozativenrgy

Welcome back Scott. Hope you had a great time on your vacation and I hope you have a safe trip back to the rig.


----------



## seross69

Thanks guys I am glad to go back to work I need a vacation from vacations and also glad to be back on hear and so ready to get home and be single with my rig...


----------



## kingchris

be one with pc my child.


----------



## seross69

well I did a inventory of the everything I have bought and I have discovered that I do have a complete case of absolute excessive insanity I have enough parts to build 10 or better computers.. on lord no wonder I can not find anything in my shop. going to have to rent another building just to I can organize and see what I have... any one else had this problem????


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well I did a inventory of the everything I have bought and I have discovered that I do have a complete case of absolute excessive insanity I have enough parts to build 10 or better computers.. on lord no wonder I can not find anything in my shop. going to have to rent another building just to I can organize and see what I have... any one else had this problem????


Stop bragging and start building. Parts mean nothing when not assembled.


----------



## socketus

Parts DO mean something when unassembled - time considering which parts, money spent, time waiting for parts to arrive. Parts - without parts, you can never have a whole pc running.

Parts as pictures uploaded online is a thing of value, to appreciate the part's structure & appearance, and imagining how it will become part of the whole pc build.

So yah - while the building of aforesaid parts is the norm on a build log site, if you haven't yet figured out this guy's schedule, *THEN GET WITH THE PROGRAM !!*


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Parts DO mean something when unassembled - time considering which parts, money spent, time waiting for parts to arrive. Parts - without parts, you can never have a whole pc running.
> 
> Parts as pictures uploaded online is a thing of value, to appreciate the part's structure & appearance, and imagining how it will become part of the whole pc build.
> 
> So yah - while the building of aforesaid parts is the norm on a build log site, if you haven't yet figured out this guy's schedule, *THEN GET WITH THE PROGRAM !!*


Simmer down socketus. I was joking when I said this? Don't be so quick to bite.


----------



## socketus

you forgot your "humor"quotes


----------



## seross69

wthenshaw believe me I want to get something going but like Sockuts said with my schedule and the fact it was vacation time put a hold on everything. that and me working for 12 weeks to get extra to pay for this. lol.. but when I go home this time I will be single basically so I will be getting a lot done...














or that is my plan for sure..


----------



## TATH

sounds like vacation.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yeah, my newly allocated overtime is pretty good too... I'm stressed beyond belief here with all this work, but I love the new pay!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

The only news I have to report is my 2nd titan came in while I was on vacation so all I need now is to get home and build.. Been planning all day (day dreaming at work) on exactly how and what I am going to do..


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The only news I have to report is my 2nd titan came in while I was on vacation so all I need now is to get home and build.. Been planning all day (day dreaming at work) on exactly how and what I am going to do..


You should put together a plan, maybe a Gantt chart of what you will do. Plus if you plan you won't forget anything while assembling.


----------



## subyman

I'm back from the dead! I haven't had much time at all in the last few weeks, wanted to pop in and see how things were going with your build.

I think I know what you need, you need a private jet so you can fly all your parts around the world with you


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You should put together a plan, maybe a Gantt chart of what you will do. Plus if you plan you won't forget anything while assembling.


I do have a plan and I am refining it and changing daily so I hope by the time I get home it will be just about perfect. LOL And no matter how much I do plan be sure I will forget something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I'm back from the dead! I haven't had much time at all in the last few weeks, wanted to pop in and see how things were going with your build.
> 
> I think I know what you need, you need a private jet so you can fly all your parts around the world with you


Hell if I had my own private plane I would not need to go to work and PC's would be my Job!!!!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Hell if I had my own private plane I would not need to go to work and PC's would be my Job!!!!


Hmm... Have you thought about _engineering_ components, cases, cooling systems, etc., PC-wise? Never know - "*Seross' Systems* - Designed With _Excessively Insane_ Builders In Mind"


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Hmm... Have you thought about _engineering_ components, cases, cooling systems, etc., PC-wise? Never know - "*Seross' Systems* - Designed With _Excessively Insane_ Builders In Mind"


Who hasnt thought of doing something like this before?? I do have a plan but first I have to finish this beast...


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Who hasnt thought of doing something like this before?? I do have a plan but first I have to finish this beast...


If you do this I would like to help you out with this I could be an intern. I live in the Duluth area of Georgia.


----------



## dman811

I could definitely set up a branch in NC when I move down there in a year. Trust me, I have thought of it, but being only 17 almost 18 makes that stuff insanely difficult.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> If you do this I would like to help you out with this I could be an intern. I live in the Duluth area of Georgia.


I might be able to take you up on this at a later time. I do have plans but because of the way I work and family it is been a little slow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I could definitely set up a branch in NC when I move down there in a year. Trust me, I have thought of it, but being only 17 almost 18 makes that stuff insanely difficult.


Dman I will be sure and take you up on your offer if you are serious will email you about this later....


----------



## dman811

I've actually wanted to do something like that for most of my computer building life, so I will definitely try to get something going down there in a year. Need to get settled in first though, LOL. I have a house about 30 minutes outside of Raleigh, which is the place to get something going.


----------



## seross69

Dose anyone know where I can get some good tight Pink sleeving. I promised my daughter I would sleeve the cables in Purple, Green, Orange and Pink.. I can not find Pink anywhere. MDPC-X dose not have it and neither dose Luthros.. I have already purchased all the other sleeving from MDPC-X and do not want to change to paracord but this is only way I have found this color. I am thinking of using blue instead but wanted to know if anyone else had seen Pink???


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Dose anyone know where I can get some good tight Pink sleeving


Must...resist....dirty...joke.


----------



## dman811

You could try using a bleaching solution such as 5 cups water to 1 cup bleach or something similar on red sleeving. I am not sure that would work, but that would be my first try.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Must...resist....dirty...joke.


Oh god Bart when I saw this I died laughing,,, I do not know how you were able to resist..


----------



## Citra

Pink Sleeving-DIY:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244335/sleeving-custom-color-dye


----------



## theseopenfields

Maybe get some white MDPC-X and dye it pink? cpachris did some experiments with this http://www.overclock.net/t/1244335/sleeving-custom-color-dye


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Pink Sleeving-DIY:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1244335/sleeving-custom-color-dye


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> Maybe get some white MDPC-X and dye it pink? cpachris did some experiments with this http://www.overclock.net/t/1244335/sleeving-custom-color-dye


Thank you for this guys and I had looked at this and thought of this but Did not want to do anything that will take more time or slow me down more!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Dose anyone know where I can get some good tight Pink sleeving. I promised my daughter I would sleeve the cables in Purple, Green, Orange and Pink.. I can not find Pink anywhere. MDPC-X dose not have it and neither dose Luthros.. I have already purchased all the other sleeving from MDPC-X and do not want to change to paracord but this is only way I have found this color. I am thinking of using blue instead but wanted to know if anyone else had seen Pink???


Hi Scott. If you dont find anny than color them "i think Chris did it". Buy white first.


----------



## kingchris

something like this


but it is paracord


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> something like this
> 
> 
> but it is paracord


Yeah Chris That is all I can find also.....


----------



## kingchris

you may have re-sleeve with paracord to keep her happy.


----------



## seross69

Maybe so but I found this Has anyone used it before??

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44_32_206&products_id=122


----------



## sadeter

The only one that looks kinda pink is the neon red, but looking at the other pictures I'm not sure if it's really pink or not.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> The only one that looks kinda pink is the neon red, but looking at the other pictures I'm not sure if it's really pink or not.


This may be true but I wonder how tight the weave is and if it will compare to MDPC-X sleeveing???


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> This may be true but I wonder how tight the weave is and if it will compare to MDPC-X sleeveing???


He Scott if you got any white sleeving just color them. And Yes more pictures "bistra".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Scott if you got any white sleeving just color them. And Yes more pictures "bistra".


I can show more pictures but it will just be reruns??


----------



## TATH

na "no good"


----------



## Thrasher1016

Scott:

I dunno how "hot pink" you want it, but I found this by accident!

Thanks - T


----------



## dman811

Now THAT is blinding pink.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Scott:
> 
> I dunno how "hot pink" you want it, but I found this by accident!
> 
> Thanks - T


Didn't he not want paracord though? Not sure now.


----------



## TATH

looks good to me. No more searching . buy it and build it before she wants another color.


----------



## seross69

Thanks Guys but you have not found anything other than what I had already found. I may have to look at dyeing or she can settle for the nice blue sleeving I got from MDPC-X..


----------



## Bart

Scott: didn't we see painted cables in another build? Solonowarion (I think)? Pretty sure he painted his after they were sleeved. You might want to have a peek through his "formerly vanilla royale" build log. It came out pretty good if i remember correctly.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott: didn't we see painted cables in another build? Solonowarion (I think)? Pretty sure he painted his after they were sleeved. You might want to have a peek through his "formerly vanilla royale" build log. It came out pretty good if i remember correctly.


Thanks for this Bart I will be sure and Have a look!!


----------



## subyman

The dye method is extremely easy. You can dye a whole bundle of sleeving in the time it takes to boil water and then wait 5 minutes. If she's good with blue though, then that makes it even easier.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> The dye method is extremely easy. You can dye a whole bundle of sleeving in the time it takes to boil water and then wait 5 minutes. If she's good with blue though, then that makes it even easier.


I am really considering not giving her a choice in this. I can tell her and my wife no one makes good pink sleeveing so this is all we can do!!







Plus I want the blue for a reason!!!


----------



## TATH

And you think the believe you. "Gietrie" tell that you wife ha ha. "what was wrong with the pink i see on the previous case".


----------



## seross69

Been busy making plans now I just wish I could split myself in half because I could be doing 2 or 3 differant things at the same time. The way I got it planned is I am going to work harder at home than at work!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Glad to see you have yourself overtasked!!!
















Hey, I found another good beer!

Hold on, let me get the pic...



Wife and I go to Grillsmith (a local FL chain) every once in a while, and they _used_ to have a SIIIIICK beer list, with some of the most amazing variety and truly diabolical content and taste, but they pared it down last year, maybe because they weren't selling a lot of the expensive ones... who knows?
Well, they still have some on there, just about 6-10, and there's the Chimays and one from Bell's, and some standards, then there's some ciders, and there was that one up there... VERY tasty! I know you're not so nutty into beer, but it's REALLY GOOD.









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

I am thinking of getting one of these has anyone used one before??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2VX0X64753

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2UU0VP6553

What one do you think would work best??


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Glad to see you have yourself overtasked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I found another good beer!
> 
> Hold on, let me get the pic...
> 
> Wife and I go to Grillsmith (a local FL chain) every once in a while, and they _used_ to have a SIIIIICK beer list, with some of the most amazing variety and truly diabolical content and taste, but they pared it down last year, maybe because they weren't selling a lot of the expensive ones... who knows?
> Well, they still have some on there, just about 6-10, and there's the Chimays and one from Bell's, and some standards, then there's some ciders, and there was that one up there... VERY tasty! I know you're not so nutty into beer, but it's REALLY GOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Their La Fin du Monde is one of my favorite beers... it's absolutely delicious.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am thinking of getting one of these has anyone used one before??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2VX0X64753
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2UU0VP6553
> 
> What one do you think would work best??


Planning on printing your components from now on??


----------



## wthenshaw

Are they even a justifiable cost?


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Are they even a justifiable cost?


They are actually worth buying. In my engineering class we made a whole torso for a robot out of 3D printed parts and the material cost my engineering teacher $1500.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am thinking of getting one of these has anyone used one before??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2VX0X64753
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2UU0VP6553
> 
> What one do you think would work best??


Where do you need it for.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am thinking of getting one of these has anyone used one before??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2VX0X64753
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2UU0VP6553
> 
> What one do you think would work best??


Where do you need it for.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Planning on printing your components from now on??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Are they even a justifiable cost?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> They are actually worth buying. In my engineering class we made a whole torso for a robot out of 3D printed parts and the material cost my engineering teacher $1500.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Where do you need it for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Where do you need it for.


I dont actually need it, I was just amazed you can buy this at newegg especially for that price. Not bad really but think material would be expensive for it. But the things I or we could build!!!


----------



## Solonowarion

Hey seross. I was extremely happy with my painting cables. No chiping at all. Even with multiple reroutes. Dying is an option as well but mine were multi coloured. Sone light some dark so it wouldnt have worked out.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Hey seross. I was extremely happy with my painting cables. No chiping at all. Even with multiple reroutes. Dying is an option as well but mine were multi coloured. Sone light some dark so it wouldnt have worked out.


I have look at this and thought about it but do not want to spend the time to do this correctly. Plus I want the blue and not Pink..


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Planning on printing your components from now on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Are they even a justifiable cost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> They are actually worth buying. In my engineering class we made a whole torso for a robot out of 3D printed parts and the material cost my engineering teacher $1500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Where do you need it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Where do you need it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont actually need it, I was just amazed you can buy this at newegg especially for that price. Not bad really but think material would be expensive for it. But the things I or we could build!!!
Click to expand...

im 90% sure the "plastic filament" is weedwacker line. not too expensive. the problem with rapid prototypers like that is the product doesnt have good structural strength


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im 90% sure the "plastic filament" is weedwacker line. not too expensive. the problem with rapid prototypers like that is the product doesnt have good structural strength


But to build items for you case and wire managment it dose not need a lot of strength. Just really interesting the technology that is available to us!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have look at this and thought about it but do not want to spend the time to do this correctly. Plus I want the blue and not Pink..


So you're OK with your daughter having a possible hissy-fit since she didn't get all of the colors she wanted?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So you're OK with your daughter having a possible hissy-fit since she didn't get all of the colors she wanted?


It won't be the first time and it won't be the last time either if she dose that!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It won't be the first time and it won't be the last time either if she dose that!!


Well if you're OK with it, then I guess it's all good, I was just trying to spare you the grief and aggravation. And possibly a pissed off wife. Those never turn out well.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It won't be the first time and it won't be the last time either if she dose that!!


Well if you promise her pink! you must keep your promise. And all girls want pink. So buy pink "stop talking who's the boss" build the case and make her smile.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Well if you promise her pink! you must keep your promise. And all girls want pink. So buy pink "stop talking who's the boss" build the case and make her smile.


Henry if I could just buy pink and have it waiting on me when I get home I would. But I dont want to waste time right now dyeing or painting cables. So it will have to be blue... I must make progress when I get home!!!!

And as far as who the boss is I work no one else dose so Tell me who the boss is??? (and in most of the countries I work in the girls would love to spend time with me so companionship is not issue)


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Henry if I could just buy pink and have it waiting on me when I get home I would. But I dont want to waste time right now dyeing or painting cables. So it will have to be blue... I must make progress when I get home!!!!
> 
> And as far as who the boss is I work no one else dose so Tell me who the boss is??? (and in most of the countries I work in the girls would love to spend time with me so companionship is not issue)


... That last part... SMH...


----------



## subyman

Seross, I've been thinking more about upgradability lately. One of the reasons I disassembled my build was because it was too specific to the components. If I, say , changed out the GPU I would have had to rebend new copper tubing plus customize another GPU block to fit the scheme. I've been trying to think ahead with design decisions when putting together a computer now. It is somewhat limiting, but in your case, I would think it would be very important since you have multiple computers that will probably need to be upgraded at different intervals. It would suck to have to do something like resleeve wires just to swap a PSU.

Have you given any thought to upgradability and how much work it would be to do a simple swap of components?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Seross, I've been thinking more about upgradability lately. One of the reasons I disassembled my build was because it was too specific to the components. If I, say , changed out the GPU I would have had to rebend new copper tubing plus customize another GPU block to fit the scheme. I've been trying to think ahead with design decisions when putting together a computer now. It is somewhat limiting, but in your case, I would think it would be very important since you have multiple computers that will probably need to be upgraded at different intervals. It would suck to have to do something like resleeve wires just to swap a PSU.
> 
> Have you given any thought to upgradability and how much work it would be to do a simple swap of components?


Yes I have gave this a lot of thought and I will be able to remove the motherboard for gaming and video encoding maching very easily so I can up grade this and change things. The only thing I can see my self doing is changing to the IB-E when it comes out. That is the reason for the Highend parts. The server I know will not be rebuilt may have storage added but this is all. the other 2 PC's also have 1 specific job so until they die or 2 to 3 years I will not be changing anything on them... But Just In case I will be using QDC's and Make sure the wires and cables are marked and routed in a way that I can change or up grade everything.

Plus I have a M8 with Pedestals and extended to that I will be building and playing with at shop so I will always have something to tinker with..


----------



## seross69

Well I am going to try and make some Pink Sleeving. I bought some red and I am going to try and bleach it in hot water and see if I can make a red.. I thought this would be easier that dyeing white sleeve.









Between what you guys have been telling me and what she said today I am going to try!!

Dose anyone think this might work??


----------



## seross69

Well I had it all planned out to use heatshrink on my cables and had convinced myself i liked it better then I read a step by step how to with lots of pictures (my PC died and I can not find it again to save my life) and now i want to use the shrinkless method of sleeving and this is after ordering 500 precut pieces of heat shrink from MDPC-X... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH







I got these pictures from Mandrix and also from a review of different sleeving on here and I think I know how to do it and what I did wrong....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I am going to try and make some Pink Sleeving. I bought some red and I am going to try and bleach it in hot water and see if I can make a red.. I thought this would be easier that dyeing white sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between what you guys have been telling me and what she said today I am going to try!!
> 
> Dose anyone think this might work??


Ihave Chris seen doing it. Ha ha it looks great when he does it hii hi hi. Yes it must work. Mayby you ask him if he using a special brand for dying the sleeving.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I had it all planned out to use heatshrink on my cables and had convinced myself i liked it better then I read a step by step how to with lots of pictures (my PC died and I can not find it again to save my life) and now i want to use the shrinkless method of sleeving and this is after ordering 500 precut pieces of heat shrink from MDPC-X... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these pictures from Mandrix and also from a review of different sleeving on here and I think I know how to do it and what I did wrong....


Wel if you know it its no los. Know you know how to do it. Mayby you can make a tutorial for the net.

I found this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iSy2ECChsE&list=PL9C39585587B72D12

Diy "PINK" . The brand is RIT

http://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl-NL&langpair=en%7Cnl&u=http://www.ritdye.com/.

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=nl&langpair=en%7Cnl&rurl=translate.google.nl&u=http://www.ritdye.com/store/colors/fuchsia&usg=ALkJrhjo1RVImjKwFxKYL7oly92fouIL_Q


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ihave Chris seen doing it. Ha ha it looks great when he does it hii hi hi. Yes it must work. Mayby you ask him if he using a special brand for dying the sleeving.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Wel if you know it its no los. Know you know how to do it. Mayby you can make a tutorial for the net.
> 
> I found this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iSy2ECChsE&list=PL9C39585587B72D12
> 
> Diy "PINK" . The brand is RIT
> 
> http://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl-NL&langpair=en%7Cnl&u=http://www.ritdye.com/.
> 
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=nl&langpair=en%7Cnl&rurl=translate.google.nl&u=http://www.ritdye.com/store/colors/fuchsia&usg=ALkJrhjo1RVImjKwFxKYL7oly92fouIL_Q


Henry I bought red and was going to bleach it until it is pink..


----------



## seross69

Well Thanks to Chris and his BBBB I found the Pink Sleeve I was looking for. How you might ask, well I was studing how he sleeved USB 3.0 cable from card reader and he kept talking about Flexo PET sleeving. I had not heard of this so i looked in all my regular stores no luck. So I did a google search and I found it and it comes in lots of colors. I found it here http://www.wirecare.com/Braided-Sleeving.asp. Good store with all kinds of neat wire products.. take a look. So I am able to buy pick and I will use red heat shrink on the wire if it is not tight so it will look good.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well Thanks to Chris and his BBBB I found the Pink Sleeve I was looking for. How you might ask, well I was studing how he sleeved USB 3.0 cable from card reader and he kept talking about Flexo PET sleeving. I had not heard of this so i looked in all my regular stores no luck. So I did a google search and I found it and it comes in lots of colors. I found it here http://www.wirecare.com/Braided-Sleeving.asp. Good store with all kinds of neat wire products.. take a look. So I am able to buy pick and I will use red heat shrink on the wire if it is not tight so it will look good.


What date (if you know) do you get back and start working on the build?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> What date (if you know) do you get back and start working on the build?


I will be home on the 24th of Aug and May do some that day but most likely rest and get started on Sunday!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Henry I bought red and was going to bleach it until it is pink..


follow


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> follow


whattttttttttt???


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> whattttttttttt???


That meens "ill be watching YOU" forgot the e !! well what is a letter in a lifetime.


----------



## dman811

I definitely think the bleaching method will work, and I actually suggested it, as I have seen it work on things like clothes and strange materials to get them to be a lighter color than they already were.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> That meens "ill be watching YOU" forgot the e !! well what is a letter in a lifetime.


Now I feel dumb because i see what you was saying..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now I feel dumb because i see what you was saying..


Ha **** hapens sometimes we are all offline. Hope you will manage the color job of the sleeving (forgot the word diy\dy .. ppffffff).


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Or you could wash some white sleeving with some red sleeving lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## discoprince

doesnt lutro0 sell pink sleeving?


----------



## discoprince

doesnt lutro0 sell pink sleeving?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> doesnt lutro0 sell pink sleeving?


If he dose I did not see it when I looked...

But thanks to Chris and His BBBB I have found Pink sleeving. How did Chris help you might ask, well I was reading on how he sleeved USB 3.0 connectors from a card reader and he kept talking about Flexo Pet sleeving well I have never seen this and looked at all my usual retailers and they did not have it. so I did a Google search and found it here. Pink and 20 or more different colors. So I think I have solved this problem. If the sleeveing is not tight I will use red heat shrink on the wire so it will look good.. But this is a nice store for wiring, cable and wire management so take a look as the prices are not bad!!!!

I need more sleep at work because I just saw where I had posted this at least once before...







Sorry


----------



## Solonowarion

Would the girl be happy with pink coolant instead? Also for heatshrinkless you still ned heat shrink any way so the mdpc precut stuff isnt a totall loss


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Would the girl be happy with pink coolant instead? Also for heatshrinkless you still ned heat shrink any way so the mdpc precut stuff isnt a totall loss


Lets stir up the pot. YES YES PINK COOLANT


----------



## dman811

That would be easy as hell, just buy Mayhems Pastel Ice White and some of the red dye.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Lets stir up the pot. YES YES PINK COOLANT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That would be easy as hell, just buy Mayhems Pastel Ice White and some of the red dye.


the Pot has been stirred and *NO* Pink Coolant I found the sleeving in Pink what else do you guys want!!!


----------



## dman811

I want there to be black LEDs, but it's still impossible to do that so far.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I want there to be black LEDs, but it's still impossible to do that so far.


No black LED's I have an idea with LED's and you will see in the finished product!!


----------



## dman811

I meant for my rig, LOL, I really want it to glow black.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I meant for my rig, LOL, I really want it to glow black.


Glow black?? You could only see that with infrared.. Speaking of that do you know at what temperture objects stop giving off a heat signiture??


----------



## dman811

Seeing as I am a hobbyist graphic designer, I can make stuff appear to glow black in images that I create, so I really want to make black LEDs. On your question of temperature objects and heat signatures... I have no clue.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> the Pot has been stirred and *NO* Pink Coolant I found the sleeving in Pink what else do you guys want!!!


O you want to play for Santa. What took you so long.

here is my list hu hu
- dell 30"
- second titan
- 4 x ssd samsung pro 256 gb
- 64gb memmory corsair dominator platinum
- areca raid card.

I dont ask mutch !!!!!!

I just thought "you wil be daddy of the year wen you give her pink coolant too".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> O you want to play for Santa. What took you so long.
> 
> here is my list hu hu
> - dell 30"
> - second titan
> - 4 x ssd samsung pro 256 gb
> - 64gb memmory corsair dominator platinum
> - areca raid card.
> 
> I dont ask mutch !!!!!!
> 
> I just thought "you wil be daddy of the year wen you give her pink coolant too".


No 30" dell Need 3 QNIX QX2710 2560 X 1440 set up at 7680 X 1440 overclocked to 120Mhz--- that is something to have.. but would need 2 more titans. To be able to run in high settings... but oh so nice.. And I like the G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-19200CL10Q2-64GBZHD better it is 300 dollars cheaper and will overclock from what I have read and then you just water cool it with clear blocks and LED's!!! The SSD's are spot on but the raid card I like LSI better....


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Glow black?? You could only see that with infrared.. Speaking of that do you know at what temperture objects stop giving off a heat signiture??


Wouldn't that be 0 kelvin or absolute zero in which we have not been able to reach


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Wouldn't that be 0 kelvin or absolute zero in which we have not been able to reach


You are absolutly right. Everything gives off heat until this point including ice..


----------



## dman811

The more you know. No seriously, I mean it.


----------



## vaeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You are absolutly right. Everything gives off heat until this point including ice..


Interesting, I wouldn't have thought of it that way, when I think heat signature I didn't think about the fact that it goes below the current ambient temperature. Maybe because when I'm interested in a heat signature I'm interested in making sure my computer isn't running too hot.

Side note, the wait is killing me! I'm jealous of your setup, but that will come with time


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaeron*
> 
> Interesting, I wouldn't have thought of it that way, when I think heat signature I didn't think about the fact that it goes below the current ambient temperature. Maybe because when I'm interested in a heat signature I'm interested in making sure my computer isn't running too hot.
> 
> Side note, the wait is killing me! I'm jealous of your setup, but that will come with time


Technically there is no such thing as cold. It is when heat is being taken away. So heat will be at 0 at 0 K. Love thermodynamics







.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> *doesnt lutro0 sell pink sleeving?*


Time for this again


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> Time for this again


Hope not Socketus as I have managed to find and buy some and told about it on a previous post and also listed the store where I got it from.. but we will see about another round of tight pink sleeves (I could not resist







)


----------



## dougb62




----------



## dman811

^ I LOL'd.


----------



## seross69

Looks like I finally found someone to make the last piece of this build for me.. Not going to say to much until we have it designed but I think it is going to be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dman811

\m/ -_- \m/


----------



## Thrasher1016

You know we all just come here to talk about drinking now, right?










I guess I'm not really one to talk. I have such a TINY, simple little build, and I'm just not doing it because I'm catching up with the lost time I missed with my family being in WV... And I have no space...









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> You know we all just come here to talk about drinking now, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not really one to talk. I have such a TINY, simple little build, and I'm just not doing it because I'm catching up with the lost time I missed with my family being in WV... And I have no space...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Now T I cant talk about drinking because I can not have a drink until 23 Aug.. so dont make me jelly, also how is that spending time with family unless you are trying to get wife drunck so you can take advantage of her ????


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now T I cant talk about drinking because I can not have a drink until 23 Aug.. so dont make me jelly, also how is that spending time with family unless you are trying to get wife drunck so you can take advantage of her ????


...

*BUT OF COURSE!*

...

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Hopefully I will have a picture and can update this thread in the next day or so. of what I am having custom made!!


----------



## seross69

Need some help guys!! Dose anyone know of a CCFL adjustable invertor. I am looking for one and can not seem to find it.. or a controller I can use to control 8 cathod's??


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Need some help guys!! Dose anyone know of a CCFL adjustable invertor. I am looking for one and can not seem to find it.. or a controller I can use to control 8 cathod's??


Do you mean a dimmer?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Do you mean a dimmer?


Yes I am sorry I meant a dimmer for a CCFL. I will need one to control 8 bulbs...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I am sorry I meant a dimmer for a CCFL. I will need one to control 8 bulbs...


You can't really *dim* CCFLs I remember cpachris had trouble making an effective way to dim his in the reservoirs. You should look into LED SMD strip lights. Easy to work with, cheap, can be placed anywhere and dimmed through your normal fan controller.


----------



## Thrasher1016

SO you were complaining about my drinking (which I barely do), right?

Here's my latest order:

Maker's Mark Bourbon 46 New Expression
Bottle Size: 750ML

Bulleit Bourbon Whiskey
Bottle Size: 1.00L

Breckenridge Bourbon
Bottle Size: 750ML

Macallan Fine Oak Scotch Single Malt 10 Year
Bottle Size: 750ml

And that's not even all I wanted to get... they had a 25-year Glenfiddich that was calling my name, but I have other uses for the money...









Thanks - T


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> SO you were complaining about my drinking (which I barely do), right?
> 
> Here's my latest order:
> 
> Maker's Mark Bourbon 46 New Expression
> Bottle Size: 750ML
> 
> Bulleit Bourbon Whiskey
> Bottle Size: 1.00L
> 
> Breckenridge Bourbon
> Bottle Size: 750ML
> 
> Macallan Fine Oak Scotch Single Malt 10 Year
> Bottle Size: 750ml
> 
> And that's not even all I wanted to get... they had a 25-year Glenfiddich that was calling my name, but I have other uses for the money...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


ha thought this was a site about building computers


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> SO you were complaining about my drinking (which I barely do), right?
> 
> Here's my latest order:
> 
> Maker's Mark Bourbon 46 New Expression
> Bottle Size: 750ML
> 
> Bulleit Bourbon Whiskey
> Bottle Size: 1.00L
> 
> Breckenridge Bourbon
> Bottle Size: 750ML
> 
> Macallan Fine Oak Scotch Single Malt 10 Year
> Bottle Size: 750ml
> 
> And that's not even all I wanted to get... they had a 25-year Glenfiddich that was calling my name, but I have other uses for the money...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Makers mark is good!!!

but the 25-year Glenfiddich is out of this world!! single malt and so smooth that it is like drinking water!!!!

I keep a nice bottle of Single malt whiskey for my Montecristo cigars.. But other than that I want my Bacardi Select..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I am sorry I meant a dimmer for a CCFL. I will need one to control 8 bulbs...


Just for two bitpower makes them.

http://www.highflow.nl/modding/lichtbuizen/


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Just for two bitpower makes them.
> 
> http://www.highflow.nl/modding/lichtbuizen/


thanks for this but from what I read it dose not dim them just control other functions...


----------



## Thrasher1016

Hah, I had a 50-year Macallan at Texas de Brazil one night...
The wife and I got one dram each. Couldn't afford more, not even considering having disposable income.

$435 USD.
PER.
SHOT.

























But boy, was it good.
















TO COMPUTERS! Sorry...

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Hah, I had a 50-year Macallan at Texas de Brazil one night...
> The wife and I got one dram each. Couldn't afford more, not even considering having disposable income.
> 
> $435 USD.
> PER.
> SHOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But boy, was it good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO COMPUTERS! Sorry...
> 
> Thanks - T


god you are as crazy as me.. I love good drink and good food....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> god you are as crazy as me.. I love good drink and good food....


I have seen on the television a program from a airport selling expensive bottles from 25.000 up to 150.000 a bottle. ( the sell a leat 4 bottles a month) .Wel if you god loads of money it doesn't matter any more how mutch it cost.

and whe al love the "GOOD" of averything i think.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yeah, it's my own damn fault too...

I took her to TdB knowing she'd love the food and she TOTALLY DID, to the point she wants to go there ALL THE TIME, and each meal is $45.99 starting out, no drinks...
But I digress.

Found the Tampa, FL location had The Macallan, and they actually have a corporate contract with them now, and oh buddy, that escalated quickly.









TO COMPUTERS!!!

Glad to see you're still just as crazy as you ever have been!

Thanks - T


----------



## subyman

When I was in vegas, I talked to a security guard at the MGM Grand. He said on opening night they had $500,000 5ft tall bottles of champaign. One kid ordered two for his party. The waiter made a $200,000 tip









I'm typically a hoarder with money. I like to see those numbers get high haha. I enjoy finding good deals though. Seross has turned me on to eBay, so much good stuff that people dump on there if you look right! I recently got a Mac Pro for half the price, finally dumped my hackintosh









Anyway about drink, I visited the Glengoyne distillery in Scotland. So beautiful. A small spring fed creek fed the distillery that was nestled on the edge of a forest. It was amazing how the smells of the area were integrated into the drink. I take a sip of it now and am brought back to the stacks of sherry casks in their aging building. The building had open slats in the walls so the wind coming off the highlands would pass through the building. It was a great tour, highly recommended if you make it to Scotland.

Also Guinness in Ireland is dangerous. I could drink it all day long.







I liked a stout called Beamish more, but its not available in the states. Their cider will put you under the table.


----------



## dman811

I like licorice. I'll leave it at that.

ONTO COMPUTERS!

Where is this thing you were talking about that someone is making for you Scott?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I like licorice. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> ONTO COMPUTERS!
> 
> Where is this thing you were talking about that someone is making for you Scott?


Soon my Friend Soon...


----------



## jktmas

well i just spent a good 2/3 of my day reading this thread... oh well


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> well i just spent a good 2/3 of my day reading this thread... oh well


I bet you enjoyed it?? Don't worry you will see some progress and hope to come close to finishing it starting on 24th of Aug....


----------



## dman811

Close to finishing this piece of insanity? Sure Scott, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## seross69

Oh but I will you will see..... Got it all planned out...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh but I will you will see..... Got it all planned out...


There's no way in your one month at home you can even come close to finishing this monster!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> There's no way in your one month at home you can even come close to finishing this monster!


Maybe not but I am going to give it my all!!! I know for sure we will at least see a lot of progress..


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Maybe not but I am going to give it my all!!! I know for sure we will at least see a lot of progress..


What's your current plan? Get the majority of the components *inside* the case then start to worry about the wires?


----------



## seross69

Going to do both actually.. But to be it is more important to get the wiring done neatly... I have OCD big time when it comes to wiring. But I am going to start to put parts in be sure.


----------



## wthenshaw

Glad to hear it, we've seen plenty of lovely components, they need a home.


----------



## seross69

They going to have a home soon....


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> well i just spent a good 2/3 of my day reading this thread... oh well
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you enjoyed it?? Don't worry you will see some progress and hope to come close to finishing it starting on 24th of Aug....
Click to expand...

Yes i did enjoy it, cant wait to see how this turns out but its such a big project its going to take a while. I wish i could do something this big but right now im 16 and im just happy to have a once a week un paid internship to go into the only real computer store in my city, we have like best buy & stuff but i dont count that cuz its more retail than anything


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Yes i did enjoy it, cant wait to see how this turns out but its such a big project its going to take a while. I wish i could do something this big but right now im 16 and im just happy to have a once a week un paid internship to go into the only real computer store in my city, we have like best buy & stuff but i dont count that cuz its more retail than anything


well work hard, go to school and remember that you need to work and save for 10 years before you even think of doing this. Make sure you have a good job and money saved then have funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## seross69

How about a sneak peak the custom part I am having made???



This is just a rough draft of the 8 bay reservoirs I am having made!!! One for each side with sort of a water fall effect...


----------



## Bart

That looks excessively insane.


----------



## theseopenfields

Whoa, very cool res. Can't wait to see the actual product!


----------



## seross69

I cant wait to see some more pictures and the real product especially!!! I think it is going to be awesome at least to me!!


----------



## seross69

Just 12 more days and then I get to get started on Excessive Insanity again!!!!!!!! More Radiators, More hard drives and more Motherboards than any other PC!!


----------



## B3L13V3R

This is quite pre-mature, but based on what you have planned for the build and changes involved with the reality of such a build project, do you think you will have gear leftover to sell on OCN? I sure would have LOVED to snatched those 680's from you... I just blocked up these 670 4GB though... SO annoying... don't wanna miss out on the next fire sale!!









(the vultures are already circling...)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> This is quite pre-mature, but based on what you have planned for the build and changes involved with the reality of such a build project, do you think you will have gear leftover to sell on OCN? I sure would have LOVED to snatched those 680's from you... I just blocked up these 670 4GB though... SO annoying... don't wanna miss out on the next fire sale!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the vultures are already circling...)


Yes there will be gear for sale and I have already sold the 680's.. miss a good deal there. I still have 2 M/B listed they are Z77 Matx but have 2 full PCIE 16X slots on each. Will one day have some rads and fans for sale for sure. But first I have to finish what I am doing


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes there will be gear for sale and I have already sold the 680's.. miss a good deal there. I still have 2 M/B listed they are Z77 Matx but have 2 full PCIE 16X slots on each. Will one day have some rads and fans for sale for sure. *But first I have to finish what I am doing*


Ha!! No doubt...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Ha!! No doubt...


Yes and I plan and getting most if not all of it done when I get home. I will be home on the 24th of Aug from work in Indonesia and will be home for 24 days. My family is not going to be their so nothing to stop me from working on this 16 to 18 hours a day!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes and I plan and getting most if not all of it done when I get home. I will be home on the 24th of Aug from work in Indonesia and will be home for 24 days. My family is not going to be their so nothing to stop me from working on this 16 to 18 hours a day!!!


We'll set up a schedule for you to check in here with regular progress reports......just kidding!
Take your time and have fun. Some like to throw it all in and call it done, but that's no fun to me.


----------



## mandrix

Double post for some reason.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> We'll set up a schedule for you to check in here with regular progress reports......just kidding!
> Take your time and have fun. Some like to throw it all in and call it done, but that's no fun to me.


I plan and having fun with it Mandrix just think I will be able to devote all this time to it and I should not have to wait on any part. And hopefully everything will work like I have planed... There are some things I actually have 2 or 3 plans for depending on how everything works out so I hope I am able to make a lot of progress.


----------



## Thrasher1016

HEY GUESS WHAT BUDDY?!?!

MY SCOTCH AND BOURBON GETS HERE TODAY!!!

Back to something important:

Are you going to run twin controllers for your fans and pumps, or what was the deal again?
Your log's getting a little "TL;DR" to go hunting for where we were discussing it last...








(That is _definitely_ what she said...)

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> HEY GUESS WHAT BUDDY?!?!
> 
> MY SCOTCH AND BOURBON GETS HERE TODAY!!!
> 
> Back to something important:
> 
> Are you going to run twin controllers for your fans and pumps, or what was the deal again?
> Your log's getting a little "TL;DR" to go hunting for where we were discussing it last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That is _definitely_ what she said...)
> 
> Thanks - T


No ugly fan controllers going to use the AQ5 LT with Power adjust USB's. Not going to have anything show on front of computer but reservoir and on/off buttons.

Now what did you get as far as scotch and bourbon that you had to order?? that is the most important thing!!!


----------



## icostin

Interesting.... Speaking of the aquaero guess you maybe know all of this by now but I've tried 2 things :

1. Connected the AQ5 LT (don't forget to do a firmware update without anything attached and run aquasuite with admin rights) and 3 power adjust each on one usb header. In Aquasuite I have them all, one Aquabus and 3 PA, but I can't acces the PA trough the AQ5. So I have 3 separate fan lines and sensors away from the main controller page that I can't control for the same sensors.

2. Downloaded the aquasuite_setup_4.72.00, disconnected the AQ5 LT and pluged one by one 2 PA's. Went trough the Aquasuite 4.72.00 and change the adress to 51 and 52 for 2 of my PA's. Connected the AP5 LT with the 3 PA's trought the high speed port and ended up with 7 fan channels all available in the same controller page. The same for the sensors and tacho.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icostin*
> 
> Interesting.... Speaking of the aquaero guess you maybe know all of this by now but I've tried 2 things :
> 
> 1. Connected the AQ5 LT (don't forget to do a firmware update without anything attached and run aquasuite with admin rights) and 3 power adjust each on one usb header. In Aquasuite I have them all, one Aquabus and 3 PA, but I can't acces the PA trough the AQ5. So I have 3 separate fan lines and sensors away from the main controller page that I can't control for the same sensors.
> 
> 2. Downloaded the aquasuite_setup_4.72.00, disconnected the AQ5 LT and pluged one by one 2 PA's. Went trough the Aquasuite 4.72.00 and change the adress to 51 and 52 for 2 of my PA's. Connected the AP5 LT with the 3 PA's trought the high speed port and ended up with 7 fan channels all available in the same controller page. The same for the sensors and tacho.


Thanks for the advise. I have lots of information saved on them for when I set it up and I added this to it...


----------



## icostin

If you need help with the cables pm me and I'll post the photos of how I've hooked everything up.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No ugly fan controllers going to use the AQ5 LT with Power adjust USB's. Not going to have anything show on front of computer but reservoir and on/off buttons.
> 
> Now what did you get as far as scotch and bourbon that you had to order?? that is the most important thing!!!


1 each bottles of the following:

- Macallan Fine Oak Scotch Single Malt 10 Year

- Breckenridge Bourbon

- Bulleit Bourbon Whiskey

- Maker's Mark Bourbon 46 New Expression

Thought those would be good to try, and replacing The Macallan my wife drank last week...









Thanks - T


----------



## dman811

10 days left until you are back and able to work on your computer again Scott.


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes and I plan and getting most if not all of it done when I get home. I will be home on the 24th of Aug from work in Indonesia and will be home for 24 days. My family is not going to be their so nothing to stop me from working on this 16 to 18 hours a day!!!


I say he sets up a webcam and streams the build on twitch


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I say he sets up a webcam and streams the build on twitch


LOL! I second!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> LOL! I second!!


and third

.
....
........
...............
......................PEER PRESSURE!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I say he sets up a webcam and streams the build on twitch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 10 days left until you are back and able to work on your computer again Scott.


Oh yes I know and I am counting the hours now!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> LOL! I second!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> and third
> 
> .
> ....
> ........
> ...............
> ......................PEER PRESSURE!


The only thing about setting up a web cam is I do my best work naked so I don't think you all want to see this..


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The only thing about setting up a web cam is I do my best work naked so I don't think you all want to see this..


 Um... no. Definitely. No.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh yes I know and I am counting the hours now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing about setting up a web cam is I do my best work naked so I don't think you all want to see this..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> 1 each bottles of the following:
> 
> - Macallan Fine Oak Scotch Single Malt 10 Year
> 
> - Breckenridge Bourbon
> 
> - Bulleit Bourbon Whiskey
> 
> - Maker's Mark Bourbon 46 New Expression
> 
> Thought those would be good to try, and replacing The Macallan my wife drank last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Interesting Choices!!!! Macallan is nice never had the Breckenridge or Bulleit Bourbon.. Not Much of a bourbon person But I do know depending on which on it is the Maker's Mark is a very fine bourbon.
I am really a rum person. Love my Barcardi Select(black) most of all.....


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I say he sets up a webcam and streams the build on twitch


Another vote for this.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Another vote for this.


Like I said before The only thing about setting up a web cam is I do my best work naked so I don't think you all want to see this..


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Like I said before The only thing about setting up a web cam is I do my best work naked so I don't think you all want to see this..


Then throw some clothes on


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Like I said before The only thing about setting up a web cam is I do my best work naked so I don't think you all want to see this..


Well, we don't need to see your "best work," just the computer work.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Well, we don't need to see your "best work," just the computer work.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Well, we don't need to see your "best work," just the computer work.


This!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Well, we don't need to see your "best work," just the computer work.


oh Another atlanta OCNer???


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> oh Another atlanta OCNer???


We do come out from time to time...
+1 vote for the webcam stream *with clothes.*


----------



## dman811

For all you Atlanta folk who want to see Scott's best work, he could probably invite you to his storage locker/workshop so you could see the real deal.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> For all you Atlanta folk who want to see Scott's best work, he could probably invite you to his storage locker/workshop so you could see the real deal.


I'd decline, however, because he'll direct you to the unit number _next_ to the one you've seen in the pictures, and that one's his sex dungeon.










Didn't you all WONDER why he said he did his best work naked?! *PRACTICE IS RIGHT NEXT DOOR.*










Thanks - T


----------



## dman811

^ I







but I also


----------



## petriedish81

I love that Breck Bourbon. Colorado actually has a few awesome whiskey distilleries. There is also a really good rum made in Crested Butte CO called Montanya. Figured I would get in on the booze conversation while we wait for Seross to get back and work on the beast.


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> oh Another atlanta OCNer???


Yep, watching this build with interest since I'll probably never do anything close to this size.









And also waiting for the giant fire-sale of stuff you don't end up using.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Yep, watching this build with interest since I'll probably never do anything close to this size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also waiting for the giant fire-sale of stuff you don't end up using.


What part of Atlanta do you live in?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I'd decline, however, because he'll direct you to the unit number _next_ to the one you've seen in the pictures, and that one's his sex dungeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you all WONDER why he said he did his best work naked?! *PRACTICE IS RIGHT NEXT DOOR.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


T you know me too well!!!!!!!!

I always say *Sticks and stones my break my bones but whips and chains turn me on!!!!!!!!!!!!!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> I love that Breck Bourbon. Colorado actually has a few awesome whiskey distilleries. There is also a really good rum made in Crested Butte CO called Montanya. Figured I would get in on the booze conversation while we wait for Seross to get back and work on the beast.


Hey always a good time to talk about booze even when building.. I love a good drink.. hell I love a bad drink. never meet but 1 I did not like and that is ouzo...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Yep, watching this build with interest since I'll probably never do anything close to this size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also waiting for the giant fire-sale of stuff you don't end up using.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> What part of Atlanta do you live in?


OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.

I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now

*1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!*

*2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???*


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> T you know me too well!!!!!!!!
> 
> I always say *Sticks and stones my break my bones but whips and chains turn me on!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey always a good time to talk about booze even when building.. I love a good drink.. hell I love a bad drink. never meet but 1 I did not like and that is ouzo...
> 
> OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.
> 
> I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now
> 
> *1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!*
> 
> *2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???*


I am going to change Atlanta to Duluth lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I am going to change Atlanta to Duluth lol.


How far from the microcenter there??


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How far from the microcenter there??


10 min


----------



## seross69

OMG that is heaven!!!! Good thing I don't!!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OMG that is heaven!!!! Good thing I don't!!


It is heaven but it is hell when you don't have money


----------



## seross69

Oh that is true... But I like looking even if I don't get to play with all of it. I think of it like watching beautiful women you want to play with all of them but know you cant so you just enjoy the view and dream !! and sometimes dreams come true!!


----------



## sadeter

Lawrenceville area. Just went to MicroCenter today actually. Sadly, no monies.







Just lookin' around as usual.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Lawrenceville area. Just went to MicroCenter today actually. Sadly, no monies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just lookin' around as usual.


My dad owns a restaurant on sugarloaf pkwy.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> My dad owns a restaurant on sugarloaf pkwy.


Cool... Then you have job so why no money>??


----------



## waslakhani

I prefer not to work there I applied to the Duluth micro center and Fry's I got a job offer a week ago from Fry's but I moved into my college and the drive is to far. It sucks to not have a job during the summer.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Lawrenceville area. Just went to MicroCenter today actually. Sadly, no monies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just lookin' around as usual.


I wish newegg had a brick and mortar store!!!! then I would make a mess in my pants for sure


----------



## seross69

OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.

I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now

1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!

2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I wish newegg had a brick and mortar store!!!! then I would make a mess in my pants for sure


Same, I've wanted to work for Newegg since I started using their website, and if I somehow moved up alongside Paul, Joanne, and the rest of the "Review Crew" as I call them, then that would be really cool, but unfortunately that is highly unlikely.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.


OK...
Quote:


> I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now
> 
> 1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!


A part that doesn't exist.








Quote:


> 2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???


I live in a teeny-tiny, little village in upstate NY. It's about halfway between Albany and Utica. I'm a good 40 miles from any brick and mortar's, so I rarely get to go peruse the merchandise. The closest Microcenter is in NYC, which is about 200 miles away.









Next!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Yep, watching this build with interest since I'll probably never do anything close to this size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also waiting for the giant fire-sale of stuff you don't end up using.


Actually I plan on using everything I have showed you???


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> OK...
> A part that doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a teeny-tiny, little village in upstate NY. It's about halfway between Albany and Utica. I'm a good 40 miles from any brick and mortar's, so I rarely get to go peruse the merchandise. The closest Microcenter is in NYC, which is about 200 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next!


I drove through your little town on Wednesday and Thursday to visit Rochester Institute of Technology, and it isn't the tiniest of towns, and is fairly nice at least from what I saw.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I drove through your little town on Wednesday and Thursday to visit Rochester Institute of Technology, and it isn't the tiniest of towns, and is fairly nice at least from what I saw.


But I never told you the name of the town... so...


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> But I never told you the name of the town... so...


He just knows.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> He just knows.


Oh.. well.. I see.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> The only thing about setting up a web cam is I do my best work naked so I don't think you all want to see this..


i wouldn't mind seeing that Excessive Insanity


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> But I never told you the name of the town... so...


Well if it is in Mohawk Valley like your location under your name suggests, then that is where I got it from. No I am not a complete creeper, LOL


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> He just knows.


Scary!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> He just knows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Oh.. well.. I see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well if it is in Mohawk Valley like your location under your name suggests, then that is where I got it from. No I am not a complete creeper, LOL


Now what the hell are you kids doing up at this hour???????????

I am in Indonesia so it is 3 PM but 3 AM on east coast!!

Go to bed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dman811

I am almost always awake at 3AM, I have a version of insomnia called Internet, and I plan to make the best of it every day.


----------



## seross69

Well a little something to make you broke guys jealous ..



I got a little bored and read a good review on here that told about sale so I had to try them...


----------



## ozlay

yeah its 3am here but whats a girl suppose to do on a Friday night in Amish Paradise ima drinking some smirnoff and surfing my favorite website


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now what the hell are you kids doing up at this hour???????????
> 
> I am in Indonesia so it is 3 PM but 3 AM on east coast!!
> 
> Go to bed!!!!!!!!!!!


Playing poker with the bros


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Playing poker with the bros


winning or losing???


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.
> 
> I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now
> 
> 1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!
> 
> 2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???


Well I'm most certainly not from Atlanta, or the States, I'm from allllllll the way across the water to England







I don't think we have MicroCentre here, and the shops we do have don't stock much to have a look at physically, at least not where I live.

Going to London for two days starting Tuesday so I'll be sure to find a big computer store when I go there whilst I still have a little money in the bank.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well I'm most certainly not from Atlanta, or the States, I'm from allllllll the way across the water to England
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we have MicroCentre here, and the shops we do have don't stock much to have a look at physically, at least not where I live.
> 
> Going to London for two days starting Tuesday so I'll be sure to find a big computer store when I go there whilst I still have a little money in the bank.


Nice country I have toured Scotland and London.. but wow everything is expensive there... everything....


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> winning or losing???


I am always losing but I beat them in monopoly lol


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Nice country I have toured Scotland and London.. but wow everything is expensive there... everything....


Yeah I agree with you there. Scotland is nice, my dad lives up there with my step mum meanwhile I live in West Yorkshire with my mum, looking forward to the London trip as I haven't been since I was quite young


----------



## seross69

Try to get it started again!!

OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.

I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now

1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!

2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Try to get it started again!!
> 
> OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.
> 
> I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now
> 
> 1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!
> 
> 2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???


No matter how many times you ask this it is going to go even further off topic as the conversation shall be steered toward a single persons whereabouts


----------



## kingchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah I agree with you there. Scotland is nice, my dad lives up there with my step mum meanwhile I live in West Yorkshire with my mum, looking forward to the London trip as I haven't been since I was quite young


its funny, its only when you move somewhere big, you realise how small england is. i was the same when i lived in yorkshire.. london... thats miles away its too far to go..

now, i drive for 8 hours just to have a trip to vic. and it dont bother me..!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Try to get it started again!!
> 
> OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.
> 
> I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now
> 
> 1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!
> 
> 2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???


from england, now in australia.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> its funny, its only when you move somewhere big, you realise how small england is. i was the same when i lived in yorkshire.. london... thats miles away its too far to go..
> 
> now, i drive for 8 hours just to have a trip to vic. and it dont bother me..!!
> from england, now in australia.


Where about in Yorkshire did you live huh?


----------



## ozlay

omg your daughter is so cute I want a few of my own someday


----------



## vaeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.
> 
> I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now
> 
> 1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!
> 
> 2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???


I'm from a small town in the center of Washington but used to live where Jeffinslaw is going to college. Gotta rep the Cougs!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

143 posts since I was last here and not a single post or picture about _building a computer_...









I know you're close to coming back and getting started on this so it's all good mostly... but still... I might actually start and finish another build in the time this one takes (just out of pure boredom).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> 143 posts since I was last here and not a single post or picture about _building a computer_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're close to coming back and getting started on this so it's all good mostly... but still... I might actually start and finish another build in the time this one takes (just out of pure boredom).


Yes I am very frustrated with it also just want to get home to it and get something done.. Sort of wish I would not have took vacation for a month.. but oh it was nice... they have been several builds started and finished since I started mine!!


----------



## kingchris

from Hull.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually I plan on using everything I have showed you???


we shall see...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Try to get it started again!!
> 
> OK lets start I poll since I am at work and not building yet.
> 
> I live near Lenox square in Atlanta. Now
> 
> 1. What part of Atlanta is everyone from!!
> 
> 2. If you are not from Atlanta where are you from???


I was born and raised in East Point









Currently working (and I temporarily live) in Savannah. I come up every so often to visit family and go to the falcons games. I also make special trips, especially when things like "fire sales" happen to come along. I was almost home this weekend, but the rain kept me down here. Fluke weather we are having here. Rains everyday


----------



## mandrix

You guys that have a real brick and mortar pc store to go to are lucky.....I haven't seen one in years. There are no chain stores around here, just little repair shops.

But no, I don't live in Atlanta, but I have driven through at rush hour....









I live in North Florida , very roughly half way between Tallahassee and Gainesville. (yes, I know there is a Gainesville, GA, I've been through there as well)
....I'm about a mile from the Suwannee River, out in the boondocks.

Good call on the Samsung drives, I think those will be a nice addition!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> You guys that have a real brick and mortar pc store to go to are lucky.....I haven't seen one in years. There are no chain stores around here, just little repair shops.
> 
> But no, I don't live in Atlanta, but I have driven through at rush hour....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in North Florida , very roughly half way between Tallahassee and Gainesville. (yes, I know there is a Gainesville, GA, I've been through there as well)
> ....I'm about a mile from the Suwannee River, out in the boondocks.
> 
> Good call on the Samsung drives, I think those will be a nice addition!


Yeah good price on them but it was an impulse purchase because I don't know what I am going to do with them or where I am going to use them??


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah good price on them but it was an impulse purchase because I don't know what I am going to do with them or where I am going to use them??


As far as CPUs, RAM, HDD/SDD, and GPUs are concerned... more is always better. They can never be too numerous nor can they ever be too fast/large...


----------



## wthenshaw

Hey seross how much of a giggle will you have when you reach 69 rep?


----------



## dman811

He will more than likely request that no one else gives him rep.


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He will more than likely request that no one else gives him rep.


I probably will give him the 70th rep to make him mad lol.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I probably will give him the 70th rep to make him mad lol.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He will more than likely request that no one else gives him rep.


Figure he'll be wantin' to stay right there, huh?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Figure he'll be wantin' to stay right there, huh?


same here, it is very amusing for my youthful mind


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hey seross how much of a giggle will you have when you reach 69 rep?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He will more than likely request that no one else gives him rep.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I probably will give him the 70th rep to make him mad lol.


69 Rep's wow my favorite number but can only be there so long then time to move on to something better!!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 69 Rep's wow my favorite number but can only be there so long then time to move on to something better!!!!


Someone spoiled my fun







70 rep now


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Someone spoiled my fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 rep now


no you can only be at 69 so long then you have to move on to better things!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> no you can only be at 69 so long then you have to move on to better things!!!


Of course


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Soon you'll be at the "argument position"... i.e. 96


----------



## seross69

I always liked 68 you do me and I will owe you one!!!!!

Better change topic or we are going to get in trouble!!!!




























But I like trouble!!!!


----------



## dman811

Asking for it can get you points subtracted too, so I would be careful.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Asking for it can get you points subtracted too, so I would be careful.


OMG I totally misread what you said when I answered below. I did not see anyone asking for rep.. We were discussing numbers and ?????









I have stopped and I am trying to be good.. That is hard considering it has been Almost 3 weeks since I saw a carbon based female life form.... Or even had a drink









But soon I can see and have a drink!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OMG I totally misread what you said when I answered below. I did not see anyone asking for rep.. We were discussing numbers and ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stopped and I am trying to be good.. That is hard considering it has been Almost 3 weeks since I saw a carbon based female life form.... Or even had a drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But soon I can see and have a drink!!


No time for women and drinks! Excessive Insanity needs building!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> No time for women and drinks! Excessive Insanity needs building!


Those are things I can all do at the same time with the right woman!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Those are things I can all do at the same time with the right woman!!!


Well you can leave your Web cam switched off for *those* parts


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well you can leave your Web cam switched off for *those* parts










You might learn something!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might learn something!!!


I think I already know enough


----------



## seross69




----------



## Thrasher1016

Formerly of:

Lakeland, FL
San Antonio, TX
Hurlburt Field, FL
2 places in TX
1 in WA
Several addresses in CO
Back to Hurlburt Field, FL
Back to Lakeland...
Then Charleston, WV

And now...
Back down to Orlando, FL!

Glad to see someone's having fun!

Thanks - T


----------



## pozativenrgy

I live in Winter Park, FL


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I know this is off topic but if anyone has TX10 could they tell me if it possible to put a HDD Side Mount on the side in the motherboard chamber or can you only use this in the pedestals?


I don't see why you _couldn't_ do that... as to why you _would_ do it I can't say. And yes, I understand in your case using the flex bays will not be possible - but to some extent I think that's a lot of work for a limited return. Do you really want to see a bunch of HDD's in the window? If anything I would say designing a reservoir to go in the window of the MB side would look better - and then just put the drives in the flex bay locations.

It might be a little too late to go that route, and I know you're trying to pack a ton of hardware into this build - but I think really if you're going that far to fit the drives, then it might be time for a _third_ pedestal instead... as ridiculous as that might sound.









Edit: Thinking about a TX10-D with triple pedestals... a second and better thought occurred to me... why not just build your entire rig in this:


You could put the rads in the freezer section and the boards in the fridge section... have sub-ambient cooling built right in... and it wouldn't be any bigger or heavier than your rig is likely to be now. Plus you could mod it to hold a small keg and have a tap on the front... guaranteed MOTM with that bad boy.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I don't see why you _couldn't_ do that... as to why you _would_ do it I can't say. And yes, I understand in your case using the flex bays will not be possible - but to some extent I think that's a lot of work for a limited return. Do you really want to see a bunch of HDD's in the window? If anything I would say designing a reservoir to go in the window of the MB side would look better - and then just put the drives in the flex bay locations.
> 
> It might be a little too late to go that route, and I know you're trying to pack a ton of hardware into this build - but I think really if you're going that far to fit the drives, then it might be time for a _third_ pedestal instead... as ridiculous as that might sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Thinking about a TX10-D with triple pedestals... a second and better thought occurred to me... why not just build your entire rig in this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could put the rads in the freezer section and the boards in the fridge section... have sub-ambient cooling built right in... and it wouldn't be any bigger or heavier than your rig is likely to be now. Plus you could mod it to hold a small keg and have a tap on the front... guaranteed MOTM with that bad boy.


Sounds like a good idea DiGiCiDAL but too late for that and don't need a keg just needs to hold some cokes and my rum... I do not have any windows and I want to put this in the side where my server will be. it will be all nice and looking good be sure of that.. I have it all planned out in my head just cant remember this one thing???? and that is if the HDD Side Mount will mount on the side... ????

*So you dont know for sure you are like me and I think it will fit but I would like to know so I can place one more order!!*

but that would be a good idea for next build a reservoir to fit in the window...







hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Formerly of:
> 
> Lakeland, FL
> San Antonio, TX
> Hurlburt Field, FL
> 2 places in TX
> 1 in WA
> Several addresses in CO
> Back to Hurlburt Field, FL
> Back to Lakeland...
> Then Charleston, WV
> 
> And now...
> Back down to Orlando, FL!
> 
> Glad to see someone's having fun!
> 
> Thanks - T


Interesting. My home town is actually Lakeland, FL. I was born in Lakeland General Hospital. Actually I lived all over the Willow Oak - Lakeland - Bartow triangle.

I moved to North Florida in 1983 when I was in my 30's and been here ever since. So, half my life in central FL and the other half in N FL.


----------



## mandrix

double post again. I have no idea how or why.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Sounds like a good idea DiGiCiDAL but too late for that and don't need a keg just needs to hold some cokes and my rum... I do not have any windows and I want to put this in the side where my server will be. it will be all nice and looking good be sure of that.. I have it all planned out in my head just cant remember this one thing???? and that is if the HDD Side Mount will mount on the side... ????
> 
> *So you dont know for sure you are like me and I think it will fit but I would like to know so I can place one more order!!*
> 
> but that would be a good idea for next build a reservoir to fit in the window...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm


*Well actually I do know it will fit.*









It clearly states on the site in very plain terms...
Quote:


> Product Description
> This massive drop in HDD mount for the TX10 is made from heavy gauge .125'' aluminum, and can support up to 20 HDDs. Thumbscrews included. HDD cages are not included please see the HDD Cage Expansion Kit (MAC-203)
> 
> This part fits: TX10/TX10 Pedestal


It's even in bold and a larger font.







Plus I know it would anyway because the depth is identical, therefore the distance between the threaded accessory holes is also identical.

So you just need THIS... followed by as many as 5 of THESE... and you can mount them with no problem... wherever you want.

I probably should have made it clear that I wasn't just "guessing"... I'm sure if you call/email them they would also be happy to confirm this if you need further assurance.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> *Well actually I do know it will fit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly states on the site in very plain terms...
> It's even in bold and a larger font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I know it would anyway because the depth is identical, therefore the distance between the threaded accessory holes is also identical.
> 
> So you just need THIS... followed by as many as 5 of THESE... and you can mount them with no problem... wherever you want.
> 
> I probably should have made it clear that I wasn't just "guessing"... I'm sure if you call/email them they would also be happy to confirm this if you need further assurance.


They actually answer the thread and said it would depend on what clearance on the cards in the mother board. So I think it will be close... I know it would mount there I am just concerned about clearance on the motherboard!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> They actually answer the thread and said it would depend on what clearance on the cards in the mother board. So I think it will be close... I know it would mount there I am just concerned about clearance on the motherboard!!


I thought you were doing this on the server side? If so you won't be running high-end GPUs in there right? I wouldn't think the raid cards or NICs would present a problem but I guess depending on how you ran your loop on that side it might require some creative runs. How many drive are you planning on running and what is the board on that side? As long as it's an ATX or EATX board you should have clearance at the bottom of that side I would think - since the chamber is designed for HPTX even if you had the last slot filled you should have some space... though if there is a conflict this might require mounting the drive brackets in such a way that you could cut away a portion of the top sides (if a card required it) but the bottom 2-3 slots worth of the chamber would be no problem IMO.

Realistically if your server is just a fileserver + network management - you could just go with a good mATX board and have craploads of room (and if you're just using onboard video/running headless even less). Or if you can just populate the slots closest to the CPU(s) and that should get you enough room as well. I'm not sure if stren uses one of those accessories or even has one - but I'd ask in his thread what he thinks.


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm just gonna stop coming in here and wait for you to tell me when there are actual updates....page after page and still nothing.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm just gonna stop coming in here and wait for you to tell me when there are actual updates....page after page and still nothing.


Unless he decides to go on another vacation - I think you should see something starting in a week or so... but I'm probably being optimistic on that - so I'll let the results (or lack if that's the case) speak for themselves.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna stop coming in here and wait for you to tell me when there are actual updates....page after page and still nothing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Unless he decides to go on another vacation - I think you should see something starting in a week or so... but I'm probably being optimistic on that - so I'll let the results (or lack if that's the case) speak for themselves.


Starting Sunday they will be updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















I have to sleep 2 more times and then I am going to start flying home will get home late Saturday afternoon and then will start building and taking pictures on Sunday.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I thought you were doing this on the server side? If so you won't be running high-end GPUs in there right? I wouldn't think the raid cards or NICs would present a problem but I guess depending on how you ran your loop on that side it might require some creative runs. How many drive are you planning on running and what is the board on that side? As long as it's an ATX or EATX board you should have clearance at the bottom of that side I would think - since the chamber is designed for HPTX even if you had the last slot filled you should have some space... though if there is a conflict this might require mounting the drive brackets in such a way that you could cut away a portion of the top sides (if a card required it) but the bottom 2-3 slots worth of the chamber would be no problem IMO.
> 
> Realistically if your server is just a fileserver + network management - you could just go with a good mATX board and have craploads of room (and if you're just using onboard video/running headless even less). Or if you can just populate the slots closest to the CPU(s) and that should get you enough room as well. I'm not sure if stren uses one of those accessories or even has one - but I'd ask in his thread what he thinks.


*I am thinking I will need a third pedestal!!! Do you think this will be too much!!!* Or can there not be too much???

Yes it will be the server side and as long as the NIC and Raid cards do not stand too tall it will fit I am just about sure but I will have to get home to see. But considering I am going to need 2 of these to hold all my hard drives. So I am thinking I am going to have to get third pedestal..


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *I am thinking I will need a third pedestal!!! Do you think this will be too much!!!* Or can there not be too much???
> 
> Yes it will be the server side and as long as the NIC and Raid cards do not stand too tall it will fit I am just about sure but I will have to get home to see. But considering I am going to need 2 of these to hold all my hard drives. So I am thinking I am going to have to get third pedestal..


I was thinking 5 pedestals for it


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *I am thinking I will need a third pedestal!!! Do you think this will be too much!!!* Or can there not be too much???
> 
> Yes it will be the server side and as long as the NIC and Raid cards do not stand too tall it will fit I am just about sure but I will have to get home to see. But considering I am going to need 2 of these to hold all my hard drives. So I am thinking I am going to have to get third pedestal..


There is no such thing as too much. But it gets to the point were the more rads you have the more pumps you need and the price just goes up from there. But 3 sounds good


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

If you're going to require two of these for all your hard drive... that's a possible 40 hard drives... in that case I would definitely just go the additional pedestal route... after all even though drives aren't exactly big heat generators, they still generate some. What they do generate in spades is noise... I can only imagine what 40 drives spinning anywhere near me would do to my mental state!







If they are in a separate area you could easily fill the majority of the areas around them with acoustic dampening sheets so that you would only mostly hear the fans and not the disk accesses and spindle whine.

The much, much more sensible suggestion I would make is this:

Use that extra M8 you've got sitting in the corner and build *that* up as your file server... put all of your large spinners in that case and stick it in another room and just run the CAT6 to your TX10-D... that way you could just use the regular flex bays, etc.

Sure then your TX10 is 'only' holding 3 computers - but I think that's still excessive and somewhat insane... Not to mention that HDDs add up quickly when it comes to weight... and by my best guess once you've got that TX10 fully filled with hardware (even before you fill it with water) it's gonna be somewhere north of 150lbs. Not to mention it's already almost as tall as you are. If you add another pedestal it starts becoming difficult to get it through doors, and it's also now not very stable on just four casters.

You don't want to get into a situation where you build the whole rig in your storage space... just to have to completely disassemble it to move it home.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> If you're going to require two of these for all your hard drive... that's a possible 40 hard drives... in that case I would definitely just go the additional pedestal route... after all even though drives aren't exactly big heat generators, they still generate some. What they do generate in spades is noise... I can only imagine what 40 drives spinning anywhere near me would do to my mental state!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are in a separate area you could easily fill the majority of the areas around them with acoustic dampening sheets so that you would only mostly hear the fans and not the disk accesses and spindle whine.
> 
> The much, much more sensible suggestion I would make is this:
> 
> Use that extra M8 you've got sitting in the corner and build *that* up as your file server... put all of your large spinners in that case and stick it in another room and just run the CAT6 to your TX10-D... that way you could just use the regular flex bays, etc.
> 
> Sure then your TX10 is 'only' holding 3 computers - but I think that's still excessive and somewhat insane... Not to mention that HDDs add up quickly when it comes to weight... and by my best guess once you've got that TX10 fully filled with hardware (even before you fill it with water) it's gonna be somewhere north of 150lbs. Not to mention it's already almost as tall as you are. If you add another pedestal it starts becoming difficult to get it through doors, and it's also now not very stable on just four casters.
> 
> You don't want to get into a situation where you build the whole rig in your storage space... just to have to completely disassemble it to move it home.


I am still undecided on what path to follow. I was going to get the pedestal but the guy that had bought my 680's back out so have to sell these before I could do that... so I might have to do with 2 less radiators and use a pedestals for the hard drives.. like you said I could use some noise dampening material if it is loud. But I already know how I am going to get it home. Going to rent Uhaul with ramp on it and take it home like this.. I really want the third pedestal but then again another part of me goes have you completely lost it?? As far as the M8 it is going to hold a test machine and gaming machine. Use this as a get away from wife and family... that way I dont here anything about how much time I am gaming!! LOL


----------



## seross69

Oh I found something out today and it is yes I have completely lost it.... But really I may not have lost it because you had to have had it before you can lose it??


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh I found something out today and it is yes I have completely lost it.... But really I may not have lost it because you had to have had it before you can lose it??


Um... right. So you haven't lost it - it's still there waiting to be found. Keep looking - you'll find it sooner or later. And once you do, you will then be able to lose it, and join the rest of us!!









(Wait - I may be lost...)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Starting Sunday they will be updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to sleep 2 more times and then I am going to start flying home will get home late Saturday afternoon and then will start building and taking pictures on Sunday.


----------



## chase11

Can we have pics of where this build is currently please? I feel like I have never seen the whole thing overall. Thanks


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> Can we have pics of where this build is currently please? I feel like I have never seen the whole thing overall. Thanks


I really wish I could but the USB stick that had all my pictures on it fried it self or something. I lost all data on it and can not get it to do anything. When I get home I will start posting more pictures. this will start on Sunday!!


----------



## seross69

Well I went a little Insane Today.. If you cant go big go back!!!!!!!!!!!! So lets GO BIG



TX10 with 3 pedestals!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Now you need to change the build log name


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Now you need to change the build log name


Why it is really excessive now??


----------



## fragamemnon

No it went the other way around and became normal.


----------



## dman811

Insanely Excessive Insanity. Nuff said.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well looks like someone needs to re-snap some photos, lol.


----------



## seross69

Soon they will be some new photos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

How about some fans and rads to fill this beast???



This is to go with the 24 AP-15's and 6 SilverStone SST-AP182 Air Penetrator 180mm I already Have...

A Total of 80 fans will be in this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Damn and I thought 8-10 fans was alot, lol. Gonna turn this one up to 11


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Damn and I thought 8-10 fans was alot, lol. Gonna turn this one up to 11


No.
Can't.










If you do that, it will fly away.
Or punch a hole into the next county.









Thanks - T


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao, sure they wouldn't mind especially if it's Cobb or central Fulton Co.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why it is really excessive now??


Because it's triple pedestals not dual pedestals now,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about some fans and rads to fill this beast???
> 
> This is to go with the 24 AP-15's and 6 SilverStone SST-AP182 Air Penetrator 180mm I already Have...
> 
> A Total of 80 fans will be in this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I haven't seen so many fans since the BBBB got fitted out. Looking forward to seeing all these in the case. Have fun fitting them


----------



## Xponia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> You could put the rads in the freezer section and the boards in the fridge section... have sub-ambient cooling built right in... and it wouldn't be any bigger or heavier than your rig is likely to be now. Plus you could mod it to hold a small keg and have a tap on the front... guaranteed MOTM with that bad boy.


I died. If I saw a computer like that my life would be complete.


----------



## driftingforlife

Its a good thing I have a 2nd line to myself (Live with parents) I can see this being blocked by Mr Cameron's porn filter


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> Its a good thing I have a 2nd line to myself (Live with parents) I can see this being blocked by Mr Cameron's porn filter


Who cares about Mr Cameron


----------



## barkinos98

I just realized i havent been posting here for a while


----------



## seross69

what is better for a server 4 X 500 GB raptors in raidn10 or 4 X SSD's at 250GB in raid 5???


----------



## petriedish81

Don't even bother with raptors anymore. For speed you go SSD, for capacity you go high-capacity HDs!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Go w/ some Samsung 840 Pro Series SSD's.


----------



## waslakhani

Go with some Samsung evo


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Go with 32 1tb 840 evos in raid 10


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> Go with 32 1tb 840 evos in raid 10


no from what Sean has posted you get better out of 5 or 6 but soon i will post my own findings


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> no from what Sean has posted you get better out of 5 or 6 but soon i will post my own findings


But the 32 1tb ssd would dedinatly be excessive and you would have to be insane to actually do it


----------



## seross69

actually you would have to be insane to spend that much on storage

I am in toyko on way home and had too many drinks just ordered 8 1tb Samsung ssd's. I hope newegg will let me return then


----------



## kingchris

see thats what drink does to you, makes you GO PAST insanity


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> actually you would have to be insane to spend that much on storage
> 
> I am in toyko on way home and had too many drinks just ordered 8 1tb Samsung ssd's. I hope newegg will let me return then


Ouch if not you can hopefully sell them here though why don't yoj try cancelling the order


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> Ouch if not you can hopefully sell them here though why don't yoj try cancelling the order


i did cancel order and only get 2


----------



## shaukj0n3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> i did cancel order and only get 2


Lucky you


----------



## seross69

just got a massage ohhhhhhhhhhhh so nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dman811

Massage + Japan... You dirty boy Scott. BTW, you'll love my position that I got in the FAT, #69.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao whoops


----------



## waslakhani

What time you coming back EST timing?


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Starting Sunday they will be updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to sleep 2 more times and then I am going to start flying home *will get home late Saturday afternoon* and then will start building and taking pictures on Sunday.


----------



## waslakhani

Okay sounds good I should of really PM'd him.


----------



## dougb62

Okay Scott - You got home late this afternoon. You've had time to get a meal and a nap. Your fans are waiting. GET UP!!!

lol!!! JK!


----------



## waslakhani

I think he knocked out and will start early in the morning.


----------



## seross69

Actually I mess up and ate meal on plane and every time I do that I get food poisoning. I did again today spent most of it talking to porcelain god. But feel 100% better now and will get work done tomorrow and post pictures.

Bad bad bad


----------



## vaeron

Glad you're feeling better! I'm stoked to see some updates. Been jumping everytime my OCN alert pops up on my phone hoping it was an update from your build.


----------



## Bart

Hey Scott, are you still looking for pink sleeving? Daz might be getting some in soon (www.dazmode.com).


----------



## seross69

Bart the sleeving I got from Wirecare is nice and pink and is a good tight weave, And price better than anywhere else.. If you guys want link I will give it to you. But the sleeving is very nice as good as MDPC-X.


----------



## Thrasher1016

I actually went and looked up the drive type / size you said you got 8 of, and even not knowing the brand, that was a car price worth of storage...









Glad to hear you made it alive after all the booze and barf!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Well I managed to cancel that order I have enough stuff and don't need to spend any more until I can get this built


----------



## PCModderMike

What's going on in here


----------



## seross69

Trying to make a 24 Pin atx cable and sleeve. it. going pretty good so far.


----------



## seross69

In case you do not believe I need to clean and organize look at this!!!











But I am not I am sleeving wires!!! for 24 pin ATX


----------



## DarthBaggins

Seen worse, lol


----------



## PCModderMike

You ever wanna let go of those stands and umbrellas let me know.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> You ever wanna let go of those stands and umbrellas let me know.


Mike got them off ebay for 30 dollars for all of it.. including shipping..


----------



## DarthBaggins

x2 I wouldn't mind some diffuser/lighting umbrellas and stand


----------



## wthenshaw

Why are you starting with sleeving? Wouldn't be fitting primary components more beneficial right now?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Mike got them off ebay for 30 dollars for all of it.. including shipping..


So you'll be letting it go for less then









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Why are you starting with sleeving? Wouldn't be fitting primary components more beneficial right now?


^^


----------



## seross69

I dont know why I am sleeving other than this is what I want to do... I am still waiting on 1 thing before I can really get started.. and I have to clean so I can get my test bench back and have room to fit the components...

I have also been thinking about why I am doing this now instead of fitting things like you said. It would be easier to clean with out so much stuff in the way.. I think I am going to finish this and then clean so I can start fitting things!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> So you'll be letting it go for less then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^


Mike buy your own I like these and want them.....


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I dont know why I am sleeving other than this is what I want to do... I am still waiting on 1 thing before I can really get started.. and I have to clean so I can get my test bench back and have room to fit the components...
> 
> I have also been thinking about why I am doing this now instead of fitting things like you said. It would be easier to clean with out so much stuff in the way.. I think I am going to finish this and then clean so I can start fitting things!!!!!


Might as well finish that 24 pin.....shouldn't take more than 3 hours if you stick with it. That's if you are cutting all the wiring from scratch and crimping pins/sleeving.
That usually goes faster for me than removing pins and sleeving existing wiring.

...but of course I don't watch the pc while I'm working. lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Might as well finish that 24 pin.....shouldn't take more than 3 hours if you stick with it. That's if you are cutting all the wiring from scratch and crimping pins/sleeving.
> That usually goes faster for me than removing pins and sleeving existing wiring.
> 
> ...but of course I don't watch the pc while I'm working. lol.


Actually it is going pretty good. I have a way I am doing it and it seems to be working good. And I need to look at PC it is boring work and no one to talk to!!! Going to post pictures of how I did it and maybe even you might see something to make it easier and better.


----------



## seross69

Ok need some help now. How do you think I should do the colors in my atx cable. See the colors below and let me know what you think if needed I can take more pictures. Also How dose my shrink-less method look??






I think I like best the one I am showing purple, pink, green and then orange???


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Mike buy your own I like these and want them.....











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok need some help now. How do you think I should do the colors in my atx cable. See the colors below and let me know what you think if needed I can take more pictures. Also How dose my shrink-less method look??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like best the one I am showing purple, pink, green and then orange???


----------



## DarthBaggins

Damn i want a 24pin like that, well green and white.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Damn i want a 24pin like that, well green and white.


measure it out and come do it I got enough stuff to do a green and white!!!









But what order do you think would look best??


----------



## petriedish81

Check out Lutro0's gallery, I really like how he does tri-color sleeving.


----------



## freitz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> In case you do not believe I need to clean and organize look at this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not I am sleeving wires!!! for 24 pin ATX






Maybe this was already addressed but are you in a storage unit?


----------



## kingchris

mix the colours


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> 
> Maybe this was already addressed but are you in a storage unit?


Yes how did you know?? I have a office space there with electric and internet for good price. This lets me work away from my wife









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> mix the colours
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Chris I hope mine looks that good when I am through..


----------



## seross69

Well I am very happy that I think I Figured out how to do shrink-less sleeving. Or at least I hope I did.







I know there are a 100 of these on here but I am going to tell how I did it so maybe I can get some advice on how to do it better or maybe I am doing something that is easier than the way you are doing it..



First of all here are the tools I used to crimp the pins. Knipex auto stripper's this is the best tool I have ever had to strip wires. I have it set on 4mm and it does it perfect every time!!



Crimpers From MDPC-X These also work perfect. I have several other crimpers and nothing works as well as this..



What I do is strip the wire and then use these needle nose to crimp the part that holds the insulation on the wire. So it is help in place and makes it easier to put in the crimper to crimp the pins on the wires



Here is the wire before I strip it..



Here it is with the ears closed by the needle nose pliers



I always hold the crimpers like this and face the open part to the top of the crimpers then slowly crimp the pin!



I then put a piece of heat shrink on the wire and shrink it down.. I forgot to take a picture of the next step, but what I do is position the sleeving to right below the crimped ears on the pin. Then I put a piece of heat shrink I got from MDPC-X and use heat gun on it and it shrinks the shrink and also the sleeving. I use a X-Acto hobby knife and cut the shrink off while it is hot so that it shrinks off and don't cut the sleeving.



Here you can see how it dose the sleeving..



And the finally result!!! So what do you think???? Also give me some feed back on the color pattern?????

And Also I hope to start using parts and not just sleeving wires... I got a good bit of cleaning and organizing so now I have more room.


----------



## sadeter

Do you want to use all 4 colors equally or have some be more prominent that the others?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Do you want to use all 4 colors equally or have some be more prominent that the others?


I have 6 of each color so I guess use them equally..


----------



## sadeter

Then probably stripes like you have it. Or just do the rainbow vomit and do a pattern of the four colors once each repeated three times.









You could also play around with the colors and try some 2 and 1 combinations like the following (R being purple):

R R P R P P G G O G O O

R R P P R P G O G G O O

R P R R P P G G O O G O

R R P P G G O O R P G O

If you wanted to do 4 4 2 2 then I'd suggest the pattern kingchris posted above, but all of them will probably come out looking pretty good for the colors you're using.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Then probably stripes like you have it. Or just do the rainbow vomit and do a pattern of the four colors once each repeated three times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also play around with the colors and try some 2 and 1 combinations like the following (R being purple):
> R R P R P P G G O G O O
> R R P P R P G O G G O O
> R P R R P P G G O O G O
> R R P P G G O O R P G O
> 
> If you wanted to do 4 4 2 2 then I'd suggest the pattern kingchris posted above, but all of them will probably come out looking pretty good for the colors you're using.


The more I think about it and the more I look at it I like the purple, pink, green and orange best of any of them.


----------



## kingchris

you will end up changing your mind, you always do with sleeving, put a few in, change mind, alter pattern, remove, start again, then end up with your first pattern.

works for me


----------



## Solonowarion

Have you thought of all pink with one other colour near one side? I know you said you would like to use them all equally but with those colours might be tricky. PPGPPPPPPPPP. Or something along those lines. Pink and black maybe?

Nothing wrong with colours but man thats a lot! and I know you are doing it for your daughter. At least I think I read that when the thread started up.


----------



## sadeter

True. You're building 4 computers. It could help you with wire management in the future if you sleeve each one in mostly one color with a small accent of one or two of the other colors.


----------



## tCoLL

I can't describe how much I dislike the color scheme. So much spent on hardware...why not make it look good? Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> I can't describe how much I dislike the color scheme. So much spent on hardware...why not make it look good? Whatever floats your boat I guess.


colour scheme requested by daughter...


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> I can't describe how much I dislike the color scheme. So much spent on hardware...why not make it look good? Whatever floats your boat I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> colour scheme requested by daughter...


This. That's why I never commented on the color arrangement question though. There's just no good way to arrange all those hideous colors.







But it's for the kid. Unless he delays the build long enough for her to grow out of those color choices. LOL!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> This. That's why I never commented on the color arrangement question though. There's just no good way to arrange all those hideous colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's for the kid. Unless *he delays the build long enough for her to grow out of those color choices*. LOL!


The way its going...


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes how did you know?? I have a office space there with electric and internet for good price. This lets me work away from my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There is a big red door in one of your photos.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> There is a big red door in one of your photos.


Sarcasm over the internet is hard to detect...but I think that's what was implied by using two question marks and the big grin.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Sarcasm over the internet is hard to detect...but I think that's what was implied by using two question marks and the big grin.


Exactly. But you should ask seross69 what he keeps in the unit next door.

Oh...and MOAR PICS plz


----------



## mandrix

OK on your minifit jr pins, instead of precrimping with pliers, you should precrimp the pins themselves. What you want is insert just the pin into the crimper and get one or two clicks until the wings are folded over.

The next part some people do differently.
You can either leave the precrimped pin in the crimper and insert the wire, then finish the crimp
or-
the way I do it, which is precrimp a bunch of pins then insert pin on the wire then stick in crimper and finish the crimp.

But, if precrimping with pliers is giving you a good end result, then just stick with it. I use that method for smaller pins like for fans or 2.54 pitch connectors.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tCoLL*
> 
> I can't describe how much I dislike the color scheme. So much spent on hardware...why not make it look good? Whatever floats your boat I guess.


Well sorry about that but you know I like it for some reason and everything else will be black and white. I think it makes it different and stand out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> colour scheme requested by daughter...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> This. That's why I never commented on the color arrangement question though. There's just no good way to arrange all those hideous colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's for the kid. Unless he delays the build long enough for her to grow out of those color choices. LOL!


Yes and you know make the daughter happy you make the wife happy and then she don't ask so many questions about money and what I am doing!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> The way its going...


Yeah I know what you mean!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> Exactly. But you should ask seross69 what he keeps in the unit next door.
> 
> Oh...and MOAR PICS plz


Next door is my dungeon









I will be posting some pictures tonight just need to edit them. I made progress and got a lot done really.. nothing you can see but I got everything organized and I now know where everything is!!

A teaser of what I am doing tonight!!!




Good Stuff Editing pictures now


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK on your minifit jr pins, instead of precrimping with pliers, you should precrimp the pins themselves. What you want is insert just the pin into the crimper and get one or two clicks until the wings are folded over.
> 
> The next part some people do differently.
> You can either leave the precrimped pin in the crimper and insert the wire, then finish the crimp
> or-
> the way I do it, which is precrimp a bunch of pins then insert pin on the wire then stick in crimper and finish the crimp.
> 
> But, if precrimping with pliers is giving you a good end result, then just stick with it. I use that method for smaller pins like for fans or 2.54 pitch connectors.


Thanks Mandrix and I did try it like you said but had better luck using the pliers to fold the wings over.


----------



## seross69

Ready for some Pictures ???

How about an *Excessive* amount of fans *88 Total Fans!!!!!!!*








18ea Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM
32ea Koolance Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK)
18ea Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM AP-15
4ea Swiftech Helix 140MM 9-Blade Z-Bearing Fan - 1500RPM
4ea Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan
12ea SilverStone SST-AP182 Air Penetrator 180mm Case Fan


----------



## waslakhani

I need to see this in person!


----------



## PCModderMike

Turn them all on at once, and make a video.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Turn them all on at once, and make a video.


Haha this


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Turn them all on at once, and make a video.


Just remembered cpachris's falling domino video with his fans


----------



## seross69

For all those fans I am going to need an *Excessive Amount of Fan Adapters*!!




34 to be exact!!!


----------



## fragamemnon

How excessively exact you are









Man, I've been lurking this build and... heh. Outrageous!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> A teaser of what I am doing tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Stuff Editing pictures now


AAAAAAHHHH, F'n RIGHT BABY!!!

You ought to try the Glenmorangie Single Malt Signet as well, or even Dalwhinnie.... So good.









I'm on bourbon now, so if you ever want to try something really wicked, get a bottle of Booker's. Yeah.









Great to see more gear shots, now we need MONEY SHOTS!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

oK Time for a update with lots of good porn!!!!



A Asus Rampage Extreme IV so nice.



I liked it so much I put 2 pictures up of it.



A seasonic PSU I am going to use to power this on the bench.



1250 watts of pure power..











Another nice Picture of it.



First thing I found I did not like about this PSU is none standard connectors!!











All the Cables are packaged neatly. This I do like.



Power Cord.



All the cables I will be using to bench test this.



A small Monitor to use and eventually take to home and have surround. I already have 2 at home!!!



Packed nice



A good group of accessories!!



Audio Cable



Again the Audio Cable



A VGA Cable



A DVI-D to HDMI cable



A DVI-D to HDMI cable



The Stand



A Power Cord..



Just the monitor



The monitor mounted on the Base and ready to be used.

Trust me this is going to be *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Number 2 of Updates with pictures!!!!



Oh what do we have here???



A i7 3930k hope to be able to run this at 4.5 Ghz



Oh the Processor found a good home!!!!



The backside of the motherboard tray



The motherboard tray turned into a Tech Station!!



Some Extreme Cooling



Not a bad looking CPU Cooler!!



Nice base on it!!


















Going to use the CPU Heatsink and this TIM to get windows loaded so that ??????



I can put the water block on with a rad and small pump and use this time for My EK water block...



A Nice Box of Gskill Memory



Oh 2 boxes of memory inside the big box..



Oh my 2 fans and 2 sets of ram!!!!!



Nice looking fans



But I will not use them



Because I am going to water cool my Ram



8 Stick's of Ram?????????????



Yes 64 GB of 2400 MHZ ram!!!

I can remember computers whern they did not have this much storage on the hard drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







I think I am getting old????

Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

I hope 30 something pictures is enough update for tonight???


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I hope 30 something pictures is enough update for tonight???


Uhhhhhh nooooooooooooo..............


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I hope 30 something pictures is enough update for tonight???


Not excessive enough.


----------



## Shpongle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Number 2 of Updates with pictures!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what do we have here???
> 
> 
> 
> A i7 3930k hope to be able to run this at 4.5 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the Processor found a good home!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The backside of the motherboard tray
> 
> 
> 
> The motherboard tray turned into a Tech Station!!
> 
> 
> 
> Some Extreme Cooling
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad looking CPU Cooler!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice base on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to use the CPU Heatsink and this TIM to get windows loaded so that ??????
> 
> 
> 
> I can put the water block on with a rad and small pump and use this time for My EK water block...
> 
> 
> 
> A Nice Box of Gskill Memory
> 
> 
> 
> Oh 2 boxes of memory inside the big box..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my 2 fans and 2 sets of ram!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking fans
> 
> 
> 
> But I will not use them
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am going to water cool my Ram
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Stick's of Ram?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 64 GB of 2400 MHZ ram!!!
> 
> I can remember computers whern they did not have this much storage on the hard drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am getting old????
> 
> Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


I've been lurking this thread for a few months now. So awesome to see it coming together!

For that 24 pin I think

G G O O R P P R O O G G

would look pretty good. With G = green, O = orange, R = purple, and P = pink.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I hope 30 something pictures is enough update for tonight???


Must have more more more!


----------



## mandrix

Show us some sleeving!


----------



## icanhasburgers

This thread just gets tastier and tastier. Love seeing hardware pictures from builds as it goes.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Show us some sleeving!


Ok Mandrix I will show it I am not ashamed of it considering it was my first time. but I am not pleased with it either. I learned a lot and know what I did wrong.. And can do better. Thank God I have 500 Pins and close to 200' of sleeving. I also am Not liking the colors and do not know if I can live with them. I thought it was funny and neat to be different to start with. I do like it on one level but on another level I don't like it. *What does everyone think??*



As you can see it is not bad but not perfect and up to my standards of the quality I want to do.



The Pink that is not MDPC-X is really the weakest link. The others need to be done better also but that can be done.



Wire markers I use so I know where each wire goes..



As you can see the Pink sleeve is OK if you are going to use heat shrink but it dose not melt or shrink with heat. It is pretty dense but dose not work for this so it will be changed for sure.

I want to redo it but it takes so much time. I might use it and then come back to it later. after I get everything in and decide on colors more.


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm just really not sure about those colors....


----------



## waslakhani

The colors don't match withe the red, black and white of the build.


----------



## seross69

I could not go to my office/workshop due to a event at the storage center so I comfared USB jump drives take a look at this to see the results. But short of it to me the Winten 64 GB is best price/performance ratio.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422769/usb-flash-drive-performance-and-dose-price-determine-speed


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm just really not sure about those colors....


I am not sure either anymore!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> The colors don't match withe the red, black and white of the build.


Yes I agree and am now thinking of red, blue and black for the sleeving. Blue because you will see later!!!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am not sure either anymore!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I agree and am now thinking of red, blue and black for the sleeving. Blue because you will see later!!!


Can't wait til the finished product.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *What does everyone think??*
> 
> Hi Scott, if you straiten the wires beside each other it dont look messy and give a better look at the result.
> So it becomes not so bad as you think.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *What does everyone think??*
> 
> Hi Scott, if you straiten the wires beside each other it dont look messy and give a better look at the result.
> So it becomes not so bad as you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it does not look so bad but not pleased with the work and the colors I think!!
Click to expand...


----------



## B3L13V3R

I definitely see how playing with colors like that would be attractive. But... Yes. It's a little "rainbow"... If you catch what I'm tossin out there (no offence to "rainbow lovers").









The scheme is far from orderly and lacks that tightness we all enjoy in these builds. The very thing I'm working to fix in mine ATM.

But man... Like you said, you have a surplus to play with by design, so take your time with it. No doubt the end result will be sick!

Thanks for letting us puke our perspective on your ideas. This is gonna be a great thread to learn from for so many.

One question:

I saw a thread in here once where the OP put links to each "next update" once the build was done. It was so nice to be able to skip past all the conversation, and enjoy the build progress, post-finalization.

Can you do that easily? I'll try and find that thread unless someone already knows what I'm talking about I here.


----------



## wthenshaw

Cpachris did this ^^


----------



## waslakhani

Jeffinslaw did it with his Murder Mac mod.


----------



## PCModderMike

A thread with over 1,800 posts would definitely benefit from that. Even my small measly thread with less than 200 posts I made an index to help navigate around.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1369483/build-log-my-caselabs-sm5-reverse-matx-2700k-gtx-690#post_19479879


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Jeffinslaw did it with his Murder Mac mod.


I did do that









Why don't you just take some white MDPC and dye it pink? It may take a little longer but then it wouldn't stick out from the other sleeving... plus, if you HAVE to go with that color scheme, break it up and repeat the pattern, not four solid chunks of color, that just looks terrible in my opinion. Do it like

O - Pi - G - P - O - Pi - G - P - O - Pi - G - P

That way, it won't look so bad me thinks.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> A thread with over 1,800 posts would definitely benefit from that. Even my small measly thread with less than 200 posts I made an index to help navigate around.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369483/build-log-my-caselabs-sm5-reverse-matx-2700k-gtx-690#post_19479879


This.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I'm just really not sure about those colors....


And THIS... *KILLED* me this morning...


----------



## SinatraFan

If you're going for the Fruity Pebbles look with your sleeving, then I say... you knocked it out of the park.

I know you are trying to make your daughter happy and all, but I have to say... ME NO LIKEY


----------



## dman811

The colors look like rainbow puke. I am sure your daughter will love them when she sees it (if she isn't 20 by the time this project is finished) and I know you are doing this for her, but it is the truth. Maybe do one of the pedestal computers with that color scheme? Or build one for her with your expansive hardware?


----------



## petriedish81

Quote:


>


I thought you were in to rum??



This has red and blue, but it is a tough color combination to pull off.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> I definitely see how playing with colors like that would be attractive. But... Yes. It's a little "rainbow"... If you catch what I'm tossin out there (no offence to "rainbow lovers").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scheme is far from orderly and lacks that tightness we all enjoy in these builds. The very thing I'm working to fix in mine ATM.
> 
> But man... Like you said, you have a surplus to play with by design, so take your time with it. No doubt the end result will be sick!
> 
> Thanks for letting us puke our perspective on your ideas. This is gonna be a great thread to learn from for so many.
> 
> One question:
> 
> I saw a thread in here once where the OP put links to each "next update" once the build was done. It was so nice to be able to skip past all the conversation, and enjoy the build progress, post-finalization.
> 
> Can you do that easily? I'll try and find that thread unless someone already knows what I'm talking about I here.


I am too busy to do that now but think when i go back to work that would be a good project for me to do!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Cpachris did this ^^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Jeffinslaw did it with his Murder Mac mod.


Yes I know I need to do this..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> A thread with over 1,800 posts would definitely benefit from that. Even my small measly thread with less than 200 posts I made an index to help navigate around.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369483/build-log-my-caselabs-sm5-reverse-matx-2700k-gtx-690#post_19479879


I know I know!! I will do this when I go back to work...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The colors look like rainbow puke. I am sure your daughter will love them when she sees it (if she isn't 20 by the time this project is finished) and I know you are doing this for her, but it is the truth. Maybe do one of the pedestal computers with that color scheme? Or build one for her with your expansive hardware?


I agree and do not like the colors and I am not going to use them.. I think I am going to take measurements so I can make the cables but for know use the stock cables and then come back and try different combinations on it until I find the one I want and we think looks best..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> I thought you were in to rum??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has red and blue, but it is a tough color combination to pull off.


I am in to Rum that is my daily drink... But nothing like a good single Malt Scotch is perfect for my Montecristo Cigars!!!














Real ones From you know where!!!!!!!!!







Good thing about traveling and working in countries where everything is cheap and the dollars is wroth a lot!!!


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am too busy to do that now but think when i go back to work that would be a good project for me to do!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know I need to do this..
> I know I know!! I will do this when I go back to work...


Haha!! For sure... would be something to do post build I would think.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Double post... second time tonight... screwed up forum code.


----------



## seross69

How about some more pictures??



A almost fully dressed RIVE!! Missing one thing do you know what it is??




Is it missing at least one of these???



the outer box removed



The cover off the foam packing




A Titan!!!



A fully Dressed RIVE



The Monitor Plugged in



Afully dress RIVE with extreme cooling and I can tell you one thing that is bad about the seasonic 1250 watt PSU that is as long as the cables are.. So if you are going to use this it will have to have custom cables made!! Bad bad PSU. Not happy about this at all you would think they would put some decent length cables in with it!!!



*Its ALIVE ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## dman811

You have too much money on your hands to have all of this hardware porn. I am willing to take any extra money you don't need.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You have too much money on your hands to have all of this hardware porn. I am willing to take any extra money you don't need.


Actually my friend the best is yet to come.. and the amount of hardware is very *Excessive*


----------



## Bart

Go Scott go!! That's some sexy looking hardware.


----------



## seross69

:gunner2:Oh I am so made I just found out that fedex left a package of 6ea 600 GB 10k RPM SAS 2.5" SAS hard drives with a neighbor.... I dont know my neighbors!!!!!! they had better have left it with the managemnt office!! Or I am going to be really mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















If you hear of anyone going postal at the fedex office you will know who it was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















or even better.. Take my 50 cal and


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> or even better.. Take my 50 cal and


Wow - you got a .50?? Sniper??
















I hope your "neighbors" are good people - seriously though, I've never had any problems with any I've ever had. So far. (fingers crossed)

I'm sure it'll be fine. (Fingers crossed for you too!)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Wow - you got a .50?? Sniper??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your "neighbors" are good people - seriously though, I've never had any problems with any I've ever had. So far. (fingers crossed)
> 
> I'm sure it'll be fine. (Fingers crossed for you too!)


yeah my dad got it for me!!!


----------



## dman811

I like your dad.


----------



## seross69

Old family tradition to give guns for christmas, I have quite a collection and I told hime this would cover 5 years worth!!!









I am lucky I have girls soooooooo hahaha


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I like your dad.


Me too!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Off topic already. Not enough progress!


----------



## mizzousoccerfan

Subscribed for sure this is amazing


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Off topic already. Not enough progress!


No not enough progress but still a lot and I am pleased and encouraged by this. I have also decided on somethings that will make this move a little faster so we will see what happens next week.. Spending this weekend with my oldest daughter.. heading now to concert and some kind of ball game..


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No not enough progress but still a lot and I am pleased and encouraged by this. I have also decided on somethings that will make this move a little faster so we will see what happens next week..


Curious... Have you even successfully completed the assembly of the case yet (by that I mean all the pedestals and have them attached to the case?) I don't mean to be too critical and please don't take my comments as an attack, but so far, all I've seen is 1850 posts of off topic stuff and a few pictures of parts. This seems to be more of a social off topic thread than a build log. But perhaps that's just me.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Curious... Have you even successfully completed the assembly of the case yet (by that I mean all the pedestals and have them attached to the case?) I don't mean to be too critical and please don't take my comments as an attack, but so far, all I've seen is 1850 posts of off topic stuff and a few pictures of parts. This seems to be more of a social off topic thread than a build log. But perhaps that's just me.


You think this is bad? Haha, go to dericks "build log" and then see how you feel about this


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Curious... Have you even successfully completed the assembly of the case yet (by that I mean all the pedestals and have them attached to the case?) I don't mean to be too critical and please don't take my comments as an attack, but so far, all I've seen is 1850 posts of off topic stuff and a few pictures of parts. This seems to be more of a social off topic thread than a build log. But perhaps that's just me.


Yeah, but it's hard to stay on topic when a few of these people know each other and the fact that seross has to travel for work for weeks at a time. Once the log is done, he will post a TOC of links through the progress... That's what all the experienced loggers do.

Besides, it's probably the biggest single build (that I know of) going on right now on this forum so I think it's within the confines of EXESSTABLE!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Curious... Have you even successfully completed the assembly of the case yet (by that I mean all the pedestals and have them attached to the case?) I don't mean to be too critical and please don't take my comments as an attack, but so far, all I've seen is 1850 posts of off topic stuff and a few pictures of parts. This seems to be more of a social off topic thread than a build log. But perhaps that's just me.


The 3rd pedestal will be here tomorrow and why would I put it all together to take back apart to put parts in it. I am going to assemble the pedestals with everything going into them and then put it together..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You think this is bad? Haha, go to dericks "build log" and then see how you feel about this


But it is fun to follow...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Yeah, but it's hard to stay on topic when a few of these people know each other and the fact that seross has to travel for work for weeks at a time. Once the log is done, he will post a TOC of links through the progress... That's what all the experienced loggers do.
> 
> Besides, it's probably the biggest single build (that I know of) going on right now on this forum so I think it's within the confines of EXESSTABLE!!


Biggest build I hope for sure!!

Tomorrow again good progress with lots of pictures!!


----------



## dman811

DerickWM and Stren might come in a tie for first with seross on this forum. If you want to see OT check out either of their logs.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Jeez-Loueez...


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yeah my dad got it for me!!!


Barrett, Armalite, or what else?

Barrett makes that CQB model, the M82V1 and V2, and that would fit just fine through the FedEx door!









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

I have had the worst day I ever had building computers.. I have never had anything like this happen.. I am editing pictures and will put them up soon..


----------



## waslakhani

Noooooo


----------



## seross69

I was going to put on the Indigo Xtreme and was reading instructions and it said remove the CPU and clean all TIM off of it and the socket with included cloth. I thought why remove the CPU but I did it. When I tried to remove the TIM in the picture where the red arrow is, with the cloth. the cloth got caught on the pins and bent them!!!!

























Oh I was so mad!!!!!!!!!! Board will not post, boot nothing. So I check online where I can get another board. Fry's had it so I drive30 minutes to there and the only one they have is the display and they will not sell it. I had them check the other fry's in atlanta and they had 2. so i drive 45 minutes up to there and they can not find the one that is not on display.. I screamed at them and told them how stupid this was!! wasted 3 hours total because of traffic and getting gas for nothing and still had to order it.

I guess I will try and get this board repaired or might just try to sell it like it is because I have never registered it. maybe someone wants it to pay to repair it and then have it.. bad bad bad


----------



## luciddreamer124

DANG. Sorry to hear about that. How many of the pins were bent and how severely?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Do you know a reliable and steady-handed jeweler or watch repairman / watch maker?
Chances are he could probably put the pins back where they came from... That's a solution that won't cost you the board, unless of course the pins just up and get completely destroyed in the process.

Sorry for the trouble my man! Good luck!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> DANG. Sorry to hear about that. How many of the pins were bent and how severely?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Do you know a reliable and steady-handed jeweler or watch repairman / watch maker?
> Chances are he could probably put the pins back where they came from... That's a solution that won't cost you the board, unless of course the pins just up and get completely destroyed in the process.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble my man! Good luck!
> 
> Thanks - T


I am not sure how many they are so small and even with a magnifier I can not tell how many I can see they are bent down. the pins ripped thread out of the cloth so there is several spots that look bent. I can tell for sure because of my eye sight. Another board will be here tomorrow..

Thanks for the words guys!!


----------



## derickwm

Build log is sure living up to its name.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I was going to put on the Indigo Xtreme and was reading instructions and it said remove the CPU and clean all TIM off of it and the socket with included cloth. I thought why remove the CPU but I did it. When I tried to remove the TIM in the picture where the red arrow is, with the cloth. the cloth got caught on the pins and bent them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I was so mad!!!!!!!!!! Board will not post, boot nothing. So I check online where I can get another board. Fry's had it so I drive30 minutes to there and the only one they have is the display and they will not sell it. I had them check the other fry's in atlanta and they had 2. so i drive 45 minutes up to there and they can not find the one that is not on display.. I screamed at them and told them how stupid this was!! wasted 3 hours total because of traffic and getting gas for nothing and still had to order it.
> 
> I guess I will try and get this board repaired or might just try to sell it like it is because I have never registered it. maybe someone wants it to pay to repair it and then have it.. bad bad bad


Hmmm so even Micro Center in Duluth or Marietta didn't have it either (Fry's is a joke)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Hmmm so even Micro Center in Duluth or Marietta didn't have it either (Fry's is a joke)


Yes I will never go to fry's again unless I get desperate again!! No I called Micro-center and had them check... I know people at them so I know it is being checked. A waste of about 4 hours total but I finally got some pictures edited and will show what I did get done today!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah normally I try to avoid Fry's even though I live just south of the one in Alpharetta, I prefer to drive all the way out to MicroCenter in Duluth especially since I have yet to be let down by them and their sales staff compared to Fry's joke of a sales staff. Also they keep very poor inventory as I found out nearly a year ago trying to get a certain GPU at that time that said they had multiples in stock online and at the store they were no where to be found (HD7770 2Gb that was on sale for cheap). Only people I'll talk to in there are in the tech area.


----------



## seross69

I prefer the one In Marietta... Pictures in a few minutes. I am finally putting some of the nice parts in the case...


----------



## waslakhani

The funny thing is that both of the Fry's are equidistant to me and microcenter is the better one. Now I am at Southern Polytechnic and I haven't been to the marietta one yet. Need to go there once.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> The funny thing is that both of the Fry's are equidistant to me and microcenter is the better one. Now I am at Southern Polytechnic and I haven't been to the marietta one yet. Need to go there once.


I like the one at Marietta better.. They have let me return things I bought from the egg for store credit!!


----------



## waslakhani

whattttttttt. So they can have an insane deal at the egg and make a profit from micro.


----------



## Solonowarion

I bent about 8 pins taking off the socket protector lol ( ironic?) Bent them back and all was well used a needle and an empty mechanical pencil. Can you post a pic of the damage?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still like the warranty they gave me for my ASUS HD7870 Gpu, say the new version comes out and my card happens to crap out, I get the new version


----------



## seross69

OK I was MAD and depressed for a while. Then I just ordered one and got back to work!! below is what I did.. or may be in the next few post because there is a lot of pictures!!



A EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (420) all lonely in the box needing some fans



Outer box removed and nice white box. EK dose package there items very good.



Just laying there wondering if I will ever get any fans??



There she is in all her glory!! The Mighty EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (420)



Picture of one set of plugs!!











Picture of other set of plugs.







And the 140 Rad I opened before had no plugs and I made a mess because of this!!!



A picture of the Fins and how she looks naked!!











One of Two sets of screws that come with the Rad



The 2nd set of screws...



The allen Wrench for removing the Plugs



One set is 30mm



the other is 35mm long and they are M3 screws



Here you can see the thickness of the rad!! It is 55mm..











Bgears Fan adapters.. 120 to 140 or 140 to 120.



Here is one out of the box along with the accessories that come with it.



The Fans I am going to be using today. Gentle Typhoon AP-15's



The fan and the accessories



Again The fan and the accessories



A Naked Fan



A fan with a Adapter on it



Fan and adapter from the side



The thickness of the adapter



Again The thickness of the adapter

We are going to have an Excessive amount of fans because this is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

2nd Set of pictures from today!!



Finally these rads get some companionship!!!



Sitting in the case.



Dose anyone see where I made a mistake??



HUH does anyone??



Some has to see it???

I am not going to tell you have to tell me!!



A bunch of left over goodies...



9 Fans needing adapters!!!



9 Adapters needing fans..



A tower of fans and adapters!!



a second time in case you did not believe... A tower of fans and adapters!!



Again where I made a mistake



Do you see it?? I am not going to tell you what it was!!!



The front of the main PC Side I am going to use the below Item to cover the black....



I know this is black but I did order the white one!!!!











Now here is PSU and the rad and fans done right.. I know I need to shorten the fan wires and sleeve them...





See the clearance from the drive cages???



Looks goo even if I say so my self.

Now do I do the fan wires in black or white sleeveing or Blue???


----------



## sadeter

You put the rad bracket on backwards and then fixed it later.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> You put the rad bracket on backwards and then fixed it later.


Something like that.. The way I had because of the fans and the adapter it was sticking out way to far....


----------



## Buzzkill

The adapters make the fans stick out to far on the outside for the side panels to fit. Can you use a 120mm bracket to mount between the fans and adapters? You might have to drill access holes in a 120mm radiator mount because it will be hard to get the screws in to the fans and adapters to radiator.


----------



## seross69

Actually it dose work you just have to position the Radiator and fans correctly. see the below picture!!




You have to put the rad behind the bracket with it turned right and then put the adapter and the fans on the front side and it fits perfectly!!


----------



## Mike SIlver

Just awsome!!!























sub'd


----------



## The Fryer

thats odd. when i bought my mobo it was a display model, i even made them show me it would post before i bought it. of course i had the explain what cpu to use and ram because the tech was a moron. that was the second display model i had bought from them because they " ran out". that was at the east ATL location..

nice update. i like the way the fan blades look.


----------



## PCModderMike

Sucks about the board..sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bart

Nice progress Scott! Don't worry about the minor setback. You're building 4 PCs in a case and this only affects 1.







You must feel good about making progress!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks about the board..sorry to hear that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Nice progress Scott! Don't worry about the minor setback. You're building 4 PCs in a case and this only affects 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must feel good about making progress!


Yes it dose suck about the one board but it dose feel so good to make some progress. I can not believe how little really and I am doing this 10 to 12 hours everyday!!


----------



## dman811

I would be in there 16-18 hours a day if I had that much hardware pr0n floating around.


----------



## seross69

What Combination Do you think looks better for the fans??



Black Sleeve and Black Heat Shrink or



Black Sleeve and White Heat Shrink ??



White Sleeve with Black Shrink??



White Sleeve with White Shrink??

Personally I like the Black Sleeve with the White Shrink or The White Sleeve with the black Shrink..

I cant decide what do you think???


----------



## Solonowarion

Making custom E I fan stickers maybe?


----------



## dman811

I like B/B or W/W, but prefer B/B but it isn't my build to decide on.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Making custom E I fan stickers maybe?


Well of course it will get Custom Stickers!!! Do you know where I can buy some?? I need them 55mm Across?? If not I will have to make them and I will not do as good of a job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I like B/B or W/W, but prefer B/B but it isn't my build to decide on.


Thanks for your response and Those do look good but I want something A little different.. I am Kinky like that.

Well Came home to get something and eat, fixing to go back to work Hope to have a surprise later tonight!!


----------



## Bart

I'm with dman811. For shrink / sleeving I'd prefer stuff that matches. I'd only use the white shrink with the white sleeve, but that's just me. You'll rarely see it when the system is built, so it won't matter too much unless you're OCD.









EDIT: read your post above. Being kinky, you'll probably want to go Oreos on that thing then.







I'd do white sleeve / black shrink in that case. My $0.02CDN.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'm with dman811. For shrink / sleeving I'd prefer stuff that matches. I'd only use the white shrink with the white sleeve, but that's just me. You'll rarely see it when the system is built, so it won't matter too much unless you're OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: read your post above. Being kinky, you'll probably want to go Oreos on that thing then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do white sleeve / black shrink in that case. My $0.02CDN.


How much is .02 CDN I wonder??


----------



## dman811

It is worth .02 USD.

Edit: At least according to Google


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well of course it will get Custom Stickers!!! Do you know where I can buy some?? I need them 55mm Across?? If not I will have to make them and I will not do as good of a job.


I am not too sure but I think Chris from BBBB had them done. I believe you can get printer decals and do them yourself too.

Also I vote for black on black on black.


----------



## Buzzkill

mandrix made cool stickers for his Merlin Build.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1312023/build-log-merlin-water-cooled-r-atx-sm8-w-dual-pedestals-z77x-ud5h/520#post_18920956


----------



## The Fryer

Black Sleeve and White Heat Shrink looks great.


----------



## seross69

*Its ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Yeah I got it going !!!
















Work to 11 PM but got it now tomorrow I will put the indigo Xtreme on with the water block!!!

I got a lot more than this done but I am tired and need a shower...


----------



## Solonowarion

Nice job man. How long did it take to bend the pins back?


----------



## sadeter

Pretty sure he just got a new board. He said he'd ordered one that would get there today.


----------



## Solonowarion

Oohh I though he was refering to the mobo. Either way nice.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Nice job man. How long did it take to bend the pins back?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Pretty sure he just got a new board. He said he'd ordered one that would get there today.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Oohh I though he was refering to the mobo. Either way nice.


Damn the site lost my last post!!

Yes I got another board!!




Here it is it arrived at my house before 5 PM.

so I left to put it in and that is the alive pictures.

The other board has bent pins.. Enlarge these pictures and you can see them!!





Now I have to decide what I am going to do with the bad board sell it cheap so someone can fix it or send it and get it fixed my self and then sell it!!

I made a deal with the wife to get this.. I sent her 500 dollars and I bought it actually I just sent the money to her and did what I wanted!!


----------



## dman811

Looks to be 12 or 13 bent pins. That will be a PITA to fix.


----------



## waslakhani

Try to fix the bent pins it could save the money and that money saved could be spent on other things.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Just try to fix the bent pins on your own.


with my eye sight that is not possible!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What Combination Do you think looks better for the fans??
> 
> 
> 
> Black Sleeve and Black Heat Shrink or
> 
> 
> 
> Black Sleeve and White Heat Shrink ??
> 
> 
> 
> White Sleeve with Black Shrink??
> 
> 
> 
> White Sleeve with White Shrink??
> 
> Personally I like the Black Sleeve with the White Shrink or The White Sleeve with the black Shrink..
> 
> I cant decide what do you think???


----------



## TATH

Color shrink.
White and cover where the original sticker was with a sticker.
Initials on it SR wil look good "I think".

I wunder why you use 120mm fans and not 140mm. The fans are great nothing about that. but the look can better Scott.
I dont hope i messup your thouths.

Now something else "are you putting waterblocks on the motherboard" EK got nice watherblocks for it. BLING BLING


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *Its ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I got it going !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work to 11 PM but got it now tomorrow I will put the indigo Xtreme on with the water block!!!
> 
> I got a lot more than this done but I am tired and need a shower...


Stole the "It's Alive!" from my SG05 log...!








Glad to see something working for ya!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> with my eye sight that is not possible!!!


If you are serious about getting the board repaired, a jeweler is probably your best bet. That's not just random, I saw that suggestion / fix in a thread here!

Thanks - T


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *Its ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I got it going !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work to 11 PM but got it now tomorrow I will put the indigo Xtreme on with the water block!!!
> 
> I got a lot more than this done but I am tired and need a shower...


Looks like one of the monitors I have on my home rig, well if it's the 23.6" w/ 2ms refresh







good to see it being up for now.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Color shrink.
> White and cover where the original sticker was with a sticker.
> Initials on it SR wil look good "I think".
> 
> I wunder why you use 120mm fans and not 140mm. The fans are great nothing about that. but the look can better Scott.
> I dont hope i messup your thouths.
> 
> Now something else "are you putting waterblocks on the motherboard" EK got nice watherblocks for it. BLING BLING


I already have a set of M/B blocks Henry. Maybe tonight I will show them to you!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Stole the "It's Alive!" from my SG05 log...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see something working for ya!
> 
> If you are serious about getting the board repaired, a jeweler is probably your best bet. That's not just random, I saw that suggestion / fix in a thread here!
> 
> Thanks - T


I dont want to even try the idea of that just makes my blood pressure go up!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looks like one of the monitors I have on my home rig, well if it's the 23.6" w/ 2ms refresh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to see it being up for now.


No its the 27" 2ms refresh!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

ok now I'm jelly, other than I want to get another 23.6 to go w/ my current setup but found a Dell LCD (19" freebie) my mom had somehow that is working as a 2 screen that I leave my meters running on while gaming.


----------



## seross69

Just an idea of how much room you have in the TX-10!!!











You can see the top here with 2 420 Rad that is Push/ Pull, A PSU, 4 Drive cages, 3 1/2" USB Hub and a Motherboard. The great thing is you still have room for more items..

Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just an idea of how much room you have in the TX-10!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the top here with 2 420 Rad that is Push/ Pull, A PSU, 4 Drive cages, 3 1/2" USB Hub and a Motherboard. The great thing is you still have room for more items..
> 
> Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


Yes glad you find the right gear. Dont now how it is at your place but here it is 30 degrees and hot in my firefighter outfit. Need a (cold) beer.
Keep going like this.


----------



## seross69

Another bad day. I am beginning to feel snake bit.. Old Murphy is definitely messing with me. I started today all excited was going to put the Indigo Xtreme Engineered Thermal Interface on the water block and then was going to put the water blocks on the Ram, M/B and the GPU's... Well I read and followed the instructions very carefully and saw the temps drop a little bit and then come back up ok I turned the pump and fans on and the CPU at idle was 45 to 50??? when I had the cheap fan heat sink the temps were 35 to 40 at idle.. So I knew something was wrong. I took it apart and cleaned off the CPU and the water block and reapplied it. tried again and this time I never saw the temps drop at all and about the same idle temps!!! So I was frustrated and went and got some thing to eat. Thought about it and then decided to use the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra so I took it back apart and cleaned everything and applied this spread it out and tried again and the idle temps were again terrible. So i stressed the CPU and temps went to 80.. back to idle and 50 to 55. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ready to blow my top now. nothing going right!!! So I said to hell with it I am going back to something simple I have used before and know how to use so I took apart and tried to clean could not get it clean so I went and got some acetone and tried to clean not much luck.. The Cool Laboratories cam with a scrubber So i tried it and the acetone and about a hour later I had them clean. Applied the Gelid Solutions GC EXTREME and put it back together and YEAH,,,,,,,,,, Iel 25 to 30 and loaded 35 to 40!!!! But this wasted the whole day.. It was 6pm when i finished this.. So i decided to clean and get ready to start again on Monday. Going to MS to spend time with my oldest daughter..

But see below why I needed to clean!!!!






Now this is afterwards!!!







Everything is all ready to put the blocks on the motherboard, GPU and the ram and rum some of the tubing come Monday morning!!!


----------



## seross69

Actually I thought Of something I need to test the 2nd titan before I put the water block on it!!

This will not take long that is my first task on Monday then put water blocks on everything!!


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

MONDAY?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Going to MS to spend time with my oldest daughter.


Wait! Quality time with the family is a good thing.

Its college football and NFL season anyway. Plenty of things to do to pass the time I suppose.


----------



## TATH

Always take plenty of time.

And always enjoy what you are doing.

The rest wil follow.

Speak to you on monday.


----------



## Bart

You know Scott, I had a similar experience with my Indigo Xtreme install. My temp curves didn't follow what the manual said when melting that crap. But I kept it on and now I'm second-guessing that stuff based on your experience. I can make my CPU hit 54-55C pretty easily, so I'm wondering if that's a bit high considering my rad space.

EDIT: I just roasted my system as much as I could, and now that it's cooler here I barely broke 53C, so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You know Scott, I had a similar experience with my Indigo Xtreme install. My temp curves didn't follow what the manual said when melting that crap. But I kept it on and now I'm second-guessing that stuff based on your experience. I can make my CPU hit 54-55C pretty easily, so I'm wondering if that's a bit high considering my rad space.
> 
> EDIT: I just roasted my system as much as I could, and now that it's cooler here I barely broke 53C, so I guess I can't complain.


After reflowing IX on nearly every available water block there is, the reflow curve does depend on the thermal mass of the block. Bigger blocks or full metal blocks are much slower to hit reflow and that can be unnerving. Wait it out. If you never get one it's most likely a setup issue. It's almost impossible to reflow again after a botched one. It's also import to get your setup down right and the block tightened down right. If you're having problems post photos of the reflow after removing the block. It could be a lack of pressure or even too much pressure. It might be that you turned off pumps/fans at boot or didn't revert to stock clocks. All of these things matter.

Yes idle temps should be as good or better than normal, though it's load temps that really make a difference. When I've got a bad reflow I've seen everything from a few degrees worse than regular TIM to insane overheating and throttling. Once I got my system down (as in the video), I never saw a problem. I can send some plots of reflow vs time plots if it would help.

Here's a guide with a video I made for people who haven't done it before as part of my cpu water block roundup. Here's the video:




Also not sure how you interpreted the instructions to mean clean the inside of the socket with a cloth:
Quote:


> Using the supplied dry wiper cloth, apply pressure to thoroughly remove any existing interface grease from the CPU lid (including any
> grease residue within the lid vent located on the
> lower right corner of the lid) and heat sink.
> Clean with fresh areas of the wiper cloth until
> no visible grease residue is detected on the
> wiper.
> If removing metal pad or liquid metal
> TIM residue, refer to manufacturer's
> specific cleaning methods.


So I'm wondering if your instructions are different. If they are let me know, I'll have a chat with the IX guys to let them know there's confusion out there. Sorry to hear of your troubles though and good luck getting things fixed


----------



## Bart

Great info Stren, +REP!! I'm running a Raystorm block (acrylic version), and my temps are good enough for me. It's hard to know where they *should* be given this block and rad setup. Makes me wonder how better they could be, but I'm quite happy with mine.

Scott: look at the bright side buddy, it worked out in the end. Every problem you've had is a valuable learning experience. It will also make completing the build so much sweeter.







You'll feel like a nerd conqueror by the time you're done, with many issues bested and slain.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Great info Stren, +REP!! I'm running a Raystorm block (acrylic version), and my temps are good enough for me. It's hard to know where they *should* be given this block and rad setup. Makes me wonder how better they could be, but I'm quite happy with mine.
> 
> Scott: look at the bright side buddy, it worked out in the end. Every problem you've had is a valuable learning experience. It will also make completing the build so much sweeter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll feel like a nerd conqueror by the time you're done, with many issues bested and slain.


Thanks - I should mention the other major factor in getting a bad reflow even if you get the "normal dip" during reflow can be due to the phase change alloy cooling too quickly. If you turn on your pump immediately after competing reflow you can cause the alloy to cool as multiple phases rather than a single crystal. This causes poor performance and so it's highly recommended to just shut the computer down after reflow is complete without turning the pump back on. Let it cool 30 minutes and you should be fine


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> After reflowing IX on nearly every available water block there is, the reflow curve does depend on the thermal mass of the block. Bigger blocks or full metal blocks are much slower to hit reflow and that can be unnerving. Wait it out. If you never get one it's most likely a setup issue. It's almost impossible to reflow again after a botched one. It's also import to get your setup down right and the block tightened down right. If you're having problems post photos of the reflow after removing the block. It could be a lack of pressure or even too much pressure. It might be that you turned off pumps/fans at boot or didn't revert to stock clocks. All of these things matter.
> 
> Yes idle temps should be as good or better than normal, though it's load temps that really make a difference. When I've got a bad reflow I've seen everything from a few degrees worse than regular TIM to insane overheating and throttling. Once I got my system down (as in the video), I never saw a problem. I can send some plots of reflow vs time plots if it would help.
> 
> Here's a guide with a video I made for people who haven't done it before as part of my cpu water block roundup. Here's the video:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not sure how you interpreted the instructions to mean clean the inside of the socket with a cloth:
> 
> So I'm wondering if your instructions are different. If they are let me know, I'll have a chat with the IX guys to let them know there's confusion out there. Sorry to hear of your troubles though and good luck getting things fixed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Thanks - I should mention the other major factor in getting a bad reflow even if you get the "normal dip" during reflow can be due to the phase change alloy cooling too quickly. If you turn on your pump immediately after competing reflow you can cause the alloy to cool as multiple phases rather than a single crystal. This causes poor performance and so it's highly recommended to just shut the computer down after reflow is complete without turning the pump back on. Let it cool 30 minutes and you should be fine


Thanks for the good information Stren, You are a help as always after reading what you said. I think I will order a couple more of them and try it again because of 2 things..

1. I did not have the nylon spacers in and might have had it a little too tight

2. Like you said it is hard to heat up that much copper especially with water in it because to a certain point water will do like air and the hot water will rise and the cool water will fall and continue to cool off the block until you get the water hot enought.

I think I will do it next time with out the water in the block and like you said turn the PC off when It says to turn on the pumps and see what that does...

Thanks again for the help and ideas!!!


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks for the good information Stren, You are a help as always after reading what you said. I think I will order a couple more of them and try it again because of 2 things..
> 
> 1. I did not have the nylon spacers in and might have had it a little too tight
> 
> 2. Like you said it is hard to heat up that much copper especially with water in it because to a certain point water will do like air and the hot water will rise and the cool water will fall and continue to cool off the block until you get the water hot enought.
> 
> I think I will do it next time with out the water in the block and like you said turn the PC off when It says to turn on the pumps and see what that does...
> 
> Thanks again for the help and ideas!!!


Hey seross - Don't do it without water in the block, most likely it'll overheat and never boot up. Thermal mass is a good thing as it also helps the phase change alloy to cool slowly. Keep the pumps running until you start the burn - this avoids any pre-burn melt. Then stop them when you start the burn and don't turn them back on.


----------



## seross69

I left MS and my daughter early today to come back to atlanta in time to do a little bit.. But I want to show you something I like A lot..









Does anyone else have one of these??

I think it is going to look so good with the water blocks on my titans!!!







....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Hey seross - Don't do it without water in the block, most likely it'll overheat and never boot up. Thermal mass is a good thing as it also helps the phase change alloy to cool slowly. Keep the pumps running until you start the burn - this avoids any pre-burn melt. Then stop them when you start the burn and don't turn them back on.


You think so Ok I will do it like this but I know it will take forever to get the temps up!! I have order 4 more of them so I will see what happens!! thanks for the help!!!


----------



## derickwm

So...you're getting 4 way titans?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So...you're getting 4 way titans?


----------



## jordanecmusic

hey guys, what am I reading?


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So...you're getting 4 way titans?


Have you not seen the title of the thread? Anything less would not be

EXCESSIVE INSANITY

Even though 4 way scaling is terribad, insanity demands more. I would suggest a fifth titan as physx


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> I would suggest a fifth titan as physx


^^^^^^ Then this thread would live up to its name.


----------



## derickwm

Caselabs has 10 expansion slots. RIVE has 5 PCI-E slots. The components are just begging for a fifth Titan.


----------



## jordanecmusic

why doesn't he just make the case out of titans?


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> why doesn't he just make the case out of titans?


Well that would be just silly. The case should be made out of delidded Ivy-E processors.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Well that would be just silly. The case should be made out of delidded Ivy-E processors.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*


...And the Titans should be waterproofed with Bald Eagle feathers, and the coolant should be children's tears.

Just for the bling.

Thanks - T


----------



## PCModderMike

And thanks for always saying thanks.

Thanks - M


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> ...And the Titans should be waterproofed with Bald Eagle feathers, and the coolant should be children's tears.
> 
> Just for the bling.
> 
> Thanks - T


Not the tears of children but the tears of a lion.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> So...you're getting 4 way titans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Have you not seen the title of the thread? Anything less would not be
> 
> EXCESSIVE INSANITY
> 
> Even though 4 way scaling is terribad, insanity demands more. I would suggest a fifth titan as physx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> ^^^^^^ Then this thread would live up to its name.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> ...And the Titans should be waterproofed with Bald Eagle feathers, and the coolant should be children's tears.
> 
> Just for the bling.
> 
> Thanks - T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> And thanks for always saying thanks.
> 
> Thanks - M


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Not the tears of children but the tears of a lion.


Sorry but I don't have room for 5 Titans or I might.???














Because I have a 10GB network Card and a raid card so there is just not room???









But I don't think I am the only one that has been drinking tonight.... Got a good update coming as soon as I finish editing the pictures!! Or at least I like it and think it looks good...


----------



## seross69

I LIKE. Me think it looks so good... Will not have the funny color sleeving now for sure will use White, Blue and maybe black!!!













I had to make all the holes because my blocks are so old they do not come with the holes. Well I had to on the GPU and M/B Water blocks!!

I know there is wires all over the place I will sleeve these tomorrow and put fan connectors on it so I can remove them one at a time when they burn out if they do either way I want it a lot neater than it is now!!!

What do you think finally some real progress and how does it look??????????????














:wheee:


----------



## Solonowarion

Looks great. Probably way better in person though as it is hard to get really good shot of those. Once sleeved will look great. Might be a little bulky though. Either way lovin the updates. Patience paid off.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Looks great. Probably way better in person though as it is hard to get really good shot of those. Once sleeved will look great. Might be a little bulky though. Either way lovin the updates. Patience paid off.


Got a lot more done than that but saving pictures for when I go back to work,,,

What do you think of new idea for sleeving?? White, Blue and maybe black!!


----------



## Xponia

Sound
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got a lot more done than that but saving pictures for when I go back to work,,,
> 
> What do you think of new idea for sleeving?? White, Blue and maybe black!!


Sounds much better than what you had before, but maybe a couple lines of red? I'm worried that it may look odd with the red motherboard. Unless you painted the motherboard :wink:


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got a lot more done than that but saving pictures for when I go back to work,,,
> 
> What do you think of new idea for sleeving?? White, Blue and maybe black!!


So entirely glad you changed your mind. I am sure most of us are! Cant go wrong with white black and blue.

Hope your daughter is ok with it. Maybe see if she will help cut pre marked sleeving or heat shrink while watching a movie together or whatever. Or anything. Then she actualy helped build it. Thats way better than just picking colors. ( I think )

Have you considered a slightly different combination for each computer? That would be very clean and organized.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xponia*
> 
> Sound
> Sounds much better than what you had before, but maybe a couple lines of red? I'm worried that it may look odd with the red motherboard. Unless you painted the motherboard :wink:


I do have plenty of red after I get it back in the case I will do some combinations and we can vote and see what looks better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> So entirely glad you changed your mind. I am sure most of us are! Cant go wrong with white black and blue.
> 
> Hope your daughter is ok with it. Maybe see if she will help cut pre marked sleeving or heat shrink while watching a movie together or whatever. Or anything. Then she actualy helped build it. Thats way better than just picking colors. ( I think )
> 
> Have you considered a slightly different combination for each computer? That would be very clean and organized.


Her color combination just looked too bad!!! So see will just have to live with it!! lol that was bad I know but the truth!! I don't know about a different combination for each computer but it dose not sound like a bad Idea especially since I have every color just about it...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Sorry but I don't have room for 5 Titans or I might.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I have a 10GB network Card and a raid card so there is just not room???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think I am the only one that has been drinking tonight.... Got a good update coming as soon as I finish editing the pictures!! Or at least I like it and think it looks good...


Sell the raid card !!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I LIKE. Me think it looks so good... Will not have the funny color sleeving now for sure will use White, Blue and maybe black!!!
> 
> I had to make all the holes because my blocks are so old they do not come with the holes. Well I had to on the GPU and M/B Water blocks!!
> 
> I know there is wires all over the place I will sleeve these tomorrow and put fan connectors on it so I can remove them one at a time when they burn out if they do either way I want it a lot neater than it is now!!!
> 
> What do you think finally some real progress and how does it look??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wheee:


Looking good Scott,

I was thinking about some one i now who polished the same blocks until the where clear. I will look it up for you to show.
"just for fun". I have the old blocks to "the clear ones" had to dril a few extra holes to (no problem).


----------



## dougb62

Lovin' the looks of this! Progress... what a sweet thing.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Sell the raid card !!!!


No got to have the raid card so I can have the 8 SSD's in a Raid 0!!!







Just let me know when you are ready for a raid card and we can do like I said before!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Lovin' the looks of this! Progress... what a sweet thing.


Thanks I am also loving the look!! and glad to finally see some progress!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No got to have the raid card so I can have the 8 SSD's in a Raid 0!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know when you are ready for a raid card and we can do like I said before!!
> Thanks I am also loving the look!! and glad to finally see some progress!!!


Oke Scott whe do. I was looking in explorer at my links. I have a link (and log in for) modDIY. Did you aver buy wire from them AWG18.
I have packages (3 m) wire from modsmart 18 AWG the dont feel sollid. So i bought 1,5 mm wire. But i'm still looking for the wire. Mayby i go and llok on e-bay.
The do free shipping world wide "sounds good to me" i oderd once a F-block outside the states cost me 78 dollar shipping and 8 euro tax.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Oke Scott whe do. I was looking in explorer at my links. I have a link (and log in for) modDIY. Did you aver buy wire from them AWG18.
> I have packages (3 m) wire from modsmart 18 AWG the dont feel sollid. So i bought 1,5 mm wire. But i'm still looking for the wire. Mayby i go and llok on e-bay.
> The do free shipping world wide "sounds good to me" i oderd once a F-block outside the states cost me 78 dollar shipping and 8 euro tax.


Here is the wire I would recommend. Wire It is great wire and If you want I will ship it to you and it should not be over 20 to 30 dollars to ship. IT is perfect size for crimping and is also stiff enough!!


----------



## Bart

Looking great Scott! I'm glad you changed your mind about the colors, but I also respect that you were willing to sleeve a high end system in "Skittle puke" colors for your daughter.









For the LEDs, considering how many you have, won't sleeving make those wires a huge bulky mess that's hard to hide? It's going to be hard to hide that much wiring as it is, and I suspect sleeving will make that worse since it just makes them bigger. Just my $0.02CDN, assuming you're trying to hide the LED wires.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Looking great Scott! I'm glad you changed your mind about the colors, but I also respect that you were willing to sleeve a high end system in "Skittle puke" colors for your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the LEDs, considering how many you have, won't sleeving make those wires a huge bulky mess that's hard to hide? It's going to be hard to hide that much wiring as it is, and I suspect sleeving will make that worse since it just makes them bigger. Just my $0.02CDN, assuming you're trying to hide the LED wires.


My thoughts exactly. Easier to hide the skinny LED wires than sleeved ones. Easier to route them too as they can fit under and around capacitors, blocks and gpus without causing too much of a problem.

LJ


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. Easier to hide the skinny LED wires than sleeved ones. Easier to route them too as they can fit under and around capacitors, blocks and gpus without causing too much of a problem.
> 
> LJ


Yeah... I would hide them for sure.









That would be much easier and cleaner I think.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Looking great Scott! I'm glad you changed your mind about the colors, but I also respect that you were willing to sleeve a high end system in "Skittle puke" colors for your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the LEDs, considering how many you have, won't sleeving make those wires a huge bulky mess that's hard to hide? It's going to be hard to hide that much wiring as it is, and I suspect sleeving will make that worse since it just makes them bigger. Just my $0.02CDN, assuming you're trying to hide the LED wires.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. Easier to hide the skinny LED wires than sleeved ones. Easier to route them too as they can fit under and around capacitors, blocks and gpus without causing too much of a problem.
> 
> LJ


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Yeah... I would hide them for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be much easier and cleaner I think.


I am not sure what I will do with the wires you might be right about not sleeving them I will See.

I learned something today you would think a 43 yr old man would know!!!




























Dont go to the waffle house and get a triple order of hash browns with ham bring them home put mayonnaise on them.. Eat half of them and leaving laying on the counter then eat the other half in the morning..

The PC was almost filled with puke!!!! oh god I feel like **** now!!!


----------



## seross69

Just one thing I want to show you... Can you believe how big the pedestal is for the TX 10..




That is 2 180 * 3 Rads with 32mm Fan.. and 2 mITX boards and still see all the room???


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I learned something today you would think a 43 yr old man would know!!!


Working in a university setting, you find out rather quickly common sense is not common








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> oh god I feel like **** now!!!


May the porcelain gods have mercy on you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just one thing I want to show you... Can you believe how big the pedestal is for the TX 10..
> 
> *pics*
> 
> That is 2 180 * 3 Rads with 32mm Fan.. and 2 mITX boards and still see all the room???


That really puts it in perspective. When this entire thing comes together finally, it really should be considered a piece of office furniture.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Holy mother of Jesus on Ice Skates... That pedestal is big enough to be a full-on case.

I mean... we knew that already but it's really hard to imagine!

Now your task is to build two M-ITX systems in each pedestal, so that you can have even more stupidity - I MEAN *EXCESSIVE INSANITY* - in this thing!

Also, why on God's green earth would you ever even consider putting mayonnaise into your mouth?!
That's just physical (and probably sexual) abuse!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Looking great Scott! I'm glad you changed your mind about the colors, but I also respect that you were willing to sleeve a high end system in "Skittle puke" colors for your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the LEDs, considering how many you have, won't sleeving make those wires a huge bulky mess that's hard to hide? It's going to be hard to hide that much wiring as it is, and I suspect sleeving will make that worse since it just makes them bigger. Just my $0.02CDN, assuming you're trying to hide the LED wires.


Hi bart,
I have seen his pictures. It is posible to sleeve them with verry thin sleeving or gleu the wires together and to the block. i use almost the same block.
It wil take you som hours to manage but i'm sure its posible.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just one thing I want to show you... Can you believe how big the pedestal is for the TX 10..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is 2 180 * 3 Rads with 32mm Fan.. and 2 mITX boards and still see all the room???


how big is that case in cm. My pedestal is about 38 x 59 cm. On the pictures the radiators looking verry smal.


----------



## cpachris

Bitspower makes some tiny sleeve that would be perfect for what you are trying to do.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Bitspower makes some tiny sleeve that would be perfect for what you are trying to do.


Right! I think they make like some 1/16" sleeve.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Right! I think they make like some 1/16" sleeve.


I'm thinking i have the gleuing sickness . I'm thinking because its al black you just can gleu the double wire to the moterboard (when you have the 2 wire black 3volt modsmart leds). When you have the 5 volt i think the have colored wires so you must change a wire or sleeve it.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Right! I think they make like some 1/16" sleeve.


----------



## seross69

A idea for Stickers tell me which one you like best or suggest something!! I wish I could find a picture of the earth with the land in a Blue to use as back ground!!



Do you think I need to do a ring around them?? or suggestions please!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A idea for Stickers tell me which one you like best or suggest something!! I wish I could find a picture of the earth with the land in a Blue to use as back ground!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I need to do a ring around them?? or suggestions please!!


A smal ring and the initials in it S an R the letters half in each other.


----------



## Solonowarion

What about a thin border and EI?


----------



## seross69

How about this one???



enough on this for now heading to work on pc now!! But give me some ideas!!!


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about this one???
> 
> 
> 
> enough on this for now heading to work on pc now!! But give me some ideas!!!


From watching a few others' build logs with stickers, you have to keep in mind that what may look good in a forum post, won't be as visible as a fan sticker. Just sayin ....

cpachris' and mandrix' experiences would be a good place to start. Neither one's sticker 'cluster' posts would be hard to find - they both got theirselves wrapped into the sticker thang for several pages in their build logs.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> From watching a few others' build logs with stickers, you have to keep in mind that what may look good in a forum post, won't be as visible as a fan sticker. Just sayin ....
> 
> cpachris' and mandrix' experiences would be a good place to start. Neither one's sticker 'cluster' posts would be hard to find - they both got theirselves wrapped into the sticker thang for several pages in their build logs.


Yes I remember these and will look for them again!! thanks for the idea.. and you might be right need to make sever put them on and see what it looks like there.. really just looking for ideas!!


----------



## dougb62

Just playin'...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Just playin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I actually like this!!!!! Not sure how it will go on a round sticker


----------



## Bart

Somehow I picture a logo that's a bit more insane, like a bunch of people in straight-jackets. But my mind doesn't work like normal people's does.


----------



## mandrix

It's hard to get something onto a sticker that looks as good as on the monitor. Sometimes details don't show up well. I suggest using a program like Illustrator (paid) or Inkscape (free). Both are vector graphics programs and that makes it easier to size things and keep detail. I used Inkscape, the learning curve wasn't too bad.

Get some ideas then print them up to make sure the detail and colors come through. Printers don't always deliver colors very well, so you may need to adjust.

Experiment, experiment, experiment!


----------



## Bart

I imagined something similar to this, but with Scotts real face:


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Somehow I picture a logo that's a bit more insane, like a bunch of people in straight-jackets. But my mind doesn't work like normal people's does.


I like the way this man thinks.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Just playin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like this!!!!! Not sure how it will go on a round sticker
Click to expand...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Somehow I picture a logo that's a bit more insane, like a bunch of people in straight-jackets. But my mind doesn't work like normal people's does.


Well neither dose my mind!! But I was trying to save normal...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It's hard to get something onto a sticker that looks as good as on the monitor. Sometimes details don't show up well. I suggest using a program like Illustrator (paid) or Inkscape (free). Both are vector graphics programs and that makes it easier to size things and keep detail. I used Inkscape, the learning curve wasn't too bad.
> 
> Get some ideas then print them up to make sure the detail and colors come through. Printers don't always deliver colors very well, so you may need to adjust.
> 
> Experiment, experiment, experiment!


Thanks for the advice Mandrix!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I imagined something similar to this, but with Scotts real face:


LOL Bart good idea but maybe to much insainity!! and you dont want my face on there this is for sure!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*


I do like this!! I am going to print it and see what it looks like!!


----------



## seross69

All Right update for today!! I feel like I got a good bit down. It took me a awhile to figure out the tubing on the motherboard let me know what you think!!!



My Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 installed with SilverStone SST-AP182 in push. I had to drill 2 holes in the rad mount because of the plugs were touching the mount and could not mount it correctly.



Hard to get the Rubber U-channel correct I wated several pieces trying to do this. It dont look perfect but ok for now. I will revisit this later after i think about it some.




Ventilated back for the Pedestal...











The Size of the pedestal.. It is huge!! and I love it.. Excessive insanity!!



Sooooooooooooo Big!!!



So much room!!!



Motherboard all plumbed up!!! Do you think I should have the blue sleeving on the led's or the black???



Mother board in the case.. When I get the 1/16 sleeving I will get this bundle of wires fixed.. It is a real mess I know!!!



There is the motherboard back in the case..



My server ready to go back in the case!!!

A good productive day!!! Going to have another one tomorrow!!!!


----------



## waslakhani

THAT 120 mm radiator.


----------



## kingchris

cut them at 45 angle that should do it for your channel


----------



## seross69

Frustrating morning took me 3 hours to make a 3 port PMW fan harness. But it looks OK and I learned from it so the others will be faster and easier... I think figuring out the best way to do it is what took so long as I tried several things until I was happy with it...


----------



## seross69

Update for today!!!! It took me all day but I have learned to make nice fan splitters and extensions. Take a look at what I did the top rad is completely finished now I need to finish below it and keep going should have some part come in tomorrow I have been waiting on so more updates then!!! Hopefully A nice surprise!!!!!










Seems like a wasted day on one hand but on the other hand I Got good at this and know how to do it and it will not take as long from now on and I do like the looks!!!


----------



## waslakhani

Now this is pure insanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

And these are the stickers I am going to try on the fans...



Going to put them on these fans!!!






I think this will look GOOD!!!


----------



## seross69

I forgot to tell before but that is 18 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan on a Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Pro!!!!! So so far I have used 38 fans and still have 4 rads to go!!
















Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## waslakhani

Lets gooo those stickers look great.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Yup! Dig those decals...


----------



## theseopenfields

That 140.9 p/p rad is amazing, it sure lives up to the build's name.

For the fan splitters, did you just splice in / solder connectors along the wire? I've been needing to make some splitters like that but I'm not sure what the best way would be.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lookin' good so far


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseopenfields*
> 
> That 140.9 p/p rad is amazing, it sure lives up to the build's name.
> 
> For the fan splitters, did you just splice in / solder connectors along the wire? I've been needing to make some splitters like that but I'm not sure what the best way would be.


I crimped pins and soldier as I Went. As you can see I sleeved and used heat shrink them.. They are all a little different. But used the same basic technique on all 6 of them!!


----------



## petriedish81

Are you using an outside power source for all of those fans? If you plug those straight into the pwm headers it will blow them for sure! I got an 8-way pwm splitter from frozencpu that uses sata power cables for powering the fans and works awesome.


----------



## waslakhani

He has one of those own splitter boards with molex power I think


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> Are you using an outside power source for all of those fans? If you plug those straight into the pwm headers it will blow them for sure! I got an 8-way pwm splitter from frozencpu that uses sata power cables for powering the fans and works awesome.


Thank you for the concern and power is one thing I know about for sure. Yes I will be using power source for the PMW Fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> He has one of those own splitter boards with molex power I think


You can see the one I am using in the pictures it is the swiftech one...


----------



## Thrasher1016

Akust has a nice one, and PPCS sells it, if you wanted another option with SATA on it!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Akust has a nice one, and PPCS sells it, if you wanted another option with SATA on it!
> 
> Thanks - T


Well I do have one of these the one of the mod my toys one's and thing the swift tech was best and it has sata power connector also.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I do have one of these the one of the mod my toys one's and thing the swift tech was best and it has sata power connector also.


Oh neat! Lat time I saw the ST one, it was still just the MOLEX-only version.

Thanks - T


----------



## Bart

Looks great Scott!! That 9x140 rad is a monster!!! Great work man!! You must be loving it, after waiting so long to get cracking at it.


----------



## seross69

How about my *EXCESSIVE RESERVOIR* ?????






Will be getting 2nd one!! Wanted to make sure it was what I wanted before making both!!!!

How About that...????


----------



## waslakhani

Can we see side pictures??? Are those really together or seperate??


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> How about my *EXCESSIVE RESERVOIR* ?????
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be getting 2nd one!! Wanted to make sure it was what I wanted before making both!!!!
> 
> How About that...????


Now *THAT* is Awesome!


----------



## seross69

Still Hard At Work On PC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















who volunteers to cook me something to eat?????


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Can we see side pictures??? Are those really together or seperate??


Since they did not have a big enough CNC Machine it is actually 4 double bay reservoirs but they are joined and have different holes and slots cut in them!!! .. But they had to modify them and this way I get a little water fall effect I hope!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Now *THAT* is Awesome!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Another Picture of the reservoir in the Case!!!











could not stop myself Here is a couple more!!!





*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## Bart

My god, that case IS truly insane!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> My god, that case IS truly insane!!!


And I have not even put the pedestals on it yet!!!


----------



## seross69

one more picture before I go to sleep!!!!



my stickers?? what you think!!!


----------



## waslakhani

Those actually look great!!!

2000 posts in woooooohooooooo!!!!!


----------



## seross69

well you get the prize!!!! I guess someone remembered!!! and it is nice one also. I did not post here as I was scared I would get in trouble!!!


----------



## waslakhani

I did remember! I love you and I will let you know where we could meet, in the morning!!!!









I am actually so happy right now. My parents computer could use a ssd!!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Still Hard At Work On PC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who volunteers to cook me something to eat?????


By the time you get it its green.







"one beer is two slices of bread".

Shout sent you wife on a holiday after she cooks. ha ha


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well you get the prize!!!! I guess someone remembered!!! and it is nice one also. I did not post here as I was scared I would get in trouble!!!


lets keep it this way.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I could use a SSD in my work computer














lol


----------



## dman811

5000 posts for next prize? (would be awesome if you were willing to give it to 2006).


----------



## wthenshaw

Or 2007


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 5000 posts for next prize? (would be awesome if you were willing to give it to 2006).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Or 2007


LOL guys!!!


----------



## waslakhani

You gotta be dedicated to stay awake and win!!!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> You gotta be dedicated to stay awake and win!!!!!


Damn time zones... You snooze you lose


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao, no consolation prizes









Still care more about seeing this beast finished. .


----------



## seross69

Here is the prize for the 2000th post!!!



I guess everyone forgot or did not think I was serious!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

nice, still funny the winner is another member from GA lol


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

I saw it when it was at 1998 at like 3am and thought...double posting would be so wrong.


----------



## waslakhani

As soon as he posted the 1999 post I literally posted 7 seconds after him!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> As soon as he posted the 1999 post I literally posted 7 seconds after him!


I thought betting is forbidden on this site. Now i have to confiscate the price.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well you get the prize!!!! I guess someone remembered!!!


I remembered, but I figured I already had my prize because you used my graphic on your stickers! LOL!!!


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I remembered, but I figured I already had my prize because you used my graphic on your stickers! LOL!!!


Lol you are a winner tho in my mind!!!!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I remembered, but I figured I already had my prize because you used my graphic on your stickers! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you are a winner tho in my mind!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks.









And I was being serious even though I LOL'd. It is a prize to me - I would have actually tried more if I had thought he might actually use it! Not that I didn't try, but I was just putting out a graphic idea, not a submission for a finished work.









So - yeah... it's like winning a prize in my book!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Since they did not have a big enough CNC Machine it is actually 4 double bay reservoirs but they are joined and have different holes and slots cut in them!!! .. But they had to modify them and this way I get a little water fall effect I hope!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey i work in buford and we have a 2D cnc router i can use. can route anything from aluminum to PVC, ploys,woods, and foams. next time let me know and i will see what i can do for you.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was being serious even though I LOL'd. It is a prize to me - I would have actually tried more if I had thought he might actually use it! Not that I didn't try, but I was just putting out a graphic idea, not a submission for a finished work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - yeah... it's like winning a prize in my book!


well don't stop trying because these look a little busy to me.. Need a lighter blue and want the earth to be frozen!!!


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> hey i work in buford and we have a 2D cnc router i can use. can route anything from aluminum to PVC, ploys,woods, and foams. next time let me know and i will see what i can do for you.


Nice. You don't have access to a laser cutter as well do you?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Here is the prize for the 2000th post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everyone forgot or did not think I was serious!!!


Bad thing is I dont know how I got this or where it came from but when it was opened it had a 2.5" 500 GB spindle hard drive in it. I was so embarassed when I was told this..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> hey i work in buford and we have a 2D cnc router i can use. can route anything from aluminum to PVC, ploys,woods, and foams. next time let me know and i will see what i can do for you.


Hey send me your email address and I might need somethings!!!


----------



## waslakhani

Scott it is fine. I got a free HDD and I will be using it for a back up for my my laptop for school.I just need to order an enclosure for it.


----------



## seross69

Also I have not done this in a while but I wanted to give a big shout out and thank you to my sponsors!!!


----------



## seross69

Ok here is my update for today!!!!!!!



Here is my 2nd Pedestal!!!!



Removed the back cover and installed the 140 Fan mount plate that CL was kind enough to make for me!!



The Fans I am going to use in a Push pull on each radiator.



The Radiator and fans mounted. I had to use the cable clips because the spacing was wrong to mount the radiator so I drilled the holes out a little and it then fit.. I will be ok bacause i know I will need to route cables on the back anyway.. I think it looks good and ok??

What you think????








This is the radiator that I am using to cool the TVPC and Movie PC it was sponsored and provided by EK WATER Blocks!! I have tested this radiator using 100 watt heat load and depending on the fans the delta t was from 4 to 10 degrees C. With these fans it was 6 degrees!!











The Radiator and fans from the inside..



How about a *Excessive* amount of hard drives!!!!

This is what is there. you will see more later!!!

8ea 600GB, 10,000 RPM, WD VelociRaptor, 2.5" SATA III Hard Drive
6ea 146GB, 15,000 RPM, Seagate Cheetah 15k.5, 3.5" SAS Hard Drive
6ea 146GB, 10,000 RPM, Seagate Savvio 10k.2, 2.5" SAS Hard Drive
8ea 750GB, 7200 RPM WD Black, 2.5" SATA III Hard Drive
6ea 300GB, 15,000 RPM, HP, 3.5" SAS Hard Drive
8ea 3TB, 7200 RPM, Seagate Barracuda, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
4ea 1TB, 7200 RPM, WD Blue, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
2ea 4TB, 5900 RPM, Seagate, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
2ea 1TB, 7200 RPM, Seagate barracuda 7200.12, 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive
2ea 146GB, 15,000 RPM, Seagate Cheetah T10, 3.5" SAS Hard Drive


----------



## Solonowarion

I couldnt help but laugh after seeing all those hard drives!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I couldnt help but laugh after seeing all those hard drives!


why laugh!!!







a *excessive* amount of drives!!!


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> why laugh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a *excessive* amount of drives!!!


Haha in a good way. Just a ridiculous amount.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Haha in a good way. Just a ridiculous amount.


they are small fast drives... I want a fast server!!!


----------



## Ghoxt

The 4 X T-Virus Res


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> why laugh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a *excessive* amount of drives!!!


Like the fans. But your solution with the cable clips "SU........." Gleu in the inside of the fan ridge a nut and use a screw on the oudside.









I got a few 10.000 rpm drives in raid 0 on the build of my wife and a spare (twice as big) in a hot swap bay drive. When i go on vacation i just remove the drive.


----------



## Rbby258

The sound coming from them 30+ drives will so so nice especially when half of them are 10k+


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> hey i work in buford and we have a 2D cnc router i can use. can route anything from aluminum to PVC, ploys,woods, and foams. next time let me know and i will see what i can do for you.


Hey Gainesville, GA. I got lost traveling east of there one time about 25 years ago, looking for a flashing caution light in the middle of nowhere to turn and head up toward N Carolina. lol.
.
.
Starting to look like a computer coming together here!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Nice. You don't have access to a laser cutter as well do you?


no sorry, but we do use someone near us that has one and is actually cheap as well. i will get the number for you as soon as i can.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hey Gainesville, GA. I got lost traveling east of there one time about 25 years ago, looking for a flashing caution light in the middle of nowhere to turn and head up toward N Carolina. lol.


if it was not for my gps and maps on my phone i would be lost as well. i have been hear almost 6 years now and still learn something new all the time.

that is a lot of hard drives.. at 10k i would suggest using rubber grommets to mount them to decrease the volume your going to get from the vibes and sonics. for the case fans i would suggest a fan grill or some sort of filter setup. would give it a cleaner look, and the filter would keep all the dust out of your rads. still looks good though.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> if it was not for my gps and maps on my phone i would be lost as well. i have been hear almost 6 years now and still learn something new all the time.
> 
> that is a lot of hard drives.. at 10k i would suggest using rubber grommets to mount them to decrease the volume your going to get from the vibes and sonics. for the case fans i would suggest a fan grill or some sort of filter setup. would give it a cleaner look, and the filter would keep all the dust out of your rads. still looks good though.


at 10 and 15k and thanks for the suggestion but I already thought of that and have a lot of the rubber grommet kits from CL...


----------



## luciddreamer124

That's some insane storage. I can't help but wonder about the noise. Don't kill yourself moving this thing when it's done


----------



## waslakhani

I just saw this Insanity and all i have got to say is that I thought my 600t was a big case. I could fit my case and another 600t inside of it and he could still build 2 more computers. It was massive and insane lol.







On top of that the pedestals weren't even installed. The whole thing blew my mind. Thank you Scott for allowing me to see this beast.


----------



## seross69

Here is my update for today almost finished a pedestal need to order another part from case labs..



One of the HDD Side Mount full of hard drives I need to get some of the drives out of the server I am using now and also order 1 more 3TB drive..



The other HDD Side Mount fully poulated and full of hard drives



The back of the pedestal with the blank cover.



The back of the pedestal with the ventilated cover.



The pedestal just about full. I need the hard drives and another Flex-Bay 3.5" Bay Device Adapter to fill this one...



the front of the pedestal missing the Flex-Bay 3.5" Bay Device Adapter.



another picture of the pedestal!!



A differant pedestal with a Fan Mount in place and a



Radiator to cool one of the motherboards that is going in here!!

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## dman811

I don't want to know what all of that space is needed for.


----------



## TATH

Je........ s,

Storagepark for your complete town!,
Do you already now the amount off power your need to run al off these, I think for normal drive its about 30 watt for one drive.
Are you already formated them.

More pictures.


----------



## mindblowingj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Do you already now the amount off power your need to run al off these, I think for normal drive its about 30 watt for one drive.


I wouldnt be too worried as an average spinner will use around 8w while in use and up to 15w at startup (electric motor starting takes most power at startup). With the 3 PSU's in the parts list he's rated fine for just a tad over 3500w (would not be efficient but you get the point)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know what all of that space is needed for.


for p0rn







no just kidding not that much space really just a lot of drives 8 are 600gb, 12 are 146 gb 8 are 300 gb, but fast 10K and 15K SAS drives!! going to be a media server to server my movie collection..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Je........ s,
> 
> Storagepark for your complete town!,
> Do you already now the amount off power your need to run al off these, I think for normal drive its about 30 watt for one drive.
> Are you already formated them.
> 
> More pictures.


Oh I have lots and lots of pictures to show. got to save them for when I am at work!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindblowingj*
> 
> I wouldnt be too worried as an average spinner will use around 8w while in use and up to 15w at startup (electric motor starting takes most power at startup). With the 3 PSU's in the parts list he's rated fine for just a tad over 3500w (would not be efficient but you get the point)


yes I will have more than enough power for this!!!!


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh I have lots and lots of pictures to show. got to save them for when I am at work!!!


----------



## Rbby258

This is epic.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> This is epic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah looking at the pictures this morning I wish I would have edited them.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah looking at the pictures this morning I wish I would have edited them.


whats wrong with the picture !


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> whats wrong with the picture !


Nothing


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> whats wrong with the picture !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Nothing


It would have looked better like this!!


----------



## waslakhani

I think he doesn't want the background to be show he wants the black back ground and the pedestal.


----------



## seross69

A new update and the last real one for a while...



A iTX motherboard, 2 180 * 3 rads, 120 Monsta, res, a pump, 6 180 fans.



It is all plumbed up and ready to go!! That is 3/8" id tubing and it is so mucheasier to work with than the 1/2" this is for sure..



What a second the tubing is disappearing



I dont under stand what is going on here??



Oh I see now.



2 Motherboards now!!



The bottom Motherboard is the TVPC for the wife and the top one with the 10GB NIC in it is the movie PC for the Daughter...



That dose look good don't it???? The Pedestal is bigger than you can imagine...



Wait what do we have here



3 mother boards???



Yes the third mother board is for the storage server to back everything up!!



We have 1 mATX Motherboard 2 iTX motherboard, 2 180 * 3 rads, 120 Monsta, res, a pump, 6 180 fans.





Sorry 4 Pictures of it vertical I could not resit as it looks so so good to me.



What do we have here?? Oh yeah this is the sever motherboard!!!



And here is the Main PC - Video Encoding/gaming PC


So what will this have 5 PC's??? OH MY GOD

Now that is *Excessive Insanity*

*for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TATH

Trying to undesrtand it alone takes me a while. 180 fans thats big.
I wunder how you manage to start it all up. But whe will see it one day.
When i look at your ammount off storage i'm going to tell you "I cant inmagine that you will fill it up complete with data" it. But its verry inpressive. I got a synology nas with 4 x 2 TB WD raid drives. This will end up with just little more then 5,5 TB of space in raid 5. O yes i got one spare disk if ones falling out.

Already pakking!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Trying to undesrtand it alone takes me a while. 180 fans thats big.
> I wunder how you manage to start it all up. But whe will see it one day.
> When i look at your ammount off storage i'm going to tell you "I cant inmagine that you will fill it up complete with data" it. But its verry inpressive. I got a synology nas with 4 x 2 TB WD raid drives. This will end up with just little more then 5,5 TB of space in raid 5. O yes i got one spare disk if ones falling out.
> 
> Already pakking!!


Already packed and drinking getting ready to sleep a few hours then go get on plane.

Well I will fill considering some of it is back up and other will hold my 5 TB movie collection!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

I would have hoped for more progress in that month you had...


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I would have hoped for more progress in that month you had...


If I recall correctly, he's saving some pics and update material so he has something to dole out over his time at the site!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I would have hoped for more progress in that month you had...


I had also hope to be closer to being finished but I am having fun making progress and have got a lot done!!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> If I recall correctly, he's saving some pics and update material so he has something to dole out over his time at the site!
> 
> Thanks - T


Thanks T and you are right I have saved a lot of pictures but you have seen the highlights of what was done already!!

Trying to wake up enough to get dress and go to airport!!


----------



## pozativenrgy

Have a safe flight Seross, anxiously awaiting the other pics over the next 30 days.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Have a safe flight Seross, anxiously awaiting the other pics over the next 30 days.


I do have some nice Pictures of everything and how I did it. But som days I got to making progress and taking pictures went out the window. it was more important to work on it!!


----------



## seross69

I was thinking and do you think I have room for a power supply in this pedestal??



I am not sure as I have not hooked up the tubing to the rads yet..


----------



## pozativenrgy

I think you have room for a PSU as well as a Hot Tub


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I think you have room for a PSU as well as a Hot Tub


I have been wanting one of those are you going to sponsor a hot tub for me??


----------



## pozativenrgy

I think we can work something out. Some sort of Hot Tub/5 PC 1 Box Excessive Insanity timeshare deal


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I think we can work something out. Some sort of Hot Tub/5 PC 1 Box Excessive Insanity timeshare deal


LOL

I am ROTFLMAO in the delta lounge in atlanta!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I was thinking and do you think I have room for a power supply in this pedestal??
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure as I have not hooked up the tubing to the rads yet..


If you think what i think


----------



## chase11

I really don't think you could imagine how jelous I am


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I would have hoped for more progress in that month you had...


You are right but I did make enough progress that I know exactly what needs to be done now and it will not be in so much of a circle next time. Like you said before I will have a good game plan and will follow this when I get home..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chase11*
> 
> I really don't think you could imagine how jelous I am


Now i dont "Tell us why" . Because all of te harddisks. Ha ha if you get older you dont use that wordt instead you say "i need" but jelous NO.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You are right but I did make enough progress that I know exactly what needs to be done now and it will not be in so much of a circle next time. Like you said before I will have a good game plan and will follow this when I get home..


24 days !!

















Typing on a old toshiba laptop. My other one is busted and i strips it for parts. "just memory and disk" .
I want to see that empire state building of yours starting up . How about Amps whe got froups off 16A x 220volt thats about 3250 Watt.


----------



## Bart

Damn, I never even considering the power consumption. I'm guessing Scott couldn't even run that monster on my piddly 10A breakers.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn, I never even considering the power consumption. I'm guessing Scott couldn't even run that monster on my piddly 10A breakers.


O perhaps it start but when you want a piece of toast the light go out. my old pc with 3 x 580 pullt about 900 watt wit just 24 fans.
he will show us what hapens. mayby he starts it with a 4kw generator first to see what hapens.

I DONT NOW


----------



## Virtue423

mind blown.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> O perhaps it start but when you want a piece of toast the light go out. my old pc with 3 x 580 pullt about 900 watt wit just 24 fans.
> he will show us what hapens. mayby he starts it with a 4kw generator first to see what hapens.
> 
> I DONT NOW


Hee hee. I guess that is some load, never thought about that. Question is, how will the wiring be set up...trip it all on at once or a line of power switches?
Might be a good time to put that new 20A line in.........! lol. I've done that before for audio equipment, why not for pc's?


----------



## seross69

I think I will be fine with a 20 amp circuit and could probable get by with a 15 amp circuit.. 15 amp is 1700 watts and 20 amp would be 2200 watts...


----------



## seross69

I was thinking on the colors of the wires and this is what I have decided so far.

LED wires will be black sleeve
Temp Sensors will be Blue Sleeve
Flow sensors will be white.
SATA will be white
Power to Drives will be Blue, Black and white.. Blue 12v, white 5v and back ground..

what you guys think of this???


----------



## waslakhani

I like the white black and blue scheme.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I like the white black and blue scheme.


Thanks... I have 100' of all three blues from MDPC-x and have ordered the 1/16 bitspower tight sleeve in blue so Now I will have to see what blue from MDPX-x matches before I continue!!

Sitting in airport in Singapore waiting for next flight fixing to go eat!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think I will be fine with a 20 amp circuit and could probable get by with a 15 amp circuit.. 15 amp is 1700 watts and 20 amp would be 2200 watts...


Are you planning to start up avery unit on its own psu. Then you can monitor it with a lcd meter and see how much it pulls.
Now i think of it i first try to start up without the wires custom made because if i need a extra psu (wath i dont hope) then i have to reroute my wires. And i have to make the psu wires again. I only bought one set of connectors at modDIY.

I read that the Titans dont pull much power (250 watt each). So thats 500 for the titans and 700 for the rest .


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Are you planning to start up avery unit on its own psu. Then you can monitor it with a lcd meter and see how much it pulls.
> Now i think of it i first try to start up without the wires custom made because if i need a extra psu (wath i dont hope) then i have to reroute my wires. And i have to make the psu wires again. I only bought one set of connectors at modDIY.
> 
> I read that the Titans dont pull much power (250 watt each). So thats 500 for the titans and 700 for the rest .


Yes each PC will have its own PSU.. 3 of them will not use much power because they dont have a video card and not much else to power...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes each PC will have its own PSU.. 3 of them will not use much power because they dont have a video card and not much else to power...


Most people go way overkill on psu anyway. For those small boards you can get by with very small psu I would think.
...and yes I agree, I think 15A circuit will be enough.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Most people go way overkill on psu anyway. For those small boards you can get by with very small psu I would think.
> ...and yes I agree, I think 15A circuit will be enough.


In Amerika you have 110 volt right. So 15 x 110 volt 1550 watt. You have to make a diagram to work you the load you need. :


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> In Amerika you have 110 volt right. So 15 x 110 volt 1550 watt. You have to make a diagram to work you the load you need. :


Henry,

I work as a engineer and was a Electrician so I am quiet aware of loads and power needed. And best way is not to use a kilawatt metter but to measure voltage and current and calculate it yourself.

just off the top of my head and not doing any real calculations

TVPC 100 watts maybe a little more
Movie PC 100 watts
Storage Server 150 watts
Server 500 watts at most CPU is rated at 84 watts drives at start up 15 watts each and run about 8 watts--- so even if 30 drives this is 450 start-up and 240 running.
Main PC at the most 700 to 750 watts

So that is lower than 1500 watts????? the actual power use of a computer is a lot smaller than what most people think...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Henry,
> 
> I work as a engineer and was a Electrician so I am quiet aware of loads and power needed. And best way is not to use a kilawatt metter but to measure voltage and current and calculate it yourself.
> 
> just off the top of my head and not doing any real calculations
> 
> TVPC 100 watts maybe a little more
> Movie PC 100 watts
> Storage Server 150 watts
> Server 500 watts at most CPU is rated at 84 watts drives at start up 15 watts each and run about 8 watts--- so even if 30 drives this is 450 start-up and 240 running.
> Main PC at the most 700 to 750 watts
> 
> So that is lower than 1500 watts????? the actual power use of a computer is a lot smaller than what most people think...


When i talk about it its because its al new to me. I just now a few things about it. I manage to wire things up and mount a switch in the house and pulling wires. The switchbox i dont toutch. For the rest it is aka kadabra to me.

When you start to talk about it it seems that because of the massive build people think "O you need a nucleair power reactor to feed this beast" after a while you\I get a better picture off it.

Because i want to now for myself i make a diagram with the specs and hope i got enough power to feet the system.

Looking at you figures above you will be oke.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Hard to believe my home theater will pull more juice that this entire rig... that's humbling and... well....freakin' cool.









HT setup is requiring another 20A circuit now... already have a dedicated 15A and a shared 15A in there...









(The 20A is for one of THESE in case you're wondering what small little box could pull more watts than your refrigerator sized PC - although at over 100lbs I'm not sure 'small' really describes it adequately.) Actually, if it weren't for the fact that I'd have to have two separate dedicated 20A circuits pulled in... well, plus I think my wife would not like the power bill after I fired them up... I'd have gotten two of THESE instead. (Yup, that's a 1.75kW monoblock alright!).


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Hard to believe my home theater will pull more juice that this entire rig... that's humbling and... well....freakin' cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT setup is requiring another 20A circuit now... already have a dedicated 15A and a shared 15A in there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The 20A is for one of THESE in case you're wondering what small little box could pull more watts than your refrigerator sized PC - although at over 100lbs I'm not sure 'small' really describes it adequately.) Actually, if it weren't for the fact that I'd have to have two separate dedicated 20A circuits pulled in... well, plus I think my wife would not like the power bill after I fired them up... I'd have gotten two of THESE instead. (Yup, that's a 1.75kW monoblock alright!).


Looks good.
My hometheater is a 70cm jvc flatscreen with attacht a laptop toshiba with a hdmi port ( wich is busted now) and a old amplifier 200 watt. Then i connect a logitech verry old speakerset to it. And whe watch a movie (mkv) form 40 gb til 80gb size.

I have seen many hometheater on sites. I believe for that what you got i have to stay at the fireststation the hole year and doing overtime from jan til dec to pay for al those nice things.

Love it to see.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Hard to believe my home theater will pull more juice that this entire rig... that's humbling and... well....freakin' cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT setup is requiring another 20A circuit now... already have a dedicated 15A and a shared 15A in there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The 20A is for one of THESE in case you're wondering what small little box could pull more watts than your refrigerator sized PC - although at over 100lbs I'm not sure 'small' really describes it adequately.) Actually, if it weren't for the fact that I'd have to have two separate dedicated 20A circuits pulled in... well, plus I think my wife would not like the power bill after I fired them up... I'd have gotten two of THESE instead. (Yup, that's a 1.75kW monoblock alright!).


My god the first one you show me has a 2.5 kVA toroidal power transformer. That is a nice size transformer for home use!!!! and that is for 2 channels. and most HT is 5.1 to 7.1 so yes you can use a lot more power than me!!!!
















boys and there toys better than diamonds I say!!!!


----------



## seross69

Just a couple of Pics so you can see how awesome this case and the accessories are!!!



8 VelociRaptors in the 2.5"/SSD hard drive adapter made by case labs!!



A close of of one of the 600 GB 10k Drives Also look at the quality of the hard drive adapters!!!











Here is the 4 adapters and 8 drives in the hard drive cage with the rubber vibration dampeners..

Case Labs thinks of everything!!!! A totally awesome case and a company with first rate customer service!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Hard to believe my home theater will pull more juice that this entire rig... that's humbling and... well....freakin' cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT setup is requiring another 20A circuit now... already have a dedicated 15A and a shared 15A in there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The 20A is for one of THESE in case you're wondering what small little box could pull more watts than your refrigerator sized PC - although at over 100lbs I'm not sure 'small' really describes it adequately.) Actually, if it weren't for the fact that I'd have to have two separate dedicated 20A circuits pulled in... well, plus I think my wife would not like the power bill after I fired them up... I'd have gotten two of THESE instead. (Yup, that's a 1.75kW monoblock alright!).


now I thought my Rotel 6 Channel with Rotel Pre-amp was awesome, now I need to up my Home Stereo again thanks alot. . lol:blinksmil


----------



## The Fryer

wow, and i thought my 1,300w system in my jeep was loud and made my neighbors mad... dude your going to have the whole block calling the cops if you watch a movie with a gun fight. the will all be outside looking. lol..

i love this build so far, looks awesome as heck. wish i could do something like it..lol.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know who's house in going to on movie night, lmao. Only 1300w in a vehicle, pfftt noob, lol







I know my sub alone is 2000w (RMS) not to mention components.

Also I want to snag one of those raptor drives


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just a couple of Pics so you can see how awesome this case and the accessories are!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 VelociRaptors in the 2.5"/SSD hard drive adapter made by case labs!!
> 
> 
> 
> A close of of one of the 600 GB 10k Drives Also look at the quality of the hard drive adapters!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 4 adapters and 8 drives in the hard drive cage with the rubber vibration dampeners..
> 
> Case Labs thinks of everything!!!! A totally awesome case and a company with first rate customer service!!!


Aren't you a little concerned with the heat dissipation with those drives being double-stacked... I don't know how hard you're going to be stressing them but with that little clearance between them I'd be worried about high temps (at least on the middle drives). Remember that in their retail packaging they were slapped in a 3.5" heatsink/mount - which admittely was unnecessary... however, they do get much hotter than SSDs ever will, so I'd keep an eye on their SMART temps for at least the first few days you've got them running.

Although considering where you have them... maybe you want to run some 'bench tests' with them doing some RAID operations or benchmarks to heat them up and see what they get to - _before_ you have a crap-ton of computer hardware stacked on top of them!









Really impressive set of hardware you've got there...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> wow, and i thought my 1,300w system in my jeep was loud and made my neighbors mad... dude your going to have the whole block calling the cops if you watch a movie with a gun fight. the will all be outside looking. lol..
> 
> i love this build so far, looks awesome as heck. wish i could do something like it..lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know who's house in going to on movie night, lmao. Only 1300w in a vehicle, pfftt noob, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my sub alone is 2000w (RMS) not to mention components.
> 
> Also I want to snag one of those raptor drives


Also you say you have 1300 watts in you jeep. My question is are you getting 1300 watts or the 2000 watts from the sub?? 12 Volts * 100 amp alternator is 1200 watts.. So how do you get this much power??

LOL just wondering??


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Aren't you a little concerned with the heat dissipation with those drives being double-stacked... I don't know how hard you're going to be stressing them but with that little clearance between them I'd be worried about high temps (at least on the middle drives). Remember that in their retail packaging they were slapped in a 3.5" heatsink/mount - which admittely was unnecessary... however, they do get much hotter than SSDs ever will, so I'd keep an eye on their SMART temps for at least the first few days you've got them running.
> 
> Although considering where you have them... maybe you want to run some 'bench tests' with them doing some RAID operations or benchmarks to heat them up and see what they get to - _before_ you have a crap-ton of computer hardware stacked on top of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really impressive set of hardware you've got there...


Thanks for the advice







about them being hot. I have already thought of this and will be mounting 5 fans on each HDD Side Mount so this should take care of that problem I hope!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Also you say you have 1300 watts in you jeep. My question is are you getting 1300 watts or the 2000 watts from the sub?? 12 Volts * 100 amp alternator is 1200 watts.. So how do you get this much power??
> 
> LOL just wondering??


2000watts RMS is what Audiobahn rated the sub at (competition series) I'm only running an old PPI amp (back from when they had the Art Series amps) to it at the moment (High current FTW







) and have a 300w 4 channel to run my mids and highs. Mine is in my '02 4Runner 130amp alternator w/ an Optima Red Top


----------



## seross69

Did anyone see the mistake I made here??



Easy to fix but never noticed it till today!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 2000watts RMS is what Audiobahn rated the sub at (competition series) I'm only running an old PPI amp (back from when they had the Art Series amps) to it at the moment (High current FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and have a 300w 4 channel to run my mids and highs. Mine is in my '02 4Runner 130amp alternator w/ an Optima Red Top


Ok with a 130 amp alternator the most power you can have constantly is 1560 watts.. this is just basic ohms law where watts is amps * volts

so yes you equipment is rated for this but there is now possible way you are able to put out 2000 watts to a sub and 300 watts into 4 channels. because that would be 3200 watts!! 2000 watts plus 4 * 300 watts = 3200 watts.

the absolute max you can put out would be 1560 watts and this is if nothing else is taking power. other wise you will drain you battery pretty quick...

the high wattage is just marketing to sell them!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

placement of the radiator?







or forgot to sleeve the cables


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> placement of the radiator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or forgot to sleeve the cables


placement of radiator is close and I did not forget to sleeve I am planning on sleeving these cables!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

hmm one of the fans is set in the wrong direction


----------



## seross69

Actually what is wrong is the radiator is upside down. This is really not wrong but not the way I wanted it....


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok with a 130 amp alternator the most power you can have constantly is 1560 watts.. this is just basic ohms law where watts is amps * volts
> 
> so yes you equipment is rated for this but there is now possible way you are able to put out 2000 watts to a sub and 300 watts into 4 channels. because that would be 3200 watts!! 2000 watts plus 4 * 300 watts = 3200 watts.
> 
> the absolute max you can put out would be 1560 watts and this is if nothing else is taking power. other wise you will drain you battery pretty quick...


my 1300w, is the total of what my amps put out. and i have a 95w alternator, and a 750CCA battery. with my jeep running and the system up loud it can dim the lights and watch the battery gauge drop. how ever i don't really play anything with a long bass note. so the 1300w draw pulls most of it from the battery. the only time i have any long notes playing is when i am running a test tone to tune everything. and yes i have killed my battery a few times. it if is not running and i turn it up i am lucky to get 5 min of play time before everything shuts down from lack of power,lol. but on a normal day i do not have it up that loud, i might hit lvl 12 out of 25 on my head unit and the sound is nice and not to loud.


----------



## waslakhani

The mistake you made is that it is not in my pc


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> my 1300w, is the total of what my amps put out. and i have a 95w alternator, and a 750CCA battery. with my jeep running and the system up loud it can dim the lights and watch the battery gauge drop. how ever i don't really play anything with a long bass note. so the 1300w draw pulls most of it from the battery. the only time i have any long notes playing is when i am running a test tone to tune everything. and yes i have killed my battery a few times. it if is not running and i turn it up i am lucky to get 5 min of play time before everything shuts down from lack of power,lol. but on a normal day i do not have it up that loud, i might hit lvl 12 out of 25 on my head unit and the sound is nice and not to loud.


yes you get it.. but it kills me to hear people say I got 5000 watts stereo system in my car!!!! I just laugh and try to explain this to them. the bad thing is a lot of time they were sold equipment using the peak power rating and not the RMS power rating (true power) so they have a 1000 watt amp at peak that actually is good for about 50 to 70% of this!!

it is all marketing to sell equipment. You know the reason to have it. and that is to get the quality sound at a louder than normal setting on the sound... not to blast everyones ears off and cause hearing damage!!!


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok with a 130 amp alternator the most power you can have constantly is 1560 watts.. this is just basic ohms law where watts is amps * volts
> 
> so yes you equipment is rated for this but there is now possible way you are able to put out 2000 watts to a sub and 300 watts into 4 channels. because that would be 3200 watts!! 2000 watts plus 4 * 300 watts = 3200 watts.
> 
> the absolute max you can put out would be 1560 watts and this is if nothing else is taking power. other wise you will drain you battery pretty quick...
> 
> the high wattage is just marketing to sell them!!!


That's why people with big car stereo systems use capacitors and extra batteries and dual alternators .
Tsumani's HCAP-40 40-farad capacitor is suitable for systems totalling up to 20,000 watts RMS. This hybrid capacitor uses the latest battery technology to store more energy per cubic inch than a standard cap, and this reserve power gets delivered instantly to your amps whenever they need it. An LCD readout shows how much voltage is pumping through your system, while the amp-style chassis makes this cap look right at home with almost any amplifier setup. Tsunami makes high-power, competition-level capacitors that store up power, then deliver it to your amps when they need it most, during moments of peak demand. Your amps will maintain maximum performance even under extreme conditions.

x120HCAP40-f.jpg 18k .jpg file


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> That's why people with big car stereo systems use capacitors and extra batteries.
> Tsumani's HCAP-40 40-farad capacitor is suitable for systems totalling up to 20,000 watts RMS. This hybrid capacitor uses the latest battery technology to store more energy per cubic inch than a standard cap, and this reserve power gets delivered instantly to your amps whenever they need it. An LCD readout shows how much voltage is pumping through your system, while the amp-style chassis makes this cap look right at home with almost any amplifier setup. Tsunami makes high-power, competition-level capacitors that store up power, then deliver it to your amps when they need it most, during moments of peak demand. Your amps will maintain maximum performance even under extreme conditions.
> 
> x120HCAP40-f.jpg 18k .jpg file


hey just learned something new. Yes this will work, never thought of it. I wonder how long they will last and they are just for competition and not for driving down the road at extreme levels of sound I am sure... because the Picture of what you showed me looked small...

thanks for this!!!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes you get it.. but it kills me to hear people say I got 5000 watts stereo system in my car!!!! I just laugh and try to explain this to them. the bad thing is a lot of time they were sold equipment using the peak power rating and not the RMS power rating (true power) so they have a 1000 watt amp at peak that actually is good for about 50 to 70% of this!!
> 
> it is all marketing to sell equipment. You know the reason to have it. and that is to get the quality sound at a louder than normal setting on the sound... not to blast everyone ears off and cause hearing damage!!!


agreed. i have had an amp rated at 5,000w {boss}. well after bench testing it put out 1800w of dirty power. most amps are not ces-2005 rated, if they are they cost more because they will put out the actual power they say and cleanly. dirty power will kill subs fast. i never buy an amp now unless it is CES-2005 certified. it might cost me more but the sound quality is way better than most amps.

as for caps, well, it might do 20k watt, but not for a sustained time. caps are good for comp because you are only doing a short burst of sound for a short time. then it has to draw power to recharge. so if your still trying to hold that note with 20k watt when the cap runs out of power you are back to running off the alt and bat, but have an added load of the cap trying to recharge so your putting more of a drain on the system.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I was thinking on the colors of the wires and this is what I have decided so far.
> 
> LED wires will be black sleeve
> Temp Sensors will be Blue Sleeve
> Flow sensors will be white.
> SATA will be white
> Power to Drives will be Blue, Black and white.. Blue 12v, white 5v and back ground..
> 
> what you guys think of this???


i think that would look awesome. the black and blue with go well with the white, and add a good contrast and wow factor. not to mention it should look cleaner.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> i think that would look awesome. the black and blue with go well with the white, and add a good contrast and wow factor. not to mention it should look cleaner.


nice to see a few people actually read and not just look at pictures!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

What we're supposed to actually read,lol. I do have to say I've learned some things from this thread alone and gotten plenty of ideas for my own rigs.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Did anyone see the mistake I made here??
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to fix but never noticed it till today!!!


What do we win !!!!









Well i dont no if its a mistake but i never put the res where it is now.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> What do we win !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i dont no if its a mistake but i never put the res where it is now.


actually no reservoir but if you look close you will see I have the radiator upside down!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> actually no reservoir but if you look close you will see I have the radiator upside down!!!


did i say resevoir. doing two things at a time. ahum i have to stop drinking coffee.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> nice to see a few people actually read and not just look at pictures!!!


I much prefer the pictures. Reading is hard work!

We here at work sit around and laugh at how crazy your setup is. Meanwhile I count 22 server racks sitting next to me haha.

edit: I really do love all your pictures. It helps me get some ideas for some of the components I would eventually like in my computer.


----------



## seross69

Well I am about to get over my jet lag so I think I will start editing pictures tomorrow night and posting them....

going to bed now have a good day gents!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Now with it being upside down wouldn't that type of placement put less strain on the pump system?


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Did anyone see the mistake I made here??
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to fix but never noticed it till today!!!


Actually, I thought the mistake was you put the RAM in slots 2 & 4 instead of 1 & 3. Isn't it better to put it in the first slots?


----------



## mindblowingj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Actually, I thought the mistake was you put the RAM in slots 2 & 4 instead of 1 & 3. Isn't it better to put it in the first slots?


And your mistake is starting to count from 1 <.< RAM slots (or any other thing in "computers") starts with 0. So pairings are 0+2 / 1+ 3

As for your mistake seross, I feel blind


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Did anyone see the mistake I made here??
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to fix but never noticed it till today!!!


you have to turn it so you can use the fittings?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Actually, I thought the mistake was you put the RAM in slots 2 & 4 instead of 1 & 3. Isn't it better to put it in the first slots?


well that is a mistake I did not catch I just looked in the book and you are right they recommend to install the 2 mem sticks in the black slots not the gold ones..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindblowingj*
> 
> And your mistake is starting to count from 1 <.< RAM slots (or any other thing in "computers") starts with 0. So pairings are 0+2 / 1+ 3
> 
> As for your mistake seross, I feel blind


Well The radiator is upside down.. I know it really don't matter but I want it turned 180 degrees!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> you have to turn it so you can use the fittings?


I think you saw it...


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindblowingj*
> 
> And your mistake is starting to count from 1 <.< RAM slots (or any other thing in "computers") starts with 0. So pairings are 0+2 / 1+ 3
> 
> As for your mistake seross, I feel blind


Wow, thank you for the counting lesson. I was trying to get across a point, not be a total technical weirdo. I'll go back and edit my original post to say 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th if you like since I'm pretty sure everyone else knew that's what I meant.


----------



## ledzepp3

What in the _hell_!? Did you leave the 4 computer you had alone or something to give birth to another?

Still lovin' the log









-Zepp


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> What in the hell!? Did you leave the 4 computer you had alone or something to give birth to another?
> 
> Still lovin' the log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


This log is basically the BBBB on steroids. I'm loving every bit of this!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> What in the _hell_!? Did you leave the 4 computer you had alone or something to give birth to another?
> 
> Still lovin' the log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> This log is basically the BBBB on steroids. I'm loving every bit of this!


Thanks Guys.. Going to edit pictures tonight so I can start posting them. Also Since I am at work I will have to reduce the size of them. The 3 I uploaded last night (night for me as I am in Indonesia right now) took almost 45 minutes to up load....


----------



## Virtue423

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I forgot to tell before but that is 18 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan on a Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Pro!!!!! So so far I have used 38 fans and still have 4 rads to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


So like 70 fans just for Rads? it would be interesting to see the inrush on just the fans alone.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virtue423*
> 
> So like 70 fans just for Rads? it would be interesting to see the inrush on just the fans alone.


----------



## Decryphe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindblowingj*
> 
> And your mistake is starting to count from 1 <.< RAM slots (or any other thing in "computers") starts with 0. So pairings are 0+2 / 1+ 3


That depends on how the manufacturer labeled the mainboard. I've seen both. I've also seen some manufacturers label them so that you're supposed to put the RAM in 0+1 and 2+3 respectively (or 1+2 and 3+4). The hardware itself usually enumerates the slots differently in that case, since the physical ID is given by how Intel/AMD have implemented multiple channels in their memory controller. I don't know if it might even be possible to change that in the BIOS code, since one can at least define how many slots actually exist on the board.


----------



## seross69

I had counted wrong in earlier post when I was telling about fans the below is correct!!

So so far I have used 43 fans and still have 4 rads to go!! That will be 32 Koolance Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK) plus 10 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan's still to go...

Already Used
18 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan
12 Gentle Typhoon AP-15
4 Swiftech Helix 140MM 9-Blade Z-Bearing Fan
3 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan
6 SilverStone SST-AP182 Air Penetrator 180mm Case Fan

43 already used

Still to use
32 Koolance Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK)
10 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan.

42 still to be used






























Now that is *Excessive Insanity*

Going to shower and edit pictures for a hour or so. So will have pictures for you tommorrow


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decryphe*
> 
> That depends on how the manufacturer labeled the mainboard. I've seen both. I've also seen some manufacturers label them so that you're supposed to put the RAM in 0+1 and 2+3 respectively (or 1+2 and 3+4). The hardware itself usually enumerates the slots differently in that case, since the physical ID is given by how Intel/AMD have implemented multiple channels in their memory controller. I don't know if it might even be possible to change that in the BIOS code, since one can at least define how many slots actually exist on the board.


This. There's even more variance between board manufacturers (and some even between models from a single company)... often they are alpha labeled by bank... i.e. A1, B1, A2, B2, etc... so although addressing is always begun with a 0 in the primary location - things like jumpers, slots, sockets, etc... are usually labeled starting with a 1 (i.e. there should never be a jumper J0 on a board, nor a USB0 connection).

General rule of thumb and bit of trivia... the only reason anything starts with a '0' in any aspect of computers are things identified using hexidecimal... in almost every case _physical_ naming uses decimal, and _logical_ naming/addressing uses hex.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I had counted wrong in earlier post when I was telling about fans the below is correct!!
> 
> So so far I have used 43 fans and still have 4 rads to go!! That will be 32 Koolance Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK) plus 10 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan's still to go...
> 
> Already Used
> 18 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan
> 12 Gentle Typhoon AP-15
> 4 Swiftech Helix 140MM 9-Blade Z-Bearing Fan
> 3 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan
> 6 SilverStone SST-AP182 Air Penetrator 180mm Case Fan
> 
> 43 already used
> 
> Still to use
> 32 Koolance Fan, 120x25mm (FAN-12025HBK)
> 10 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan.
> 
> 42 still to be used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is *Excessive Insanity*
> 
> Going to shower and edit pictures for a hour or so. So will have pictures for you tommorrow


Its always fun to read your updates. I like to make jokes "not to offent you led that been told" . But the amount of fans you have to look out that you dont point them the wrong direction or you have a lift off and your case is gon.


----------



## The Fryer

so wait? you are going to have 85 fans, dude your room will have like gail force winds... but everything will be cool at least.


----------



## wthenshaw

Maybe we will see *one* of the PCs boot in the next month he has to work on this...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Maybe we will see *one* of the PCs boot in the next month he has to work on this...


O whe will i'm sure off that.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Its always fun to read your updates. I like to make jokes "not to offent you led that been told" . But the amount of fans you have to look out that you dont point them the wrong direction or you have a lift off and your case is gon.


I don't think it will be going anywhere as heavy as it will be..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> so wait? you are going to have 85 fans, dude your room will have like gail force winds... but everything will be cool at least.


I like fans in the room so this will be ok..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Maybe we will see *one* of the PCs boot in the next month he has to work on this...


You already saw one boot!! Don't you remember??







Here it is again just in case you missed it.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> O whe will i'm sure off that.


Already have see the above I booted and tested main PC to see if it worked and to try to use the Indigo Xtreme TIM.. Notice I said try??


----------



## Buzzkill

EK gold plated EK-Supremacy


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> EK gold plated EK-Supremacy


Did you buy it like this or have it made?? That would look really good with my Server Board. The Asus Z87 WS


----------



## socketus

the block is linked above the pic.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> the block is linked above the pic.


I see said the blind man.. Thanks for that Socketus


----------



## Buzzkill

EK new block


----------



## seross69

Alright the start of all the Pictures I took while I was home attempting to build.. Or like wthenshaw says did not get much done. But I do feel like I did. I feel Like I got to the point where things will go faster and better..



This popped up when I was looking at other things on Amazon, I could not resit







and it is a very good and nice tool to dust your PC with.



The light makes it easier to use also.



OK I have always wanted a set of Wiha tools for home so I got me a set. These are German made and to me the best Electrical tools you can get.



See how the tools Fit in the case nice and neat??



There are 2 small flat head screw drivers 3 small phillips head, a pair of angled Needle nose pliers, A set of strippers starting at 22ga, a regular pair of needle Noise pliers and a small set of angled wire cutters. These are so good and so sharp I cut my finger on them just looking at them and after 3.5 weeks of use I cut my finger again checking to see how sharp they still were.



2 small flat head screw drivers 3 small phillips head



I forgot to mention before the tweezers and the multihead screw driver. This was very useful in removing the ice-packs from the VelociRapters as WD Used a real small star. And I did not have this anywhere else..

Also all of these tools are ESD Free....

Very Nice Tools I wonder if TATH can get them cheaper than they cost in the USA?????


----------



## seross69

For the 2nd set of Pictures today!! A Card Reader/ USB panel.



I am not sure how good it works yet but I am very pleased with the looks..



It comes with a black face plate on it but they include the white one also..



Here it is with the white face plate put on.



It is hard to tell here but if you are standing a few feet away you can not tell the difference in color!!!


----------



## seross69

The 3rd set will the the 3.0 and 2.0 USB panel..



The Akasa 3.0 and 2.0 USB panel is packaged good



It comes with the Black face plate on it but I forgot to take picture before I changed it.



I do like the looks of these!!!



Here it is all by itself.



And here it is installed in the case along with the card reader...

See not Just pictures of parts!!!!









Pictures of parts going into the case and the build!!!









Lets don't forget even if these is not very excessive that this is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## DarthBaggins

ooh, think I need that brush for dust maint. on my rigs since the only thing I have is my Rocket Blower I use for my cameras.








Looking good as usual.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> ooh, think I need that brush for dust maint. on my rigs since the only thing I have is my Rocket Blower I use for my cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good as usual.


Well if you want one here is where you can get it!!


----------



## TATH

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Alright the start of all the Pictures I took while I was home attempting to build.. Or like wthenshaw says did not get much done. But I do feel like I did. I feel Like I got to the point where things will go faster and better..
> 
> 
> 
> This popped up when I was looking at other things on Amazon, I could not resit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is a very good and nice tool to dust your PC with.
> 
> 
> 
> The light makes it easier to use also.
> 
> 
> 
> OK I have always wanted a set of Wiha tools for home so I got me a set. These are German made and to me the best Electrical tools you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> See how the tools Fit in the case nice and neat??
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 small flat head screw drivers 3 small phillips head, a pair of angled Needle nose pliers, A set of strippers starting at 22ga, a regular pair of needle Noise pliers and a small set of angled wire cutters. These are so good and so sharp I cut my finger on them just looking at them and after 3.5 weeks of use I cut my finger again checking to see how sharp they still were.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 small flat head screw drivers 3 small phillips head
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention before the tweezers and the multihead screw driver. This was very useful in removing the ice-packs from the VelociRapters as WD Used a real small star. And I did not have this anywhere else..






Also all of these tools are ESD Free....

Very Nice Tools I wonder if TATH can get them cheaper than they cost in the USA?????









I need a price to give you an answer.







or you say a price and i say cheaper oke!

update after watching 120 pages of wiha toolssets i need the part (setnr) i can not find them. I dont give up yet.

verry verry verry nice set of tools.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Seeing it's basically a detailer's brush I could look around locally for one,


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Seeing it's basically a detailer's brush I could look around locally for one,


Yes you can and like I said before i was makeing shopping list on amazon and this popped up so I just ordered 1 with my amazon prime!!


----------



## seross69

Ok some more Pictures for all of your Visual Junkies!!!!











A ICY DOCK Backplane Cage



Here it is out of the Box!!











A picture of the side and front!!



A Picture of the back..



Here are the 4 drives i am going to put into this...



In case you did not see them the first time here is the drives that is going in this. I know one of them is different but it dose not matter as I have 4 more of the Kingstone drives in a backplane cage that holds 6 SSD's. These 8 SSD's are going to be used with the LSI 9271CC Raid card in a Raid 0 set-up.. Because of the 1 GB cache on the Raid card I will not be able to tell a difference in the speed of the drives.



A Picture of the Kingstone drive by itself.



A Picture of the Samsung 840 by itself.



Here is the cage that holds the drives.



And here is the Cage installed in the case.

The first item is a Card reader

2nd is the 6 Drive Backplane Cage it has 4 Kingstone 120 GB SSD's to go with these to make the 8. And 2 Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB to set up in raid 0 for C Drive or OS and programs....

3rd one is the one I have just showed you above.

Now that should be a *Excessive* amount of Speed on the storage!!!!


----------



## TATH

ICY DOCK great stuf,

Seen a review of it "cant remember if the changed the fans". Good choise.


----------



## seross69

Ok I cant remember if I showed these pictures and I am too lazy to look back through the last 100 pages so here we Go!!!!



Here are the fans I intend to use!!!



Another Picture angle of the fans.



Will be using 12 of these AP-15.



Had planned on using 12 of these but decided not to do Push/pull as it would take up so much room and these fans are pretty powerful..



the B12-3 are Awesome looking fans!!!! The Swiftech are nice looking 140mm Fans also..



120 to 140 adapters. need so many because I am using 120mm Fans on the two 420 Rads and also on the four 560 Rads and all of these will be Push/Pull



Just in case you missed them before here is the adapters again!!!









An *Excessive* amount of fans and adapters.

Will be a total of 85 fans and 44 adapters.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> ICY DOCK great stuf,
> 
> Seen a review of it "cant remember if the changed the fans". Good choise.


with the SSD's I don't have to even turn the fan on!!














and it is all Metal no plastic!!! so it can be painted if I could paint














but I am allergic to Paint, it gives me a very bad headache.. so I dont know why this is important???
















But I did at the time and I have found a way to make them still look good...


----------



## DarthBaggins

What no 840 Pro 128's shame shame, lol.


----------



## sadeter

And no 1TB Evos. The Insanity is becoming less and less Excessive.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Naw...








Needs some of THESE BABYS!!!

So sexy.

I have the 240GB silver casing version of the same drive.

Word.

Thanks - T


----------



## DarthBaggins

What are the stats on those babies?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What are the stats on those babies?


LINK to purchasing page, and...

According to their releases:

1. Synchronous NAND w/ new SandForce SF-2281 controller
2. 557 MB/s READ
3. 507 MB/s WRITE
4. Random 4K = 86,000 IOPS
5. 500MB/s random write max.










I have the 240GB (silver) version for my current WIP, and while I don't have it running (obviously), I did some diligence and found that they are very reputable, so far as they've been reviewed!

Thanks - T


----------



## wthenshaw

Yes Scott you did show us the pictures of the fans.

Just to avoid doubling up on photos I would suggest having two folders "To upload" and "uploaded" therefore you will know which batch of photos we are due next.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> LINK to purchasing page, and...
> 
> According to their releases:
> 
> 1. Synchronous NAND w/ new SandForce SF-2281 controller
> 2. 557 MB/s READ
> 3. 507 MB/s WRITE
> 4. Random 4K = 86,000 IOPS
> 5. 500MB/s random write max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 240GB (silver) version for my current WIP, and while I don't have it running (obviously), I did some diligence and found that they are very reputable, so far as they've been reviewed!
> 
> Thanks - T


I want to upgrade to a larger SSD in my gutted IBP since I only have a 840 Pro 128 in it right now.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yeah, the Silicon Power line is getting good reviews so far, even though many of the write-ups on the smaller capacity drives are from what we would consider to be casual users.

Though to be fair, a soccer mom or blue collar fella saying "This is reliable! It hasn't let me down! (read: not broken on me)" is just fine with me, and I'll test the speed myself!

Thanks - T


----------



## driftingforlife

You might want to warn any near-by airports about the change in wind direction when you turn it on


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What no 840 Pro 128's shame shame, lol.


No did not want to spend the extra on the drives for the raid as it will not make any difference. The ones I have I got on good sales from the egg... those limited sales for like 12 hours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> And no 1TB Evos. The Insanity is becoming less and less Excessive.


I will PM you my address and you can send me 8 of them or so to put in raid!!! LOL I wish but price has to come down to make this be Excessive Insanity right now it would just be flat out insanity...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yeah, the Silicon Power line is getting good reviews so far, even though many of the write-ups on the smaller capacity drives are from what we would consider to be casual users.
> 
> Though to be fair, a soccer mom or blue collar fella saying "This is reliable! It hasn't let me down! (read: not broken on me)" is just fine with me, and I'll test the speed myself!
> 
> Thanks - T


Yeah a soccer mom or blue collar person saying that means a lot really because as enthusiast we put up with little bugs that they will not. So if I read a lot of these it impresses me!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Either way they are good drives pro or not, and hard to pass up good deals on them too.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Either way they are good drives pro or not, and hard to pass up good deals on them too.


that was my thinking as this is just going to be a scratch drive for when I am editing video and photo's . want it fast but don't have to be extreme for this.


----------



## seross69

Alright ready for some more pictures??



A Seasonic 1250w PSU that I am going to be using for the Server. I could not decided if I wanted to use this one a Lepa 1600 or a Cosair 1200AX so I chose this one because of the gold trim just like the server M/B.











Here it is from the side so you can see all the specifications on this PSU



Here is a picture from what I call the top of the PSU.



A picture where all the connectors go.



To me this is a real nice touch to put all the cables in a bag like this.



It is 2 sided and a very nice bag.



This is not all the connectors that cam with it just a few that I will be using to bench test the RIVE..

One thing I do not like about this PSU is unless you are going to make your own cables you will have to buy extentions as the cables that came with this one are very short!!! I was really disappointed in this..


----------



## seross69

Second set of pictures for today!!! the Monitor I will be adding to the one I already have just like it..



My New Asus VE278 LCD monitor that is 1920 X 1080 with 2ms response



Very well packaged as you can see..



Everything that comes in the box with the monitor.



A audio Cable because it has 44 watt speakers. This is good can get rig of my speakers for my PC and save space on the desk. I also have the optical hooked to my 7.1 Yamaha receiver so I use this for gaming and just the stereo speakers for regular PC work and browsing



A standard VGA Cable



A DVI Dual Link to HDMI as the monitor has HDMI and no DVI link.



the base



The power cord



The monitor before I mounted it on the base.



The monitor put together read to test the PC's

Nothing really to *Excessive* today unless you consider the PSU this as it is just going to be powering the M/B,12 fans, 1 Pump and about 35 hard drives...


----------



## mandrix

I just wanted to mention that another option for sound, if you have a nearby AVR with HDMI, you can use HDMI out from the GPU's for excellent surround sound.
That is the setup I use for my HTPC, this way the receiver does all the decoding and the sound is bitstreamed via HDMI with no limitations. The video is passthrough and a return HDMI is used to the TV (monitor).

Just another option.....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I just wanted to mention that another option for sound, if you have a nearby AVR with HDMI, you can use HDMI out from the GPU's for excellent surround sound.
> That is the setup I use for my HTPC, this way the receiver does all the decoding and the sound is bitstreamed via HDMI with no limitations. The video is passthrough and a return HDMI is used to the TV (monitor).
> 
> Just another option.....


yes you are right and I use to do it this way but I have used all 4 of the HDMI ports on my receiver.

1 Blu-ray player
1 for Uverse TV
2 for computers!!

so I use the optical for the sound from gaming!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

oooh pretty PSU


----------



## seross69

All right the next installment of pcitures getting ready to power on the Gaming/Video Encoding PC



The i7 Processor I got.



Intel Packages it nice...



I just hope it is a good overclocker. But actually I wwill be happy with 4.5 to 4.7 since I have 64 gb of memory



Here it is in the RIVE!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Waaah, there's the important part.









I'm thinking I'll smack a Haswell 4770k into mine, and just suck up the last of the cost.

Did you think about the new 49__k/x for that new Dark board?
I know you've had these parts forever, and that's probably justification enough to keep it, but it's worth asking!

Thanks - T


----------



## The Fryer

i am not a fan of Intel, but man that's a nice setup...


----------



## seross69

2nd Set of pictures for tonight..



A nice box of G.Skill Memory



Oh 2 boxes in 1 why is this??



2 Fans and I thought I was going to get memory???











A couple of nice looking fans.



As you can see they really are nice but I am not going to use them as I am going to put the memory underwater also...



I bet you could drill this clear plexi out and put LED's



Oh here is the memory







I was getting worried thought I just got fans











But no it is 8 sticks of 2400 memory for a total of 64 GB You know my first PC I built had a 10 GB hard drive. And I thought this was all the space in the world???







must be getting old!!!



Here it is in the motherboard. lets see I have a PSU, a Monitor, a CPU and Memory now what else do I need to power this baby up and see if it works??

I wonder if I am going to be able to run this memory at 2400 since I have 64 GB I have read of people having problems getting to this speed on the memory when they have 8 sticks like this.. and That is also will affect the overclocking of the CPU??? I guess I will find out when I get to start testing and tuning everything up!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Waaah, there's the important part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'll smack a Haswell 4770k into mine, and just suck up the last of the cost.
> 
> Did you think about the new 49__k/x for that new Dark board?
> I know you've had these parts forever, and that's probably justification enough to keep it, but it's worth asking!
> 
> Thanks - T


I am thinking of getting the 4930k and overclock it some as I have read you can get betting speed with your memory and still overclock it to 4.5 to 4.7.. but really I know no reason to get the RIVE BE. It is basically the same board from what I can tell except all black. I am going to have my slots full so will not see much red... I might would try to sell it but I still have to get the 10Gb switch and I am making progress and don't want to go backwards!!! I have the M8 i can build after this and play!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> i am not a fan of Intel, but man that's a nice setup...


Well to each their own I would go with AMD is the performance Price point was correct. but it is not right now. I am praying that they are able to become more competitive soon because that will make intel prices come down and become more innovated!!

Not trying to troll on you just giving my opinion. The main thing about any set up is if you are happy and satisfied with it..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Alright ready for some more pictures??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Seasonic 1250w PSU that I am going to be using for the Server. I could not decided if I wanted to use this one a Lepa 1600 or a Cosair 1200AX so I chose this one because of the gold trim just like the server M/B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is from the side so you can see all the specifications on this PSU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from what I call the top of the PSU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture where all the connectors go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me this is a real nice touch to put all the cables in a bag like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2 sided and a very nice bag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not all the connectors that cam with it just a few that I will be using to bench test the RIVE..
> 
> One thing I do not like about this PSU is unless you are going to make your own cables you will have to buy extentions as the cables that came with this one are very short!!! I was really disappointed in this..


I found another one of these for about half price



I am thinking of putting it next to the other one I have to power the Server instead of the seasonic!!! dont you think this PSU would look better here than the seasonic??



Let me know what you think!!!! I am thinking of doing this and selling the Seasonic 1250 and the Cosair 1200AX.... Think I will keep the LEPA 1600 for the next build though!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Wait... so you're only going to use one PSU to power it all, or am I reading that wrong?

I'd use TWO Lepas if you can get them... That's a good OEM, and it will work just fine!

I want to get a Super Flower myself...

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Wait... so you're only going to use one PSU to power it all, or am I reading that wrong?
> 
> I'd use TWO Lepas if you can get them... That's a good OEM, and it will work just fine!
> 
> I want to get a Super Flower myself...
> 
> Thanks - T


No T sorry I must have said it wrong. I was going to use the Seasonic to power the server but it would be the black and gold PSU beside the black and red PSU. So since I found a EVGA 1500 newest one ready for haswell for half price I thought it would look better to have 2 black and red power supplies!!!

I am going to use 3 of the OCZ ZT Series 550W Fully-Modular to power the other 3 computers... The storage/back-up server, the TVPC and the Movie PC!!!!

See here is the computers



the front one is the ASUS GRYPHON Z87 to be my Storage/back-up server and the other 2 ASRock H87M-ITX LGA 1150 is the Movie PC for my Daughter and the TVPC for my wife



this is a ASUS Z87-WS that is going to be the server



and this is my RIVE with the 3930k that is going to be the gaming/video encoding computer!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> All right the next installment of pcitures getting ready to power on the Gaming/Video Encoding PC
> 
> 
> 
> The i7 Processor I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Packages it nice...
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it is a good overclocker. But actually I wwill be happy with 4.5 to 4.7 since I have 64 gb of memory
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in the RIVE!!!


Dont forget your waterblocks "BEFOR" you mount your motherboard.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Dont forget your waterblocks "BEFOR" you mount your motherboard.


Going to use the below cheap CPU Cooler on the CPU to test everything before I install the water blocks. want to make sure it all works first!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks similar to the Respire T40 I have on my Gutted IBP right now (soon to be Watercooled







)


----------



## waslakhani

Performance PCs is having a sale on all of their PSUs. 50% off on all of them to be exact


----------



## sadeter

I don't see any sale on their website. Is it a code or something?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Check the clearance section


----------



## waslakhani

Check my recent posts and one of them is for the sale.


----------



## sadeter

Thanks. Found it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Performance PCs is having a sale on all of their PSUs. 50% off on all of them to be exact


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Check my recent posts and one of them is for the sale.


Not the EVGA though







But that is a good price on the Corsair AX1200.. Really want 2 red and black PSU's think that would look so much better!!!!

But I guess I could get another Corsair AX1200 and have 2 matching PSU like this!!!

no cant do that I want two read and black PSU's!!!!


----------



## seross69

Ok getting ready to test my RIVE Motherboard but I seemed to have forgotten one Piece from yesterday??

OH what is it. I have M/B, Memory, PSU, Monitor and CPU why want the motherboard power up and show anything on the monitor??









Oh yeah might need a GPU also!!!











The mighty TITAN



It is very well protected with foam after you remove the outer box!!



Here it is in the anti-static bag!!



It is a very good looking card



Get a good look at it like this because soon it will be underwater!!











Installed on the motherboard!!


----------



## rcoolb2002

MOTHER OF GOD!!..

That RIVE


----------



## seross69

2 other items that make starting up and testing everything..



A lighted Keyboard with big letter for those of use that are a little old and starting to have problems with eyesight!!



a Arc Touch mouse. I love these. I have 1 at home and 1 I travel with



If you want you can straighten out the mouse and make it flat so it is good to travel with also.



Trust me a very good mouse. Smooth.. easy to use and nice to hold. it might not be good for intensive gaming but for everyday use and light gaming it is great!!!


----------



## seross69

Last pictures for today!!!!!!!!!!



Made the hooked the Monitor up to the titan and the Sound to the Sound card.



Here is it with the power supply hooked up and OH my God its Alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally


















The drive cage in white on top of the PSU with the 2 Samsung Pro 512 SSD's all hooked up and configured as a Raid 0!!!!



Here it is with windows loaded and updating and installing the drivers.. See the Asus external Blu-ray 16X Burner?????


















One more picture of it all working together. See how short the PSU cables are?? Would have thought Seasonic would give better cables than this...

Just a little bit of my *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## DarthBaggins

Another one Lives!


----------



## waslakhani

No mechanical keyboard?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Last pictures for today!!!!!!!!!!
> `````````````````````````
> snip
> ````````````````````````
> 
> One more picture of it all working together. See how short the PSU cables are?? Would have thought Seasonic would give better cables than this...
> 
> Just a little bit of my *Excessive Insanity*


When cables are too short or too long.......you make new ones the length you want!
Hee hee, only a very small percentage of psu sales are to people like us with big cases.









Plus the nice thing about Seasonic cables is that they use a standard color code, and that is very good for someone learning how to make their own cables.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> No mechanical keyboard?


No, I do not care for the mechanical keyboards. I am not a big gamer so the regular keyboard if fine with me. more important big letters and for it to be lighted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> When cables are too short or too long.......you make new ones the length you want!
> Hee hee, only a very small percentage of psu sales are to people like us with big cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the nice thing about Seasonic cables is that they use a standard color code, and that is very good for someone learning how to make their own cables.


yes that is nice on the cables to use the industry standard on the color coding. but the cables would not even work in my Cooler master mid-tower case. where I had the PSU in the pictures is as far as I could move it away. I just would have thought for a 1250 watt PSU they would have more length for the cost because if you are needing this PSU then you will have a bigger than normal case..


----------



## Bart

Well if a build this complex was easy, it wouldn't be any FUN now would it?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Well if a build this complex was easy, it wouldn't be any FUN now would it?


You got that right and it seems that nothing is easy for me!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You got that right and it seems that nothing is easy for me!!


That just makes conquering the challenge sweeter in the end.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> That just makes conquering the challenge sweeter in the end.


Just like with everything the thrill of the chase is more fun that actually catching anything.. Especially with that female carbon life form you find a nice one that looks and smells better than the other ones and when you actually catch it, you have such a let down because everything is still the same no better than the last one.

I think the same may apply here have not decided yet to far from finish to tell..


----------



## Bart

The secret to life is low expectations buddy, especially with women. LOL!







I don't think your build is going to be a let down in any way. It'll live up to the title, don't worry. Heck it already does, with the parts list alone!


----------



## seross69

All Right I have finished testing so this is what I am going to put on the CPU now.



My CPU Block that I am going to use



As everything I have got from EK it is very professionally packaged.



Plenty of accessories to use this block on any modern CPU.



Even 5 springs and 5 each of the different studs.



Here is the Rubber Gasket that comes with it.



Here is the block in the plastic bag from the top.



Here is the block in the plastic bag from the bottom of the block.



They even send you a tube of decent TIM.



2 mounting plates and the rubber gasket.



The AMD mounting plate I think!!



Here is a very Nice Clean Looking block!!!







with the in and out labeled for us dummies... The block does not come the the correct plate in it for the 2011 CPU. So I have to change it to the one that is .66 mm I think it was.



The block from the back with the protective film on it.





As you can see this one is .67mm and this is the closest to what they say to use.



Pulled one corner of the protective film to unscrew the top so that I can put the right jet plate in.



The wrong plate in the top.



All four screws removed. and top ready to be removed from it. I left the protective film on so it could do what it was suppose to do.





The Copper Block with the cooling channels.



The right plate in the top



Screwing it back together I always start every screw or bolt and always us a diagonal pattern with anything I tighten



Nice looking studs to be installed into the motherboard.



The CPU Block installed on the CPU on the Motherboard!!!

Not really Excessive really just normal today. But it sure is a good looking block!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

That plate is the back plate to the AMD from what I was told from DazMode, Looks good


----------



## TATH

Hu no led holes in the waterblocks.








By seeing the psu block i thought "he no cirkels in the acrylic nice looking" but now i seen the cirkels in the other blocks "WHY".
Looking good. I still have an old school waterblock "love it" .

I wunder why EK dont cut more from the acrylic around the watherblock..

keep up the good work "and stay of the alcohol and ....."


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That plate is the back plate to the AMD from what I was told from DazMode, Looks good


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Hu no led holes in the waterblocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By seeing the psu block i thought "he no cirkels in the acrylic nice looking" but now i seen the cirkels in the other blocks "WHY".
> Looking good. I still have an old school waterblock "love it" .
> 
> I wunder why EK dont cut more from the acrylic around the watherblock..
> 
> keep up the good work "and stay of the alcohol and ....."


YOU YOU Don't tease me about drinking!!!! i have no choice cant drink on the rig..









Also the CPU block had LED holes in it just the motherboard block did not and I had to make those.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks
> YOU YOU Don't tease me about drinking!!!! i have no choice cant drink on the rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the CPU block had LED holes in it just the motherboard block did not and I had to make those.


ha ha "yes i now you cant" . hu hu. just back from teambuilding "graffity" guy also airbrush pc cases "ahum thats nice".

Wel good news "pedestel is moving" .

Keep it cool.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> ha ha "yes i now you cant" . hu hu. just back from teambuilding "graffity" guy also airbrush pc cases "ahum thats nice".
> 
> Wel good news "pedestel is moving" .
> 
> Keep it cool.


just got up to start my day and not awake enough to do anything







trying to get some coffee in me right now!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> just got up to start my day and not awake enough to do anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get some coffee in me right now!


its 24o hour over here. just serving the net and looking at airbrush sites.


----------



## seross69

I can think of better things to do at 2400 with wife home than surf the net


----------



## socketus

what Tath meant by circles, is the crop circle or CSQ design, on the mobo block and the vrm block. The cpu block aint go no crop circles. Most people match, but don't mix n match. Kinda like how you don't mix the different hard alcohols in a drinking session. Looks fine, but some of us are wondering why no crop circles on the cpu block ?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> what Tath meant by circles, is the crop circle or CSQ design, on the mobo block and the vrm block. The cpu block aint go no crop circles. Most people match, but don't mix n match. Kinda like how you don't mix the different hard alcohols in a drinking session. Looks fine, but some of us are wondering why no crop circles on the cpu block ?


Well I wanted the clean look but could not find it in the motherboard set and they were not available when I bought my memory waterblocks, yes the CPU is the clean one. But I can not find the clean clear water blocks. So they have the circles on them but it looks pretty good to me and not as noticeable when you have the blocks lit up with the LED's.

you will see later.


----------



## seross69

Lets Install the 420 Rads and Fans in the top chamber

First we have the fans I am going to use!



The Gentle Typhoon AP-15's



The fan and the accessories that come with it...



I know we have all seen them but here is another picture of them..



The Fan from the Back



The Fan from the side



And A pile of fans ready to be installed.



This is what I am going to use to make the stickers to put on the fans.


----------



## seross69

Lets Install the 420 Rads and Fans in the top chamber

Ok the adapters we will need since these are 120mm Fans



Going to be using the Begears 120mm to 140mm Fan Adapters. Here it is in the Package.



This is what comes in the package.




The thickness of the Adapters!!!



All lined up ready to go on a fan.



A Tower of Fans with adapters on them...


----------



## seross69

Lets Install the 420 Rads and Fans in the top chamber

The EK XTC-420 Radiator



The Rad all boxed up ready to come play!!!



the box removed from the outer sleeve. EK packages their items very well.



The Rad sitting on top of the Box.



The plastic plugs on one side.



The metal plugs in the other side.



Give you an idea of the paint on the Rad.



One Bag of screws that comes with the Rad



Second Bag of screws that comes with the Rad



The Allen Key for removing the plugs that also comes with the Rad.



The length of one set of screws and you get 12 of these.



The length of the 2nd set of screws and you also get 12 of these.



The thickness of the radiator.

*I will be using 2 of these with push/pull in the top chamber of my TX10-D*

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Lets Install the 420 Rads and Fans in the top chamber

*Here they are all installed.*












You can see the 2 drive cages that hold 4 x 2.5 HDD or SSD's and also the USB Panel.



I dont show it in these pictures but as you can see you can get 2 PSU units in easily and actually there is enough room to put a mATX board here also!!!!











Here you can see the 2 Drive cages one is a 6 X SSD unit and the other is a 4 X 2.5 HDD or SSD unit and a Card reader.



I know I have already showed these once but below is the stickers that will be going on the fans!!



Now that is *Excessive Insanity* for sure!!!!


----------



## Bart

Damn you Scott, you're making me want a pedestal now. Between you and Henry, I'm getting itchy to add more rads to my system, even though I have ZERO need for it.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn you Scott, you're making me want a pedestal now. Between you and Henry, I'm getting itchy to add more rads to my system, even though I have ZERO need for it.


DO IT

DO IT

DO IT


----------



## luciddreamer124

What program do you use to make those custom stickers for your fans?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> What program do you use to make those custom stickers for your fans?


there are plenty of programs out there to do it, I would have used CS6 personally but that's due to my already having it along w/ lightroom 3 (4 & 5 are horrible) and Photoshop Elements 11


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> DO IT
> 
> DO IT
> 
> DO IT


I'm tempted!! My local water sales dude (Daz) has the new colored TFC Admiral 360s. What a sweet looking piece of gear. A pair of those would fit nicely in a pedestal, giving me 5 360 rads cooling 3 things that are barely OCed. LOL!









Scott: you're making great progress buddy. Those 140 > 120 shrouds look interesting. I bet they'll give you great performance too, especially with Typhoons.


----------



## Solonowarion

Just curious what made you go with the " drooping " Insanity. Sticker looks awesome by the way.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn you Scott, you're making me want a pedestal now. Between you and Henry, I'm getting itchy to add more rads to my system, even though I have ZERO need for it.


Who said you had to have a need?? But unforchantly with the amount of gear I am putting in mine I actually needed it??
















Plus you know better than say that on here because we talked you into the Case you have now. But it was the best decision now wasn't it???

SOOOOOOOO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> DO IT
> 
> DO IT
> 
> DO IT


Like he said Just Do It...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> What program do you use to make those custom stickers for your fans?


I did not make them dougb62 made them for me. I think he did a awesome job on them also!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> there are plenty of programs out there to do it, I would have used CS6 personally but that's due to my already having it along w/ lightroom 3 (4 & 5 are horrible) and Photoshop Elements 11


Ask dougb62 what he used as he made them for me!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'm tempted!! My local water sales dude (Daz) has the new colored TFC Admiral 360s. What a sweet looking piece of gear. A pair of those would fit nicely in a pedestal, giving me 5 360 rads cooling 3 things that are barely OCed. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott: you're making great progress buddy. Those 140 > 120 shrouds look interesting. I bet they'll give you great performance too, especially with Typhoons.


From what I have read on Martins site and a couple of others the 120 fans with the shrouds or adapters do better than the 140 fans.. But I wonder what the results would be if you used 140mm shrouds with the 140 rads and fans?? HUMMMMMMMMMMM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Just curious what made you go with the " drooping " Insanity. Sticker looks awesome by the way.


I dont know but know I think about it, I think it reminds me of my self Drooping!!!














seem to do more of that the older I get!!!


----------



## seross69

I have started updating my log check out the first page to see the update. I will be adding to it and also adding links in the next couple of weeks..


----------



## wthenshaw

As far as I know there aren't very many 140 fans that have relative performance (with size increase) to the best 120s (GT AP-15 and such)
It would be great if Scythe could release some 140 version AP-15 with even more performance


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> As far as I know there aren't very many 140 fans that have relative performance (with size increase) to the best 120s (GT AP-15 and such)
> It would be great if Scythe could release some 140 version AP-15 with even more performance


Yes that is all I have read but on the MO-RA3 9x140mm I am using the Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan. For 2 reasons I wanted to try these and also wanted the PMW of them so I can run 18 of them from one header. I have read some good things about them but I will see..


----------



## seross69

Picture Update OS Drives for my File/Media Server










4 X WD VelociRaptor 500 GB 10K RPM Drives

Fast, Decent Capacity for the money and also good Dependable drives. Also going to put a 250 GB Samsung SSD and set up a Intel® Smart Response Technology to boost starting and loading times.

Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

The HHD's will be Put in these drive Cages.



2 Icy Dock Metal Quad Bay 2.5" SATA HDD & SSD Backplane Cage MB994SP-4SB-1



Here they are from the front.



Here is one of them from the Top.



Here is one of them from the back.



1 of them from the front.



the 4 drive trays.



A HDD in the tray from the top.



A HDD in the tray from the Back.



4 HDD in the trays installing in the cage.



One of them white using my ghetto method of painting!!!



the 2 Back plane cages installed in the case



The Drives with the CL ventilated front on the case. Looks good to me and can't really tell they are black!!

I have 2 of them and 4 Raptors funny HUH I guess I have really gone crazy. But actually I have 4 Samsung EVO 250 GB SSD I am going to set up as a additional 1 TB Raid 0 Drive using the LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC and a Expander. The 9271 already has the LSI MegaRAID Fast Path software provides high-performance I/O acceleration for SSDs connected to a 6Gb/s MegaRAID SATA+SAS controller, to substantially boost transactional application throughput.

Just a little more of my

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Does anyone have the hook-up diagram for the power and rest switches for the Case Labs cases. I had it one time but can not find it again and did search but not so lucky I guess.

this is all I have been able to find it will work but would like to see Jims drawing again.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> What program do you use to make those custom stickers for your fans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> What program do you use to make those custom stickers for your fans?
> 
> 
> 
> there are plenty of programs out there to do it, I would have used CS6 personally but that's due to my already having it along w/ lightroom 3 (4 & 5 are horrible) and Photoshop Elements 11
Click to expand...

Yep > CS6.


----------



## Bart

Scott: did you decide for sure if you were going to use the pedestal for the M8? If not, I'm interested in taking that off your hands. I have the urge to get myself some early Xmas presents, thereby depleting what little funds I have so I won't have to buy anyone else Christmas gifts.


----------



## dougb62

^^ LOL!


----------



## socketus

check out Longroadtrip's posts - in CL owners thread - use advanced search on that thread - he recently posted the diagram for the power reset button switches on the CL cases.

http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/2570#post_20817106


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott: did you decide for sure if you were going to use the pedestal for the M8? If not, I'm interested in taking that off your hands. I have the urge to get myself some early Xmas presents, thereby depleting what little funds I have so I won't have to buy anyone else Christmas gifts.


Bart it is cheaper for both of us for you to buy it from case labs or Daz because of the shipping cost I checked before and almost had a heart attack when they told me...
Plus you will still be able to give a card with a piece of candy in it!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> check out Longroadtrip's posts - in CL owners thread - use advanced search on that thread - he recently posted the diagram for the power reset button switches on the CL cases.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/940461/official-case-labs-owners-club/2570#post_20817106


Thanks for this socketus. I looked and looked but could not remember what post it was in this was a big help.. i had save it but don't know what I did with it.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott: did you decide for sure if you were going to use the pedestal for the M8? If not, I'm interested in taking that off your hands. I have the urge to get myself some early Xmas presents, thereby depleting what little funds I have so I won't have to buy anyone else Christmas gifts.


He Bart, When i win the lottery 28.000.000 euro i wil give you one and bring it myself. ho ho ho


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Bart, When i win the lottery 28.000.000 euro i wil give you one and bring it myself. ho ho ho


I'll take you up on that Henry! Be sure to stuff some TFC Admiral 360s in there while you're at it, with a dozen Gentle Typhoon AP45 fans please.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'll take you up on that Henry! Be sure to stuff some TFC Admiral 360s in there while you're at it, with a dozen Gentle Typhoon AP45 fans please.


I go to bed and having a dream how i spend that 28.000.0000 euro. I suggest you do the same. Wake up tomorrow and find out.









Good night all.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Bart it is cheaper for both of us for you to buy it from case labs or Daz because of the shipping cost I checked before and almost had a heart attack when they told me...
> Plus you will still be able to give a card with a piece of candy in it!!


Oh yeah, you told me that before and I completely forgot about it. DOH! Alzheimers FTL!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I think the best part is that you're getting paid to be insane. I tried that once but all I got was a tranquilizer dart, no money.


----------



## seross69

Here is the Fans That I am going to be using on my Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm. The Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan.



Here is 18 of them all ready to be installed.



They are good looking fans.



Here are some of the accessories that come with the fan.



Also 2 different lengths of sleeved extenders. And a Case badge.



I was really impressed with everything that came with these fans. As you can see here 2 different lengths of sleeved extenders, 1 gasket and it has sleeves as part of the gasket that goes into the screw hole to keep the gasket in place, 4 wheel nuts, 4 30mm Screws and 4 more decouplers.



18 Gaskets laying on the table. 1 got put on a Fan



then there was 17 little gaskets laying on the table with case badges.



18 CVase Badges to be exact..



18 Fans standing in circle



One fell down and they all fell Down!!









An *Excessive* amount of fans to go on a *Excessive Radiator*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Now for the Excessive Radiator The BIG and BAD Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm



Here it is in the box very well packaged.



Box open and the Rad wrapped in bubble wrap. I just love popping this don't you??



And here she is in all her glory!!!!!!!!!



Got 6 fans just sitting on her.



I have 3 fans mounted using the drop in mount from Case Labs. This was not easy to do due to me using the gaskets that came with the fans. Made it hard to get them all lined up with the Holes.



Finally got them all mounted and here it is sitting on the TX10-D waiting for the other nice fans



Here it is all assembled!!!



You can see the height of the Rad with fans in Push/Pull. 125mm




The Rad with all the fans attached to it. ready to do some extreme cooling!!

Also still working on the first few entries of my thread listing hard ware and will be making a table of contents with links soon.

Now that is *Excessive Insanity* for sure.


----------



## Rbby258

I have that rad


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I have that rad


It is very nice and very good quality isn't??

I have a question about it if you don't mind. I have read that it is very restrictive have you found this to be true??


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It is very nice and very good quality isn't??
> 
> I have a question about it if you don't mind. I have read that it is very restrictive have you found this to be true??


Seems to be fine to me, just turn them pumps up


----------



## seross69

Need some help guys...

I am trying to redo the first 3 or 4 post I made and put more information and will put a table of contents with links also. Could you guys take a look at the 2nd post for me? I have edited this one and need you to help me decide how to do it. Do I leave everything like under Computer Parts with no spoilers or do like I started under Water Cooling parts and put spoilers??

Tell me what you think would work best. I am trying to clean up the thread and make it more user friendly.

thanks in advance!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Says you edited it at 6:12am (under your sig)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Says you edited it at 6:12am (under your sig)


Yes it was 6:12 your time when I started editing it. I am in Indonesia which is 12 hours ahead of you in Atlanta so it was 6:12 PM and I was talking about this post here

So tell me Spoilers or no Spoilers??

Also I see 9:12AM LOL


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I have that rad


No you dont. !!!! " You mean the same one". hi hi "verry good radiator" .


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd say put in spoiler tags to clean things up, also will allow for more additions as they come along.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> No you dont. !!!! " You mean the same one". hi hi "verry good radiator" .


I hope he dont have mine. but it is possible since I have not seen it in about 15 days!!!!







you don't think he got it do you???


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd say put in spoiler tags to clean things up, also will allow for more additions as they come along.


Thanks for this answer and this is what I am thinking also.


----------



## seross69

Well off to bed now. it is 10 PM and 4 am is going to come early. but I was thinking about the fact I had to buy 2 of these



Because I messed up cleaning TIM and bent pins in the Socket. I wonder what it will cost to get the other one fixed?? And If maybe I should just sell it cheap and be done with it...


----------



## wthenshaw

There's going to be lakes that have dried up from all the water this system will hold.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well off to bed now. it is 10 PM and 4 am is going to come early. but I was thinking about the fact I had to buy 2 of these
> 
> 
> 
> Because I messed up cleaning TIM and bent pins in the Socket. I wonder what it will cost to get the other one fixed?? And If maybe I should just sell it cheap and be done with it...


Dont you have a insurance that cover the damage.
For the rest i think if you want to correct the bent pins you need a big maganafy glas with a lamp in it an a precision tool to bent.
I think TIM you can remove.
Selling broken things i not making people happy.


----------



## Beakz

Well I'm intrigued, subbed


----------



## dman811

If you sell it on fleabay for parts/not working then no one can complain if they buy it. Personally I hate fixing bent pins and when Scott asked me if I wanted it, I just said I wouldn't take the chance of a $400 board breaking if I didn't fix it properly. I have since then done 4 pin straightening procedures and all were a success, so maybe 20 or so successful surgeries more where I feel that I am completely comfortable doing them and I will take Scott up on his offer.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If you sell it on fleabay for parts/not working then no one can complain if they buy it. Personally I hate fixing bent pins and when Scott asked me if I wanted it, I just said I wouldn't take the chance of a $400 board breaking if I didn't fix it properly. I have since then done 4 pin straightening procedures and all were a success, so maybe 20 or so successful surgeries more where I feel that I am completely comfortable doing them and I will take Scott up on his offer.


nice to hear that it is sometime posible to bend the pins.


----------



## dman811

Funniest part is that I broke one of the pins on those boards I fixed, and it still worked which I was really surprised about.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Funniest part is that I broke one of the pins on those boards I fixed, and it still worked which I was really surprised about.


I now its a matter off contact. How did you fix it.


----------



## seross69

A sad moment. When I bent the pins in the socket of my CPU Socket. So This is what I got to replace it. Bad day at work about 18 hour day so not going to be much on here tonight...







Here is it all fired up again!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Hmm. More repeated photos


----------



## seross69

Lets continue with the putting of waterblocks on the Motherboard!!



EK-FB KIT RE4 CSQ in a box begging to be used.



Here it is partially undress. The block is eager to be naked.



Starting to come out of the inner box.



Finally one of the blocks gets to breath fresh air. But I think it is ready to do the job it was made to do.



The main block for the motherboard.



A naked motherboard..!!!!!!! But needs a shower look at all the TIM on the SB for some reason they put a layer of TIM then some sort of foil and another layer of TIM!!



SB all clean and ready for the Blocks..



One of the Blocks Installed.



Both of the blocks installed on the motherboard..

Not so excessive to tonight but steady progress!!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hmm. More repeated photos


Might have seen a few but I am trying to go in chronological order to show how and what I did... Still working on Table of contents and updating first page. So for the disappointment.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Might have seen a few but I am trying to go in chronological order to show how and what I did... Still working on Table of contents and updating first page. So for the disappointment.


seen the board with blocks already also

http://www.overclock.net/t/1374618/sponsored-excessive-insanity-5-computers-in-a-case-labs-tx10-d-with-triple-pedestals-sponsored-by-ek-water-blocks/2100_100#post_20883887


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I now its a matter off contact. How did you fix it.


I didn't fix it, it is my teacher's computer and it is just luck that it still works.


----------



## TATH

Some times people get a little ofline.
No hard feelings about that.
"these block your showing have now ledholes in them right" or is it another board" .


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Some times people get a little ofline.
> No hard feelings about that.
> "these block your showing have now ledholes in them right" or is it another board" .


Yes I put holes in these blocks so I could put LED's..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I put holes in these blocks so I could put LED's..


ha ha almost bedtime for you


----------



## derickwm

Lets see... true excessive insanity:


----------



## anubis1127

How is that excessive? 4 7970 cores is absolutely necessary for a mini-ITX rig.


----------



## seross69

those are nice cards this is for sure..


----------



## stren

Derick we already decided excessive insanity was five titans with the fifth for physx.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Derick we already decided excessive insanity was five titans with the fifth for physx.


Yeah and I am still waiting for these cards to arrive!!


----------



## seross69

Actually 4 of these is what I am thinking of!!!


4 X PNY NVIDIA Quadro K6000

I think with this I will have no more issues with mine sweeper fps


----------



## dman811

Those are workstation cards Scott, you are better off with the Titans for gaming.


----------



## Bart

Mine sweeper. LOL!


----------



## dman811

And actually Scott, those are the Quadro 6000s not the K6000s, these are the K6000s: LINK


----------



## seross69

Why they not work the are same GPU as Titan and have 12Gb or memory???







I should be able to rip through encoding at blazing speeds with all that memory and CUDA cores!!!

I know Dman was just making a Joke!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd take the K6000's, lol


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why they not work the are same GPU as Titan and have 12Gb or memory???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to rip through encoding at blazing speeds with all that memory and CUDA cores!!!
> 
> I know Dman was just making a Joke!!


For encoding they would absolutely rip, but at a fraction of the cost, so will four way SLI Titans. Eh, who am I kidding, this is Excessive Insanity, just get another TX10 and put it on top of this one.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> For encoding they would absolutely rip, but at a fraction of the cost, so will four way SLI Titans. Eh, who am I kidding, this is Excessive Insanity, just get another TX10 and put it on top of this one.


*Now we're talkin'!!*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> For encoding they would absolutely rip, but at a fraction of the cost, so will four way SLI Titans. Eh, who am I kidding, this is Excessive Insanity, just get another TX10 and put it on top of this one.


Ok you got a deal send it to me and I will start making plans on how to use it!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> *Now we're talkin'!!*


I am waiting for it to show up then I will do it!!









I like *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## dman811

I didn't volunteer, I'll get one for myself before I do one for anyone else.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I didn't volunteer, I'll get one for myself before I do one for anyone else.


ohhhhhhhhh I was just make new order to PPC for parts and trying to decide what motherboard in 2nd one. Oh well I can dream cant I??

Those are Insane cards. They are what powers the titan computer actually over 18,000 of them


----------



## seross69

Now Putting the water Blocks on My Titans!!











The Waterblock in the box and the backplate.



The visable side of the back plate with the screws that come with it.



The Cooling side of the backplate and the screws again..



The boxed Titan WaterBlock and the sleeve of the box..



The Waterblock with all the accessories that came with it. TIM pads, screws, plugs, tool for plug.



The waterblock a plexi-copper block.



The Cooling side of the Copper Block.



The GK-110 GPU



TIM on the GPU and TIM pads on all the other items,,



Just a word of warning there is a clear plastic strip on the TIM Pads. I almost put the cards on with out removing this it is very hard to see..



The block all installed on the card..



here is the back-plate all installed..

2 Titans underwater now that is *Excessive Insanity*

But still think these would really be Excessive Insanity!!!!








But I would not have room for my Raid Card and 10GB Network Card


----------



## seross69

A Awesome looking SLI Bridge.



A EVGA 4-way Bridge in the Box



Here is the back of it unboxed



Here is the front That looks nice!!!











All lit up in Blue



On the Mighty Titans!!!











Again!! I like this so much but Dose anyone know if this will work with 2 cards or does it have to be 4. The have a 2/3-way Bridge just sold out of it right now. I think I read this will work but can anyone verify this?????


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 2 Titans underwater now that is *Excessive Insanity* *- Only two isn't "Excessive"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still think these would really be Excessive Insanity *Stupidity*!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


FIXED...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> FIXED...


I Know and I am just joking!!! Trying to have a little fun..


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I Know and I am just joking!!! Trying to have a little fun..


you waste a lot of $$$ for fun


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> you waste a lot of $$$ for fun


Wait a second how do I waste money???


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Wait a second how do I waste money???


I fail to see why you didn't perform multiple tasks on fewer rigs vs spreading simple tasks amongst 5 rigs. However, I do enjoy your build and watching you spend lots of money


----------



## seross69

Can anyone tell me if the 4-way EVGA Pro SLI Bridge will work with 2 Titans or do I need the 3-Way/2-Way EVGA Pro SLI Bridge???


----------



## TATH

Must work because there are connections.


----------



## Solonowarion

Ive seen other sli builds use it so I will assume yes.


----------



## seross69

Lets pit some heat spread's on G.Skill Memory..



Here is the G.Skill 2400Mhz 8GB Stick. What I did to remove this heat spreader was as below.

I held one end of the stick between 2 fingers and used the heat gun to heat it, starting at the opposite end.
I heated it until it was hot to my fingers. As you are heating it you can actually hear the heat spreader come loose.



I then slipped the flat end of a screw drive in between the aluminium spreader and the memory module.



Turn it 90 degrees and the spreader starts coming up.



Slide the flat end between the module and the heat spreader on the opposite end.



Turn it 90 degrees and the spreader starts coming up.



Slide the flat end of the screw driver between the module and the heat spreader. Turn it 90 degrees and then slowly pull it the rest of the way with your fingers. Occasionally you will have to use the screw driver to loosen it.

Repeat the above steps on the other side only difference is you don't have to use heat gun again.



Here we have one side of the memory Module



Here is the other side. Did not have to get the TIM off the ram chips as it stayed in the heat spreader when it was pulled off.



Here is 3 sticks and the TIM Pad that comes with the EK spreaders..



Since it is not long enough to cover all the chips like this you have to cut it into 8 squares



Then start putting them on the chips on one side.



Until you have them all covered.



I found the easiest way to remove the clear plastic film from the other side of the TIM pad was to use a razor knife.



After you get it about halfway like this press down on the TIM pad and pull it the rest of the way off with your fingers



Here they are all applied and ready to be laid in the heat spreader.



I put the back edge of the module against the Heat spreader like this to center it.



Then slowly laid it down. If you look on the right hand side of the memory module you will see the solder that makes a straight line down that side of the module I used this to center them.



The memory module laid in the heatsink with the TIM pads already applied. I forgot to take a picture of me putting the TIM Pads on this side but this is where you do that.



Another view of it.



Again you have to remove the clear plastic film.



Then line the other heat spreader up by holding at an angle like this and slowly lay it down



Until you have this.



Then Put the screws in and tighten them up going from side to side and then center and side to side then center until it is tight.



And this is the screws all tight..



Here is the other side of the module.



Looks good dont it?? And it was easy to do. One of the easiest things I have done so far. I have tested them and they all worked.



From the top



One in the RIVE



2 in the motherboard



2 in the motherboard



3 in the motherboard



3 in the motherboard



4 in the motherboard



4 in the motherboard



6 in the motherboard



6 in the motherboard



All 8 installed in the motherboard.





Well I hope this helps someone that was thinking of doing this. Go far it!!! It was so easy it surprised me.. I know it doesn't help much. But hey we all gota have some *Excessive Insanity*

OK now that I showed you how everybody has to get their ram under water!!!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

so which EKWB memory adapter is that? I would like to get some for my Kingstons, to submerge them, lol.


----------



## seross69

It is easy and nothing complicated about it.

1st get EK-RAM Monarch Module - Black (2pcs) LINK this is good for 2 memory sticks so depending on how many sticks you need depends on how many you get.

Then you get the Water block that suits your board. if you have 4 slots and you are using 2 out of the 4 with a space between them or you are using all 4 get this one like this LINK EK-RAM Monarch X4

If your motherboard only has 2 memory slots together - don't matter if you have 2 on each side of the CPU or just 2 slots total use these water blocks LINK EK-RAM Monarch X2

that is all you need.


----------



## Bart

Wait a sec, you mean water flows into those tiny little holes on the RAM?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Wait a sec, you mean water flows into those tiny little holes on the RAM?


No Bart they are water blocks hat go on top of these and you screw them down tight to them..



See this is the bottom on the Ram water block. it sits on top of the heat spreaders and you put screws through the slots and screw it down to the heat spreaders... I should have explain that I guess but that was going to be tomorrows lesson!!!


----------



## Bart

I see. I just have a hard time seeing how heat gets transferred to that top plate. Oh well, RAM doesn't generate much heat anyway. That's too much hassle for me man! I'd never ruin my sexy Dominators with water blocks.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I just have a hard time seeing how heat gets transferred to that top plate. Oh well, RAM doesn't generate much heat anyway. That's too much hassle for me man! I'd never ruin my sexy Dominators with water blocks.


Actually it works pretty good. it is just like the top to a CPU. They are made of Aluminium so they transfer heat and heat rises and cold drops. so it keeps them cool wont really make a difference but with out the water blocks these do get hot. I know I could feel them while I was testing them and I still run over clocked them to over 2400MHZ with no problems this was with no water.

I bet you you ran Prime 95 for a few minutes and touched the ram that they would feel hot!!

Cant blame you about those dominators that is what I wanted but i wanted 64 GB of memory at 2400mhz and the price of the dominator kit was even excessive for me.







No really everything I read about this motherboard and the dominators at 2400MHZ 64 GB people could not get them over 1866 and G.Skill said in a email that these would have no problem or I could get new ones. All I read on lots of forums about the G.Skill people were having no problems with them.. so it did seem excessive to spend 400 dollars more for slower ram!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I just have a hard time seeing how heat gets transferred to that top plate. Oh well, RAM doesn't generate much heat anyway. That's too much hassle for me man! I'd never ruin my sexy Dominators with water blocks.


Dominators are already preset to just mount the waterblock on top, that's why you can detatch the top spreader and use the mounting holes for a waterblock


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Dominators are already preset to just mount the waterblock on top, that's why you can detatch the top spreader and use the mounting holes for a waterblock


I guess I should have told him that.. as a matter of fact the EK blocks use to be called dominators for this very reason!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

yeah I was looking into the memory waterblocks and started getting upset that I bought my Kingston Hyper X Blacks over a set of Dominators, other than it would've only been a 8GB pair of Doms vs the 16GB pair of Hyper X's


----------



## Rbby258

lucky those rams aren't glued


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> lucky those rams aren't glued


I did find a thread on here where someone else done it with the G.Skill so I was pretty sure they were not glued...


----------



## Fremish

The next day the poster was arrested for bank robbery...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> The next day the poster was arrested for bank robbery...


Thats the end of his building days then.







:gunner2:


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I did find a thread on here where someone else done it with the G.Skill so I was pretty sure they were not glued...


I done it with some gskill 2400 and popped one of the chips off


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I done it with some gskill 2400 and popped one of the chips off


Oeps bath news. Was it the first one you opend. How does this hapend.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I done it with some gskill 2400 and popped one of the chips off










hmmm I don't know, Like I said I could actually hear the G.Skill heat spreader pulling away as I heated it with the heat gun. and they were real simple to remove. I only used screw drive so I would not cut myself on the spreaders.. your must have been made different. because this is what I was worried about more than anything and it was very easy!! Funny thing is the things that I thought would be simple and was not worried about have caused me the most problems..

Sorry to hear about your difficulty with the ram. really glad I did not have that problem as bad enough to have to buy another RIVE but to also have to buy more ram!!!!!!! i would have been





















for sure...

Mine were G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 2400


----------



## Rbby258

I repaired mine 2400 trident x kit and they are fine now. I have the same kit as you but 2133 and one day one of the heat spreaders fell off whilst in the ram slot that kits just has thermal pads no glue.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I repaired mine 2400 trident x kit and they are fine now. I have the same kit as you but 2133 and one day one of the heat spreaders fell off whilst in the ram slot that kits just has thermal pads no glue.


Must have been week solder joint if you were able to repair it. if you just soldered the chip back on like I am thinking.. yes the kit I have the heat spreaders are loose...

Glad you was able to fix yours.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Must have been week solder joint if you were able to repair it. if you just soldered the chip back on like I am thinking.. yes the kit I have the heat spreaders are loose...
> 
> Glad you was able to fix yours.


Nope one whole chip came off. Had to use a heatgun to remove the heat spreader then reflow the chip back on.


----------



## TATH

How about this "Aquadrive X4"

I was looking fo the downloadable manual but there is non.

Looking nice he Scott "bling bling".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> How about this "Aquadrive X4"
> 
> I was looking fo the downloadable manual but there is non.
> 
> Looking nice he Scott "bling bling".
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes they would look good if you had a black case like you do or a stainless case!! and 250ML is not small reservoir either.


----------



## seross69

I think those ram sticks need water blocks now how about you??



The EK Ram Dominator X4 in the box and ready to come out and play!!!



took the top sleeve off and we have another box..



Oh here is one of the blocks!!!



Up close and still in the bag!!



Up close and a Naked block!!!



The Block from the side



The Block from the bottom.


----------



## seross69

I have put the blocks on the board and now I am putting in LED's.

OH the motherboard Blocks do not have holes in them for led's







What will I do??? I looked and looked at the blocks and then a







came on.. Why cant I drill them myself??



Ok So I got my drill with a



1/8" drill bit. it is a little large but it works. I could not get the LED's in when I used the 7/16" hole it was just a hair too small.



If you look close at this picture or enlarge it then I have put red dots so you can see where I drilled the holds.



Here is the VRM/Mosfet block with the Holes drilling it and LED's in the holes.



Here is both blocks with the LED's in them. Looks nice if I say so myself















All the mother board blocks on with the LED's all lit up!!!











The GPU blocks loooook sooooooooo good


















A Close up of the CPU area!! Nice blue glow..











One more picture of the whole board!!! I Like !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TATH

the have black frontplates too.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have put the blocks on the board and now I am putting in LED's.
> 
> OH the motherboard Blocks do not have holes in them for led's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will I do??? I looked and looked at the blocks and then a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came on.. Why cant I drill them myself??
> 
> 
> 
> Ok So I got my drill with a
> 
> 
> 
> 1/8" drill bit. it is a little large but it works. I could not get the LED's in when I used the 7/16" hole it was just a hair too small.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look close at this picture or enlarge it then I have put red dots so you can see where I drilled the holds.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the VRM/Mosfet block with the Holes drilling it and LED's in the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is both blocks with the LED's in them. Looks nice if I say so myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the mother board blocks on with the LED's all lit up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU blocks loooook sooooooooo good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Close up of the CPU area!! Nice blue glow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more picture of the whole board!!! I Like !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you use a tripod for making pictures. .


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Do you use a tripod for making pictures. .


Aperture is set too low to cause the camera to focus on the whole subject. also if it's from a little point and shoot and you shoot too close it will only focus on certain parts of the subject you're shooting.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Aperture is set too low to cause the camera to focus on the whole subject. also if it's from a little point and shoot and you shoot too close it will only focus on certain parts of the subject you're shooting.


they are from a D-5200 Nikon. The problem is I get in a hurry and forget to take off glasses and then I cant tell if it is blurry or not!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> they are from a D-5200 Nikon. The problem is I get in a hurry and forget to take off glasses and then I cant tell if it is blurry or not!!


Yes always hurry hurry show the pictures. I got a Pentax K5 2cm thick manual and alot of buttons. Need more time in a day.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> they are from a D-5200 Nikon. The problem is I get in a hurry and forget to take off glasses and then I cant tell if it is blurry or not!!


Ah that'll do it too, just noticed some sections of the photos were in focus while the remainder wasn't. I have yet to use my DSLR to shoot photos of my rig normally I just take quick snaps w/ my phone, lol. Just due to ease as I tend to only shoot in RAW on my DSLR


----------



## seross69

Lets build one of the pedestals...



Here is the nice pretty white pedestal. With a 180*3 rad mount.





Wait a second something dont look right here?? But what is it??



Oh I see I have the mount in backwards and like this I could not put on the side cover.











The Alphacool UT45 180*3 installed on the mount.



As you can see it is like all the other Alphacool rads that have 6 ports. the Plug is against the mount and can not screw it on to the Mount.



I love the venticlated back 4U covers... Better than the solid ones I think.



Look at this even with fans in it you can get 2 motherboards in it...



here it is with both the rads and the fans installed. I used the SilverStone SST-AP182 fans on these radiators. They are suppose to move 170 CFM of air with static pressure of 6.1mm so should be high performing.



So you can get an idea of the size of the pedestal..



A close up so you can read the tape measure.

Now that is Excessive!!!


----------



## seross69

I think it is time to Plumb the tubing in the water blocks on the RIVE. This was not easy I tried lots of different combinations. I am not completely happy with it but.




















Well that is the plumbing. I am thinking of using 3/8 X 5/8 Tubing and see if I can make it better not sure???

You know what there is an excessive amount of space in this case still. I guess I need to fill it with a excessive amount of gear!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Lets build one of the pedestals...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the nice pretty white pedestal. With a 180*3 rad mount.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second something dont look right here?? But what is it??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see I have the mount in backwards and like this I could not put on the side cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alphacool UT45 180*3 installed on the mount.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it is like all the other Alphacool rads that have 6 ports. the Plug is against the mount and can not screw it on to the Mount.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the venticlated back 4U covers... Better than the solid ones I think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this even with fans in it you can get 2 motherboards in it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is with both the rads and the fans installed. I used the SilverStone SST-AP182 fans on these radiators. They are suppose to move 170 CFM of air with static pressure of 6.1mm so should be high performing.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can get an idea of the size of the pedestal..
> 
> 
> 
> A close up so you can read the tape measure.
> 
> 
> Now that is Excessive!!!


No it aint. But now i look at it you can always skip one radiator on one side and build tree Aquadrive x4 in it do the same in the next pedestel and give away the rest. ha ha ha .
Had to use a maganfy glass to see what is on the measure tape "its not much bigger then a pedestel for the TH10" .


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> No it aint. But now i look at it you can always skip one radiator on one side and build tree Aquadrive x4 in it do the same in the next pedestel and give away the rest. ha ha ha .
> Had to use a maganfy glass to see what is on the measure tape "its not much bigger then a pedestel for the TH10" .


If i knew you needed this I could have emailed you the full size picture then you have seen it easy. let me know if you want me to do that???


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If i knew you needed this I could have emailed you the full size picture then you have seen it easy. let me know if you want me to do that???


For what i can see the pedestel must be as big as the one of the TH10.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> For what i can see the pedestel must be as big as the one of the TH10.


yes same long but wider.. 143mm wider


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes same long but wider.. 143mm wider


oke


----------



## Bart

Scott: this is exactly why I didn't consider RAM or motherboard blocks.







VERY tough to do neatly. It would be interesting to try some hard tubing for that. Very tight bends though, but would look very slick if done right. Primochill just happens to make white acrylic tubing too:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_292_1252&products_id=38423

Just sayin'.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

...why such thick tubing? it doesn't look right.


----------



## petriedish81

The acrylic tubing looks great but needs a lot more fittings and a ton of work to get lined up just right. I want to use it eventually in one of my builds.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott: this is exactly why I didn't consider RAM or motherboard blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY tough to do neatly. It would be interesting to try some hard tubing for that. Very tight bends though, but would look very slick if done right. Primochill just happens to make white acrylic tubing too:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_413_292_1252&products_id=38423
> 
> Just sayin'.


Yes it is very tough to do neatly and like I said I am not 100% satisfied with it and will be changing it. I already have the white Primochill tubing and both black and white fittings. I had not even considered this. hmmmmmmmmmmm









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> ...why such thick tubing? it doesn't look right.


Yes I agree it could and needs to look better...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> The acrylic tubing looks great but needs a lot more fittings and a ton of work to get lined up just right. I want to use it eventually in one of my builds.


Yeah it will be hard to get it to work just have to figure out if I want to use the rigid I have or 3/8 X 5/8 or maybe 3/8 X 1/2 tubing.. hmmmmmmmmmm







I think I will have a lot of trial and error but I will get it better.


----------



## seross69

I am going to show you the parts that I am going to use to put the media/file server underwater!!!











First here is the fan I am going to use on the Radiator in a push/pull the NoiseBlockers NB-eLoop 12-3's. Here is the nice box it comes in with the information about the fan on it.



Here is the fan out of the box. These NoiseBlocker fans sure do look good.

























Here is the accessories that come with the fan. Four M3 X 30mm Screws, Round nuts and 8 decouplers. At first I was disappointed they did not have the gaskets in there also like the other NoiseBlockers but then I realized that these have them as part of the fan!!











And a Extender that is sleeved not very well but still sleeved. and there are 2 of them of different lengths.


----------



## seross69

Here is the radiator I am going to use.. A alphacool UT 60 White 120 * 1



The radiator in the box begging to get out..











And here it is. Man I love the way this looks.



I wish I would have paid to get all my alphacool and EK radiators painted white like this.



It just looks so good to me. ( _I cant paint, I am allergic to something in the paint and get sick headaches and the fumes messes my sinuses up bad_ Oh this Radiator looks good,


----------



## seross69

Here is the water block I am going to use on the media/file server



A EK Supremancy Clean CSQ.



Partially undressed!!!!











The front with just a see through negligee











OH the baack with a see through negligee



And here it is all NAKED









Oh my wife has been gone too long!!!!!

Enough about that !!!!







This is a good looking block isn't it.? I have also ordered the EK Supremancy Clean CSQ. - Gold and plan on using the hardware from it as I do not think the block will be gold... but the hardware sure will look good with the motherboard it is going on... or is the block gold also?? Does anyone know. if so I will change it out completly.. but could not resit this as the heat sinks on the Motherboard are gold.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think someone on here is selling a EKWB Gold CPU block too, and I think it's gold plated copper - last I read/checked.
And looks like the complete block is gold - ooh shiney http://www.overclock.net/t/1430840/nib-ek-supreme-hf-full-gold
I see you starting to get sucked into the world of Acrylic tubing, looks amazing when done right.


----------



## pozativenrgy

Seross, I know I am probably to late seing as how you have already drilled holes for LED's. But check this guys build log, http://www.overclock.net/t/1371201/build-log-the-virus-lab/. He uses a really awesome method to light up his blocks. This way you wont have a million wires coming out of your blocks.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think someone on here is selling a EKWB Gold CPU block too, and I think it's gold plated copper - last I read/checked.
> And looks like the complete block is gold - ooh shiney http://www.overclock.net/t/1430840/nib-ek-supreme-hf-full-gold
> I see you starting to get sucked into the world of Acrylic tubing, looks amazing when done right.


Yeah I had talked to him about the Block he has and it dose not come with gold colored hard wear just the block is. As far as the Acrylic Tubing I bought it and the fittings when it first came out. But I am not sure if I am going to use it or not as it is 3/8" ID and I dont want to restrict my flow. but the new that EK has is 1/2" ID so I am thinking real hard on it now.

Trying to figure out how to put QDC's in line with it so I can remove motherboard if I want to. I might be ordering the EK also and see what one works better. or I might just use the 3/8" white Primochill Tubing I have on the mother board instead of the 1/2" and see if I can not get better radius on my turns and make it look better.

My head is about to explode withe trying to figure this out. I have 3 things that is really affecting my decision.


How to have the QDC's with Ridgid tubing and still look good??
Do i want to spend 2 days learning how to do this and delay my progress on the build.
Do I want to use the primochill I already have or order new EK fittings and aryclic tube or a Combination of the 2???
I am tempted to not do it at this time and plan on doing it later. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bart

I wouldn't worry about the 3/8 impacting your flow. Pretty sure it won't, as LOTS of people run 3/8 5/8. Your always bottle-necked somewhere else anyway. The inner diameter of a G1/4" fitting is 10mm, same as 3/8. And you WILL have a G1/4" fitting in your loop somewhere.







Don't sweat that at all Scott.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the 3/8 impacting your flow. Pretty sure it won't, as LOTS of people run 3/8 5/8. Your always bottle-necked somewhere else anyway. The inner diameter of a G1/4" fitting is 10mm, same as 3/8. And you WILL have a G1/4" fitting in your loop somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat that at all Scott.


Yeah you got a point there Bart but still I am not sure what way to go. To just use Tubing because it will not delay me and come back to this or go ahead and do it now.. ???? Decisions Decisions Decisions


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah you got a point there Bart but still I am not sure what way to go. To just use Tubing because it will not delay me and come back to this or go ahead and do it now.. ???? Decisions Decisions Decisions


Then use it later. I don't see how QDCs would even be possible in a straight tubing setup, unless I'm missing something. Don't worry about delays buddy, you're not on a deadline here. Take your sweet time and do what you think is right. I don't think there's a "wrong" choice here. You can do short tube runs with 3/8 tubing pretty easily. Well, it won't be easy on the fingers if you're using compression fittings, but you get my drift.







You could do those loops around your CPU/RAM *much* shorter than what you showed in previous pics. Regular tubing is pretty cheap too, so some white 3/8 5/8 wouldn't be an expensive experiment.


----------



## seross69

Thanks for this Bart and I know I am not on a deadline but I want to not get it finished but get it to a point when I am able to use it.. LOL

I already have the 3/8 tubing as this is what I am using on the other PC's in this rig, so that is no problem. But I now have decided not to invest in the EK fittings as I had thought of doing this because of what I had read about the primochill ghost fittings not looking good. But I found a build that uses them and it looks good to me. it was here and here.

So I will use what I already have. I really want the ridge tubing as I think it is the only way to get the bends the way I want it on the motherboard.

What do you think it would look like if I used the Rigid Aryclic on the mother board and the rest of it the 1/2" X 3/4" Primochill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT tubing???

I have cancelled the order for the EK Items now.. and will not be using them on this build.

So what do you guys think about the rigid tubing on the motherboard and the rest the flex tubing?????


----------



## Solonowarion

Im on my phone now but Daniel from his singularity computers youtube channel does this often. I think it looks good and you can still use QDCs for trays and such.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Im on my phone now but Daniel from his singularity computers youtube channel does this often. I think it looks good and you can still use QDCs for trays and such.


When you get a chance could you send me a link??


----------



## Bart

+1 on the "looks good".







If it's all white, the mix of straight and regular tubing won't stand out at all.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> When you get a chance could you send me a link??


Here you go sir. He has a few more builds like it but I cant seem to find them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GO_DnAggLI


----------



## pozativenrgy

love how my comment just gets ignored.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Seross, I know I am probably to late seing as how you have already drilled holes for LED's. But check this guys build log, http://www.overclock.net/t/1371201/build-log-the-virus-lab/. He uses a really awesome method to light up his blocks. This way you wont have a million wires coming out of your blocks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah I had talked to him about the Block he has and it dose not come with gold colored hard wear just the block is. As far as the Acrylic Tubing I bought it and the fittings when it first came out. But I am not sure if I am going to use it or not as it is 3/8" ID and I dont want to restrict my flow. but the new that EK has is 1/2" ID so I am thinking real hard on it now.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to put QDC's in line with it so I can remove motherboard if I want to. I might be ordering the EK also and see what one works better. or I might just use the 3/8" white Primochill Tubing I have on the mother board instead of the 1/2" and see if I can not get better radius on my turns and make it look better.
> 
> My head is about to explode withe trying to figure this out. I have 3 things that is really affecting my decision.
> 
> 
> How to have the QDC's with Ridgid tubing and still look good??
> Do i want to spend 2 days learning how to do this and delay my progress on the build.
> Do I want to use the primochill I already have or order new EK fittings and aryclic tube or a Combination of the 2???
> I am tempted to not do it at this time and plan on doing it later. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> love how my comment just gets ignored.


Looks to me like he replied to you.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Seross, I know I am probably to late seing as how you have already drilled holes for LED's. But check this guys build log, http://www.overclock.net/t/1371201/build-log-the-virus-lab/. He uses a really awesome method to light up his blocks. This way you wont have a million wires coming out of your blocks.


You comment has not been ignored. I will look through this thread and tell you what I think. No reason to say anything until I have a chance to look through it and can comment and say something besides thanks. I am curious to see but I have also already drilled the block's out and have the LED's glued in. but maybe I can learn something that will help make it look good.

Plus with my OCD right now I am Obsessive about figuring out the tubing.. Cant think of anything else right now!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Seross, I know I am probably to late seing as how you have already drilled holes for LED's. But check this guys build log, http://www.overclock.net/t/1371201/build-log-the-virus-lab/. He uses a really awesome method to light up his blocks. This way you wont have a million wires coming out of your blocks.


Nice but that is a verry small case when you look at the case from Scott.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Nice but that is a verry small case when you look at the case from Scott.


Hallo Swarzenegger good morning. Let me give you a tip look at:

-my buildlog pictures you see a picture how its don;
- singularity computers site the have a few different options too.

So now brake have coffee and take a look. "No fluffy tubing".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Hallo Swarzenegger good morning. Let me give you a tip look at:
> 
> -my buildlog pictures you see a picture how its don;
> - singularity computers site the have a few different options too.
> 
> So now brake have coffee and take a look. "No fluffy tubing".


but I like fluffy tubing!!!

I know how it is done and I am trying to figure out what will look best to me and does look good. I want straight nice runs but I also want to be able to use QDC's so that I can pull the mother board. I will have to look back through your build log as I don't ever remember seeing the motherboard and everything plumbed up..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> but I like fluffy tubing!!!
> 
> I know how it is done and I am trying to figure out what will look best to me and does look good. I want straight nice runs but I also want to be able to use QDC's so that I can pull the mother board. I will have to look back through your build log as I don't ever remember seeing the motherboard and everything plumbed up..


No you dont hi hi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eGY5B8mJmY&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLBA1C77A8DA73EB44

2 min 38 sec
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxblWYac11g

23min 22 sec
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTb7PZv58c0


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> No you dont hi hi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eGY5B8mJmY&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLBA1C77A8DA73EB44
> 
> 2 min 38 sec
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxblWYac11g
> 
> 23min 22 sec
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTb7PZv58c0


Thanks for this but at work it is impossible to watch video's so I will have to save this until i am home.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks for this but at work it is impossible to watch video's so I will have to save this until i am home.


Thats oke. What i did was i watch the films and later i stop the film and make a snapshot and print it out.
on the picture i sign up wich connectors the used to complete. So i had my first shoppingslist.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Thats oke. What i did was i watch the films and later i stop the film and make a snapshot and print it out.
> on the picture i sign up wich connectors the used to complete. So i had my first shoppingslist.


You are more organized than me. I want to try everything and see how it looks in my case. So I need all fittings and ect!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You are more organized than me. I want to try everything and see how it looks in my case. So I need all fittings and ect!!!


That what i do always. But now that i plan to do my other case to i already get more connectors. Its like the guy in singularity computer says you always need a box full off connectors and extensions so you dont have to stop. The bad thing about is that a box full cost about 1000 euro.
If you build for other people its no problem because you get your investments out of it again.


----------



## thestache

This is coming along well. Love tubing between GPUs instead of bridging blocks, it looks great.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> This is coming along well. Love tubing between GPUs instead of bridging blocks, it looks great.


yes that is one of the things I am pleased with.. but the other I am still thinking on it. I have the primochill fittings and acrylic in white so I am going to try to make it look better and then use the regular tubing with QDC's to supply the water and I will most likely use the flex tubing in and out of the CPU and GPU's. just need something that I can make the bends with to connect the ram and motherboard blocks with out it looking so bad!!

thanks for the compliment.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes that is one of the things I am pleased with.. but the other I am still thinking on it. I have the primochill fittings and acrylic in white so I am going to try to make it look better and then use the regular tubing with QDC's to supply the water and I will most likely use the flex tubing in and out of the CPU and GPU's. just need something that I can make the bends with to connect the ram and motherboard blocks with out it looking so bad!!
> 
> thanks for the compliment.


No worries and all good practical ideas. Good luck with the cable management, it's going to be tough getting all those LED cables to look neat but I'm sure you'll figure something pretty neat out to get it to work.


----------



## seross69

Here is the motherboard I am going to use to make my server.



The Asus Z87 WS. It has 4 PCIE 3.0 slots at 8x each so I can run 2 raid cards, 10GB NIC and all at 8x, It also has 8 SATA 3 onbaord.



Here is its with the sleevecover pulled off.



What I see when I open the box.. a pile and mess of accessories!!!



You get 10 SATA 3.0 Cables, SLI and Crossfire Bridges and a 2 X USB 2.0 and firewire bracket.



A better picture of the accessories.



And the gold and black motherboard.



The board from the back.



This is why I am getting the EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Gold CPU block. I bet that will look sexy on the board.


----------



## seross69

Here is the memory I am going to use in the server.



G.Skill Sniper 16GB of 1600MHZ ram



The ram naked out of the package!!



A good picture of one of the sticks so you can read what it is.



One more Picture of the 2 sticks

16 GB ram for a Media/File Server now that is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Here is the CPU I am going to use in the File/media server. Got this one so it can trans-code and stream to the multiply devices in my Home. iPads, iPhones, iPods. etc..



The intel i5-4670k....



Here it is with the fan that comes with it.



Tghe CPU all by itself..



And here is a good picture if you want to read the information on the CPU


----------



## seross69

The Server all Put together.



Here it is before I put the CPU water block on it.



Here it is with the sexy radiator and the water block on it.

I am thinking of watercooling the ram since I have heat spreaders and water block for them left..

Now that would be *Excessive Insanity.*


----------



## seross69

If you look at my first post I have started a Table of contents. it is just a start and will be improved as I go.


----------



## wthenshaw

Yay! More repeated photos...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yay! More repeated photos...


glad you enjoyed them


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> glad you enjoyed them


----------



## seross69

Here is what the Case Labs Ventilated Bay Covers look like on a case.



If you look at the right side of the picture you can see the black drive cages. That is also what is behind the ventilated cover that is on.



Now here is the case with both of the dual bay Ventilated Covers on. I really like these as it provides air flow and you really can see whats behind them...

Like everything else Case Labs make they are of awesome quality and very well made. If you want some front ventilation then I recommend you get these.


----------



## seross69

Here is the Pump and Reservoir I will be using on the Movie PC and the Storage/back-up Server The EK EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0.



this is the reservoir in the box



Very Well packages like all of the EK gear



There is a nice little reservoir ready to be used.



this is the Pump to be used with this reservoir all packaged up



See how well packaged the pump and accessories are??



Here is what it comes with the DCP 4.0 pump power adapter, decouple pad and mounts..


----------



## seross69

Here is how I am going to control all of my cooling. I will be using a Aquaero 6 Pro and a Aquaero 5 LT with 4 USB Poweradjust. and various temp sensors and flow sensors. The only thing I don't plan on doing is having the AQ Shut down the PC. But that might Change later.



I will be using a water block and already have 2 of them and 2 LT's and now a 6 Pro coming














.. need to get rid of one of the LT's and a water block and ... If only I had the AC pumps with the Aquabus. then I could make the load less on the LT by using the USB Poweradjust to control some fans.

Does anyone know how many virtual sensors you can have?? I know I have seen the answer somewhere but can not find it??


----------



## seross69

Getting the Mora 9*140 Rad's fans all tied together with a wiring harnesses I made and a Swiftech 8-Way PWM Splitter Box.



Here is one of my creations



And here is another one!!



This is a good picture of the 8-Way PWM Splitter Box that I am using to hook 18 fans up. I made 6 harnesses one for each row of 3 fans.



I am in the process of hooking the fans to the harnesses I made



Tieing all the cables to the fans so it looks nice and neat.



A close up of my cable management.



And here it is all complete!!!!!!!!!!

IS this a little excessive??


----------



## seross69

Rerun warning!!!

Now that I have got the public service message out of the way. I am posting pictures and telling about what I am doing in a chronological order. I know this has been shown but believe it or not I have had lots of people ask what I am talking about when I mention the Massive Reservoir!!



A Massive 8 Bay Reservoir with water fall effects I hope!! It should as it was made like I designed it.



If you look between the divides I had then scribe something. The first one says Cool World PC, The 2nd one says Excessive Insanity and the 3rd one saysFrozenQ Ultimate Liquid Fusion.



One more Picture!! Now that is Sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











I have it installed in the case.



Looks so good to me............











Oh so so sexy !!!!!!!!!!











And this is what it is going to look like when the cathode is turned on!!! SEXY









For got to mention one thing and that is they will be one on each side!!!!!























now that is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Here is how I am going to control all of my cooling. I will be using a Aquaero 6 Pro and a Aquaero 5 LT with 4 USB Poweradjust. and various temp sensors and flow sensors. The only thing I don't plan on doing is having the AQ Shut down the PC. But that might Change later.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be using a water block and already have 2 of them and 2 LT's and now a 6 Pro coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. need to get rid of one of the LT's and a water block and ... If only I had the AC pumps with the Aquabus. then I could make the load less on the LT by using the USB Poweradjust to control some fans.
> 
> Does anyone know how many virtual sensors you can have?? I know I have seen the answer somewhere but can not find it??


Ahum nice drawing you got there. print print


----------



## kpoeticg

This build reminds of that scene in Crocodile Dundee where he's like "You call that a knife? THIS IS A KNIFE!!!" LOL


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Rerun warning!!!


That res should be twice as tall.


----------



## dougb62




----------



## DarthBaggins

Lmao


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HAHAHA
+1


----------



## mandrix

If you run the LT as a slave, then you will have 4 virtual sensors available from the Master. But that is plenty, really. I use one virtual sensor to combine several ambient temps for an average, and another one to calculate air/water delta t.
Remember that when you run an LT as slave then only the fan headers are usuable, i.e. the flow and temp headers etc. can't be used.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> If you run the LT as a slave, then you will have 4 virtual sensors available from the Master. But that is plenty, really. I use one virtual sensor to combine several ambient temps for an average, and another one to calculate air/water delta t.
> Remember that when you run an LT as slave then only the fan headers are usuable, i.e. the flow and temp headers etc. can't be used.


Mandrix Actually Shoggy told me that you had 4 temp sensors and 1 flow sensor. Because the AQ 6 will treat this as 4 PA's.. so the max you can have with a AQ6, AQ5 LT as slave and 4 PA's is 20 Temp Sensors and 6 flow sensors..


----------



## kpoeticg

Since you already have 5 computers in here, maybe it wouldn't hurt to get 2 Aquero 6 Pro's, each with an LT Slave since you already have the slaves. That should open a whole world of options to you. They'll be disassociated from each other, but you can reach em from the same screen.

Or you could check out THIS thread. I'm pretty sure he's just working out the final issue's. That might be more appropriate for a build of the magnitude =)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Since you already have 5 computers in here, maybe it wouldn't hurt to get 2 Aquero 6 Pro's, each with an LT Slave since you already have the slaves. That should open a whole world of options to you. They'll be disassociated from each other, but you can reach em from the same screen.


OK sent me the Pro and I will make plans for this!!







I actually had consider this but decided I wanted to do it all with 1 AQ 6 Pro and the LT plus the PA's. This will show better the full capabilities of the Aqauero System. And I also will be using a PA ultra to control the fans and pump on the 3 computers in the pedestal and a LT for the server if the software will work with Server 2012..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Or you could check out THIS thread. I'm pretty sure he's just working out the final issue's. That might be more appropriate for a build of the magnitude =)


I do not like the display to be seen on the out side like that. I think it is a great controller and I have been following him. But I have no interest in having something like that on the front of my PC. So to me it would make it look worse not better and it is not .... I dont know. I just know at this point in time I do not like the idea of anything like this in my case..

The only thing that will me visible in mine is the card reader, the USB panels and the start and shut down buttons and I am thinking of hiding one set of them so its not visible. I have multiply drive cages and Blue ray players but these are hidden.


----------



## kpoeticg

No prob. I wuz just pointing it out. I've read through that whole thread, and it seems like that controller can handle alot more fans/amps. That's why i made the comment about "appropriate for a build of this magnitude" As far as the 2nd A6 pro, i wouldn't usually suggest something like that for a build NOT called Excessive Insanity =D


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> No prob. I wuz just pointing it out. I've read through that whole thread, and it seems like that controller can handle alot more fans/amps. That's why i made the comment about "appropriate for a build of this magnitude" As far as the 2nd A6 pro, i wouldn't usually suggest something like that for a build NOT called Excessive Insanity =D


ohhhhhhh you not going to send me one so I can do that????


----------



## kpoeticg

I'm still waiting patiently to get mine


----------



## socketus

I'm rolling thru the thread, looking for a pic of the full case with peds and top, to compare it to today's pic post of tower with res installed .. and what do I find ?

MORA and RES TOWER and TX10 FRONT

all from 4 weeks ago ... really !?!



ps - as a tip, mebbe you should go edit post 3 and start posting pix that would tell the story of this build in as few pix possible, in order. I know you've posted pic links, but a lot of people like to see completed pics on the first page, for a quick look.
I dunno if you're posting the links for your double or rerun pic posts, but I can tell you this - I AM CONFUSED !!

let me outta the house of mirrors by seross









Its hard to keep track, but when I read wthenshaw's couple of posts about repeated pics, I knew that I wasn't alone in my suspicion ... soylent green is people !!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> I'm rolling thru the thread, looking for a pic of the full case with peds and top, to compare it to today's pic post of tower with res installed .. and what do I find ?
> 
> MORA and RES TOWER and TX10 FRONT
> 
> all from 4 weeks ago ... really !?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - as a tip, mebbe you should go edit post 3 and start posting pix that would tell the story of this build in as few pix possible, in order. I know you've posted pic links, but a lot of people like to see completed pics on the first page, for a quick look.
> I dunno if you're posting the links for your double or rerun pic posts, but I can tell you this - I AM CONFUSED !!
> 
> let me outta the house of mirrors by seross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to keep track, but when I read wthenshaw's couple of posts about repeated pics, I knew that I wasn't alone in my suspicion ... soylent green is people !!


You think you are confused how do you think I feel. I know it is bad but it has been fun so far. really not much to learn here. and hopefully I will be able to come real close to finishing when I get home and then I will be able to post better links. I should have been making a TOC to begin with. and next time when I am home I will put all used pictures in a Different folder so I can stop the reruns. Because I sure don't remember doing what you showed me!!!














I don't know if I will ever be able to get links and all organized with this build.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Mandrix Actually Shoggy told me that you had 4 temp sensors and 1 flow sensor. Because the AQ 6 will treat this as 4 PA's.. so the max you can have with a AQ6, AQ5 LT as slave and 4 PA's is 20 Temp Sensors and 6 flow sensors..


Hear hear "some one is awake". I'm still flowting on my dream.


----------



## seross69

This is one picture I sure don't remember but I found it in my thread while looking though the pictures. H*** I found a lot of pictures I did not know I had posted and posted and posted.

I remember us talking about this good rum, I can remember buy a couple of bottles of it and I can remember drinking it but this picture is not my house. I hope it is Barts house. if not there is even more I dont remember...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Mandrix Actually Shoggy told me that you had 4 temp sensors and 1 flow sensor. Because the AQ 6 will treat this as 4 PA's.. so the max you can have with a AQ6, AQ5 LT as slave and 4 PA's is 20 Temp Sensors and 6 flow sensors..


Wait a minute. Let's leave the PA2's out of it for now and stick with the AQ6 w/LT as slave.
In the past, no inputs from the LT were available in Slave mode except the 4 fan headers, as far as I know.
Now, if they changed something with the AQ6, then it is not documented and there is no way anyone but AC (Shoggy) would know, so since no one actually has an AQ6 yet that I know of.

But anyway your question was how many virtual temperatures would be available, and I'll stick with 4 since that's the way it is with the AQ5 series. But once again, if something changed with the AQ6 then it is not documented yet that I know of.


----------



## seross69

Here is the HDD Side mount for anyone that is thinking of buying a TX10-D. These are real nice and enable you to hold twenty 3.5" drives or forty 2.5" HDD/SSD's. You can also mount fans on them to keep your drives nice and cool. These fit on either the Pedestal or the Top or Bottom heat chamber of the TX10..



This is what the HDD side mount looks like



Here it is with the 3.5" HDD holders. each mount holds 5 of these.



Here is the mount with 14 of the 2 X 2.5 to 3.5" HDD/SSD adapters



And 2 Side mounts and the adapters again.

With these anyone can have a little *Excessive Insanity!!!!*


----------



## seross69

Rerun alert!!! Here is the drives I am going to put in the HDD Side mounts



a Excessive about of SAS, 10k and 15k Drives and 12 3TB 7200 RPM drives.



Another picture in case you did not believe your eyes the first time.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wait a minute. Let's leave the PA2's out of it for now and stick with the AQ6 w/LT as slave.
> In the past, no inputs from the LT were available in Slave mode except the 4 fan headers, as far as I know.
> Now, if they changed something with the AQ6, then it is not documented and there is no way anyone but AC (Shoggy) would know, so since no one actually has an AQ6 yet that I know of.
> 
> But anyway your question was how many virtual temperatures would be available, and I'll stick with 4 since that's the way it is with the AQ5 series. But once again, if something changed with the AQ6 then it is not documented yet that I know of.


thanks for your answer mandrix and be sure I will be coming back to you with lots of questions.. I have been asking about 2 questions a day in the Aqauero 6 thread....


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thanks for your answer mandrix and be sure I will be coming back to you with lots of questions.. I have been asking about 2 questions a day in the Aqauero 6 thread....


I talked to Shoggy and you are right, the first 4 temp sensors will be available on the Slave device.
Other than that, only the 4 fan headers, so I was 1/2 right.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> This is one picture I sure don't remember but I found it in my thread while looking though the pictures. H*** I found a lot of pictures I did not know I had posted and posted and posted.
> 
> I remember us talking about this good rum, I can remember buy a couple of bottles of it and I can remember drinking it but this picture is not my house. I hope it is Barts house. if not there is even more I dont remember...


I like Potrum 54% but not pure with cola. Or wodka and juse "whe call it "screwdriver".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I like Potrum 54% but not pure with cola. Or wodka and juse "whe call it "screwdriver".


we also call it a screwdriver.. But rum and coke is the only drink to drink to me unless you have a real good single malt whiskey that is at least 18 years old...


----------



## P1kk3wyn

I have been following this thread for ages. and I saw that Kraken rum. and just had to find it. I live in South Africa, and took me ages to find, but i now have a bottle, it was worth the search. and epic insane pc this(just so i keep it somewhat pc talk)


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> This is one picture I sure don't remember but I found it in my thread while looking though the pictures. H*** I found a lot of pictures I did not know I had posted and posted and posted.
> 
> I remember us talking about this good rum, I can remember buy a couple of bottles of it and I can remember drinking it but this picture is not my house. I hope it is Barts house. if not there is even more I dont remember...


That's not my house buddy. I'm FAR too poor to live in something that looks THAT nice! My house is a hobo's cardboard box compared to that place.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lmao, as long as its a high quality cardboard box you're livin it up


----------



## Bart

I live in a Case Labs M8.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Heard those are quiet roomy


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I live in a Case Labs M8.


Are you living in the case or the box the case came with???


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Are you living in the case or the box the case came with???


With my gut, I wouldn't fit in either one, LOL! If my gut was removable, it would fit in the box.







MY M8 is packed with too much stuff. A bloody CAT wouldn't find any room in that thing.


----------



## socketus

aint you glad you bought a basement for the m8 !


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> aint you glad you bought a basement for the m8 !


LOLOLOL! Truth!


----------



## seross69

But I just wonder why stop with one. you might need another as a bomb shelter!!!


----------



## seross69

Thinking of trading my 4 Alphacool VPP655 Single Edition pumps for 4 Aquacomputer D5 Pump Mechnics with USB and Aquabus Interface with 30 dollars difference for each.

what I am wondering is does anyone have the Aquacomputer pumps and is it worth it to have control of the pumps with this. can you actually reduce noise and then have the power you need when you need it.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thinking of trading my 4 Alphacool VPP655 Single Edition pumps for 4 Aquacomputer D5 Pump Mechnics with USB and Aquabus Interface with 30 dollars difference for each.
> 
> what I am wondering is does anyone have the Aquacomputer pumps and is it worth it to have control of the pumps with this. can you actually reduce noise and then have the power you need when you need it.


I got them. And if you look at the beautiful "Project N.V." you see them also. And "Seanimus" got them.
I aslo got two other D5 pomp and control them befor with the koollance control panel.
Is it worth it. Hard to say. Reduce noice !! Depending of you controles i think.

I took a watch at the Aqua site and seen the XT Ultra pomps the use less power and have ceramic stuff in to reduce noise.
The only bad thing the wont fit in you pomp top. The are bigger but only use about 5 watt.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I got them. And if you look at the beautiful "Project N.V." you see them also. And "Seanimus" got them.
> I aslo got two other D5 pomp and control them befor with the koollance control panel.
> Is it worth it. Hard to say. Reduce noice !! Depending of you controles i think.
> 
> I took a watch at the Aqua site and seen the XT Ultra pomps the use less power and have ceramic stuff in to reduce noise.
> The only bad thing the wont fit in you pomp top. The are bigger but only use about 5 watt.


Yeah I am not sure if I want to get the USB D-5's on one hand it would be nice to have them controlled by the AQ controller but on the other hand will I really be controlling them. I am not sure of this!!! I want and had hoped someone would have something to say to help convince me to get them...

Boys and their toys!!!!


----------



## seross69

This is what I am going to populate the HDD Side mounts with.

First we have 10 WD Velocity Raptors that will be in a Raid 50 to stream movies from the media server to my daughters Movie PC..





Here they are still dressed in the Ice packs...



And the naked drives!!!! I know there is only 8 their but I bought 2 more at a very good price last week from a member.. so now I have 10!!!!

Should be a good fast raid array...


----------



## seross69

The 2nd set of drives that is going in the side mounts

8 WD black 2.5" 750Gb HDD that will also be in a raid 50



I like the 2.5" hard drives so much. I think they are so cute











here is 8 drives in the adapters ready for the cages. this is what I like get 8 in the place of four. but I know smaller drives...



Wonder how they will perform as a 50 raid array. I hope to find out soon....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> This is what I am going to populate the HDD Side mounts with.
> 
> First we have 10 WD Velocity Raptors that will be in a Raid 50 to stream movies from the media server to my daughters Movie PC..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1697420/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are still dressed in the Ice packs...
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1697421/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> And the naked drives!!!! I know there is only 8 their but I bought 2 more at a very good price last week from a member.. so now I have 10!!!!
> 
> Should be a good fast raid array...


Looking good:

Now i see these "i rimember seeing look a like ones complete with a acryl cover so you can look inside" but thats a long time ago. Dont now eaven if the still exist.

Yes yes found them :



https://www.google.nl/search?q=google&espv=210&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=B2dZUqzUDIKd0QWI8oGwBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1152&bih=749&dpr=1#es_sm=93&espv=210&q=western+digital&tbm=isch&facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=gdLwP0jX7ObU3M%3A%3B4gNd_pCfNioYSM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fcontent.hwigroup.net%252Fimages%252Fproducts%252Fxl%252F001330%252Fwestern_digital_raptor_x_150gb.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fnl.hardware.info%252Fproductinfo%252F1330%252Fwestern-digital-raptor-x-150gb%3B1381%3B1080


----------



## CoolRonZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> This is what I am going to populate the HDD Side mounts with.
> 
> First we have 10 WD Velocity Raptors that will be in a Raid 50 to stream movies from the media server to my daughters Movie PC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are still dressed in the Ice packs...
> 
> 
> 
> And the naked drives!!!! I know there is only 8 their but I bought 2 more at a very good price last week from a member.. so now I have 10!!!!
> 
> Should be a good fast raid array...


what exactly is RAID50? and can/will you share your media drives between/with all your individual PC's inside your case? I'm sorry if I'm lazy to see if this has already been asked/answered....


----------



## CoolRonZ

and btw, great job bro, you're doing an amazing job, tons of work, but looks really really interesting!







I dont want to even think about the cost in money and time you spend on your baby.....







WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> what exactly is RAID50? and can/will you share your media drives between/with all your individual PC's inside your case? I'm sorry if I'm lazy to see if this has already been asked/answered....


Not sure if this is correct, but this is what I got from Googling it: LINK


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Now i see these "i rimember seeing look a like ones complete with a acryl cover so you can look inside" but thats a long time ago. Dont now eaven if the still exist.
> 
> Yes yes found them :


Ahh, yes. The Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000 RPM. I actually still have one, but I swapped it out for the Vertex 4 256GB SSD I'm using now. It will always be one of my favorite pieces of hardware, along with my 8800GTS Fatal1ty Edition.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> what exactly is RAID50? and can/will you share your media drives between/with all your individual PC's inside your case? I'm sorry if I'm lazy to see if this has already been asked/answered....


Yes I will be using a 10GB switch to network everything together. A raid 50 is 2 or more raid 5 arrays striped across the arrays. You can lose 1 drive per each raid 5 array and not lose data.. They are lots of the site on the net that can explain it better than me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> and btw, great job bro, you're doing an amazing job, tons of work, but looks really really interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to even think about the cost in money and time you spend on your baby.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## seross69

Some more 2.5" drives that I am putting in this baby for my server...



The Seagate Savvio 10k.2 146 GB 10k RPM SAS Drives



Here is the 6 I will be using...



The 6 HDD in the adapters ready to be put in the drive cages. I am really curious on how this will perform and to compare them to other drives.



An excessive amount of 2.5" HDD in the adapters ready to go in the cages. NICEEEEEEEEEE









just a little *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah I am not sure if I want to get the USB D-5's on one hand it would be nice to have them controlled by the AQ controller but on the other hand will I really be controlling them. I am not sure of this!!! I want and had hoped someone would have something to say to help convince me to get them...
> 
> Boys and their toys!!!!


Truthfully I do not know how well the AC USB pumps are controlled with the Aquasuite software, since I've never owned that particular pump.
But, both my pumps are pwm......and the AC Aquasuite software + Aquaero can control pwm pumps very nicely. I guess that's why I never considered the USB pumps.
I started out with D5 variable > MCP35X > MCP35x2 > MCP35x2 + Swiftech D5 PWM. The combination of MCP35x2 + Swiftech D5 PWM might seem a strange combination, but both pumps have their strong points, and since both have pwm control the Aquaero + Aquasuite software can control them very nicely & precisely.
It's all about whatever appeals to you, I guess.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Truthfully I do not know how well the AC USB pumps are controlled with the Aquasuite software, since I've never owned that particular pump.
> But, both my pumps are pwm......and the AC Aquasuite software + Aquaero can control pwm pumps very nicely. I guess that's why I never considered the USB pumps.
> I started out with D5 variable > MCP35X > MCP35x2 > MCP35x2 + Swiftech D5 PWM. The combination of MCP35x2 + Swiftech D5 PWM might seem a strange combination, but both pumps have their strong points, and since both have pwm control the Aquaero + Aquasuite software can control them very nicely & precisely.
> It's all about whatever appeals to you, I guess.


In my former system i had two D5 pomps and controle them with a koollance controler. I found out that when i turn the controler down to 5 \ 6 there is almost no sound and the flow is still good. At that tim ihad no flow guige\ meter.

So it is not only flowrate it is also sound. I am sure that you dont want you fans running 100% So you want to control it all. And it is the same with pumps.


----------



## MykaAurora

Subbed, learning, thank you.


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> I done it with some gskill 2400 and popped one of the chips off


I ripped one of the chips of my gskill 2400, it was like it was hardly attached it came of so easy


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> In my former system i had two D5 pomps and controle them with a koollance controler. I found out that when i turn the controler down to 5 \ 6 there is almost no sound and the flow is still good. At that tim ihad no flow guige\ meter.
> 
> So it is not only flowrate it is also sound. I am sure that you dont want you fans running 100% So you want to control it all. And it is the same with pumps.


Yes, with Aquasuite and the AQ5's mine are controlled just like I want them.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes, with Aquasuite and the AQ5's mine are controlled just like I want them.


I think Scott is not a gamer so i guess he can use silent pumps. Yes yes he needs D5's


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I think Scott is not a gamer so i guess he can use silent pumps. Yes yes he needs D5's


Not being a hardcore gamer how does that show I can use silent pumps? I would think most people want low noise in there system. I already have D-5's and the debate is if I want to sell/return for credit the ones I have and use the AQ with USB and Aquabus or just use the regular D-5's that I already have..

But not really much of a debate as I have decided to goahead and order the Aquacomputer D5 Pump Mechnics with USB and Aquabus Interface so That I can control them with the Aquaero...


----------



## seross69

I decided to take a brake from playing with hard drives and do some work on the pedestal that will be on top.



This is what the pedestal looks like after you assembly it.



See normally they have a plain blank for the back.



But I ordered these backs. so I can mount 2 EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 140's



so I can mount 2 EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 140's



And as you can see I was having so much fun assembling this that I forgot to take pictures for each step.



Give you an idea of the size of that is a 27" monitor



I have 2 Swiftech Helix 140MM 9-Blade Z-Bearing Fan in push/pull on each of the radiators.




Here are 2 of those fans in the box.


----------



## seross69

A Panasonic thin slot loading Blu-ray burner.



Nice and thin to go in the 5.25" bays.



Got one like this because I got a bay device that holds this and 4 SSD's!!



Here is 2 of the SSD's I am going to use. They have good reviews and not much slower than the Samsung's 840's..



These will be for the TVPC in a Raid 1



Well speaking of Samsungs Here are two 250 GB 840's



As you can see this model comes with a lot of accessories, a bay adapter, software, SATA Cable, a rubber gasket for larger enclosures and a USB device you can just plug into it and use it like a USB drive.



Another Picture of it and all the accessories.



Here are the 2 Drives they are going to be used in a Raid 1 array as OS drive for the Back-up server.



The 4 SSD's in the device...



The bay Device with 4 SSD's and the Blu-ray burner.



The Front is alumunium so just need it coat it so it will be white like the case and I have a hidden Blu-ray burner.


----------



## TATH

You Bleu ray burner looks like a burner for a laptop. Same shape.

Good decision devide the system up during the build.

"last week yes baby" he's going home. damoi !







ET damoi!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not being a hardcore gamer how does that show I can use silent pumps? I would think most people want low noise in there system. I already have D-5's and the debate is if I want to sell/return for credit the ones I have and use the AQ with USB and Aquabus or just use the regular D-5's that I already have..
> 
> But not really much of a debate as I have decided to goahead and order the Aquacomputer D5 Pump Mechnics with USB and Aquabus Interface so That I can control them with the Aquaero...


If you have the PWM D5's you can control them just as well, if not better than the D5's with USB. Which ones do you have?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> If you have the PWM D5's you can control them just as well, if not better than the D5's with USB. Which ones do you have?


I have the regular D-5 right now but I am going to be placing a order for 4 of the Aquacomputer with the USB.. Dont need any d-5's do you??


----------



## kpoeticg

I also have an FP58 =)
I'm grabbing the SilverStone slot-load BluRay Burner for it though cuz it has better reviews than the Panasonic =)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I also have an FP58 =)
> I'm grabbing the SilverStone slot-load BluRay Burner for it though cuz it has better reviews than the Panasonic =)


Where did you find the silverstone one and unless they have changed it is a Panasonic also!! I did a lot of research before I bought it. It had got to the point that it was just about impossible to find the Silverstone Blu-ray burner and when you did it was 3 to 4 more times expensive than the Panasonic..


----------



## kpoeticg

It's more expensive. It's like 150 on Amazon. I read alot of Newegg reviews on slim bluray burners. And i heard the phrase "made a mistake and bought the Panasonic b4 i tried this one" alot of times. The Silverstone SOB02 i've only found on Amazon though

Maybe i didn't do enough research myself if the Silverstone is made by Panasonic. I considered modding my FP58 to accept a slim tray-load burner to save a few bucks too. Maybe I'll just do that then =\

Damn I was all set to order my SOB02 and reroute the button to a Vandal Switch. I love the stealth look of it, just read so many bad user reviews about the Panasonic model.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's more expensive. It's like 150 on Amazon. I read alot of Newegg reviews on slim bluray burners. And i heard the phrase "made a mistake and bought the Panasonic b4 i tried this one" alot of times. The Silverstone SOB02 i've only found on Amazon though
> 
> Maybe i didn't do enough research myself if the Silverstone is made by Panasonic. I considered modding my FP58 to accept a slim tray-load burner to save a few bucks too. Maybe I'll just do that then =\


Something about Newegg reviews.. Unless it is under 3 egg I dont worry about it. Because people that are happy with the product is not going to take time to write a review for the most part. But if they have any little trouble they will be giving bad reviews and complaining loud.

Think about it. How many products have you bought you were happy with that you actually gave a review on it??

How many products have you bought that you were unhappy with that you left reviews on? usually multiply reviews on??

Also I am not saying one is better than the other because I have not even powered up the one I have..









And it was purchased 4 or 5 months ago....


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I completely agree with you about the review thing. I TRY to leave good reviews for something that works better than i expected. Or at least for traders that deserve it. But it's like 90% more likely for people to leave reviews for negative reasons because they're motivated. Positive reviews is generally more of an "If i get around to it" thing =P


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah I completely agree with you about the review thing. I TRY to leave good reviews for something that works better than i expected. Or at least for traders that deserve it. But it's like 90% more likely for people to leave reviews for negative reasons because they're motivated. Positive reviews is generally more of an "If i get around to it" thing =P


Brand Names and OEM's is something people take very little time to consider.

Drives are usually made by 2 or 3 OEM,s.. Or the major parts are. Like memory is either made by Samsung, Hynix or Micron(Crucial)

So Paying High dollar for Special Corsair Ram dose not make since. Granted they test and are suppose to have great quality control but for me I would rather use G.Skill and get the same memory at a lot less money...


----------



## kpoeticg

+1

The only reason i didn't look into who OEM's the SOB02 is because there's really only 2 choices for slot load BluRay burners and i've read a bunch of negative stuff about the Panasonic. But logic should tell me that's actually MORE of a reason to dbl check


----------



## seross69

Dont get me wrong I believe you get what you pay for.. But I also believe a lot of what we pay for is a name. Now this is coming from a man building what I am







Yeah I know some of my purchases I could have got cheaper or better but I really like the look of them


----------



## seross69

Also if you look at the review of the SOB02 on tweaktown enlarge the picture of the drive and it says Panasonic on it... LOL

Dont buy the Panasonic because the Silverstone is better..
















LOL just playing...


----------



## kpoeticg

I love the choices you've made so far. The only reason i commented on the Panasonic is because we obviously have been on the same hunt to fill our FP58's and a large part of my own "research" was reading all the competitions reviews on Newegg. The fact that the Panasonic SlotLoad came up more than once in LG burner reviews gave me a bad feeling about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Also if you look at the review of the SOB02 on tweaktown enlarge the picture of the drive and it says Panasonic on it... LOL
> 
> Dont buy the Panasonic because the Silverstone is better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL just playing...


No you're right, i should've looked into the SilverStone itself more before i commented on it =\
Looks like either choice will be the same result. So either mod my FP58 and lose that nice stealth look about it or I'll be buying a Panasonic OR pay more for the same Panasonic with a different brand written on it =P


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I love the choices you've made so far. The only reason i commented on the Panasonic is because we obviously have been on the same hunt to fill our FP58's and a large part of my own "research" was reading all the competitions reviews on Newegg. The fact that the Panasonic SlotLoad came up more than once in LG burner reviews gave me a bad feeling about it.
> No you're right, i should've looked into the SilverStone itself more before i commented on it =\
> Looks like either choice will be the same result. So either mod my FP58 and lose that nice stealth look about it or I'll be buying a Panasonic OR pay more for the same Panasonic with a different brand written on it =P


I would keep what you have and either get the Panasonic or the SOB02 depending on price. It is The panisonic is 65 at amazon. get the Panasonic and if you have problems burning (it should read fine) then Later get a USB Burner. I like those better any way..

I the big picture 65 is not much money!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Well you've just pointed out to me how foolish it would be to get the SilverStone LOL. If i remember right, they have the same specs. So i'm pretty confident now that it's the same drive. The SOB02 was at least $150 last time i checked, maybe even a little more.

I guess Panasonic It Is. It's true i don't plan on burning a crazy amount of BluRay's. Just figured it's pointless to buy a DVD Burner for high end build.

Thanks for helping me work that out


----------



## seross69

No Problem and as I have always said see I am smarter than the Average Bear!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Average Bear drinks an Above Average Beer









Ahh that's better. Now I feel Above Average again


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Average Bear drinks an Above Average Beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh that's better. Now I feel Above Average again


This bear likes Black rum (not spiced unless it is Kraken) and coke... Lots and lots of it. and in 3.5 days I will finally be able to have 10 or 20 of these. Doubles that is!!!


----------



## dman811

I would like to see how many drinks it takes to make you the second half of the emote Scott. (the one that falls down)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I would like to see how many drinks it takes to make you the second half of the emote Scott. (the one that falls down)


Never happened yet!! and it will take a lot for this to happen!!!


----------



## seross69

Some more SAS Drives



here is 4 300GB 15K RPM SAS HDD



and here is 2 More for a total of 6..


----------



## seross69

More SAS Drives



These are 146 GB 15K drives



Here they are in the hard drive cages By Case Labs



I have a total of 6 of these. I cant wait to power them up and bench them. See how fast they are!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have the regular D-5 right now but I am going to be placing a order for 4 of the Aquacomputer with the USB.. Dont need any d-5's do you??


I'm good for pumps. I actually have a spare D5 right now unless I decide to put it back in the Switch. On the main rig I run all pwm pumps.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm good for pumps. I actually have a spare D5 right now unless I decide to put it back in the Switch. On the main rig I run all pwm pumps.


From what I understand the Pumps with the Aquabus will work like and even better than the PMW pumps. Time will tell on this. But I feel like why have a cooling system control like the Aquearo and not use it to its full potential. To keep the rig as cool and quiet as possible.. I also Have a PMW pump I might use to, the Swiftech MCP35X2 with 2 Swiftech MC P35X-BK that you talk so good about. that I want to incorporate somehow into the system..

Well cant wait to see some updates from your progress.


----------



## seross69

1 more day and I will be headed home or in 48 hours I will be in Singapore on my way Home!!!!!!!























Then I can get some building done...



This is 8 2.5 Drives in one of the HDD Cages it is going to be fun to power all of these and still make it look neat and nice!!!



These are the drives I will be using for the Movie PC as My daughter has a large collection of itunes. Disney TV shows and such. This is not going on the server as I have always had problems trying to set it up like this so I will keep it local and back it up to the server. These will be in a raid 10 with a 60 GB SSD using the Intel Smart Response Technology.



The drives in one of the HDD cages



The same drives from the back.



The Seagate 3 TB drives that will be the main storage for the server and back-up server.



I will have 9 of these in a raid 50 for the back up server and 4 of them in Raid 5 for the file server.



Another View of them in the cage



The drives in a Cage from the Back..

Now that is going to be a *Excessive* amount of storage and thanks to Case Labs it is really easy to do with the adapters, HDD cages and HDD side mount.


----------



## TATH

I thinke whe mist one picture of a drive.


----------



## kpoeticg

So do you know yet how much accessible storage (after RAID's setup) you're gonna be working with by the end of the build? Or are you still brainstorming/shopping on the HD front?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> So do you know yet how much accessible storage (after RAID's setup) you're gonna be working with by the end of the build? Or are you still brainstorming/shopping on the HD front?


I need some more 3TB drives to finish up but other than this I Know how many drives I will have just dont know what level of raid I am going to use for sure and this will determine the amount of storage. Want to test and check the speed on each to see where the best level of performance/protection is..


----------



## kpoeticg

Sweet. Keep the updates coming. I'm loving watching this. People always make fun of me for the 2 shelves full of 1-3TB externals I've filled up over the years. This beast is probly gonna dbl that with 100% internal storage. I'm pretty sure I've never seen that outside of large company servers.









Even though I don't own a CaseLabs, you have me seriously wanting to buy a pedastal, strip out all my externals, and throw either my Odroid U2 (Actually, I don't think there's a possible way for my Odroid to handle that) or a cheap mitx board in there for an insane home server.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sweet. Keep the updates coming. I'm loving watching this. People always make fun of me for the 2 shelves full of 1-3TB externals I've filled up over the years. This beast is probly gonna dbl that with 100% internal storage. I'm pretty sure I've never seen that outside of large company servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I don't own a CaseLabs, you have me seriously wanting to buy a pedastal, strip out all my externals, and throw either my Odroid U2 (Actually, I don't think there's a possible way for my Odroid to handle that) or a cheap mitx board in there for an insane home server.


Whattttttttttt you dont have a Case Labs case????????? Shame on you.. I know what you need to be saving for!!!!

Just joking. but Seriously you do need one really need one, the purchase of one will help with global warming, reduce the national debt and all kinds of good things!!!

Do you have a build log??

Look on the 2nd post at the beginning of the log and open the spoilers for the different computers and you will get a idea of how I am going to use the drives. Now remember this is fluid and may change but you will get the general idea!!


----------



## kpoeticg

I've already read through that. I know it's still a WiP. I've already told you I'm a n00b modder. I don't have a build log yet because I've had trouble making certain decisions regarding my build so i wanted to get it organized in my head first. I've taken 100's of pictures of everything I've done though. I've been planning on starting a log since i started the mod. My build's in a HAF XB







Nothing nearly as epic as this or the other logs you've pointed me to =P. The entire reason i got interested in modding was wanting to have a portable rig that i can take back and forth with me without sacrificing a single damn thing LOL. As of today, the plan is to put a RIVE BE, 4930k, 2 290x's, UT60 280, UT60 120, XT45 360, and a 240 (Probly BI GTS). I've changed my plans many times along the way, which is why i haven't started a log yet. Lately I'm starting to realize that's the normal build log process though

Right now I have an Apogee Drive II for my Block/Pump. I'm torn between adding a 2nd 35x or getting a different block and by some miracle trying to fit 2 AC D5's somewhere else in my rig.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've already read through that. I know it's still a WiP. I've already told you I'm a n00b modder. I don't have a build log yet because I've had trouble making certain decisions regarding my build so i wanted to get it organized in my head first. I've taken 100's of pictures of everything I've done though. I've been planning on starting a log since i started the mod. My build's in a HAF XB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing nearly as epic as this or the other logs you've pointed me to =P. The entire reason i got interested in modding was wanting to have a portable rig that i can take back and forth with me without sacrificing a single damn thing LOL. As of today, the plan is to put a RIVE BE, 4930k, 2 290x's, UT60 280, UT60 120, XT45 360, and a 240 (Probly BI GTS). I've changed my plans many times along the way, which is why i haven't started a log yet. Lately I'm starting to realize that's the normal build log process though
> 
> Right now I have an Apogee Drive II for my Block/Pump. I'm torn between adding a 2nd 35x or getting a different block and by some miracle trying to fit 2 AC D5's somewhere else in my rig.


Well you idea may be better than what I have done with my build log.. Show a lot of pictures of parts and not much assembled.. But it has been fun also doing it like I have done itl


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the more build logs i read through, I'm realizing that that's what usually happens anyway. Since this is my first CaseMod, and first WC Build, i didn't have the experience or confidence to just start a build log without at least having my plan laid out in front of me. When i started my mod, i was still new to OCN and didn't realize how great and helpful everybody is. Now i know =P. That's why I'm gonna get around to starting my log soon. Just have about 1000 pictures (no exaggeration) to sort through. I only have my phone for a camera so gotta take alot of extra pics









HOLY $*(#R*#, I just looked in my Pics folder that ONLY has pics I've taken relating to this build. It has 2,940 pics in it. That's not including the last 2-3 days since i last uploaded pics from my phone









I've also had 100% intention of trying acrylic tubing in my XB too. But up until a cpl days ago i was just gonna have a 280 + 240 + 120. I made the final decision on ordering a 360 and thinner 240 last night. I think I'd stab myself in the throat with an acrylic pipe b4 i was able to make that much cooling work in my little XB with acrylic tubing =\

Ok, that's enough spamming your build log with my own personal stuff.
Sorry, u asked


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well the more build logs i read through, I'm realizing that that's what usually happens anyway. Since this is my first CaseMod, and first WC Build, i didn't have the experience or confidence to just start a build log without at least having my plan laid out in front of me. When i started my mod, i was still new to OCN and didn't realize how great and helpful everybody is. Now i know =P. That's why I'm gonna get around to starting my log soon. Just have about 1000 pictures (no exaggeration) to sort through. I only have my phone for a camera so gotta take alot of extra pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY $*(#R*#, I just looked in my Pics folder that ONLY has pics I've taken relating to this build. It has 2,940 pics in it. That's not including the last 2-3 days since i last uploaded pics from my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had 100% intention of trying acrylic tubing in my XB too. But up until a cpl days ago i was just gonna have a 280 + 240 + 120. I made the final decision on ordering a 360 and thinner 240 last night. I think I'd stab myself in the throat with an acrylic pipe b4 i was able to make that much cooling work in my little XB with acrylic tubing =\
> 
> Ok, that's enough spamming your build log with my own personal stuff.
> Sorry, u asked


No problem this is all about fun, learning and helping each other. But 3000 pictures oh my!!! if you show all that p0rn then we will have some wet pants here for sure.....























Remember no picture no happen!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

I've posted pics of some of the stuff I've done so far along the way in the HAF XB Club here. No pr0n yet really except for giant boxes from FrozenCPU and Performance-PCs being opened and arranged for pictures =P. I just take tons of pics for everything cuz that money shot's harder to get with my Galaxy S3 Camera.

The last mod i was working on, adding 2 92mm fans to the bottom left by mounting em on Akust Magnetic Fan Bridges that i Plastidipped and cut to size, then drilled out and filed the fan holes in the door and mounted filters/grills. I spent like a week on that and I'm not gonna use any of it now LOL. Luckily i bought extra panels when i ordered my case.






I got farther along than that but none of the pics were labeled so i just found those real quick. I've since cut out that rear mesh behind the 240 rad and mounted a 2nd PSU bracket there, that some1 was nice enough to send me, for the purposes of adding a drain port and maybe QDC coming out of the rad and a Vandal Switchplate on the upper level of the PSU bracket with an Aquaero 6 Pro at the front of the 5.25 bay. I've sinced figured out that i can fit a 360 along that bay, unless i get real lucky i'll have to find another place for my Aquaero tho. The 2nd PSU Bracket is a Stock XB Bracket too so it doesn't really look outta place.


----------



## seross69

The last update and pictures for a few days as Tomorrow at this time I will be in Singapore drinking!!! and waiting for my flight. maybe sleep a little.. Don't leave the airport so this is the options... And I don't mind these be sure of this...

here are the HDD Side Mount's Fully dress with hard drives and in the pedestal!!!







Now here it is in a pedestal!!!! Amazing products by case labs!!!






A Total of 52 HDD Drives in the Pedestal..

Now that is

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## kpoeticg

It's.....So.......


----------



## seross69

Well IN singapore with rum and coke heading home dose it get any better than this?? G rated anyway!!!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well IN singapore with rum and coke heading home dose it get any better than this?? G rated anyway!!!


Oh boy!


----------



## seross69

Had a nice 3 hour massage in Indonesia for 40 dollars with happy ending!! have to love these third world countries!!!


----------



## driftingforlife

For $40, Bargin


----------



## seross69

yes I know but have paid less that is one of the benefits of my job.. and what happens on a different continent dose not count


----------



## The-racer

Very nice dude!
I've been watching this thread for weeks








Eagerly waiting for eacht update









Just one question...
How much power do you think you will draw from the wall?
I would guess +2500watts ?


----------



## seross69

Just the computers or the chiller also????

I figure around 1500 watts max for the computers and maybe another 1000 to 1500 watts for the chiller


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Had a nice 3 hour massage in Indonesia for 40 dollars with happy ending!! have to love these third world countries!!!


You can massage a elephant in 3 hours "where the ....piep have you been".

Rum and cola (with ice) . jamie jamie


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> You can massage a elephant in 3 hours "where the ....piep have you been".
> Ha i think you have been in a "me love you long time" place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rum and cola (with ice) . jamie jamie


I'll take a Booker's Bourbon with a splash of Booker's Bourbon, keep the fruit. No wait, give me the fruit... I need something to throw at the bartender...

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> You can massage a elephant in 3 hours "where the ....piep have you been".
> Ha i think you have been in a "me love you long time" place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rum and cola (with ice) . jamie jamie


maybe so but it was nice!!!


----------



## seross69

I was suppose to get with someone this weekend about some ram heat spreaders.. I can not remember who it was let me know if you still want them!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm sure they will, lol.


----------



## dougb62

Are you home yet?!

(Are we there yet?! Are we there yet?! Are we there yet?!)


----------



## seross69

yes I am home and slept from 6 to 11 pm so now as my body is use to Indonesian time i am wide awake and trying to figure out home to get sleepy again??

want to sleep tonight so I can build tomorrow!!


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Had a nice 3 hour massage in Indonesia for 40 dollars with happy ending!! have to love these third world countries!!!


AHAHAHA This thread has everything


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> AHAHAHA This thread has everything


want pictures?? LOL


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> want pictures?? LOL


I think you might get in serious trouble for that.









Plus we don't want to see that.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I think you might get in serious trouble for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we don't want to see that.


Hes talking about the rig of course!


----------



## dman811

Sure he is...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Hes talking about the rig of course!


dont be so sure!!


----------



## kpoeticg

I guess i take for granted living in Rhode Island. "Massage Parlors" were completely legal til about 2 years ago, so they're EVERYWHERE


----------



## xFALL3Nx




----------



## seross69

Well I finally got rested and feel good. Got everything ready to get a lot done tomorrow. Unpack things I had ordered and organized everything to get started tomorrow. So big update with lots of pictures then..


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I finally got rested and feel good. Got everything ready to get a lot done tomorrow. Unpack things I had ordered and organized everything to get started tomorrow. So big update with lots of pictures then..


Oh good! I can finally get some sleep! LOL!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I finally got rested and feel good. Got everything ready to get a lot done tomorrow. Unpack things I had ordered and organized everything to get started tomorrow. So big update with lots of pictures then..


Wel i think i have a extra rest today so i have time to see al you pictures that your going to upload.

One other thing what do you think about the Samsung EVO drive's. The seem to be faster. I already have one 256gb pro version the 840. I need som advise what to do "stick to the 840 Pro 256gb or go for the EVO version 512 gb".


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Wel i think i have a extra rest today so i have time to see al you pictures that your going to upload.
> 
> One other thing what do you think about the Samsung EVO drive's. The seem to be faster. I already have one 256gb pro version the 840. I need som advise what to do "stick to the 840 Pro 256gb or go for the EVO version 512 gb".


stick with the pro, it's actually rated faster than the evo line.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> stick with the pro, it's actually rated faster than the evo line.


Oke thanks


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Wel i think i have a extra rest today so i have time to see al you pictures that your going to upload.
> 
> One other thing what do you think about the Samsung EVO drive's. The seem to be faster. I already have one 256gb pro version the 840. I need som advise what to do "stick to the 840 Pro 256gb or go for the EVO version 512 gb".


Samsung has said that the boost mode that makes the EVO run faster will be available for the Pro's in an update, so if you already have the Pro, just keep it. Without the boost mode, the Pro's are slightly faster anyway.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Samsung has said that the boost mode that makes the EVO run faster will be available for the Pro's in an update, so if you already have the Pro, just keep it. Without the boost mode, the Pro's are slightly faster anyway.


Ha love this side. Always answeres.

Thank you verry much:thumb:


----------



## seross69

Well I had a full day of working on my build and thought I would get a lot done and work wonders. But as usual I am real frustrated.. I had 3 pages of plans and exactly how to do everything so I would not forget anything and would have a plan. I studied the pictures I had and thought I had it all figured out but as usual I did not. But I did get some done as you will see below..



OK here is the custom cover I had made with one PSU mount in the center



See the terminal strip and SATA/SAS Expander I have mounted in the bottom of the Pedestal.. The terminal Strip is so I can bring the power here and disconnect if I need to take the pedestals apart. And the expander takes one cable from the raid card and turns it into 20 drives instead of 4..



I will be removing the sticky backs there are there to help get the cables in the right place...



See the mess I made doing the below..



I dont know what is wrong with me but it took 2 to 3 hours on each of these to mount the fans and make the wiring Harness!!



Like I said before I thought I had everything planned but I forgot about the SAS drives having the special connectors with the power on it so Had to think a while on how to do this..











See this Blue tool.. It ia awesome and everyone needs one. it is just 12 dollars and works real good...



You use it to cut heat shrink the length you want and all the same.



I am going to also use it with wire and wire cutters to cut wire to a length..



See cuts the same length and straight everytime!!!







Just some pictures or organizing I have done this saves me a lot of time from having to look for things..

Well tonight it does not feel like *Excessive Insanity* just feels ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh














but still having fun!!!!


----------



## TATH

So still progress,

Yes you got to sort out first. Good job with thos boxes.
And nice bleu tool never seen this before. Yes tools are verry inportant.

Remember Quick is not the inportant thing it is "Quality" take your time. "man i wish you where my neighbour (nice workspace).









Your time now 03:44 earlier. Ha ha you probably cant sleep because your did not do enough (murphys law).


----------



## seross69

No slept fine was in bed asleep by 1230 last night and just getting up at 8 AM


----------



## Bart

That's good progress Scott! You'll run into unexpected things throughout the entire build. That's what you get for doing an excessively insane build with 5 watercooled computers and 2 metric tonnes of hard drives.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> That's good progress Scott! You'll run into unexpected things throughout the entire build. That's what you get for doing an excessively insane build with 5 watercooled computers and 2 metric tonnes of hard drives.


He Bart i wanted to bring it the nice way. But you made your point verry clearly. I think he is awake now!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No slept fine was in bed asleep by 1230 last night and just getting up at 8 AM











good news "back on track: .


----------



## Solonowarion

Noce to have you back. Planning and organization are going to be your best friend. Not that ypu arent doing that bit seeing those pics made me cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Noce to have you back. Planning and organization are going to be your best friend. Not that ypu arent doing that bit seeing those pics made me cringe just thinking about it.


It was perfectly clean before I started.. So you can tell I was working and struggling.

Went in a little different directions today.. and making some progress slow but still making and feel a little better about it. Have problem from yesterday figured out I think..

Now I need to find 1/4" tube in white??????


----------



## kpoeticg

I have that same heatshrink cutter


----------



## Solonowarion

Link?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Link?


For the HS Cutter? HERE


----------



## Thrasher1016

Ya know by now I think half this site's population is following this monstrosititty....










Thanks - T


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Ya know by now I think half this site's population is following this monstrosititty....


Best typo EVAR!!!! LOL!


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Best typo EVAR!!!! LOL!


Or is it a typo?


----------



## kpoeticg

LOLLLL


----------



## seross69

Help...???????????

Trying to figure out what to do with the led wires..

Look at this picture and tell me what you think about having the a distribution panel on motherboard tray like I show here??



It is underneath the flow meters?? or do I need to bring them to the void space between the area's????


----------



## kpoeticg

I'd wire them in series to cut wayyy down on the wiring

I have one of these


But you'll get much brighter LED's and much less wiring if you get your own LED's and Resistors and wire them in series. Just my








If you need the link to a good LED wiring calculator, lemme know


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd say go w/ void space to tuck away the wires and have them hidden as much as possible.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Intentional typographical error, gentlemen.









As to Scott, don't put it somewhere obvious, or just do it in series like he said!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

What color plugs white or black??



It is amazing what you find looking at pictures...

I fixed the above mistake.. See


----------



## TATH

The easy way drill hole right from the motherbord in the white pannel and screw the ledpanel at the back
I peronaly dont like the space surounding the motherboard so i put a 5mm thick panel around it and drill holes for the cables.

Because you put several systems in one case you shout avoid making it look like a spagett box. I gues you wil manage that because its your job.


----------



## seross69

Well A good day building was slow but I think I have the tubing figured out for the motherboard and all the blocks..



So what do you think of my new tubing run.. I think it looks a lot better now. Just need to find some 1/4" white tubing!!! Help me!!!



Motherboard back where it belongs



And some more done. Got the dual D-5's installed with the 250mm Reservoir..

Well It took a while to get the tubing figured out but I am please with it and feel like I made more progress today!!



made a big mess trying everything but got it done!!


----------



## seross69

Well A good day building was slow but I think I have the tubing figured out for the motherboard and all the blocks..



So what do you think of my new tubing run.. I think it looks a lot better now. Just need to find some 1/4" white tubing!!! Help me!!!



Motherboard back where it belongs



And some more done. Got the dual D-5's installed with the 250mm Reservoir..

Well It took a while to get the tubing figured out but I am please with it and feel like I made more progress today!!



Made a big mess trying all the fittings but got it looking good. More tomorrow..


----------



## Bart

Looking good Scott!


----------



## kpoeticg

Lookin great so far brotha. Must be nice to be back =)
I don't really know of any decent colored 1/4" tubing

I haven't done enough of my own research on acrylic to know what's good or not besides watercooling brands. But THIS is all the 1/4" White MCMasters has

I tried to link after clicking White and 1/4" but it didn't translate in the URL. You have to click that on the Left of the page. There's a few choices though

These r the choices
Wear-Resistant Nylon
Wear- and Water-Resistant Delrin® Acetal Resin
Chemical- and Wear-Resistant Acetal
Impact-Resistant Slippery UHMW Polyethylene
Shapes Made with Teflon® PTFE
Wear-Resistant Glass-Filled PTFE

All available in 1/4" White

Hope this helps


----------



## seross69

Making progress sleeving the led wires now. using 1/16 sleeve looks a lot better like this and I have a good way to do it...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Making progress sleeving the led wires now. using 1/16 sleeve looks a lot better like this and I have a good way to do it...


Oeps Yes i mist this post before sending you a pm. Ha ha second mistake to day.


----------



## seross69

See the differance in sleeved and not on the led wires



This is before I started just with wires neater



Here is about half way through sleeving!!

what you think??

enlarge pictures to see...


----------



## kpoeticg

Sexy Chickens!!! That looks much better


----------



## TATH

Its is looking much better. (esspecialy the wires).

BUT you mention before "do you see the mistake "in height" from a picture taking from the side. You adjust that one.
But when i take a look at that same row of black extenders from above the are not in line. Am i right or do i need new glasses.
I like the white straight tubing. I think you can do better on the clear one left from mem block to mosfet block. Use crystal link or E22 tubing. Just an advice "i dont want to slow you down".


----------



## kpoeticg

edit

I would ask the jury to strike my previous comment from the record.....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> HAHAHA Tath is ruthless


Am i, Wel if someone ask you what you think of it he dont want that people lie at him. Or say "O great \ and think this su...".
I'm a honest man and always say what i think. He made progress in his build that what counts.

I hope whe al enjoy these build and learn from eachother.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Its is looking much better. (esspecialy the wires).
> 
> BUT you mention before "do you see the mistake "in height" from a picture taking from the side. You adjust that one.
> But when i take a look at that same row of black extenders from above the are not in line. Am i right or do i need new glasses.
> I like the white straight tubing. I think you can do better on the clear one left from mem block to mosfet block. Use crystal link or E22 tubing. Just an advice "i dont want to slow you down".


I dont believe that tubing can bend as well as the 1/4" tubing I am using.. The extenders are in line I used a new square and also checked again.. hoiw do you like that idea to use extenders to hold tubing where i want and make a maniforld?? 1/4" tubing to ram and M/B blocks, 3/8" tubing to CPU and 1/2" tubing to GPU's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> HAHAHA Tath is ruthless


he cant help it!!!! and I enjoy his comments!!


----------



## TATH

He Scott,

You mith be right.
I learnd the routing from Singularity Computers "Great building site". On one of his youtube films he say's that he level the tube by using extenders. So i thought by seeing this what the master told me\us. Its a choise straight lines or tubing.
So that means i need new glasses.


----------



## kpoeticg

Tath, if i say "HAHAHAH" before something, it means I'm playing around. I didn't mean to cause offence. I know u were trying to help









I've learned ALOT from TATH's current build log so I obviously enjoy his comments too.


----------



## seross69

Look how dumb I was today!! but the computer up on this desk so I could work at eye level hurt my back doing it and now I want to get down!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Look how dumb I was today!! but the computer up on this desk so I could work at eye level hurt my back doing it and now I want to get down!!!!


Ha i had the same thing when i'm doing filing the acrylic for hours. Always looking for something to raise the thing i'm working on. A few weeks ago i was stationed at a nearby firestation the had a verry old drawingbord to put drawings on.
Just a thing from the stoneage i thing. But my eyes fel for the base of the bord. It can raise a platform ideal for my build.
Sort off liftingtable for motor cycles.

You miss your massage (3 hour) right.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ha i had the same thing when i'm doing filing the acrylic for hours. Always looking for something to raise the thing i'm working on. A few weeks ago i was stationed at a nearby firestation the had a verry old drawingbord to put drawings on.
> Just a thing from the stoneage i thing. But my eyes fel for the base of the bord. It can raise a platform ideal for my build.
> Sort off liftingtable for motor cycles.
> 
> You miss your massage (3 hour) right.


yes be nice to get another one this is for sure. I will get another one on the way to work


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Tath, if i say "HAHAHAH" before something, it means I'm playing around. I didn't mean to cause offence. I know u were trying to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned ALOT from TATH's current build log so I obviously enjoy his comments too.[/quot
> 
> Not to me you are.


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn i can't stop staring at the picture. Wish i had something intelligent to add to the convo. That just looks so damn beautiful.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn i can't stop staring at the picture. Wish i had something intelligent to add to the convo. That just looks so damn beautiful.


Well you got a mouth to speak. So if whe oversee something you can always comment (with nice words) about it. Whe dont byte you.


----------



## kpoeticg

I really like those White CF ModMyToys fittings. If I don't go with Acrylic, i'm considering using some of those in my build too. Right now I'm like 50/50 borderline between acrylic and Advanced LRT.

I know you don't bite LOL. Sometimes i say things that are funny in my head but make me look stupid after i hit "Submit" and then read the comment









As a n00b modder myself, I have the highest respect for both of you. So if i say something that seems offensive, chances are i chose my words wrong. Keep up the excellent work both of you!!!! I gotta spend some time catching up the last 3 or so months in my current log


----------



## seross69

those are actually monsoon just a deal PPC work out with monsoon...


----------



## kpoeticg

I know =). MMT is PPC's in house Brand. I know they're Monsoon's but they have their own specific look to em. That's why i called em ModMyToys

If Monsoon ends up coming out with those Acrylic fittings i heard a rumor about, that'll make it even harder for me not to go acrylic. I have so much on my plate wit my first CaseMod, 1st Build Log, First Custom Loop, that adding acrylic tubing into that is gonna make things real interesting









I especially like the look of the Monsoon 45*/90* fittings with a contrasted color Monsoon Compression on it.
That specific combo is the main thing keeping me on the fence about maybe not going acrylic


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I know =). MMT is PPC's in house Brand. I know they're Monsoon's but they have their own specific look to em. That's why i called em ModMyToys
> 
> If Monsoon ends up coming out with those Acrylic fittings i heard a rumor about, that'll make it even harder for me not to go acrylic. I have so much on my plate wit my first CaseMod, 1st Build Log, First Custom Loop, that adding acrylic tubing into that is gonna make things real interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like the look of the Monsoon 45*/90* fittings with a contrasted color Monsoon Compression on it.
> That specific combo is the main thing keeping me on the fence about maybe not going acrylic


Just be careful and don't do like I did and try to do everything at once as you will be learning as you go. so start small and then expand.. makes it easier to do this..

I was stupid and have 2 colors or primochill fittings 2 colors of acrylic, bitspower ridgid fittings, 3 differant size tubes and other parts I am not using now..


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah I understand. I bought my case like 5 months ago and have been taking the modding slowly. I haven't ordered a single fitting yet, cuz i'm saving them for last. I did however get a UT60 280 and XT45 240 that i have no use for anymore. I bought an XSPC Photon 170 res before they came out with the D5 version, and I'm on the fence about that now. And i bought an Apogee Drive II that I'm considering swapping out for something sexier. So I completely understand what u just said =\


----------



## seross69

Ok got a lot done today!! I am happy and satisfied about this...



here as you can remember I had a jungle of wires because of the leds



Here they are pulled through the holes.. looks a little better. but still can see a mess.



Now here it is after I sleeved all the wires in 1/16 sleeving. 2 wires from each led.. that was not easy and Next post I will post a way to do this and maybe other sleeving fast and easy



Here is a picture after I finished tubing run to first radiator



here is a bigger picture to let you see what I did...

IT is going to be *Excessive Insanity* If I ever finish


----------



## dman811

What a monumental improvement! Nice job.


----------



## seross69

OK something I learned today that makes sleeving eaier to me..



I start with this!!! Does anyone know what is is??



it is a clothes hanger cut and made straight!!!!



I cut the sleeving to length



then pushed it on the hanger. this is easier than the wires because it is so stiff.



then I heat shrink the wire to the anger and push the sleeving over the wires!!

made doing this so much easier. actually I dont think I could have used this size sleeving with out doing this.

hope this helps some one.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OK something I learned today that makes sleeving eaier to me..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I start with this!!! Does anyone know what is is??
> 
> 
> 
> it is a clothes hanger cut and made straight!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the sleeving to length
> 
> 
> 
> then pushed it on the hanger. this is easier than the wires because it is so stiff.
> 
> 
> 
> then I heat shrink the wire to the anger and push the sleeving over the wires!!
> 
> made doing this so much easier. actually I dont think I could have used this size sleeving with out doing this.
> 
> hope this helps some one.


Very nice... I will use something like this when I get my first Caselabs case.


----------



## kpoeticg

That cable management you just pulled off is an inspiration to us all. WOW

And thanks for the sleeving tip as well


----------



## TATH

That s what i call smart. Clothes hanger.


----------



## Rbby258

is that tubing/fitting layout final


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> is that tubing/fitting layout final


For right now it is final. It may change later but I do like it so far. And I want to run the blocks in Parallel right now. but I can and may change mind later. but like I said I like it right now. I know it is not perfect and I may come back with some acrylic but that will be later...


----------



## seross69

had computer problems at home this morning so I am behind on everything. Had to do a system restore to get it working correctly.. But I am fixing to leave to get started on the build.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> For right now it is final. It may change later but I do like it so far. And I want to run the blocks in Parallel right now. but I can and may change mind later. but like I said I like it right now. I know it is not perfect and I may come back with some acrylic but that will be later...


some white, some black, some clear and some fittings


----------



## seross69

quiet day today??


----------



## seross69

a Quick update!!!!!!


----------



## pozativenrgy

Have you called air traffic control yet? Advised them of a possible lift off?


----------



## seross69

No but I did alert Nasa and U.S. Strategic Command so I should be ok


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, I think you just spoiled watercooling for me forever. Nothing's ever gonna seem like enough anymore


----------



## seross69

HELP!! I started putting water in the system and had leaks in a couple of places on the motherboard. I know not a big deal since it had no power.

The problem is I just dont feel good and all I did was drain the water out. Will it be ok to leave it like this for a few days as long as I make sure it is good and dry. Since I was using distilled water I should not have to worry about conductive residue on the board right?? or do I need to spay it down with a mild contact cleaner before I power the board up???


----------



## kpoeticg

I'd just wipe up any water build-ups (puddles), and leave the board sitting for a few days since you were just using water. DO NOT power it on til its completely dry though

This has never happened to me before, so some1 may have more precise advice for you. Maybe leave a fan blowing lightly on it too. Or just in an area where the air can evaporate the leftover water. You should be fine though

I wouldn't panic. You did the smart thing and ran a leak test. It happens. People that don't use precaution would need to panic right now


----------



## seross69

I know this has happen to other people just want some advice!! I will use the heat gun to make sure it is dry as it was dripping down and puddling on the GPU's!!! Just I will be going to Mississippi this week end to spend the weekend with my 15 year old daughter and my wife and 4 year old will be home Monday so it might be a week before I get back to it. I don't plan on this but we will see.


----------



## Solonowarion

Isnt it too soon to even think of water at this point? Once you have 5 pcs in there and have everything sorted out I am sure you will change the tubing around. Personally tube routing would always be in my mind but I would focus on everything else first.

Obviously do whatever you want. I just couldnt jump around with different parts of the build so much. Which I am sure its extremely hard with the sheer amount of things you have to do.

Oh and just let the things dry. They wil be fine.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i wouldn't bother with the heatgun. I'd wipe everything down with paper towels. Then put some dry paper towels on everything to soak up the rest overnight. And by the time you get back from Mississippi, just proceed as normal


----------



## pozativenrgy

Wow, I think this is the longest this thread had EVER gone quiet.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Wow, I think this is the longest this thread had EVER gone quiet.


I think it's due to a lack of photos, lol.

Looking good, just thought, how're you goint to move this monstrosity once you're finished building it, lol.


----------



## PCModderMike

Some real progress going on in here....good.


----------



## pozativenrgy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Looking good, just thought, how're you goint to move this monstrosity once you're finished building it, lol.


Haven't you seen all those fans, I think he should be more worried about keeping it from flying away


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Haven't you seen all those fans, I think he should be more worried about keeping it from flying away


I think for the sake of science he should pump some Helium into the loop, strap on his seatbelt, and take her for a spin


----------



## Solonowarion

Im actually so excited to find out how much this thing will weigh.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> Wow, I think this is the longest this thread had EVER gone quiet.


Well it is not due to lack of pictures, i Left Friday morning and spent the weekend in Mississippi with my oldest daughter and we had a good time together, football, riding remembering the old times. and I had too much to drink Saturday night while we were riding. then left Sunday and went to Starkville, MS to see my youngest brother at MSU for a few hours then came to Atlanta Sunday night. and had to spend all day monday cleaning and getting ready for my wife to get home tonight.. so it will be a few days before I can build anymore and I have been so busy I am so far behind on this.. will put up a update tomorrow maybe. maybe just read all the threads I am following!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well it is not due to lack of pictures, i Left Friday morning and spent the weekend in Mississippi with my oldest daughter and we had a good time together, football, riding remembering the old times. and I had too much to drink Saturday night while we were riding. then left Sunday and went to Starkville, MS to see my youngest brother at MSU for a few hours then came to Atlanta Sunday night. and had to spend all day monday cleaning and getting ready for my wife to get home tonight.. so it will be a few days before I can build anymore and I have been so busy I am so far behind on this.. will put up a update tomorrow maybe. maybe just read all the threads I am following!!


WHAT?!?!? A build delayed due to mere ALCOHOL?!?!? I have never experienced such a thing!







Family first Scott! If I had *actual* children as opposed to *knuckle* children, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> WHAT?!?!? A build delayed due to mere ALCOHOL?!?!? I have never experienced such a thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family first Scott! If I had *actual* children as opposed to *knuckle* children, I'd do the same thing.


knuckle children are better except for my oldest daughter, she can talk computers, football and cars with any guy.. then get dress and look so hot.

too bad she is 25 yrs younger than me and my daughter...

and I had 15 drinks watching football at hooters then drank a case of beer while we were riding..

















just now starting to feel better!!!!


----------



## Bart

I hear ya buddy. Booze is making me so dumb I actually bought the wrong rum this weekend! I wanted Kraken, I thought I BOUGHT Kraken, but when I got home I realized I accidentally bought some Captain Morgan dark rum by accident! Not sure HOW I did that, but it happened! Oh well, it's still 47.5% alcohol, so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> knuckle children are better except for my oldest daughter, she can talk computers, football and cars with any guy.. then get dress and look so hot.
> 
> too bad she is 25 yrs younger than me and my daughter...
> 
> and I had 15 drinks watching football at hooters then drank a case of beer while we were riding..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just now starting to feel better!!!!


Please tell me you weren't driving?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I hear ya buddy. Booze is making me so dumb I actually bought the wrong rum this weekend! I wanted Kraken, I thought I BOUGHT Kraken, but when I got home I realized I accidentally bought some Captain Morgan dark rum by accident! Not sure HOW I did that, but it happened! Oh well, it's still 47.5% alcohol, so it wasn't a total loss.


Now I have never bought the wrong Rum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You need glasses or meetings........

wife said I was an alcoholic and I said no I am a drunk alcoholics go to meetings I am a drunk!!!! that takes good care of you and me so leave me alone!!!









going to bed now.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Should try this Rum: http://www.richlandrum.com/


----------



## seross69

all yall do is try to get me in trouble with drink.. enjoying wife being home and daughter will build more next week .. need to keep wife happy and do family thing.. happy wife is one not asking questions!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao true, happy wife happy life


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lmao true, happy wife happy life


all that is true but I also have missed them and don't mind spending time with them again!!!


----------



## Barney Gumble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Should try this Rum: http://www.richlandrum.com/


Or this one. Awesome straight up.

http://www.blackwellrum.com/


----------



## seross69

Too much rum way too much the past week going to lay off and get some building done starting tomorrow I hope. Finally got family settled and enjoyed them. now for some other fun..


----------



## TATH

thank you thank you thank you,

Yes i'm a verry happy man now.

Receive my package today.


----------



## seross69

A for real update today. I am Still ALIVE!!!!



I fixed the leaks and redid the loop some as I could not take tray out of case the way it is. I will correct the dropping 90 tommorrow!!



another look!!! and maybe I need to take the QDC below the other tube what do you think??

I also made some measurements and tried to figure out where I go from here and decided to try and get these 2 computers working and then work on the pedestals!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A for real update today. I am Still ALIVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the leaks and redid the loop some as I could not take tray out of case the way it is. I will correct the dropping 90 tommorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> another look!!! and maybe I need to take the QDC below the other tube what do you think??
> 
> I also made some measurements and tried to figure out where I go from here and decided to try and get these 2 computers working and then work on the pedestals!!


Here a little advise "its free" because you are my friend. Move al the tubing at the right side of your motherboard more to the right "at least 10 cm or more) put a L shape acryl white around your motherboardtray.

Straiting the top tube more against the top (put a 90degree in the top corner) and from there go straith down.
Al of this your build wil look much cleaner.

And at the bottom of your bitpower (dice) block at a valve for draining the system (good place i think dont you!).

Because i am at the firestation i cant put pictures in the build so you have to wait for pictures when i get home today.

There is one thing you have to keep in mind. "What i learnt from Singularity Computers" DONT CROSS TUBING. I dont want to say you do just mention it.

Hope to see more "ILL BE BACK".

Forget to say "I'm not god, i just give feedback on the things i can see (whitout nowing what is on the otherside). So dont shoot me!.


----------



## TATH

Forgot one thing.

With my comment i forget what is on the other side. I just comment on the things that pop up in my mind when i see the pictures.
See it as i'm talking to my self and if there is a point you can use do it and otherwise "go your own way".

Your making progress !!


----------



## seross69

Yes was making progress have a crick in neck so bad that my left arm is number and shoulder and are hurting so bad I cant think. so progress on hold until this is solved.


----------



## sadeter

Oh no. Hope all is well.


----------



## seross69

not the first time this has happened. doctor told me that you sleep wrong muscles get inflamed and them press on nerves and any stress makes it worse I will go see him tomorrow and get muscle relaxers, pain pills and anti-inflammatory drugs and a few days of lala land everything will be ok...


----------



## kpoeticg

Like Tath says..."Sharing is the most important thing"


----------



## seross69

LOL -- been a long time since I shared that!!!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> not the first time this has happened. doctor told me that you sleep wrong muscles get inflamed and them press on nerves and any stress makes it worse I will go see him tomorrow and get muscle relaxers, pain pills and anti-inflammatory drugs and a few days of lala land everything will be ok...


Time for a happy ending massage Scott!


----------



## seross69

soon bart soon... wife tried not help but maybe that will


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> soon bart soon... wife tried not help but maybe that will


I MEANT from your wife!!! I believe in fidelity, since I'm a "nice guy". That's why I never get laid.







Hope you feel better soon buddy. I know how it feels to be physically miserable (hence my build is stalled too). Get well soon man! Have you considered a regular massage? From what people tell me, a good masseuse can work miracles.


----------



## kpoeticg

It's not cheating if you pay for it


----------



## seross69

well finally doing better woke up this morning and was not in excruciating pain. so this was positive. let wife talk me in to going to antiques show with her so no building and after half a day the pain started coming back so back on the couch with pills...


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well finally doing better woke up this morning and was not in excruciating pain. so this was positive. let wife talk me in to going to antiques show with her so no building and after half a day the pain started coming back so back on the couch with pills...


Hope you feel better soon!

Pills are no good. Project is coming along nicely though.


----------



## seross69

feeling better but still not right. hurting and only thing pills allow is to relax muscles and sleep.. since it is muscles pressing against nerves even pain pills not really help!! just trying to rest lay and relax need to heal before I fly 20 hours to work..


----------



## dman811

When do you go back to work?


----------



## seross69

I leave tuesday


----------



## wthenshaw

So how much progress did you make this "off work" month?


----------



## mandrix

Well take it easy. When you get back from your work rotation it will all still be there.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So how much progress did you make this "off work" month?


not as much as I wanted about 25% of what I wanted but considering my wife coming home and the problems I have had with neck and muscles i am pleased. I have a plan and a way forward.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well take it easy. When you get back from your work rotation it will all still be there.


thanks mandrix you can not imagine how I have been hurting it is caused from muscles pressing on nerves so pain pills not help and I don't want to fly like this!!!


----------



## seross69

I am going to go clean and make some measurements tomorrow.. also do some more leak testing!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

YEah, don't overdo it...

My wife has had a major car accident and invasive surgery recently, and she still won't slow down with her work at home, and she wonders why she hurts so much and can't move in the morning!

And I get what they are saying about drugs, but we're a (generally) intelligent species, and if we have the brains to create the substance that can help with the pain, there's no reason not to use it if your body can handle it!

I'm glad you're making progress! Both of my projects REGRESSED this weekend, and now I don't even have a working rig anymore...









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

well I made the measurements today so I actually have a plan not and not just looking at pictures hoping it will work.. also my AQ6 shipped today so it will be here when I get home and I also ordered 4 of these http://www.e22.biz/ProductDetail.aspx?pID=31fb1ebd-6dde-4d57-86be-a89f5b9817a4&url=Powercool#.UoGrgfmsiqc to put my PA's and going to modify one for my AQ6!!! sort of worried because I have emailed 4 times about shipping and no answer????

want to finish the computers on top so I can be testing and setting up the AQ^ while I am working on the pedestals. that is goal for when I get home!!!


----------



## CptDanko

OP are you going to be running VMs?


----------



## seross69

not to start off with... this is something I need to learn!!


----------



## dman811

VMs are really easy, there are plenty of programs you can either buy or use through open source such as VMWare Player/Workstation or VirtualBox respectively, and even more so, there are a TON of tutorials around the world wide Interwebs


----------



## kpoeticg

Virtualbox is probly the best free VM software. I prefer the full version of VMWare tho.

And agreed, they're extremely easy to learn.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> VMs are really easy, there are plenty of programs you can either buy or use through open source such as VMWare Player/Workstation or VirtualBox respectively, and even more so, there are a TON of tutorials around the world wide Interwebs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Virtualbox is probly the best free VM software. I prefer the full version of VMWare tho.
> 
> And agreed, they're extremely easy to learn.


gents one thing at a time before I even think about that I need to have a fully working rigs!!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

LOLLL, i know the feeling


----------



## seross69

Atlanta Delta sky club waiting for first flight to work (freedom)


----------



## seross69

Delta Sky club in Narita!! about half way to work!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Delta Sky club in Narita!! about half way to work!!!


Narita sounds exotic, Nice covers you showed yesterday. I think the wil fit for a Aquero.

Now i see it Japan its a big airport on what seems to be a iland


----------



## seross69

well it is just outside Tokyo!!! I think they will also fit a aquero also!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well it is just outside Tokyo!!! I think they will also fit a aquero also!!


seen the picture from google . I think it wil look nice. did you order the 40mm fans also.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> seen the picture from google . I think it wil look nice. did you order the 40mm fans also.


yes I got the fans with it! thought it would look good to mount the aq6 and the 8 PA's I am going to have!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Damn I want to go to Tokyo, for more automotive reasons though lol


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Damn I want to go to Tokyo, for more automotive reasons though lol


I hear that&#8230; I just know there's a perfect S15 there waiting for me to stick it in a crate and whisk it away to murica.









Hadn't stopped by this thread in awhile since it got buried&#8230; looking pretty good! I was afraid the sheer amount of work would bog this down entirely (not to mention your work schedule). I'm impressed!

Although I'm hoping only for the best&#8230; I'm still extremely worried about what happens when you get it entirely put together and fire up all 5 computers. Hopefully, your experience will be different than mine though&#8230; if it was me I could pretty much guarantee that whichever hardware was _impossible to reach_ (without disassembly) would have died during the assembly process.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was thinking more along the lines of a Nur Spec R34









Now we'll see if he switches to Acrylic tubing, lol.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of a Nur Spec R34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we'll see if he switches to Acrylic tubing, lol.


Well, I can neither confirm or deny the knowledge of a rural DMV inspector that can't tell the difference between a S15 and a 240SX for the right amount of 'incentive' - an R34 isn't nearly as easy to pull off.









And I'm almost positive that he will switch to acrylic...


----------



## mandrix

Yeah, 5-in-1 still melts the brain. I mean, I've been working on mine for 13 months now.....lol. 5-in-1 would probably be a 5 year project for me.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I hear that&#8230; I just know there's a perfect S15 there waiting for me to stick it in a crate and whisk it away to murica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't stopped by this thread in awhile since it got buried&#8230; looking pretty good! I was afraid the sheer amount of work would bog this down entirely (not to mention your work schedule). I'm impressed!
> 
> Although I'm hoping only for the best&#8230; I'm still extremely worried about what happens when you get it entirely put together and fire up all 5 computers. Hopefully, your experience will be different than mine though&#8230; if it was me I could pretty much guarantee that whichever hardware was _impossible to reach_ (without disassembly) would have died during the assembly process.


Well I am hoping this don't happen as I am going to test everything extensively before I put it all together.. I hope you did not doom me with bad luck...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of a Nur Spec R34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we'll see if he switches to Acrylic tubing, lol.


Will eventually have acrylic but not for a while.. for 2 reasons it is sorta new and good products coming out every few weeks for it and also want to finish and then will redo loop with acrylic after I do some testing and see what I like the best..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yeah, 5-in-1 still melts the brain. I mean, I've been working on mine for 13 months now.....lol. 5-in-1 would probably be a 5 year project for me.


Well I am begining to think it will take me this long also!! LOL no it want but to get it 100% the way I want it might!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I can neither confirm or deny the knowledge of a rural DMV inspector that can't tell the difference between a S15 and a 240SX for the right amount of 'incentive' - an R34 isn't nearly as easy to pull off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm almost positive that he will switch to acrylic...


I'd just tell him it's a maxima







lol


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yeah I don't even wanna think about a 5-in-1, or even my Haswell...

I think I just killed either my processor or motherboard in my S3 last night.









Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

well at work and finally feel a little better from the jet lag







dont really have many pictures to share this time but I do have some.. will be making some plans and deciding on the way forward with this build!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well at work and finally feel a little better from the jet lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont really have many pictures to share this time but I do have some.. will be making some plans and deciding on the way forward with this build!!


All good news. I build in the new Aquero's today.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> All good news. I build in the new Aquero's today.


mine will be there on Tuesday it looks like. and hopefully my 2nd reservoir and the White AQ PA mounts I ordered. I looked back at my order and only got 3 I thought I ordered 4 so I need to try and order another one so it will be there when I get home!! don't have to have it but want it...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> mine will be there on Tuesday it looks like. and hopefully my 2nd reservoir and the White AQ PA mounts I ordered. I looked back at my order and only got 3 I thought I ordered 4 so I need to try and order another one so it will be there when I get home!! don't have to have it but want it...


If the are in sight the wil make the look sharper. I read in the Aquero there are saftey build in when the getting to hot so i asume that the can get warm. So cooling them cant do any harm.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> VMs are really easy, there are plenty of programs you can either buy or use through open source such as VMWare Player/Workstation or VirtualBox respectively, and even more so, there are a TON of tutorials around the world wide Interwebs


Exactly with VMs he wouldn't need all that hardware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Virtualbox is probly the best free VM software. I prefer the full version of VMWare tho.
> 
> And agreed, they're extremely easy to learn.


Yup virtual box pwnz.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Exactly with VMs he wouldn't need all that hardware.
> Yup virtual box pwnz.


Dont need it now just want it and to do it!!


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Dont need it now just want it and to do it!!


If spending tons of cash is your thing then so be it


----------



## seross69

Plus VM is just something that holds no interest for me at this time..... absolutely none!!

Plus I already have all the parts for the 5 PC's so why not??


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Plus VM is just something that holds no interest for me at this time..... absolutely none!!
> 
> Plus I already have all the parts for the 5 PC's so why not??


You wouldn't need all those parts for 5 PCs.

You could just build one monster rig and run 5 VMs. It would have saved you a lot of money.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> You wouldn't need all those parts for 5 PCs.
> 
> You could just build one monster rig and run 5 VMs. It would have saved you a lot of money.


First of all 5 VM's would not work for what I am want to do and that is to have 5 completely separate PC's that are doing different things at the same time with not having to worry about losing any performance or ease of use. plus how do I have redundancy in a storage server if it is a VM?? How do I use all 6 cores 100% encoding and not have a performance drop when my daughter and wife are watching the shows that want from the server??

I am very aware I could have done a lot of things cheaper. and easier... but I want and need what I am building.. I have looked at everything and thought about everything and this is what I decided to do. I based none of my decisions on cost or money but getting what I want!!!!


----------



## seross69

Good news for a change. My AQ6 Pro was delivered today. Too bad I am not home to do something with it!!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Very nice, can't wait to see how that AQ6 does with all of these fans/pumps/etc... you're one of the few people that actually has enough gear to overload one.







Are you going to use one per loop, or are you going to try setting it up to control more than one (not sure if that's really possible since the software would have to just be running on a single PC, but if you can target separate temp monitors it might work regardless.

And my







on the whole VM business that was brought up. I use virtualization extensively at work, and it's great - but there are a good many things that it completely sucks at... which are the main areas which this build is being designed for. With the exception of the file server - very in his build would benefit:

1) Media Server/Storage - although possible to virtualize, the possibility of requiring on-the-fly transcoding makes this a poor choice for virtualization. Couple that with poor performance and numerous difficulties in direct access of tuners, etc. from that box makes this a no-go for a VM.
2) Main Workstation - this should be self explanatory... if you can find me one person that games regularly on a VM or for that matter does image/video editing in one - then I will know exactly one person (a stupid one at that).
3) Wife's PC (TVPC) - this again is a no go despite very reduced demands hardware-wise - the simple fact is that there are only two reasonable methods of using multiple VMs concurrently - both require an additional KVM the second (remote session) requiring a full PC in addition to the I/O.








4) Daughter's PC (MOVIEPC) - see above.

So that leaves us with virtualizing the Backup Server... which would make sense except for the fact that there is only one machine to be virtualized - yet this machine needs to have 24/7 availability - so running it as a guest on any of the above PCs wouldn't make sense - unless the Media server was so overpowered that it were possible to run both transcoding duties (to potentially all three user instances) _and_ run all the demands of the backup server - couple that with the single point of failure on that machine... and this becomes less desirable.

So unless he made a hypervisor to run a single VM... just so he could get less than 100% performance and specialization of hardware for that machine... this is a poor case for virtualization.

Now if you wanted to argue how much better it would be to have simply built 5 _completely separate_ machines, each specially designed to be powerful in the areas of highest utilization and efficient in areas of lower utilization - I would have no argument whatsoever. Other than the fact that it's his build and his choice and he wanted to do things this way.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Very nice, can't wait to see how that AQ6 does with all of these fans/pumps/etc... you're one of the few people that actually has enough gear to overload one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to use one per loop, or are you going to try setting it up to control more than one (not sure if that's really possible since the software would have to just be running on a single PC, but if you can target separate temp monitors it might work regardless.
> 
> And my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the whole VM business that was brought up. I use virtualization extensively at work, and it's great - but there are a good many things that it completely sucks at... which are the main areas which this build is being designed for. With the exception of the file server - very in his build would benefit:
> 
> 1) Media Server/Storage - although possible to virtualize, the possibility of requiring on-the-fly transcoding makes this a poor choice for virtualization. Couple that with poor performance and numerous difficulties in direct access of tuners, etc. from that box makes this a no-go for a VM.
> *2) Main Workstation - this should be self explanatory... if you can find me one person that games regularly on a VM or for that matter does image/video editing in one - then I will know exactly one person (a stupid one at that).*
> 3) Wife's PC (TVPC) - this again is a no go despite very reduced demands hardware-wise - the simple fact is that there are only two reasonable methods of using multiple VMs concurrently - both require an additional KVM the second (remote session) requiring a full PC in addition to the I/O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Daughter's PC (MOVIEPC) - see above.
> 
> So that leaves us with virtualizing the Backup Server... which would make sense except for the fact that there is only one machine to be virtualized - yet this machine needs to have 24/7 availability - so running it as a guest on any of the above PCs wouldn't make sense - unless the Media server was so overpowered that it were possible to run both transcoding duties (to potentially all three user instances) _and_ run all the demands of the backup server - couple that with the single point of failure on that machine... and this becomes less desirable.
> 
> So unless he made a hypervisor to run a single VM... just so he could get less than 100% performance and specialization of hardware for that machine... this is a poor case for virtualization.
> 
> Now if you wanted to argue how much better it would be to have simply built 5 _completely separate_ machines, each specially designed to be powerful in the areas of highest utilization and efficient in areas of lower utilization - I would have no argument whatsoever. Other than the fact that it's his build and his choice and he wanted to do things this way.


I do know someone unfortunately, and he is one of my computer shop teachers at school. He is pretty much a complete and utter dip stick who flexes the muscles he doesn't have.

As for the multiple PC aspect, this allows Scott to have 5 PCs in a smaller base area then 5 around his house would allow for, so sure, while this might be excessive it is what Scott wants, so what should we care? I plan to have at least 5 PCs for various purposes, such as FPS games, racing games, a LAN rig, an editing rig and then an HTPC (this time in a non-wooden case), and then a server and also a few folding rigs. OK, so that is at least 7+ and maybe impractical when I could have them combined into one, but why should I want that? I plan on having them separate personally.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Very nice, can't wait to see how that AQ6 does with all of these fans/pumps/etc... you're one of the few people that actually has enough gear to overload one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to use one per loop, or are you going to try setting it up to control more than one (not sure if that's really possible since the software would have to just be running on a single PC, but if you can target separate temp monitors it might work regardless.
> 
> And my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the whole VM business that was brought up. I use virtualization extensively at work, and it's great - but there are a good many things that it completely sucks at... which are the main areas which this build is being designed for. With the exception of the file server - very in his build would benefit:
> 
> 1) Media Server/Storage - although possible to virtualize, the possibility of requiring on-the-fly transcoding makes this a poor choice for virtualization. Couple that with poor performance and numerous difficulties in direct access of tuners, etc. from that box makes this a no-go for a VM.
> 2) Main Workstation - this should be self explanatory... if you can find me one person that games regularly on a VM or for that matter does image/video editing in one - then I will know exactly one person (a stupid one at that).
> 3) Wife's PC (TVPC) - this again is a no go despite very reduced demands hardware-wise - the simple fact is that there are only two reasonable methods of using multiple VMs concurrently - both require an additional KVM the second (remote session) requiring a full PC in addition to the I/O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Daughter's PC (MOVIEPC) - see above.
> 
> So that leaves us with virtualizing the Backup Server... which would make sense except for the fact that there is only one machine to be virtualized - yet this machine needs to have 24/7 availability - so running it as a guest on any of the above PCs wouldn't make sense - unless the Media server was so overpowered that it were possible to run both transcoding duties (to potentially all three user instances) _and_ run all the demands of the backup server - couple that with the single point of failure on that machine... and this becomes less desirable.
> 
> So unless he made a hypervisor to run a single VM... just so he could get less than 100% performance and specialization of hardware for that machine... this is a poor case for virtualization.
> 
> Now if you wanted to argue how much better it would be to have simply built 5 _completely separate_ machines, each specially designed to be powerful in the areas of highest utilization and efficient in areas of lower utilization - I would have no argument whatsoever. Other than the fact that it's his build and his choice and he wanted to do things this way.


Very well put Digicidal. That is what I was thinking but did not have the experience or knowledge to state it like you did.

As far as the AQ 6 I will not really be stressing it too much going to have it and 8 PA's to comtrol all the fans. the Pumps are the Aquacomputer D5 Pump Mechnics with USB and Aquabus Interface 4 of them so they will also be controlled by the AQ but will not be taking power from it.

Then all the Temp and flow sensors, the Aquacomputer multiswitch USB 1.41 to control the TEC chiller from the temp switches. all this will be controlled through the AquaSuite...

Now just have to get home and stop hurting them will get some more done.....


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I do know someone unfortunately, and he is one of my computer shop teachers at school. He is pretty much a complete and utter dip stick who flexes the muscles he doesn't have.
> 
> As for the multiple PC aspect, this allows Scott to have 5 PCs in a smaller base area then 5 around his house would allow for, so sure, while this might be excessive it is what Scott wants, so what should we care? I plan to have at least 5 PCs for various purposes, such as FPS games, racing games, a LAN rig, an editing rig and then an HTPC (this time in a non-wooden case), and then a server and also a few folding rigs. OK, so that is at least 7+ and maybe impractical when I could have them combined into one, but why should I want that? I plan on having them separate personally.


Wow, just wow... virtualization of servers, or for that matter application abstraction makes great sense - especially for legacy applications and testing. Anything else is like putting 500lbs of concrete in your trunk just to see how well your engine and transmission can cope with it.









I too have multiple machines (2 iMacs, 2 HTPCs, 2 Servers: 1 ESXi hypervisor for VMs and 1 2012 Essentials home server for media/backups) plus my sig rig for gaming/media/work. Oh and a separate micro box for my touchscreen jukebox on my audio system. I wouldn't ever do what he's doing - but I also wouldn't dream of telling him not to do it...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Wow, just wow... virtualization of servers, or for that matter application abstraction makes great sense - especially for legacy applications and testing. Anything else is like putting 500lbs of concrete in your trunk just to see how well your engine and transmission can cope with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have multiple machines (2 iMacs, 2 HTPCs, 2 Servers: 1 ESXi hypervisor for VMs and 1 2012 Essentials home server for media/backups) plus my sig rig for gaming/media/work. Oh and a separate micro box for my touchscreen jukebox on my audio system. I wouldn't ever do what he's doing - but I also wouldn't dream of telling him not to do it...


Ha ha always people that have more. But you can only can play on one at a time.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ha ha always people that have more. But you can only can play on one at a time.


well in a way you can play on more than 1, have one watching TV, one encoding, one serving files, one backing up and 1 Playing games..














multitasking at its best!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well in a way you can play on more than 1, have one watching TV, one encoding, one serving files, one backing up and 1 Playing games..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> multitasking at its best!!!


Well I've found out that no matter what you do, someone will want to argue with you about it on here. I was told the other day basically that I was wrong for not running my cpu at 5 GHz all the time! People have opinions.....but some of them try to make you out the idiot and them of superior intellect, and it just rubs me the wrong way.
You would think life and death decisions are made every day here....lol. So I say, do what you want and enjoy it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well I've found out that no matter what you do, someone will want to argue with you about it on here. I was told the other day basically that I was wrong for not running my cpu at 5 GHz all the time! People have opinions.....but some of them try to make you out the idiot and them of superior intellect, and it just rubs me the wrong way.
> You would think life and death decisions are made every day here....lol. So I say, do what you want and enjoy it.


Yes you are so right Mandrix you have seen all the post on mine about I could do this and it would be cheaper. instead of people reading and understanding what you are trying to do. But sometimes we try to be helpful and say the wrong things also. but you can tell this easily because people will tell you they are wrong or not meant like that, most of all they will not take up pages and pages trying to prove they are right and you are wrong..


----------



## seross69

Just a reminder of the progress i made and some notes of things I need to change.



Also need to get all the AQ flowmeters turned the right way and drill another hole in the M/B tray for the wires to go through. I think the Led wires are hidden and look ok, when I finish with them they will look a lot better...

Also need to put in 3 more temp sensors for the AQ and monitoring. will change the 90 where it turns to go to the radiator to a monsoon light port so I can put a blue LED to shine through this tubing.

Can anyone else see anything I need to do??


----------



## seross69

A small update of some of the progress I did make



This is the top of the case before I put the extended top on it. as you can see I came out of the MORA 140*9 Rad from the top at a point higher than the water level. I did this for 2 reason's so I could drain the below items with out draining all the water out of this Rad. Also so that the rad would always be full and I can use the valves I put on to fill system with water and put a reservoir on the valve temporary to get all the air out..

I used Koolance QD4 QDC's and drilled 1 inch hole in the top with grommets for looks and to protect the tubing..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A small update of some of the progress I did make
> 
> 
> 
> This is the top of the case before I put the extended top on it. as you can see I came out of the MORA 140*9 Rad from the top at a point higher than the water level. I did this for 2 reason's so I could drain the below items with out draining all the water out of this Rad. Also so that the rad would always be full and I can use the valves I put on to fill system with water and put a reservoir on the valve temporary to get all the air out..
> 
> I used Koolance QD4 QDC's and drilled 1 inch hole in the top with grommets for looks and to protect the tubing..


QD4's ye i like them. Great quality. As for you angle's of your routing. I like straith lines now. Had it before as you do "did not bother me" but now i got the hang of it getting all things straith. And yes that cost time. But still happy with it.

I'm at the firestation again and took my pedestel mesh with me so i can take a few measurements for the coverplate for the pedestel where the Aquero's and the ICY DOCKS com in.

Same safety restriction over hear so no updates or pictures from this place.


----------



## KurryBoomba

After about 2 weeks of reading this thread from start to finish, I have finally subbed!

Scott, Awesome build! Glad you having fun with it! After reading I am keen to do a CaseLabs build now. Only stumbling block currently is that shipping to South Africa costs the same as the case!

Anyway, I look forward to more *Excessive Insanity!*

Cheers,
Will


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lookin' good :thumbs:


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KurryBoomba*
> 
> After about 2 weeks of reading this thread from start to finish, I have finally subbed!
> 
> Scott, Awesome build! Glad you having fun with it! After reading I am keen to do a CaseLabs build now. Only stumbling block currently is that shipping to South Africa costs the same as the case!
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to more *Excessive Insanity!*
> 
> Cheers,
> Will


Thanks Will.. Welcome to the insainity!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lookin' good :thumbs:


thanks !!!


----------



## mandrix

What is it that you have on the case floor below the motherboard? I can't see enough in the pic (#2641) above to tell.


----------



## Buzzkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What is it that you have on the case floor below the motherboard? I can't see enough in the pic (#2641) above to tell.


It looks like a Phobya/Bitspower/etc brand Temperature Sensor In-Line still in the bag sitting on case floor.


Sorry wrong picture I though you were referring to Mandrix.


----------



## mandrix

Ummm, I mean where the pump is sitting. It sort of looks like white acrylic, but I can't see enough detail in the pic.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ummm, I mean where the pump is sitting. It sort of looks like white acrylic, but I can't see enough detail in the pic.










it is a lint free rag That I had used to dry up water









what I have on the top coming out the 140*9 has rotaries and a valve.. I had turned the valve up and screwed a 150mm reservoir in it, fill it with water and was using this to bleed the air out. then







I got real smart







and tilted the case to the side and can you guess what happened to the reservoir that I had on top bleeding the air with no top on it???














smart of me


















can anyone guess what I did????


----------



## seross69

Mandrix has made me spend more MONEY.. I was looking at his build and liked the way his AQ5 Pro's looked with the blue in them.. got me wanting to do this then I remember it would look really goofy with just this on one side of the TX10 so I got this from Aquatuning.



I got the last one they had. Did not really need it but it will look good and I will not have to use as many PA2's


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a lint free rag That I had used to dry up water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I have on the top coming out the 140*9 has rotaries and a valve.. I had turned the valve up and screwed a 150mm reservoir in it, fill it with water and was using this to bleed the air out. then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got real smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tilted the case to the side and can you guess what happened to the reservoir that I had on top bleeding the air with no top on it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smart of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone guess what I did????


Ahh. OK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Mandrix has made me spend more MONEY.. I was looking at his build and liked the way his AQ5 Pro's looked with the blue in them.. got me wanting to do this then I remember it would look really goofy with just this on one side of the TX10 so I got this from Aquatuning.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the last one they had. Did not really need it but it will look good and I will not have to use as many PA2's


Last one? Dang it, Earl.
Just kidding.....I'm not buying one.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ahh. OK.
> Last one? Dang it, Earl.
> Just kidding.....I'm not buying one.


Might be worth it for you with all headers being PMW and you haveing the PMW pumps.. could sell one of your 5's and get this?? don't blame you but 1 did make sense for me because of the high wattage of the headers and the number of fans I will be using.. 2nd one is just for bling!!


----------



## mandrix

No buying for a while. I mean, I would love to have one of the new AQ6, but just don't have the coin right now. Doubt I could sell one of my AQ5's for a reasonable price.


----------



## Thrasher1016

You'll take so long that the AQ6 will be gone and the AQ100 will be out!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Another picture of some progress..



here you can see the 2nd reservoir and the dual pump top that is tied into the system..


----------



## seross69

Do you guys think I need a drain on both pump tops or will one do??


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would say a drain set from the lowest should be enough as long as they're tied into the same loop.


----------



## TATH

In the pomp port you put in a dice (bitspower 4 way block ) after that put a valve to it. from there on you make the rest of you drainage system.
If you have more then one loop in it you have to put valves in so you are always can choose wich loop you want to drain.
My advice is make sketches. After you make ask your self "IS THERE A BETTER WAY or CAN I DO BETTER" . If the answer is NO build it.









Some times you ask things but whe (i) can not answer because it is a close up if that empire state building your building and i dont see what is on the other side.
Now whe see picture of a bigger piece so that make it probably easier to give advice or to say "he that looks great".

I'm going to make one drainage point in my system But because of the fact that i have 2 loops i have to put a few valves in.

When do you com back.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Do you guys think I need a drain on both pump tops or will one do??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would say a drain set from the lowest should be enough as long as they're tied into the same loop.


You def don't need 2 drains for one loop. Using a T or Valve on the same line as a Fill port helps though. When you're using the Fill or Drain Port, open the other one and it helps with the air issues


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You def don't need 2 drains for one loop. Using a T or Valve on the same line as a Fill port helps though. When you're using the Fill or Drain Port, open the other one and it helps with the air issues


You can read or you want to say something also !!!!

"Two loops one drainage system" devide your sytem with valves so you can choose wich loop you want to drain "or both at same time"


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, i wasn't responding to your post








Sorry if it looked like i was. I was just mentioning about having the fill and drain running off the same line gives you the option to open the drain cap when your filling or the fill cap when you're draining. Makes life easier









Sorry if it looked like i was saying that in response to your post









I fixed my post. I quoted the 2 posts i was responding to when i typed that


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> In the pomp port you put in a dice (bitspower 4 way block ) after that put a valve to it. from there on you make the rest of you drainage system.
> If you have more then one loop in it you have to put valves in so you are always can choose wich loop you want to drain.
> My advice is make sketches. After you make ask your self "IS THERE A BETTER WAY or CAN I DO BETTER" . If the answer is NO build it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you ask things but whe (i) can not answer because it is a close up if that empire state building your building and i dont see what is on the other side.
> Now whe see picture of a bigger piece so that make it probably easier to give advice or to say "he that looks great".
> 
> I'm going to make one drainage point in my system But because of the fact that i have 2 loops i have to put a few valves in.
> 
> When do you com back.


Yeah I have a valve in place on this pump top.



so Like you said really no reason to have 2 drains.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You def don't need 2 drains for one loop. Using a T or Valve on the same line as a Fill port helps though. When you're using the Fill or Drain Port, open the other one and it helps with the air issues


I am going to fill this from the top. You see how the tubing comes out of the top of the 140*9 rad. below in the picture. well i have rotary fittings here with valves so I can turn the valve up and screw a spare res into it and then I am putting water in from the highest point and getting air out of it from the highest point. and I am going to put one of *these* on top of each res to keep the air out of the system. I have used these at work and they work very good they let air out but no water. that is if they are what I think they are?? I have ordered 2 of them to put in each res to try.

oh yeah I have a valve on with rotaries on both sides of the 140*9 so it is easy to fill...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Lol, i wasn't responding to your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it looked like i was. I was just mentioning about having the fill and drain running off the same line gives you the option to open the drain cap when your filling or the fill cap when you're draining. Makes life easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it looked like i was saying that in response to your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed my post. I quoted the 2 posts i was responding to when i typed that


So then i must be saying sorry.


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice!!! Can't wait to see more

I've been looking at those BP Air Release Fittings too. I have a UT60 120 in my build. Since UT60's and Monsta's come with that extra port on the end tank for an air release fitting, i was thinkin of grabbing one of those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> So then i must be saying sorry.


No biggie. It's my fault for not quoting what i was responding to








Sometimes i can get lazy with quoting


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Nice!!! Can't wait to see more
> 
> I've been looking at those BP Air Release Fittings too. I have a UT60 120 in my build. Since UT60's and Monsta's come with that extra port on the end tank for an air release fitting, i was thinkin of grabbing one of those.
> No biggie. It's my fault for not quoting what i was responding to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes i can get lazy with quoting


I will let you know how the air release fitting work then.. I at first thought they were the automatic ones and these are best they have a small ball in them that floats and this opens and closes the valve and lets the air out automatically. they work good and are real dependable. but this one you push to bleed the air and that is ok also.

since you said that about the rads I might have to get more than 2 now.. %^$%$$^^ you







giving me ideas and making me spend more money!!! LOL just play that is an excellent idea about the rads though. because air can get trapped in them..


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah it's real easy to get influenced into spending more money on here LOLLL. Something i both hate and love about OCN


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's real easy to get influenced into spending more money on here LOLLL. Something i both hate and love about OCN


BP air release fittings "never heard of" . pictures or i did not hapent .


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> BP air release fittings "never heard of" . pictures or i did not hapent .




We're talking about THESE


----------



## TATH

thank you for the pictures. I wil take a look at the shop here.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking about
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THESE


You making someone else spend money and buy more parts??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> thank you for the pictures. I wil take a look at the shop here.


henry watch him he is a bad influence he has me wanting the RIVE BE and now to put these 20 dollar air release valves everywhere instead of just in my reservoirs!!!

but I know it dont take much for use to start buying any way but still have to watch him!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You making someone else spend money and buy more parts??
> henry watch him he is a bad influence he has me wanting the RIVE BE and now to put these 20 dollar air release valves everywhere instead of just in my reservoirs!!!
> 
> but I know it dont take much for use to start buying any way but still have to watch him!!!


Yes i see but mayby i going to use the magic word again "NEED" . Have to look i need them in my system.


----------



## seross69

well we need a lot of things until something better comes along that we need... LOL wives should just be glad we don't do this with them!! LOL

Actually I had wished they made these for a long time as I have used them at work the Auto ones for the most part but also the manual ones and they are great!!!!! let air out and no water!!! I hope that is the way bitspower works...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You making someone else spend money and buy more parts??
> henry watch him he is a bad influence he has me wanting the RIVE BE and now to put these 20 dollar air release valves everywhere instead of just in my reservoirs!!!
> 
> but I know it dont take much for use to start buying any way but still have to watch him!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*


that smile would make me spend a lot of money also!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> that smile would make me spend a lot of money also!!!


Among other things....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Among other things....


now I am trying to be nice!!!


----------



## seross69

A genius working space!!



work space all lonely and ready for me !!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

That is PERFECT


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A genius working space!!
> 
> 
> 
> work space all lonely and ready for me !!!!


*Almost* as sad as a lonely puppy waiting for his master to return home from a hard day at work.


----------



## kpoeticg

Why u gotta darken the mood like that?








Reminds me of those friggin torture porn ASPCA commercials. I wish they'd ban those from the airwaves already

Seriously though, that's probly the most efficient workspace i've ever seen.


----------



## dougb62

Wow... didn't mean it to be taken that way... sorry...









Workspace looked lonely is all I meant - thought the lonely puppy was quite adorable myself. I know what you mean about the tortured animal TV spots though, and I thoroughly agree with your sentiment about them!


----------



## kpoeticg

LOL, i put







after the first part cuz i wasn't taking what u said seriously. Was just playing about darkening the mood
Just brought to mind those damn commercials. I HATE those things


----------



## barkinos98

How i missed this seross... lol
Good to be back


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Why u gotta darken the mood like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of those friggin torture porn ASPCA commercials. I wish they'd ban those from the airwaves already
> 
> Seriously though, that's probly the most efficient workspace i've ever seen.


well I dont know about efficient as I really need to clean again and reorganize so that I know where everything is and make some more room.. i hate a messy work area!!!

but I also hate not working on PC to clean and reorganize so


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> How i missed this seross... lol
> Good to be back


I know I have not seen you much but where you been???


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> LOL, i put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the first part cuz i wasn't taking what u said seriously. Was just playing about darkening the mood...


Ok - Good... lol!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well I dont know about efficient as I really need to clean again and reorganize so that I know where everything is and make some more room.. i hate a messy work area!!!
> 
> but I also hate not working on PC to clean and reorganize so


I dunno man, i can't for the life of me get an efficient space setup to work with in the space i have. That looks absolutely perfect to me. I'm actually jealous!!!

Nothing kills ideas and motivation like trying to figure out where to put your chassis, then trying to remember where those screws are, and going to find a particular tool.

I can't imagine what's more efficient than browsing build logs on OCN, Plop your project down by your right hand, and everything you need to find is close enough that you don't even need to stand up to get it
So i standby my previous statement


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> How i missed this seross... lol
> Good to be back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have not seen you much but where you been???
Click to expand...

I was all over the Off-Topic, been a long time


----------



## seross69

I have decided I am going to use a second PSU and the below item to start it and keep power on the 2nd PSU after PC is shut down.



Find information on it *here*

My plan is to use the 2nd PSU to power the TEC's and Pumps and fans so that I can run pumps and fans to remove the heat from the water blocks after the PC is shut down..

is this needed no
will it help anything -- it won't hurt anything
it is something want to do.

I do know for a fact that a lot of machinery will not shut down until it cools down, and on a lot of equipment the cooling system runs until it cools down... they do this for a reason so I am going to.

I have a Seasonice X-850 I am going to use to do this..

I am hoping someone will tell me on the PMW fans if there is no power to the Aquaero will the fans still run??


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have decided I am going to use a second PSU and the below item to start it and keep power on the 2nd PSU after PC is shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> Find information on it *here*
> 
> My plan is to use the 2nd PSU to power the TEC's and Pumps and fans so that I can run pumps and fans to remove the heat from the water blocks after the PC is shut down..
> 
> is this needed no
> will it help anything -- it won't hurt anything
> it is something want to do.
> 
> I do know for a fact that a lot of machinery will not shut down until it cools down, and on a lot of equipment the cooling system runs until it cools down... they do this for a reason so I am going to.
> 
> I have a Seasonice X-850 I am going to use to do this..
> 
> I am hoping someone will tell me on the PMW fans if there is no power to the Aquaero will the fans still run??


For your last question the answer is NO the wont run because you get your power from the aquero 6 ! right.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> For your last question the answer is NO the wont run because you get your power from the aquero 6 ! right.


actually it will run accoding to shoggy and not the power is not coming from the Aquaero. these are PMW fans 18 of them so I have to take power from PSU and just hook up the RPM and the Sense to the Aquaero!!


----------



## TATH

verry handy item Scott.


----------



## seross69

I think so.. Caught my eye and the more I thought about it the more I wanted it... that way if I am benching PC and it is running high temps I can make sure it is cooled off when it shuts down on me...


----------



## seross69

Found out that my 3 Powercool devices from E22 will be shipped, this week!! and also order 3 more of them before he sales out. I want these for all the AQ Products.

Also Hope Alex with FrozenQ is able to get my 2nd reservoir to me before I go home. All they lack is the laser scribing. But because of the large fire they had They are having to outsource this. I am trying not to bother them too much but really home I get it before I go home....


----------



## seross69

I am sick and tired of hearing my wife complain about her present TVPC. Cant say I blame her but she is about to drive me crazy..

I managed to pick-up one of these for 25 shipped NIB off Ebay.



So I am really thinking about using the ITX board I have for her new TVPC in Excessive Insanity and get her a new up to date TVPC with a CPU other than a atom!!! Then Build Excessive Insainity for right now with 2 pedestals and 2 systems and then come back later and add the 3rd pedestal...

everyday see is complaining about it. she almost bought a bad Dell yesterday to use..

I really hate to do this but I might!!! think seriously about it.... it would make the real build faster and easier...

WHAT TO DO WHAT TO DO???????


----------



## kpoeticg

You find the best deals!!!! The Elite 120 Advanced is a steal for $25.

It seems like that 3rd Pedastal and HTPC was gonna be later in your build anyway? Can you just proceed as planned with the HTPC assembled without the WC'ing in the Elite 120 for the time being?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> You find the best deals!!!! The Elite 120 Advanced is a steal for $25.
> 
> It seems like that 3rd Pedastal and HTPC was gonna be later in your build anyway? Can you just proceed as planned with the HTPC assembled without the WC'ing in the Elite 120 for the time being?


Going to be the Elite 130 and I will be putting a 120 rad and Fan in the front. So it will still be water cooled. Will put the pump where they say the SSD goes in the bottom because I have the Silverstone SST-FP58S. As below I will put a SSD in it for the OS... That will give me a internal Blu-ray burner and hold the hard drives. So I will be able to watercool it...



I think I can build this in a few hours I might be wrong but we will see...


----------



## kpoeticg

Even better if its the 130.
Just an idea but an Apogee Drive II will save u some room as far as the pump goes. That's why i originally bought mine, but now that my build progresses i think i'm gonna switch to a Supremacy Clean Copper/Plexi with dual 35x's


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Even better if its the 130.
> Just an idea but an Apogee Drive II will save u some room as far as the pump goes. That's why i originally bought mine, but now that my build progresses i think i'm gonna switch to a Supremacy Clean Copper/Plexi with dual 35x's


That is an idea if my idea don't work.. I will let you know!!


----------



## seross69

Monsoon Hardline Pro Tool Kit is going to be my Christmas Gift as it should be able to buy in 10 days!!!!

This is what I want!!!!





Should make bending the acrylic very easy and precise


----------



## seross69

After 48 hours with 4 hours sleep this is how I feel!!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Lolllll, what time is it out there?


----------



## seross69

4:30 PM 2 more hours and hopefully no more problems and I can go to bed....


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn that sux brotha. Workin sux when u feel like that.
At least you can mess around on OCN to pass the time


----------



## 01010011

HI, I've been following your thread since September and I must say that the rig you're building is going to be amazing!








Looking forward to see it finished.


----------



## vaporizer




----------



## TATH

In som jobs sleeping is also work. "sleepingrich" .


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> In som jobs sleeping is also work. "sleepingrich" .


Maybe that is why I am so poor then!! because I get no sleep!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Maybe that is why I am so poor then!! because I get no sleep!!


uh uh. Too many toys.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> uh uh. Too many toys.


impossible to have too many toys!!! I only have 1 wife so I only have 1 Toy!!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

*EXCESSIVE INSANITY!!!*


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Monsoon Hardline Pro Tool Kit is going to be my Christmas Gift as it should be able to buy in 10 days!!!!
> 
> This is what I want!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should make bending the acrylic very easy and precise


It will be interesting to see how it prices out. I too like that set, but I already have a heat gun and I'm thinking that the primochill rig might be the better solution... Kinda leaning towards the PC rig


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it prices out. I too like that set, but I already have a heat gun and I'm thinking that the primochill rig might be the better solution... Kinda leaning towards the PC rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It does look good also because if I am seeing things right you can make 2 bends at the same time just set it up with the distance between the builds. so it looks easier.. but we all know the quality of Monsoon and I think you can do this also with it by mounting the mandrels on the ruler.


----------



## vaporizer

Great build log. i finally got through it. i hope this log goes on forever, but i want to see the finished product. i am so confused. Can i have my cake and eat it to with this log?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Great build log. i finally got through it. i hope this log goes on forever, but i want to see the finished product. i am so confused. Can i have my cake and eat it to with this log?


Well i am already planning Excessive Insanity 2.0 or junior. That is why some thing's may have changed with this build but hopefully we be a lot closer to finishing when I finally get home.. I will get started on 15 Dec. so we shall see what happens!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it prices out. I too like that set, but I already have a heat gun and I'm thinking that the primochill rig might be the better solution... Kinda leaning towards the PC rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn, i didn't know Primochill was releasing a bending jig. That thing looks tight as hell too

Just an FYI, I'm assuming the heatgun kit is gonna be a separate kit. Especially since it comes with a pipe reamer in the kit & every radius in the other 2 kits has a pipe reamer built into it. From the pics, it looks it's gonna be 3 kits altogether. A 13mm kit, a 16mm kit, & the heatgun kit. Again, this is just an assumption


----------



## seross69

I dont know for sure but we should find out next week for sure...


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well i am already planning Excessive Insanity 2.0 or junior. That is why some thing's may have changed with this build but hopefully we be a lot closer to finishing when I finally get home.. *I will get started on 15 Dec*. so we shall see what happens!!!


I am holding my breath until the above date. hurry as I can only hold my breath for 11 days.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I am holding my breath until the above date. hurry as I can only hold my breath for 11 days.


Well that is a lot better than me.. I also got another one of *these* for only 44 dollars!!!







I paid a lot more than that for the first one I bought....







So I will can have add some more of the SSD's I have to my raid set up on the main PC


----------



## seross69

Got some great news today!! Found out my 2nd Custom Reservoir will be shipping on Friday!!









Here is what it looks like if you don't remember!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Glad to hear it








Is he/they back in full production again? Or slowly rebuilding?


----------



## seross69

still just trying to get the custom and old orders fulfilled from what I understand..


----------



## TATH

Got the paint brand on my buildlog.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Got the paint brand on my buildlog.


I saw thanks for this. I got the picture saved to my USB stick. so I can know for the future..


----------



## seross69

Ok found out today my white powercooling units from E22 will ship on the 10th. So looking like I will have everything I want and need for now!!



these are for the Aquearo PA's but I am going to also use them on the Aquaero 6 Pro. I think they will look awesome in my case... have the fans and don't have to use them unless i want or need.

I don't really think I will need them???


----------



## seross69

Well I may be at work but still thinking about and trying to plan everything for build. So I am still working on it for a while. I have decided to just use the 2 EK 420 rads to cool everything because with the MORA 140*9 in this loop with them makes a lot of rad area to also have to cool when I am using my TEC chiller. I think 2 X 420's will be enough to keep everything cool dont you? I will be using the rest of the rads to get rid of the heat the TRC's produce...

Here is cold water Loop



always busy working of thinking about build...


----------



## kpoeticg

I think 6 TEC's & 2 420's will be more enough than to cool everything.
Also, i highly doubt you'll need the fans for the Aquaero. Possibly for the PA's tho


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think 6 TEC's & 2 420's will be more enough than to cool everything.
> Also, i highly doubt you'll need the fans for the Aquaero. Possibly for the PA's tho


Yeah and I am going to have rocker switches to turn off the TEC's when I am not home so when PC is just being used to web surf that it will not have these cooling and just use the 420's..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah and I am going to have rocker switches to turn off the TEC's when I am not home so when PC is just being used to web surf that it will not have these cooling and just use the 420's..


Until now i am happy with the achievement i make. I try to understand you but i cant follow . Mayby it is because i get older and older people dont want to read but just look at pictures.







One thing i do no is that a Mora is on of the best rads there is so just about that i dont understand why you skip that. Ha ha now i am thinking of it i remember i have seen it on the outside of the case at "Singularity Computers".
nice diagram you made. 8 days !


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Until now i am happy with the achievement i make. I try to understand you but i cant follow . Mayby it is because i get older and older people dont want to read but just look at pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing i do no is that a Mora is on of the best rads there is so just about that i dont understand why you skip that. Ha ha now i am thinking of it i remember i have seen it on the outside of the case at "Singularity Computers".
> nice diagram you made. 8 days !


the MORA is going to still be used just not in the cool loop it will be part of the hot loop. I am making this drawing and will post later...


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah and I am going to have rocker switches to turn off the TEC's when I am not home so when PC is just being used to web surf that it will not have these cooling and just use the 420's..


it would be cool to see the TEC's turn on automatically when the water temp hits a certain temp. not sure how you would do it, but I thought it would be cool(no pun intended).


----------



## kpoeticg

It could be done with the relay on the Aquaero.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> it would be cool to see the TEC's turn on automatically when the water temp hits a certain temp. not sure how you would do it, but I thought it would be cool(no pun intended).


That is the plan to use the Aquaero 6 to do this. But I also want to be able to turn them off when I am not home and also this set up has not been tested to see if it works and then stressed to make sure no problems. This is the reason I want to use the rocker switches. The rocker switches will be down stream of the AQ6.

The reason for having the 2 EK420's in the cool loop with the TEC's is so that I don't have to use them and can turn them off when I am not home. I work in Indonesia on a 28 and 28 day rotating. 28 at work then 28 at home. wife needs something dependable so until I am able to prove this I will hurt the efficiency of the TEC chiller by leaving the 420's in line with them..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It could be done with the relay on the Aquaero.


Well can not really be done with the relay as I think it is limited to 2 amps.. I am going to use relays and turn these on and off with the AQ6 through the PA's. Going to have a PA be able to turn each TEC block on or off depending on temps. the PA is just going to turn a relay on and off and that will actually provide the power to the TEC's.

Don't worry when I finish they will be lots of pictures and explanations.

I am not going to get into details until I test it and prove I can do what I want to do. I am tired of people telling me I am wasting money, it wont work, it is not efficient, Bla bla bla. all of this with out giving any concrete advise other than opinions and funny thing is they don't seem to realize that it is my money and I want to do this and I do not care if I only get 5 to 10 degrees cooler on the CPU and GPU's. I also don't care how much electricity it uses, the more the better to me. Also if you are worried about cost of electricity maybe you need a new hobby as that is all we do is waste electricity.

Going to be able to have lots of data to prove it, that is the reason I will have a total of 20 temp sensors hooked up between the 2 AQ6's. It will take a while to fine tune it I am sure.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah you're right. It's actually limited 1A


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> it would be cool to see the TEC's turn on automatically when the water temp hits a certain temp. not sure how you would do it, but I thought it would be cool(no pun intended).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It could be done with the relay on the Aquaero.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah you're right. It's actually limited 1A


You may be right about that and the set of contacts on the multiswitch is 2a.. I know something was 2 amp. LOL too much knowledge in my head I should have double checked my facts.

I just check and it is 1 amp on the AQ5 and the multiswitch is as below. I do not know where I got 2 amps from!! Crazy I guess or no telling...

4.8. Relay
Floating output. Freely usable, maximum breaking capacity 4 A at max.
12 V.
Pin assignment: Pin 1: Opening contact (NC)
Pin 2: Common connector
Pin 3: Breaking contact (NO)


----------



## vaporizer

how about turning it off and on with the cell phone(or cell app)?









indonesia? woot, love the smell of fresh SE asian teak. when i worked in NYC, my boss used to import teak and bamboo furniture. i loved working with it(the teak, not so much the bamboo). the flights were a killer on him.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> how about turning it off and on with the cell phone(or cell app)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indonesia? woot, love the smell of fresh SE asian teak. when i worked in NYC, my boss used to import teak and bamboo furniture. i loved working with it(the teak, not so much the bamboo). the flights were a killer on him.


Turning it on and off like that could be done also but 1 thing at a time!!!

Yes the flights are killer and this is for sure. leave singapore at 5am local time and get to atlanta at 3pm local time on the same day. after flying 7 hours from singapore to Japan and then 14 hours from Japan to Atlanta. so flights are killer!!!


----------



## seross69

Ok now a look at my how water loop!!! Now this is the big one with 5 radiators and 40 fans..


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> how about turning it off and on with the cell phone(or cell app)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> indonesia? woot, love the smell of fresh SE asian teak. when i worked in NYC, my boss used to import teak and bamboo furniture. i loved working with it(the teak, not so much the bamboo). the flights were a killer on him.


A Bitfenix Recon would be a good way to control the TECs with an app. Could also just grab one of those Logisys Remote Starters they sell at most of the popular WC/Modding Gear Resellers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok now a look at my how water loop!!! Now this is the big one with 5 radiators and 40 fans..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> A Bitfenix Recon would be a good way to control the TECs with an app. Could also just grab one of those Logisys Remote Starters they sell at most of the popular WC/Modding Gear Resellers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


or i could just use phone to log into computer and open the aquasuite and do what I want to then!! when you want to do something there is always lots of ways to do it, but this does not interest me and I do not see the value in remote control of this due to the way they work. I have the rocker switches so that I can set it up and it will work like I want it to as I turn it on..


----------



## kpoeticg

RDP would be a a PITA for something like that tho. IMO anyway.
I'm was just throwin ideas out there. Not saying they're particularly good ideas


----------



## Bart

WOW, that's quite the diagram Scott! The complexity of what you're doing here is mind boggling!


----------



## TATH

If it is a design of a brewery i like it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> If it is a design of a brewery i like it.


Yes I am hoping to also be able to brew my own beer when I am finished the worlds first PC and Beer machine!! All in one!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> WOW, that's quite the diagram Scott! The complexity of what you're doing here is mind boggling!


I think it just looks complex!! because it does not seem that way to me maybe because I have been planning this for almost a year!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I am hoping to also be able to brew my own beer when I am finished the worlds first PC and Beer machine!! All in one!!
> I think it just looks complex!! because it does not seem that way to me maybe because I have been planning this for almost a year!


Goodmorning Scott. "TIK TAK 7 days !!".


----------



## seross69

No less than 96 hours till i start on my jounary home...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No less than 96 hours till i start on my jounary home...


That is good good good news


----------



## seross69




----------



## kpoeticg

Nice!!
How long do u get to be home this time?


----------



## seross69

will be home until 7 jan


----------



## kpoeticg

All of us subscribers are looking forward to lots of new updates


----------



## seross69

me also!!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> will be home until 7 jan


At least you get to celebrate Christmas with your family, if you celebrate it that is.


----------



## seross69

Yes that is very nice that I will be home for the holidays this year was not last year!!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

That was indeed excessive.

You should take out the EKWB from the rig image so that the EKWB logo shows instead of half the logo though.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> That was indeed excessive.
> 
> You should take out the EKWB from the rig image so that the EKWB logo shows instead of half the logo though.


No it will be excessive for sure when I finish.. Right now it is just a dream and I don't know if it is a nightmare or a Good dream...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*


party "count me in"


----------



## seross69

well your invited be sure of this!!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No less than 96 hours till i start on my jounary home...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*


Motha-F, you better stay the _hockeysticks_ over there, time's going to fast, and I have to have breaks between your work man!

Feels like you haven't been gone at ALL!










Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Motha-F, you better stay the _hockeysticks_ over there, time's going to fast, and I have to have breaks between your work man!
> 
> Feels like you haven't been gone at ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Maybe so but I need to get more done... And it seems like I have been here and gone from home for a long time!!


----------



## seross69

Well in 48 hours I will be on my long journey home. I have modified my plans and don't think I am going to be so ambitious at this time.. I will eventually do all my plans but I have scaled it back. Still going to be massive and have a excessive number of fans, radiators, controllers, hard drives but I am planning on adding the other PC's in the unit as Part of upgrade 2.0 LOL or something. But I want this computer working before all of the hardware is outdated. So I have made this compromise.

I have also changed the loops as I have attached here. Will still have a TEC chiller so I can keep water below ambient Temps and this will be controlled by the AQ6. but I removed the GPU's out of this loop. As the amount of heat to try and cool that much would have taken a lot of power and experimenting to achieve. So I will be looking to add this also to the loop at a later time.


----------



## kpoeticg

Did you sort out how you're gonna control the TEC's with the Aquaero yet?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Did you sort out how you're gonna control the TEC's with the Aquaero yet?


Yes I did actually I have had that figured out for 6 moths or more. I think since I do have a excellent plan and know exactly what I am going to do and no more indecision on how to do something or to proceed. That I am going to make excellent progress as long as I am allowed to work on it and with family it is hard to say this for sure but my plans are to work on it no matter what!!!

As far as what I am going to do I am going to do it and prove it will work and then show you and everyone!!


----------



## vaporizer

well hurry up and fast forward time so you can return home and get to some physical work on this beast. it is getting harder for me to hold my breath.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> well hurry up and fast forward time so you can return home and get to some physical work on this beast. it is getting harder for me to hold my breath.


Trust me I am doing all I can to make time speed up but I think some people are working against me and making time slow down.. LOL


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Trust me I am doing all I can to make time speed up but I think some people are working against me and making time slow down.. LOL


give me their names and addresses damn them.


----------



## seross69

Well Less than 24 hours and will be on the way home..

I wish someone would help me speed up the time!!! I am ready to get home I have a Couple of deposits i need to make


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well Less than 24 hours and will be on the way home..
> 
> I wish someone would help me speed up the time!!! I am ready to get home I have a Couple of deposits i need to make


Our team was informed that the translation for "desposits" is missing.
what is desposits!!!!!


----------



## mandrix

Looks like a plan.
How many flow sensors and which ones do you have in all that for your main rig?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Looks like a plan.
> How many flow sensors and which ones do you have in all that for your main rig?


Aha but "looks like" is not 100% So i still dont now what he means.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Our team was informed that the translation for "desposits" is missing.
> what is desposits!!!!!


Sorry misspelled the word should have been Deposit!!! ( send me PM if you dont understand)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Looks like a plan.
> How many flow sensors and which ones do you have in all that for your main rig?


I will have a total of 8 flow sensors 4 G1/4 High Flow and 4 G1/4 High flow USB.

1 for GPU flow
1 For CPU flow
1 for Motherboard/Ram blocks
1 for total flow of CPU and Motherboard/Ram

4 for the hot side of the TEC chiller.. Dont really need 4 could just use 2 but I have them so I am going to use them I think.

Also 40 temps sensors in all..


----------



## seross69

in Singapore and relaxing with a double rum and coke.. ready to get home to my girls and computer


----------



## seross69

Got Some Aquacomputer Aquaero Things to use





Going to have fun with this stuff


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got Some Aquacomputer Aquaero Things to use
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have fun with this stuff


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got Some Aquacomputer Aquaero Things to use
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have fun with this stuff


I now how it feels when you got new stuf to show.

















But when i look at the pictures the are almost identical so if i where you remove a few pictures or put a item in front of the box so whe now what is in it.

Its good to have you back.


----------



## seross69

I forgot to say that it is

12 PA's
8 Flow meters
2 AQ 5 LT's Need to sell one of these








2 AQ6 Pro's
1 Power adjust will need to sell this also I think


----------



## seross69

Help !!!

Has anyone used these before and if so what size wire did you use and how did you push it down????



If any one can give me some advise I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## SinatraFan

I believe most of the wiring used is 18ga


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> I believe most of the wiring used is 18ga


that is what I had thought also but I am having a devil of a time getting this in the connector!! I wonder the best way to push it down.

I tried some 22 GA and it went in easy so I am wondering now what size to use...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I took the heatsinks off of my G.Skill RAM today and I scratched the PCB with my flat head screw driver when I turned it 90 degrees. So now there are 3 small dots on the edge of the PCB where there is a little dot of copper exposed. I hope it still works! Going to test it tonight with the stock heatsink. Just going to stick one side of the heatsink to the chip so it will be easy to take off again and then going to turn the computer on to test. I'm guessing it will be fine they aren't deep at all. Just deep enough to scratch off a little dot of the pcb. The copper beneath is unscathed.

BTW I love this build! Thanks for the RAM mod idea. REP for you!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got Some Aquacomputer Aquaero Things to use
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have fun with this stuff












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Help !!!
> 
> Has anyone used these before and if so what size wire did you use and how did you push it down????
> 
> 
> 
> If any one can give me some advise I would really appreciate it!!


I use 18AWG with those. And i use the caps to push down. PM me if u need help with it. It took me a few minutes to figure it out the first time too









Dunno if it's the "proper" way or not, but i strip ~5mm off the insulation.
Then i put the stripped end in the middle of the hole and kinda yank it back through one of the slits as i'm sliding the cap over it to secure the connection.
I go one wire at a time

Here's a pic i just took to try and explain better what i was saying


I yank that wire down into the slit as i'm sliding the cap over it to secure into place
(I have it plugged into the opposite gender connector, that's why it looks bigger if u couldn't already tell)


----------



## mandrix

It's best to leave the insulation intact, as it helps to hold the wiring in place. What I use is a small flat blade screwdriver to punch the wires in place. Actually, I get all the drives in place and put the connectors in place, then run one wire at a time and punch it in place through each connector.

The wire I used for mine is 18 gauge, but it's .0403 total diameter so the overall width is less but the actual wire strands are the same. I actually bought black, white & blue off Amazon. Here is how it's listed for example:

"UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, White, 18 AWG, 0.0403" Diameter"


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So I took the heatsinks off of my G.Skill RAM today and I scratched the PCB with my flat head screw driver when I turned it 90 degrees. So now there are 3 small dots on the edge of the PCB where there is a little dot of copper exposed. I hope it still works! Going to test it tonight with the stock heatsink. Just going to stick one side of the heatsink to the chip so it will be easy to take off again and then going to turn the computer on to test. I'm guessing it will be fine they aren't deep at all. Just deep enough to scratch off a little dot of the pcb. The copper beneath is unscathed.
> 
> BTW I love this build! Thanks for the RAM mod idea. REP for you!


Glad to be able to help someone!!! Hope your ram is ok. The old sinks came off with little force. I actually Could hear them popping loose as I heated them with the heat gun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use 18AWG with those. And i use the caps to push down. PM me if u need help with it. It took me a few minutes to figure it out the first time too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if it's the "proper" way or not, but i strip ~5mm off the insulation.
> Then i put the stripped end in the middle of the hole and kinda yank it back through one of the slits as i'm sliding the cap over it to secure the connection.
> I go one wire at a time
> 
> Here's a pic i just took to try and explain better what i was saying
> 
> 
> I yank that wire down into the slit as i'm sliding the cap over it to secure into place
> (I have it plugged into the opposite gender connector, that's why it looks bigger if u couldn't already tell)


I thought about stripping them also but really not suppose to do this as Mandrix says below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It's best to leave the insulation intact, as it helps to hold the wiring in place. What I use is a small flat blade screwdriver to punch the wires in place. Actually, I get all the drives in place and put the connectors in place, then run one wire at a time and punch it in place through each connector.
> 
> The wire I used for mine is 18 gauge, but it's .0403 total diameter so the overall width is less but the actual wire strands are the same. I actually bought black, white & blue off Amazon. Here is how it's listed for example:
> 
> "UL1007 Commercial Copper Wire, Bright, White, 18 AWG, 0.0403" Diameter"


Yeah that is the wire I have and I found that I was just being to gentle with them.

Well Going to post some pictures of what I did today have some home work to do first. but it was no working on Excessive Insanity!!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

It survived









I ended up just buying the EK Monarch Modules for the time being. I will get the block at another time. Can't wait to slap them on! They look so much nicer than the stock G.SKill heatspreaders.


Thanks bud! My build log is in my signature if you are interested in seeing them on my board once I get them


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> It survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up just buying the EK Monarch Modules for the time being. I will get the block at another time. Can't wait to slap them on! They look so much nicer than the stock G.SKill heatspreaders.
> 
> 
> Thanks bud! My build log is in my signature if you are interested in seeing them on my board once I get them


i will look be sure..


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> i will look be sure..


DAMN why does my sig link bring you to my old build log?? I swear I changed it.

Anyways, here is the REAL link to the build log lulz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415138/build-log-mm-ascension-triple-mcp655s-triple-7950s-asus-mve-watercooled/0_30


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be able to help someone!!! Hope your ram is ok. The old sinks came off with little force. I actually Could hear them popping loose as I heated them with the heat gun.
> 
> 
> I thought about stripping them also but really not suppose to do this as Mandrix says below.
> Yeah that is the wire I have and I found that I was just being to gentle with them.
> 
> Well Going to post some pictures of what I did today have some home work to do first. but it was no working on Excessive Insanity!!


Yeah, i'm pretty sure the actual "proper" way to do it is with a punchdown terminal tool without stripping the wires. I don't have one of those tools tho. I tried using a screwdriver, but found much easier to strip the wire and do it like i did. As long as you use the cap to push it down, the wire is going NOWHERE. It holds it extremely secure the way i showed.

But like i said, i know the right way is with a punchdown tool without stripping the wire at all


----------



## seross69

well if I could find the tool I would buy it. I have one for Network connectors but it not work on this!!!


----------



## seross69

What I did today. I found a Cooler master for 25 dollars shpped new and could not stop myself from buying it. Wife has been complaining about her TVPC as it is a single core atom so I did this till later.

Now this is not a Case labs case for sure and I would rather have it. But this is a nice same well thought out if not cheap case.. I was real pleased. I was able to put a UT60 Rad in the front and could have pushed pulled but did not want to waste the fan so I did not. but here it is..



















I know one thing even as nice as this case was it made me want the CL with the room to work!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

DAMN. I'm pretty sure you're quick little "throw-together" is one of the best builds i've seen in a CM Elite. Well done









I've been toying with the idea of seeing if i could use either 2 CM Elite's or the 2 of the small sections of the CM HAF Stacker as a pedastal for my XB. Not sure yet if the dimesions line up, it's just an idea i've been thinking about.

Definitely love how u made use of the space tho. Props

Edit: What's the pump/res combo u used there? I'm specifically wondering about the res size


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What I did today. I found a Cooler master for 25 dollars shpped new and could not stop myself from buying it. Wife has been complaining about her TVPC as it is a single core atom so I did this till later.
> 
> Now this is not a Case labs case for sure and I would rather have it. But this is a nice same well thought out if not cheap case.. I was real pleased. I was able to put a UT60 Rad in the front and could have pushed pulled but did not want to waste the fan so I did not. but here it is..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know one thing even as nice as this case was it made me want the CL with the room to work!!!


VERY NICE! Kudos to you for that small and sexy build!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> DAMN. I'm pretty sure you're quick little "throw-together" is one of the best builds i've seen in a CM Elite. Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of seeing if i could use either 2 CM Elite's or the 2 of the small sections of the CM HAF Stacker as a pedastal for my XB. Not sure yet if the dimesions line up, it's just an idea i've been thinking about.
> 
> Definitely love how u made use of the space tho. Props
> 
> Edit: What's the pump/res combo u used there? I'm specifically wondering about the res size


the pump is the EK-DCP 4.0 X-RES and the CPU block is EK-Supremacy CSQ


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> VERY NICE! Kudos to you for that small and sexy build!


Thanks it was fun to finish even if it was not all done perfect.

Wiring the drive pedestal today hope to finish!!


----------



## seross69

Well I got a lot done today or at least I consider it a lot. I am pleased. I know one thing the push down molex connectors are a lot harder to do than the SATA Power push down connectors...

Like Henry said I just needed to get a little rough with it...

Here is what it looks like now. Got one side of the Pedestal full of hard drives connected.



Mandrix told me to push the wires in with the connector on the drive. Well with these I could not. because it is a loos connection to the SAS drives. And I had to hit it pretty hard to get it to go down.



Here is one completed. I did not have any blue 1/8" heat shrink so I had to use pieces or pre cut I had bought. I could not believe I did not have blue every other color but blue, red, yellow, black,white and green but no blue...



Here is the one side all done. The three sets of drives on the left side is SAS drives with the Data and Power on one connector. With the power loose.

Tommorrow I hope to finish the other side and maybe all the pedestal...


----------



## TATH

He Scott,

I used for the distance between the connectors two lines on a piece of wood. Forget to tell you. All scratches on your table now.









I think i go the same raid cables .









receive new cover and two samsungs this evening.


----------



## mandrix

When you get into a situation punching down wires into the connectors...if you have an old HDD to use that you don't have to worry about messing up that you can stick the connector in while punching down the wireing...
That's what I have done with the SATA power connectors before.
BTW I've looked for the "proper" punch down tool but never could find one. Basically using a small screwdriver or even a pci blank can work, it's more a matter of practice. When I first did some I mauled hell out of them....like everything else it's just practice, practice, practice!

But I've done 7 drives in place in a HDD rack with the method I told you and never messed one up...that includes 3 SSD's. If super paranoid you can punch them in lightly, then pull the connector out of the drive and put on a flat surface and punch down harder.

Whatever works for you......!


----------



## seross69

OH one other thing to show.



I guess this is the elctrician coming out in me as I like to label all the drives. Well really need to as they are so many. And I have heat shrink labels to use on all the sensors and Aquaero items..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Scott,
> 
> I used for the distance between the connectors two lines on a piece of wood. Forget to tell you. All scratches on your table now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i go the same raid cables .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> receive new cover and two samsungs this evening.


table was already scratched up so this did not do it and it is a work table so dont matter. Just cheap desk from your favorite store IKEA..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> When you get into a situation punching down wires into the connectors...if you have an old HDD to use that you don't have to worry about messing up that you can stick the connector in while punching down the wireing...
> That's what I have done with the SATA power connectors before.
> BTW I've looked for the "proper" punch down tool but never could find one. Basically using a small screwdriver or even a pci blank can work, it's more a matter of practice. When I first did some I mauled hell out of them....like everything else it's just practice, practice, practice!
> 
> But I've done 7 drives in place in a HDD rack with the method I told you and never messed one up...that includes 3 SSD's. If super paranoid you can punch them in lightly, then pull the connector out of the drive and put on a flat surface and punch down harder.
> 
> Whatever works for you......!


The Sata ones are a lot easier this is for sure. The molex ones did not have to be so precise and when I did the one row of SATA you could really push then down with you hand or the cap if you wanted to. I know this look so much better and a lot neater also...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> OH one other thing to show.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is the elctrician coming out in me as I like to label all the drives. Well really need to as they are so many. And I have heat shrink labels to use on all the sensors and Aquaero items..


Yes Yes "Tools whe need more tools" mayby i ask my wife if she raises my pocket money.








Lucky whe dont have that much as you Scott . Whe just count to four and thats it. "just joking" good job.


----------



## kpoeticg

Nice progress!!

I haven't used the sata pushdowns i bought yet. I ended up stripping the wires when i did the molex's cuz i felt like i was gonna break something. Maybe i shoulda kept goin.

Pushing the the connector into any opposite gender connector will help. Obviously its better if the opposite gender is embedded in something sturdy, but even just plugging it into another wired molex should help.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Nice progress!!
> I haven't used the sata pushdowns i bought yet. I ended up stripping the wires when i did the molex's cuz i felt like i was gonna break something. Maybe i shoulda kept goin.
> Pushing the the connector into any opposite gender connector will help. Obviously its better if the opposite gender is embedded in something sturdy, but even just plugging it into another wired molex should help.


The SATA's are easy the molex are hard and take a lot of force. I used a thin flat bladed screw drive and put it on the table and hit it a couple of hard times with a pair of diagonal cutters. then they went it in. one time I guess I used to much force and cut the wire but oh well they are in and I checked them with meter and all good.


----------



## corbis

Props... I just bought two of the Icy Dock MB994SP-4S as well, but I also got a 5 in 3 (5 drives in 3x5 1/4 bays) for the 3.5 inch drives. I intend to make my case labs Magnum STH10 a fileserver as well as a gaming rig.. Hopefully i made the right choice and its going to have the bay i think it is


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The SATA's are easy the molex are hard and take a lot of force. I used a thin flat bladed screw drive and put it on the table and hit it a couple of hard times with a pair of diagonal cutters. then they went it in. one time I guess I used to much force and cut the wire but oh well they are in and I checked them with meter and all good.


Ah it's the 4 pin molex punch-downs that you had problems with....I don't use those, I just crimp pins and use the regular connectors. I have some punch-downs but maybe I didn't use them for the same reason....dunno, I've had them quite a while.
But for sure the SATA punch downs with the .0403 wire is pretty easy I guess.


----------



## kpoeticg

I use the Molex punch-downs when i need a low profile connector. They're good for that and serial wiring.


----------



## seross69

Well got the cables finished to power the other side of the hard drive pedestal. Then spent the day doing family xmas things..

will have some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## seross69

Progress!! Got up and 3 and spent last 3.5 hours working on PC. Hope to get back but may have to do family things...

Here's Pictures.



Here is the power for one set of 8 HDD's in the pedestal..



A closer look at it.



About 80% finished with the pedestal. I hope to finish it today depending on outside factors











Mad Scientist work space!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Have you calculated the power draw on the end product yet? I'm thinking you may have an issue with the wiring in your home and 15 amp wiring/outlets may not be adequate. Considering that a 15 amp circuit can only handle 1440 watts, I'm thinking you might run into a problem with your _*Excessiveness*_.

Just sayin


----------



## seross69

I really don't believe it will be much above 1500 watts HDD's don't draw much power. But we will see for sure as I get it working and if needed I can put in a 20 amp breaker so this will let me have about; 2300 watts...


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I really don't believe it will be much above 1500 watts HDD's don't draw much power. But we will see for sure as I get it working and if needed I can put in a 20 amp breaker so this will let me have about; 2300 watts...


Seems the avg HDD draws about 8w. But remember, you have 5 systems in this machine which includes 5 CPUs, lots of watt eating video cards, tons of fans, pumps, etc. Just something to ponder. (oops, I just saw you increased it to 5 systems... my bad)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Seems the avg HDD draws about 8w. But remember, you have 5 systems in this machine which includes 5 CPUs, lots of watt eating video cards, tons of fans, pumps, etc. Just something to ponder. (oops, I just saw you increased it to 5 systems... my bad)


Actually I need to change the title as I have down sized it for now. Going to just set up the main pc and the server for right now so I can get it working and play with it. I already have put one of the systems in a Elite 130 for the TVPC so this is what the plan is for now....


----------



## mandrix

You gonna go RAID 50/60? You got enough drives....I think RAID 50 is 12 drives minimum?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> You gonna go RAID 50/60? You got enough drives....I think RAID 50 is 12 drives minimum?


yes I am going to use some form or raid 5,6,50 or 60.. not sure each want to test the speed and look at the speed versus the amount of lost space to see what one I am going to use. Oh yeah also going to look at raid 10.


----------



## mandrix

I misspoke about the number of drives for RAID 50....."RAID 50 requires an array with at least six disks -- two RAID 5 arrays of three disks each".
But like all RAID configurations there are pro's and con's.


----------



## seross69

well wasted past couple of days as far as the build goes. Spent 14 hours Friday driving to Mississippi to get my oldest daughter to spend Christmas. today was day with family just to tired to get up early this morning after all the driving. Tommorrow will finish the bottom pedestal and start on 2nd one!!!!

As you can see about 95% finished.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well wasted past couple of days as far as the build goes. Spent 14 hours Friday driving to Mississippi to get my oldest daughter to spend Christmas. today was day with family just to tired to get up early this morning after all the driving. Tommorrow will finish the bottom pedestal and start on 2nd one!!!!
> 
> As you can see about 95% finished.


You give me FTP access to that Pedestal, and I Love You Long Time!!!

Deal??

Edit:

OOOOOH, +1 for showing me the purpose of the 3rd light in those kits. You probly thought i was an idiot when i asked you if it was useful, but i just had no idea what the purpose of it was. Backlighting. GOT IT


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey so I got the Monarch Memory Modules tonight and applied the .5mm thermal pads over the memory chips and then applied another layer on the opposite side of the bare RAM and when tightening the module down on the RAM it is not at all a tight fit and the memory chips don't even touch the module. Any idea whats wrong?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I though the modules came with TIM pads already, but that is odd


----------



## Ando

Crazy build!!! Subbing!!

(cant help but think how much benching HW/Pots/LN2 I could get with the moneys spent on this!!







)

Keep up the good work mate!! That case is HUGE - Could easy fit a single stage phase cooler in there


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey so I got the Monarch Memory Modules tonight and applied the .5mm thermal pads over the memory chips and then applied another layer on the opposite side of the bare RAM and when tightening the module down on the RAM it is not at all a tight fit and the memory chips don't even touch the module. Any idea whats wrong?


What I would do is cut up the pad you put on the side of the memory module that has no chips and double it up.. I thought that this is what it said on the instructions but I can not find mine on it does not say this on the downloadable ones on the EK site and actually they say This product is ready to be used only with double-sided memory modules.


----------



## seross69

Small Update Finished the bottom pedestal.



From the Side. 5 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 to keep the HDD cool.



3.5 HDD Cage. This will be for offsite stored back ups. I have 6 ea 4 TB Drives I will be using in this.



Here it is with a ventilated Cover.



I have this put on so that I can remove the cover when I want to change the Drives out. but other wise you see the white ventilated front..



Finished with the front cover on!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Small Update Finished the bottom pedestal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Side. 5 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 to keep the HDD cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.5 HDD Cage. This will be for offsite stored back ups. I have 6 ea 4 TB Drives I will be using in this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with a ventilated Cover.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this put on so that I can remove the cover when I want to change the Drives out. but other wise you see the white ventilated front..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished with the front cover on!!


Hi Scott , I was wondering wat the 5% of the work on the pedestel was. Great pictures. Stil wondering how you bundel al the power wires togerher . When i click on the picture i can see som electric household blocks but from there it i have to guess.

Progress have been made. O Yes.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What I would do is cut up the pad you put on the side of the memory module that has no chips and double it up.. I thought that this is what it said on the instructions but I can not find mine on it does not say this on the downloadable ones on the EK site and actually they say This product is ready to be used only with double-sided memory modules.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What I would do is cut up the pad you put on the side of the memory module that has no chips and double it up.. I thought that this is what it said on the instructions but I can not find mine on it does not say this on the downloadable ones on the EK site and actually they say This product is ready to be used only with double-sided memory modules.


Thanks









I had some 1.5mm thermal pads lying around and I placed them on the rear of the chip and it made the Monarch Modules fit absolutely perfectly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some 1.5mm thermal pads lying around and I placed them on the rear of the chip and it made the Monarch Modules fit absolutely perfectly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


glad that work out for you.....


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Loving the build btw! It's looking quite amazing.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Small Update Finished the bottom pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> From the Side. 5 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 to keep the HDD cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.5 HDD Cage. This will be for offsite stored back ups. I have 6 ea 4 TB Drives I will be using in this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with a ventilated Cover.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this put on so that I can remove the cover when I want to change the Drives out. but other wise you see the white ventilated front..
> 
> 
> 
> Finished with the front cover on!!


Noice!!! getting closer to flying your new rig home, lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Loving the build btw! It's looking quite amazing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Noice!!! getting closer to flying your new rig home, lol


thanks guys!!!!


----------



## seross69

Well got some work done on the 2nd pedestal today. Not a whole lot. I got 8 of 16 fans sleeved.. took me a little while to get back in the groove then I needed to do some Christmas shopping!!


----------



## seross69

My Christmas Present to myself!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> My Christmas Present to myself!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think you got yourself a cheap present. I wunder wath your wife chooses. "just joking" . I think some one is going on vacation from your money. I just wunder how it al works.
I think when you got plenty of time over you explainit to us "do you !!" .

Now you need a pritty box for it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So where's mine, lol. Awesome gift to yourself, I got myself a new Vengeance C70 case and mobo.


----------



## kingchris

nice,


----------



## Thrasher1016

HAR!

You got the red, I got the blue last Thurs!

Going to replumb the S3 soon... CPU and RAM, no GPU (yeah, weird I know) with pretty blue Primochill!

Thanks - T


----------



## SinatraFan

Scott,

Quick question... Those fan sticker you made... what type of paper did you use... MATTE or GLOSSY? And where did you get the sheets from? Thanks


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Scott,
> 
> Quick question... Those fan sticker you made... what type of paper did you use... MATTE or GLOSSY? And where did you get the sheets from? Thanks


I made them of glossy sticker paper. it was by avery I cant find them now or I would tell you the number. but you can get them at office depot or office max..


----------



## seross69

Stickers or no Stickers on the fans????


----------



## dman811

Sorry Scott, I say no stickers.


----------



## luciddreamer124

No stickers! I think it looks cleaner.


----------



## SinatraFan

Definitely NO STICKERS on the intake side. It just doesn't look right


----------



## vaporizer

I say no sticker. no point in doing free advertisement.


----------



## 01010011

It looks a lot better without sticker.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I say no sticker. no point in doing free advertisement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01010011*
> 
> It looks a lot better without sticker.


He has sponsors that would probably appreciate it!!!










Thanks - T


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guess I'm the rare one who likes the stickers lol


----------



## TATH

wel there is nothing more to say !!


----------



## seross69

Well the only thing being sponsored on the stickers is ME!!!!









but I guess no stickers then!!


----------



## mandrix

Stickers on the back side add a nice custom touch. But stickers on the front, whether they look good or not could possibly affect the balance of the rotor and introduce noise.
In the end, it's your build.......whatever feels right to you.


----------



## kpoeticg

Alot of fans come stock with a sticker on the front. I'm pretty sure a sticker wouldn't hurt the balance cuz it should be the same weight all the way around.

Usually (not always) only transparent blades come with no sticker


----------



## SinatraFan

The main issue I see with his stickers are that they are too large for the front side of the fan. Just my opinion.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, if the stickers end up staying, i def think they should be cut down to the size of the fan hub. Besides that, it's too early for me to vote yes or no. I need to see the whole thing in a pic together. They could make it look better possibly with the color scheme.


----------



## seross69

About 95% done with the 2nd Pedestal just need to make the fan harnesses for the fans on the 2 UT 560 Rads. It has 3 Intel RES2SV240 24 port expanders so I can connect a total of 60 drives to a raid card. Also has a Meanwell RSP-1000-24 24 VDC 1000 watt Power supply in it.



Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Alot of fans come stock with a sticker on the front. I'm pretty sure a sticker wouldn't hurt the balance cuz it should be the same weight all the way around.
> 
> Usually (not always) only transparent blades come with no sticker
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I guess we will just disagree.







A lightweight, machine applied sticker is different than a vinyl sticker applied by a human. I've made & applied my own stickers so it's not like I'm pulling this out of the air.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> About 95% done with the 2nd Pedestal just need to make the fan harnesses for the fans on the 2 UT 560 Rads. It has 3 Intel RES2SV240 24 port expanders so I can connect a total of 60 drives to a raid card. Also has a Meanwell RSP-1000-24 24 VDC 1000 watt Power supply in it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


Yes...or getting awful close.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I guess we will just disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lightweight, machine applied sticker is different than a vinyl sticker applied by a human. I've made & applied my own stickers so it's not like I'm pulling this out of the air.....
> Yes...or getting awful close.


yeah that is the main reason I am going to leave them off is I got to thinking that first of all even if I managed to cute them perfect to fit the odds of my old shaking hands putting them on there perfect was next to zero!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> About 95% done with the 2nd Pedestal just need to make the fan harnesses for the fans on the 2 UT 560 Rads. It has 3 Intel RES2SV240 24 port expanders so I can connect a total of 60 drives to a raid card. Also has a Meanwell RSP-1000-24 24 VDC 1000 watt Power supply in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


Jesus, that pedestal is worthy of its own build log










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I guess we will just disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lightweight, machine applied sticker is different than a vinyl sticker applied by a human. I've made & applied my own stickers so it's not like I'm pulling this out of the air.....


I've never made my own stickers so didn't know that there was a difference. Sorry, wasn't meaning to be argumentative.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yeah that is the main reason I am going to leave them off is I got to thinking that first of all even if I managed to cute them perfect to fit the odds of my old shaking hands putting them on there perfect was next to zero!!


Well you could always put them on the back side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Jesus, that pedestal is worthy of its own build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never made my own stickers so didn't know that there was a difference. Sorry, wasn't meaning to be argumentative.


No problem , I'm not either.


----------



## TATH

He Scott, Looking great. But what are those 3 cards for. Dont now what the are.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Scott, Looking great. But what are those 3 cards for. Dont now what the are.


they allow you to expand your raid card from 8 drives to up to 128 drives. you use the 8087 to 8087 cables to connect your raid card to them and them to each other.



You can either hook both ports on the raid card to one of the expander cards or you can hook 1 port from the raid card to separate expander cards.

Here is some reading information on them.. http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/servers/raid/raid-controller-res2sv240.html

hope this helps if not let me know and I will try to explain better.


----------



## seross69

Well aggravating 4 hours this morning. made 4 fan harness and plugged them up and OMG Smoke burned a set of wires up. For got to put heat shrink on one splice. and one of the 2 that should show RPM is not doing this so troubleshooting tomorrow then.. and maybe one other harness.. Oh well still making good progress. trouble shooting will not take so long I hope...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well aggravating 4 hours this morning. made 4 fan harness and plugged them up and OMG Smoke burned a set of wires up. For got to put heat shrink on one splice. and one of the 2 that should show RPM is not doing this so troubleshooting tomorrow then.. and maybe one other harness.. Oh well still making good progress. trouble shooting will not take so long I hope...


Progress is made yes.









I always check in each connection befor make another. check check double check.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Progress is made yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always check in each connection befor make another. check check double check.


Yeah I know I should do this but I have done this so much and made so many things like this that I was lazy or in a hurry and did not check it like I should have done!!


----------



## kpoeticg

I blew an old PSU i was testing with a few months ago when i accidentally switched the - & + on a fan harness i made =\. Also blew a CM JetFlo like that when i was testing it off a Bench PSU.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah I know I should do this but I have done this so much and made so many things like this that I was lazy or in a hurry and did not check it like I should have done!!


Forgot to mention that i alway's check because i use one color wire.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well aggravating 4 hours this morning. made 4 fan harness and plugged them up and OMG Smoke burned a set of wires up. For got to put heat shrink on one splice. and one of the 2 that should show RPM is not doing this so troubleshooting tomorrow then.. and maybe one other harness.. Oh well still making good progress. trouble shooting will not take so long I hope...


Heat shrink on a splice? Are you making your own or patching store bought ones together?
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Forgot to mention that i alway's check because i use one color wire.


I use color coded wire also. Black for negative, yellow for +12 and white for RPM...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Heat shrink on a splice? Are you making your own or patching store bought ones together?
> Pics or it didn't happen.












Making my own crimping and soldering wires together they looked pretty good I will take some pictures tomorrow I did not get any today..









Should of made a video of the wires on the extension I was using when it bust in to flames







because of the direct short. I had it hooked to a fan controller so i could see the rpm and control them..


----------



## mandrix

Yeah, I keep a spare fan controller around for checking things out also. Haven't burned anything up yet, but I put +5v across a flow meter and burned out the sensor inside.







That was an $18 wiring mistake.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yeah, I keep a spare fan controller around for checking things out also. Haven't burned anything up yet, but I put +5v across a flow meter and burned out the sensor inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was an $18 wiring mistake.


well thank goodness I only burned up the 5 dollar 3' fan extension I had bought to test with and I mean flame and everything. I was so mad when I found out what I did. Actually I knew what I had done by experience, I knew that was all that would cause this...


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, not many things can ruin your day like seeing the "Magic Smoke"









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> *Yeah, I keep a spare fan controller around for checking things out also.* Haven't burned anything up yet, but I put +5v across a flow meter and burned out the sensor inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was an $18 wiring mistake.


Yeah, that's how i blew my old PSU when i swapped the - & + on the wiring harness. I have the Sunbeam one that PPC sells for $8.99. The controller actually survived just fine. The PSU died instantly though. Even took it apart and replaced the fuse, still nada. After that i just bought a Bench Supply for testing along with my Sunbeam rheobus


----------



## seross69

Alright Pictures of the burning Fan extension and the fan harness I made.



You can see here the fan extension that actually caught on fire and had flames on it..



Here is a Picture of the fan extension and the Harness I made that I was already checking as you can see some of the heat shrink is off of it...


----------



## Rbby258

Spoiler: Why didn't you post it like this?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Alright Pictures of the burning Fan extension and the fan harness I made.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Picture of the fan extension and the Harness I made that I was already checking as you can see some of the heat shrink is off of it. You can see here the fan extension that actually caught on fire and had flames on it..






saves double posting pictures


----------



## vaporizer

need this?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why didn't you post it like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Alright Pictures of the burning Fan extension and the fan harness I made.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Picture of the fan extension and the Harness I made that I was already checking as you can see some of the heat shrink is off of it. You can see here the fan extension that actually caught on fire and had flames on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saves double posting pictures
Click to expand...

I did not realize I double posted one of the pics as I was in a hurry my 4yr old got up and wanted breakfast...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> need this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I almost needed that it was a real flame and smoke and it happened fast this is for sure..


----------



## dman811

My fan controller did that inside of my case once. Scared me poopless really. NZXT took forever to send me a new controller too.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> My fan controller did that inside of my case once. Scared me poopless really. NZXT took forever to send me a new controller too.


Well this time it was my fault as I did not put heat shrink on 2 solder splices I made so had the +12 and the - touching.. that is going to draw a lot of current and make a lot of heat for sure!!


----------



## kingchris




----------



## seross69

Another Good Morning building here are pictures and have finished the 2 pedestals.






Now that is *Excessive Insanity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TATH

Looking good Scott. I'm going ofline speak to you later:thumb:


----------



## kingchris

very nice.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't believe it's finally coming together


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Looking good Scott. I'm going ofline speak to you later:thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> very nice.


Thanks guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Can't believe it's finally coming together


yes I finally have a good plan and keeping to it and making good progress with no set backs!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Your 2 Pedestal's look like they're about to make my XB give them his lunch money =\


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Your 2 Pedestal's look like they're about to make my XB give them his lunch money =\


I dont know how I will move it when it is finished with the 2 pedestals it is hard to roll it now because of the weight..







But I like it!!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

I like it too. My XB looks like he just got punked tho....


----------



## seross69

if I did not have so much equipment in it, then it could fit in one of the pedestals and we could put a lcd in the other.









even with the UT60 rads in push pull there is enough room for a mATX board in it...


----------



## kpoeticg

Lollll


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Another Good Morning building here are pictures and have finished the 2 pedestals.


Sublime! Looks better than stock. Super work.


----------



## X-Nine

I totally found this on FB.....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I totally found this on FB.....


Found what on FB??????


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I totally found this on FB.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found what on FB??????
Click to expand...

Your build. Actually I posted it on our FB, I was just being sassy.


----------



## seross69

OK cool!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol







still awaiting lift off


----------



## seross69

good Progress this morning and A picture of where I am!!!!



Finally Actually Stacked and building it!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Awesome, getting there. I know I need to take time tonight to flush my Watercooling components myself.








Got more done due to the holidays lol


----------



## SinatraFan

Looking good


----------



## Bart

Good lord Scott, you're making great progress! Just looking at that monster makes me giggle!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> good Progress this morning and A picture of where I am!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Actually Stacked and building it!!!


Only progress in the morning "what did you do the rest of the day!!!" . Ye looking great.


----------



## Bart

Wait a minute! I just noticed something! The thread title changed to TWO computers?!?! What happened Scott? Did ya grow feathers, ya chicken?


----------



## NYMD

Just this morning I explained to my wife how and why someone would put 5 computers into one case. Now I have to go back and explain this???


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Just this morning I explained to my wife how and why someone would put 5 computers into one case. Now I have to go back and explain this???


I would've loved for you to video tape that convo LOLLLLL. I never know how to explain computer overkill to people that have no interest.

I think he got inspired by the sheer awesomeness of HAF XB's and decided to do a dbl HAF XB build, toss em in his dbl pedestal setup and be done with it









Either that or he had to put one of his Pedestals on hold for the time being so his wife could have a decent HTPC to hold her over.

I think my first explanation is probly what happened tho


----------



## SamNicko

i'm speechless







That stacked thing so frekin' BIG!
AWESOME


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Wait a minute! I just noticed something! The thread title changed to TWO computers?!?! What happened Scott? Did ya grow feathers, ya chicken?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Just this morning I explained to my wife how and why someone would put 5 computers into one case. Now I have to go back and explain this???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I would've loved for you to video tape that convo LOLLLLL. I never know how to explain computer overkill to people that have no interest.
> 
> I think he got inspired by the sheer awesomeness of HAF XB's and decided to do a dbl HAF XB build, toss em in his dbl pedestal setup and be done with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or he had to put one of his Pedestals on hold for the time being so his wife could have a decent HTPC to hold her over.
> 
> I think my first explanation is probly what happened tho


I plan on doing this and still have the third pedestal to do it with but trying to do this and figured it all out was making everything slow and I wanted to get this build finished before it was too out of date considering I bought the parts in the spring!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrewx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I plan on doing this and still have the third pedestal to do it with but trying to do this and figured it all out was making everything slow and I wanted to get this build finished before it was too out of date considering I bought the parts in the spring!!!!!!!!!!!!


To be honest I wouldn't have bought all those parts the way you did. Yea you may have gotten deals on them but there is no need considering that you don't have the time off of work but every other month.

Though this is excessive insanity.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I plan on doing this and still have the third pedestal to do it with but trying to do this and figured it all out was making everything slow and I wanted to get this build finished before it was too out of date considering I bought the parts in the spring!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wise choice my friend. You can always expand later on. Plus this thing is still excessive insanity even with 2 PCs.


----------



## Miguelor4469

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am going to finally build my dream computer. I have built a lot of computers and servers both air and water cooled but never really built exactly what I want. This time I am going to build Exactly what I want. I am not sure what I am going to call this. Eddy with EKWB has been kind enough to sponsor some Radiators for this build.. This Build will have 2 Computers and 2 Servers in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Every thing will be water cooled and the Main PC will have a 6 to 12 stage TEC water chiller controlled by a AQ5&#8230;
> 
> *Keep going for the start of the pictures..*
> 
> 1. 2 X EK XTC 420 Radiators link
> 2. Icy Dock Metal Quad Bay 2.5" SATA HDD & SSD Backplane Cage MB994SP-4SB-1 Link
> 3. OS Drives for File/Media Server 4 X WD VelociRaptor 500 GB 10K RPM Drives Link
> 4. Fans I will use on the 420 Radiators AP-15 and Fan adapters Link
> 5. EK Supremacy Clean CSQ For the Gaming Computer Link
> 6. Watercool MO-RA3 9x140mm Link
> 7. Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm x 25mm PWM Fan's for the MORA 9*140 Link
> 8. Motherboard water blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 CSQ Link
> 9. Water Blocks for Titans Link
> 10. How to put heat spreaders on the memory Link
> 11. The New EVGA SLI Bridge Link
> 12. Ram Water Blocks Link
> 13. Motherboard with all blocks and Blue LED's Link
> 14. Middle pedestal build Link
> 15. Plumbing in the motherboard Link
> 16. Fans to water cook server NoiseBlocker 12-3 Link
> 17. Radiator for Server White UT60 Link
> 18. Servers EK Supremancy Clean CSQ. Link
> 19. Asus Z87 WS Link
> 20. The memory for the Server G.Skill Sniper Link
> 21. CPU for Server Intel i5-4670k Link
> 22. Assembled Server Link
> 23. Case Labs Ventilated Bay Covers Link
> 24. EK EK-Reservoir Combo DCP 4.0. Link
> 72. Plan for Aqauero 6 System Link
> 73. Wireing the Mora 9*140 Rad's fans with Self made Harnesses Link
> 74. Massive Reservoir Link
> 75. Case Labs HDD Side mount Link
> 76. Massive Amount of Hard Drives Link
> 77. 10 WD Velocity Raptors Link
> 78. 8 WD black 2.5" 750Gb HDD Link
> 79. Seagate Savvio 10k.2 146 GB 10k RPM SAS Drives Link
> 
> Here is a Sneak Peak at what I am trying to Build..
> 
> 
> 
> This is my little case I am going to build the computers in.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give you an idea of the Size and I did not have the third pedestal when I took this picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the fans that will be going in my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the hard drives I will be using....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> and


What in GODS name would you need to build something like this for! My goodness if a pc even had a GOD then this would certainly qualify for the job!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Does Gabe Newell, blessed be His name, not count?


----------



## Miguelor4469

LoL!!! indeed.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miguelor4469*
> 
> LoL!!! indeed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Does Gabe Newell, blessed be His name, not count?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miguelor4469*


It is just *Excessive Insainity*


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

This is absolutely mental. I threw the main media/gaming PC parts into PC Part Picker (not counting the cooling bits or the RAID cards - the cards aren't available on PCPP) and got a total of around $6500 USD.

Then there's the media server... the backup server... the two home theater PC's... the case... the TEC chiller... the watercooling equipment...

I daresay that if you had to buy this all at retail it'd be Ford Mustang V6/Subaru BRZ money.

Excessive Insanity is the only words to describe this build.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

How many 5.25" bays do you have available? I have a, um, suggestion...


----------



## Miguelor4469

To say the very least LoL!!! On the other, well, I think the chap is O.K. Nah, no problem at all.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> How many 5.25" bays do you have available? I have a, um, suggestion...


What exactly would you use that for in a 5.25" bay?

(I secretly want one but can't figure out a real-world use)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

NEEDS MOAR INSANITY! MOAR INSANTIY!! You could install a Linux distro and have a cute li'l supercomputer sitting in your 5.25" bays thanks to the magic of distributed computing? Media player and background tasks that don't need the full rig running? If I didn't have an RPi then that would be fun to play around with.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> This is absolutely mental. I threw the main media/gaming PC parts into PC Part Picker (not counting the cooling bits or the RAID cards - the cards aren't available on PCPP) and got a total of around $6500 USD.
> 
> Then there's the media server... the backup server... the two home theater PC's... the case... the TEC chiller... the watercooling equipment...
> 
> I daresay that if you had to buy this all at retail it'd be Ford Mustang V6/Subaru BRZ money.
> 
> Excessive Insanity is the only words to describe this build.


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> How many 5.25" bays do you have available? I have a, um, suggestion...


Not many as I have 2 huge reservoirs that will be going in!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> NEEDS MOAR INSANITY! MOAR INSANTIY!! You could install a Linux distro and have a cute li'l supercomputer sitting in your 5.25" bays thanks to the magic of distributed computing? Media player and background tasks that don't need the full rig running? If I didn't have an RPi then that would be fun to play around with.


Dont know much about these so I will read and learn when I get time!!


----------



## seross69

Finally back on work on build have today and tomorrow....


----------



## seross69

More Pictures!!! Got the cable harness made for the second set of 560 rads. And Also drill and tapped my reservoirs out to G 3/8 so I could get more flow from them... Installed them in the case and this is what it looks like right now...



The wife left today going to Finland to take the daughter to see Santa. So I am free all day tomorrow and leave Tuesday going back to work weather permitting.. Hope to have a big update tomorrow!!!


----------



## seross69

More Pictures!!!

The above is the update from yesterday and here is the update from today!!!!



I have installed the AQ6 Pro with the white face into the case!!



The tubing coming from the Reservoirs for the hot side of the TEC's . I tapped the reservoir out to G 3/8 and use a bitspower G 3/8 to 1/2 Tubing fitting. Then 1/2 Tubing to 3/4 tubing that Y into a 1" tubing to the Eheim 1262 Pump..



Here is a good picture of the pump.



Here is a picture of it all. I came out of the pump with 3/4" and y into 2ea 1/2" tubes to the radiator...

Had to make 5 trips to the hard ware stor to get clamps and fittings before I got this figured out...

Now that is *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## seross69

Do you think I should Hide the power adjust or does it look ok with the white cover??
see picture??



it is the 2nd item down on the right side??


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Do you think I should Hide the power adjust or does it look ok with the white cover??
> see picture??
> 
> 
> 
> it is the 2nd item down on the right side??


I dont see the power adjusters ( or are the at the right side) . The original plate having holes for the leds.


----------



## vaporizer

the PA looks fine. I am a symmetrical person, so I would suggest a matching plate on the opposite side. BTW, are you renting apartments in your case? if so I would like to put a deposit down for the two bedroom at the top please.


----------



## mandrix

I think the PA rack looks OK but if it were me I'd try to slip a ventilated cover over. That's what I did when I was running an Aquaero LT while one of my Pro's was being repaired.
Not sure if you can, but if you can't I wouldn't worry about it.

Finland to see Santa Clause?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I dont see the power adjusters ( or are the at the right side) . The original plate having holes for the leds.


Why have LED's and dont know what you are speaking of.. they are the second item down on the right side..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> the PA looks fine. I am a symmetrical person, so I would suggest a matching plate on the opposite side. BTW, are you renting apartments in your case? if so I would like to put a deposit down for the two bedroom at the top please.


I am still taking deposits but after the equipment there will only be a 1 bed room studio... let me know if you are still interested??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I think the PA rack looks OK but if it were me I'd try to slip a ventilated cover over. That's what I did when I was running an Aquaero LT while one of my Pro's was being repaired.
> Not sure if you can, but if you can't I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Finland to see Santa Clause?


Yes I was thinking of the ventilated covers also and have them. so i might do this..

Finland and Santa, this is the official Santa throughout the world except for the USA. Above the Arctic circle cold and snow, everything frozen.. they are crazy for going but are.....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Why have LED's and dont know what you are speaking of.. they are the second item down on the right side..
> I am still taking deposits but after the equipment there will only be a 1 bed room studio... let me know if you are still interested??
> Yes I was thinking of the ventilated covers also and have them. so i might do this..
> 
> Finland and Santa, this is the official Santa throughout the world except for the USA. Above the Arctic circle cold and snow, everything frozen.. they are crazy for going but are.....


I have a mountings front for the PA 2's . I think you made your own because i dont see the screw holes and led holes.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I have a mountings front for the PA 2's . I think you made your own because i dont see the screw holes and led holes.


Actually I used bought ones from Aquacomputer!!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am still taking deposits but after the equipment there will only be a 1 bed room studio... let me know if you are still interested??
> .....


sorry. I need a two bedroom as I couldn't be without a room of my own to get away from the wife on weekends or I would have to do chores. yuck to chores. keep up the INSANITY!!!


----------



## seross69

well in Tokyo for a couple of hours and lucky for this. because plane was late leaving Atlanta due to the fuel being frozen. so I thought I would miss flight to Singapore but it was delayed for 4 hours so I am good and have time to relax in Tokyo before leave for Singapore!!!


----------



## seross69

Need some help from the guys in Atlanta!! does anyone know where I can get some aluminium angle cut to exact lengths in Atlanta for a reasonable price??

I have some 3/4" by 3/4" angle that I need cut. any help guys.

I know I can cut it my self but I was hoping to get it cut in a shop cheap so they could be exact as I will have to cut like 12 pieces and want them to be exact!!


----------



## SinatraFan

I would be VERY surprised if you find a place to do that at a REASONABLE price. I contacted several places to do my radiator cutouts and materials and labor came out to nearly $1000!!! So as you can see in my log, I did it myself. Truth be told, if you take your time and have the right tools, it shouldn't be too hard. Good luck with it.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Need some help from the guys in Atlanta!! does anyone know where I can get some aluminium angle cut to exact lengths in Atlanta for a reasonable price??
> 
> I have some 3/4" by 3/4" angle that I need cut. any help guys.
> 
> I know I can cut it my self but I was hoping to get it cut in a shop cheap so they could be exact as I will have to cut like 12 pieces and want them to be exact!!


He Scott, Just do it yourself. Aluminium is great to work on. peace of cake for you.


----------



## X-Nine

This really is getting to be Excessive.... Excessively AWESOME!


----------



## Djhennae

This is rediculouse!(in a good way) i always thought the tx10 was bigger than anything anyone would need and then you add three extensions on to it. This is the definition of overkill


----------



## DarthBaggins

Happen to have a photo of what you need cut, also there is Hull steel in Duluth should be able to do it at a reasonable price. Even think southern off-road in Alpharetta might be able to, but I know you might want something closer in to buck head/midtown


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Happen to have a photo of what you need cut, also there is Hull steel in Duluth should be able to do it at a reasonable price. Even think southern off-road in Alpharetta might be able to, but I know you might want something closer in to buck head/midtown


Actually dont care where it is just want it done. dont really need a photo just need them cut all the same length I dont have the measurements now but will get them when I get home. I have a miter box with a hacksaw so I might do it but was hoping to carry it to some one and have them cut them in about 10 minutes instead of 1 hour!! LOL lazy I guess!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djhennae*
> 
> This is rediculouse!(in a good way) i always thought the tx10 was bigger than anything anyone would need and then you add three extensions on to it. This is the definition of overkill


and I am struggling to fit in the stuff I want to. I actually went down to 2 pedestals and the 150mm top and am now thinking I should have not done this but time will tell.

PS Now in Singapore for 7 hours till my next flight and dont have room like I usually do because I was sdo late getting here they gave it to someone else!!!


----------



## mandrix

Any place with a bandsaw can cut the angle for you at whatever their minimum shop charge is, I would think.
Back when I worked in a welding & machine shop our minimum charge was 10 minutes. I'm guessing 20-25$.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Any place with a bandsaw can cut the angle for you at whatever their minimum shop charge is, I would think.
> Back when I worked in a welding & machine shop our minimum charge was 10 minutes. I'm guessing 20-25$.


yeah that is what i need to find as I can cut them but am not sure how perfect they will be using a hacksaw and a miter box!!!

dont have anything to do it with at this rig like I use to on other rigs so no reason to bring with me!!


----------



## SinatraFan

Why not use a dremmel tool?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Why not use a dremmel tool?


I have this and can use it also but want the 12 pieces to be exactly the same,, but time will tell if this happens and if I just use the miter box or the dremmel to cut them with...


----------



## SinatraFan

cut them slightly larger than they need to be and file them to equality. Considering that you are using aluminum and the L stock is small, this should be fairly easy to do. Considering that I muddled through cutting out 7 radiator holes in .010 stock aluminum, you should be done in no time.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> cut them slightly larger than they need to be and file them to equality. Considering that you are using aluminum and the L stock is small, this should be fairly easy to do. Considering that I muddled through cutting out 7 radiator holes in .010 stock aluminum, you should be done in no time.


yes but I do have 3/4" X 3/4" X 1/4" angle so it is thicker than usual.. wont make it any harder to cut just slower!!! I have got pretty good with cut off wheel on the dremel so I am thinking about this!!


----------



## seross69

6 PA2's in one bay!!!



this way you don't waste bays!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 6 PA2's in one bay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> this way you don't waste bays!!


Good solution. "keep all your molex connections to one side" .


----------



## SgtSnipey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 6 PA2's in one bay!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this way you don't waste bays!!


Don't mean to seem like a noob but what are PA2's?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Good solution. "keep all your molex connections to one side" .


Yes I was looking at that and thinking about it. I think I will turn it so that they are that was a over site on my part. Long day building and made that mistake..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> Don't mean to seem like a noob but what are PA2's?


They are power adjust 2's for the Aquaero 5 or 6. See this page for more details.


----------



## SgtSnipey

Ok what are you gonna do with 6 of um?

I'm going to assume your going to run your all fans off of them?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> Ok what are you gonna do with 6 of um?


Actually I will have a total of 12 of them. 2 of them will control 2 Alphacool VPP655 Single Edition pumps, 6 of them will control TEC's in my TEC chiller, the other 4 are for additional temp and flow sensors.

Take a look at the attached Drawing's and maybe you will get an idea on what I am going to do..

AQ1Dec72013.xlsx 272k .xlsx file


AQ2Dec72013.xlsx 207k .xlsx file


HotsidewaterDiagram.xlsx 16k .xlsx file


ColdSideWaterDiagram.xlsx 20k .xlsx file


----------



## SgtSnipey

Looks good cant w8 to see the pics, So you chillers our gonna chill a loop it gonna run though a heat exchanger then to cool the rest of the components?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> Looks good cant w8 to see the pics, So you chillers our gonna chill a loop it gonna run though a heat exchanger then to cool the rest of the components?


The TEC chillers are going to cool the water going to the CPU and motherboard to right above dew point which should be around 10 degrees C. I have the 2 rad's on this so that I can cut off the chillers when I am gone to work and PC will still be cool.

the GPU's will be cooled by the mora 140*9


----------



## kpoeticg

I had some catching up to do in your build log. Great progress. Love all those FrozenQ's mounted in the bays. Looks absolutely sick!!!

Also like the PA2 mounting solution you came up with. Looking forward to MOAR INSANITY


----------



## seross69

A update to the Plans. I have decided to add 2 more pumps to the Motherboard/CPU Loops as you can see from the below...



Now that is *Excessive Insanity!!!!!*


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I had some catching up to do in your build log. Great progress. Love all those FrozenQ's mounted in the bays. Looks absolutely sick!!!
> Also like the PA2 mounting solution you came up with. Looking forward to MOAR INSANITY


Those are 2 big Custom made reservoirs!!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

W-T-F is this trickery?!?!

So how many ports on that 4 Bay reservoir? I was wondering why you had to wait so long to get those. Dunno how I missed that


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> W-T-F is this trickery?!?!
> So how many ports on that 4 Bay reservoir? I was wondering why you had to wait so long to get those. Dunno how I missed that


There is 1 port on the bottom of each one that I drilled and taped out to G 3/8 to improve flow.
4 ports on the back. one for each section
and 6 ports on the top!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Wow, I feel stupid. Anyway, they look better now that I understand


----------



## seross69

A easy way to update the firmware of all your Aquaero Parts before you install them.



Here is my set up using my laptop to update the firmware in one of my AQ6 Pro's..



I am using the NZXT IU01 USB Expansion Module and a spare PSU to power the Aquaero.



Here you can see the Aquaero powered on and the Aqua Suite all ready to update the firmware.



Here is everything waiting for me to push the button to update it.

I hope this helps someone out as you could also do this to set up fans or pumps before it is installed in case!!


----------



## seross69

I am sure everyone remembers me saying I had ordered the below powercool units for my Aquaero items.



Well I want to give a warning to stay away from E22 and Nate as I never received them and have no communication with him..

See this post for more info http://www.overclock.net/t/1458342/problems-with-e22-beware-buyers#post_21562876


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am sure everyone remembers me saying I had ordered the below powercool units for my Aquaero items.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I want to give a warning to stay away from E22 and Nate as I never received them and have no communication with him..
> 
> See this post for more info http://www.overclock.net/t/1458342/problems-with-e22-beware-buyers#post_21562876


Well that pretty much sucks.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well that pretty much sucks.


to say the least I agree with this. and the bad thing is I have myself to blame for being so trusting!!! NEVER again!!


----------



## seross69

Has everyone seen the preview of the new case labs case???

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1458099


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Has everyone seen the preview of the new case labs case???
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1458099


now whe have. I stick to my TH10 with double Pedestel.


----------



## seross69

I picture of my build from the back!!!



Just a little *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## wthenshaw

With only two computers that case with the pedestals now seems a waste


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> With only two computers that case with the pedestals now seems a waste


In a way yes but I did need the room for the 2 more rads and to put all the hard drives as they are still in the build. The build will still have 7 rads. and when I add the other PC's all I have to do is add the 3rd pedestal!!!


----------



## waslakhani

Well I haven't been here forever. Need to catch up. Lol


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I picture of my build from the back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wow,


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I must be getting old or tired of women but the picture of the computer excites me more than these girls!!!


----------



## TATH

He Scott have you seen the 4K screen yet. jamie jamie. High resolution. I hope the drop the price to max 1500 euro.


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, i was gonna look for a Sir-Mix-Alot Baby Got Back gif but i had the Nutty Professor one on my hard drive already. Seemed appropriate =P


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Scott have you seen the 4K screen yet. jamie jamie. High resolution. I hope the drop the price to max 1500 euro.


yeah I have seen the new 4k screens but the refresh rate is like 30 hz way to slow to game on. I like the new Asus ROG monitor 27" 1440 and 120 hz refresh rate!!!

see this http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-update-27-1440p-gsync-120hz-rog-monitor-at-ces


----------



## Decryphe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yeah I have seen the new 4k screens but the refresh rate is like 30 hz way to slow to game on.


I hope you do know that some of the new 4k screens (mostly the 28" models) hitting the market this year will offer 60Hz refresh rate via DisplayPort.


----------



## kpoeticg

I've been subbed to that thread for a while now. Unfortunately i went with 290x's for my build so no G-Sync =\


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decryphe*
> 
> I hope you do know that some of the new 4k screens (mostly the 28" models) hitting the market this year will offer 60Hz refresh rate via DisplayPort.


So just be patient. grrrrrrr








did seem som tests.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decryphe*
> 
> I hope you do know that some of the new 4k screens (mostly the 28" models) hitting the market this year will offer 60Hz refresh rate via DisplayPort.


Yes I had seen this but from what i have seen most of the ones that have a reasonable price will not do the 60 and I want more than 60Hz refresh rate. This is why I am going to go with the 27" 1440 120Hz monitors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> So just be patient. grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did seem som tests.


yes either be patient or go with the 1440. I really don't think you will be able to see a difference in the 4k and 1440 screens till you get above 35" size but I might be wrong...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I've been subbed to that thread for a while now. Unfortunately i went with 290x's for my build so no G-Sync =\


if you wanted to I bet you could sell these for more than you paid since no one can find them because so many people using them for mining!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> if you wanted to I bet you could sell these for more than you paid since no one can find them because so many people using them for mining!!!


Donw now what mining is but is see the dutch forum also people who do this. I seen some one who want to put 6 card in his rig and i ask him why he need 6 cards for. Ye mining. People tell me it is like a piramide game.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Donw now what mining is but is see the dutch forum also people who do this. I seen some one who want to put 6 card in his rig and i ask him why he need 6 cards for. Ye mining. People tell me it is like a piramide game.


I am not sure what it is either but people are making and collecting cyber money doing this. think I am too old to learn something new. have enough problems with dollars, euro's, pounds, etc with out adding cyber coins to this.


----------



## kpoeticg

Mining is sort of like this....









Those last 2 pics are all r9 290's....

I strongly feel like it's a little late to get into mining. I considered it like a year or 2 ago when Bitcoins were about 30USD per Bitcoin. I read too many articles about how the bubble was about to burst and it talked me out of it. Now i hate myself on a daily basis









The easiest way to wrap your head around mining is like your getting paid for Folding. Except everytime a hash is cracked, everybody that was involved in cracking it splits a jackpot

I'm not buying my 290x's for mining or anything. But if i can make money while my PC isn't in use, i'll definitely give it a shot. The 290x's are the top mining cards right now. That's why demand is making supply scarce and the prices are like $100-$150 over MSRP =\

Edit: Since this entire post is spamming Scott's excellent build log, i'll edit it out tomorrow after i know Scott & Tath read it.


----------



## seross69

Just leave it as I know me and Henry are not the only people that visit my thread that don't know this or I hope so for sure!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Ok, i was only gonna remove it outta respect

Sometimes build logs can turn into chatrooms accidentally


----------



## Decryphe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I had seen this but from what i have seen most of the ones that have a reasonable price will not do the 60 and I want more than 60Hz refresh rate.


The ThinkVision Pro2840m seems to sport 60Hz refresh rate and should cost around 800$.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes either be patient or go with the 1440. I really don't think you will be able to see a difference in the 4k and 1440 screens till you get above 35" size but I might be wrong...


The difference in pixel density can be seen. It's like going from one of those 2560x1440 laptops (@14") to the same model of that laptop with 3200x1800. Text feels a lot crisper, clear lines, stuff like that. If your main goal is to play video games or watch movies, then it really doesn't matter at these sizes.
I'm really just waiting for those screens to use for work. Hopefully I can even manage that resolution with my good old HD4870 so I won't even need an additional upgrade.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Ok, i was only gonna remove it outta respect
> Sometimes build logs can turn into chatrooms accidentally


Got to have something to talk about on his work months


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Got to have something to talk about on his work months


amen to that!!!! nothing new in the computer world. not repeating pictures much.. so what else to do???


----------



## wthenshaw

I have a friend who does bitcoin mining with something called ASICS (or something) I'm not entirely sure what any of it is, I only really follow desktop enthusiast hardware.

He makes a fair amount of money from it though, but It also cost him a lot to get the equipment.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I have a friend who does bitcoin mining with something called ASICS (or something) I'm not entirely sure what any of it is, I only really follow desktop enthusiast hardware.
> 
> He makes a fair amount of money from it though, but It also cost him a lot to get the equipment.


yeah people say they make good money doing it but like you said just keeping up with hardware and cooling is enough for me.. with also having to learn everyday for work, family and normal life and I just dont have that many brain cells left!!


----------



## kpoeticg

ASIC's are one huge reason that it's risky to buy GPU's for BC mining right now. AFAIK they're supposed to kinda replace GPU's as the best hashers. I read a thread on here the other day that says Litecoin Mining is kinda protected from that. Dunno how.

I wish to god i took the gamble a cpl years ago and got into it. I feel like it's kinda late in the game now to invest in tho. I definitely plan on mining with my 290x's when i'm not using my PC. But i'm not buying em for that. I'd love to make so much money that i feel the urge to setup my own mining farm tho


----------



## TATH

He Scott,

Take a look at this http://hothardware.com/News/Holy-Hertz-Eizo-Steps-Out-With-240Hz-24Inch-Gaming-Monitor/

http://www.eizo.nl/bedrijf/pers/persberichten.html?press%5Buid%5D=62&cHash=377b1753f9c5a88ff9429f994edc760b

http://www.eizo.nl/monitoren/foris/24/FG2421.html (1920 x 1080)

499 euro


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Scott,
> 
> Take a look at this http://hothardware.com/News/Holy-Hertz-Eizo-Steps-Out-With-240Hz-24Inch-Gaming-Monitor/
> 
> http://www.eizo.nl/bedrijf/pers/persberichten.html?press%5Buid%5D=62&cHash=377b1753f9c5a88ff9429f994edc760b
> 
> http://www.eizo.nl/monitoren/foris/24/FG2421.html (1920 x 1080)
> 
> 499 euro


those look nice but I want the 27" 2560X1440 120Hz monitors 3 of them!!! I will be getting at least 2 of the ROG monitors when they come out!!!!


----------



## SgtSnipey

Just wondering how in the hell do you hook that many video cards to one pc?

Sorry seross69 for messing with your awesome post










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> Just wondering how in the hell do you hook that many video cards to one pc?
> 
> Sorry seross69 for messing with your awesome post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think there are motherboards on the shelves also!! don't know and would like to know my self!!!

enlarge picture and you can see the M/B's!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

From how i understand it, you don't really need the 16 lanes or even 8 lanes a GPU's capable of for mining. Alot of people use riser cables and have like 6 GPU's per mobo (maybe more, not sure).

That pic looks like he actually only has 4 per mobo. If you look on the racks under the GPU's there's the mobo's. That's why it's called a mining farm intead of mining PC


----------



## SgtSnipey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think there are motherboards on the shelves also!! don't know and would like to know my self!!!
> 
> enlarge picture and you can see the M/B's!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> From how i understand it, you don't really need the 16 lanes or even 8 lanes a GPU's capable of for mining. Alot of people use riser cables and have like 6 GPU's per mobo (maybe more, not sure).
> 
> That pic looks like he actually only has 4 per mobo. If you look on the racks under the GPU's there's the mobo's. That's why it's called a mining farm intead of mining PC


Well lets say you only need 4 lanes you could have 8 on one MoBo depending on the MoBo maybe 16 if there was a way to hook them up in such a way where each card only got a 4X hook up which would be cool.

Well if its a fram how do they control each pc?

Also kinda cool but just hit page 300


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ASIC's are one huge reason that it's risky to buy GPU's for BC mining right now. AFAIK they're supposed to kinda replace GPU's as the best hashers. I read a thread on here the other day that says Litecoin Mining is kinda protected from that. Dunno how.
> 
> I wish to god i took the gamble a cpl years ago and got into it. I feel like it's kinda late in the game now to invest in tho. I definitely plan on mining with my 290x's when i'm not using my PC. But i'm not buying em for that. I'd love to make so much money that i feel the urge to setup my own mining farm tho


Yeah my friend got into them a long time ago, bought his first bit coin for 15 dollars.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Yeah my friend got into them a long time ago, bought his first bit coin for 15 dollars.


I have two friends that started when the bitcoins were under 50 cents a piece. They still have a stash of coins they originally mined themselves but sadly sold a lot as it went up exponentially.

I also work for a website group that accepts bitcoins so ask away if anyone is curious about them..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> ASIC's are one huge reason that it's risky to buy GPU's for BC mining right now. AFAIK they're supposed to kinda replace GPU's as the best hashers. I read a thread on here the other day that says Litecoin Mining is kinda protected from that. Dunno how.
> 
> I wish to god i took the gamble a cpl years ago and got into it. I feel like it's kinda late in the game now to invest in tho. I definitely plan on mining with my 290x's when i'm not using my PC. But i'm not buying em for that. I'd love to make so much money that i feel the urge to setup my own mining farm tho


I'm actually surprised people are going crazy over GPUs still. When bitcoins were about to break $100, GPUs were already seeming dead in the water due to ASICs. ASICs are specialized chips that are designed for one purpose and one function -- the ones used for mining are specialized to break the exact hashes that are required for bitcoins. So when you employ an ASIC chip, you mine 10x or 20x or 50x faster than the fastest GPU depending on how many ASIC chips you chain.

Some companies providing ASIC miners are:

http://www.butterflylabs.com/
http://cointerra.com/

* beware that lots of ASIC mining companies have shady histories of not delivering equipment (because they were using it to mine with before shipping)

I suppose now that the value of the coin is 10x what it was, GPUs are back in play. But the serious people are already using ASICs.


----------



## Rbby258

/facepalm

Don't mine bitcoin with gpu's use them for alt coins such as litecoin


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah that's what i'm planning on doing. Probly Litecoins. Like i said, not buying my GPU's for that purpose, but it's one of the 4 or 5 reasons i'm going wit the red team. Nice option to have.

I only really follow the whole mining scene a very tiny bit because it's painful for me to see. I was strongly considering it back around $30 a BC. I let friggin journalists talk me out of it









@NYMD thanx for that great explanation. You just made me understand ASIC's much better in that one post. +rep

Jesus Christ. You weren't kidding about ASIC's. The 290x is supposed to be the best mining GPU right now at ~900KH/s












That thing looks like a damn money printing press...



I wonder if it would still be considered a smart investment to buy 2 of those and leave them running 24/7 on an matx mining PC...

Also can anybody explain the reason why ASIC's aren't considered a threat to GPU's with AltCoins?

Jesus, now i have something new to be obsessed with. Just GREAT.... =\





2 TH/s off of a damn Beaglebone Black? How is that even possible?!?!!!?!!?!!

My Odroid-U2 is more powerful than a Beaglebone Black. So does that mean i can use it for an insane mining farm with ASIC's?


----------



## NYMD

Few things to keep in mind:

- These ASIC providers mostly have shady histories as companies as far as delivery dates. Butterfly Labs is among the worst, google for more info... you may send in your money and get nothing for 6 months or 12 months or ever.

- Anything that sounds like a money printing press is either already in very high demand or vaporware

- There are people who have massive spreadsheets of energy & operating costs vs. expenditures on hardware & rent of space... meaning people who give mining 100% of their attention are streets ahead of us who just dabble or read about it casually

- Getting into mining casually and dropping hundreds or thousands on specialized hardware is asking to be taken advantage of, sort of like daytrading stocks casually

- It is the very specific ASIC you are paying for, not the surrounding hardware. It was well known for a long time that you could produce an ASIC to mine bitcoins and totally destroy GPUs but it took months and months and months for the chips to actually be produced and placed into functional hardware.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i wasn't gonna like go order em today or anything. I'll always research before spending that kind of money on any hardware. Sounds like i'ma close that Butterfly Labs tab and never open it again. Thanx

Any actual reputable companies?

I understand about the power consumption. And also that there are people that have invested 6 figures over the past few years and pretty much own the mining scene. That's not what i was intending by any means. But you definitely, absolutely, 100% just made me extremely curious about ASIC's. And i'm gonna have that nag in the back of my brain now of whether i should get involved or just keep letting it pass by. A few grand is a worthwhile investment if the results are actually what they claim. It's too late in the game for anybody to consider turning mining into an actual career at this point tho, IMO anyway...

Thanx again for all the helpful info bro. That's like 4 +reps today. I'm starting to feel like a groupie =\


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah, i wasn't gonna like go order em today or anything. I'll always research before spending that kind of money on any hardware. Sounds like i'ma close that Butterfly Labs tab and never open it again. Thanx
> Any actual reputable companies?
> 
> I understand about the power consumption. And also that there are people that have invested 6 figures over the past few years and pretty much own the mining scene. That's not what i was intending by any means. But you definitely, absolutely, 100% just made me extremely curious about ASIC's. And i'm gonna have that nag in the back of my brain now of whether i should get involved or just keep letting it pass by. A few grand is a worthwhile investment if the results are actually what they claim. It's too late in the game for anybody to consider turning mining into an actual career at this point tho, IMO anyway...
> 
> Thanx again for all the helpful info bro. That's like 4 +reps today. I'm starting to feel like a groupie =\


LOL maybe someday soon I'll be able to sell in the marketplace! Thanks.

Personally I'd forget the thought of ASICs unless you want to start spending time in the mining forums and not OC.net. There was a giant rush on ASIC machines 8 or 10 months ago when btc went over $100 and I haven't followed the craziness since then. So I'm not sure if there are any reputable companies now or not.... that was what I meant about the mining forums. The info changes daily and I think most of the best ASIC deals are bought through the forums where people are doing group buys of the chips and making their own hardware and selling it on the forum.

enjoy







https://bitcointalk.org/


----------



## seross69

WOW I have learned a lot with the past 8 or so post thanks guys at least I now have a idea what all this fuss is about... it does sound like *Excessive Insanity* to me and normally I would be jumping in with both feet but I have a lot of other things that I need to do and learn first so I guess I will miss this craze...


----------



## wthenshaw

Maybe you can make up for the missing 3 computers in your case with a mining pc









Edit: holy ***** 3K posts

Edit Edit: wasn't there a prize for the 3000th post?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Maybe you can make up for the missing 3 computers in your case with a mining pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: holy ***** 3K posts
> 
> Edit Edit: wasn't there a prize for the 3000th post?


I think there was... I will have to look when I get back and see what extra parts I have but I know I have some New 1TB HDD's for sure and think this is what I will do... Just shipping to UK


----------



## dman811

Make a special stop on your flight to work next time! Easiest shipping ever.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Make a special stop on your flight to work next time! Easiest shipping ever.


Dont know how this will help. Since I fly Atlanta GA to Tokyo, Japan to Singapore, Singapore to Balikpapan, Indonesia ??? then reverse this when I fly home!!

Where am I going to stop the ship package to UK???


----------



## dman811

Go east instead of west next time? IDK, forgot that you went west.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Go east instead of west next time? IDK, forgot that you went west.


Longer to go east than west and company buys tickets not me thank goodness...


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I think there was... I will have to look when I get back and see what extra parts I have but I know I have some New 1TB HDD's for sure and think this is what I will do... Just shipping to UK


We can probably discuss a work around in PM if you like...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Dont know how this will help. Since I fly Atlanta GA to Tokyo, Japan to Singapore, Singapore to Balikpapan, Indonesia ??? then reverse this when I fly home!!
> 
> Where am I going to stop the ship package to UK???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Longer to go east than west and company buys tickets not me thank goodness...


And i used to complain about the 5 hour train and bus journey to my father's every weekend, but then again I bet you see some wonderful stuff and amazing games experiences on your travels


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> We can probably discuss a work around in PM if you like...
> 
> And i used to complain about the 5 hour train and bus journey to my father's every weekend, but then again I bet you see some wonderful stuff and amazing games experiences on your travels


yeah I will Pm you when I get home and check on shipping.. and I am sure two smart guys like us can come up with a work around









I see the inside of some wonderful planes and airports... get to see some pretty girls sometimes, talk to some interesting people, read, watch new and old movies, spend a lot of time in the airline lounges before and between flights... don't really game any on the travel will spend a lot time in the lounges with a drink on OCN!!!

The travel is actually terrible except for the time to drink and not worry about having to drive, talk to family or anything like this.. LOL


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yeah I will Pm you when I get home and check on shipping.. and I am sure two smart guys like us can come up with a work around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the inside of some wonderful planes and airports... get to see some pretty girls sometimes, talk to some interesting people, read, watch new and old movies, spend a lot of time in the airline lounges before and between flights... don't really game any on the travel will spend a lot time in the lounges with a drink on OCN!!!
> 
> The travel is actually terrible except for the time to drink and not worry about having to drive, talk to family or anything like this.. LOL


Hire a private jet with workshop so you can work on the excessive insanity on the move


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hire a private jet with workshop so you can work on the excessive insanity on the move


^THIS


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Hire a private jet with workshop so you can work on the excessive insanity on the move


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> ^THIS


Gents if I could hire a private jet I would not spend 24 hours flying 12 times a year for work!!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

I've never even been on a plane so I can't imagine how luxury a private jet would be...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I've never even been on a plane so I can't imagine how luxury a private jet would be...


Never been on private jet but Company did fly me alone on a charter business jet when wife went into labor.. it was nice real nice. but still you are stuck on this metal tube speeding through the air to different time zones with nothing to do but, sleep, drink, read, watch TV, cant smoke, not free to go other places..

just hard traveling 12 time zones no matter how you fly... your body is totally mixed up... and I have spoken to famous surgeons that fly to Dubia and Singapore from the USA to do surgery!!! No way these guys are cutting on me!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Never been on private jet but Company did fly me alone on a charter business jet when wife went into labor.. it was nice real nice. but still you are stuck on this metal tube speeding through the air to different time zones with nothing to do but, sleep, drink, read, watch TV, cant smoke, not free to go other places..
> 
> just hard traveling 12 time zones no matter how you fly... your body is totally mixed up... and I have spoken to famous surgeons that fly to Dubia and Singapore from the USA to do surgery!!! No way these guys are cutting on me!!!


Lucky I'm not a smoker then







, maybe when some decent portable gaming tablets show up I could be entertained.

I may even have to take my woman with me, to keep my company.......


----------



## DarthBaggins

that's why I'm glad I have my iPad mini now, so easy to get through security with it rather than the macbook


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Lucky I'm not a smoker then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe when some decent portable gaming tablets show up I could be entertained.
> 
> I may even have to take my woman with me, to keep my company.......


now on private or charter flight that could be fun!!!! lot better than sneaking into the small bathrooms to do this!!! But I have managed to join the Mile high club over all continents and all oceans but 1!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> that's why I'm glad I have my iPad mini now, so easy to get through security with it rather than the macbook


not really any easier to me as I have iPad mini, iPad, and laptop so just so use to laying them out it does not bother me!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah, gaming console can be a pain though sometimes lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah, gaming console can be a pain though sometimes lol


really depends on their mood and you do realize they change things up all the time to keep people guessing and not knowing what is going to happen.. 1 word of advice just say yes sir or yes mam and do what they ask or say dont get smart with them. it is no fun going in the private room for strip and body cavity search!!!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> Gents if I could hire a private jet I would not spend 24 hours flying 12 times a year for work!!!!


I hope if you had a private jet you'd spend alot more time on it than that....

....along with me and some very nice women that give very very very nice massages


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah, gaming console can be a pain though sometimes lol


Speaking of consoles, my friend invited me to his and we played a little Call of Duty Ghosts on his PS3, my first time playing the game.

Playing on console reminded me why I am a PC gamer.

I sure do hope the proper next gen games look a lot nicer!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> Lucky I'm not a smoker then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe when some decent portable gaming tablets show up I could be entertained.
> 
> I may even have to take my woman with me, to keep my company.......


Yeah being a smoker sucks.

Now that i think about it, being interested in that tablet Razer released about a year ago is what started my need to have a new PC. I almost bought one. Then decided on to do an mitx or matx build instead. Then got the XB...

I forgot all about that


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah being a smoker sucks.
> 
> Now that i think about it, being interested in that tablet Razer released about a year ago is what started my need to have a new PC. I almost bought one. Then decided on to do an mitx or matx build instead. Then got the XB...
> I forgot all about that


Meh razer...

Yay to. HAF XB









*thread hijack, tough luck Scott!*

How is triclops coming along? You're going to have fun with those 290x's by the way, my friend (who I got my 7950 from) loves his









Edit: darn it's late! Got to be up and getting ready for college in 6 hours


----------



## kpoeticg

LOLLL, i wasn't trying to shamelessly spam my build log. Promise









When you brought up the gaming tablet it just made me think about that. I got my lighting setup in today and a few other things. I've just been putting everything together. Everything's put together now. I just decided to chill for an hour or so before i take some pics

The Razer (Blade?) actually seemed pretty decent. Especially with the controller attachment. Life woulda been much simpler if i just grabbed that instead =)

Nah it was the Edge. I liked it for the controller and keyboard attachments. I didn't like cuz of the premium for the attachments


----------



## seross69

I like converstaion in thread so it is nice but just a couple of reruns to remind us of my *Excessive Insanity*


----------



## wthenshaw

Battery life was disappointing on it has.

Awesome reservoirs Scott, looking forward to seeing some fluid in them!


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I like converstaion in thread so it is nice but just a couple of reruns to remind us of my *Excessive Insanity*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




You knew i was gonna do that


----------



## netdevil

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I like converstaion in thread so it is nice but just a couple of reruns to remind us of my *Excessive Insanity*






Late is better than never









You lucky man with all that travel and computer toys









And let me guess you get to work with what you like too?









Looking forward to more of those pron.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> 
> Late is better than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky man with all that travel and computer toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let me guess you get to work with what you like too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more of those pron.


Well I do love the work I do as a Engineer/ Maintenance Supervisor but they dont like to let me to near the network and other things with the computers. I still give advice and repair them sometimes but usual just paper work and big repairs.... don't have a certificate to hang on the wall that says I can work on computers and it pays no where near as much as my job now!!!!!


----------



## dman811

I have one of those certificates I can hang on the wall!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I have one of those certificates I can hang on the wall!


Dont help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!









and like I said the pay is a WHOLE lot less even for the IT manager for the whole company!!!


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> .. don't have a certificate to hang on the wall that says I can work on computers and it pays no where near as much as my job now!!!!!


Yea I am pretty sure my IT manager friend here in Singapore don't have a caselabs TX10-D just an FT02 lol. Anyway just shoot me a PM if you're ever here again and need a hookup.







Can't help you with pc parts though,90% of my stuff comes from amazon


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Yea I am pretty sure my IT manager friend here in Singapore don't have a caselabs TX10-D just an FT02 lol. Anyway just shoot me a PM if you're ever here again and need a hookup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help you with pc parts though,90% of my stuff comes from amazon


well maybe working in Singapore in March time will tell if so I will send you a PM and we can get together for drinks and fun!!!























I have had some good times there expensive compared to Indonesia or Bangkok but still a lot of fun!!!


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well maybe working in Singapore in March time will tell if so I will send you a PM and we can get together for drinks and fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had some good times there expensive compared to Indonesia or Bangkok but still a lot of fun!!!


Aye mate. Yea you tell me. Bloody expensive







Dam overpriced everything pc









Well meanwhile in Atlanta, I be looking at some progress of your beast


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Aye mate. Yea you tell me. Bloody expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam overpriced everything pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well meanwhile in Atlanta, I be looking at some progress of your beast


Actually I am offshore Indonesia right now. Needing to get back to Atlanta to make some progress on this beast!!


----------



## netdevil

How do you get internet access there?

You should share your mobile rig in here too man


----------



## seross69

just work computer and we have real slow sat comm's....


----------



## Thrasher1016

YEah, speaking of private jets...

I don't own one or have a jet card or anything, 'cause I'm not like that kind of money-banger, but I priced private charters from WV to FL when I was working up there, and just that 950 NM journey was between $8,000 - $10,000 round trip.

Going from that, extrapolate what a trip to the nearest airport to his platform would be!!!










Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

well I finally heard from E22 about the below Items so I guess I will be getting them and using them..



Now I just wonder if I am going to be able to use 2 of them on one adjustable flexbay mount?? Anyone have any ideas??

Like the below with the powercools.


----------



## dougb62

@Thrasher1016
Quote:


> "WHOEVER BEAT YOU WITH THE UGLY STICK MUST BE REALLY, REALLY TIRED."


LOL!!! That's priceless!


----------



## SgtSnipey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well I finally heard from E22 about the below Items so I guess I will be getting them and using them..


The cooler for the Aquaero 6 but now they make these







Incase you havent seen um yet seross69

http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3153&XTCsid=689c3q7hurfo6bl3hdrqfk58g9hgr6kt


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well I finally heard from E22 about the below Items so I guess I will be getting them and using them..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just wonder if I am going to be able to use 2 of them on one adjustable flexbay mount?? Anyone have any ideas??
> 
> Like the below with the powercools.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ideas wel it wont work the PA2 behind each other. Above each other wil be better. Or mount them on a strip inside the case and mount the powercool above it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> The cooler for the Aquaero 6 but now they make these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incase you havent seen um yet seross69
> 
> http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3153&XTCsid=689c3q7hurfo6bl3hdrqfk58g9hgr6kt


thanks for this and yes I knew they had this and it is for the Aquaero and these are powercool units for the PA's

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Ideas wel it wont work the PA2 behind each other. Above each other wil be better. Or mount them on a strip inside the case and mount the powercool above it.


Yeah I know what you mean. but I have been studying it and thinking about it and I actually think they might be a way to make it work.. will not be sure till I actually have everything in my hands so I will have to wait and see!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Maybe if there's enough room to mount the fans at the top vents and use the back for cable routing. I've never seen one in person so i have no idea if that's possible.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Maybe if there's enough room to mount the fans at the top vents and use the back for cable routing. I've never seen one in person so i have no idea if that's possible.


if you look at the picture



I don't really thing it will matter where you mount the fans since they are enclosed in the unit. might not be able to get as much air flow but I dont think this will be a issue and actually you don't even have to use the fans.

but like we both have stated it is hard to tell until you have them in your hands as there is only so much you can see from pictures!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Well the reason i said that is, like TATH was pointing out & i'm sure you can already tell, with the fans on the back, the front unit will be exhausting its hot air into the rear unit. With the fans mounted on top of it, it could help.

Obviously i'm basing that off this pic



Or if those screws are an indication that all the panels of it are removeable, maybe you could even swap the rear plate for the top plate.

I dunno, i'm sure you'll figure it out. Maybe i'm just bored


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well the reason i said that is, like TATH was pointing out & i'm sure you can already tell, with the fans on the back, the front unit will be exhausting its hot air into the rear unit. With the fans mounted on top of it, it could help.
> 
> Obviously i'm basing that off this pic


yeah I understand that about the fans but they really were not purchased to keep any thing cool as a matter of fact only 2 of them have fans with them the rest are naked. they were purchased for looks and to sort of hide the back of the PA2's and the Aquaero..


----------



## kpoeticg

Ahhhh, ok. I know you got em for aesthetics, but i pictured you having fans on all the vents.


----------



## SgtSnipey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thanks for this and yes I knew they had this and it is for the Aquaero and these are powercool units for the PA's


I didn't know they were for the PA's, Didn't know you could use them for the PA's thought they were for your Aquaero's


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> I didn't know they were for the PA's, Didn't know you could use them for the PA's thought they were for your Aquaero's


they are made to cool the PA2's but I plan on using them also for the Aquaero without the fans for sure..

that is the reason I am thinking of getting the heatsink for the aquearo even in read because I dont think you will be able to see them but I am not 100% sure if they will with the Aquaero's,

Also they will be realeasing a black version of this in the next few months so I might wait for the black one!!!

See below emailfrom Stephan..
Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> it's possible, that we will launch also a black version in approx. 2 months. If you have enough time, you can wait for it.
> A white version will not be available.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephan


----------



## SgtSnipey

Very cool good to know









Helps so much when i read lolz


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> if you look at the picture
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really thing it will matter where you mount the fans since they are enclosed in the unit. might not be able to get as much air flow but I dont think this will be a issue and actually you don't even have to use the fans.
> 
> but like we both have stated it is hard to tell until you have them in your hands as there is only so much you can see from pictures!!


I think when you decide to mount the two above each other you should leave the top plate away from the bottom PA2's. Because this way the warm air going out faster.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I think when you decide to mount the two above each other you should leave the top plate away from the bottom PA2's. Because this way the warm air going out faster.


I am pretty determined to mount them like the below picture even using the Powercool units



Plus i dont see how there will be much hot air as I dont plan on using fans in the powercool units and even if I do the PA will only be providing less than .1 watts so heat really is going to be a non-factor I am pretty sure.


----------



## kpoeticg

If you're truly not gonna be generating alot of heat with them, it would be cool if you could modify it so it's one unit with a PA Frontplate on each side (One on front panel, one inside chassis)

The best and most important factor in the above option is that you can send you're extra Powercool to MEEE


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> If you're truly not gonna be generating alot of heat with them, it would be cool if you could modify it so it's one unit with a PA Frontplate on each side (One on front panel, one inside chassis)
> 
> The best and most important factor in the above option is that you can send you're extra Powercool to MEEE


we might can work something out on this!! if I do have any extra!!


----------



## kpoeticg

NICE!!! I'm definitely planning on grabbing either an LT or PA2 also. I just still have to get a little further in my plans b4 i decide which one would be best.


----------



## seross69

You know it is amazing how something that looks so messy can actually be organized!!

See how this looks but everything thing is in its place and I can put my hand on it with out any searching..



So ready to get back to this!!!!


----------



## dman811

That's because it is an organized mess. It is an art form Scott, and you have got it down.


----------



## SgtSnipey

I'm sure you are ready to get back to it I would be









Okay seross69 its question time, On your hard drive pedestal how did you get the PSU mount cut in it?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> I'm sure you are ready to get back to it I would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay seross69 its question time, On your hard drive pedestal how did you get the PSU mount cut in it?


that is a very secret thing.. and if I tell you I will have to Kill you.
















No actually it is easy. I could have taken a blank cover and cut it out!!! All the back covers are the same for the upper and lower chambers in the TX10. So everything is interchangeable.

I have the below that you can order from Case labs.



I wanted it in the Center so I asked very nicely and got some custom work done. Now I paid for it. the cost of it plus a set up fee but I want one from them instead of taking a blank cover and cutting it myself.

I also have the below one if I want to put 140 fans or single rads.



and I have these Ventilated ones also



I hope this helps!!!???


----------



## seross69

3000 post winner!!!!! wthenshaw is going to get the below!!!!



Or one of them anyway!!!









Hope I dont get in trouble for posting this!!!

Next prize 5000th post!!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 3000 post winner!!!!! wthenshaw is going to get the below!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Or one of them anyway!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I dont get in trouble for posting this!!!
> 
> Next prize 5000th post!!!!!!


Did not now you got a job as Santa.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Did not now you got a job as Santa.


Ho Ho Ho Ho just having fun!!!! but He is going to get a 1TB drive... got lots of them... I will be selling some soon.. The ones I have fell off the truck but I got them brand new at a real good discount!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ho Ho Ho Ho just having fun!!!! but He is going to get a 1TB drive... got lots of them... I will be selling some soon.. The ones I have fell off the truck but I got them brand new at a real good discount!!!!!


ha we always say "from a old lady and always kept inside or fallen from a truck.


----------



## dman811

RACE TO #5000!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I could use a few drives for the rebuild and build I'm selling off lol


----------



## wthenshaw

w00t, thanks Scott









Posting to 5000


----------



## mandrix

Glad to hear the PA2 coolers got sorted out.
.
.
Who's the other Floridian posting in this thread? Thought I saw someone from the space coast.......


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Glad to hear the PA2 coolers got sorted out.
> .
> .
> Who's the other Floridian posting in this thread? Thought I saw someone from the space coast.......


there are several there is Szeged he is in Tallahasse FL and I can not remember the 2nd one and it does say from the space coast.. I see him a lot and communicate with him at times but can not remember now


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Glad to hear the PA2 coolers got sorted out.
> .
> .
> Who's the other Floridian posting in this thread? Thought I saw someone from the space coast.......


I'm in land of Mickey


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> I'm in land of Mickey


Literally in Orlando/Kissimmee area you mean?
I'm from Lakeland originally, been living near the Suwannee for a lot of years now.


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Literally in Orlando/Kissimmee area you mean?
> I'm from Lakeland originally, been living near the Suwannee for a lot of years now.


Yes.. Buena Vista/Windermere


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Yes.. Buena Vista/Windermere


How is it living there?? Got offered a nice job there about 6 months back and just thought it would be crazy expensive and with traffic to live there so did not interview or anything..


----------



## SinatraFan

Been here 7+ now... I can't think of a place where I'd rather live... My only regret... not moving here years ago.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Been here 7+ now... I can't think of a place where I'd rather live... My only regret... not moving here years ago.


thanks for this!!! I will have to at least do the interview and let them show me around next time!!! if there is a next time...


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Literally in Orlando/Kissimmee area you mean?
> I'm from Lakeland originally, been living near the Suwannee for a lot of years now.


Suwannee is up north closer to the border correct? By the way, your build is nothing short of stellar!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thanks for this!!! I will have to at least do the interview and let them show me around next time!!! if there is a next time...


Let me know if you come, perhaps we can tip a few


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Suwannee is up north closer to the border correct? By the way, your build is nothing short of stellar!
> Let me know if you come, perhaps we can tip a few


Heck that is almost worth getting on a plane next time I am home for!!!


----------



## SgtSnipey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> that is a very secret thing.. and if I tell you I will have to Kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually it is easy. I could have taken a blank cover and cut it out!!! All the back covers are the same for the upper and lower chambers in the TX10. So everything is interchangeable.
> 
> I have the below that you can order from Case labs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted it in the Center so I asked very nicely and got some custom work done. Now I paid for it. the cost of it plus a set up fee but I want one from them instead of taking a blank cover and cutting it myself.
> 
> I also have the below one if I want to put 140 fans or single rads.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have these Ventilated ones also
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps!!!???


Yes it helps Thank You








That's very cool I will need to remember that when I buy my case


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> Yes it helps Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very cool I will need to remember that when I buy my case


just so you know how it looks with the 2 * 140 rads on a back panel..






But I changed my mind and will not be using these..


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Literally in Orlando/Kissimmee area you mean?
> I'm from Lakeland originally, been living near the Suwannee for a lot of years now.


Woah, from LAKELAND???

So am I, or did we have this conversation already?!
Born and raised, 18 1/2 years Polk County, baby!








I was just there this weekend; most actually...

Anyway, I live in Orlando now too!!!
Far east, Avalon Park, nearly to Cocoa, but still...

Crazy...










Looking good Scott!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Heck that is almost worth getting on a plane next time I am home for!!!


Oh, man...

We have a GREAT bar downtown off Orange (or near there) that's got a BUTT-TON of bourbons, scotches, and they have an absynthe table too!
Great vibe as well...

Thanks - T


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Suwannee is up north closer to the border correct? By the way, your build is nothing short of stellar!
> Let me know if you come, perhaps we can tip a few


Yes sort of, I'm near Live Oak, which is about 85 miles NNW of Gainesville by road or about 35 miles due West of Lake City. Geographically about 1/2 way between Gainesville and Tallahassee I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Woah, from LAKELAND???
> 
> So am I, or did we have this conversation already?!
> Born and raised, 18 1/2 years Polk County, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just there this weekend; most actually...
> 
> Anyway, I live in Orlando now too!!!
> Far east, Avalon Park, nearly to Cocoa, but still...
> 
> Crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Scott!!!
> 
> Thanks - T


Yep I was born in Lakeland and spent the first 31 years of my life in Polk County. I moved up here to the sticks and been here about as long now.

I remember when there was no Disney World.....and Orlando was a nice sleepy town full of laid back folks. (yeah-I'm old) But I went to every Rock SuperBowl at the old Tangerine Bowl!

*Scott-please forgive my reminiscing.


----------



## pozativenrgy

I too live in the Orlando area. I live in the Winter Park area.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pozativenrgy*
> 
> I too live in the Orlando area. I live in the Winter Park area.


Great. I guess there's more Floridians on OCN than I thought.


----------



## JaRi

Finally!.. read through the entire log the past weeks!







and i must say its really crasy!









keep working :b


----------



## seross69

Welcome to the Insanity!!!


----------



## seross69

Yes there are a lot from Florida and a lot from Atlanta also... surprised me....


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes there are a lot from Florida and a lot from Atlanta also... surprised me....


Yes, I noticed many people from "Orlando area" & "Atlanta area". That's two huge regions, in reality.... you would know more about Atlanta and it's suburbs, but Orlando and it's suburbs cover a huge area here in Florida. What is even more weird, is that both of those cities have a "Gainesville" within 100 or so miles.....


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes, I noticed many people from "Orlando area" & "Atlanta area". That's two huge regions, in reality.... you would know more about Atlanta and it's suburbs, but Orlando and it's suburbs cover a huge area here in Florida. What is even more weird, is that both of those cities have a "Gainesville" within 100 or so miles.....


Yeah, you're very right!

Like, I consider basically anything from Champion's Gate (west) to Avalon Park (east) and Lake Mary (north) to St Cloud (south) to be "Greater Orlando", so that's a pretty freakin' massive area....

Thanks - T


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Yeah, you're very right!
> 
> Like, I consider basically anything from Champion's Gate (west) to Avalon Park (east) and Lake Mary (north) to St Cloud (south) to be "Greater Orlando", so that's a pretty freakin' massive area....
> 
> Thanks - T


Huge area for sure.


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes, I noticed many people from "Orlando area" & "Atlanta area". That's two huge regions, in reality.... you would know more about Atlanta and it's suburbs, but Orlando and it's suburbs cover a huge area here in Florida. What is even more weird, is that both of those cities have a "Gainesville" within 100 or so miles.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're very right!
> 
> Like, I consider basically anything from Champion's Gate (west) to Avalon Park (east) and Lake Mary (north) to St Cloud (south) to be "Greater Orlando", so that's a pretty freakin' massive area....
> 
> Thanks - T
Click to expand...

Yeah, Atlanta's just as bad or worse even. For someone not from here, it can cover everything from Rome to Athens and almost to Macon. Even if you live here, it covers everything inside I-285 and a little outside.


----------



## seross69

well when I get home I am going to have to trouble shoot the below as when I plugged the fans in to power on 15 out of the 18 would turn.. So I did something wrong in the fan harness I am sure...



it is these 3 fans that the arrow points too... I guess 5 out 6 harness working is not terrible but











Do you think this might be enough rad space to cool 2 titans???


----------



## JaRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well when I get home I am going to have to trouble shoot the below as when I plugged the fans in to power on 15 out of the 18 would turn.. So I did something wrong in the fan harness I am sure...
> 
> 
> 
> it is these 3 fans that the arrow points too... I guess 5 out 6 harness working is not terrible but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this might be enough rad space to cool 2 titans???


nope!







 MUHAHAHA!


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well when I get home I am going to have to trouble shoot the below as when I plugged the fans in to power on 15 out of the 18 would turn.. So I did something wrong in the fan harness I am sure...


Ha, I just ran into the same problem... I reduced the length of the fan headers on my 28 fans and I was worried about bad continuity. So I bought a $15 power supply to test the fans and found 3 not working. I just have to redo the terminals again and I should be good to go.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Ha, I just ran into the same problem... I reduced the length of the fan headers on my 28 fans and I was worried about bad continuity. So I bought a $15 power supply to test the fans and found 3 not working. I just have to redo the terminals again and I should be good to go.


yeah I asm going to use a meter to check them but I really think the problem will be in the last solder splice.... or in the plug itself at the end...

I could be wrong and hope to find out soon....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yeah I asm going to use a meter to check them but I really think the problem will be in the last solder splice.... or in the plug itself at the end...
> 
> I could be wrong and hope to find out soon....


Then you are lucky when it is in the last solder joint because of the sleeving.


----------



## kpoeticg

Sucks about the harness, but sounds like you'll be able to fix it easy enough.

But DAMN, that's a sek-seeeeee pic


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Then you are lucky when it is in the last solder joint because of the sleeving.


yes if I am right I will be lucky but to me it can only be the last joint or the connector...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Sucks about the harness, but sounds like you'll be able to fix it easy enough.
> 
> But DAMN, that's a sek-seeeeee pic


It is a very nice Rad!!! Wished I have a couple more!!! very well made would recommend this Rad or one of the other to anyone!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes if I am right I will be lucky but to me it can only be the last joint or the connector...
> It is a very nice Rad!!! Wished I have a couple more!!! very well made would recommend this Rad or one of the other to anyone!!!


Mora right "the best"in a test i have seen.


----------



## mandrix

Fan harnesses at one time or another have given me fits, too. I've cut them to pieces and remade them from scratch because of just 1 fan working intermittently.
But in general, the 8-fan harnesses that I built for use in the pedestals have held out really well....these are the ones I soldered with all the wiring radiating out from a single main plug/wires, sort of looks like an octopuss I guess.









Right now I (and many others) have been fighting with Aqua Computers recent software upgrades not working right with imported data from Aida. But after 3 iterations I think they figured it out......


----------



## seross69

Pictures of and been thinking about the water loop on the server side.




I have 3 CPU blocks and am not sure what one I am going to use. I have the black Acetal, the clean clear like you see in the pictures and also the the special gold edition.. what one do you guys think would be best?? I am going to use gold monsoon fittings, black Acetal toped ram cooler and black tubing...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Fan harnesses at one time or another have given me fits, too. I've cut them to pieces and remade them from scratch because of just 1 fan working intermittently.
> But in general, the 8-fan harnesses that I built for use in the pedestals have held out really well....these are the ones I soldered with all the wiring radiating out from a single main plug/wires, sort of looks like an octopuss I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I (and many others) have been fighting with Aqua Computers recent software upgrades not working right with imported data from Aida. But after 3 iterations I think they figured it out......


yes I have been follow this and the problems with the PMW signal.. I am scared that one fan header is not going to have a strong enough PMW signal to control my 18 noiseblockers on the MORA 140.9 since it will only control 6 corsair fans..


----------



## CptAsian

I vote black acetal to match the RAM block and maybe the Southbridge heatsink.


----------



## SinatraFan

Not a huge fan of that big ol monsta rad blocking the view of that nice looking mobo. But that's just me.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I vote black acetal to match the RAM block and maybe the Southbridge heatsink.


You know you might be right and use the gold hardware from the gold CPU cooler. I will try all the combinations out and we will look at the pictures and see then!! thanks for your input
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Not a huge fan of that big ol monsta rad blocking the view of that nice looking mobo. But that's just me.


Actually I like the Big White Monstra 120 Rad and think it looks so sexy it is one of my favorite things and I wish all my rads were white like this and I may paint them white one day.....


----------



## seross69

Something else I have just thought of is do you guys think this rad with the Push/pull will be enough to keep and non-overclocked server CPU. it is the i5-4570 S and it is a 65 watt TDP so I really thing the 120 rad will keep it nice and cool... how about you guys?


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes I have been follow this and the problems with the PMW signal.. I am scared that one fan header is not going to have a strong enough PMW signal to control my 18 noiseblockers on the MORA 140.9 since it will only control 6 corsair fans..


I've read about the PWM issue's with the Aquaero too. But don't let the issue's with Corsair PWM's alone sway your judgement one way or the other. The Corsair PWM issue's is Corsairs fault.

That being said, i say either Acetal or Gold with the Z87-WS. I love the Clean CSQ (Using one in my build) but black or gold would go better with that mobo. I really like those new Red Harbinger Gold Edition Supremacy's!!!!



The 120 may be enough, but is the name of this build "Just Enough To Keep My System Cool" ????? I'd try to add the CPU from your server into one of your other loops if anything. Just my opinion tho

I have the UT60 White Version, I love it too =)


----------



## SgtSnipey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The 120 may be enough, but is the name of this build "Just Enough To Keep My System Cool" ????? I'd try to add the CPU from your server into one of your other loops if anything. Just my opinion tho


Personal I've thought about doing that but the one problem that keeps coming up in my mind anyway is if The main system running the loop system fails the you server will get fried!

Like if you use an Aquaero and the system powering it fails what happens to the other system in the loop.

I understand there is the direct power adapter and the PSU goes same result.

There is just too many things that could go wrong and end up killing both machines.


----------



## Scout Lukas

just had to catch up for like 20 pages, but it was worth it, great job so far


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> Personal I've thought about doing that but the one problem that keeps coming up in my mind anyway is if The main system running the loop system fails the you server will get fried!
> 
> Like if you use an Aquaero and the system powering it fails what happens to the other system in the loop.
> 
> I understand there is the direct power adapter and the PSU goes same result.
> 
> There is just too many things that could go wrong and end up killing both machines.


Yeah that's actually a pretty excellent point considering he's using a chiller with 6 TEC's. I wasn't thinking about that when i posted that =\

Edit: Alot of PWM devices will stay running when the controller shuts off. Same thing thing AC D5's and D5 Vario's. I definitely agree with your point tho


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> Personal I've thought about doing that but the one problem that keeps coming up in my mind anyway is if The main system running the loop system fails the you server will get fried!
> 
> Like if you use an Aquaero and the system powering it fails what happens to the other system in the loop.
> 
> I understand there is the direct power adapter and the PSU goes same result.
> 
> There is just too many things that could go wrong and end up killing both machines.


There is no way I would combine 2 computers on one loop because of all the things that can go wrong and a server is meant to be on 24/7 and the main PC will be shut down. if nothing else when you update you have to shut down and then one would lose the flow so you are exactly right..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah that's actually a pretty excellent point considering he's using a chiller with 6 TEC's. I wasn't thinking about that when i posted that =\
> 
> Edit: Alot of PWM devices will stay running when the controller shuts off. Same thing thing AC D5's and D5 Vario's. I definitely agree with your point tho


I am going to have 2 loops and I have a 360 I can put in this loop for the server not like I don't have enough room!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scout Lukas*
> 
> just had to catch up for like 20 pages, but it was worth it, great job so far


Welcome to the Insanity.....


----------



## mandrix

I think the gold cpu cooler would match that gold board pretty nicely. I was thinking of one day getting one to match the gold on my board, although your board has a lot more gold than mine.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I think the gold cpu cooler would match that gold board pretty nicely. I was thinking of one day getting one to match the gold on my board, although your board has a lot more gold than mine.


that was what I was thinking before I asked but they made me start thinking about the black with the gold hardware. So I think the best thing is to try all the combinations take some pictures and look at them and see what I like the best


----------



## SgtSnipey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> There is no way I would combine 2 computers on one loop because of all the things that can go wrong and a server is meant to be on 24/7 and the main PC will be shut down. if nothing else when you update you have to shut down and then one would lose the flow so you are exactly right..
> 
> Welcome to the Insanity.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah that's actually a pretty excellent point considering he's using a chiller with 6 TEC's. I wasn't thinking about that when i posted that =\
> 
> Edit: Alot of PWM devices will stay running when the controller shuts off. Same thing thing AC D5's and D5 Vario's. I definitely agree with your point tho


I mean I suppose you could put the Aquaero on the server but then how do you use the shutdown incase something goes wrong?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> I mean I suppose you could put the Aquaero on the server but then how do you use the shutdown incase something goes wrong?


power button psu!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSnipey*
> 
> I mean I suppose you could put the Aquaero on the server but then how do you use the shutdown incase something goes wrong?


I have thought of this and it is actually possible in therory but really more trouble than its worth. I have a realy quiet pump and I am going to run the fans at a low voltage using resistors so I will just have it all running as long as the server is powered on!! that is my thinking right now anyway.. but I do have a AQ5 LT I could use with the server but not sure how the software would work with Microsoft server 2012 essentials.

And actually I have no intention of running this software on the server...


----------



## kpoeticg

The Aquaero's an independent processor. I can't comment on Aquasuite with MS Server, it would probly work i'd imagine, but the aquaero doesn't need aquasuite. You should be able to setup your profiles with your other pc and save em to the LT, then have the LT run on your server with no Aquasuite.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> The Aquaero's an independent processor. I can't comment on Aquasuite with MS Server, it would probly work i'd imagine, but the aquaero doesn't need aquasuite. You should be able to setup your profiles with your other pc and save em to the LT, then have the LT run on your server with no Aquasuite.


Yes I realize I could program it with another PC and then let it just run the cooling system seperate from the OS and PC but really what is the fun in that. IF I had it I would want to be able to see what is happening. I like to tinker too much. now doing this with a pro or XT might be ok as I could see the temps and things like this but then that would be *Excessive Insanity*







OH OH well I could but then it would make the *Excessive Insanity* look bad as I would then have 3 screens and this is not symmetrical. and that would really bother my OCD!!!!!

As far as it working with the server software there is a way I am sure but don't think it would be easy and since you have all the different profiles for the clients not sure if it would get lost or what.

You see with server network set up with a windows server you actually have to log onto your PC through the server. a lot of the settings for each individual desktop are stored on the server as a profile and if you do not have access to the server then just a generic desktop opens. A true secure network works so much different than just a regular computer.

Look at Seanimus log and you can see he is having problems with this.

I am sure that there is a way to do it for someone that knows the server software better than I do but considering it is not 100% stable and has not been tested on all platforms then I dont know that I would trust it for a stand alone 24/7 server that I want to be able to access world wide!

My network and server will have to run like a business network as I am planning on hosting a site on it.!!!!
















Just some more of my *Excessive Insanity*

sorry that was a lot of words to read!! so thought I would attach a picture for all of you people that just like to look at the pretty pictures!!









they may be reruns but I really like the way the look and I plan on lowering the level of light so it is just a nice gentle blue glow!!


----------



## dman811

Which version of Windows Server are you using? I know a little bit about a few of them.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Which version of Windows Server are you using? I know a little bit about a few of them.


Dman I am using Server 2012 Essentials and I know I should be able to set it up as a service to run all the time when I am logged on as a administrator. (simple way of putting it i know what but don't know how to explain it. don't know the terminology) but problem is this has not been tested and proven and not many people will be using this with the Server 2012 Essentials so hard to get forum support. this is what really makes me nervous as I want the server to be 24/7 hands free unless I want to tinker and break something!!









Yes I could get guys like you to help me and they are a lot of other guys that have extensive experience with servers to help on here but I bet no one is using this software so a lot of advice will be theory to me. I may be completely off base but would feel better if I was not the guinea pig and someone else was using Server 2012 Essentials.

Really to me it seems like a unnecessary risk for a server. Having the AQ6 is really going beyond excessive to me... even I can not get that around my mind. I am going to go all-out and have lots of HDD and things like this for the server but not that. Now the PC parts lets play and have some fun!!!

I really do appreciate the offer of help and I am sure we could make it work but fact is *I don't want to..*

thanks again.... and trust me I have a list of people that I know there expertise on her and your name is already on there for help with servers!!!!!!









thanks man...


----------



## dman811

Ya, I have no clue on Server 2012 Essentials, I know Server 2008 R2 pretty well and a little bit about MS Exchange 2013, but that isn't even something I would call an expertise. That for me would be hardware. Sorry I couldn't help. Keep up the awesome work and get back home so you can get going on it again!


----------



## kpoeticg

Have you considered something like the T-Balancer miniNG or FanAmp?

They can both set curves with jumpers and pots. Also if you can setup speedfan on the server, you can get software control. Also a bigNG should be good great if you can setup SpeedFan.

Just figured it's worth mentioning in case you hadn't thought of it yet. I wouldn't recommend using the PWM on them since it pulses the +V, but a miniNG or FanAmp could suit your needs perfectly.


----------



## seross69

I am not going to use anything software or hard ware that I am not at least 95% sure of stability so.

I am going to run the pump full speed. Can not hear it even then.

the fans I am going to use either a manual rheostat or just resistors to slow them down to about 75% speed. they are noiseblocker eloops so they are very quiet now.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah that's why i recommended the littleNG and FanAmp. I just mentioned SpeedFan and bigNG because i was on the topic.

And they have been pretty popular. Just outdated. The Aquaero pretty much took their spot because of the software control.

The T-Balancer's used to be the most popular AFAIK. They're not some secret. People don't use them really anymore because people like Aquasuite. But littleNG or FanAmp depending on how much you need to control would be kinda perfect for your little server.

Like i said, just trying to give you options...


----------



## seross69

Thanks for the help and recommendations guys!!!!







but I really should have said about the server was that I was very serious about how this and no playing and using funny software and gadgets to control fans or pumps or anything.

the gaming and encoding computer I will play with but a server should not be set up like this. only reason I am water cooling it is that is is a very common thing for servers but they are usually loud AIO coolers.

the experience I have with servers is you don't play with them.. you don't say oh new software lets try it.... Not on a mission critical server like I am considering this. there are 2 many variables in this... server operating systems are different than regular desktop system and are a lot more stable but this is for a reason and that is you don't just play with things. I will have 6 or 7 TB of data on there that I don't want to lose. Yes I will have back-ups but it takes entirely too much time to restore this much data. I will not be keeping any files on my computers other than what I have to have there. all photos, video and things like this will be on the server unless I am working with it. then I will have a couple of fast drives to edit with. Plus all my computers will be backing up to this... so this not having problems is very important.

we do lots of things to our computers that is not entirely stable or smart but we do this because it is fun. but you dont do this with a server IMHO...

so again thanks for the recommendations..


----------



## Bart

Spoken like a pro Scott, and like a man who knows the difference between servers and desktops. As a backup and recovery guy, I can appreciate that.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Spoken like a pro Scott, and like a man who knows the difference between servers and desktops. As a backup and recovery guy, I can appreciate that.


servers are very stable and good systems to use. but I know for a fact you dont change things for the fun of it once you have them set up and running. I plan on spending a minimum of 1 month making sure mine is up to date and all configured be for I start transferring data to it..


----------



## seross69

I am thinking of changing back to the 400mm reservoir what you guys think??




I am not 100% sure it will fit but I know for sure I will have to put the regular top on it because it is not so high...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am thinking of changing back to the 400mm reservoir what you guys think??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not 100% sure it will fit but I know for sure I will have to put the regular top on it because it is not so high...


As a look or comment on the function. It al depents how you planning your route of your (soft or hard) tubing.

If it was my rig "hu hu"







i changed the upper tube. putting in a straight tube acros the top and then going down.
And if you want to use the tall res. you can always put it horizontal on the bottom. But i giving comment on just a small part of you sky scraper.
So i dont have a good answer for you question.








Looking again at the picture i think you can also mount it on the outside of your case "easy way to fill and to drain" .









Your last building actions looking verry good.


----------



## seross69

Did not sleep last night was thinking about how to run my loops and figured out one of my plans would not work!!!







At least I figured it out now and can think about it and figure it out.







But still running all this over in my head over and over kept me awake and now I am tired and still have not figured it out.







Just ready to get home to it so I can get it figured out and done!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kpoeticg

Perfectly honest, i think the the shorter res looks too short mounted like that and the 400mm is too tall. I think the shorter res mounted up a little higher would look better. Or a thicker diameter res.

Just my







because you asked. Still think the build is coming along phenomenal!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Perfectly honest, i think the the shorter res looks too short mounted like that and the 400mm is too tall. I think the shorter res mounted up a little higher would look better. Or a thicker diameter res.
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you asked. Still think the build is coming along phenomenal!!


Yeah the 400mm is too tall I agree with this but did not think I would even say this about something going in a Case Labs case especially the one I got..









it would work but dont think I would have room to put the air exhaust valve on top and it would be just about touching from the look of it. had to know 100% from 12000 miles away but still.

as far as a fatter reservoir they really don't make one... could mover them up higher oh I don't know will decide this when I actually try it.

but in a way nice to have these problems!!!


----------



## TATH

Take a Aqualis 880 ml you can put a air release in the top.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah i thought those tubes were 50mm OD, i was confused. The tall one just looks skinny for some reason. The Photon's are 75mm OD though...

And i think Aqualis is 80mm. That should fill up the area better. But it's always easiest when i'm telling other people to buy something


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Take a Aqualis 880 ml you can put a air release in the top.


Yes I could but can not have dual pumps like I want and would have to buy them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Yeah i thought those tubes were 50mm OD, i was confused. The tall one just looks skinny for some reason. The Photon's are 75mm OD though...
> 
> And i think Aqualis is 80mm. That should fill up the area better. But it's always easiest when i'm telling other people to buy something


Don't need to fill the area up better as I like the space. I think things look nicer and cleaner with clear space and room instead of full of things and cluttered..









Not going to buy new reservoirs as I have the 250 and the 400mm now just have to decide what one I can use. Also one thing to remember is it has to be a dual pump top or no way I would consider using a single no matter how it looked. performance vs looks.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I could but can not have dual pumps like I want and would have to buy them.
> Don't need to fill the area up better as I like the space. I think things look nicer and cleaner with clear space and room instead of full of things and cluttered..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to buy new reservoirs as I have the 250 and the 400mm now just have to decide what one I can use. Also one thing to remember is it has to be a dual pump top or no way I would consider using a single no matter how it looked. performance vs looks.


He Scott, I was thinking about that ( duall pomptop) why dont you take a bitspower duall pomptop and mount a res. on it.
Like i did it in my previous build.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1334854/tath-caselabs-th-10-pedestal-hill-7-9#post_18757732

You can flip the pomptop and connect the res with a sli extender.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Scott, I was thinking about that ( duall pomptop) why dont you take a bitspower duall pomptop and mount a res. on it.


This is what I did too. I bought what I THOUGHT was just a simple foot set for my Bitspower top, and it came with a reservoir that I wasn't expecting. I ended up ditching the Aqualis tube in favor of that, since it made life so much easier. Of course it isn't nearly as nice as the Aqualis, but as you said, but it's a lot less headache.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Scott, I was thinking about that ( duall pomptop) why dont you take a bitspower duall pomptop and mount a res. on it.
> Like i did it in my previous build.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1334854/tath-caselabs-th-10-pedestal-hill-7-9#post_18757732
> 
> You can flip the pomptop and connect the res with a sli extender.


At first I thought this was a bad idea but now that I have been thinking about it I am not sure that it is!! Not necessarily get new pump tops but maybe separate the reservoir from the pump top and turn it sideways like you said... But then the back of the Aqua Computer D5 pump motor with USB interface and aquabus will be showing..



I am not sure if this would look bad or not. I also don't think you could put it in one of the Mod kits from Bitspower because of the connectors on the back...

really would not look bad I don't think with the connectors and the cable on the back as long as they are sleeved and black connectors??

but the more I think about doing this the better it seems.... Mount the 400mm reservoirs on the wall then turn the pump tops on the side and feed the water from each one in like this!!!!









I am liking this idea!!!!









thanks Henry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Now I just need to find someone who has the bottoms (not tops) to the X3 reservoir in black that dont need them or has changed to white or some place I can buy the Bottoms in black.. Now guys I want bottoms not tops so no links to tops.....

I have asked about this in the EK thread so hope to get answer from @derickwm about if I can buy them from EK. If not I can email them I guess.


----------



## dman811

Are they EK or Bitspower reservoirs? I don't know if the threads are compatible, but I am sure derickwm will.


----------



## kpoeticg

I always liked the look of the AC D5's. Especially when it goes with a bunch of other AC stuff in the build. I wouldn't worry about covering it. Just my opinion tho.

Could always try to do something with acrylic or vinyl if you don't like the way it looks.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Are they EK or Bitspower reservoirs? I don't know if the threads are compatible, but I am sure derickwm will.


they are EK and I am looking for just the bottoms. So Bitspower sells them?? I will have to look when I get a chance... and see of the threads are the same. derickwm is checking on them for me also. I have made a WTB thread here and I have filled out a support ticket at EK.com. I will also be emailing them to ask..

I know some people have bound to have changed their black bottoms out with the new white ones. So I am hoping to find someone here to sell me 3 or 4 of them!!!

thanks for the suggestion and I will check on the bitspower ones if the thread matches..


----------



## dman811

Ya, the reason I asked if they were Bitspower or EK is because they both make 400mm reservoirs and they both make 3 port covers, so I wasn't sure which you were talking about.


----------



## seross69

Well I think I have solved what to do about the bottoms. Since I already have 2 EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir I can order the white bottoms and tops for these reservoir's and use the bottoms from it. I have the CL M8 that I was going to do my next build anyway. It is black so the white reservoir will look good in it..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> This is what I did too. I bought what I THOUGHT was just a simple foot set for my Bitspower top, and it came with a reservoir that I wasn't expecting. I ended up ditching the Aqualis tube in favor of that, since it made life so much easier. Of course it isn't nearly as nice as the Aqualis, but as you said, but it's a lot less headache.


Yes Bart, that is the easy way but if you want you can also turn the pomptop on its side and use one of the holes at the top.
This makes it easier if you have a longer route from your reservoir. Or if you want to put a valve between the res and the pomptop.


----------



## seross69

well I have ordered 32 foot of This



Monsoon Hard line!!!!!!!!!!! Now I just hope they release the Fittings for these in the next week... I will be able to have 1/2" ID hard tubing now!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well I have ordered 32 foot of This
> 
> 
> 
> Monsoon Hard line!!!!!!!!!!! Now I just hope they release the Fittings for these in the next week... I will be able to have 1/2" ID hard tubing now!!!


Looks good but does it mean you have to have other bending kit for it!.. 32 foot (10 meter) big packages.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Looks good but does it mean you have to have other bending kit for it!.. 32 foot (10 meter) big packages.


No that is the Kit I already Have!!!!! So dont have to buy new kit just need the fittings!!!

Also thanks to you I think I have it figured out how to use the 400mm Reservoirs. I will mount them on the wall and then put the pumps on the side with the Pumps facing where the door goes. will Look good I think!!!!









So thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No that is the Kit I already Have!!!!! So dont have to buy new kit just need the fittings!!!
> 
> Also thanks to you I think I have it figured out how to use the 400mm Reservoirs. I will mount them on the wall and then put the pumps on the side with the Pumps facing where the door goes. will Look good I think!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thanks for the idea!!!


No problem Scott, There this site is for "to help and to share". Hope you make progress with it.


----------



## seross69

Look what I bought last night!!! Got my fittings for the hard line!!!



Still going to use this for the flexible tubing but also hoping I can use the rings from it so all will match



Even If I can not I still think it will look good as it will be black fittings with white tube in them..


----------



## wthenshaw

Not keen on that carbon look...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Not keen on that carbon look...


well they do look better in person and I have them so I have to use them now!







LOL You do have a point and Wish i would have just got the solid black ones to be honest but whats done is done now.









We will see I may end up changing them but I don't know and I am not sure how may will be seen anyway!!

That was one of those purchases that seemed like a really good idea at the time... and I did buy 36 of them


----------



## wthenshaw

You never until how good something Will look until it's in your hand


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Not keen on that carbon look...


Hmm... I rather like it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> You never until how good something Will look until it's in your hand


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Hmm... I rather like it.


well all I know for sure is that we will see how it all looks soon!!!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I realize I could program it with another PC and then let it just run the cooling system seperate from the OS and PC but really what is the fun in that. IF I had it I would want to be able to see what is happening. I like to tinker too much. now doing this with a pro or XT might be ok as I could see the temps and things like this but then that would be *Excessive Insanity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH OH well I could but then it would make the *Excessive Insanity* look bad as I would then have 3 screens and this is not symmetrical. and that would really bother my OCD!!!!!
> 
> As far as it working with the server software there is a way I am sure but don't think it would be easy and since you have all the different profiles for the clients not sure if it would get lost or what.
> 
> You see with server network set up with a windows server you actually have to log onto your PC through the server. a lot of the settings for each individual desktop are stored on the server as a profile and if you do not have access to the server then just a generic desktop opens. A true secure network works so much different than just a regular computer.
> 
> Look at Seanimus log and you can see he is having problems with this.
> 
> I am sure that there is a way to do it for someone that knows the server software better than I do but considering it is not 100% stable and has not been tested on all platforms then I dont know that I would trust it for a stand alone 24/7 server that I want to be able to access world wide!
> 
> My network and server will have to run like a business network as I am planning on hosting a site on it.!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some more of my *Excessive Insanity*
> 
> sorry that was a lot of words to read!! so thought I would attach a picture for all of you people that just like to look at the pretty pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they may be reruns but I really like the way the look and I plan on lowering the level of light so it is just a nice gentle blue glow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just curious. Did you make your own LEDs (don't remember, and even though I've read every page in this log, its been a long time







)? Or if you bought them somewhere, do you remember who you got them from?

Currently using XSPC 5mm tailed dual LEDs, and these have got to be probably the biggest pieces of crap I've ever used, as they've 5 of 6 of the LEDs have completely crapped out on me, and the last one is blinking at a fast rate.

Trying to find ones that don't suck, so I don't have to make my own XD.

Anyhow, keep up the awesome work! I love reading this build log from time to time !


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Just curious. Did you make your own LEDs (don't remember, and even though I've read every page in this log, its been a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )? Or if you bought them somewhere, do you remember who you got them from?
> 
> Currently using XSPC 5mm tailed dual LEDs, and these have got to be probably the biggest pieces of crap I've ever used, as they've 5 of 6 of the LEDs have completely crapped out on me, and the last one is blinking at a fast rate.
> 
> Trying to find ones that don't suck, so I don't have to make my own XD.
> 
> Anyhow, keep up the awesome work! I love reading this build log from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I Used these for my led's no problems so far but also not had them on for long.


----------



## Killa Cam

failed to suhscri? da hell. have u seen ek's new blue plexi tops for the cpu and ram? id think those would even better paired with white leds. also, thank you for suggesting about using sm10 pedestal to be mounted on top. never really thought of it like that. will be keeping tabs on this refrigerator


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> failed to suhscri? da hell. have u seen ek's new blue plexi tops for the cpu and ram? id think those would even better paired with white leds. also, thank you for suggesting about using sm10 pedestal to be mounted on top. never really thought of it like that. will be keeping tabs on this refrigerator


welcome to the *Insanity*!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCModderMike

Looks like you're still making progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think the Monsoon Hardline will look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would think with the snow/ice here in Atlanta you probably got a bit doe, lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would think with the snow/ice here in Atlanta you probably got a bit doe, lol.


well I have missed all the snow and fun this year because I am in Indonesia at work... till the 8 Feb.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I would think with the snow/ice here in Atlanta you probably got a bit doe, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I have missed all the snow and fun this year because I am in Indonesia at work... till the 8 Feb.
Click to expand...

I highly doubt most considered what happened in Atlanta over the past few days "fun"


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well I have missed all the snow and fun this year because I am in Indonesia at work... till the 8 Feb.


Really you didn't miss much other than droves of abandoned cars on north bound off ramps making it look like there was a huge emergency evacuation. Looked like something out of The Walking Dead lol
And to me it was fun as I got to use my 4WD on the 4Runner and roam aimlessly


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yeah, there was a lot of "frozen Walking Dead" references going around...

Lots of good samaritans walking down from their neighborhoods to the interstate to give people food and water, gas, etc. So that was good to see!

The south is just not even remotely prepared for that, like, at ALL.

That happens in Philly, Denver, or Green Bay, there's crazy ****ers out in shorts still kicking it, but this will take some time to get back to normal down there!

HELL, it's cold here in Florida right now!

Thanks - T


----------



## dman811

I am in shorts pretty much year round in Connecticut, I only ever wear anything else for formal events.


----------



## PCModderMike

We barely got anything here in Charleston, less than what Atlanta saw for sure. But *still* this whole area shut down. Shoot my kids have been out of school for two days now...but from what I've seen so far driving to work the roads are just fine. Eh oh well.

You're welcome - M


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I towed a new BMW 5 series up a hill and helped with another BMW that was about to slide into a car if they kept gunning it.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am in shorts pretty much year round in Connecticut, I only ever wear anything else for formal events.


Same here, but in Georgia. And that's not saying much until it gets really cold like right now, and everyone at school looks at me like I'm nuts.


----------



## mandrix

Scott somewhere back you were wondering about Bitspower kits fitting the AC D5's.....I would think so, you just leave out the rear dress plate. I left it off both my pwm D5's anyway......


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Same here, but in Georgia. And that's not saying much until it gets really cold like right now, and everyone at school looks at me like I'm nuts.


I'm in shorts in 23­°F and have been in the days when it was 8°F as well. I put on long pants when I go out to shovel at night when it is in the negatives though.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Scott somewhere back you were wondering about Bitspower kits fitting the AC D5's.....I would think so, you just leave out the rear dress plate. I left it off both my pwm D5's anyway......


Thanks for this info, since you have them I have another questions that you can help me with. I have EK dual pump tops I don't think these will work it them will they? Dont you have to use the bits power tops?


----------



## waslakhani

Well i got out of school for 3 days and had another 5 day break can't complain about that


----------



## wthenshaw

Well look what I received today











Thanks again Scott


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well look what I received today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Scott


Santa is early this year


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Well look what I received today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Scott


is it full yet?? LOL I don't think it is possible to not fill a hard drive up.. Seems like every time I get a new external drive because I need a little more room it is full in a week or so...


----------



## wthenshaw

Not plugged in yet, I have a weird set up currently, 2x 250gb 3.5 inch drives and a 500gb 2.5 inch drive, so I plan to switch out the two small ones for this drive. This means I need to reinstall my OS so it can wait a few days yet.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> is it full yet?? LOL I don't think it is possible to not fill a hard drive up.. Seems like every time I get a new external drive because I need a little more room it is full in a week or so...


You and me both buddy! I saw 3TB drives on sale this week, but I can't afford to pick up a pair. These little 1TB drives are not enough!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks for this info, since you have them I have another questions that you can help me with. I have EK dual pump tops I don't think these will work it them will they? Dont you have to use the bits power tops?


Mmmm.....I'm not sure, to be honest.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Mmmm.....I'm not sure, to be honest.


Thanks for this Mandrix.. They look nice and I might consider them later as a upgrade and just get 1 to see if they do work....


----------



## seross69

Rerun alert.

I was thinking about the Hard drive pedestal and that really is an Excessive amount of HDD and SSD's.



















Also have this waiting at home for me and I can hear it calling my Name!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Release the Kraken!


----------



## dman811

Maybe a baby Kraken, we want Scott to be able to handle it at least.


----------



## seross69

it don't matter if it is a baby or full size Kraken I can handle it especially after a little of the Kraken my self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But the Kraken is all @Bart fault I was just a Bacardi man before now I have to have some of this also. and it cost more.

Maybe he was just trying to show me a little class!!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> it don't matter if it is a baby or full size Kraken I can handle it especially after a little of the Kraken my self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But the Kraken is all @Bart fault I was just a Bacardi man before now I have to have some of this also. and it cost more.
> 
> Maybe he was just trying to show me a little class!!!


Nope. I just look for alcohol percentage vs. cost. Barcardi is weak sauce in comparison.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Nope. I just look for alcohol percentage vs. cost. Barcardi is weak sauce in comparison.


I can not disagree with that and it makes perfect sense to this old drunk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Looking at pictures of my build getting ready to start on it again (home on Saturday) and could not help myself Had to post these beautiful pictures!!!




Below is the pedestals separate!!!



Bottom pedestal has 10 fans, seasonice x-850 and 30+ hard drives of differant types and sizes, I have some SSD's, some SAS, some SATA, Some 10k RPM, Some 15k RPM.. ready to play with these and my raid cards. Plus a ICY DOCK MB153SP-B 3 in 2 that I can Hot-Swap Drives to have offsite backups



top pedestal has 2 NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 560mm and 16 fans plus the expander cards for the raid cards... and 1000w meanwell 24v PSU


----------



## Killa Cam

i just wanna dive in there because its so spacey


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> i just wanna dive in there because its so spacey


I thought I did a good job of filling the pedestals up!!







but there is lots of room for lots of things.

I have been thinking the past 2 days of using the third pedestal even with out the other PC's in it now.. I have 2 Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Triple that are feeling so lonely not being used....

would not really be much work to do this!!! thinking







thinking







thinking maybe so I am not sure...


----------



## dman811

Do remember that you have an M8 to fill as well Scott.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Do remember that you have an M8 to fill as well Scott.


Yeah i know I have the M8 but these 180 * 3 rads will not fit in there and I have plenty of rads for the M8 anyway!!









Unless you want to drive down to Atlanta and get it I will make you a good deal on it be sure...


----------



## dman811

I would rather not... although it really is tempting... Oh my, so tempting.


----------



## seross69

I am sure it is and trust me I would give you a good deal.....


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I did a good job of filling the pedestals up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is lots of room for lots of things.
> 
> I have been thinking the past 2 days of using the third pedestal even with out the other PC's in it now.. *I have 2 Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm Triple that are feeling so lonely not being used....
> *
> would not really be much work to do this!!! thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking maybe so I am not sure...












you can do it. i believe in you


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can do it. i believe in you


I know I can do it it is just if I want to do it and the more I think about it the more I want to. Just need to check the length of the SAS expander cables they are 1 meter so this one pedestal should not affect that and very easy to check... and the more I think about it the more I lean in that direction... but not buying more cables.


----------



## mandrix

Did you ever post any pics of the chiller(s)?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Did you ever post any pics of the chiller(s)?


No have not got that far but will this time home!!! I think you will see them by monday!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No have not got that far but will this time home!!! I think you will see them by monday!!


OK...I was wondering if I missed something!


----------



## seross69

Well I did decide to use the third pedestals with the 180*3 rads. SO I will have the tallest Rig in the world!!! LOL Checked out the fans and I can run them with the PA's so no problems their.. I will post pictures a Little later of what I am going to use.


----------



## kpoeticg

I also can't wait to see these chillers in action









So with the 3.180 rads in the bottom, does that mean the other mobo's that were gonna go in there are officially not part of the build anymore?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I did decide to use the third pedestals with the 180*3 rads. SO I will have the tallest Rig in the world!!! LOL Checked out the fans and I can run them with the PA's so no problems their.. I will post pictures a Little later of what I am going to use.


Scott Scott







Your not in the "Guinness Book of Records" yet. So i think that you have the tallest system on the OCN.
Your flying tommrow. "Ye home sweet home" and back to the build.

Right now i am thinking about ordering a new soundcard for my build because i put the other one in my spare system.
I have a Asus Xonar STX "super sound".

So i'm off to the back "for a seconds beer because it is almost dinner time".

Cheers Scott and "have a good flight home".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I also can't wait to see these chillers in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with the 3.180 rads in the bottom, does that mean the other mobo's that were gonna go in there are officially not part of the build anymore?


Eventually they will be.. if you remember they fit fine in the pedestal, even wit the 180*3 rads..







See here is Pedestal with the rads and 3 mother boards!!


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## DarthBaggins

Still awaiting a rolling black caused by this beast when it's all up and running lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Still awaiting a rolling black caused by this beast when it's all up and running lol


I hope to have it running and working on getting everything set up soon.. before I leave for sure.. One other thing I am going to use the third pedestal if the 8087 SAS cable is long enough. should be as it is a meter long.

This is the cable, it goes from the Raid card to the expander cards so that I can have up to 40 drives on one raid card.


----------



## seross69

thinking of selling my 2 titans and getting this GeForce GTX Titan Black 2 of them!!! what do you think??


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thinking of selling my 2 titans and getting this GeForce GTX Titan Black 2 of them!!! what do you think??


I think I need your job, since I could only dream of affording these toys! Seriously though, I'd avoid Titans entirely, as they get outperformed by the 780Ti's and are a huge waste of money.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thinking of selling my 2 titans and getting this GeForce GTX Titan Black 2 of them!!! what do you think??


What Black Titans. Selling Titans to get Titans !!!!!! Whe need pictures.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I think I need your job, since I could only dream of affording these toys! Seriously though, I'd avoid Titans entirely, as they get outperformed by the 780Ti's and are a huge waste of money.


for pure gaming you are correct but for cad and encoding these are better


----------



## Thrasher1016

YO DOG, I HERD HIS TITANS GETTIN' TITANS.

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> What Black Titans. Selling Titans to get Titans !!!!!! Whe need pictures.


they are not released yet but thinking about it.. need 2 titan blacks and 4939x maybe next month... yearly bonus time!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> they are not released yet but thinking about it.. need 2 titan blacks and 4939x maybe next month... yearly bonus time!!


In my job you only get a handshake and "goodby" . Sounds good bonus. Got 2 times a bonus at the firestation. These days the are happy to geto someone ho is cheaper. It is like a upside dowm chrismas tree.

But back to where we were "what new Titans" what brand.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> In my job you only get a handshake and "goodby" . Sounds good bonus. Got 2 times a bonus at the firestation. These days the are happy to geto someone ho is cheaper. It is like a upside dowm chrismas tree.
> 
> But back to where we were "what new Titans" what brand.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1460982/gtx-titan-black-and-gtx-790-incoming

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462524/techpowerup-geforce-gtx-titan-black-gets-first-listing

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462212/vc-asus-geforce-gtx-titan-black-and-gtx-790-with-6gb-memory-listed-update

here you some information!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460982/gtx-titan-black-and-gtx-790-incoming
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462524/techpowerup-geforce-gtx-titan-black-gets-first-listing
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1462212/vc-asus-geforce-gtx-titan-black-and-gtx-790-with-6gb-memory-listed-update
> 
> here you some information!!!


Thanks Scott, 6 GB . I dont think i change my 2 Titans. There are always better ones. Do i notice the performance differance with two Titans "i wonder if i do". Spending 2000 euro on Titans and not even seen them running and changing them out just because there is a better on "I dont think so" .

Just 2 major reasons:
- i dont have the cash















- i dont want to.









But i can imagin how it feels to spend a early bonus. If i where you ha ha ha "i change out the drives for ssd's".

Grrrr. right now i'm sitting on my but and drinking coffee instead of working on my case.

YOU ARE KEEPING US BUSSY


----------



## DarthBaggins

Right when I'm going to buy a gtx780ti to replace my hd7870 NVIDIA has to come out with something else, errrggg lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Right when I'm going to buy a gtx780ti to replace my hd7870 NVIDIA has to come out with something else, errrggg lol


and hopefully Maxwell in a few months


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Thanks Scott, 6 GB . I dont think i change my 2 Titans. There are always better ones. Do i notice the performance differance with two Titans "i wonder if i do". Spending 2000 euro on Titans and not even seen them running and changing them out just because there is a better on "I dont think so" .
> 
> Just 2 major reasons:
> - i dont have the cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - i dont want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i can imagin how it feels to spend a early bonus. If i where you ha ha ha "i change out the drives for ssd's".
> 
> Grrrr. right now i'm sitting on my but and drinking coffee instead of working on my case.
> 
> YOU ARE KEEPING US BUSSY


Hard to get the same amount of storage with SSD's I get with the HDD's the sweet spot to me is the 600GB or 1 TB 10k drives put them in raid 0 with back up and you wont see difference except for benchmarks


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Hard to get the same amount of storage with SSD's I get with the HDD's the sweet spot to me is the 600GB or 1 TB 10k drives put them in raid 0 with back up and you wont see difference except for benchmarks


Ye forgot about that. I dont need that amount of space so i forgot you do.
Now i'm of to the back . speak to you later.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like I might wait and grab the 780 ti when the 790's launch if there will be a price drop. But I'll snag my fx8350 or sell my current mobo and up to a 4770k


----------



## mandrix

Wow! I can only imagine spending $1000 on a single video card.







When I was in my 20's I could have bought 2 or 3 fairly decent used cars for $1000! lol. But no envy here. I'm fairly satisfied with what I have, only from the point of view that I like to build things would it be nice to be able to start over.


----------



## seross69

really just thinking about it and dreaming. Like Henry said I have not even used these cards and it would not be but 5 to 10% gain. but still fun.

and you right Gerald I have a 16 yr old I promised a car to this year.. so i guess that is what I will have to do


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wow! I can only imagine spending $1000 on a single video card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in my 20's I could have bought 2 or 3 fairly decent used cars for $1000! lol. But no envy here. I'm fairly satisfied with what I have, only from the point of view that I like to build things would it be nice to be able to start over.


Ye but then when all the parts are in the house. No waiting for parts or cash to order parts. Still missing two ssd's for the build. Just one month and i hope to start up this beast "i hope" got my sewing stuff so i give it a try.


----------



## seross69

Well Made it home and feel like I dont know!!! going to rest today and go to bed early and get up and get a early start


----------



## kpoeticg




----------



## dman811

Get a little sleep and then get to work on this bad boy Scott!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well Made it home and feel like I dont know!!! going to rest today and go to bed early and get up and get a early start


Get some good rest and catch up with the family.


----------



## seross69

Well I go a little rest and then work up at 5 am so I got started. Mainly clean and opened items I had ordered to finish build..

Here is a little view of something I got done.. Going to take nap and then go back to it.



The 3 pedestals stacked up



The view from the top!!



Henry is like my wife making work for me have to go mail these to him tomorrow.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I go a little rest and then work up at 5 am so I got started. Mainly clean and opened items I had ordered to finish build..
> 
> Here is a little view of something I got done.. Going to take nap and then go back to it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 pedestals stacked up
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the top!!
> 
> 
> 
> Henry is like my wife making work for me have to go mail these to him tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I go a little rest and then work up at 5 am so I got started. Mainly clean and opened items I had ordered to finish build..
> 
> Here is a little view of something I got done.. Going to take nap and then go back to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 pedestals stacked up
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the top!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry is like my wife making work for me have to go mail these to him tomorrow.


Did some one ever tell you your a verry nice guy. NO !!!



Thanks for saving my build.


----------



## Killa Cam

so wanna dive in....


----------



## seross69

MY Results for today..


















My 3 stories of pedestals.. Had to change the fans as I had the 182's on there and they are rated for 1.3 amps each. So I put lower powered fans on so I can control them with a PA



3 Stories -- 2 stories of cooling and 1 story of Hard drives..





Work bench after a days work.. Will have to clean tomorrow before I get started.


----------



## kpoeticg

Awesome!! Makes me wanna do a build with 3 Pedestals and no chassis


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Awesome!! Makes me wanna do a build with 3 Pedestals and no chassis


it is possible and you would have to do some mods so I know you would like this.. Lots of pictures but save them for later.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i already know it would be a fun project. Too many builds i'd love to do. I need to find some people that i can build for lol


----------



## seross69

Ok a very good tool to have for your heat gun.




I directs all the hot air around the heat shrink or what ever you are heating. I have actually used this to solder with before. Either on its own or with a heat shrink solder barrels.

If you are using it with shrink and sleeve you have to turn down heat gun or be careful as it does direct the heat and can melt the sleeve very easily on high setting.


----------



## seross69

Ok a Update today before I have to Do some RL things



6 Radiators plumbed up and ready to go..



The Case all put together... Nice LITTLE case isn't it?



Just to give you an Idea of how *Excessive* it is. I am 5' 9" so do you get the Idea??



The rig from the front

Now if this is not *Excessive Insanity* I don't Know what is?????


----------



## Bart

LOL! You're the same height as me. How the hell do you plan to transport this thing to it's resting place? I can only imagine how much water/coolant this will take, and how heavy it will be afterwards!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok a Update today before I have to Do some RL things
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Radiators plumbed up and ready to go..
> 
> 
> 
> The Case all put together... Nice LITTLE case isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give you an Idea of how *Excessive* it is. I am 5' 9" so do you get the Idea??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rig from the front
> 
> Now if this is not *Excessive Insanity* I don't Know what is?????


It seems you dont like it. "why dont you smile on the picture"







 And nice little "yes i agree:" you need to put on another pedestel on it.
















Lunch time!


----------



## Killa Cam

so where are you suppose to put the beer?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOL! You're the same height as me. How the hell do you plan to transport this thing to it's resting place? I can only imagine how much water/coolant this will take, and how heavy it will be afterwards!


OEPS WRONG WORD "transport" i think he change the storage in a house.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give you an Idea of how *Excessive* it is. I am 5' 9" so do you get the Idea??


_I didn't know that they stacked ***** that high_


----------



## vaporizer

wow. looks awesome so far. also looks like you are going to need some bad ass casters to get that thing moving around... or an auto trailer, then you could LAN with that beast.


----------



## kpoeticg

Holy crap. The term "Fee-Fi-Fo-Fum" definitely comes to mind









Love the excessive-ness. Keep up the great work


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Holy crap. The term "Fee-Fi-Fo-Fum" definitely comes to mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the excessive-ness. Keep up the great work


and I love Megan Fox. and maybe I love you now for using her for your avatar pic.


----------



## kpoeticg

I think we all love Megan Fox









*edit* <3


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think we all love Megan Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as me....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WHY do you people post stuff like this? I have to try and get this out of my head now....









@Scott
I tried to find a reducer for my heat gun, even ordered something off Amazon but unfortunately it would not fit. I just got used to not having one when I sleeved.


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I think we all love Megan Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as me....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY do you people post stuff like this? *I have to try and get this out of my head now....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @Scott
> I tried to find a reducer for my heat gun, even ordered something off Amazon but unfortunately it would not fit. I just got used to not having one when I sleeved.
Click to expand...

That's why LOLL. I'll edit it out though, wasn't planning on leaving it there permanently anyway


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That's why LOLL. I'll edit it out though, wasn't planning on leaving it there permanently anyway


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*


off topic but "i use a sigarret lighter for the shrinking easy and cheap. seen this at Lustro. Works fine.
I have a round pipe with a bend plate in front of it at my heatgun to direct the heat. I dont use it. I just set the heat gun on its back and turn it on.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> off topic but "i use a sigarret lighter for the shrinking easy and cheap. seen this at Lustro. Works fine.
> I have a round pipe with a bend plate in front of it at my heatgun to direct the heat. I dont use it. I just set the heat gun on its back and turn it on.


Yep, for all of my "shrinkless" sleeving I use a BIC lighter. I use the heatgun more for shrinking around fan connectors and such, or a large fan harness.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yep, for all of my "shrinkless" sleeving I use a BIC lighter. I use the heatgun more for shrinking around fan connectors and such, or a large fan harness.


yes me too


----------



## kpoeticg

Lol, me too. I use a bic for HS-Less. I use my WEP 858D+ reflow gun for everything else


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> WHY do you people post stuff like this? I have to try and get this out of my head now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Scott
> I tried to find a reducer for my heat gun, even ordered something off Amazon but unfortunately it would not fit. I just got used to not having one when I sleeved.


Mine did not fit either but I took my dremel with a cutting disc and cut 4 slots in it and now it fits!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOL! You're the same height as me. How the hell do you plan to transport this thing to it's resting place? I can only imagine how much water/coolant this will take, and how heavy it will be afterwards!


Yes it will weigh a ton but I will break it down to bring it home....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> It seems you dont like it. "why dont you smile on the picture"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nice little "yes i agree:" you need to put on another pedestel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch time!


No No no NO NO No No no No one more time NO MORE PEDESTALS


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> so where are you suppose to put the beer?


Beer goes in my Stomach!!!!!


----------



## Bart

Scott: did you cut any U-grooves in the pedestal for the tubing? Looks that way to me.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott: did you cut any U-grooves in the pedestal for the tubing? Looks that way to me.


No just 1" holes


----------



## seross69

Just another tease before I to to bed..




Hope you enjoy my

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## TATH

Where are the umbrella's for "expecting rain". Nice pictures.


----------



## seross69

Well don't think I will get to the build today, my wife and daughter came home and we are having a winter storm with chance for ice and snow the next few days so will stay home and be safe..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well don't think I will get to the build today, my wife and daughter came home and we are having a winter storm with chance for ice and snow the next few days so will stay home and be safe..


I hope it is soon end march so the winter time ends. I wish it was always 20 \ 25 degrees. Winterstorm sounds bad to me. Was snowed in a few years ago in france whe where lucky to have surplies for a few days and wood to burn.

Keep inside and poke up the fireplace "if you got one".


----------



## mandrix

Yep Atlanta about to catch some more crap, might as well not be one of those trapped on the icy roads....else take a heater and food with you when you get stuck.... Looks like the ice is going to miss us this time.
.
.
It was up to 72* F here yesterday! Been low 40's F at night lately so not too bad for North Florida.


----------



## TATH

I was searching the net for the weather forecast atlanta "much rain NO SNOW" .









Pictures or it did not hapend.


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's supposed to happen around midnight so pics will be available then lol


----------



## mandrix

Yeah.....when the ice is about 1/2" thick (if it happens) I wouldn't want to be anywhere near Atlanta.








Henry don't know about all the fuss from the last go around, lol.

Last time I drove through in the rain people were passing me like I was sitting still. Of course, there were wrecks all up and down 285.


----------



## DarthBaggins

People are morons here in ga when it comes to winter weather


----------



## dman811

Morons? Maybe wimps, don't know anyone in real life that are from or live in Georgia, so I can't really say.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I was searching the net for the weather forecast atlanta "much rain NO SNOW" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures or it did not hapend.


yes we have been lucky so far and just some rain but no ice or snow yet. I am hoping we don't get it. but they got it bad a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes we have been lucky so far and just some rain but no ice or snow yet. I am hoping we don't get it. but they got it bad a couple of weeks ago.


Yeah, you're gonna get it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah, other than it was nice having no traffic coming home from work tonight, lol.


----------



## seross69

Did not do any work but how about pictures of my Hardline Fittings??


----------



## kpoeticg

I was so excited for those to be released. Now i don't know what to do because of the silver barbs =\


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited for those to be released. Now i don't know what to do because of the silver barbs =\


You are using all copper so i don't think it will hurt anything!


----------



## kpoeticg

I feel like if i'm gonna mix metals and add silver, i might as well have just gone with some better looking Nickel Blocks too =\

Just kinda messed with my plan of an all copper/brass loop.

Also, not too sure about Mayhem's X1 with Silver. I know you're not supposed to add biocides and anti-corrosives to Mayhems. And Silver's a biocide....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I was searching the net for the weather forecast atlanta "much rain NO SNOW" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures or it did not hapend.


You said Pictures of it did not happen so here is the start..





I could not help had to go build since I work up at 4am but I was crazy when I left at build at 630 could barely make it home... Roads already had from 1/2" to 3/4" of ice on them


----------



## mandrix

I got up at 4:00 myself







......Looks like we'll just get rain here in North Florida this time around. I won't miss the ice.

Did not know until today that apparently Scythe & Nidec are parting ways according to Fcpu? Supposedly some already sold out of Gentle Typhoons. That's gonna suck if any fans have to be replaced that are in prominent spots, painted, etc (like mine!). Could be Nidec (speculation) will sell fans with same specs, just not with the same names since apparently Scythe owns the names.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Did you ever post any pics of the chiller(s)?


You asked about the chiller Mandrix so here you go...



The water Block with a 225w 24 volt 40 X 40mm TEC on it. Will get the cold side to -50 degrees cooler than what the hot side is. So if I can keep the hot side 40 then the cold side will be -10











Here it is all put together. I used neoprene in-between the hot and cold plates then covered everything with kneadable eraser.



Here it is from one side I need to cut and drill a piece of 1/4 think 3/4" angle to compress right on the TEC




Going to use 6 of these in the build some like this with one TEC some with 2. Some with 330watt TEC's that are 50 X 50 mm. Going to control them with the AQ 6 Pro..

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## Djhennae

Have fun with the snow







it snowed like week ago up here and its been to cold to melt and now its supposed to snow tomorrow


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I got up at 4:00 myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......Looks like we'll just get rain here in North Florida this time around. I won't miss the ice.
> 
> Did not know until today that apparently Scythe & Nidec are parting ways according to Fcpu? Supposedly some already sold out of Gentle Typhoons. That's gonna suck if any fans have to be replaced that are in prominent spots, painted, etc (like mine!). Could be Nidec (speculation) will sell fans with same specs, just not with the same names since apparently Scythe owns the names.


yeah they are stopping the Gentle Typhoons and will have some thing differant. they have been talking about this for about 6 weeks on here if you do a search you will find it all out. and find out about the new ones.

Still ice coming down, they are say possible to be worst ice snow in history. lets hope not..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djhennae*
> 
> Have fun with the snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it snowed like week ago up here and its been to cold to melt and now its supposed to snow tomorrow


no fun going to hide at home until it thaws out!! staying off the roads they are terrible and getting worse..


----------



## mandrix

I'll look forward to see your work with the chillers and blocks. It will be learning experience for me as I never really read up on it.

Yep I'll do some more checking about the fans.....I just happened to see a post on Anandtech this AM and started following from post to post around the net....


----------



## Bart

I thought of this thread and the "weather whining" this morning as I was driving to work, and my car's temperature reading said -29 Celsius.







Just a wee bit chilly this morning!

Scott: I heard the "new" Typhoons (or whatever they'll be called) aren't as good as the old ones. Not sure how true that is, but the old ones are one of the best fans you can buy for rads.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I thought of this thread and the "weather whining" this morning as I was driving to work, and my car's temperature reading said -29 Celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a wee bit chilly this morning!
> 
> Scott: I heard the "new" Typhoons (or whatever they'll be called) aren't as good as the old ones. Not sure how true that is, but the old ones are one of the best fans you can buy for rads.


Yes that is also what I heard that they are more noise but I think better performance...

Yeah my wife from Kiev Ukraine is Laughing also. but we don't have the correct tires, chains enough equipment to keep the roads clear ect ect..... Lots of fun still over 24 hours to go of snow and ice and 75000 people without power already...


----------



## TATH

found this about peltier cooling

http://www.jorisaja.nl/index.php?module=article&view=22&page_num=2

Oeps you dont need cooling at the moment over there. I dont mind the cold just i hate the icy thing. Many accidents when it is icy.


----------



## TATH

http://www.weather.com/video/up-to-18-inches-of-snow-for-northeast-44428?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> http://www.weather.com/video/up-to-18-inches-of-snow-for-northeast-44428?


That's what I am getting tomorrow into Friday.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's what I am getting tomorrow into Friday.


So you all can stay at home. i hope it is quick end march. Mayby the build is fineshed and the snow is gone. bbq time.


----------



## Thrasher1016

D'awwww....

It's 72 and sunny, warming all day today here!!!









Thanks - T


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> So you all can stay at home. i hope it is quick end march. Mayby the build is fineshed and the snow is gone. bbq time.


I have the equipment to travel in it, so I will be out making money plowing driveways and my town's roads.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I have the equipment to travel in it, so I will be out making money plowing driveways and my town's roads.


I always watch geographic chanel where people do that work. I take from now on a closer look if i see you.








In the States you have exteme weather and there for you need to prep. Wel when you can earn money with that it is oke.

I am a firefighter so when the people go out whe go in.


----------



## dman811

Well the work you guys do is amazing, and I commend you for it, I have quite a few friends who are firefighters themselves, and personally, I don't think I could do the job.


----------



## seross69

The City at 1400 and the ice has started back down hard again...


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I got up at 4:00 myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......Looks like we'll just get rain here in North Florida this time around. I won't miss the ice.
> 
> Did not know until today that apparently Scythe & Nidec are parting ways according to Fcpu? Supposedly some already sold out of Gentle Typhoons. That's gonna suck if any fans have to be replaced that are in prominent spots, painted, etc (like mine!). Could be Nidec (speculation) will sell fans with same specs, just not with the same names since apparently Scythe owns the names.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yeah they are stopping the Gentle Typhoons and will have some thing differant. they have been talking about this for about 6 weeks on here if you do a search you will find it all out. and find out about the new ones.
> 
> Still ice coming down, they are say possible to be worst ice snow in history. lets hope not..


Yeah, Scythe & Nidec are parting ways but Scythe only has the Patent on the Packaging. Nidec has no plans to stop making them from everything i've read. Not even sure if the name will change (maybe it will). There's even a thread on here that's dedicated to it that had people emailing with the companies.

I'm pretty sure the "New" fans you're talking about are the Scythe Grand Flex. They've been out in EU for a while but FCPU just carrying em yesterday (or at least "available for order"). SilentPC did a review on them a while back that pretty much showed they're garbage. Saying that "some fans are loud but great at moving air, and some are bad at moving air but are quiet. The Grand Flex's suck at both" <== Loosely Quoted









Edit: http://www.silentpcreview.com/Scythe_Fans_2013

"Despite or because of all its unusual design elements, the Grand Flex was disappointing. Its cooling proficiency was as lackluster as its sound quality. There are plenty of fans that sound terrible and perform well or vice versa, but the Grand Flex falls is closer to the negative side of the spectrum on both accounts."

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You asked about the chiller Mandrix so here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water Block with a 225w 24 volt 40 X 40mm TEC on it. Will get the cold side to -50 degrees cooler than what the hot side is. So if I can keep the hot side 40 then the cold side will be -10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is all put together. I used neoprene in-between the hot and cold plates then covered everything with kneadable eraser.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is from one side I need to cut and drill a piece of 1/4 think 3/4" angle to compress right on the TEC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to use 6 of these in the build some like this with one TEC some with 2. Some with 330watt TEC's that are 50 X 50 mm. Going to control them with the AQ 6 Pro..
> 
> 
> 
> *Excessive Insanity*


Wooooooooot. Finally!!!


----------



## mandrix

Well it will be sad if the "replacements" for the AP-15's are garbage. I have about 28 in my main rig and I really like them. At normal use they only run 850-900 rpm's and are whisper quiet. But as long as mine hold up I will be OK. These things are very well made with 2 heavy bearings.


----------



## kpoeticg

GT's are by far my favorite fans. Grand Flex's are in no way replacements.

Scythe never manufactured GT's, so how could their new fans be considered replacements? Especially since Nidec & Scythe have both already stated that Nidec is still gonna be making them =)

Unless you're particularly attached to the way the packaging looks, i wouldn't worry too much









I'm actually hoping that since Nidec's gonna take the reigns now, unless some1 else partners up with em on them, that maybe we could end up with some Gray Blade PWM Capable GT's. Seems like a no brainer, especially since the industrial models have the PWM Circuitry. Maybe it's naive of me to be hoping for that, but would be great!!









Edit: Agreed about the 2BB's on the GT's. Excellent manufacturing (by Nidec). The Grand Flex's have FDB's, not sure what the difference is in Fluid Dynamic Bearings.


----------



## seross69

I was worried I would not be able to get 6 or the chillers in the server side of the case because of their size but I think I have it figured out now. been thinking about this all day!! Time will tell and it don't look like I will get anywhere near it any time soon.. weather getting worse and worse still sleeting been doing this all day..


----------



## kpoeticg

It's great to see pics of the tecs and coldplates finally though


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> It's great to see pics of the tecs and coldplates finally though


Well I will do better next time I wanted to get one together so I could see how they will fit so I did not take pictures of each step but promise next time!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Is that XSPC a specific Coldplate, or did you mod it together out of a WB?

When i've browsed FCPU & PPC lately, i haven't seen any coldplates


----------



## seross69

it is a xbox cold plate

XSPC and Alphacool made them

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_390&products_id=33514


----------



## vaporizer

did you say ice. time to get out the cardboard and rope and tie it to the bumper and weeeee.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> did you say ice. time to get out the cardboard and rope and tie it to the bumper and weeeee.


roads too bad to do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> roads too bad to do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pfft. just wear more protection. full football gear FTW.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> pfft. just wear more protection. full football gear FTW.


I am not crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If it meant getting away from this house and wife I am thinking more and more of just doing this!!!!


be a kid for a day. remember, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I am not crazy!!!!!!!


Really........?


----------



## mandrix

Another storm for N Georgia/S Carolina Saturday, but supposed to move pretty fast.....


----------



## seross69

8 Am and snow still falling!!



18 hours of sleet and now snow


----------



## Killa Cam

why didn't you tell me you where in my neck of the woods? i couldve gotten u a beer


----------



## Bart

Karma has now bitten me for making fun of Scott because of the weather. We had a rather unexpected storm too! I was driving on unplowed roads through 4 inches of snow in a crappy Hyundai hatchback with even crappier winter tires. Took me 2 bloody hours to get to work. That's what I get for poking fun at Scott!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Karma has now bitten me for making fun of Scott because of the weather. We had a rather unexpected storm too! I was driving on unplowed roads through 4 inches of snow in a crappy Hyundai hatchback with even crappier winter tires. Took me 2 bloody hours to get to work. That's what I get for poking fun at Scott!


Dont feel bad we crazy southerners can now leave and go somewhere. But I think it was a women's storm as the roads did not get clear till valentines day. going to spend this with family and then tomorrow start again!!


----------



## Nightogre1

I just finished reading all of the pages of this great Build log. (started monday) I want to say thanks it has been a long read but well worth my time. I just signed up because of you. I hope you have a wonderful Valentines day with your family. I will be looking forward to seeing more progress on your build and more for me to learn as I plan out my own build.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightogre1*
> 
> I just finished reading all of the pages of this great Build log. (started monday) I want to say thanks it has been a long read but well worth my time. I just signed up because of you. I hope you have a wonderful Valentines day with your family. I will be looking forward to seeing more progress on your build and more for me to learn as I plan out my own build.


Welcome to the insanity!!!!


----------



## seross69

Finally got to build for a few hours this morning and this is the results... Photo's I managed to make 2 more chillers this morning. Slept late so did not get but a couple of hours to build.




Here is the box the water blocks come in.



Here are the blocks with their condoms on!!! Safe water cooling



Naked for unsafe cooling!!











The 2 of them from the side..

Going to aquarium now more later.


----------



## aaroc

Your tools and working room is in your home or is a rented storage room? U posted a picture and the entrance door looks like the ones from the A&E program.


----------



## dman811

He's using a storage unit for the moment to house the computer and his tools.


----------



## seross69

Rest of the pictures. Finally back from real life with family playing and visiting with friends,,



In this chiller I am using this TEC a 50 X 50mm 331 watt 31.5 volt



Here it is laying on the Waterblock



A shrinkable cable marker I made to know what temp sensor was what.



Here it is shrinked on the end of the temp sensor



A full sized one and one shrinked already on the sensor end.



A piece of neoprene that is cut to fit the water block to keep the cold and hot water block insulated and separated from each other.



Both of them on the Water block. they are 2mm thicker than the TEC so they will compress and seal good.


----------



## seross69

3rd set of pictures from today.



This is the first TIM I used as I for got I had order and had 4 of the below Artic MX-4's. I know the the gelid is a lot thicker and harder to spread don't know if this makes it bad or not, but I had to heat it with the heat gun to get it to spead.



this spread real easy and evenly and I did not have to heat it I dont know if it makes it better or not but seems to spread more evenly.



This is the gelid. see the high spots and this is after heating with heat gun.



here you can see how evenly the arctic is spreading, I think this is better here.



I have the temp sensors taped in place and starting to put it together.



here it is all together





More views of it put together.

now remember I have some angle to cut to actually compress the blocks on the TEC as I do not think I can use the acetyl to get enough compression


----------



## seross69

last set of pictures and how I put together a TEC chiller!!!



I used this Kneadable eraser to insulate all around the blocks.



As you can see here I completely sealed them.



I know I am sealing in heat and cold but I do not want any air getting to the cold side that might could cause condensation.



I am hoping the water will be enough to keep the hot side cool and will not need convection cooling



I think they look nice and I will cut the screw length off when I am finished with them!!

Not this is

*Excessive Insanity*

For sure


----------



## kingchris

nothing excessive at all, just insanity!


----------



## TATH

Hi Scott, "SCOTT IS MAKING BOMBS WITH SEMTEX"

TEC's are a new world for me. First i thought 350 Watt x 2, 3, 4. there fore you need a lot of power. But it seems that is the cooling amount.
I have seen these things befor once. Here i com again "you got enough room around your TEC's why dont you let some one make you a few acrylic blocks with on two sides a sealing.
I think it looks cleaner and it is saver. Mayby ask Nateman who maked the blocks for Chris. When i look at the paste you use to seal i am thinking of the compound i used for the Leopard tanks to make seals "it is "sort off silicone but then for body off cars "black" and verry strong.

Did not no the sell these things in a kit. I wonder how it cools. "SPECS WHE NEED SPECS TEST TEST"
















:thumb:


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Hi Scott, "SCOTT IS MAKING BOMBS WITH SEMTEX"
> 
> TEC's are a new world for me. First i thought 350 Watt x 2, 3, 4. there fore you need a lot of power. But it seems that is the cooling amount.
> I have seen these things befor once. Here i com again "you got enough room around your TEC's why dont you let some one make you a few acrylic blocks with on two sides a sealing.
> I think it looks cleaner and it is saver. Mayby ask Nateman who maked the blocks for Chris. When i look at the paste you use to seal i am thinking of the compound i used for the Leopard tanks to make seals "it is "sort off silicone but then for body off cars "black" and verry strong.
> 
> Did not no the sell these things in a kit. I wonder how it cools. "SPECS WHE NEED SPECS TEST TEST"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Oh be sure I will post a lot of spec's and testing results, but first have to get to that point!!


----------



## seross69

Got all Six of the chillers finished today!!



Sorry for the picture but I forgot camera this morning and this is a iphone picture..


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got all Six of the chillers finished today!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture but I forgot camera this morning and this is a iphone picture..


i wonder how it looks in the case


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> i wonder how it looks in the case


It will look good when I am finished and going to start getting it ready to go in case tomorrow!!


----------



## mandrix

Just a note about MX4...it is good TIM, and it is very forgiving if you apply a little too much.
.
.
So you went to the Altanta Aquarium? I've always wanted to go there, haven't made it yet. Maybe when my wife retires we'll make a day trip up there.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Just a note about MX4...it is good TIM, and it is very forgiving if you apply a little too much.
> .
> .
> So you went to the Altanta Aquarium? I've always wanted to go there, haven't made it yet. Maybe when my wife retires we'll make a day trip up there.


The Atlanta Aquarium is one of the best I have ever been to and I have been there lots of times..


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got all Six of the chillers finished today!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture but I forgot camera this morning and this is a iphone picture..


That picture remembered me CounterStrike.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> i wonder how it looks in the case


Well I finally tried everything and got it figured out how to mount it and how to best put it in the case now just need to do it tomorrow.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I finally tried everything and got it figured out how to mount it and how to best put it in the case now just need to do it tomorrow.


Just thinking with you. Make a mall for drilling so you can mount them in your case. If you want i can make a drill mall on paper for you if you give me the measurements in mm.

I hope you already made a plan where to mount. Big case so big plan. Cant ad pictures and smilys because the have a internet restriction over here.


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn i missed some great pr0n in here the past cpl days. Awesome pics!!!!

Those tec's definitely look like some plastic explosive devices lolll

Can't wait to see how they work out


----------



## wthenshaw

So in brief how do these TECs work?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So in brief how do these TECs work?


http://www.heatsink-guide.com/peltier.htm


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> http://www.heatsink-guide.com/peltier.htm


+rep, thanks!

I actually remember reading this article many months back when looking at ways to cool my raspberry pi before I settled on standard water cooling.


----------



## seross69

Well wasted day on build sat home with wife watching Kiev burn..


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well wasted day on build sat home with wife watching Kiev burn..


Being described as total chaos.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Being described as total chaos.


That is being nice we are watching it on Ukrainian tv through the internet. Amazing people just want democracy and corruption gone and they are being killed in the streets my mafia government!!!

Pisses me off that the USA will help countries that believe totally different than us and will never be a democracy and we do nothing here... Oh well back to the tears



Mafia government attacks children??


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So in brief how do these TECs work?


Sorry when things calm down at my house and I can get to the Computer I will write a short long explanation on what I am doing on them.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So in brief how do these TECs work?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry when things calm down at my house and I can get to the Computer I will write a short long explanation on what I am doing on them.
Click to expand...

Write a short, long explanation eh?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Write a short, long explanation eh?


well if you have followed me you know I cant really say anything short...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well if you have followed me you know I cant really say anything short...


Lol true, nor build a PC that's short neither


----------



## seross69

I have been having a lot of problems on how to build the TEC chiller but I have finally figured it out. as you can see from below..






When I get finished it will all be black and look nice.

If you do not believe I was struggling and working see the below picture of my work shop!!



Going to be *Excessive Insanity* at its finest

but it is taking me a excessive amount of time to do it. none of the plans I had made worked on this and I had to keep trying until I got it right and think I finally have..,


----------



## TATH

Now whe have the stuf whe need more time. Well as long there is progress whe go on.


----------



## seross69

Making some progress with build and dreamed about it last night so I hope I have it all figured out







. Another sign of my insanity. But best thing to help me with my insanity is for things to continue to stabilize. Feeling a lot better about the build and way forward now.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Making some progress with build and dreamed about it last night so I hope I have it all figured out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Another sign of my insanity. But best thing to help me with my insanity is for things to continue to stabilize. Feeling a lot better about the build and way forward now.


When people dont have a complete plan for the build you never can tell how the build wil end. I find taking time very inportant because this way i have time to figger out how to handel things.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> When people dont have a complete plan for the build you never can tell how the build wil end. I find taking time very inportant because this way i have time to figger out how to handel things.


Had a plan and what I thought was a good plan but it did not work so then had to use some trial and error to figure out how to do what I want to do. It did not help thast my head has been all screwed up this week due to worry about wife and trying to support her...

I really hope I do have it figured out now but going to CNN this afternoon to help with demonstration to bring awareness of the situation in Ukraine. And also hopefully to celebrate today being a new independence day!!!


----------



## seross69

Well I got some done today, had a couple of hours.







Was glad I posted in the TEC forums about the Torque on the bolts for the TEC as I was thinking 15 to 20 foot pounds was given a link that gave the formula on how to determine this and found out that it is about 5 inch pounds.

Hopefully I will have some pictures to post tomorrow seems like things are getting better at my house.


----------



## luisxd

one word: overkill


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I got some done today, had a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was glad I posted in the TEC forums about the Torque on the bolts for the TEC as I was thinking 15 to 20 foot pounds was given a link that gave the formula on how to determine this and found out that it is about 5 inch pounds.
> 
> Hopefully I will have some pictures to post tomorrow seems like things are getting better at my house.


Holy crap! Good thing you did your homework! 15-20 FOOT pounds is a LOT more than 5 INCH pounds!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> one word: overkill


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Holy crap! Good thing you did your homework! 15-20 FOOT pounds is a LOT more than 5 INCH pounds!


Yes overkill for sure and you are very right Bart big difference.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I got some done today, had a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was glad I posted in the TEC forums about the Torque on the bolts for the TEC as I was thinking *15 to 20 foot pounds* was given a link that gave the formula on how to determine this and found out that it is about 5 inch pounds.
> 
> Hopefully I will have some pictures to post tomorrow seems like things are getting better at my house.


----------



## seross69

Sorry to disappoint but had a nice day with my wife after having a fun night with her last night so good that her mood is better and not sitting watching tv and crying. But plan is to build tomorrow...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but had a nice day with my wife after having a fun night with her last night so good that her mood is better and not sitting watching tv and crying. But plan is to build tomorrow...


Yes yes whe need to build, must build. Always good when a plan comes together.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

So, in less than 1 month it will be one year since you started this thread. I think many of use wait for every update.

I may have missed it, but have you set any goals in terms of time line to have this done?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> So, in less than 1 month it will be one year since you started this thread. I think many of use wait for every update.
> 
> I may have missed it, but have you set any goals in terms of time line to have this done?


A modder cant tell you exact when he\she finish "it all depending on surprices and things that happen during the build".

Pe patient and enjoy


----------



## kpoeticg

Tath, any chance you can stop by my build log and repeat that in those same words? LOL

'

I think i need to add that quote to my sig


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Tath, any chance you can stop by my build log and repeat that in those same words? LOL
> '
> I think i need to add that quote to my sig


Now that you mention it "i need to take a loo at your buildlog again" . I took a few hours off to make a NOOB tutorial how to sew your wires.

So i am off again "els ther is no progress" GRRRRRRR i need progress "does this build ever end !!!".


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't think my builds will ever be done, just long pauses between component swaps. Lol


----------



## YP5 Toronto

I'm sorry Tath, are you now speaking on behalf of the OP? My question had no hidden agenda nor implied negativity, it was simply understanding the OP's goals. I too am a builder and modder, didn't realize you spoke for us all.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I'm sorry Tath, are you now speaking on behalf of the OP? My question had no hidden agenda nor implied negativity, it was simply understanding the OP's goals. I too am a builder and modder, didn't realize you spoke for us all.


It was only a guess wath the answer couth be. Did i win something


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I'm sorry Tath, are you now speaking on behalf of the OP? My question had no hidden agenda nor implied negativity, it was simply understanding the OP's goals. I too am a builder and modder, didn't realize you spoke for us all.


Well Tath does not speak for me but he was correct as I had hopped to be a lot further ahead than I am at this time. Between RL problems and problems with the build as things did not work out as planned and then not being about to think correctly due to RL problems. I finally have things going my way and made some good progress today and solved problems. but I am having to take my chillers apart to make sure there is not a film on the copper block couple of the spare or extra ones. I am finally happy about the build and making progress...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well Tath does not speak for me but he was correct as I had hopped to be a lot further ahead than I am at this time. Between RL problems and problems with the build as things did not work out as planned and then not being about to think correctly due to RL problems. I finally have things going my way and made some good progress today and solved problems. but I am having to take my chillers apart to make sure there is not a film on the copper block couple of the spare or extra ones. I am finally happy about the build and making progress...


Ye Progress progress whe need. I wish it was already 17:00 hour and i can go home "back to my build".


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Now that you mention it "i need to take a loo at your buildlog again" . I took a few hours off to make a NOOB tutorial how to sew your wires.
> 
> So i am off again "els ther is no progress" GRRRRRRR i need progress "does this build ever end !!!".


My build logs in a temporary state of limbo til some new materials arrive. Alot of what i have planned is a nice mix of acrylic modding i learned from you and excessive spending i learned from Scott


----------



## ozlay

that board looks so small in that case i should get one to install a mini itx


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> My build logs in a temporary state of limbo til some new materials arrive. Alot of what i have planned is a nice mix of acrylic modding i learned from you and excessive spending i learned from Scott


.

Well i learn too from this and other sites. My first sites i was on was WestcoastMods "building SR1" after this i had the sickness too.
Then i found on of the best sites for building watercooling computer. Singularity Computers. From there i build my first copy of Singularity beast II. You now how it goos when you got a little pocket money left "YOU NEED TO BUILD BIGGER". For myself i now call it my moneypit.
Spending around 400 euro a month at this beast and it is still eating me. I guess i am at 80% now. I enjoy the building.
I also enjoy verry much sharing nolidge and what can go wrong when spending your precious pocket money. I also write revieuws on the things i use. When it is good quality i will recoment it if something can be inproved i some times write to the firm. Until now no answers from the 3 letters\mails i send. That fine with me. I notice some times that stores promote parts after i put a revieuw on them at my buildlog.
Not that i need it but from the 7000 i spent last year on parts there is nothing i got cheaper from my surplier. During my build i start to search the internet for the lowest prices (like Scott does). It payed off for my last fans i bought 4 euro cheaper a piece. i needed 16 fans so that was 64 euro to spent on other things.

SHARE AND YOU WILL RECEIVE "i think".


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, Scott originally put me onto your build log. You put me onto Singularity (I knew about Singularity but didn't spend much time there). Also Bit-Tech, mod-zoo, CaseModCompetition, and obviously OCN. All responsible for me spending all my time and money on my build now LOL

Friggin crazy how addicting it is

But yeah, you definitely deserve alot of credit for how you run your build log. One of the most educational build logs i've come across (if not THE most).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thanks to OCN microcenter and other various PC component suppliers have made a good chunk of change off of my new addiction of building rigs. I think I've got my gf hooked too lol


----------



## kpoeticg

I need to find some people to build for who want high-end builds but don't have the time or patience to do it themselves. Then i could keep feeding my addiction and still be able to buy food, water, & energy drinks LOL


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Thanks to OCN microcenter and other various PC component suppliers have made a good chunk of change off of my new addiction of building rigs. I think I've got my gf hooked too lol


Me also have made everyone lots of money and having fun. But this time home RL has got in the way too much. Going to change apartments so my youngest child can be in good school zone so working on this today getting approved and all of this good stuff then going to take her to chunky cheese this afternoon since I am going to Mississippi to see my mom and oldest daughter Friday, sat and Sunday!! then build again Monday and leave Tuesday back to work.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> I need to find some people to build for who want high-end builds but don't have the time or patience to do it themselves. Then i could keep feeding my addiction and still be able to buy food, water, & energy drinks LOL


My dream job, like literally.


----------



## kpoeticg

Yeah, i think that speaks for alot of us modders. I'm so envious of the select few that actually get to do that


----------



## TATH

came home and had dinner.

Now it is time for the build again. So as i mention today i cut the horizontal wires.



I cut the top horizontal wire "was to tide" the one under the first on is stil there. Now the horizontal wire is gone i can line out the cables better. I will deside later if i put another horizintal line back in.


----------



## wthenshaw

*knock knock* it's quiet in here. What's going on?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> *knock knock* it's quiet in here. What's going on?


Managed to get food poison in new orleans when I went down with my oldest daughter for mardi gras.. So I thought I was dieing for a few days.. Oysters did it to me I think (raw) and the 100 drinks we had.. ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Managed to get food poison in new orleans when I went down with my oldest daughter for mardi gras.. So I thought I was dieing for a few days.. Oysters did it to me I think (raw) and the 100 drinks we had.. ohhhhhhhhhh


Now your back. So get back to the build "whe mist you the last few days".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Now your back. So get back to the build "whe mist you the last few days".


well I would but in the airport on the way to work now. hoping WWIII does not happen....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well I would but in the airport on the way to work now. hoping WWIII does not happen....


sh... keep in toutch. and have a good flight.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah it's pretty volatile over there, last thing we need is is to ignite into wwIII


----------



## seross69

S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah it's pretty volatile over there, last thing we need is is to ignite into wwIII


Sure looks like what hapoened with hitler


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah, it's pretty frightening to see something of this scale possibly happening, and very few people remember their history to know that it needs to be stopped.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty frightening to see something of this scale possibly happening, and very few people remember their history to know that it needs to be stopped.


edited because not the place for these comments..


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> dont mean to derail the thread but I wish everyone would write their senators and representatives and also the president and lets make a strong stand and stop this!!!


You think there's not "people" already "over there" to help "fix" this?

Oh boy, trust me, there's a BIG pull for that.... Official or unofficial or whatever....

Thanks - T


----------



## mandrix

Was it you who was looking for something like this a while back??

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=40256


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Was it you who was looking for something like this a while back??
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=40256


yes I was and thanks for this but not sure how it would work with the double D5 tops and using the USB pumps but I will be sure to ask about it and see if it can be used.

thanks again Gerald.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes I was and thanks for this but not sure how it would work with the double D5 tops and using the USB pumps but I will be sure to ask about it and see if it can be used.
> 
> thanks again Gerald.


OK, I hope you find something that works.


----------



## mandrix

Did you see that post I linked for the Spox type fan pins from Mouser? If you need numbers after you rotate back home on break let me know.

New firmware out for Samsung SSD's.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Did you see that post I linked for the Spox type fan pins from Mouser? If you need numbers after you rotate back home on break let me know.
> 
> New firmware out for Samsung SSD's.


Yeah I saw that and these are the one's I already have. but thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## seross69

Thinking of putting one of these in for bling what you guys think... http://rog.asus.com/303402014/news/unboxing-rog-front-base-dual-bay-gaming-panel/

although really I have enough to do with out adding anything new


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thinking of putting one of these in for bling what you guys think... http://rog.asus.com/303402014/news/unboxing-rog-front-base-dual-bay-gaming-panel/
> 
> although really I have enough to do with out adding anything new


Dont. "sorry"


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thinking of putting one of these in for bling what you guys think... http://rog.asus.com/303402014/news/unboxing-rog-front-base-dual-bay-gaming-panel/
> 
> although really I have enough to do with out adding anything new


be good if you had any Maximus VI motherboard or the Rampage IV Black Edition


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thinking of putting one of these in for bling what you guys think... http://rog.asus.com/303402014/news/unboxing-rog-front-base-dual-bay-gaming-panel/
> 
> although really I have enough to do with out adding anything new


Ooh I think I want one, but not sure it will work with my mobo right now.


----------



## kpoeticg

The ROG Front Base seems like another awesome accessory, but it's almost pointless with an Aquaero.

I've liked it since Computex 2013 when they first showed it.

Well actually, you never got a RIVE BE so you don't have OC Panel correct? If you had an OC Panel + Aquaero, the ROG Front Base wouldn't add much, except maybe some audio stuff IIRC. Maybe if you wanna have the OC Functions on your front panel, it could be useful


----------



## mandrix

Could be nice.....shame you have to buy one to find out! Not sure how useful it is.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Could be nice.....shame you have to buy one to find out! Not sure how useful it is.


Plus it only works on rampage 4 black and maximus vi boards unless he gets / getting a new board it won't work.


----------



## seross69

yeah and work is going real bad no sleep for several days and don't know where I am going to be living or working for sure. Just in Singapore to help out but they fighting over me so I don't know what is up!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Fighting for your expertise is good


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Fighting for your expertise is good


yes but aggravating for me as I don't know who I am working for what i am suppose to do or where I am going to be sleeping. well sleeping is something I have not done the past 2 days anyway so I guess this not important. LOL got woke up at 10:30 after going to sleep at 8 with guys putting in new AC's in the apartment the company has for us. so I laid on the couch and tried to sleep the rest of the day not much luck but I did try!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I know that can be stressful, also at least you attempted lol


----------



## aairman712

Lack of sleep can bring clarity try to focus on those things that will benefit you the most not others and move in that direction do what you enjoy but do it for you


----------



## seross69

*I AM ALIVE*

finally I have access to internet on travels home. I am in airport in Singapore.. was going crazy first time in like 10 years i have not had access to internet. for that long over 2 weeks no internet and no phones.. Just cell or mobile phone. crazy.. did not know if world was even still their!!!! finally I get chance to read news, sports, and OCN!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *I AM ALIVE*
> 
> finally I have access to internet on travels home. I am in airport in Singapore.. was going crazy first time in like 10 years i have not had access to internet. for that long over 2 weeks no internet and no phones.. Just cell or mobile phone. crazy.. did not know if world was even still their!!!! finally I get chance to read news, sports, and OCN!!!


You are verry lucky I just wanted to report you as missing.

Sent a pigion next time then whe now you are alright. Glad your back .


----------



## vedaire

hey seross69 sorry for getting in here so late in the game. But, I noticed earlier in the thread copper tubing was being discussed for something and you mentioned tarnishing. So my question is what do you thing of highly polished copper tubing clear coated after its
cut and bent?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hey seross69 sorry for getting in here so late in the game. But, I noticed earlier in the thread copper tubing was being discussed for something and you mentioned tarnishing. So my question is what do you thing of highly polished copper tubing clear coated after its
> cut and bent?


If you coat it with a clear coat it should not tarnish as far as I know. Either that or polish it occasionally with a oil based polish to keep oxidation from occuring.


----------



## Krow

Reading a thread from Back to Front results in the worlds slowest computer tear down with testing other less superior parts for random reasons...

I could not find it, but Seross, what ever happened to that dual inline 6 TEC block?


----------



## kpoeticg

AND...........I'm caught up. Lol

I really like the solution you came up with for mounting the TEC's with the Aluminum Angles. I think it'll look real clean once you spend some time with the cable management and all that.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> dont mean to derail the thread but I wish everyone would write their senators and representatives and also the president and lets make a strong stand and stop this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You think there's not "people" already "over there" to help "fix" this?
> 
> Oh boy, trust me, there's a BIG pull for that.... Official or unofficial or whatever....
> 
> Thanks - T
Click to expand...

Probly a week or 2 ago i got a response email back from that petition i signed. It basically said, we're gonna let them figure it out themselves.

There'll never be another Hitler, he was the perfect storm of genius, insanity, self-loathing, & pathetic.

I could see WWIII happening if North Korea is or becomes aligned with them. It definitely seems inevitable =\


----------



## wthenshaw

I wonder what comes first, WWIII or this build's completion..

Jk







take your time to make this rig exactly how you want it Scott


----------



## kpoeticg

Well if war breaks out, Scott is prepared!!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Scott will climb up inside his TX10-D and hide until the bombing subsides.


----------



## kpoeticg

We can all fit if we squeeze in tight


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Well if war breaks out, Scott is prepared!!!!


that is actually C-4 not TEC's


----------



## Sykrui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> that is actually C-4 not TEC's


Look out what you say







the NSA might be looking lol


----------



## seross69

I hope they are looking!!! what ever it takes to keep us safe, I have nothing to hide


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I hope they are looking!!! what ever it takes to keep us safe, I have nothing to hide


That's what they all say...


----------



## DarthBaggins

They might ask for tips on how they should build their own monitoring rigs though lol


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> They might ask for tips on how they should build their own monitoring rigs though lol


I can picture Scott saying make an appointment to them.


----------



## seross69

I did not have a good day, broke one TEC and found that 4 of the ones I had ordered were not sealed so they are not water proof. So slow day with not as much progress as I had hopped for.


----------



## kpoeticg

That sux, sorry brotha. So are the other 4 useless, or can you waterproof em yourself? I didn't know TEC's were meant to actually get wet.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> That sux, sorry brotha. So are the other 4 useless, or can you waterproof em yourself? I didn't know TEC's were meant to actually get wet.


I just ordered 4 news one next day shipping


----------



## seross69

I think this is the pumps and Reservoirs I am going to use do you guys think this will look nice.


----------



## kpoeticg

I think the pumps look great if you hide the wiring (which i'm sure you're gonna). You already know how i feel about the res's tho. Dunno if it's because they're so tall, or because the compartment's so big, or both, but i feel like they look like acrylic tubing. They seem too skinny

Just my opinion tho cuz you asked.

Edit: Maybe if you could put em closer together?


----------



## seross69

Going to be hard to hid the wiring but it will be sleeved and look nice and like you said I will try and hide it the best I can..

I don't know why but I do like the res like that.. one to each set of pumps...


----------



## kpoeticg

I didn't necessarily mean hiding the wiring completely. But sleeving and maybe just running em along the inside of that ledge is more what i meant.

As far as the res's, it's just my personal opinion. Doesn't mean it's the right opinion









I feel like a cpl Aqualis's or Photon's would look better there, but obviously it's real easy for me to tell you to buy new things


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Going to be hard to hid the wiring but it will be sleeved and look nice and like you said I will try and hide it the best I can..
> 
> I don't know why but I do like the res like that.. one to each set of pumps...


hi Scott, It is Always a personal taste. Now that i am hooked to the Aqua Computer reservoirs it is hard to say i like other reservoirs.
For the purpose the are oke. What does your feeling telling you. First thought.

I personal the Aqualis 880 ml more the are abour 32 cm tall and have a diameter of 8 cm.

For the wiring i wood say buy som acrylic and make a sort wall behind the res. And put your wires tru it. I now it cost alot of time. But if you build an insane system you have to do it all. Trowing in parts is easy craftmanship cost time. I also had times that i thought " gr...... does this build ever end"even my college's teesing my by saying "the system is old by the time it is finished" . Now i make progress i now it takes time.
Dont forget it is a hobby "you dont have to rush".

Ha ha some times you have to be hard for your self "no pain ni gain".

I hope to show you my new mounted double pomps with leds behind it today. Have to go to bring my parents in law to the airport the are flying back to france.


----------



## kpoeticg

Holy crap. Never seen a dbl post 7 times in a row before LOLLLLLL. Wonder how that happens.

Probly just go back and replace the other ones with *edit*

Edit: Also, the 80mm OD is why i think an Aqualis or 2 would look better in that compartment. Photon would be good too, but they only make em in 270 and 170


----------



## dman811

Holy multipost...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Holy crap. Never seen a dbl post 7 times in a row before LOLLLLLL. Wonder how that happens.
> 
> Probly just go back and replace the other ones with *edit*
> 
> Edit: Also, the 80mm OD is why i think an Aqualis or 2 would look better in that compartment. Photon would be good too, but they only make em in 270 and 170


Wel i hit the button to submit but the message stayes on so i pushed again the button. Did not see the message pop up. Grrrrrrr. what is hapening. After a reconnecting to OCN i see the mess i made














.

I hope a moderator can skip a few out. "dont shoot me it was a mistake"


----------



## kpoeticg

Lolllllll, i doubt anybody's mad at ya brotha. I've seen dbl posts plenty of times. Sometimes it's the servers fault i think, that's why i said i wonder how a 7 post happened.

If you PM a mod in the casemods section, i'm sure he'll take care of it for ya.


----------



## mandrix

I like the reservoirs.....as to the wiring, I don't see why there's a need to "hide" everything. I think that when a decent sleeve job is done you want to show it off.


----------



## kpoeticg

Well if you look at the picture i was commenting on, the reason i even mentioned tidying up the cables is because they're just hanging over the edge and draped over the rad. I even said that i'm sure he's already on top of that.

As far as the reservoirs, it definitely seems like it's just me. They just look so tall and skinny to me. The small OD of them looks outta place to me. I know i'm the n00biest member of this conversation, so i'm definitely not arguing the point. Just saying how it looks to me =)


----------



## seross69

Not been spending much time on the build been enjoying being with my wife did not even go today and we have a busy day the next few days so will not go then. a little frustrating but RL is more important than the build and when she goes back in a couple of months to visit family for the summer I will have plenty of time to build then. the bad thing is I have forgot a lot of my plans and what I had learned.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not been spending much time on the build been enjoying being with my wife did not even go today and we have a busy day the next few days so will not go then. a little frustrating but RL is more important than the build and when she goes back in a couple of months to visit family for the summer I will have plenty of time to build then. the bad thing is I have forgot a lot of my plans and what I had learned.


Yes i had that to with the crimping.


----------



## seross69

2 more ideas about pump placement with the reservoirs. They might not like the best but as of right now I am determined to use them.




I really like the last one and think this is how I am going to do it!


----------



## kpoeticg

I like the last one better too.


----------



## rcoolb2002

I think the plumbing will help contribute to the final appearance as well. Certain themes go well with assymetrical while symetrical looks good other times.


----------



## kpoeticg

Agreed.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 2 more ideas about pump placement with the reservoirs. They might not like the best but as of right now I am determined to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the last one and think this is how I am going to do it!


Gr... can not put a spoiler on the pictures. "wil do it this evening".

Good Morning Scott,

What do you think about laying the tubes flat on the floor an mount the two pomptops on the wall.
You even can mount the reservoirs in a sort stair.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Gr... can not put a spoiler on the pictures. "wil do it this evening".
> 
> Good Morning Scott,
> 
> What do you think about laying the tubes flat on the floor an mount the two pomptops on the wall.
> You even can mount the reservoirs in a sort stair.


with other items I am going to have and to do this will not work I don't think, I will check tomorrow!


----------



## seross69

They will not fit flat and look bad like this. I have made some progress on my chiller and hope to finish tomorrow and have pic's!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> They will not fit flat and look bad like this. I have made some progress on my chiller and hope to finish tomorrow and have pic's!!!!


It seems that whe al have hope finishing one day.

It is good that you made som progress. For me it was more on a drastic way. I think i stay to long in on motion and need a push to get going.
Looking forward to you pictures.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> They will not fit flat and look bad like this. I have made some progress on my chiller and hope to finish tomorrow and have pic's!!!!


No the dont "hi hi"

Something like this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1392397/build-log-pigment-white-tio2-sth10-titans-3930k-e22-acrylic-bending-loops-p16/140

and this

http://forum.highflow.nl/f34/opteron-prime-supermicro-4-processor-folding-mayham-15600/index3.html

Still dont like it !! "looking good" or is it that you need make progress "i do".

Another advantage "i think" wiring pomps to the back".


----------



## seross69

Did make some progress on WED and almost ready for pics then left Thurs day for round trip to Mississippi to get my Mom and oldest daughter because it is the youngest 5 yr birthday!! so Plans all day Friday (loved the Medieval Times Friday night nice show and 5 yr old got rose and sash from knight) then today 2 parties for her. Mom is going over board for sure but she is having fun so we are all happy!!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looks like the build is progressing! A little bit. Slowly.


----------



## Krow

Renascence? Oh man, can't believe I'm jelly of a 5 year old... Take me you jerk! ahahaha


----------



## DarthBaggins

Need pictures of progress!! lol, my gf and I are heading down to the Dogwood Festival for the afternoon w/ one of the dogs since the other two can be a lil crazy.


----------



## seross69

Hopefully tomorrow I will have update!!

I also did festival.

My mom has kidney failure and fist time see traveled so had to take care of her and I spent every minute i could with her!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

Hope she gets well soon Scott, for your family's sake and this build


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Hope your mum is okay dude








Take as much time as you need! Family comes first every time.


----------



## dougb62

Prayers for your mom and your family, Scott.


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn Scott, I'm sorry to hear to hear about your moms health issue's. I hope it turns out to be treatable. Best wishes brotha!!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well hope mom is ok, know that's hard and family first ?

Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## seross69

Thanks Guys!! Just something she will have to live with!! Had it for 3 years and this is the first time she has went anywhere so I was so glad to have her for the weekend.. Been a long time since we had that much time together!!


----------



## seross69

*AN UPDATE*

The making of a chiller











Got some good progress on the build today. Almost got the chiller together!!


----------



## seross69

Made some changes to make it look better!!



I think this is a improvement??


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Made some changes to make it look better!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a improvement??


I don't know what I'm looking at so I won't give an opinion.







Never seen a chiller before.


----------



## seross69

Well I know it don't look the best but it is technically correct and I am not sure how to clean it up. I know they should be a way but if this works then I will try and have something custom made for it.. just don't want to spend a lot of time and money and not have it work the way I want. this is still experimental. So I know it could look better but I don't think it looks bad. And when I finalize it then we can try and design something that looks great until then I just want it to look decent!! LOL I hope you understand what I am saying.. not that I am in a hurry but A lot of the experimenting will be done when I have the system up and running..


----------



## Gualichu04

I am really interested in how this build pans out i have one not as complex as yours going on now. It is in my sig.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Made some changes to make it look better!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a improvement??


That just looks insane, lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That just looks insane, lol.


Well it is really insane!!!! LOL


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I have no idea what that thing is or how it works but it looks bad ass hahaha


----------



## seross69

A quick question?? Does anyone remember the specifics of the temp sensors for the AQ6 is it 10k @ 25c?? I have seen soggy tell this information but can not find real quick. Was hoping someone saved this info or could find it quick. thanks in advance!!


----------



## dman811

@Shoggy, Scott has a question about something.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @Shoggy, Scott has a question about something.


Thanks Dman I forgot about this!!


----------



## dman811

Not a problem my insane buddy.


----------



## mandrix

Yes, the sensors are 10K @ 25c. As long as the sensors meet this spec they will work with the Aquaero. Aquacomputer, Phobya, XSPC etc sell a variety. I just buy the cheapest ones that are long enough for what I'm trying to reach.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes, the sensors are 10K @ 25c. As long as the sensors meet this spec they will work with the Aquaero. Aquacomputer, Phobya, XSPC etc sell a variety. I just buy the cheapest ones that are long enough for what I'm trying to reach.


Thanks so much for this Mandrix, that is what I thought I remembered but could not find it for sure.


----------



## seross69

Well had a set back today the chiller I made did fit but was not enough room to do anything so redesign and make a little smaller!!


----------



## mandrix

Wow, you don't have enough room for something? Imagine that! lol.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wow, you don't have enough room for something? Imagine that! lol.


yead did not have room for a 6 stage chiller so I am going to do it differant and have a 4 stage now need to buy some more angle and do it again and actually I think it will end up looking better.

but yes actually not enough room with the other toys!!!


----------



## seross69

leaving my build to have some RL time for holidays this weekend again. made good progress to find out it is too big and will not work the way I had measured and planed so changed of planes and I think it will look better and be easier... just need to go Home deport and get 2 more pieces of angle rolleyes.gif


----------



## mandrix

Sometimes you don't know what will work until you try it.

BTW here's some of the cheaper flat lead 10K ohm sensors if you're still looking:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38182 - 50cm
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31170 - 76cm
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38627 - 40cm
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38628 - 80cm

If you want a "flowthrough" type inline temperature fitting, here's the one I like the best:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=218&products_id=32775


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Made some changes to make it look better!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a improvement??


I hate to be brutally honest but this looks like poop, it just doesn't live up to the quality of work you have been showing with everything else. The way I would do it is put the TEC's side by side and just use the screws to tighten them up and remove those ugly angle pieces, put an L bracket on the bottom and use 90 degree fittings from one side to the other. Keep up the great work and don't mind my awesome paint skills.

Edit: if you want you could put a bracket across the top to give it some rigidity other than that bracket and the bottom L brackets it should be clean looking.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Agreed


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> I hate to be brutally honest but this looks like poop, it just doesn't live up to the quality of work you have been showing with everything else. The way I would do it is put the TEC's side by side and just use the screws to tighten them up and remove those ugly angle pieces, put an L bracket on the bottom and use 90 degree fittings from one side to the other. Keep up the great work and don't mind my awesome paint skills.
> 
> Edit: if you want you could put a bracket across the top to give it some rigidity other than that bracket and the bottom L brackets it should be clean looking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like your honesty. I dont speak about the technical part because i dont now shi..... about TEC;s , But the estetical part "Su...... ".
Shout listen to what i was telling "trying to tell you" befor. Make a paper drilling mall and use two 5mm acrylic plates "Yes like a sandwich" .
It is like my acrylic caps i made on top of my pomps at the back.

Think your wanted to have progress so badly that your got of track a little. Nothing lost whoot i say "only time".









Back to the drawingboard then.

Shi.. wife already having dinner ready "no time for a beer"


----------



## Sykrui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I like your honesty. I dont speak about the technical part because i dont now shi..... about TEC;s , But the estetical part "Su...... ".
> Shout listen to what i was telling "trying to tell you" befor. Make a paper drilling mall and use two 5mm s "Yes like a sandwich" .
> It is like my acrylic caps i made on top of my pomps at the back.
> 
> Think your wanted to have progress so badly that your got of track a little. Nothing lost whoot i say "only time".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the drawingboard then.
> 
> Shi.. wife already having dinner ready "no time for a beer"


imo dont use acrylic plates use aluminum 2 or 3 mm will do and make it white also for the block interlinks use Rigid tube with some Monsoon Hardline Fitting it will look nicer. now to mount it i was thinking if you put 90 degree bends at the ends of the plate you could mount all 6 in one of the peds going across the ped fixed to the mounts on each side if you have the room. btw the angle was not doing anything for the strength cos of the way you were useing it flat strips would of done the same thing and not look as bad any how a plate will also cover that bad looking xspc logo









P.S Btw i love the build i am wanting a TX10 - D now


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykrui*
> 
> imo dont use acrylic plates use aluminum 2 or 3 mm will do and make it white also for the block interlinks use Rigid tube with some Monsoon Hardline Fitting it will look nicer. now to mount it i was thinking if you put 90 degree bends at the ends of the plate you could mount all 6 in one of the peds going across the ped fixed to the mounts on each side if you have the room. btw the angle was not doing anything for the strength cos of the way you were useing it flat strips would of done the same thing and not look as bad any how a plate will also cover that bad looking xspc logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Btw i love the build i am wanting a TX10 - D now


Yes aluminum plating wil also do verry good. I used it also for my build and paint it matt black.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> I hate to be brutally honest but this looks like poop, it just doesn't live up to the quality of work you have been showing with everything else. The way I would do it is put the TEC's side by side and just use the screws to tighten them up and remove those ugly angle pieces, put an L bracket on the bottom and use 90 degree fittings from one side to the other. Keep up the great work and don't mind my awesome paint skills.
> 
> Edit: if you want you could put a bracket across the top to give it some rigidity other than that bracket and the bottom L brackets it should be clean looking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Agreed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I like your honesty. I dont speak about the technical part because i dont now shi..... about TEC;s , But the estetical part "Su...... ".
> Shout listen to what i was telling "trying to tell you" befor. Make a paper drilling mall and use two 5mm acrylic plates "Yes like a sandwich" .
> It is like my acrylic caps i made on top of my pomps at the back.
> 
> Think your wanted to have progress so badly that your got of track a little. Nothing lost whoot i say "only time".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the drawingboard then.
> 
> Shi.. wife already having dinner ready "no time for a beer"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykrui*
> 
> imo dont use acrylic plates use aluminum 2 or 3 mm will do and make it white also for the block interlinks use Rigid tube with some Monsoon Hardline Fitting it will look nicer. now to mount it i was thinking if you put 90 degree bends at the ends of the plate you could mount all 6 in one of the peds going across the ped fixed to the mounts on each side if you have the room. btw the angle was not doing anything for the strength cos of the way you were useing it flat strips would of done the same thing and not look as bad any how a plate will also cover that bad looking xspc logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Btw i love the build i am wanting a TX10 - D now


Gents I know it don't look the best but I would not call it I want to make sure that it is going to work the way I want . One thing you have to understand with the TEC's is that you have to have even pressure across them or you will collapse part of them and then they will not work correctly.. I know this from experience and reading. If this works the way I want it to after a lot of experimenting I will design a plate to hold them that looks a lot better and can accomplish the technical aspects I need. main thing is not to get it working and do the experiments to see how the water flow and heat removal work and what size TEC's I need to use!!!

the quality of the work will s\not suffer but right now it is performance over ascetic's


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Sometimes you don't know what will work until you try it.
> 
> BTW here's some of the cheaper flat lead 10K ohm sensors if you're still looking:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38182 - 50cm
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31170 - 76cm
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38627 - 40cm
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38628 - 80cm
> 
> If you want a "flowthrough" type inline temperature fitting, here's the one I like the best:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=218&products_id=32775


Thanks Mandrix, I have a lot of these and some of the Monsoon and these are the ones I had the question about... I have about 5 different types of sensors and could not remember if they would all work right!!


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Made some changes to make it look better!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a improvement??


I hate to be brutally honest but this looks like poop, it just doesn't live up to the quality of work you have been showing with everything else. The way I would do it is put the TEC's side by side and just just he screws to tighten them up remove those ugly angle pieces, put an L bracket on the bottom and use 90 degree fittings from one side to the other. Keep up the great work and don't mind my awesome paint skills.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Gents I know it don't look the best but I would not call it I want to make sure that it is going to work the way I want . One thing you have to understand with the TEC's is that you have to have even pressure across them or you will collapse part of them and then they will not work correctly.. I know this from experience and reading. If this works the way I want it to after a lot of experimenting I will design a plate to hold them that looks a lot better and can accomplish the technical aspects I need. main thing is not to get it working and do the experiments to see how the water flow and heat removal work and what size TEC's I need to use!!!
> 
> the quality of the work will s\not suffer but right now it is performance over ascetic's


By putting those angle pieces on top you won't get any more even pressure because the acetal, copper won't have enough flex to matter and the 8 contact point will be plenty for even pressure. Also a side note be careful when tightening the blocks since you can crack the ceramic plates on the TEC.


----------



## Sykrui

sorry only ment for the final product. but now that you say you need even pressure across them then i take back what i said about the angle was not thinking







this is a prototype. as you said you need to more testing to work out things e.g what TEC to use.

any how for the later rev i would have to say use a plate dose not mater if it is just a unfinished plate but a plate as i think you will find you will have more even pressure/Compression over anything else you could use and hopefully this will give better performance/seal to the unit over all in my other post i said use may be 2 or 3 mm aluminum but with what your after you might want to use 5mm aluminum is it will be more Rigid.

i did a drawing as imo see is better then reading some of the drawing is so people can work out why you need to have the even pressure this is done from what i have seen of how you build the coolers


Neo = Neoprene for people who would like to know
as you can see on the side pov you will have more even pressure across the unit and will be less likely for their to be over tightening on one point

so people know if he dose not have even pressure across the unit some parts of the TEC and the water block may not have good contact and it will not work as well

Btw some of this is for people who know and some is for people who don't know so sorry if this is a bit odd


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> I hate to be brutally honest but this looks like poop, it just doesn't live up to the quality of work you have been showing with everything else. The way I would do it is put the TEC's side by side and just just he screws to tighten them up remove those ugly angle pieces, put an L bracket on the bottom and use 90 degree fittings from one side to the other. Keep up the great work and don't mind my awesome paint skills.
> By putting those angle pieces on top you won't get any more even pressure because the acetal, copper won't have enough flex to matter and the 8 contact point will be plenty for even pressure. Also a side note be careful when tightening the blocks since you can crack the ceramic plates on the TEC.


I did try to use the 8 holes on the blocks with bolts and tightening them evenly to the correct torque and found all the corners from and some of the bits inside the TEC damaged. I do not want to replace the TEC's again and this works for me for right now. for sure it will last until I get the testing done and I figure out exactly what I am going to use!


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I did try to use the 8 holes on the blocks with bolts and tightening them evenly to the correct torque and found all the corners from and some of the bits inside the TEC damaged. I do not want to replace the TEC's again and this works for me for right now. for sure it will last until I get the testing done and I figure out exactly what I am going to use!


That's crazy, maybe try tightening them to a lower torque spec?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> That's crazy, maybe try tightening them to a lower torque spec?


Yes I did try that and I went through about 20 TEC's trying different things because I am sure I have seen people do it like you said but could not get it to work for me. I am using a torque screwdriver so pretty sure it is not this as it does not hurt them when I do it like i have here!


----------



## The_chemist21

Hmm, that is odd. Maybe try to hand tighten by feel in a star pattern and stop when you get resistance and then do a 1/4 turn, test it and see if that gives different temps than the setup you have now.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> Hmm, that is odd. Maybe try to hand tighten by feel in a star pattern and stop when you get resistance and then do a 1/4 turn, test it and see if that gives different temps than the setup you have now.


hey man I agree it is odd and trust me as I am a Maintenance Engineer so I know the correct way to torque something and it did really frustrate me. I could actually see the damage with out turning them on.. I am going to use this for now until I decide for sure what combinations I will be using.


----------



## The_chemist21

Only thing I can think of is to lap the copper base, but if it had a bow they usually put them in the center so the center of the TEC would crack first.


----------



## seross69

*Another Update*

This is the resized and downsized Chiller!!



Here is the new chiller resized and just sat in the case! This is from the front or one of the sides of it..



This is it from looking straight at the chiller in the case!!



Here it is with the tubing installed on the cold water side with the temp sensors..



If you look close you can see where I labeled each temp sensor so I know what it is!!!

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## kpoeticg

Great job. That thing came out lookin sek-seee.

All my currently unused temp sensors look just like that right now lol. Except mine have the ohms written on em.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Great job. That thing came out lookin sek-seee.
> 
> All my currently unused temp sensors look just like that right now lol. Except mine have the ohms written on em.


thanks I think it looks better for sure!!!


----------



## TATH

Now that i see it in your case it is not so big. How many did you take off.

Look interesting. Going to take a tour at the TEC thing later.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Now that i see it in your case it is not so big. How many did you take off.
> 
> Look interesting. Going to take a tour at the TEC thing later.


I took off 2 of them and rearranged it to be 4 high instead of 2 X 3 high...


----------



## Shoggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A quick question?? Does anyone remember the specifics of the temp sensors for the AQ6 is it 10k @ 25c?? I have seen soggy tell this information but can not find real quick. Was hoping someone saved this info or could find it quick. thanks in advance!!


10 kOhm NTC (25°C) with a B value of 3435.


----------



## Rbby258

You don't need them torqued tight, just finger tight works perfectly on tec's


----------



## kingchris

looking a lot better!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *Another Update*
> 
> This is the resized and downsized Chiller!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the new chiller resized and just sat in the case! This is from the front or one of the sides of it..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is it from looking straight at the chiller in the case!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the tubing installed on the cold water side with the temp sensors..
> 
> [I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1985217/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> If you look close you can see where I labeled each temp sensor so I know what it is!!!
> 
> *Excessive Insanity*


Looking better!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoggy*
> 
> 10 kOhm NTC (25°C) with a B value of 3435.


Thanks Shoggy!


----------



## seross69

A little update of my work



The Chiller all Installed in the case



How am I going to get the hot side of the chiller to the Main PC Side Reservoir. I know Cut another pas through. Sorry I made this and then took the picture on the next one I will Tell how I did it.



another Pic of it and you can see when I made the holes on one side I went all the way through so that it would line up correctly...



Here is the Server side with the 1/2" holes



Here I removed everything and used my Unibit to make 1" holes. if you enlarge it you can see the lines I drew so I could cut it out with my trusty dremel..



And here it is after I cut it out



And here I have installed the grommet I got from Case labs with my case,

I am going to use Monsoon Hardline 1/2 X 5/8 Acrylic.


----------



## mandrix

Looks like you need to do a little more cutting to square up that pass through.....?
When I made cutouts I used a jigsaw...easier for me to go straight with it than with a dremel.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Looks like you need to do a little more cutting to square up that pass through.....?
> When I made cutouts I used a jigsaw...easier for me to go straight with it than with a dremel.


I will have to look at it again Mandrix but I think this is just the angle I took the picture from!! Or I sure hope so. Seem like it was right but now you have me wondering


----------



## TATH

Making progress i see.

Keep going.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I will have to look at it again Mandrix but I think this is just the angle I took the picture from!! Or I sure hope so. Seem like it was right but now you have me wondering


Maybe just the picture but I thought the top part of the cut didn't look straight. Might also be that the rubber is crooked a little.....or nothing wrong at all!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Maybe just the picture but I thought the top part of the cut didn't look straight. Might also be that the rubber is crooked a little.....or nothing wrong at all!


Well you are right about it not being perfectly straight but I thought the rubber grommet would cover that up and make it look normal???


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I still don't know exactly what TEC chillers are or how they work








Looks great though!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I still don't know exactly what TEC chillers are or how they work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great though!


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_cooling


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well you are right about it not being perfectly straight but I thought the rubber grommet would cover that up and make it look normal???


I would still go to work on with a file and get it straightened up. It'll help clean up the finished result and make the grommet look the same as the others.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> I would still go to work on with a file and get it straightened up. It'll help clean up the finished result and make the grommet look the same as the others.


Good morning Scott,

If you have the 8000 serie dremel you can use a sander . put a line with a ruler against the side. Put the dremel on slow rpm.


----------



## seross69

Well I learned something new that blew my mind this week end!! Did you know in most new cars you can not replace the battery yourself? Because the computer have to be reprogrammed so I have dealt with having a car with a dead battery all weekend!!


----------



## dman811

Good thing I like old cars.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Good thing I like old cars.


Cant disagree with you on this. I was in shock when I was told I could not change the battery myself this is for sure. You would think even with everything being computerized that it wold write everything to flash memory when you shut down the car...


----------



## kingchris

i know all about it, motor tech for 25 years!!!!
and if you try and jump start a dead flat battery you can fry the computer!! some new cars can have upwards of 8
AND just to make it even more fun, some new batterys wont take a trickle charge. (so you cant even remove and charge yourself)
most new cars go into limp mode and have to learn how you drive again, most of the memory is saved but some is just facture settings (basic)
it can take upto 15 - 20 mins for your car to power down when you turn it off!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah your Lexus is on a drive-by-wire tech and a lot of the time will go into a throttle re-learn. That's why I use a memory saver to change batteries on 96+ vehicles.


----------



## seross69

A Update of my *Monsoon Hard Line* runs I have Made!!!











After Looking at it and studying it, the soft tubing is going to look bad here so I will be changing this!!!



I think this will look ok when I change everything over to hardline!!! it looks pretty good now and think it will look better when I get the tension from the soft tube off of it.

I forgot my camera today so these are just a couple of Cell Phones Pics, I am not finished with it but think it is going to look good. I know I like the Hard line fittings and acrylic!!

just order 72 more hard line fittings and 40 more 90's so I think most everything will be hard line now!!

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> A Update of my *Monsoon Hard Line* runs I have Made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Looking at it and studying it, the soft tubing is going to look bad here so I will be changing this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will look ok when I change everything over to hardline!!! it looks pretty good now and think it will look better when I get the tension from the soft tube off of it.
> 
> I forgot my camera today so these are just a couple of Cell Phones Pics, I am not finished with it but think it is going to look good. I know I like the Hard line fittings and acrylic!!
> 
> just order 72 more hard line fittings and 40 more 90's so I think most everything will be hard line now!!
> 
> *Excessive Insanity*


Hi Scott,

"Hard" to believe. "joking" . Yes progress. Did you use your bending kit yet.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Hi Scott,
> 
> "Hard" to believe. "joking" . Yes progress. Did you use your bending kit yet.


not yet as I think I like the clean lines using the 90 degree fittings


----------



## seross69

Update coming soon lots of p0rn


----------



## seross69

Some Pictures of my Progress today..



Here is how I started and used flex Tubing Dont really like this look.



Here I just used a Bitspower extension and I really like this??



I have 2 of the Hard line Hooked up. I know it dont look like it but I put a level on it and they are both level!!



A close up of 2 Hardlines hooked up and ready!!



Now I got all 4 of the Lines to the Reservoirs connected..



I found another use for Sleeving!!!











Here is everything hooked up and ready to be filled with water tomorrow...

*Excessive Insanity* *And I love it!!!!*


----------



## seross69

*Monsoon Hard Line*

I really like this and will continue to use them. I have always dislike the curves of the flex tubing and now you don't have to have this and this Tubing is still 1/2" id so I don't have to use a smaller diameter tube just because I am using rigid acrylic. I also like the glued on lock collars so you don't have to worry about the tube coming out of the fittings. *I really Like this Hardline and will recommend it to anyone!!!*



As you can see the Hardline fittings come very well packaged.



the Packing removed from the box and as you can see there is a piece of wax paper in it to keep the fittings from being scratched..



Six of the black 1/2" X 5/8" fittings with a wrench to tighten both the back and the compression ring with out scratching them.



The six fittings out of the box along with the wrench and 12 O-rings..





Some close up pictures of the fittings so you can see the quality. the bases are coated with silver to keep growth from occurring in the water. I Know some people don't like the silver but I really don't see where it will hurt anything and I am using all copper blocks so I know it will not. And personally I don't think it will hurt with nickel..





These are the regular Carbon/White 3/8" X 5/8" fittings. I am going to take the compression rings from them and use them on the Hardline fittings!!!



All the fittings removed from the packaging and ready to change the rings around.



Close up of the fittings.



The silver base and lock ring!!



The side of the base with the rubber seal! You can buy these Separately if some how you lose one or damage it.



Close up of the other side of the base and you can see the quality this is for sure.



And here is a close up of a lock collar!! These can also be purchased Separately if you make a mistake or want to change your loop.




In the process of changing the compression rings..





Here they are all changed. So nice looking fittings!!!



Here is the UV curing light I use the cure the glue



I am curing one of the lock collars on the Hardline here



Here is the fitting on a 90 Bitspower fittings.

Now if that is not

*Excessive Insanity*

I don't know what is


----------



## kingchris

look like nice fittings, shame they arnt here yet!!


----------



## mandrix

Nice to see some progress!
Do you plan to make any bends with that expensive kit or just use fittings?








I'm getting ready to go back and redo all my tubing....I made a little jig that should help me keep the 90's consistent.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Nice to see some progress!
> Do you plan to make any bends with that expensive kit or just use fittings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to go back and redo all my tubing....I made a little jig that should help me keep the 90's consistent.


I will make some bends some time maybe for my next build. not sure but I already have all of these fittings that I like the look of and want to use.


----------



## seross69

A Bad day and expensive day to day. started filling with water and found where I had damaged the threaded entries on 2 of my 560 rads. will slow down some but still moving forward. just going to next stage... Got 2 more ordered next day. my fault on them..


----------



## mandrix

Uh oh.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Uh oh.


Uh oh is right there goes my extra mad money I had saved!!! I was pretty sure I had done this but did not know for sure until today. and you know how it is ?? if you are not 100% sure it is broke then it is not







or at least this is what I have been telling my self!!


----------



## PCModderMike

ouch


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> ouch


what is really ouch is I am going to bangkok for a couple of weeks for work and that was my mad money for there!!


----------



## Sykrui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> look like nice fittings, shame they arnt here yet!!


pc case gear is looking in to stocking them imo send them a email about it so they know more people want them


----------



## seross69

Update!!!

Even with the set backs I kept working.



I am going to have to redo this mess and I am going to use Hardline.



See how bad it looks but you guys already knew this. just took me a while to see it and understand...











Removed the GPU's because I have a cheap one I am going to put in to test with and I am going to try and use the Indigo Xtreme again and hope I get it to work this time.



Here is where I started making nice looking connections. Just one thing I think I am going to redo is instead of the extensions going up I am going to use the white hard line and think this will look better what do you think???

*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## SinatraFan

Scott,

Can you do me a favor and give me the measurements of the backplate of the mobo tray? the plate that gets screwed into the back of the case? I'm thinking of buying a 10 slot tech station from CL to use for my next build and need to know the dimensions. Thx. And btw, nice work


----------



## mandrix

Scott you might come out better moving some of those flow meters, IDK it just looks kind of busy on that side of the motherboard tray? Of course just depends on what you end up with....switching out all those fittings for tubing might perk it up a little.
JMHO.


----------



## seross69

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Scott,
> 
> Can you do me a favor and give me the measurements of the backplate of the mobo tray? the plate that gets screwed into the back of the case? I'm thinking of buying a 10 slot tech station from CL to use for my next build and need to know the dimensions. Thx. And btw, nice work


If I go to work on the computer like I plan on I will do this for you for sure. You just want the measurement of the back plate that I have removed or the M/B tray!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Scott you might come out better moving some of those flow meters, IDK it just looks kind of busy on that side of the motherboard tray? Of course just depends on what you end up with....switching out all those fittings for tubing might perk it up a little.
> JMHO.


Mandrix all of that is going away not to be used this time. want to have it look nice again!! and going to put the flow meter some place else..


----------



## SinatraFan

the back plate... the part with the 120mm fan hole, the IO rectangle, etc. just need the height and width of the back plate. I'm trying to layout the new back side of a horizontal build I'm designing and want to use this as the mobo tray.

Thanks


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> the back plate... the part with the 120mm fan hole, the IO rectangle, etc. just need the height and width of the back plate. I'm trying to layout the new back side of a horizontal build I'm designing and want to use this as the mobo tray.
> 
> Thanks


As I have it in the picture just the bck plate is 14 3/4 tall and 15 1/4" wide..


the bottom pic is of the plate that screws onto the plate where the rubber mounts are for use as tech bench..

hope this helps


----------



## seross69

Quick question and some help.

Look at the below Picture do you think it looks bad or funny using the monsoon and the BP fittings? I want the monsoon for the light port and the BP is both female and the monsoon does not come in all inner fittings like the bp??



I guess if I want to use light port I could us a q Block?? like this



What you guys think??


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quick question and some help.
> 
> Look at the below Picture do you think it looks bad or funny using the monsoon and the BP fittings? I want the monsoon for the light port and the BP is both female and the monsoon does not come in all inner fittings like the bp??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if I want to use light port I could us a q Block?? like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think??


Well you ask for it.

I have a bad feeling when i mix brands.
What about the setup from the youtube i sent you.
What do you mean about "light port".
Do what your hart tells you.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Hey Scott!

Been a while, sorry...

Fighting cancer for someone else is a busty beaver, let me tell you...









I digress.................

If it were mine, I couldn't do that, and not just because of the BP and Monsoon thing, but because those two vertical runs side by side are totally different, and I am just no capable of dealing with that level of OCD breaking when it comes to something like this, I've found.

I would have to either run another Monsoon and more tubing vertically, then turn right with a 90 and go into the RAM block, or do the stacking fitting extension thing with the left side.

Like I said, it's just me, but you asked!

Thanks - T


----------



## SinatraFan

Scott,

I was referring to the back plate... where you mount the fan, the I/O hole, etc... the plate with the 4 thumb screws that secure the tray to the back of the case.


----------



## cpachris

Will the effect of the lightport even show with that white tubing?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Well you ask for it.
> 
> I have a bad feeling when i mix brands.
> What about the setup from the youtube i sent you.
> What do you mean about "light port".
> Do what your hart tells you.


Mixing brands is not so bad to me but I do want it to look Gooooooooood I did not look at video because I am stubborn and like to figure out on my own and not just copy someone else!!! LOL crazy I know but just the way I am built.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Hey Scott!
> 
> Been a while, sorry...
> 
> Fighting cancer for someone else is a busty beaver, let me tell you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I digress.................
> 
> If it were mine, I couldn't do that, and not just because of the BP and Monsoon thing, but because those two vertical runs side by side are totally different, and I am just no capable of dealing with that level of OCD breaking when it comes to something like this, I've found.
> 
> I would have to either run another Monsoon and more tubing vertically, then turn right with a 90 and go into the RAM block, or do the stacking fitting extension thing with the left side.
> 
> Like I said, it's just me, but you asked!
> 
> Thanks - T


I had not thought about the different color verticals till you said this and while I want it to be straight I might need to figure out something differant on this at least????









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Will the effect of the lightport even show with that white tubing?


Now that is the question and I might be trying to do this for no reason I guess I need to see before I try all of this. but I was thinking with the 5mm LED's it would?? Thanks for the suggestion!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Scott,
> 
> I was referring to the back plate... where you mount the fan, the I/O hole, etc... the plate with the 4 thumb screws that secure the tray to the back of the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OK I am at home now but when I get back to shop I will measure and send to you!!


----------



## cpachris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now that is the question and I might be trying to do this for no reason I guess I need to see before I try all of this. but I was thinking with the 5mm LED's it would?? Thanks for the suggestion!!


Check out the pictures of the lightports on Stren's site. Their illumination effect is disappointing even with translucent tubing. Your tubing looks like it's opaque in the pictures. I don't think you will have any illumination showing through that. Let's get @stren to weigh in.

I love the "mention" feature by the way.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Check out the pictures of the lightports on Stren's site. Their illumination effect is disappointing even with translucent tubing. Your tubing looks like it's opaque in the pictures. I don't think you will have any illumination showing through that. Let's get @stren to weigh in.
> 
> I love the "mention" feature by the way.


Yeah I wouldn't bother with lightports unless you run clear tube and no dye, if you upgraded to super bright LEDs maybe you could do colored dye if you have no other ambient lighting (but transparent no pastel type stuff). I really don't think you'll see anything with opaque tube like that, I mean where would the light come out? Maybe in the blocks - but the light doesn't go around corners well and don't the blocks have their own lighting that you already wired up?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Check out the pictures of the lightports on Stren's site. Their illumination effect is disappointing even with translucent tubing. Your tubing looks like it's opaque in the pictures. I don't think you will have any illumination showing through that. Let's get @stren to weigh in.
> 
> I love the "mention" feature by the way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't bother with lightports unless you run clear tube and no dye, if you upgraded to super bright LEDs maybe you could do colored dye if you have no other ambient lighting (but transparent no pastel type stuff). I really don't think you'll see anything with opaque tube like that, I mean where would the light come out? Maybe in the blocks - but the light doesn't go around corners well and don't the blocks have their own lighting that you already wired up?


@stren and @cpachris thank you so much for this and I am glad I got this info before I went much further. I really believe you are right but I am going to plug a light port up with lights off and take some pictures to show everyone!! and most of all myself! But I am sure you are right and the hardline is not going to let much light out and for sure not blue light like I want!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Mixing brands is not so bad to me but I do want it to look Gooooooooood I did not look at video because I am stubborn and like to figure out on my own and not just copy someone else!!! LOL crazy I know but just the way I am built.
> I had not thought about the different color verticals till you said this and while I want it to be straight I might need to figure out something differant on this at least????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is the question and I might be trying to do this for no reason I guess I need to see before I try all of this. but I was thinking with the 5mm LED's it would?? Thanks for the suggestion!!
> 
> OK I am at home now but when I get back to shop I will measure and send to you!!


Stubern like me. Well it can not harm to take a look. And about being afraid of copy something i think the layout dont give much different setups. And if it works ho cares about making your own copy









Ha ha i take a look tommorow what you make of it.


----------



## cpachris

I don't have any of the Monsoon hardline white...but it looks 100% opaque from the pictures/video. But just quickly hold it up in front of a flashlight or something. You'll be able to tell if transmits any light.


----------



## seross69

@cpachris and @stren I actually think it looks pretty good see below.



I like the blue glow. I know will lose some of it when it is filled with water but I think it might be ok??

@TATH and @kpoeticg what do you guys think??


----------



## stren

Well that is a surprise, how dark is the room when this was taken? I guess the monsoon tube is 1/8" thickness vs the 1/4" wall thickness of tube that I used for my testing of lightports so that might be the difference.


----------



## cpachris

It's much more translucent than the pictures make it out to be. Looks pretty good!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Well that is a surprise, how dark is the room when this was taken? I guess the monsoon tube is 1/8" thickness vs the 1/4" wall thickness of tube that I used for my testing of lightports so that might be the difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> It's much more translucent than the pictures make it out to be. Looks pretty good!


I was really surprised also. and think it looks good


----------



## mandrix

Sweet.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I was really surprised also. and think it looks good


I dug out my photos with 1/2" x 3/4" red "transparent" pro LRT tube:

daytime:










night, all lights off:










So I guess similar but worse than yours as to be expected with the thicker tubing. The good news is that you're only going a short distance too.


----------



## seross69

Yes it is just for the motherboard runs


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinatraFan*
> 
> Scott,
> 
> I was referring to the back plate... where you mount the fan, the I/O hole, etc... the plate with the 4 thumb screws that secure the tray to the back of the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry i got to trying differant things on m/b and forgot


----------



## seross69

What do you guys think about this Tube Route??


----------



## sadeter

It looks like the lightports also work better since it's straight acrylic tube instead of the flexible tube.


----------



## seross69

*Another question??*

What color should the light ports be Matte black like the fittings or matte white line the tube?



If you enlarge the picture I have circled what I am talking about!!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> *Another question??*
> 
> What color should the light ports be Matte black like the fittings or matte white line the tube?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you enlarge the picture I have circled what I am talking about!!


I think Matte black looks more like a terminus...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I think Matte black looks more like a terminus...


I dont understand you think black looks better?? or white?? I am leaning to black since I have black temp probes!


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I think Matte black looks more like a terminus...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand you think black looks better?? or white?? I am leaning to black since I have black temp probes!
Click to expand...

Sorry - Black looks better. I think so anyways.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I dont understand you think black looks better?? or white?? I am leaning to black since I have black temp probes!


Matte black most definitely. This side of your rig already has too many colors imo in it. Adding blue light-ports would just be ugly. Especially since it conflicts with the red on your RIVE. Stick with what you have in regards to colors, i.e. black, red, and white.

Also, I'd consider doing that mod where you put a very thin sheet of black vinyl between the acrylic and copper parts of the EK blocks to black out the blocks, since the copper look just doesn't fit in with the rest of the color scheme of your build (personal opinion). I know it can be successfully done, since someone here did it to their EK dominator block, but I can't seem to find a link to it right now (google is failing me).

Not to mention if you chose to go with matte white light-ports, that would look even worse, since you'd have a white dongle sticking out of one side of your Monsoon T-Fitting, which isn't connected to anything else. So yeah. Matte black. All the way.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Matte black most definitely. This side of your rig already has too many colors imo in it. Adding blue light-ports would just be ugly. Especially since it conflicts with the red on your RIVE. Stick with what you have in regards to colors, i.e. black, red, and white.
> 
> Also, I'd consider doing that mod where you put a very thin sheet of black vinyl between the acrylic and copper parts of the EK blocks to black out the blocks, since the copper look just doesn't fit in with the rest of the color scheme of your build (personal opinion). I know it can be successfully done, since someone here did it to their EK dominator block, but I can't seem to find a link to it right now (google is failing me).
> 
> Not to mention if you chose to go with matte white light-ports, that would look even worse, since you'd have a white dongle sticking out of one side of your Monsoon T-Fitting, which isn't connected to anything else. So yeah. Matte black. All the way.


@Kinaesthetic the blocks will be lighted with blue LED's!! So you think the black would look better on the blocks? but then I could not lite the blocks up? For sure I am not going to use blue light ports it is just what I had to see how the hard line would light up!!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @Kinaesthetic the blocks will be lighted with blue LED's!! So you think the black would look better on the blocks? but then I could not lite the blocks up? For sure I am not going to use blue light ports it is just what I had to see how the hard line would light up!!


My







would be to light up the blocks with white LEDs, rather than blue. Since it blue conflicts terribly with the rest of your build in this particular side (sigh, damn Caselabs, can't believe I'm talking about a SIDE of a computer case). From an aesthetics standpoint, in regards to your water-blocks, it would be hard to say. Copper doesn't really go with the rest of the build, yet if you were to put black vinyl covering the copper (outside of the O-Ring), then you wouldn't have much reflectivity of any LEDs, which if using white, wouldn't be that great.... hrm...

What coolant are you going to be using? Pure Distilled? Or dyes? Or Pastel (probably not this with the FrozenQ reservoirs on the front).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be to light up the blocks with white LEDs, rather than blue. Since it blue conflicts terribly with the rest of your build in this particular side (sigh, damn Caselabs, can't believe I'm talking about a SIDE of a computer case). From an aesthetics standpoint, in regards to your water-blocks, it would be hard to say. Copper doesn't really go with the rest of the build, yet if you were to put black vinyl covering the copper (outside of the O-Ring), then you wouldn't have much reflectivity of any LEDs, which if using white, wouldn't be that great.... hrm...
> 
> What coolant are you going to be using? Pure Distilled? Or dyes? Or Pastel (probably not this with the FrozenQ reservoirs on the front).


@Kinaesthetic
I am going to use the blue to simulate a water fall in the reservoir and the sleeving on the 24 pin power supply cable will be white, black and blue. Also the sleeving on temp sensors will be blue.

white will be 12v
flow sensor will be blue
black will be negative
5v and 3.3v will be a differant color of dark blue
sata will be white
fan power is black

distilled water through out...

etc and I think it will look good but time will tell and i might change things..


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @Kinaesthetic
> I am going to use the blue to simulate a water fall in the reservoir and the sleeving on the 24 pin power supply cable will be white, black and blue. Also the sleeving on temp sensors will be blue.
> 
> white will be 12v
> flow sensor will be blue
> black will be negative
> 5v and 3.3v will be a differant color of dark blue
> sata will be white
> fan power is black
> 
> distilled water through out...
> 
> etc and I think it will look good but time will tell and i might change things..


Honestly, if that is your color scheme, I'd drop the RIVE in a heartbeat and go with a Asus P9-X79 WS. Aesthetically, it would fit that exact color scheme perfectly, and it isn't a slouch of an X79 motherboard (arguably one of the best), albeit at the expense of having water-blocks for it. Alternatively, another option is the RIVEBE /w nickle/plexi EK blocks. And this is *excessive insanity *







!

Because the way I see it, is that everything you want to do in this build (and your sleeving/LED choices are great) contrasts the motherboard and the blocks. Particularly the motherboard, since the blocks would have their color muted by the blue LEDs that you plan on using to light them up. But the motherboard pcie lanes would stick out like a sore thumb.

Just keep in mind this is my opinion, and only my opinion. It is your build, and your design. Just giving my two cents on what would seem aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## seross69

@SinatraFan
the plate is 8 7/8" wide By 16 3/16"


----------



## SinatraFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @SinatraFan
> the plate is 8 7/8" wide By 16 3/16"


Thank you!


----------



## seross69

Well after 4 hours this morning I have found out I will not be able to use the light ports like I wanted to on the Motherboard at least if I want it too look good!! Oh well glad I do not have a lot of these already!!


----------



## kingchris

thats a bugger!, i do like the light ports


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> thats a bugger!, i do like the light ports


I do also but after 4 hours and nothing working right and wasted 3 lock collars and about 12" of tube just no way to do it and make it look good


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @cpachris and @stren I actually think it looks pretty good see below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the blue glow. I know will lose some of it when it is filled with water but I think it might be ok??
> 
> @TATH and @kpoeticg what do you guys think??


I fal of my chair "Looking good never thouth that you see light tru that tube" BRAVO .


----------



## seross69

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I fal of my chair "Looking good never thouth that you see light tru that tube" BRAVO .


I did not either but can not use unless i am going to split loop!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I
> I did not either but can not use unless i am going to split loop!!


I can not remeber that you plant for one loop.
I got two loops one cpu and one gpu all the fans and radiatores split in two sections.

I can not over see your build so i guess it might not be a good advice from me to say make two loops.
















Take a brake and watch the youtube movie with in your hand a nice cool drink.
















Speak to you soon.


----------



## seross69

I l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I can not remeber that you plant for one loop.
> I got two loops one cpu and one gpu all the fans and radiatores split in two sections.
> 
> I can not over see your build so i guess it might not be a good advice from me to say make two loops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a brake and watch the youtube movie with in your hand a nice cool drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak to you soon.


I watched it and this will not work with the hardline and this build on the video has differant ram blocks as the ports are in the center. I think these are the 6 way ram blocks. Gpu loop is seperate. If i was useing the same type of tube and fittings as he is this would work. Bit you have to have enough room to put and tighten 2 compression rings!! I stdied several of those builds and others but using the hardline limits use of those runs


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I l
> I watched it and this will not work with the hardline and this build on the video has differant ram blocks as the ports are in the center. I think these are the 6 way ram blocks. Gpu loop is seperate. If i was useing the same type of tube and fittings as he is this would work. Bit you have to have enough room to put and tighten 2 compression rings!! I stdied several of those builds and others but using the hardline limits use of those runs


Oke "never heard of 6 way ram blocks" thouth he uses a rampage IV extreme board. I have to take alook at it again.

Shame you cant use it "at least you have your brake and drink "


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Oke "never heard of 6 way ram blocks" thouth he uses a rampage IV extreme board. I have to take alook at it again.
> 
> Shame you cant use it "at least you have your brake and drink "


Got up at 2am to build rest of the day with my devils i mean girls. Spent 4 hours last night studying videos and build log's but found the hardline makes it harder. I have it figured out now after the 5 hours this morning. What TIM u use????


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got up at 2am to build rest of the day with my devils i mean girls. Spent 4 hours last night studying videos and build log's but found the hardline makes it harder. I have it figured out now after the 5 hours this morning. What TIM u use????


MX-4


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> MX-4


Thanks that is what i have on it now but debating trying the indigo extreme again?? If i am going to do this i need to try it before i get everything hooked up !!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks that is what i have on it now but debating trying the indigo extreme again?? If i am going to do this i need to try it before i get everything hooked up !!


Ha put both on then the are all happy


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ha put both on then the are all happy


Must have had a few beers as I don't think they will work good together!!


----------



## seross69

@stren or anyone is it really worth it to us the indigo extreme?? I am debating if I want to try it again!! I have watched your video's and read your reviews but wanted your honest opinion?? From what I see on your chart it is only about 2 degrees difference with MX2 and I am using MX4.


----------



## derickwm

If you want that potential 2 degrees better than do it, if not, then don't do it. Seems silly to have everything else and not to have an extra, easy 2 degrees.


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @stren or anyone is it really worth it to us the indigo extreme?? I am debating if I want to try it again!! I have watched your video's and read your reviews but wanted your honest opinion?? From what I see on your chart it is only about 2 degrees difference with MX2 and I am using MX4.


Wouldn't be excessive insanity without chasing every last degree, why bother with a chiller if you're just going for pedestrian clocks. Either that or find a way to delid that cpu lulz.


----------



## mandrix

What youtube movie are you guys talking about?

Also have any of you seen a tut for covering the edge of a gpu block with acrylic sheet?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What youtube movie are you guys talking about?
> 
> Also have any of you seen a tut for covering the edge of a gpu block with acrylic sheet?


It was all about making tube route on Scott's motherboard. I wanted to help him a little. So i suggest take a look at this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2jo0e-aDG4

I used it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> It was all about making tube route on Scott's motherboard. I wanted to help him a little. So i suggest take a look at this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2jo0e-aDG4
> 
> I used it.


Ah, OK. Wow no one bends tubing....makes me want to just buy more 90* fittings and say hell with it..... lol.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What youtube movie are you guys talking about?
> 
> Also have any of you seen a tut for covering the edge of a gpu block with acrylic sheet?


Did i miss something. If you are revering to my conversation then it was routing the hard tubing on your moterboard.
Lets see if i have that link.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ah, OK. Wow no one bends tubing....makes me want to just buy more 90* fittings and say hell with it..... lol.


I think whe dont take the time to do. It is easier to buy connectors. Slowly i am skipping som connectors. But i have to admit "if you are not a plummer" it takes more time to learn it. I orderd 12 meter 12mm tubbing at E22 "ran out of my 6 meter of tubing". So i have to wait to build further at the back. Did you finish your cabels !


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If you want that potential 2 degrees better than do it, if not, then don't do it. Seems silly to have everything else and not to have an extra, easy 2 degrees.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> Wouldn't be excessive insanity without chasing every last degree, why bother with a chiller if you're just going for pedestrian clocks. Either that or find a way to delid that cpu lulz.


Thanks for the response and this is what I was thinking.. So I will try again!! Hopefully I will get it right this time.


----------



## mandrix

I don't know...I was thinking of taking some thin acrylic and covering(hiding) the sides of the copper gpu waterblocks, but I may just use black CF like I did once before....not sure really why I took it off.

Yes, I did a lot of reorganizing of cables in the back, and I made a few new ones to replace some in the 24 pin. I did away completely with the +5V to the Aquaero since I found the USB supplies enough juice on standby. The backside has way too many cables to ever be neat, but at least it's not as bad as it was.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I don't know...I was thinking of taking some thin acrylic and covering(hiding) the sides of the copper gpu waterblocks, but I may just use black CF like I did once before....not sure really why I took it off.
> 
> Yes, I did a lot of reorganizing of cables in the back, and I made a few new ones to replace some in the 24 pin. I did away completely with the +5V to the Aquaero since I found the USB supplies enough juice on standby. The backside has way too many cables to ever be neat, but at least it's not as bad as it was.


Ha yes i recognize that. Always improve your system. Working on the tubing for the back side between res and pomps.


----------



## seross69

Another family day going to go to helen ga and anna ruby falls if they ever get dressed!!! Build again tommorrow!!!

All they want to do is play


----------



## TATH

[quote name="seross69" url="/t/1374618/sponsored-excessive-insanity-2-computers-in-a-case-labs-tx10-d-with-double-pedestals-sponsored-by-ek-water-blocks/358

0#post_22214965"]Another family day going ti go to helen ga and anna ruby falls if they ever get dressed!!! Build again tommorrow!!![/quote]

Dont drink to much els there is no building tommorow "WHE WANT PICTURES"


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Dont drink to much els there is no building tommorow "WHE WANT PICTURES"


Pictures of the build or the water fall?? Not drinking much any more just on friday and saturday night's!! maybe monday since it is cinco de mayo. big mexician holiday. going to resturant and listen to music and have some drinks...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Pictures of the build or the water fall?? Not drinking much any more just on friday and saturday night's!! maybe monday since it is cinco de mayo. big mexician holiday. going to resturant and listen to music and have some drinks...


Ha ha "ALL THE PICTURES" Enjoy yourself.
I am going to modify my black box.


----------



## seross69

Pictures from Yesterday.



My Brother



Me and the misses!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Pictures from Yesterday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Brother
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the misses!!


ha ha nice. "i like the other one better"!!!


----------



## mandrix

Helen GA. I went through there once around 1990....after riding around lost in the dark for a few hours. Stopped at the liquor store and got a six pack and drank it before I hit Murphy NC.


----------



## seross69

Our family Outing!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Our family Outing!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats beautiful

Today liberation day. I think that many of your fathers where here in holland during the second ww.
Doing a extra 200% shift.


----------



## seross69

Build money


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Thats beautiful
> 
> Today liberation day. I think that many of your fathers where here in holland during the second ww.
> Doing a extra 200% shift.


Yes. My father was in Holland with the 101st Airborne.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Build money


Of course build money.









Already spent it.







"new toy"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Came in to late for testing my own system.

Like it.

It comes with a ton of different screws. M3, M4 , 6\32 but no guide with numbers on it wich screw goos where. During my 5 min dinner i found al the right holes for the screws.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes. My father was in Holland with the 101st Airborne.


So whe need to thank your dad for your freedom. Is your dad still alive Gerald.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> So whe need to thank your dad for your freedom. Is your dad still alive Gerald.


No, Henry, he passed in 1996. I'm sure he would appreciate the thumbs up.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Our family Outing!!!


So that's where you're putting the dam to power your insane rig, lol


----------



## seross69

Had a fun day yesterday. I got my new 560's and got the fans on them and then installed them back in the case. and had some leaks that took me a while to eliminate. but I have not been able to eliminate one of them yet. Has any one else had problems with the below temp sensor leaking. It does not seem what Bitspower fitting I put it on it leaks.



I was about to pull my hair out. Change o-rings, tried different temp sensors as i had bout 10 of these. still leaks. Driving me crazy. Got to take the daughter to doctor today and last night had cinco de mayo party so no building today. but tomorrow I am thinking of using a bitspower F block and a monsoon temp sensor..

Like this to see what happens..



does anyone have any ideas????


----------



## DarthBaggins

Is it leaking from the threads or out of the sensor itself? Did you try a small amount of Teflon tape on the threads?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Is it leaking from the threads or out of the sensor itself? Did you try a small amount of Teflon tape on the threads?


Hard to tell for sure but I think it is leaking from around the threads. I did not try Teflon tape but I did try Loctite thread sealant and this did not work!!

I know this should be simple but it is kicking my but!


----------



## Rbby258

Teflon tape will fix it


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Teflon tape will fix it


I will get some and try it but I have used the thread sealant on HP applications the same stuff is used here and never had leaks around the threads. and did not have to let it cure either.. it is almost like the surface of the bitspower fittings is not large enough for these sensors to seal!!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I will get some and try it but I have used the thread sealant on HP applications the same stuff is used here and never had leaks around the threads. and did not have to let it cure either.. it is almost like the surface of the bitspower fittings is not large enough for these sensors to seal!!


Yeah with lots of teflon tape it will, had to do it myself once


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Yeah with lots of teflon tape it will, had to do it myself once


Thanks for this info.

I am not sure if I am going to do this or use a Q block and the monsoon Temp sensor.

I really like the looks of the Monsoon sensors better and I have them but the only thing I wonder about is how they play with the AQ6.. I checked all the spec's out and should be the same but wanted to know if anyone else had used these??


----------



## kpoeticg

As long as the sensors are 10k, they should be fine with the Aquaero. Just sync everything up when your systems powered down.

I don't know what to tell you about the leaking. I have 2 of the Phobya inline sensors on my rad ports right now. One's connected to that BP E-Adapter i have to use. No leaks at all. Thread tape is usually the first thing i try when i have a leak


----------



## seross69

Cooking ribs at Lake lanier


----------



## mandrix

With those flow through sensors, you have to carefully tighten the threads and make sure the oring doesn't move.....I used to have a problem with them but after having them on and off so many times not so much...also they have less leakage problems when screwed into something with a large base...for example a bitspower pass through fitting or anything with a large contact area to keep the oring from shifting. If you have to disassemble them from the loop oftem, try to take apart from the internal threaded side....the internal threads are no problem.
HTH.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Cooking ribs at Lake lanier


I think I need to make a trip up there lol


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Cooking ribs at Lake lanier
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


[quote name="seross69" url="/t/1374618/sponsored-excessive-insanity-2-computers-in-a-case-labs-tx10-d-with-double-pedestals-sponsored-by-ek-water-blocks/3600#post_22226445"]Cooking ribs at Lake lanier


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Hand over the food this is a building site not a kooking site. "jamie jamie". Stop teasing us.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think I need to make a trip up there lol


better hurry!! Not going to be anything but pork kababs left. Ukraining style


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol maybe next time


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lol maybe next time


I started to put up an invite but did not think i could get anyone to come!!!!


----------



## seross69

Well just found out I have 2 days left to build and then leave for work on Friday!! So hope to get leak fixed tomorrow and motherboard tubed up!!


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lol maybe next time
> 
> 
> 
> I started to put up an invite but did not think i could get anyone to come!!!!
Click to expand...

 I was busy today anyway, darnit.


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 
> 
> I like the blue glow. I know will lose some of it when it is filled with water but I think it might be ok??


I know you probably won't have time before you leave on this trip, but could you test these again with water in the tube and 45 and 90 degree bends? I was planning to use clear tube with white pastel coolant, but I am wondering now how it would look to use white tube with the white led plugs and distilled water.


----------



## lukec

Hi guys planning my second gaming build and am hoping this will last me a long time. Here are the components: intel i7 4960x 15mb cache,6 cores 12 threads 3.6ghz and 4.0 with turbo. 64gb of Corsairs dominator platinum 1866mhz ram. 4x4tb wd sata and 4x512gb samsung pro series ssd. graphics quad nvidia titan gtx 780 black edition. Should get unbeatable graphic







For liquid cooling for cpu I'm getting a cooler master glacier 360mm I which so be fantastic for extreme cooling. Thinking about a 480mm cpu cooler as well. For the nvidia titan black I'm liquid cooling all of them so that under load they will be 25 or 30 Celsius with a nzxt g10 with a 92mm stock fan.Requires patience to take out the standard fan and replace it with liquid cooling but should be ok. For my mother board I'm going for a Big Bang x power 2, military class 3, 7 pci express 3.0 x16 lanes,usb 3.0 x4,usb 2.0 x 6,supports raid 0/1/5/10 supports 128gb ram but I'm Not sure this is possible because 8x8=64gb ram. Planning to put extra usb 3.0 headers if the titans don't take up all the room. Next up is the fans and from what I've seen they're very very fast and good for getting rid of heat: there called delta mega fast 120mm Here are some details: Specifications
Dimensions: 120 x 120 x 38 mm
Power Leads Length: 300 mm
Rated Voltage: 12 V DC
Operating Voltage: 8.0 to 13.2 V DC
Input Current: 4.00 A
Input Power: 48.00 W
Speed: 7160 RPM
Max. Airflow: 252.85 CFM
7.160 m^3/min
Max. Air Pressure: 1.412 IN H2O
35.877 mmH2O
Noise: 66.5 dBA.
I think 7160rpm is insanely fast for a standard 120mm fan! I am going to be using for my psu 3x Hercules 1600watt to power everything up. Hopefully won't take out all the lights in the neighbourhood lol!! And I leave the best till last : I will be using the magnum tx10 probaly biggest non server case. Here are the detailed speciations: Standard Features/Equipment TX10-D (Dual Vertical MB):

All aluminum construction - .090" (2.3mm) chassis .063"(1.6mm) doors/covers
Two Slide out MB trays with Tech Station Kits
One Flex-Bay HDD cage assembly (4 drive capacity)
Six solid single bay filler plates and nine solid triple bay cover plates.
Filler plates for PCI slots, and three PSU openings. Four sets of mounting brackets for 5.25" devices (MAC-125)
Anti-vandal style switches (power & reset) and 30" fully sleeved wiring harnesses: blue ring for power and red dot for HDD activity.
4 PSU mounting locations
Four rubber feet with screws
HD Casters (100 lbs each)
Misc. hardware: Thumbscrews, MB standoffs, Tie-wraps, etc.
Available in black matte, white matte and gray primer (gray primer is not a cosmetic finish)
Specifications:

Size: 20.63"W x 36.25"H x 30.38"D (524mm x 921mm x 772mm)*
19" Rack Space: 8U (9U on TX10-V)
PCI Slots: 10
Form Factor: mATX, ATX, SSI-CEB, EATX, SSI.EEB, XL-ATX, HPTX MB tray dimensions: 13.60" x 15.00" (346mm x 381mm)
Max Radiator Size: 140.9 (with available Super Mount - Radiator mounts purchased separately)
Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
Flex-Bays (5.25" Bays): 36
HDD Capacity: 48 (using Flex-Bay Mounts - other mounts will be available)
Weight: 70 lbs.

XL Window: 14.75"(375mm) x 14.75"(375mm) x .12"(3mm)
XXL Window: 22.75"(578mm) x 14.75"(375mm) x .19"(5mm) (Clear and Gray only)

* Note: Sizes shown are for the case only. Rubber feet add .75" (19mm) to height, standard casters add 3.00" (76mm), SD casters add 3.94" (100mm)

150mm Extended top cover adds 5.25" (146mm) to the overall height. I plan to fill the entire case up till full but will give me an extreme gamer,designers,benchmarking desktop pc. I have a budget of around £15,000 but I think it will only cost me £10,000. I have included pictures below and please comment.














[/URL]content/type/61/id/2005652/width/200/height/400etic finish)
Specifications:

Size: 20.63"W x 36.25"H x 30.38"D (524mm x 921mm x 772mm)*
19" Rack Space: 8U (9U on TX10-V)
PCI Slots: 10
Form Factor: mATX, ATX, SSI-CEB, EATX, SSI.EEB, XL-ATX, HPTX MB tray dimensions: 13.60" x 15.00" (346mm x 381mm)
Max Radiator Size: 140.9 (with available Super Mount - Radiator mounts purchased separately)
Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
Flex-Bays (5.25" Bays): 36
HDD Capacity: 48 (using Flex-Bay Mounts - other mounts will be available)
Weight: 70 lbs.

XL Window: 14.75"(375mm) x 14.75"(375mm) x .12"(3mm)
XXL Window: 22.75"(578mm) x 14.75"(375mm) x .19"(5mm) (Clear and Gray only)

* Note: Sizes shown are for the case only. Rubber feet add .75" (19mm) to height, standard casters add 3.00" (76mm), SD casters add 3.94" (100mm)

150mm Extended top cover adds 5.25" (146mm) to the overall height.


----------



## lukec

Hi guys planning my second gaming build and am hoping this will last me a long time. Here are the components: intel i7 4960x 15mb cache,6 cores 12 threads 3.6ghz and 4.0 with turbo. 64gb of Corsairs dominator platinum 1866mhz ram. 4x4tb wd sata and 4x512gb samsung pro series ssd. graphics quad nvidia titan gtx 780 black edition. Should get unbeatable graphic







For liquid cooling for cpu I'm getting a cooler master glacier 360mm I which so be fantastic for extreme cooling. Thinking about a 480mm cpu cooler as well. For the nvidia titan black I'm liquid cooling all of them so that under load they will be 25 or 30 Celsius with a nzxt g10 with a 92mm stock fan.Requires patience to take out the standard fan and replace it with liquid cooling but should be ok. For my mother board I'm going for a Big Bang x power 2, military class 3, 7 pci express 3.0 x16 lanes,usb 3.0 x4,usb 2.0 x 6,supports raid 0/1/5/10 supports 128gb ram but I'm Not sure this is possible because 8x8=64gb ram. Planning to put extra usb 3.0 headers if the titans don't take up all the room. Next up is the fans and from what I've seen they're very very fast and good for getting rid of heat: there called delta mega fast 120mm Here are some details: Specifications
Dimensions: 120 x 120 x 38 mm
Power Leads Length: 300 mm
Rated Voltage: 12 V DC
Operating Voltage: 8.0 to 13.2 V DC
Input Current: 4.00 A
Input Power: 48.00 W
Speed: 7160 RPM
Max. Airflow: 252.85 CFM
7.160 m^3/min
Max. Air Pressure: 1.412 IN H2O
35.877 mmH2O
Noise: 66.5 dBA.
I think 7160rpm is insanely fast for a standard 120mm fan! I am going to be using for my psu 3x Hercules 1600watt to power everything up. Hopefully won't take out all the lights in the neighbourhood lol!! And I leave the best till last : I will be using the magnum tx10 probaly biggest non server case. Here are the detailed speciations: Standard Features/Equipment TX10-D (Dual Vertical MB):

All aluminum construction - .090" (2.3mm) chassis .063"(1.6mm) doors/covers
Two Slide out MB trays with Tech Station Kits
One Flex-Bay HDD cage assembly (4 drive capacity)
Six solid single bay filler plates and nine solid triple bay cover plates.
Filler plates for PCI slots, and three PSU openings. Four sets of mounting brackets for 5.25" devices (MAC-125)
Anti-vandal style switches (power & reset) and 30" fully sleeved wiring harnesses: blue ring for power and red dot for HDD activity.
4 PSU mounting locations
Four rubber feet with screws
HD Casters (100 lbs each)
Misc. hardware: Thumbscrews, MB standoffs, Tie-wraps, etc.
Available in black matte, white matte and gray primer (gray primer is not a cosmetic finish)
Specifications:

Size: 20.63"W x 36.25"H x 30.38"D (524mm x 921mm x 772mm)*
19" Rack Space: 8U (9U on TX10-V)
PCI Slots: 10
Form Factor: mATX, ATX, SSI-CEB, EATX, SSI.EEB, XL-ATX, HPTX MB tray dimensions: 13.60" x 15.00" (346mm x 381mm)
Max Radiator Size: 140.9 (with available Super Mount - Radiator mounts purchased separately)
Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
Flex-Bays (5.25" Bays): 36
HDD Capacity: 48 (using Flex-Bay Mounts - other mounts will be available)
Weight: 70 lbs.

XL Window: 14.75"(375mm) x 14.75"(375mm) x .12"(3mm)
XXL Window: 22.75"(578mm) x 14.75"(375mm) x .19"(5mm) (Clear and Gray only)

* Note: Sizes shown are for the case only. Rubber feet add .75" (19mm) to height, standard casters add 3.00" (76mm), SD casters add 3.94" (100mm)

150mm Extended top cover adds 5.25" (146mm) to the overall height. I plan to fill the entire case up till full but will give me an extreme gamer,designers,benchmarking desktop pc. I have a budget of around £15,000 but I think it will only cost me £10,000. I have included pictures below and please comment.














[/URL]content/type/61/id/2005652/width/200/height/400etic finish)
Specifications:

Size: 20.63"W x 36.25"H x 30.38"D (524mm x 921mm x 772mm)*
19" Rack Space: 8U (9U on TX10-V)
PCI Slots: 10
Form Factor: mATX, ATX, SSI-CEB, EATX, SSI.EEB, XL-ATX, HPTX MB tray dimensions: 13.60" x 15.00" (346mm x 381mm)
Max Radiator Size: 140.9 (with available Super Mount - Radiator mounts purchased separately)
Cooling Tower Clearance: 180mm
Flex-Bays (5.25" Bays): 36
HDD Capacity: 48 (using Flex-Bay Mounts - other mounts will be available)
Weight: 70 lbs.

XL Window: 14.75"(375mm) x 14.75"(375mm) x .12"(3mm)
XXL Window: 22.75"(578mm) x 14.75"(375mm) x .19"(5mm) (Clear and Gray only)

* Note: Sizes shown are for the case only. Rubber feet add .75" (19mm) to height, standard casters add 3.00" (76mm), SD casters add 3.94" (100mm)

150mm Extended top cover adds 5.25" (146mm) to the overall height.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> I know you probably won't have time before you leave on this trip, but could you test these again with water in the tube and 45 and 90 degree bends? I was planning to use clear tube with white pastel coolant, but I am wondering now how it would look to use white tube with the white led plugs and distilled water.


@sadeter I can do this but it will be June before I can do this. I do have both 90 and 45 degree fittings.

Or when I come back you can come to the shop/office and do it and we can document it...


----------



## seross69

Well got the Temp sensor to stop leaking. I know what is different but it is not leaking on the Q-Block now and have had the pump on and still no leaks, Not there any way!!







Finding lots of other leaks but not letting them bother me and I guess it is to be expected when you have like 40 or 50 points that can leak!! Going to six radiators(Parallel), 4 water blocks. and 2 Reservoirs, 8 temps sensors and 2 flow sensors, plush all the fittings to make this work. Looks good when it is running I will post some picks and video before the night is over!! Just have to solve a leak on a water block looks like it might be stripped. going to go back tonight and fix this and take pictures and video...


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @sadeter I can do this but it will be June before I can do this. I do have both 90 and 45 degree fittings.
> 
> Or when I come back you can come to the shop/office and do it and we can document it...


Cool. That'd be fun to try and work out.


----------



## seross69

My daughter got sick so I was not able to finish stopping the leaks and get pictures and video like I wanted so it will have to be after june 3. I am flying to Qatar to work tomorrow.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Yeah, that sound like our last weekend, and most of this week...
Sickness and no time to do anything.

Hope all's well!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

I don't know if any of you guys have been to the Persian Gulf area but if not dont it is so so hot. was 105 with 80% humidity today and that is not hot for here. Plus I dont trust any country that makes it women cover from head to toe and serves no alcohol!!!!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I don't know if any of you guys have been to the Persian Gulf area but if not dont it is so so hot. was 105 with 80% humidity today and that is not hot for here. Plus I dont trust any country that makes it women cover from head to toe and serves no alcohol!!!!!!!!


Ye lost also a lot of weight in the middle east. Eating salt tablets and having many drinks.








The best thing was the double pay


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Ye lost also a lot of weight in the middle east. Eating salt tablets and having many drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing was the double pay


I wish I was getting double pay but just normal pay!!! and no drinks!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I wish I was getting double pay but just normal pay!!! and no drinks!!!!!


Well the see the covering as a surprice. You never no what you get :









"The can wake me up for this one "


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I don't know if any of you guys have been to the Persian Gulf area but if not dont it is so so hot. was 105 with 80% humidity today and that is not hot for here. Plus I dont trust any country that makes it women cover from head to toe and serves no alcohol!!!!!!!!


Thank yourself lucky, it hammered down with rain today and the Shard in London was hit by lightening.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I don't know if any of you guys have been to the Persian Gulf area but if not dont it is so so hot. was 105 with 80% humidity today and that is not hot for here. Plus I dont trust any country that makes it women cover from head to toe and serves no alcohol!!!!!!!!


Walked off the ramp of a C130 in Crete and about passed out....must have been 110 or >. But I only had to work 2 days and show up for morning formations at the NATO base so I spent 2 weeks piddling around Xania or the beach. Long walk back to the NATO base when you're drunk....lol.

Stay out of trouble in the desert sands......


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Walked off the ramp of a C130 in Crete and about passed out....must have been 110 or >. But I only had to work 2 days and show up for morning formations at the NATO base so I spent 2 weeks piddling around Xania or the beach. Long walk back to the NATO base when you're drunk....lol.
> 
> Stay out of trouble in the desert sands......


Real hard to get in trouble here!!!


----------



## seross69

5 to 6 days then I will leave this hell and head home!! to peace and quite as wife and daughter is gone to ukraine!!!! me and my oldest is going to travel, move and build computer!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 5 to 6 days then I will leave this hell and head home!! to peace and quite as wife and daughter is gone to ukraine!!!! me and my oldest is going to travel, move and build computer!!!!


Traveling is good. "send nice pictures". Moving you mention that before. Building "ye that is the best news" more pictures.
Just received my motherboard for my testbench "asus black edition\ waiting for the new fullcover waterblock from EK".









Just one more week well when you are bussy time goos fast.

Hope to read from you again.


----------



## kingchris

"leave this hell" you love it


----------



## mandrix

Hope your family stays safe in Ukraine.

Are you moving? Doesn't sound like fun.....I don't plan to ever move again unless I win the lotto.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hope your family stays safe in Ukraine.
> 
> Are you moving? Doesn't sound like fun.....I don't plan to ever move again unless I win the lotto.


Seeing the fishing program on National.

"Yes i like Florida" (WHEN I WIN THE LOTTERY).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hope your family stays safe in Ukraine.
> 
> Are you moving? Doesn't sound like fun.....I don't plan to ever move again unless I win the lotto.


Yes I also hope they stay safe but can not worry about everything. yes moving to new place in atlanta to get in better school district. the one I am in now the school is rated a 3 out of 10!! where we are moving is a 9 out of 10.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Seeing the fishing program on National.
> 
> "Yes i like Florida" (WHEN I WIN THE LOTTERY).


Lots of good fishing here. Many parts of Florida have a lot of fresh water lakes, so it's usually never a long drive to fish for bass or crappie. Of course, no matter where you live in Florida either the Atlantic or the Gulf is never far away.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I also hope they stay safe but can not worry about everything. yes moving to new place in atlanta to get in better school district. the one I am in now the school is rated a 3 out of 10!! where we are moving is a 9 out of 10.


Well good luck with your move...I don't envy you!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well good luck with your move...I don't envy you!


thanks but I will be able to do it over a period of weeks and going to hire someone to move the furniture and boxes, so hope it will not be 2 bad!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thanks but I will be able to do it over a period of weeks and going to hire someone to move the furniture and boxes, so hope it will not be 2 bad!!


How about your old computer stuf "hi hi".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> How about your old computer stuf "hi hi".


I don't understand of course computer I have at house will go also and I will have time to build!!


----------



## kaistledine

That is one of the best looking computers ive ever seen !!! cant wait to see the end result . subbed !


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> That is one of the best looking computers ive ever seen !!! cant wait to see the end result . subbed !


thanks and welcome for the ride.


----------



## kaistledine

How much did the whole build cost ? parts wise not just labour costs


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I don't understand of course computer I have at house will go also and I will have time to build!!


I guess it is a bad day for fishing on OCN. "The not realy bite".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> How much did the whole build cost ? parts wise not just labour costs


enough!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Lots of good fishing here. Many parts of Florida have a lot of fresh water lakes, so it's usually never a long drive to fish for bass or crappie. Of course, no matter where you live in Florida either the Atlantic or the Gulf is never far away.


Oh yeah, you're up there, aren't you?

Yeah, there's a ton of that here... central Florida especially is one giant sinkhole forming over time in the Limestone bedrock, not to mention all of the young and old manmade lakes around.

I live in Orlando (technically), but I'm only 35 minutes from Cocoa Beach by the Beachline Expressway.
(I mean I hate the beach, but it's a fun fact...







Wife and kids love it though!!!)

Thanks - T


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Oh yeah, you're up there, aren't you?
> 
> Yeah, there's a ton of that here... central Florida especially is one giant sinkhole forming over time in the Limestone bedrock, not to mention all of the young and old manmade lakes around.
> 
> I live in Orlando (technically), but I'm only 35 minutes from Cocoa Beach by the Beachline Expressway.
> (I mean I hate the beach, but it's a fun fact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and kids love it though!!!)
> 
> Thanks - T


Yep. I'm from Lakeland originally though. Growing up I fished the lakes and phosphate pits all over Polk County.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> enough!!


For that answer you have to wait "HE IS JUST STARTING UP"











It is no fun talking about how much it cost "my wife doesn't want to no" ( lets keep it this way) .


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yep. I'm from Lakeland originally though. Growing up I fished the lakes and phosphate pits all over Polk County.


Not to (again) hijack Scott's thread, but I think we had this conversation about us both being from Lakeland before...









Thanks - T


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Not to (again) hijack Scott's thread, but I think we had this conversation about us both being from Lakeland before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Two or three times I think.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Two or three times I think.


Or more


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Not to (again) hijack Scott's thread, but I think we had this conversation about us both being from Lakeland before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Two or three times I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Or more


Hmmm. Probably ought to have it 3 or 4 more times then, I reckon. Just to make sure everyone knows, right?


----------



## wthenshaw

Just add it to the OP and thread title


----------



## seross69

Got E-tickets and will be flying home tomorrow night here!!! YAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH






























I will be in Atlanta around 1PM on friday!!


----------



## kingchris

have a good flight and dont drink too much.
- - - - - - - - - - -- - - ^

did i just type that


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> have a good flight and dont drink too much.
> - - - - - - - - - - -- - - ^
> 
> did i just type that


why not?????


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> why not?????


A nice COOL DRINK WHIT ICE IN IT "YE who can resist that".


----------



## seross69

yes who can resist the 1st, 2nd 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th where it stops no one knows!!! wife not at home so lets have some fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! saturday I will go get my oldest daughter shes 16 so she can drive back to atlanta!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> A nice COOL DRINK WHIT ICE IN IT "YE who can resist that".


Or just in a nice frosty pint glass


----------



## seross69

Home and have oldest here with me!! my 16yr old daughter. going to go to home depot when it opens to get a MDF board to make a bending jig with!!

And fix the leak I had when I left!!


----------



## seross69

Waterflowing.zip 1948k .zip file


Progress got the leak fixed and the water running through my reservoirs for the hot side of the tec's Sorry for bad photo's but had to use camera phone since I forgot the camera.




how do you attach a video?? mp4? never mind I just zipped it so you will have to down load it to see it.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Waterflowing.zip 1948k .zip file
> 
> 
> Progress got the leak fixed and the water running through my reservoirs for the hot side of the tec's Sorry for bad photo's but had to use camera phone since I forgot the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you attach a video?? mp4? never mind I just zipped it so you will have to down load it to see it.


Great to hear that you made some progress.

About the video. Make a you tube acount and download it like i did it. the copy the url in to you buildlog.
















You help me and i help you my friend.


----------



## mandrix

Wow. That's a bunch of water!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wow. That's a bunch of water!


you got that right between the 6 rads and the reservoirs it was almost 3 gallons


----------



## DarthBaggins

It's finally got water flowing through it, and guessing not a leak to be seen


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> It's finally got water flowing through it, and guessing not a leak to be seen


Yes got water flowing through the Hot side of the Chiller and the reservoirs!!


----------



## seross69

Time for another small update!!!



A bending jig I made using the Monsoon Mandrels!! It is just for 90's for right now as I get good at it them I will try and do others.



As you can see FrozenQ made a mistake with the reservoirs and they have 2 different color helix's in them. I just have to decide what one I like better now. I think I will wait and compare them to the blue led's in the blocks.



First 90 I made looks a lot better than using all of the fittings!!! At least to me!!



Another angle of the same 90!!

*TRYING* to get the *Excessive Insanity* going again while I also move!!!


----------



## TATH

Now i see how the Monsoon mandrel works. Do you also have a block for adjustable angles.

The colors in the res "i ask myself how can it hapen \ did you got them not in the same time\ or how strange you did not mix them without noticing it".

Or can it be that you have two different coolant fluids.

You giving us a puzzle i think.


----------



## seross69

yes the Monsoon Mandrel set has 45, 30, 180 mandrels.

I bought the reservoirs at the same time but received one to make sure it was what I wanted and then got the other about 2 to 3 months later. FrozenQ has said they would exchange it for me... so not worried about this. I just have distilled water in it right now.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes the Monsoon Mandrel set has 45, 30, 180 mandrels.
> 
> I bought the reservoirs at the same time but received one to make sure it was what I wanted and then got the other about 2 to 3 months later. FrozenQ has said they would exchange it for me... so not worried about this. I just have distilled water in it right now.


That is good news that you can swap them for new ones. You only loose som time.


----------



## seross69

getting work done and some progress. See below pictures





The *Monsoon Hardline* I like it so much and when you figure out how to bend it then you don't need as many fittings!!





I like the way it lights up with the *Monsoon Light Ports*









Here is everything connected and it lights so so good especially when I get the LED's in the blocks going!!


----------



## seross69

Going to mount the dual pumps and 400mm reservors !!!


----------



## vaporizer

lookin good


----------



## VSG

How are you fitting in the 400mm reservoirs? They pretty much take up the entire motherboard compartment.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How are you fitting in the 400mm reservoirs? They pretty much take up the entire motherboard compartment.


Did not get to do it today felt a little bad just went and planed but I think I have a good plan!! hope to have pictures to show you tommorrow!!


----------



## VSG

Sounds good, I look forward to it.


----------



## Sykrui

Looks cool. thats the 16mm tube and fittings right cos i am looking at that same cpu block and was wanting to make sure they will fit. not going to be useing the 90d bends just the normal fitting right on to the block.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sykrui*
> 
> Looks cool. thats the 16mm tube and fittings right cos i am looking at that same cpu block and was wanting to make sure they will fit. not going to be useing the 90d bends just the normal fitting right on to the block.


yeah its the 5/8" OD Hardline tube


----------



## seross69

How to put two 400mm Reservoirs in a Case!!! @geggeg here you go !!!











Well I can see now I need to change some of my fittings because the black has came off of them!!



For all you guys that said it could not be done or would not look right I like it and think it looks good and will look even better with colored fluid in it!!

now this is some *Excessive Insanity* 800mm of reservoirs and 2 EK Dual D5 pumps!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

What no LEDs on the tubes coming and going to/from the reservoirs lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What no LEDs on the tubes coming and going to/from the reservoirs lol


They will be dont worry about that just made a quick mock-up and the monsoon fittings are exactly the same as the bits-power i used here!!


----------



## VSG

Nicely done with the 400mm reservoirs. I have never used D5 pumps before so I didn't bother to check if they could be used aligned as you did. Maybe I will get a mcp35x2 top for the two single mcp35x pumps I have, use that dual pump setup for GPU loop and then get 2 D5 Varios for the other two loops and call it a day.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nicely done with the 400mm reservoirs. I have never used D5 pumps before so I didn't bother to check if they could be used aligned as you did. Maybe I will get a mcp35x2 top for the two single mcp35x pumps I have, use that dual pump setup for GPU loop and then get 2 D5 Varios for the other two loops and call it a day.


Well any of the pumps can just need to make sure the highest water level is above the pumps so that you can make sure they are being feed!!


----------



## VSG

True but having the inlet to the pump above the outlet from the reservoir adds a weak point where any leakage means instant pump death.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> True but having the inlet to the pump above the outlet from the reservoir adds a weak point where any leakage means instant pump death.


Well the reservoirs outlet is level with the pumps and there are rads above the reservoirs so don't really see where this is a weak point as if you have enough of a leak to lose that much fluid you will have dead pumps no matter what!!! IMHO


----------



## VSG

True, I didn't consider the rads up top. Thanks again!


----------



## mandrix

400ml reservoirs looking good.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 400ml reservoirs looking good.


Going to look even better filled with blue fluid!!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Holy crap it's starting to actually look like a computer!


----------



## kingchris

very nice, i dont think its excessive at all!! IT NEEDS MORE!!!!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Holy crap it's starting to actually look like a computer!


yes it is and I am getting more excited about it now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> very nice, i dont think its excessive at all!! IT NEEDS MORE!!!!!!


More of what??

Well going to take oldest daughter to 6-Flags today so no building just hope I do not die on the Roller Coasters!!


----------



## seross69

Would it be OK to mount the pumps just using Velcro with a neoprene pad under them??


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Would it be OK to mount the pumps just using Velcro with a neoprene pad under them??


Try it and see.


----------



## seross69

Pulled into waffle house close to 6 flags to have big breakfast. Knew it was not nice area and was playing with my daughter and daid hope some one was not killed. It was closed so i ask a waffle house employee why and was told because cook shot and killed a customer!!!! OMG


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Pulled into waffle house close to 6 flags to have big breakfast. Knew it was not nice area and was playing with my daughter and daid hope some one was not killed. It was closed so i ask a waffle house employee why and was told because cook shot and killed a customer!!!! OMG


Jeezus - Oh Crap!

Video: Waffle House employee shoots, kills customer | FOX 5

FULTON COUNTY, Ga. - One man is dead after an altercation at a Waffle House restaurant in Fulton County.

The Fulton County Medical Examiner's Office has identified the victim as Adrian Mosley, 33, of Atlanta.

The shooting happened on the 4300 block of Fulton Industrial Boulevard around 4:30 a.m. Friday.

According to the Fulton County police spokesperson, a Waffle House employee and Mosley got into an argument inside the restaurant. During the argument the employee retrieved a handgun and shot Mosley.

Mosley died on the scene. And the employee was taken into custody.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sounds about right for that area, lol. I tend to stay away from that section of Atlanta/ Mableton


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Sounds about right for that area, lol. I tend to stay away from that section of Atlanta/ Mableton


I agree but thought it would be ok for breakfast before 6 flags!! Shows what i got to think with!! Lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well more than likely it would've been safe for breakfast if the cook hadn't had an altercation the night before, lol


----------



## seross69

Great day today with my Daughter!!!!! tomorrow pictures of how I put light tubes in the EK 400mm reservoirs!!!


----------



## SinatraFan

what tube were you planning to use. I couldn't find anything to work with my EK res's


----------



## seross69

Well I am not sure yet about the idea I had for light tubes!! Tell me if you think this is going to work or how I might could do it better.




The 400mm Reservoir from EK!!! A great looking reservoir to me the only fault I can find with it is that it does not have a light tube like some of the other reservoirs..




So After thinking long and hard on how to solve this problem I decided to use a 200mm inner tube with a multiport top!!





As you can see the multiport top has 5 inlets..



I installed the 200mm inner tube in the top!




For the light I am using the Monsoon light led fittings. Because I want a seal with the inner tube so that water will not fill it and the light can shine down through air!!




With the light port above the inner tube like this no water will go into the tube.




I filled the reservoir with water and powered on the wide angled LED that comes with the Monsoon light port.





Here I changed it to the narrow beam LED and installed it in the case it seems like the narrow beam is doing better. But still not as good as I had hoped.

I am think maybe with the UV Blue Mayhems dye it will glow more or 2 other options
1st to frost the inner tube or get a solid piece of clear acrylic to put inside the inner tube.

Any more ideas?????


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I am not sure yet about the idea I had for light tubes!! Tell me if you think this is going to work or how I might could do it better.
> 
> As you can see the multiport top has 5 inlets..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed the 200mm inner tube in the top!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the light I am using the Monsoon light led fittings. Because I want a seal with the inner tube so that water will not fill it and the light can shine down through air!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the light port above the inner tube like this no water will go into the tube.
> 
> I filled the reservoir with water and powered on the wide angled LED that comes with the Monsoon light port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Here I changed it to the narrow beam LED and installed it in the case it seems like the narrow beam is doing better. But still not as good as I had hoped.
> 
> I am think maybe with the UV Blue Mayhems dye it will glow more or 2 other options
> 1st to frost the inner tube or get a solid piece of clear acrylic to put inside the inner tube.
> 
> Any more ideas?????


Get a Aqualis 880 ml with 6 leds in them









Or put a ledstring around it


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Get a Aqualis 880 ml with 6 leds in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or put a ledstring around it


The Aqualis is not big enough!! it is only 250mm tall.. So not excessive enough!!


----------



## VSG

Join two of them with adapters for a 500 mm reservoir. That enough for you?


----------



## mandrix

You could do like FrozenQ and dissect a cathode light for the element and suspend it inside the tube.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Join two of them with adapters for a 500 mm reservoir. That enough for you?


Dont believe that this would work the 400 does not have much room to spare!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> You could do like FrozenQ and dissect a cathode light for the element and suspend it inside the tube.


Now that is a Idea I need to think about and how to make it work....


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> The Aqualis is not big enough!! it is only 250mm tall.. So not excessive enough!!


The res itself yes . Complete it is 300 tall. 80 mm diameter borium glas "top quality so top excessive".


----------



## kingchris

to make the light stand out more, cut some grooves or drill some holes in the inner tube.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> to make the light stand out more, cut some grooves or drill some holes in the inner tube.


That is a good idee "make grooves on the outside of the inner tube\ it will reflect the led light" .

VERRY GOOD IDEE


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingchris*
> 
> to make the light stand out more, cut some grooves or drill some holes in the inner tube.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> That is a good idee "make grooves on the outside of the inner tube\ it will reflect the led light" .
> 
> VERRY GOOD IDEE


Those might be good idea but I think I am going to wait and see what it looks like filled with water and the blue UV dye!!


----------



## VSG

What about water proof led strips like the Bitfenix Alchemy Aqua?


----------



## seross69

A small update... Picture heavy






Now this is getting to be *Excessive Insanity*

Just waiting on a package from PPC and FCPU !! Always forgetting something or not having enough of what I need


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What about water proof led strips like the Bitfenix Alchemy Aqua?


I looked at them and think this is a great idea now just need to figure out how to install these and have it still be sealed where the wires come out!! Dont really think it will be that hard to do.

thinking of some thing like silicon sealant... and still use the light ports just knock the glass end out of it. then fill it with silicon sealant and put the top back on to compress this sealant!!!







need to think on this some more

thanks a lot geggeg


----------



## VSG

Just get a longer strip so that the wires aren't exposed to water at all. But even so, I think they must have thought about this and may have the wires insulated, not sure though!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I looked at them and think this is a great idea now just need to figure out how to install these and have it still be sealed where the wires come out!! Dont really think it will be that hard to do.
> 
> thinking of some thing like silicon sealant... and still use the light ports just knock the glass end out of it. then fill it with silicon sealant and put the top back on to compress this sealant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to think on this some more
> 
> thanks a lot geggeg


just a ledstrip behind the reservoir "vertical".


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just get a longer strip so that the wires aren't exposed to water at all. But even so, I think they must have thought about this and may have the wires insulated, not sure though!


What I am talking about is keeping the air and water in the reservoir when I put these LED strips in the reservoir. Don't see anything that comes with them to do this with!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> just a ledstrip behind the reservoir "vertical".


Can put them behind the reservoirs because that is where the wires are going!!


----------



## seross69

Moving day today!!!







Movers are coming this afternoon to move everything!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Moving day today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movers are coming this afternoon to move everything!!!


Always hated moving....but I will not be moving any more.
Hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Always hated moving....but I will not be moving any more.
> Hope it all goes smoothly for you.


mover canceled on me so we will start at 830 on the morning!! My MRI took 1.5 hours!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well that blows why'd they feel the need to cancel?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> mover canceled on me so we will start at 830 on the morning!! My MRI took 1.5 hours!!!!


MRI? I must have missed something. I scanned back two days, but I came up empty


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well that blows why'd they feel the need to cancel?


Because the guys were sitting there being paid waiting for me to finish with the MRI.,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> MRI? I must have missed something. I scanned back two days, but I came up empty


You are right it has been a while since I said anything about my neck bothering me and causing numbness and pain in my left arm. wanted to look at it and see what is causing this. Because i broke my neck when I was 12 so want to make sure it is not some thing bad.... not worried will find a way to treat it for a long time I am sure!!!!


----------



## mandrix

I've had a few (MRI's) always hated them, I'm claustrophobic. But did you think it would be over with in a few minutes?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I've had a few (MRI's) always hated them, I'm claustrophobic. But did you think it would be over with in a few minutes?


Actually I did think it would be over fast. I was surprised when I called to ask how long it would take and was told 30 minutes and it actually took almost 2 hours in machine due to having to do it 3 different ways. with the contrast and that makes you feel cold and ache or it did me!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually I did think it would be over fast. I was surprised when I called to ask how long it would take and was told 30 minutes and it actually took almost 2 hours in machine due to having to do it 3 different ways. with the contrast and that makes you feel cold and ache or it did me!!


Every time I had one it took a long time, or seemed to anyway. Last few times I would only get in one that was open at both ends, I can't stand being confined where I can't move my arms in every direction.
But good thing I got several of them over the years to prove all the damage my spine and hips have taken from arthritis and just plain hard work.


----------



## seross69

Got the Server Plumbed up!! well after moving all day yesterday I was hurting all over so got up and worked on PC until doctor opened. to find out about MRI!! found out all the disc are compressed and bulging and also have arthritis in neck and this is what is causing the pain in my arm. nothing that can really be done. just got some muscle relaxer and something for pain. high as kite now and sleeping on and off but no more pain!!

but he is what I did.






using a MCP35X with a Black EK-DDC Heatsink Housing on a EK-DDC X-RES 100. The radiator is a white Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 120..

I think this is *Excessive Insanity* to cool a CPU in a media server!!!


----------



## mandrix

I looked for the MCP35x then went back and read about the EK housing, lol, then I found it.
What board/cpu is the server?

Hear ya on the back and neck pain. I've been taking strong pain meds for years, I don't get a buzz but I get a little relief!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I looked for the MCP35x then went back and read about the EK housing, lol, then I found it.
> What board/cpu is the server?
> 
> Hear ya on the back and neck pain. I've been taking strong pain meds for years, I don't get a buzz but I get a little relief!


the board is the Asus Z87-WS
CPU is I5-3570K


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> the board is the Asus Z87-WS
> CPU is I5-3570K


Should be a good dependable board.


----------



## seross69

Well I was dropping some things off at good will and look what I found for 4.99 so I thought I would try it!!!!!!!




A UV dryer for finger nails and Toenails!!!! They use Polish that is actiuvated by UV light like the Monsoon Hard Line is also...





I bought it to try and in 5 minuted I have fully finished hardline ready to be put on!!! all the glue has sealed and cemented the collar and the tube together!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I was dropping some things off at good will and look what I found for 4.99 so I thought I would try it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A UV dryer for finger nails and Toenails!!!! They use Polish that is actiuvated by UV light like the Monsoon Hard Line is also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it to try and in 5 minuted I have fully finished hardline ready to be put on!!! all the glue has sealed and cemented the collar and the tube together!!!!


O O not again. He did it again "Cheap cheap" .
Nice


----------



## mandrix

Ah, that's right, the hardline tubing uses UV cement. Good find!


----------



## sadeter

That is an awesome find. Even on Ebay those UV lamps are going for at least $15 with shipping.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> That is an awesome find. Even on Ebay those UV lamps are going for at least $15 with shipping.


@sadeter Find lots of nice things unopened in box at good will in Atlanta... named brand cloths and other things had Yamaha 7.1 stereo today for 24.99!!! I would have got but already have a nice system!!!!


----------



## sadeter

Which Good Will are you going too?! Mine has a gem every once in a while, but not that good or that often.


----------



## seross69

Wife goes to the one in Buck-head on Roswell road and the one on Buford Highway between Druid hills Road and Clairmont rd always finding good deal and gems there!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Also the one near Perimeter Mall and in Sandy Springs have a few gems weekly in them







Got a photo print for $5 that is worth $800 lol


----------



## mandrix

Where's the beef?


----------



## waslakhani

My 2 Goodwill's near me in johns creek and norcorss never have anything. Except I got pair of oxfords for $5 worth $300


----------



## mandrix

So is this on hold, or what's going on?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Probably on hold, guessing work mainly. Hope a is well man









Oh I did a little upgrading to the Frankenstein


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So is this on hold, or what's going on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Probably on hold, guessing work mainly. Hope a is well man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I did a little upgrading to the Frankenstein


if I ever get out of Qatar and then Bahrain then the build will continue. I was moving last time home and managed to mess up the PC we are using now in the house so I redid it with a Matx z97 board and a 4970 CPU. used a gigabyte board for the first time and i found that it is s great board. actually see some difference between my old asrock z-77 and this especially with the I/O. the Sata raid is super fast have 3 250 gb drives in raid 0 and getting transfer rates of 1500 mb/s according to HD tach.. Also it encodes about 15 to 20% faster the new set up does. that took all of one day and I will never show pictures of it... LOL

Worst part about being here on this rig is it is 14 to 16 hour days in this heat so very seldom have the energy to even read OCN much less post....


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> if I ever get out of Qatar and then Bahrain then the build will continue. I was moving last time home and managed to mess up the PC we are using now in the house so I redid it with a Matx z97 board and a 4970 CPU. used a gigabyte board for the first time and i found that it is s great board. actually see some difference between my old asrock z-77 and this especially with the I/O. the Sata raid is super fast have 3 250 gb drives in raid 0 and getting transfer rates of 1500 mb/s according to HD tach.. Also it encodes about 15 to 20% faster the new set up does. that took all of one day and I will never show pictures of it... LOL
> 
> Worst part about being here on this rig is it is 14 to 16 hour days in this heat so very seldom have the energy to even read OCN much less post....


OK, I did not know if you were back to work or still home.
Look forward to picking it back up when you come back.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK, I did not know if you were back to work or still home.
> Look forward to picking it back up when you come back.


thanks to you Mandrix I used a gigabyte board. all the good things you have said about them. plus the price at micro center was awesome too....

Need to get gigabyte to send you a free board as I am sure you have sold a lot of them for them. they need to send you a x99 board!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thanks to you Mandrix I used a gigabyte board. all the good things you have said about them. plus the price at micro center was awesome too....
> 
> Need to get gigabyte to send you a free board as I am sure you have sold a lot of them for them. they need to send you a x99 board!!!


Wouldn't that be nice.lol. Tomorrow I hope to order a 4790K, got my fingers crossed I don't get a dog.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wouldn't that be nice.lol. Tomorrow I hope to order a 4790K, got my fingers crossed I don't get a dog.


I almost got that but since I do not over clock this did not see the reason to get the k version.... sometimes I wish i would have


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm enjoying my 4790k, paired nicely with the z97xSOC-Force mobo ( price was awesome thanks to microcenter's combo deal)


----------



## waslakhani

I wish I had a side job at microcenter so I can get all the employee benefits just to make it close as possible to free.


----------



## dman811

There aren't any MC close to me or in NC where I'm moving to. There is one pretty close to my cousin's house in MA so when I visit them I can go there.


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> I wish I had a side job at microcenter so I can get all the employee benefits just to make it close as possible to free.


+1 to this; if i only had the time.


----------



## mandrix

I've never seen a Microcenter. In fact I haven't been in any kind of store that sells computer parts (other than office supply stores) since 386 days.








Back then I drove 90 miles to buy a ram chip for my video card. The guy wouldn't sell it to me unless I paid him to install it! college town......lol. I ended up ordering one from some computer place in California....weren't no Newegg or anything back then. Joined Sams Club just to buy a 386.


----------



## wthenshaw

I've got an i486 sat on my shelf.


----------



## seross69

HEY HEY HEY

finally heading home tomorrow first flight at 1pm Atlanta time and will be in atlanta at 530 tuesday morning. 5 weeks of extreme heat and work are over but making some money for X99 and 5960X



































only going to have 3 weeks off then back for 6 to 7 weeks!!!

only good thing is every week I work extra I get paid for 2 so 2 extra weeks is a months pay!!!






























but now ready for


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> HEY HEY HEY
> 
> finally heading home tomorrow first flight at 1pm Atlanta time and will be in atlanta at 530 tuesday morning. 5 weeks of extreme heat and work are over but making some money for X99 and 5960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only going to have 3 weeks off then back for 6 to 7 weeks!!!
> 
> only good thing is every week I work extra I get paid for 2 so 2 extra weeks is a months pay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now ready for


Great to hear you're coming home! That was quite a drought we've gone through here!!


----------



## Decryphe

Quote:


> finally heading home tomorrow


What's your work called and what kind of figures do you earn? My girl's brother used to work in the field on oil rigs and the pay was great - working conditions were hard though.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decryphe*
> 
> What's your work called and what kind of figures do you earn? My girl's brother used to work in the field on oil rigs and the pay was great - working conditions were hard though.


Quite a personal question for a public forum, if Scott wants to answer that maybe it should be over PM


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quite a personal question for a public forum, if Scott wants to answer that maybe it should be over PM


I agree, it's bad etiquette to ask what a person makes anyways.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Last I remember he mentioned what he did when he was working on the contracts in I think it was Thailand (can't completely remember).


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I agree, it's bad etiquette to ask what a person makes anyways.


Ha i dont have a problem with that "i earn 10.000 euro a month" . The thing is the wonth give me that. So it is no fun talking about it.

It is talking about building "Dream machines and rigs" .

More news !!! yes

I am in France for a holiday at my parents in law place Dodogne "no not just wine and bbq" . Also work.

Got a phone call from some one how claims he is from microsoft.

If i dont do what he says he is going to shut down my connections.







:gunner2
"he had the nerve to call me back "indien accent . "Yes shure" i dropt the phone in place.

So i am still online.

So Scott it is time to go back to the build.










grtz. from France


----------



## seross69

back home and wife is unpacking boxes and I am having to help I so want to get back to computer!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> back home and wife is unpacking boxes and I am having to help I so want to get back to computer!!!!!


Just tell her you have to check beacause of a leak in the roof


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> back home and wife is unpacking boxes and I am having to help I so want to get back to computer!!!!!


So you survived the heat and made it home and now it's time for those honeydo's, eh?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Just tell her you have to check beacause of a leak in the roof


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So you survived the heat and made it home and now it's time for those honeydo's, eh?


well I guess they are honey do's since we are still living with boxes everywhere.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well I guess they are honey do's since we are still living with boxes everywhere.


Crack the whip and tell her to get moving. lol.


----------



## dman811

Glad to hear your move went well Scott, mine to NC starts in a few hours. Unfortunately my house in NC doesn't have any form of internet so I'll be posting from Denny's until we get that up.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Glad to hear your move went well Scott, mine to NC starts in a few hours. Unfortunately my house in NC doesn't have any form of internet so I'll be posting from Denny's until we get that up.


Good luck with the move!! Dont know if u could move somewhere with no internet!!!!


----------



## dman811

Hopefully I won't be without internet for long.


----------



## Sn3akr

So.. By the time the build is done it's time to upgrade the gear?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn3akr*
> 
> So.. By the time the build is done it's time to upgrade the gear?


I find it amusing you think this build will ever reach a stage close to being done.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn3akr*
> 
> So.. By the time the build is done it's time to upgrade the gear?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I find it amusing you think this build will ever reach a stage close to being done.


unfortunately you both are right!!


----------



## Bart

You'll get it done Scott! You just need a new job and a divorce first, to get rid of the distractions.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You'll get it done Scott! You just need a new job and a divorce first, to get rid of the distractions.


Amen to that Bart, I am going to take some time next week to work on it, unless I die before then....


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Amen to that Bart, I am going to take some time next week to work on it, unless I die before then....


Put me in your will first, so I can get all your nerd gear.







Better option though: stay alive and get er done! Your work schedule is pretty tough for a build this ambitious, especially for a family man, so don't beat yourself up just because it isn't done. Relax buddy, this is YOUR build and it should be completed at YOUR pace. A build this ambitious is never easy, so don't expect that. Gotta take care of the family first, since that's a heck of a lot more important than a PC build.


----------



## SpeedyVT

I'd buy a house with the cost of all those parts! HOLY MOLY!!! Where do I sign up for work?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Put me in your will first, so I can get all your nerd gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better option though: stay alive and get er done! Your work schedule is pretty tough for a build this ambitious, especially for a family man, so don't beat yourself up just because it isn't done. Relax buddy, this is YOUR build and it should be completed at YOUR pace. A build this ambitious is never easy, so don't expect that. Gotta take care of the family first, since that's a heck of a lot more important than a PC build.


thanks for the kind words Bart and you are right it has been hard this summer trying to move and work. Last time I was home I moved everything with my oldest daughters help and when wife got back home and me also all she has was a place full of boxes!!









So been helping with that and a lot of build money and time at Ikea to get storage items. great place chaep and nice looking. Not planning on dieing but planning on building some next week for sure. about got things where I can leave it to the wife since i did all the hard work of boxing up and moving everything..


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thanks for the kind words Bart and you are right it has been hard this summer trying to move and work. Last time I was home I moved everything with my oldest daughters help and when wife got back home and me also all she has was a place full of boxes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So been helping with that and a lot of build money and time at Ikea to get storage items. great place chaep and nice looking. Not planning on dieing but planning on building some next week for sure. about got things where I can leave it to the wife since i did all the hard work of boxing up and moving everything..


Holy crap, I've been away too long. You moved?!?!? Jeebus, I'm out of touch! Did you move the family into the pedestals?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Holy crap, I've been away too long. You moved?!?!? Jeebus, I'm out of touch! Did you move the family into the pedestals?


Could have but did not instead moved about 2 miles to be in the best school zone in atlanta!!!!


----------



## wthenshaw

I thought the build was at a lock up?


----------



## waslakhani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Could have but did not instead moved about 2 miles to be in the best school zone in atlanta!!!!


which county or part of Atlanta?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> which county or part of Atlanta?


Morningside


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not too shabby


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Not too shabby


it is nice neighborhood but just something about it, plus I would rather be outside the circle... great school this is for sure!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> it is nice neighborhood but just something about it, plus I would rather be outside the circle... great school this is for sure!!


Hi Scott,

Yes yes i have to see where that is. And what do i found.

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/Morningside-.dash.-Lenox-Park-Atlanta-GA/pmf,pf_pt/274592_rid/days_sort/33.847037,-84.332771,33.779076,-84.4168_rect/13_zm/

Nice places over there. Plenty of room for building a rig.









The saying 4 beds "the mean bedrooms" !! Strange way to say bedroom. Or 4 baths









I like the green.


----------



## DarthBaggins

We just put Christine's Daughter in Hillside Elementary (Roswell)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> We just put Christine's Daughter in Hillside Elementary (Roswell)


suppose to be a good school also, my daughter loves school so far.


----------



## Rastalicous

Sub'd... just found this build a few days ago gota love it? +5 insanity for monsoons hardline!


----------



## mandrix

Anything going on?


----------



## dman811

Holy hell the price of those houses are outrageous, we're trying to sell the house I'm living in here in CT and we've got both more square footage, a bigger lot and more beds and baths than most of those houses. My town has the worst market in all of CT right now and it really sucks, and we're just about ready to go into foreclosure and let the bank figure it all out. Our listing of 4 bed, 3 bath, 3018 square feet, 1.28 acres is like 1/4 of what you guys have for about the same size or less.

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/Higganum-CT/pmf,pf_pt/38982_rid/days_sort/41.532226,-72.454834,41.393552,-72.710609_rect/11_zm/2_p/


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Holy hell the price of those houses are outrageous, we're trying to sell the house I'm living in here in CT and we've got both more square footage, a bigger lot and more beds and baths than most of those houses. My town has the worst market in all of CT right now and it really sucks, and we're just about ready to go into foreclosure and let the bank figure it all out. Our listing of 4 bed, 3 bath, 3018 square feet, 1.28 acres is like 1/4 of what you guys have for about the same size or less.
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/Higganum-CT/pmf,pf_pt/38982_rid/days_sort/41.532226,-72.454834,41.393552,-72.710609_rect/11_zm/2_p/


Hey dman, is yours the one with the Dell Optiplex, with the Live Laugh Bark thingy on it?? Who owns the Dell??


----------



## dman811

Ding ding ding, we have a winner! The Dell was my mom's office computer but is now my dad's "Card Game Station" as he's named it.


----------



## hypergon

Much excessive build!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypergon*
> 
> Much excessive build!


thanks I hope to get back to it one day!!


----------



## VSG

We love you too, Scott


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> thanks I hope to get back to it one day!!


So - no plans to continue working on the build?


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So - no plans to continue working on the build?


Hi all,

Of course he has plans to go back on the build.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Of course he has plans to go back on the build.


I'm just picking at Scott.
You need a break from things sometimes.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm just picking at Scott.
> You need a break from things sometimes.


We always need a break.









I try to get him out of his cave but i think he is gon in winter sleep


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm just picking at Scott.
> You need a break from things sometimes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> We always need a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to get him out of his cave but i think he is gon in winter sleep


Yes I do plan on getting back to the build and I have just had a lot of real life problems the past 2 months that has been weighing on my mind so could not get in the mood to do anything!!! Some of you know what I am talking about,, the guys that have asked know.. But thank you for everyone's support and I mean that from the bottom of my heart... I will have to make some changes to my extreme build as far as the cooling because of the power limits at new house but will still be a massive over kill rig.. outdated but gives me a excuse to build another one!!!


----------



## VSG

Orrrrrrrrrr.. You build/get built a dedicated 20A circuit for the rig.

I am not sure what happened these past few months, but if there is anything I can do please do let us know.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm just picking at Scott.
> You need a break from things sometimes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> We always need a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to get him out of his cave but i think he is gon in winter sleep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Orrrrrrrrrr.. You build/get built a dedicated 20A circuit for the rig.
> 
> I am not sure what happened these past few months, but if there is anything I can do please do let us know.


actually I had at last house a 15 amp circuit and a 20 amp circuit so I was going to run the PC on the 15 amp and the TEC on the 20 amp. but now not possible especially with the way my mind is...


----------



## seross69

Did try the Kingston Digital HyperX FURY 120GB SSD thru a LSI 9201-16i HBA Card and they were 450 m/b a sec?? good performance for price!!! want to order the new Samsung 850 to see what they are as the 840's are 433 m/b sec...


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Did try the Kingston Digital HyperX FURY 120GB SSD thru a LSI 9201-16i HBA Card and they were 450 m/b a sec?? good performance for price!!! want to order the new Samsung 850 to see what they are as the 840's are 433 m/b sec...


At the moment i use 4 840 pro's dont no what the speed is.
Need new ssd's for my new build so if you have a tip feel free to post it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Look into the Corsair GS 128's (550mb/s rating) and cost around if not less than the Samsungs









last I checked my 840 Pro 128 was rated at 550 mb/s as well, but I would love to get my hands on a couple 850 pros for my Lil Ms Mischief build


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Did try the Kingston Digital HyperX FURY 120GB SSD thru a LSI 9201-16i HBA Card and they were 450 m/b a sec?? good performance for price!!! want to order the new Samsung 850 to see what they are as the 840's are 433 m/b sec...


Check out ADATA SSDs too. I found them to be great little performers at a great price. My S510's are 550mb read / 510 write, and I paid less than $90 each for them (only 120GB though). The ADATA SX900 (256GB) are 550 read / 530 write and only $134.

P.S. I wish you well buddy and hope the bad times turn around soon. And always remember, it's cheaper to have a woman killed than get a divorce. Just sayin'.


----------



## seross69

what is the actually fast M.2 Drives that will operated at 10GB someone side one before but I lost it~!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> what is the actually fast M.2 Drives that will operated at 10GB someone side one before but I lost it~!!


https://www.ramcity.com.au/blog/m.2-ngff-ssd-compatibility-list/189


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> https://www.ramcity.com.au/blog/m.2-ngff-ssd-compatibility-list/189


thanks for this Gerald. that is the link I had before. Just looking and planning..


----------



## andrewx12

Any updates?

It's been a month, Hopefully things have gotten better for you.


----------



## seross69

*I AM Alive*

Well I finally did some work on my rig... As you can see from below. I finally found a use for the 5-way rotary snake. I love the monsoon hardline!!!




I got me a UV light with a fan that is suppose to be used to dry UV Polish on Hands and Feet and it does a great Job on the Hardline fittings. 5 minutes and it is completely cured and ready for use.





Since I have moved I do not have the power for the Chiller I was wanting to build out of the TEC's so I have removed them and after I finish the rig I am going to test them on the bench and see exactly how well my ideas worked...


----------



## Bart

Nice to see you back in action Scott!!


----------



## aaroc

welcome back. What are you using the UV for?


----------



## TATH

He Scott glad your back.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> welcome back. What are you using the UV for?


He's using them to aid in the drying on the hardlines (cure adhesives I'm guessing)

wow look who climbed back on the face of the planet


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> welcome back. What are you using the UV for?


The Monsoon Hardline uses UV activated glue to I use that to dry or cure the glue! Works real good for this...


----------



## seross69

Does this look too bad to anyone??

I sort of like it but now sure..

see below, it is the 5 way snake.





so what you think leave or reroute it???


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Reroute. It looks like you had a part you wanted to use and "found" a place where it would work. You have much more elegant ways to solve in you than this. It doesn't look right.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Reroute. It looks like you had a part you wanted to use and "found" a place where it would work. You have much more elegant ways to solve in you than this. It doesn't look right.


Yes I think you are right I do need to redo that. think I will use bottom port on reservoir and go around pump and up into it. Will be sorta like a U shape run..


----------



## mandrix

Yep, make the acrylic tubing work for you where possible.


----------



## DarthBaggins

If you have more Hardline I would extend the tubing, use a 90 and another short section of tube w/ compression fitting, or you could bend some tubing and save a 90 for somewhere else in the build where needed


----------



## seross69

Update with pictures coming tonight!!!


----------



## seross69

Well I got 3 hours to work on build before I got call that i was finally going to work!! So relived over this and below is what I did..



Since I have decided not to use the LED's *I think I am going to remove all the wires for the LED's what do you guys think??* I was going to leave them there so that I might could use them at a later time but really dont like the wires and they way they look not clean enough for me!!!



Here is another picture and I really like the way it looks nice clean lines to me I know it is not as perfect as the work some of you guys do but I am pleased!!




I like the line from the giant reservoir to the pump alot better like this instead of what I had before and you can see it again below.




Well leaving tommorrow going to work for 3 weeks in the Gulf of Mexico I have not worked their since 2001 but this is just a temporary assignment untill my rig gets to singapore then I will be going there..







Love you long time!!!!







LOL got to love the far east!!!
















*Excessive Insanity
*


----------



## mandrix

Yep tubing looks much better!

Glad to hear about your job, Scott. At least this way you're closer to home, even if out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Wicked_Bass

Subbed, this is amazing I cant wait to see finished project,


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicked_Bass*
> 
> Subbed, this is amazing I cant wait to see finished project,


Haha! Yeah - neither can we!!

Just pickin' on ya Scott!!


----------



## dman811

Can't tell if that is an insult or a complement. Seems more like an insult to me.


----------



## seross69

Well finally back home from work and working on build. I can not access OCN at work as they have it blocked. I about went crazy. But her is some pictures of what I did today!!








*I really Love the Monsoon Hard Line!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bart

Scott, you need to make friends in IT at the new job.







Looking good buddy!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott, you need to make friends in IT at the new job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good buddy!


you are so right about that and I will and find way around it but first need to make good impression and ETC then I will start getting favors..


----------



## seross69

Also I hope to finish the tubing tomorrow and start testing for leaks!!


----------



## TATH

Hi Scott,

Up and running again.

Glad your back.


----------



## dougb62

Yes, it's great to have you back. I was going through *Excessive Insanity* withdrawl!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Yes, it's great to have you back. I was going through *Excessive Insanity* withdrawl!!


Me and u both!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't wait to see it filled, need to finish this before I start on my desk build, lol.


----------



## mandrix

Alright, more excessive madness!!


----------



## seross69

Alright new update and set back!!!





Above is what I got done today and the setback is I ran out of tubing. I had bought 32 feet of it and I have used all of it but the below you can see so not much waste. big case with as many lines as I have you use a lot. I will make a cooling drawing this weekend of what I have done!!



*Excessive Insanity*


----------



## dman811

That's 32 feet worth of tubing?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's 32 feet worth of tubing?


no that is what is left from 32 feet of tubing!! it goes fast when you have two 17" and 2 18" plus four 20 to 22" pieces due to the size of the case!!!!


----------



## dman811

I meant 32 ft inside the case.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I meant 32 ft inside the case.


yes I will use over 50" in total i think!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd shoot closer to 60", better to have excess than run short







and running out is a better problem then some of the other setbacks you've had


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd shoot closer to 60", better to have excess than run short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and running out is a better problem then some of the other setbacks you've had


Yes running out is a lot better than the other problems I have had!! and I ordered 16 more feet and this should be 2 much finally!!!


----------



## seross69

Made a couple of soft tubing to use until i get the hardline and leak testing or i should say repairing.. Lol:thinking:


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Can't tell if that is an insult or a complement. Seems more like an insult to me.


It was meant as a compliment, I love the build. Maybe it came out wrong, sorry.


----------



## ekolog66

Hello, You're making very impressive build, but there's still lot of things that are unclear for me. Build's goal is still unclear, what are you trying to build.
I'm planning to do some interesting builds in the future using STH-10, TH-10A, TX10 (single version). On the last one I want to be build rendering computer using Evga SR-X motherboard. You're project confused me a little by the considering the money spent on this and how right is that money spent. I haven't posted till this time, but I've always been observing your builds progress with big interest and on all of your new posts I think this man won't be able to amaze me more, but you always succeed to amaze me, I'm looking forward to you're build's finish with great patience.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekolog66*
> 
> Hello, You're making very impressive build, but there's still lot of things that are unclear for me. Build's goal is still unclear, what are you trying to build.
> I'm planning to do some interesting builds in the future using STH-10, TH-10A, TX10 (single version). On the last one I want to be build rendering computer using Evga SR-X motherboard. You're project confused me a little by the considering the money spent on this and how right is that money spent. I haven't posted till this time, but I've always been observing your builds progress with big interest and on all of your new posts I think this man won't be able to amaze me more, but you always succeed to amaze me, I'm looking forward to you're build's finish with great patience.


well hope to finish it soon and this has taken so many twist and turns. changes that I can not count them. my main advise is dont try to build so big especially as the first one like I did!!


----------



## ekolog66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> well hope to finish it soon and this has taken so many twist and turns. changes that I can not count them. my main advise is dont try to build so big especially as the first one like I did!!


Thanks for reply, because I have to work on rendering I decided to make this build using HPTX form -factor as I stated above on 2011 socket using 2x Intel Xeon E5-2687W processor on base of motherboard EVGA SR-X Classified. I want to use in one pedestal and on lower section 4x Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 560, 2 radiators on each of processor and on the upper whole radiator'll (as is in your build) be used to cool video cards. Regarding colour, coming from cases big size black colour would be very depressing, so choosing white colour is quite right choice, but black colour would suit STH-10 and TH-10A much more.
p.s Also I'll post small video where is my old periphery.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCsmwgEgaVQ


----------



## marcnz

How does the wife feels?

You have started this conversation in March 2013. We now are Jan 2015 and as far as I can read at the last page (385), you still haven't finished your project.

Does you wife still use her tiny notebook waiting patiently your monster is finished so she can finally do some work on her own?

So 4 individual computers running in one case. How many do you have now running?

When do you think this will finally be over and done with?

Just for curiosity, would you be able to give us a dollar figure of all the investment made? Is it worth doing it? Would you do it again?

I love caselabs products, even if I can't afford any of them now. You probably have the monster of all!

Thanks for sharing.

... still married? LOL


----------



## dman811

The rig is not finished.

He made his wife a computer in a Cooler Master Elite 120 (or was it 130?).

I believe he's only doing 2 now. I think he's got both running.

He's already said that it probably will take a few more years if it ever gets completely finished.

He's already said that he wouldn't be able to give us a dollar estimate of his investment thus far. He's also said that it probably isn't worth it. I think he said he shouldn't have jumped in so deep while being unprepared.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The rig is not finished.
> 
> He made his wife a computer in a Cooler Master Elite 120 (or was it 130?).
> 
> I believe he's only doing 2 now. I think he's got both running.
> 
> He's already said that it probably will take a few more years if it ever gets completely finished.
> 
> He's already said that he wouldn't be able to give us a dollar estimate of his investment thus far. He's also said that it probably isn't worth it. I think he said he shouldn't have jumped in so deep while being unprepared.


Thanks Dman Could not have said it better myself!! I need to do some editing on the title and other things this is for sure.

Actually I had one of them power up but have sold all of it and got a RIVE BE and a 4960x.. not ready to go to x99 yet..

No matter what I have had a lot of fun!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks like some one else is being tempted by the calls of the x99 as well, lol

mainly I see this as a continual project much like my own [email protected] build (which has evolved over the past couple of years), which to me is what makes this addiction hobby soo much fun


----------



## dman811

It is accurately an addiction. Especially when you crave more and are cut off. Basically rehab.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think I've swapped my components (CPU & Mobo) 3 times w/in the past year and looking to go for an x99 setup next myself


----------



## dman811

X99 is an eventual goal for me but I'll probably stick to the mainstream line for gaming. X99 would be my workstation.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks Dman Could not have said it better myself!! I need to do some editing on the title and other things this is for sure.
> 
> Actually I had one of them power up but have sold all of it and got a RIVE BE and a 4960x.. not ready to go to x99 yet..
> 
> No matter what I have had a lot of fun!!


Not a bad move at all Scott. I see no compelling reason to go X99 right now, especially compared to X79. DDR4 is stupid expensive, as are the motherboards, and I don't see a large enough performance leap to justify the cost. I'm waiting until the next platform shift before I even think about upgrading. X79 should be good for quite some time yet.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well think I'll reconfig to acrylic since McMaster Carr has an awesome deal on tubing: ordered 12ft of 1/2OD x 3/8 ID for $14 shipped, next time I'll do will-call since they have a warehouse here in Atl (then it would be $7.50 for 12ft)

So Scott if you need clear tubing for a good price


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well think I'll reconfig to acrylic since McMaster Carr has an awesome deal on tubing: ordered 12ft of 1/2OD x 3/8 ID for $14 shipped, next time I'll do will-call since they have a warehouse here in Atl (then it would be $7.50 for 12ft)
> 
> So Scott if you need clear tubing for a good price


Take a look in the classifieds I am selling a lot of items..


----------



## Bart

Damn you Scott, why couldn't you sell this crap when the Canadian dollar wasn't so weak!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn you Scott, why couldn't you sell this crap when the Canadian dollar wasn't so weak!!


Make a offer I have 3 classifieds!!! Plus one I will be putting up a little later tonight of computer stuff.

Motherboards, memory, video cards, and PCIE SSD Drive!!


----------



## dman811

Such a tease.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Such a tease.


Not a tease have to put daughter in bed


----------



## dman811

By tease I meant posting that stuff when my wallet is empty.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Make a offer I have 3 classifieds!!! Plus one I will be putting up a little later tonight of computer stuff.
> 
> Motherboards, memory, video cards, and PCIE SSD Drive!!


Our dollar sucks so bad that even if I made a fair offer, you'd think it was a lowball.


----------



## seross69

2 nice sleeved SATA cables


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 2 nice sleeved SATA cables


Not bad for a old man.









He Scott can you show a picture from the state the build is in right know.
Want to see what you make of it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Not bad for a old man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He Scott can you show a picture from the state the build is in right know.
> Want to see what you make of it.


yes I can but will be tomorrow... I was planing on taking some pictures and posting them. got a 4960x that seems to be a real good chip. 64GB memory at 2400mhz.... on air and 4.5 ghz on the cpu... not adjusting anything and did this in about 15 minutes.. So I am real pleased. especially since I got the CPU for $675!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> yes I can but will be tomorrow... I was planing on taking some pictures and posting them. got a 4960x that seems to be a real good chip. 64GB memory at 2400mhz.... on air and 4.5 ghz on the cpu... not adjusting anything and did this in about 15 minutes.. So I am real pleased. especially since I got the CPU for $675!!!


That is good to hear Scott, "Laying on your belly again for the lowest prices". Wish i had that skill.


----------



## DarthBaggins

was debating on snagging 4960x or upping to the 5820/5930K myself


----------



## mandrix

Glad to see you're moving along again.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And a lot of his left overs found a new home







lol still can't wait to watch the lights dim over Atlanta when this thing fires up


----------



## seross69

Well since I have made it a little smaller as far as computers and chiller I don't think I will put but half of Atlanta in the dark when I power it all up..









My friend Henry as for some build pictures to see where I was so here they are.



Here is where I started today since I had sold the RIVE, 3930k and the M/B water Blocks. But I have a RIVE BE to replace it as you will see below.




Here is the new MonoBlock for the CPU and the M/B!!





Here is the new Blocks to cool the memory!!





Here is the Board with the tubing on it. Looks so much cleaner and nicer than all the seperate blocks that I had on the RIVE



Everything hooked up and ready for water!!



Water running through everything and leak testing!!



See I am making some progress!!!!
















Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I think you might want to contract out the Chastain Park public pool pump house to fill and maintain the fluid flow in that tower, lol. well If I see the lights flicker in Roswell I know what happened


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I think you might want to contract out the Chastain Park public pool pump house to fill and maintain the fluid flow in that tower, lol. well If I see the lights flicker in Roswell I know what happened


Not a bad idea but now I need to find 2 Clean Nickel/Plexi Titan or 780 ti Blocks so everything will match!! I have only found 1 so far and it is at frozen CPU!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

surprised PPC's doesn't have one or even straight from EKWB


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> surprised PPC's doesn't have one or even straight from EKWB


PPC and EK out of stock... I dont believe they will be making anymore... I did find 2 in the UK not bad cost and shipping not that high... think I may get one from their and 1 from FCPU..

One other thing I really Like the Monsoon Hardline.... it is awesome!!!!


----------



## seross69

Leak testing and making cables etc today!!

Started with this


This is what i had when i finished



Anyone have any ideas on how to sleeve this??


----------



## TATH

Hi Scott,

Smaller you say !!!!!!

It still looks like the the empire state building. Think i need a laddert to clime it.

Good job your making progress.

and " Never give up"


----------



## TATH

sleeving the last unit.

Hi Scott , Can you open the drive and disconnect the cable from the inside.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> sleeving the last unit.
> 
> Hi Scott , Can you open the drive and disconnect the cable from the inside.


No not possible!! Going ti try some split sleeving


----------



## mandrix

You mean sleeve the USB 3.0 cable? I did not write up what I did, but it's basically the same as cpachris did on his BBBB build. You can basically cut off the outside cover of the connector with a hot xacto knife, and use some Techflex 3/8" cable sleeve.
Look in his build for directions for that method, which works pretty good.

I did use modDIY 16mm sleeve on my Switch build for the USB 3.0, and did not have to take the connector apart but it's hard to stretch the 16mm sleeve tight.
If you need pics let me know.


----------



## seross69

Would you guys believe that even with the 6 D-5's and a Eheim 1262 I am only getting 1.4 GPM of water flow??


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Would you guys believe that even with the 6 D-5's and a Eheim 1262 I am only getting 1.4 GPM of water flow??


yup..expected (under the assumption you are talking about the flow going through the CPU and GPU blocks)


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No not possible!! Going ti try some split sleeving


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Would you guys believe that even with the 6 D-5's and a Eheim 1262 I am only getting 1.4 GPM of water flow??


how many loops \ pomp \ rads per loop.

i had 2 loops and 2 d5's and 2 480"s on hill 7.9 per loop = i had more then 4 liter per minute.









Just had a look at my buildlog 5,5 liter a minute. with 2 d5's.


----------



## seross69

CoolingBinder1.pdf 111k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> how many loops \ pomp \ rads per loop.
> 
> i had 2 loops and 2 d5's and 2 480"s on hill 7.9 per loop = i had more then 4 liter per minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a look at my buildlog 5,5 liter a minute. with 2 d5's.


Too much to explain so take a look at these files and they will show you what I have done.. I think I am going to go to a single line on each side of the Rig instead of having one go to pumps and one go to the huge reservoirs..





I have also attached a PDF of the item so you can see it better.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Would you guys believe that even with the 6 D-5's and a Eheim 1262 I am only getting 1.4 GPM of water flow??


1.4 gpm is more than enough flow though. I run my loops around 0.9 - 1.0 gpm unless I'm really stressing the gpu's then I'll let it crank up some more.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 1.4 gpm is more than enough flow though. I run my loops around 0.9 - 1.0 gpm unless I'm really stressing the gpu's then I'll let it crank up some more.


yeah I know it should be enough but I wanted closer to 2gpm for some reason?? LOL debating on trying to change up the path, would not be hard to do, just to see what the flow goes to??

May just leave it their but I still have another 420 and the Mora 140*9 to put in and for sure the mora is restrictive. so that is why I wanted 2 or better before I out these in!!


----------



## mandrix

Can you post a pic with everything in the loop connected? Where is the Eheim pump....all I see is 2x dual D5's?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Can you post a pic with everything in the loop connected? Where is the Eheim pump....all I see is 2x dual D5's?


Would be impossible to make a picture that showes everything since I am using both the sides to hold equipment and the Eheim pump is in the lower chamber below the motherboard chamber and I have rads and fans their!!

Funny thing is I don't thing my flow meters are reading correctly as I did change like I said and the flow rate actually dropped and that does not make any sense as the flow should have went up..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Really all you need it your flow to remain .9-1.0+ (from what Mayhems and other people in the WC thread)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Really all you need it your flow to remain .9-1.0+ (from what Mayhems and other people in the WC thread)


yes I know this but I still need to add the Mora 140*9 and another 420 rad so I am worried the flow will drop below that point when I do..


----------



## seross69

Well got some more work done today forgot to take pictures but nothing to really show. Got the Main computer up and running and over clocked to 4.5 and lots of room more to play. also started sleeving the wires and cable and trying to get everything up and running. Making progress this is what is important. Just had a few hours while daughter was in Ukrainian Language School so real pleased with what I got done.

Still thinking about ordering a iwaki pump to replace the Eheim..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Learning to get things done while my son is asleep or while I'm at the shop







You get the USB 3 sleeving figured out?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Learning to get things done while my son is asleep or while I'm at the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the USB 3 sleeving figured out?


I ordered some Split Sleeving and going to see how this looks!! Should be here next week..


----------



## seross69

well I ordered the Iwaki RD-30 pump to replace the Eheim 1262 and lets see if I can get my flow rates up!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Uh yeah you'll definitely get a good pressure of that pump lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Uh yeah you'll definitely get a good pressure of that pump lol


Hope so for sure, need more flow!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Rated at 6gpm I think you'll be fine with an over all 1.2-1.8ish with everything installed


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Rated at 6gpm I think you'll be fine with an over all 1.2-1.8ish with everything installed


that is what I am shooting for so lets hope it works!!!


----------



## kaistledine

This build is mental ! so jealous!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> This build is mental ! so jealous!


Just a Little Excessive Insanity!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just a Little Excessive Insanity!!!!!!!!!!


Yes Scott and at the end the are going to lock you up i think.







No cure for you any more.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Yes Scott and at the end the are going to lock you up i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cure for you any more.


I just hope they let me finish, nothing happen today other than found new nickel water block for titan for good price!!! Wife and daughter have bad sinus infection so i played mr mom today!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

eww sinus infections suck


----------



## seross69

yes and first time wife has had one!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not fun, I used to get them all the time. Only thing I did was drink plenty of OJ and Vick's humidifier


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Not fun, I used to get them all the time. Only thing I did was drink plenty of OJ and Vick's humidifier


I get them 3 to 4 times a year but I am use to it. Nothing makes you feel quiet as bad this is for sure... and nothing seems to really help, antibiotics don't, cold medicines help with coughing or runny nose and Acetaminophen helps with fever and ache's but nothing but time seems to help me. that and rum!! rum helps everything!!

Need to find one more Nickel clean titan/ 780 ti block!!!!


----------



## dman811

I get them once every year or two and I'm down for like 3 weeks where I'm absolutely useless. It doesn't help that I hate OJ and really prefer milk.


----------



## seross69

DarthBaggins better be ready for a flood tomorrow, going to get the iwaki pump going so if I have leaks it might rain were you are!!
















@DarthBaggins


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lmao ill make sure to drive the 4Runner to work and bring an umbrella


----------



## seross69

Ordered the 2nd nickel block so as soon as I get these in all will match and I will have 2 Copper blocks to sell


----------



## DarthBaggins

Too bad all I have is my 970 and 270x


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I ordered some Split Sleeving and going to see how this looks!! Should be here next week..


IMO like crap. It's just a substitute for skills.







lol. But who knows, I'll keep an open mind and wait and see.

Can't wait to see how that new pump rocks out.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> IMO like crap. It's just a substitute for skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. But who knows, I'll keep an open mind and wait and see.
> 
> Can't wait to see how that new pump rocks out.


Actually Mandrix I dont think it looked too bad!!

Before


And after!! 

I think it looks pretty good?? what do you guys think!!

Also did a simple overclock on the 4960X 4.7ghz @ 1.425v less than 50c so I am real pleased with this.


----------



## mandrix

Not bad! Does the seam show up close?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Not bad! Does the seam show up close?


No it does not and I will get a close up picture of it for you tomorrow.. If you try and know what you are looking for you can see it but not just looking at it. The bad thing is that I wish the sleeving was a little whiter then it would look a lot better.


----------



## seross69

Also what you guys think of my cable sewing???



I used 8lb test fishing line!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No it does not and I will get a close up picture of it for you tomorrow.. If you try and know what you are looking for you can see it but not just looking at it. The bad thing is that I wish the sleeving was a little whiter then it would look a lot better.


No need for pic. If you're happy I'm happy.








Yeah it looks like the sleeving I used on mine (same company), not really a bright white but does the job.


----------



## seross69

Well some pictures of my set up now...





I need to redo one bend and line I see now in the pictures but what you guys think??

I know I need to get the power supply sleeved and neater.

The work place of a mad scientist






Just a little *Excessive Insanity*!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well some pictures of my set up now...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to redo one bend and line I see now in the pictures but what you guys think??
> 
> I know I need to get the power supply sleeved and neater.
> 
> The work place of a mad scientist
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little *Excessive Insanity*!!!


Verry nice Scott. "Happy that the system is running.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just need your nickel blocks on your gpus


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just need your nickel blocks on your gpus


They are on the way!!!


----------



## seross69

Trying to get new pump fitted now!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

CaseLabs water park is almost open, lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseLabs water park is almost open, lol


Trying to get new pump fitted now!!

God i hope not!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol, don't need to flood the storage facility


----------



## Guest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well some pictures of my set up now...
> 
> The work place of a mad scientist
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little *Excessive Insanity*!!!


Man, I would love to have a dedicated space for working on projects like this. Keep it up Scott the light at the end of the tunnel is near!


----------



## seross69

Picture Heavy update coming later (doing home work now with kid)


----------



## seross69

Well I started installing new pump today.. And this as far as i got then power went finish tommorrow


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I started installing new pump today.. And this as far as i got then power went finish tommorrow


Apparently that power outage affected your ability to attach pics to posts, since I seen none.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Apparently that power outage affected your ability to attach pics to posts, since I seen none.


Well the female lifeform told me last night she would make me happy if i agreed to spend day with her today so i fell under her spell and have not been able to get to computer today!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Women tend to have that effect, lol.


----------



## seross69

Ok time for the update 24 hours over due but still here it is..

Here is everything removed and new pump mounted. I removed a 560 Rad so I would have room to work.. This pump is nice and compact. I modified a Shoggy Sandwich to dampen any sound the pump might make and also to raise it up so that the outlet could be turned to the opposite side.. Instead of up!!



Here is the a picture of the tubing hooked up...



Here is the Lines to From the 8 bay Reservoirs to the pump. The res has G 3/8 outlet in the bottom of it and I have a Bitspower G3/8 1/2"X3/4" fittings. I go from 1/2" ID to 3/4" ID tubing so that I can maintain volume to pumps. then it joins into a T and comes out 3/4" ID tubing and then it is reduced to 5/8" ID tubing so that it can hook to the reservoir.



Here is another picture of it from the side.



Here is a good close up of the Pump Tubing some of the Hard Line hooked back up. Along with the 12 to 24 VDC Converter hooked up temporarily.



Here I removed the middle Rad a UT 45 180*3. So that I could blowout the bottom and Vacuum it good.



Here are Pictures from the server side that has a EK Dual D5 top with a 150mm Reservoir that is used to cool the GPU's. This gets water from the Iwaki Pump also and Discharges into the Big Reservoir.





Take a look at this and you can see in the 2nd picture below the improvements I made.



Look at this one and you can see the line running from the pump through a flow meter to the ram blocks look a lot better now. What I found was their was too much weight on it so I made a little support do you see it??



Now this is going to be some *Excessive Insanity!!!!*


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok time for the update 24 hours over due but still here it is..
> 
> Here is everything removed and new pump mounted. I removed a 560 Rad so I would have room to work.. This pump is nice and compact. I modified a Shoggy Sandwich to dampen any sound the pump might make and also to raise it up so that the outlet could be turned to the opposite side.. Instead of up!!


I likely have missed it in a previous post, but it this tubing pictured here final? (screw clamps, etc)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I likely have missed it in a previous post, but it this tubing pictured here final? (screw clamps, etc)


Yes because of the bigger tube sizes and the fact that it won't been seen when i finish!! If it was going to be seen i would at least cover the hose clamps with shrink. Or would figure something else out!!!


----------



## TATH

He Scott,

Hope your making progress.

I took a look at the pdf file with the parts on it.
A whole lot of radiators do you have.

I tryd to folow it when i clockt on the pictures. My head start spinning







It is like a industriel plant.

I see you have a more 3 "thats 3 radiators in one".

So i guess you have enough radiators to cool your beer too.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> He Scott,
> 
> Hope your making progress.
> 
> I took a look at the pdf file with the parts on it.
> A whole lot of radiators do you have.
> 
> I tryd to folow it when i clockt on the pictures. My head start spinning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is like a industriel plant.
> 
> I see you have a more 3 "thats 3 radiators in one".
> 
> So i guess you have enough radiators to cool your beer too.


Yeah I am not real good at drawing correct and usually I am the only one that can understand what I have drawn!!!


----------



## seross69

Pumps are running and leak testing?? What do you think is the flow now??

Bubbles


----------



## seross69

What a mess i made!!!!


----------



## seross69

Another Update

Well I got new Iwaki Pump installed and changed my GPU water blocks from Plexi/Copper to Nickel Copper Clean... Looks amazing and Pump is so quiet..












I love the EVGA SLI Bridge


----------



## mandrix

How much flow is that new Iwaki pump pushing out now Scott?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> How much flow is that new Iwaki pump pushing out now Scott?


Wished i could say for sure I saw 1.9 the flow meter froze up!! I have had 2 of the koolance flow meter freeze up on me!! You can tell by looking at it the flow is a lot more!!!


----------



## mandrix

Have you tried any of the Aquacomputer flow meters? I have two of the high flow models and I have seen flow above 1.9 gpm on my pc.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Have you tried any of the Aquacomputer flow meters? I have two of the high flow models and I have seen flow above 1.9 gpm on my pc.


I have them and need ti get them wire up so i can.. No i have not tried them yet!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have them and need ti get them wire up so i can.. No i have not tried them yet!!!


OK. Do you have the "high flow" sensor? If so and you need to extend the wiring be careful and do not crosswire them or it may blow the sensor. (I did that once and had to order a replacement for the digmesa internal sensor).


----------



## seross69

Tha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK. Do you have the "high flow" sensor? If so and you need to extend the wiring be careful and do not crosswire them or it may blow the sensor. (I did that once and had to order a replacement for the digmesa internal sensor).


Thanks for this i will be careful


----------



## seross69

Do you guys think the drive bays in black look ok or do i need to cover them like in 2nd picture??


----------



## dman811

They look alright, but I prefer the covered look.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Covered looks better


----------



## dougb62

I agree - I like the covered look better.


----------



## seross69

Ventilated or solid covers!! I like the ventilated covers best!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ventilated


----------



## dougb62

Yep - ventilated.


----------



## seross69

Ok ventilated Covers!! If you guys think this is best!


----------



## dman811

Ventilated for sure.


----------



## TATH

Ventilated\coverd ones.

I painted the icy docks in the color i want. piece of paper below the door and bundel them in a small box where the top only showing above it and then paintspray them.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok ventilated Covers!! If you guys think this is best!


For sure!


----------



## seross69

Well I have been working hard on the build.. Decided I did not like the looks of or trust the white/black band fittings as they are 3 piece fittings that are glues together. I have had several come apart and I glues back together. These are great for compression fittings but do not trust them for the Hardline. I have also been sleeving cables and starting the wiring while I was waiting for the new fittings and while the adhesive is setting. I have redone most of the bends and think they look better. did a little leak testing at the end of the day and also decided to change the runs a little bit. so more to do.

But going to get my oldest daughter tomorrow and spend the weekend with her her in Atlanta. And the youngest is out of school until Wednesday so may be then until I get back to build!!

Been also planning another build I am going to do to raise money for the Troops in Ukraine.. They are not even given basic medical supplies or socks, boot s nothing. So I am trying to get some sponsors for the build and have got a couple of them lined up. Going to do a build log and complete it and then raffle off the computer. We are going to have 500 tickets that we are going to sell for 10 dollars each to get a awesome computer for free!!! just have to finish planning and trying to get some more sponsor ship.. Do know the Name will be *Ukrainian Bandera's*. After the WWII freedom movement and present nationalist movement.. It will be Black and red after their colors!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Busy busy schedule coming up if looks like


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I have been working hard on the build.. Decided I did not like the looks of or trust the white/black band fittings as they are 3 piece fittings that are glues together. I have had several come apart and I glues back together. These are great for compression fittings but do not trust them for the Hardline. I have also been sleeving cables and starting the wiring while I was waiting for the new fittings and while the adhesive is setting. I have redone most of the bends and think they look better. did a little leak testing at the end of the day and also decided to change the runs a little bit. so more to do.
> 
> But going to get my oldest daughter tomorrow and spend the weekend with her her in Atlanta. And the youngest is out of school until Wednesday so may be then until I get back to build!!
> 
> Been also planning another build I am going to do to raise money for the Troops in Ukraine.. They are not even given basic medical supplies or socks, boot s nothing. So I am trying to get some sponsors for the build and have got a couple of them lined up. Going to do a build log and complete it and then raffle off the computer. We are going to have 500 tickets that we are going to sell for 10 dollars each to get a awesome computer for free!!! just have to finish planning and trying to get some more sponsor ship.. Do know the Name will be *Ukrainian Bandera's*. After the WWII freedom movement and present nationalist movement.. It will be Black and red after their colors!!


Change the tubing for the 16 mm tubing.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Change the tubing for the 16 mm tubing.


Like the monsoon hardline system and tubing!! Little harder to work with but do like it!!


----------



## seross69

Do you guys think a raffle like i talked about will raise money and tickets will sell???

Over a week and have not got any responses from manufactures other than Case Labs and Monsoon.. Was hoping for more help but if I have to do it alone I will!! just takes away from money I can donate..

Maybe if I do a good short and concise log I can get more help for 2nd one???

I already have a lot of parts to do this,
pumps, rads,
SSD and Hd's


----------



## mcg75

Just a reminder.

Opinions are fine no matter what they are.

But if you choose to express that opinion, do so with respect for both yourself and everyone else here.

If you cannot state it with respect then it does not belong here or anywhere on OCN.

Thanks.


----------



## dman811

Thank you @mcg75


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Do you guys think a raffle like i talked about will raise money and tickets will sell???
> 
> Over a week and have not got any responses from manufactures other than Case Labs and Monsoon.. Was hoping for more help but if I have to do it alone I will!! just takes away from money I can donate..
> 
> Maybe if I do a good short and concise log I can get more help for 2nd one???
> 
> I already have a lot of parts to do this,
> pumps, rads,
> SSD and Hd's


Really hard to say, Scott. I guess you will just have to try it and see.


----------



## seross69

Hope no takes this wrong but YEA daughter back in school tomorrow and I can get back on build!!! This has turned out to be a very expensive mistress!!! and the sad parts is I still have no happy ending!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

They were really out for no reason lol, as high of an expense this build is I would hope for a bit happy ending


----------



## seross69

Spent the day still re-bending Tube and redoing lines to make it look better!!! I need to stop looking at pictures as I always see ways to improve!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Spent the day still re-bending Tube and redoing lines to make it look better!!! I need to stop looking at pictures as I always see ways to improve!!


That is your trap "first build and think later" . I Always try to think first. Ha ha it working the most of the time. Changing afterwards may take your build then in hole other dimensions. Started the TH-10 and end up with a desk. "O boy".

Keep building.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> That is your trap "first build and think later" . I Always try to think first. Ha ha it working the most of the time. Changing afterwards may take your build then in hole other dimensions. Started the TH-10 and end up with a desk. "O boy".
> 
> Keep building.


Yes. Henry has 3 projects and none finished. lol.








It's easy to just keep doing things, at least until the money runs out!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> That is your trap "first build and think later" . I Always try to think first. Ha ha it working the most of the time. Changing afterwards may take your build then in hole other dimensions. Started the TH-10 and end up with a desk. "O boy".
> 
> Keep building.


Actually I do plan first then after I look and study pictures I see a better or neater way to do it so I have to try it. Think I got all the leaks fixed and pressure tested today!!! Started doing the wiring for all the fans. Trying a couple of different ways to do it and will see what I like better. Now just hope weather hold so I can build tomorrow!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes. Henry has 3 projects and none finished. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to just keep doing things, at least until the money runs out!


Well the money cow has died and I am just using the tubing I have trying different runs and the fittings I already have!! making progress !! Move than ever before. I will have pictures tomorrow of some of the things I have been doing!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well the money cow has died and I am just using the tubing I have trying different runs and the fittings I already have!! making progress !! Move than ever before. I will have pictures tomorrow of some of the things I have been doing!


----------



## seross69

What size wire you guys usually use for wireing to a bank of fans I am using 18ga so I think I am going to individually sleeve each with.. Awesume HUH???









I know overkill but why not??


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes. Henry has 3 projects and none finished. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to just keep doing things, at least until the money runs out!


Have to correct you Gerald.

Hill 7.9 was running for 4 days until disaster striked. After taking appart Hill 7.9 i fount a large piece of plastic in the radiator.
For the rest you are entirely correct.









Lucky my wife sponsor me "dont tell her"


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Subbed..i read the first 100posts..will finish rest later on..is this baby up and running yet?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Subbed..i read the first 100posts..will finish rest later on..is this baby up and running yet?


getting closer and closer!!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

??? For you..why such a big case? Dd yo think maybe to build a desk mod? Im just curious ..
So.many setups in one go..
Reminds me of when CM first braught out silent pro gold series and one of their cases..some guys took 10 mini itx boards and put it into a single tower stacked..all ran of of a single psu..was epic


----------



## Ninhalem

As I understand it, he's putting in several computers in one case that will server as a gaming machine, a folding machine, a HTPC, and one other type of build. I don't think a desk build would have worked for something like this.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

I do....i blwve in the fundamental believe that anythings possible with mods..
I did say--im curious..ddnt mean to sound offensive..
Just that..in a desk...your can line up 4 mobos right next each other..then have the rest on a sliding rack on top..higher up..slap those big rads in there..hook it all up..presto...basicly..redharbinger but supersized and..well..even more versatile...

Just spitballing ideas bruski..


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ??? For you..why such a big case? Dd yo think maybe to build a desk mod? Im just curious ..
> So.many setups in one go..
> Reminds me of when CM first braught out silent pro gold series and one of their cases..some guys took 10 mini itx boards and put it into a single tower stacked..all ran of of a single psu..was epic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> As I understand it, he's putting in several computers in one case that will server as a gaming machine, a folding machine, a HTPC, and one other type of build. I don't think a desk build would have worked for something like this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> I do....i blwve in the fundamental believe that anythings possible with mods..
> I did say--im curious..ddnt mean to sound offensive..
> Just that..in a desk...your can line up 4 mobos right next each other..then have the rest on a sliding rack on top..higher up..slap those big rads in there..hook it all up..presto...basicly..redharbinger but supersized and..well..even more versatile...
> 
> Just spitballing ideas bruski..


Well just a few words about this. I find out that I really bit off more than I could chew putting 4 or 5 systems in on rig. I do like the idea of a desk PC but really do not have the room for this. Don't really have the room for what I am building now.







I am going to have a Server and Gaming/Encoding PC in the TX10-D I am close to being through with it and working on it everyday!!! I have finished with the tubing and leak tested and all this is ok now. Just need to continue with the sleeving! Hope you enjoy the rest of the build I will have some pictures up soon of everything!!


----------



## seross69

Well got all the leak testing done and repair the 8 bay reservoir. It was leaking around where the cathode tubes go so I used epoxy that is for plastics to seal it and it ran for 12 hours today with no leaks!!

See below one of the changes I made in the tubing and I think this makes it look better and cleaner..



Above is the way it was!!



This is the changes I made!! I think this makes it look cleaner and better.
Getting 1.9 GPM on the flow so I know I am ok even when I add the MORA 140*9 and the 2nd EK 420 Rads..

While I was leak teating I was working on overclocking stability.. managed to get 4.6 at 1.29V so I am real pleased with this. Funny thing about this chip is it takes over 1.4 to get 4.7 GHZ!!

I was also working on sleeving. Look at the below picture and the sleeving on the right is MDPC-X and the sleeving on the right is Paracord from Paracord Planet. I like the looks of the paracord better and think it is neater looking what do you guys think!!



I also really like the stealth cable combs from lutro0 at Mainframe Custom's.. I like them a lot better than the open combs and the clips like I have on the one that you can see now. This will be hidden so I am not going to change it.

I have been experimenting with different comb's, sewing and different sleeving materials and types to learn and to see how I will do in the future!!

I know sewing I have done and like the looks but makes my hands hurt, takes a lot of time, does not really look better to me than the stealth combs and makes my eyes hurt so I will not be using this.

I think I will be using the paracord. I like the looks of it better than the plastic sleeving and just seems and looks more professional to me!!

if you do like the MDPC-X type sleeving ask me and I can tell you a trick I leaned to make it look better!!???

So I have not been idle today really watching weather here more than anything!!

A picture below of the main rig with water flowing.. I was able to maintain a delta c of 0 degrees C today while idleing only using 2 sets of fans!! LOL a lot of radiate heat from the rads!! it was 15c in the room and temp of water was 15c!!!





















will have a quiet PC!!


----------



## mandrix

I think the difference between paracord and pet sleeving is all about whatever you like the best. I started out with paracord and found I did not like it as much as MDPC. In my case at least I can make MDPC look better. So anyway just go with what you like!


----------



## seross69

Lots of Pictures 56k warning!!




I really thing the Paracord looks better than the MDPC-X sleeving.. I love them both but for this I really like the Paracord. I also Like the LC STEALTH CABLE COMBS I got from Luthr0!! they look better than anything else and come in several colors!! A trick I leaned and have been been using on both types is to use clear 3/16" 4 to 1 heat shrink on them the starting on one ead and shrinking itdown to make the sleeving tight to the wire and it stay's in place for you to train the sleeving!!



Here it is leak testing and updating windows. Got a good Overclock on it and am going to leave it at the 4.6 @ 1.275V...



Here are the 4 sections below the mother board chamber, the lower chamber of the case and 3 pedestals. Starting at the bottom I am using the below on both side to put a lot of Hard drives in to use with the Server close to 30TB total and also using Noiseblocker fans to keep them cool..














Below is the server side and right now all you can see if the EK-D5 Dual TOP G1/4 CSQ - Acetal with a 150mm Reservoir on it to keep the 2 Titan's Cool.. I will be changing the flex tubing out tomorrow to Hard line like the rest of the build!!




Above is another picture of the Server side of the case also showing the top chanmber and the 2 EVGA 1500w PSU's, A EK 420 Rad and someof the items that I will be putting in it.



Above is the Picture of the 3 pedestals and the lower chamber from the Server side. You see the gallon jug well right now I have 2.5 gallons of water in it and still have to add the Mora 140*9 and another EK 420!!! Wonder how much water will be used?? WD 1 TB Blue to who ever gets it right!!!



Above is the case from the front... A little big??? or just *Excessive Insanity*????



Here is the server all plumbed up with a reservoir and DDC pump if I ever get finished with the rest I am going to put in and power up.

I said I was going to change the flexible out to hardline but I will not until I have the AQ6 up and working that way I can put my Extech 421509 temp meter in line and set the off sets on the temp sensors to make sure they are 100% on!!!

hope you are enjoying as much as me???


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Wish you were my dad right now..im so jelous..this thing is just to much for my eyes to bear...what hppnd to the 680's?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Wish you were my dad right now..im so jelous..this thing is just to much for my eyes to bear...what hppnd to the 680's?


Sold them and the water blocks to buy the two titans!!!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Cool beans..how in the world are you gonna fit all this stuff? All that cooling?parts..just so awsome


----------



## dman811

It's a CaseLabs TX10-D. That's how he'll fit it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Cool beans..how in the world are you gonna fit all this stuff? All that cooling?parts..just so awsome


Nice thing about the tx10 is i am able to rent rooms. Have a family of midgits living in it now!! I only charge half rate fore rent!!!

Thanks but honestly more insane than awsome!! Just a little Excessive Insainity!!!


----------



## mandrix

Nice!
Just a tip...for your fan cables, if you put all the wires in one sleeve it looks neater.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Nice!
> Just a tip...for your fan cables, if you put all the wires in one sleeve it looks neater.


yes it can but I like this look for some reason but I might change mind.. because the sleeved wires do look good running through case but the ends do look messy!!

Just using 18ga wire due to the fan groups pulling 1.7 amps and the length of the run. so I thought why not single sleeve then but like you said the ends look messy and the connector is not really big enough for this..

maybe I change it tomorrow got me thinking. Know Iearned a lot doing this and a lot of trial and error till i figured out best way so nothing wasted yet..

*What does everyone else think single sleeve or bundled for the fan wire extensions????*


----------



## dman811

Bundle.


----------



## mandrix

18 gauge for fans? That's huge, unless you use the .0403" small insulation type wire.


----------



## DarthBaggins

For the length of the wire and and the amperage having to run the distance from fan to controller 18ga is perfect, and the Midget family living in the case are rather friendly lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 18 gauge for fans? That's huge, unless you use the .0403" small insulation type wire.


but 20ga is only rated for 1.5 amps and need more than this so I had to use the 18 since it is rated for 2.3 amps.

When you looks at a amp chart you want to look at Maximum amps for power transmission not Maximum amps for chassis wiring because this is power transmission not just chassis wiring.. since it will be supply power to the fans constantly...

But yest it is huge wire and I use the UL 1007 wire. that is the the .0403 insulation type and the smallest insulation. if you want wire to use always get the 1007 wire. this is what Luth0 sells as his special wire...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> For the length of the wire and and the amperage having to run the distance from fan to controller 18ga is perfect, and the Midget family living in the case are rather friendly lol


yeah you know your case is too big when you have to use a step ladder to wire up the top section!!


----------



## seross69

@DarthBaggins

and anyone else!! You have seen the way I was running the fan extensions do you think the bundle will look better I am really leaning this way!!

Guys give me some help??


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well noticing the cable combs what about the revolver style for the fan cables especially since they're the 18ga which would fill the combs (they come in a 4 hole as well and clear from Lutro







) Also would organize the runs between the pedestals, main case, and top.


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well noticing the cable combs what about the revolver style for the fan cables especially since they're the 18ga which would fill the combs (they come in a 4 hole as well and clear from Lutro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Also would organize the runs between the pedestals, main case, and top.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hey! : These are cool!!


I really like the looks of these!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> I really like the looks of these!!


I have these now and am using them but mine are black.. and when you are talking 6 sets of fans then you are talking about 18 wires!!

So maybe use a the below when they are bundled??


----------



## DarthBaggins

Those will be easier to use as well and should be able to hold the wires as needed w/ out having to thread the combs in all areas







also those you pictured can be found at ACE/Lowes/Home Depot


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Those will be easier to use as well and should be able to hold the wires as needed w/ out having to thread the combs in all areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also those you pictured can be found at ACE/Lowes/Home Depot


oh yeah I know this!!!

and bulk from amazon !!!!


----------



## dougb62

Oh - hey! What was the prize for post 4k?? lol!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Oh - hey! What was the prize for post 4k?? lol!


There wasn't one. Next prize was 5K


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Oh - hey! What was the prize for post 4k?? lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't one. Next prize was 5K
Click to expand...

Well that figures... I had post 1K, and there wasn't one... then 2K and 3K there was. Now I have post 4K, and there isn't one. My damn luck! Sheesh!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

I know tge case has room for it..ive just never seen one in person..South Africas high end cases being sold begins and ends with cosmos2 & 900 D..no were near this type..looks like ill have to build my own type of giant one day maybe...

Cheers..


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> but 20ga is only rated for 1.5 amps and need more than this so I had to use the 18 since it is rated for 2.3 amps.
> 
> When you looks at a amp chart you want to look at Maximum amps for power transmission not Maximum amps for chassis wiring because this is power transmission not just chassis wiring.. since it will be supply power to the fans constantly...
> 
> But yest it is huge wire and I use the UL 1007 wire. that is the the .0403 insulation type and the smallest insulation. if you want wire to use always get the 1007 wire. this is what Luth0 sells as his special wire...


Not arguing about what you need to carry the current....just saying 18 gauge wire is large if you decide to fit 3/4 in one sleeve unless you use .0403" wire like I did. The diameter is smaller than most 18 gauge, but it's a moot point if you stick with individually sleeved wires.


----------



## DarthBaggins

they're individually sleeved







rather nice as well, makes it easier to me to trace a wire issue as well


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Not arguing about what you need to carry the current....just saying 18 gauge wire is large if you decide to fit 3/4 in one sleeve unless you use .0403" wire like I did. The diameter is smaller than most 18 gauge, but it's a moot point if you stick with individually sleeved wires.


Sorry Mandrix I did not mean to sound argumentative with my statement. IT is a lot to put in sleeving and does stretch it out some so it is not so tight of a weave. But I am changing them to bundled as it is a little easier and really can make it look nicer not that I or anyone will ever see but still..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> they're individually sleeved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather nice as well, makes it easier to me to trace a wire issue as well


Yes it does and that is why I always use different colored wire's depending on the function of the wire. I have a color code I use and can be different to each build depending on the colors!!














But did decide to bundle the wires.. LOL

Got all the Aqua Computer parts firmware updated and ready to be used. Checked the flow with the USB flow meters and 1.9 GPM on the CPU, M/B and ram block part of the loop and 1.6 on the GPU part of the block!!

Might have to slow it down some will check and see if it make a difference on cooling... but dont see how it is going to be any better than a 0 to .5 degree air water delta!


----------



## mandrix

0.5 Delta t is pretty good.


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What size wire you guys usually use for wireing to a bank of fans I am using 18ga so I think I am going to individually sleeve each with.. Awesume HUH???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know overkill but why not??


I use fan hubs and make fan extensions ( male \ female) to the hub and from there thin wires 0,25 mm. Ha dont know how much that is on guige.I must say that i only run 8 fans at one hub at low speed.

At my Hill 7.9 i used the wire you got for me the 18 guige wire. The work fine also.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 0.5 Delta t is pretty good.


I thought it might be but the curious thing is it goes from 0 to .5 and back! Does not stay in one place??? Crazy


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I thought it might be but the curious thing is it goes from 0 to .5 and back! Does not stay in one place??? Crazy


Yeah mine fluctuates all the time....the sensors drift back and forth is all.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yeah mine fluctuates all the time....the sensors drift back and forth is all.


What i was thinking but wanted someone to validate my thoughts!!


----------



## seross69

Decided to not sleeve the wires individually bundling them up in sleeving..


----------



## X-Nine

There has literally.... LITERALLY.... NEVER been a more apt name for a build.... EVER. LOL. Posted some of your pics up on our FB.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Just saw it on FB! Nice


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Decided to not sleeve the wires individually bundling them up in sleeving..


----------



## seross69

Another fun day of building got all the fan extensions finished and played with making custom USB Cables!! Hope the weather holds tomorrow so I can Work on the build more!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Haha, I think the "weather" craziness for GEORGIANS and NORTH CAROLINANS is so funny, 'cause that weather in say, Utah or Colorado would be like "Meh. Tuesday."

What's AMAZING is my company (Siemens, big company) issues delayed opening / hazardous weather reports via email every days this week and last week for the Atlanta and Charlotte locations...

Thanks - T


----------



## DarthBaggins

They have a huge complex here in GA, lol. But only thing here isn't snow, that's where I could care less, but GA just gets iced over which ill still drive in it.
Hoping to get some work done myself this evening


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Haha, I think the "weather" craziness for GEORGIANS and NORTH CAROLINANS is so funny, 'cause that weather in say, Utah or Colorado would be like "Meh. Tuesday."
> 
> What's AMAZING is my company (Siemens, big company) issues delayed opening / hazardous weather reports via email every days this week and last week for the Atlanta and Charlotte locations...
> 
> Thanks - T


I've watched people since I moved to NC. It's as if they lose all know how of driving when they see the first flake of snow.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I've watched people since I moved to NC. It's as if they lose all know how of driving when they see the first flake of snow.


lmao
NC


GA


----------



## seross69

Yes it is crazy they canceled school last night so I will be stuck with family today and no building. but I do understand when we do get the snow and ice it causes the roads to be in so bad of shape,,


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lmao
> NC
> 
> 
> GA


That Raleigh picture is 100% accurate.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes it is crazy they canceled school last night so I will be stuck with family today and no building. but I do understand when we do get the snow and ice it causes the roads to be in so bad of shape,,


Personally they could have done at least a half day of school, but hey I know the Gov. doesn't want to be under the media microscope again like last year's screw up


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Personally they could have done at least a half day of school, but hey I know the Gov. doesn't want to be under the media microscope again like last year's screw up


Yes that is all it is a a knee jerk reaction!! Then the media and people will get on him when nothing happens and people will stop listening to the warnings and we will end up with a bad mess like last year!!

Trying to figure out a way to sneak out!!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Oh my lord, that's friggin insane


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Oh my lord, that's friggin insane


What is??


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hmmm I sense someone needing to go meandering through some GoodWill's and drop you off to work on the rig, lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Hmmm I sense someone needing to go meandering through some GoodWill's and drop you off to work on the rig, lol


thinking of that but what to do with the 5 year old!!! She will get mad (both kid and wife) if I don't spend time with her.







going to get cabin fever and it will be like the shinning at my house!!!


----------



## seross69

Days like this is when i hate being a 1 car family!!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao don't need you taking an axe to the bathroom door in your place, let alone hallucinating lol

I know how it feels to be a one car fam, that's why I got my lil D21 so I had a way to get around and vice-versa (and Christine can't drive a manual so she wont drive the truck just the 4Runner)


----------



## dman811

Sounds like you need to teach her how to drive the manual. I plan on doing a transmission swap and making my El Camino a manual just so my dad can't drive it. That will require a lot of work though.


----------



## Thrasher1016

What bugs be weather-wise is native freaking Floridians driving like ABSOLUTE PANSIES in the rain.

This is Florida.

It rains. A lot.

Thanks - T


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'll teach her to drive a manual when I get a car we can put Jack's seat in, wanting another 92-95 Civic hatch so I get my SCCA AutoX fun car again


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> lmao don't need you taking an axe to the bathroom door in your place, let alone hallucinating lol
> 
> I know how it feels to be a one car fam, that's why I got my lil D21 so I had a way to get around and vice-versa (and Christine can't drive a manual so she wont drive the truck just the 4Runner)


But I have a nice sharp one and if they don't stop screaming you are going to be reading about it in the papers!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> What bugs be weather-wise is native freaking Floridians driving like ABSOLUTE PANSIES in the rain.
> 
> This is Florida.
> 
> It rains. A lot.
> 
> Thanks - T


Now that is just sad. Although driving in rain can be very dangerous if you are a new driver. Although Florida has a lot of old people too. Might be scary old drivers. I know my grandma is a scary old driver. The signal light? What is that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'll teach her to drive a manual when I get a car we can put Jack's seat in, wanting another 92-95 Civic hatch so I get my SCCA AutoX fun car again


Good choice for a family. My mom is thinking about handing the POS Taurus off to my dad full time and paying 50/50 on a lease for a Mazda 3 5-door. I have to say, I definitely would not say no to that if we go through with it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

The Mazda 3 Hatches are fun cars to drive and wouldn't mind a Mazda Speed 3 myself









now would that be front page or Art & Entertainment lol


----------



## Thrasher1016

My biggest driving pet peeve for others on the road is at moderate to high speed, when someone in front starts to slow down rapidly, that people whip the wheel to the L or R to get into a median or shoulder, because they don't trust their brakes or something.

My step will have a new car, but not because we're rich...
Because I want a full factory warranty, completely new and trustworthy safety features, and all the babysitting tools that newer cars have.
She's so hairbrained, she's gonna need it...

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Well a hour of sleet not snow and temp is dropping! I hope people are smart on the roads!!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> What bugs be weather-wise is native freaking Floridians driving like ABSOLUTE PANSIES in the rain.
> 
> This is Florida.
> 
> It rains. A lot.
> 
> Thanks - T


I'm a native Floridian, and there ain't nothing pansie about me, Kid. lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well a hour of sleet not snow and temp is dropping! I hope people are smart on the roads!!!!


people smart on the roads in GA, lol


----------



## dman811

Sounds like NYers.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What is??


The build, just wow!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> The build, just wow!


Thanks!!!


----------



## seross69

new Build log I need help with!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1543387/charity-build-ukrainian-bandos-sponsored-by-performance-pc


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> What bugs be weather-wise is native freaking Floridians driving like ABSOLUTE PANSIES in the rain.
> 
> This is Florida.
> 
> It rains. A lot.
> 
> Thanks - T
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a native Floridian, and there ain't nothing pansie about me, Kid. lol
Click to expand...

Oh i know that most of us would be cool about it, but it seems there's one idiot in every bunch at any given stoplight.









Thanks - T


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Oh i know that most of us would be cool about it, but it seems there's one idiot in every bunch at any given stoplight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Can't argue that.


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Decided to not sleeve the wires individually bundling them up in sleeving..


I saw this the other day but couldn't find the pic at the time.
Bundled for long runs from the power source is the way to go








Then I split to individual just before the connector


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> I saw this the other day but couldn't find the pic at the time.
> Bundled for long runs from the power source is the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I split to individual just before the connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the way you split the wires out and then went into the bundle.. Did you sleeve the short ones before the bundle or just heat shrink??


----------



## fast_fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I like the way you split the wires out and then went into the bundle.. Did you sleeve the short ones before the bundle or just heat shrink??


Yeah they are sleeved up to the bundle - just to under the bundled shrink though - no further.
I used glue lined heat shrink on them to avoid them maybe coming out of the bundled shrink - haven't done and shouldn't do


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> Yeah they are sleeved up to the bundle - just to under the bundled shrink though - no further.
> I used glue lined heat shrink on them to avoid them maybe coming out of the bundled shrink - haven't done and shouldn't do


Thanks for this I am going to do this but I don't have any heat shrink with glue will get some for next time. I think this time I will just make the sleeve part longer!!


----------



## TATH

I used the fan splitter blocks for connecting.

It ends with just one cable to the aquero.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> I used the fan splitter blocks for connecting.
> 
> It ends with just one cable to the aquero.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well instead of using the fan splitters I just made my own fan harnesses then I ran one connector to each harness.


----------



## seross69

What me and my daughter have been doing tonight!!



Spooling up sleeving and wire getting ready to do some more cable sleeving!!! So much easier when it is on a spool!!

and this below is what I use to make sure the sleeving is stretched and good and tight on the wires. 4 to 1 clear heat shrink that is 3/16 adds some time but makes the sleeve look so tight!!


----------



## seross69

Finally Update with Pictures!!!

A picture of the Main PC side.. With the Ventilated covers. At a distance you can not see the drive cage behind the cover!!



Picture of the Server side with the ventilated covers the 6 PA2's are going to go up top.



Now here is a cool mod I made. I have a ICY DOCK MB153SP-B 3 in 2 SATA Internal Backplane Raid Cage Module that is for 3.5" drives that I am going to use to back-up the server and also be able to remove drives for offsite storage in a safety deposit box!! But how am I going to do this with a white case using the ventilated cover like I want to be able to pull drives out occasionally. So I did the below!!



See I can pop off the front cover and pull the ventilated cover off to get to the drives.



Change Drives!!!



Put back together!!! then put the font cover on!!



The next 2 pictures showes how I cut a short bat mount so that the cage would not fall out when I did this!!




This show's me trying to use terminal strips to distribute power!! Molex 4 pin on the left and just 12v on the right. The 12 volt is to power the pumps!! and anything that just needs a 12v supply!!! Dont know why I am using terminal strips other than I want to and a experiment!! think it is a good idea but not sure about my implementation of it??? I hate to say this but it really does not matter as this will not ever been seen once I have both the 420's and the MORA 140*9 in place!!! I have to use a 3 step ladder to work in the top and have 2 or the rads not in the Top now so I can reach things!! that is a little *Excessive* don't you think???



The next 3 pictures show the power ran to the 2 drive cages that hold 2 Samsung 512gb drives that are in raid 0 for OS and programs and 10 Samsung 120gb drives for a raid 0 storage drive through a LSI 9271-8i!!! A little *Excessive Insainity* Should be able to get read and write speeds on this raid array of around 1500 mb to 2 gb per second!!!





Powering up 3 of my PA2's, what do you think of the wiring and the sleeving??? I think I am going to put heat shrink on the Y's!! that will make it look better!!!



So making progress and do you have any ideas of how to make the wiring on the PA2's look better?? Also I tell you one thing I love the TX10-D but it is such a massive case it make's it had to make everything look neat and tidy just too much space so I am going to concentrate on makeing the mother board chambers that can be seen look awesome!!! Maybe this is a sell out but as the guys that have these cases can tell you having more space sometimes create more problems than not enough space!!


----------



## seross69

No more building until i get back from work in a month. Sitting here letting daughter play!!!


----------



## Bart

If it was my kid, I'd be jumping around in those inflatable houses right beside them.







Of course, that would complete wreck the room since I'm fat, but I'd still have fun doing it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> If it was my kid, I'd be jumping around in those inflatable houses right beside them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that would complete wreck the room since I'm fat, but I'd still have fun doing it.


I do that when it is not so busy but too many kids their most of the time. I do not want to squash a kid!!


----------



## seross69

At airport dont know if i will have access to site at work last time they had it blocked!!!!


----------



## dougb62

Hopefully you won't be blocked this time, but just in case, Have a safe flight!


----------



## seross69

Bad post before could see the drinks coming out!!!

Wish i could find someone to pay me my salary to sit home year round!!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol but that would make things too easy


----------



## waslakhani

congrats on having your build being shared on caselabs facebook!!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> congrats on having your build being shared on caselabs facebook!!!!


Thanks hope to be back when it is finished and also new build too


----------



## seross69

Well Looks like I am lucky and will have access to the site this time!!!

better edit this as maybe not as I can not open all threads!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol they only deem your insanity as safe for browsing lol


----------



## seross69

Found a way around it ??? Lol so looks like i will have access









Only thing is i am 13 hours ahead of you guys!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

So how's the future, lol


----------



## seross69

same but everyone speaks with a austrilian accent???

And i lost a day, hope to find it when i come back home!!!


----------



## seross69

Well looking like we might get to spend a few days in town drinking with pay.. Got a cyclone coming towards us and they have started evacuateing the rig.!! Only bad thing is it is a lot of work to shut everything down and then restart it!!! Usually about 25% of the equipment will not start and have to repair it!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

That blows


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That blows


LOL good one and might be fun to have a few days at the beach drinking!!! But so much work!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah beach sounds good about now, lol. Didn't intend the pun either.


----------



## seross69

Hard at work!!!



God it is hot here 101F or 38C


----------



## dman811

But is it humid? If it's humid I'd be in that pool all day despite the fact that I'd get lobsterfied.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Looks very strenuous over there lol


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Hard at work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> God it is hot here 101F or 38C


Well Scott "if it is a problem whe can change for a few weeks" It is raining cats and dogs as whe say in Holland. And the temp is about 5 degree celsius.

So i am glad to swab a while "can use a few cold white beers" jamie


----------



## seross69

Well got up at 4am and went to heliport to go back to work and they change mind!! So back at hotel and going to go get some shorts and t-shirts then maybe beach and few drinks!!!


----------



## seross69

UPDATES

Laying at pool with a beer in beatiful weather getting paid full salary!! Don't think it gets much better!!!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> UPDATES
> 
> Laying at pool with a beer in beatiful weather getting paid full salary!! Don't think it gets much better!!!!!


....unless it's being retired. lol. I don't have to get up and go anywhere if I don't want to, but then I don't make any money either!
Glad to see life is treating you better, Scott.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> ....unless it's being retired. lol. I don't have to get up and go anywhere if I don't want to, but then I don't make any money either!
> Glad to see life is treating you better, Scott.


Thanks and yeah time for some good luck!! And i bet you still get up and do a lot!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks and yeah time for some good luck!! And i bet you still get up and do a lot!!


Yeah I just put in my garden this week. Between that and making/sleeving some new gpu wiring I'm sore from fingertips to feet, lol.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> UPDATES
> 
> Laying at pool with a beer in beatiful weather getting paid full salary!! Don't think it gets much better!!!!!


I almost got killed about 6 times this morning driving to work on ice, and passed literally a dozen accidents where people driving in a straight line just slid right off the highway. Yes, I am totally jealous!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I almost got killed about 6 times this morning driving to work on ice, and passed literally a dozen accidents where people driving in a straight line just slid right off the highway. Yes, I am totally jealous!


Need to find some bald tires. .


----------



## seross69

Well looks like fun is over supposed to go back to work this morning and restart rig!! Depending on weather!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well have fun with that, then eventually you'll get to come home to work on the scale replica lol


----------



## seross69

Made it to work after 6 hours on a helicopter... That is terrible!!!!


----------



## seross69

Then 3 hours sleep and running all night trying to get the equipment working!!! Having to work on all the a/c units!! 3 hours sleep in 36 hours just not worth laying in sun and drinking beer for 2 day's!!!!! Want to scream and kill something!!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

well there's a greater chance of you screaming and something trying to kill you







lol but yeah that would make things difficult to want to focus on w/ lack of sleep


----------



## mandrix

Look on the bright side....you got a chance to work all the alcohol out of your system.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> well there's a greater chance of you screaming and something trying to kill you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol but yeah that would make things difficult to want to focus on w/ lack of sleep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Look on the bright side....you got a chance to work all the alcohol out of your system.


That is for sure i sweated everything bad and good out of me yesterday!!! Drank 4 liters of water and 2 liters of sports drink! So nothing left in me!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Made it to work after 6 hours on a helicopter... That is terrible!!!!


The flight or the drinking before the flight









The wanted to let you feel like a kangaroo "jumping around".









Long flight 6 hours.

Take care

Greatings from a rainy Holland.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Happy belated 2 year anniversary on this mega build!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> The flight or the drinking before the flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wanted to let you feel like a kangaroo "jumping around".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long flight 6 hours.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Greatings from a rainy Holland.


No drinking before this flight and it was in a helichopter so very uncomfortable


----------



## Bart

I cannot imagine 6 hours cramped in a helicopter. My back would be messed up for DAYS after a ride like that! Add a hangover to that and it sounds like hell on earth!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I cannot imagine 6 hours cramped in a helicopter. My back would be messed up for DAYS after a ride like that! Add a hangover to that and it sounds like hell on earth!


It was and my neck is messed up again now causing shooting pains down my left arm!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's not good, hate to say hope it's only neck pains not something else


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's not good, hate to say hope it's only neck pains not something else


Actually i have problems with nerves and disc in all my neck vertebrae so the pain i am feeling is from pinched nerves!!! It drives me crazy!!! And at work have to becare full about meds!!!!

It goes away in usually a few weeks!!! Muscles swell and press on nerves and vertebrae which irritates muscles and big circle untill it stops!!!


----------



## seross69

Back in Atlanta but build is in hold for at least a week, My mom is in hospital with congestive heart failure and 90% blockage in 3 arteries plus the found out that in the past she had a massive heart attack so nothing they can really di for her! Going down to be with her this week and help make new living arrangements!!


----------



## dougb62

Oh - so sorry to hear that. Prayers and best wishes to your mom! And to you too!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Back in Atlanta but build is in hold for at least a week, My mom is in hospital with congestive heart failure and 90% blockage in 3 arteries plus the found out that in the past she had a massive heart attack so nothing they can really di for her! Going down to be with her this week and help make new living arrangements!!


Damn Scott, sorry to hear the bad news buddy.







Hopefully she beats the odds!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well hope all goes smoothly man, I'll see ya when you get back


----------



## mandrix

I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom, Scott. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Back in Atlanta but build is in hold for at least a week, My mom is in hospital with congestive heart failure and 90% blockage in 3 arteries plus the found out that in the past she had a massive heart attack so nothing they can really di for her! Going down to be with her this week and help make new living arrangements!!


Best of luck man , hope everything is alright .

My condolences


----------



## seross69

Well it is not really getting better it is learning to live with it and manage for some quality of life


----------



## seross69

Monitor question!! I have never had a true gaming monitor so what do you think i would like more a 27" [email protected] 120 to 144 hz or 28" 4k at 60hz. ??? Want 3 monitors!!


----------



## dman811

Best of it all. 4K IPS, 2560x1440 @144Hz and something else.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd just go with the 1440 for now until the market is flooded more with the 4k's


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Best of it all. 4K IPS, 2560x1440 @144Hz and something else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'd just go with the 1440 for now until the market is flooded more with the 4k's


The 4k is actually cheaper but it would be 60hz just wonder if i will notice this since all i have had is 1080 60hz. Thing is i dont even think 3 titan x can do the 3 4k monitors and can push the 1440 at 144 with 3 monitors even with high settings


----------



## DarthBaggins

Three Titan x's should have no trouble with 4k, just surprised the 4k's are 60hz.
I still can't wait to see the 980Ti's


----------



## dman811

But they aren't Titan X's, they are regular Titans.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> But they aren't Titan X's, they are regular Titans.


Says who????

Have 1 X nnef ti sell 780s and get another 1 or 2


----------



## dman811

Then you need to give us an update. NAO!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Then you need to give us an update. NAO!


Soon but got 1 comming 2 blocks going to get another and use 1 titan for physics and other for raffel build!!!


----------



## ozlay

At some point Id like to see a daughter/case size comparison


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Then you need to give us an update. NAO!


You didn't get the memo? Lol


----------



## seross69

Just a quick tease back in atlanta for a few days


----------



## DarthBaggins

Nice


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Nice


As soon as i sell the 780's i will be getting 2nd one! Going to put 1 titan in raffel build and use one for physicx


----------



## DarthBaggins

Think you'll be much happier with the Titan X over the 780's


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Think you'll be much happier with the Titan X over the 780's


Titan x going in my build had titans now going to the titan x!! Was going to use the 780's in the ukrainian raffel build but now going to put 1 titan


----------



## Bart

What is this "raffel build"? I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> What is this "raffel build"? I feel like I'm missing something.


Here it is.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1543387/sponsored-charity-build-ukrainian-bandos-sponsored-by-performance-pc#post_23594219


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ah ok well at least the Titan X's aren't as power hungry too


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ah ok well at least the Titan X's aren't as power hungry too


From what I have been reading they can pull up to 550 watts if they are overclocked!!

but changed my wiring to the PA2's

Before



After



I like this better looks tighter and neater to me?


----------



## dman811

Much better.


----------



## Bart

Definitely cleaner that way.


----------



## seross69

For got to take picture but finished the PA2's. Then Was going to put this in!!!





But I had more cracked collars on my hardline...
















I am going to get a 2nd one soon and what do you think about using the original Titan as a Physx Card???


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> For got to take picture but finished the PA2's. Then Was going to put this in!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had more cracked collars on my hardline...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to get a 2nd one soon and what do you think about using the original Titan as a Physx Card???


Hi Scott,

To much power i whoot say.

I have two original Titans in my build that wil do the trick.

Titans are grat thoo


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> For got to take picture but finished the PA2's. Then Was going to put this in!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had more cracked collars on my hardline...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to get a 2nd one soon and what do you think about using the original Titan as a Physx Card???


How do the collars crack? Aren't they cemented to the tubing?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> How do the collars crack? Aren't they cemented to the tubing?


Yes they are cemented to the tubing and to be completly honest neither me or Gene that owns monsoon is sure why it happens?? I have sent him about 20 of them and still not sure!! The tube should actually crack also but it does not and they crack on the sealing face! We think it might have something to do with misalignment that is why he is changing the collars to polycarbonate that is not as ridgid so the will not crack!!! He is sending me some enough of these to redo my loop so should have no more problems we hope!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes they are cemented to the tubing and to be completly honest neither me or Gene that owns monsoon is sure why it happens?? I have sent him about 20 of them and still not sure!! The tube should actually crack also but it does not and they crack on the sealing face! We think it might have something to do with misalignment that is why he is changing the collars to polycarbonate that is not as ridgid so the will not crack!!! He is sending me some enough of these to redo my loop so should have no more problems we hope!!!


Wow. Wonder if anyone else is having problems with cracking?
Anyway glad he is making good on them.

BTW I found out yesterday what happens when you have a loose tube @ 1.7gpm! Was not a fun day.....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wow. Wonder if anyone else is having problems with cracking?
> Anyway glad he is making good on them.


Yes they are other people that are having problems!! And i have been working with Gene for several months try to figure out if it is me or bad adhesive or maybe bad arcylic casting?? I think part of it is me with not doing everything perfect and having slight misalignment I thought I had that solved with using a thicker gasket and this is the first crack since then and made me really mad as it got my titan x wet!!! I think the combination of new collars and thicker gaskets i will have no more problems!!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes they are other people that are having problems!! And i have been working with Gene for several months try to figure out if it is me or bad adhesive or maybe bad arcylic casting?? I think part of it is me with not doing everything perfect and having slight misalignment I thought I had that solved with using a thicker gasket and this is the first crack since then and made me really mad as it got my titan x wet!!! I think the combination of new collars and thicker gaskets i will have no more problems!!!!


Well you definitely don't want a day like mine was yesterday. I had colored coolant all over the place, including the motherboard, pumps and gpu's, with some dripping down on the pedestals.
Had to pull the motherboard mount and blow it off with compressor and blot the board with Qtips.








Pretty much emptied a 250ml reservoir before I could reach the psu switch!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well you definitely don't want a day like mine was yesterday. I had colored coolant all over the place, including the motherboard, pumps and gpu's, with some dripping down on the pedestals.
> Had to pull the motherboard mount and blow it off with compressor and blot the board with Qtips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much emptied a 250ml reservoir before I could reach the psu switch!


Ouch no i dont want this!! What happened???


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I'm hoping my Primo Ghost compressions dont have issues as I would hate to have fluids leaking all over the M8.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ouch no i dont want this!! What happened???


I rolled the rig to the back door to blow the dust out of the pedestals, and the tubing between my D5's and the cpu block came loose somehow. When I fired it up I had water shooting straight up toward the gpu's.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's not fun, this is why I'm going to run soft tubing in the pedestal and just hardline in the main tower section


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's not fun, this is why I'm going to run soft tubing in the pedestal and just hardline in the main tower section


In my case a lot of stress was put on everything by rolling it to the other side of the house - and after all I have the SM8 with 2 pedestals so it's not little- and I use the Bitspower O ring fittings.
But I see now that what likely happened was the 2 D5's, which are mounted on a piece of 1/2" acrylic, slid over a little and this caused stress on the line causing it to pop out.
Otherwise I've had no problems with it.

But having said that, I do use soft tubing throughout the pedestals and and hard fittings interconnecting each pair of radiators just because I've had it all apart literally dozens of times and the soft tubing makes it much easier to pull radiators out from the cramped pedestals.


----------



## dman811

When and if I go for water on my own rig I will be using soft tubing. I'd only build with hard if someone paid me to do it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm using acrylic just due to the fact I will be using Mayhems Blood red x1 coolant and hardline has no issues w/ their coolants. And really it looks better just knowing the time and effort that has to go into running it


----------



## seross69

Well crazy 3 days drive to Mississippi on Thursday to check on mom and spend the night with her!

Friday pick oldest daughter up from school and we ride and talk all afternoon then take her to eat! Take her home and start back to Atlanta at 830 pm atlanta time!

Get back home at 0230 then back up for birthday party for youngest daughter


----------



## DarthBaggins

Busy busy, lol. But I can guess it in all was better than a 6hr heli ride


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Busy busy, lol. But I can guess it in all was better than a 6hr heli ride


Anything better than 6 hours in chopper


----------



## DarthBaggins

especially a hung over 6hr chopper ride


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> especially a hung over 6hr chopper ride


I try not to think about that because the it was 36 hours of work!! Should be old enough to know better


----------



## DarthBaggins

LoL, somehow we all forget the things or the reasons why we dont do certain things


----------



## seross69

Bad day of building another day where nothing went right on this build.

I was going to format my drive and re-install windows and had problems installing it to the raid so i deleted the raid and was going to install it to one drive then come back and make a image of windows and install it on the raid 0 but nothing but bad luck with this also and now I can not get it to reset back to a raid!!!






























I will figure it out tomorrow I am sure!!

Arm and neck killing me today be glad to go see the physical therapist tomorrow.

And trying to work on the other build at the same time!! LOL














naybe tommorrow will be better day!!


----------



## seross69

This is the reason I wanted to formatt and re-install windows


----------



## DarthBaggins

Such a great looking GPU







You get windows straightened out?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Such a great looking GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get windows straightened out?


No not yet hope to go over there in a few minutes and see what happens


----------



## DarthBaggins

Have a feeling something in the BiOS is what's causing your issue


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Have a feeling something in the BiOS is what's causing your issue


Very possible and going to wipe the hard drives seperate and look at the bios close


----------



## DarthBaggins

yeah might have the port/ connection priorities confused but don't see how that could've happened if all you did was format and go for re-install in Raid 0


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> yeah might have the port/ connection priorities confused but don't see how that could've happened if all you did was format and go for re-install in Raid 0


Just one of the funny things that always seems to happen to me!!!









Also boticed the fans were not coming on in the drive cages and it was getting warm so going to replace the fans and try to wipe the drives


----------



## Bart

Scott: I'm not sure migrating a Windows installation on a single drive TO a RAID array is even possible. I've never managed to do it. When you install Windows on a stand-alone disk, you're not installing RAID drivers for your motherboard, since the controller is in AHCI mode, not RAID mode. So if you image that single-drive install, and try to "restore" it to a RAID array, the OS can't see it since there are no RAID drivers in the image. You can do it the opposite way though, since if you do a fresh install on a RAID array, and you migrate that install to a single drive, you don't need extra drives. Know what I mean?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott: I'm not sure migrating a Windows installation on a single drive TO a RAID array is even possible. I've never managed to do it. When you install Windows on a stand-alone disk, you're not installing RAID drivers for your motherboard, since the controller is in AHCI mode, not RAID mode. So if you image that single-drive install, and try to "restore" it to a RAID array, the OS can't see it since there are no RAID drivers in the image. You can do it the opposite way though, since if you do a fresh install on a RAID array, and you migrate that install to a single drive, you don't need extra drives. Know what I mean?


Yeah know what you mean and going to do the raid again


----------



## seross69

Found part of the problem, it was a bad SSD????


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wha!? how'd one of the Samsungs go bad? Other than I've had one go bad on me before (w/in 24hrs of buying to install)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Wha!? how'd one of the Samsungs go bad? Other than I've had one go bad on me before (w/in 24hrs of buying to install)


Not sure what happened just my bad luck i guess but i had 2 Samsung 840 pro 256 so used them give me a excuse to get the 850's


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yup guess it's time to upgrade the SSD's and the 850's have been selling at a good price lately ($159.99 @ MC Marietta)


----------



## seross69

Stupid me found the problem!!! Had the DVD drive plugged into a USB 3.0 port so it was asking for drivers for that!! Moved it to the 2.0 slot and all ok


----------



## DarthBaggins

lol good one


----------



## seross69

Not bad heaven score with 1 Titan X.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not bad heaven score with 1 Titan X.


That framerate! My 780 SC only hits 80 frames for this test value. Min and max are meh alright. Cant get much else from the card on its overclock and waterblock. titan time! haha


----------



## Bart

Holy crap that is one powerful card!!! Not worth the $$$$ mind you, but dat score.







Kicks the snot out of my poor 980, that's for sure!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still need to bench my oc'd 970


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> That framerate! My 780 SC only hits 80 frames for this test value. Min and max are meh alright. Cant get much else from the card on its overclock and waterblock. titan time! haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Holy crap that is one powerful card!!! Not worth the $$$$ mind you, but dat score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicks the snot out of my poor 980, that's for sure!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Still need to bench my oc'd 970


I got lucky I guess only ASIC Score of 64.7 but able to over clock to 1450 on air with + 100 mhz on the memory


----------



## seross69

3dMark11 Score You will not believe this. with people that have the same CPU and also 1 of the same GPU's

I am Number *6*




Of all the people that only have 1 GPU I am Number 29



I am Happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bart

Damn you Scott, you make me want a new job!! I'm sorely tempted to pick up another 980 now, just because of YOU!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm working towards getting my A+, N+ certs right now so I can start working on a new career path. Love the automotive industry but not sure how much longer my back will take it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> 3dMark11 Score You will not believe this. with people that have the same CPU and also 1 of the same GPU's
> 
> I am Number *6*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the people that only have 1 GPU I am Number 29
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice! About the same as my Crossfire 7950's. But I'm happy with what I got.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I'm working towards getting my A+, N+ certs right now so I can start working on a new career path. Love the automotive industry but not sure how much longer my back will take it.


Good thing about A+ I guess is that it never expires. I got mine during the Windows 2000 days. Also was CCNA certified, but I let that lapse since I didn't really need it. If I had taken the A+ tests 3 months earlier it would have been DOS based! lol.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol I think I could still do a DOS based test , miss the days of good ol' 3.1


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Nice! About the same as my Crossfire 7950's. But I'm happy with what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing about A+ I guess is that it never expires. I got mine during the Windows 2000 days. Also was CCNA certified, but I let that lapse since I didn't really need it. If I had taken the A+ tests 3 months earlier it would have been DOS based! lol.


You are able to score that high with 7950's on extreme settings @ 1080 resolution???? WOW. I need to tweak more or something or i just wasted money!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

bump the clocks a tad and you should get some impressive numbers and possibly a jump in the rankings


----------



## Bart

My old config was crossfired 7950s and I was only scoring 1630 or so in Heaven. There's no way a pair of 7950s will come close to a TitanX in Heaven at 1920x1080 in extreme. Something's wrong there. Oh wait, I just went back and looked at Scotts results, and he wasn't using the extreme preset. Wimps.







My pair of 7950s scores roughly the same in extreme as the single 980 I replaced them with, 16xx or so.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You are able to score that high with 7950's on extreme settings @ 1080 resolution???? WOW. I need to tweak more or something or i just wasted money!!


No...I only have the freebie 3DMark11, I was thinking about one of the 3DMark scores not at extreme settings. I only glanced at yours and didn't realize what I was looking at.
Still, I'm happy with my 7950's, they overclock pretty good.
I'm sure any TitanX will blow mine out in top scores.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> You are able to score that high with 7950's on extreme settings @ 1080 resolution???? WOW. I need to tweak more or something or i just wasted money!!


Scott, according to your screenshot of Heaven, you weren't using the extreme preset.







Oh BTW my VISA card thanks you. Since you applied peer pressure to me (even though you didn't know it), I'm picking up another 980 today. Damn you!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I snagged a copy of 3D Mark 11 when it was on steam sale a while back for $8


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I snagged a copy of 3D Mark 11 when it was on steam sale a while back for $8


Didn't see that. But I got a deal on 3DMark through steam when it came out. Mostly run Fire Strike, and my 7950's still score better than 97%, for whatever that's worth. These Boost edition don't overclock quite as well as my original 7950's that I sold, but they do alright.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott, according to your screenshot of Heaven, you weren't using the extreme preset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW my VISA card thanks you. Since you applied peer pressure to me (even though you didn't know it), I'm picking up another 980 today. Damn you!!!!


Hey not my fault but you will enjoy the new 980 I am sure. I reran it with all extreme settings on and just 122 FPS and 3900 was the score I think I did not get a picture did not have a lot of time with it.. Will get one next time I do it for sure. Just had a few minutes so forgot to take picture took the wife out to lunch...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I snagged a copy of 3D Mark 11 when it was on steam sale a while back for $8


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Didn't see that. But I got a deal on 3DMark through steam when it came out. Mostly run Fire Strike, and my 7950's still score better than 97%, for whatever that's worth. These Boost edition don't overclock quite as well as my original 7950's that I sold, but they do alright.


Wished I would have got the 3dmark11 for 8 dollars but really 39 for the advanced is not that bad I think.

Scored close to 10500 but it did not get all the settings so said it was not a valid run.. Did this today after putting the maxairbios on it. this is a little funny for overcloking. Just need to tweak with the CPU and GPU settings and should be able to get a valid run of around 10500 with on Titan X on extreme settings!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah 3D Mark is easily worth the $39 price tag, but when I saw the sale I had to jump on it


----------



## seross69

This GPU is awesome and a good overclocker!! it is not hard to do and with a little playing and experimenting you can easily run up to 1500 to 1600 boost on the GPU and that is some power!! I was benching today at 1587 or so just not very stable need to experiment some more and maybe use the 1.3v Bios as it gives more power. I get caught up in palying with these benches and forget about the 2d one I wanted to come close to finishing and the original build i need to finish!! lol























all extreme settings on heaven and 122 FPS pretty awesome I think!! minimum 33 and max over 300...


----------



## Bart

Hey buddy, I just benched my system a few times in Heaven just so I have a point of comparison to your Titan before I install the 2nd 980, and my single 980 scores about 1690 with a low-end CPU compared to yours. i7 3820K on a Rampage 4 Gene, overclocked to 4.3Ghz, Zotac AMP edition 980 (not OCed). I get about 1690 in Heaven @1920x1080 in extreme. Can't remember the min/max FPS since I'm too drunk and didn't take note of it. My 980 boosts up to about 1450, stock settings (haven't considered OCing it yet). I want your job so I can afford Titan X's!!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Hey buddy, I just benched my system a few times in Heaven just so I have a point of comparison to your Titan before I install the 2nd 980, and my single 980 scores about 1690 with a low-end CPU compared to yours. i7 3820K on a Rampage 4 Gene, overclocked to 4.3Ghz, Zotac AMP edition 980 (not OCed). I get about 1690 in Heaven @1920x1080 in extreme. Can't remember the min/max FPS since I'm too drunk and didn't take note of it. My 980 boosts up to about 1450, stock settings (haven't considered OCing it yet). I want your job so I can afford Titan X's!!!!


Who said I can afford them?? Sold 2 780 hydro-coppers I had and some other items to get this one ( they were for the other build and now going to use a Titan in it and other for physx).. Wife dont know it but she is going to buy 2nd on her credit card!!

they are amazing. you could sell the 2 980's and get one but your visa would cry like my does!!


----------



## mandrix

Glad you are enjoying your card.








Too far out of my budget, though. Right now I need to sell my Z87 / 4770K setup to get some cash ready for Skylake. A quick overclock on the 4770K, probably could have got more with more fiddling: http://valid.canardpc.com/cpmp01


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Hey buddy, I just benched my system a few times in Heaven just so I have a point of comparison to your Titan before I install the 2nd 980, and my single 980 scores about 1690 with a low-end CPU compared to yours. i7 3820K on a Rampage 4 Gene, overclocked to 4.3Ghz, Zotac AMP edition 980 (not OCed). I get about 1690 in Heaven @1920x1080 in extreme. Can't remember the min/max FPS since I'm too drunk and didn't take note of it. My 980 boosts up to about 1450, stock settings (haven't considered OCing it yet). I want your job so I can afford Titan X's!!!!


Well bart I think this will make you even more Jealous!!!











All Extreme Settings so hope this is a good score!!


----------



## seross69

Found out today for some reason my 4 pin female fan connectors will not accept any pin!!!!! So guess i will be ordering more of them really piss me off!!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

that's not good at all malformed ends?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> that's not good at all malformed ends?


Not sure what problem is but can not push any type of pin in them!! And do not remember who i bought them from!!!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well bart I think this will make you even more Jealous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Extreme Settings so hope this is a good score!!


Now run that benchmark at 1920x1080 like I did, you cheating wimp.







LOL!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well bart I think this will make you even more Jealous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Extreme Settings so hope this is a good score!!


Now run that again at 1920x1080 like I do, you cheating wimp.







LOL!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Now run that again at 1920x1080 like I do, you cheating wimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


ok I sure will I just pushed extreme settings. I will use custom and do this!!!!


----------



## Bart

What the heck, sorry for the double post buddy! Alcohol may be a factor. Well that and the Calgary Flames just won their series against the Canucks.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> What the heck, sorry for the double post buddy! Alcohol may be a factor. Well that and the Calgary Flames just won their series against the Canucks.


hell I like it and Alcohol is factor in mine


----------



## DarthBaggins

Been a while for the Flames, another team taken from Atlanta and given to CA lol


----------



## seross69

This is not PC talk and not football so you are way above my head!!!


----------



## Bart

It's hockey, LOL!







Now get that 1920x1080 Heaven benchmark done so I can see how a 980 stacks up. Next week my second EK block / back plate arrives, so I want to know how a pair of 980s stacks up against a Titan X!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> It's hockey, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get that 1920x1080 Heaven benchmark done so I can see how a 980 stacks up. Next week my second EK block / back plate arrives, so I want to know how a pair of 980s stacks up against a Titan X!


Yes sir but will be tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Found out today for some reason my 4 pin female fan connectors will not accept any pin!!!!! So guess i will be ordering more of them really piss me off!!!!


Can you post a good pic of the connector and the pins?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> It's hockey, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get that 1920x1080 Heaven benchmark done so I can see how a 980 stacks up. Next week my second EK block / back plate arrives, so I want to know how a pair of 980s stacks up against a Titan X!


Ok Bart here you go everything on High at 1920X108


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok Bart here you go everything on High *at 1920X108*


lol really pushing it with that 108px









Love the build, I finished reading every page after a few months of following, so good


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Ok Bart here you go everything on High at 1920X108


Now set it to extreme and do that again.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Now set it to extreme and do that again.


If i set it to extreme i can not change any settings and it defaults to lower res for some reason!! So i used custom set res to 1920x1080 and put everything on ultra!! Or highest setting allowed????


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If i set it to extreme i can not change any settings and it defaults to lower res for some reason!! So i used custom set res to 1920x1080 and put everything on ultra!! Or highest setting allowed????


Yeah i just double checked my settings. They're almost the same as yours, but I set tessellation to extreme and run it full screen.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Yeah i just double checked my settings. They're almost the same as yours, but I set tessellation to extreme and run it full screen.


Sorry must have missed the tesdellation and don't run on full screen so i can monitor temps as card not underwater yet and have it overclocked!!

Just use same settings to compare!! Leave tomorrow for work so will not get to rerun it


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Yeah i just double checked my settings. They're almost the same as yours, but I set tessellation to extreme and run it full screen.


What did 2 980's score with the same settings as mine???


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What did 2 980's score with the same settings as mine???


I'm not sure, my 2nd 980 hasn't gone in yet (just got the block today). I'm feeling kinda crappy today, so I won't be installing it soon. Might save that for next weekend. My rig is such a pain to drain. But at those settings (custom preset, everything maxxed, tessellation on extreme, AA at 8x) at 1920x1080 full screen, a single 980 gets about 1690 (GPU is on stock boost settings, and cool as a cucumber with the EK block).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'm not sure, my 2nd 980 hasn't gone in yet (just got the block today). I'm feeling kinda crappy today, so I won't be installing it soon. Might save that for next weekend. My rig is such a pain to drain. But at those settings (custom preset, everything maxxed, tessellation on extreme, AA at 8x) at 1920x1080 full screen, a single 980 gets about 1690 (GPU is on stock boost settings, and cool as a cucumber with the EK block).


So 2 will come close but I don't think it will beat it by much!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Need to see how my 970 @ 1541 will stack up


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Need to see how my 970 @ 1541 will stack up


Be interesting to see and the x was at over 1500mhz also.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Can you post a good pic of the connector and the pins?


Here are pictures of the pins and connector. these pins both will work in the 3 pin connectors I have


----------



## dman811

I'll be seeing how my 970 does on Wednesday afternoon. I've got it clocked at 1538MHz for folding.


----------



## mandrix

Scott, those pins that have the front section as part of the reel are a real pita if you do not trim them carefully with some side cutters. That's all that stands out to me... I believe those are the "molex" or molex type pins.
I prefer to buy loose fan pins, at least the female ones, and generally I buy the Spox pins through Mouser.

But they all -should- work if care is taken. Again, though, the ones I pointed out are a pain to me and I prefer not to use them. There are some differences in fan connectors as well. I've always been able to make them work but occasionally I've seen the odd connector that I had to use a little force to get the pin into, and this includes the male hooded connectors as well.

Good luck with them, and if you find one type fan pin is easiest for you to use then just stick with it. Believe me, until I got a lot of practice I fubar'd many a fan pin!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Scott, those pins that have the front section as part of the reel are a real pita if you do not trim them carefully with some side cutters. That's all that stands out to me... I believe those are the "molex" or molex type pins.
> I prefer to buy loose fan pins, at least the female ones, and generally I buy the Spox pins through Mouser.
> 
> But they all -should- work if care is taken. Again, though, the ones I pointed out are a pain to me and I prefer not to use them. There are some differences in fan connectors as well. I've always been able to make them work but occasionally I've seen the odd connector that I had to use a little force to get the pin into, and this includes the male hooded connectors as well.
> 
> Good luck with them, and if you find one type fan pin is easiest for you to use then just stick with it. Believe me, until I got a lot of practice I fubar'd many a fan pin!


I don't know what it is and I can not even force them in after crimping with no wire in them using needle nose... I think somehow I got some bad connectors. I am going to order new connectors and pins so hopefully these will be ok!!

Actually seeing what the cost of pre-crimped wires are and then just soldier wire to them














LOL lazy. i bet I will end up buying the pins and connectors!!


----------



## mandrix

Well sometimes it just takes a lot of practice. I messed up my share of pins until I learned. Female fan pins are the hardest for me only because they are so small and my old hands can't handle "small" any more. lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well sometimes it just takes a lot of practice. I messed up my share of pins until I learned. Female fan pins are the hardest for me only because they are so small and my old hands can't handle "small" any more. lol.


Well it is really aggravating when you waste 3 or 4 pins and finally get it right and it will not go in.. I don't mind the practice and I do have the patience for this so no big deal.. Just hate the amount of time it takes!


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I'm going to have to make my own, but was thinking of cutting the wires and soldiering in the extra length I need to add


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know I'm going to have to make my own, but was thinking of cutting the wires and soldiering in the extra length I need to add


I also do a lot of this but most are only 26 awg and I do not like it to be that small..


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I also do a lot of this but most are only 26 awg and I do not like it to be that small..


Since I bought a Snap-On Gas Soldering Iron (runs off butane for lighters) I don't mind especially since it has a heatgun feature as well lol. .


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Since I bought a Snap-On Gas Soldering Iron (runs off butane for lighters) I don't mind especially since it has a heatgun feature as well lol. .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah the soldiering is easy it is the fact they are only 26 awg that bothers me this is ok for individual fans but I just don't feel comfortable using this on my fan group harnesses.. Don't want to run 6 to 8 fans off of a 26 awg connection!! for a individual fan this might be OK but not for a group of them!!

Heading out tomorrow back to work... all the things going on with family did not get as much done as I wanted to on either build but family comes first just wish I could be more help there...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah don't need to start a fire, lol. What's the largest that can be fit into the housing (resolder new leads onto the board)


----------



## seross69

I have crimped 18 awg and put them into connectors with no problem but I think that would be the limit on fan connectors!


----------



## seross69

Well in airport starting trip back to austriala


----------



## Bart

Are you still one month on, one month off with the new job Scott?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Are you still one month on, one month off with the new job Scott?


Yes i am!! But travel is my time, i will be back 31 may


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not too bad really, and of course as long as the pay is good







maybe I'll make more headway on my own build this month lol


----------



## seross69

And just remember that when i come home i will be single!!!! Wife is leaving before you get home to visit ukraine for summer!!! Get my 17 year old daughter and have fun!!! And lots of building!!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Awesome







Farthest mine would go is to Ackworth or Marietta lol


----------



## Bart

The secret to a happy marriage is time apart.







Scott: got the 2nd 980 in finally. A pair of em scores 3057-3059 in Heaven, maxxed out settings at 1920x1080.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> The secret to a happy marriage is time apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott: got the 2nd 980 in finally. A pair of em scores 3057-3059 in Heaven, maxxed out settings at 1920x1080.


Wished i was home as I think i could bet that!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Wished i was home as I think i could bet that!!


Dude with your income you could KILL that. Not with a single card though, at least I don't *think*. Kind of impressed with these Zotac cards so far. I haven't even tried OCing yet, but the core boosts to 1430 and neither card hits 40C. So far so good. I wonder how high I could OC these things.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Dude with your income you could KILL that. Not with a single card though, at least I don't *think*. Kind of impressed with these Zotac cards so far. I haven't even tried OCing yet, but the core boosts to 1430 and neither card hits 40C. So far so good. I wonder how high I could OC these things.


Not fun to do unless it is on a single OC card!!! Just need to get it underwater and should be sble to get better OC


----------



## Bart

Which block are you getting for the Titan X? EK? Bitspower?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Which block are you getting for the Titan X? EK? Bitspower?


All ready have the EK clear nickel with black back plates


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> All ready have the EK clear nickel with black back plates


Cool, I have the same blocks but with nickel plates. Might be the last block I buy from EK though, as I'm not impressed with these guys QC. My first block shipped with chrome screws that stripped easily, and the second one came with black screws that fell out of the ziplock bag and ended up scattered all over the box. Plus, they don't include the special little wrench you need to tighten the stand-offs on the GPU block. Mine ALL needed tightening, and I got lucky in that a kind gentlemen on the Dazmode forums was nice enough to mail me a spare wrench. I paid about $250CDN for each block / back plate combo. The least they could have done was include that wrench. Make DAMN sure those stand-offs are tight buddy! I now have a stripped screw in one block and a back plate that can never be removed because of that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Scott loves his EK Blocks







I so far love my Aquacomputers Cuplex Kryos Delrin on my 4790k (keeps it cool while running 4.8 @ 1.258 - still going to push to 5.0+ since I have the headroom) but can't wait to see how all the BP gear I have fairs in the JAC build


----------



## timepart

Thinking of selling my 780 and upgrading to a Titan (GK110) for a net cost of 300$ or so. Those frame rates are crazy!


----------



## dman811

But that's from a Titan X, which is Maxwell.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> But that's from a Titan X, which is Maxwell.


Different generations and a poor starving college students budget haha. Maybe when the next series drops I will get a used Titan or 980.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Different generations and a poor starving college students budget haha. Maybe when the next series drops I will get a used Titan or 980.


Titan X>980>970>Titan>780
Just a idea on how GPUs go


----------



## DarthBaggins

Personally I'd go with a 970 over an older Titan anyday lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Personally I'd go with a 970 over an older Titan anyday lol


Depends on what you are doing, how high you overclocked each card and what resolution u will be gaming with!! Do I need the Titan X no but I wanted it!!!


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Depends on what you are doing, how high you overclocked each card and what resolution u will be gaming with!! Do I need the Titan X no bit I wanted it!!!


I agree, I'm running a pair of 1st gen Titans, on stock air, at 10320x1440 res and I'm able to run all my games with full eye candy without any overclocking. Benchmarking isn't my thing so I couldn't tell you how many frames per second I'm pulling but my playing experience has been smooth on all games I've run. The 970 may be clocked a bit higher but I think the extra RAM helps me more than the higher clock at this res.

Of course you experience may vary.









Edit:
And yeah I "want" a pair of Titan Xs as well


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still plan to bench the 970 I have at 1541/6008 even at stock it ran great but all my monitors are 1080p that I game off of, I only oc'd for [email protected] (pulls 310k ppd in Linux)


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Still plan to bench the 970 I have at 1541/6008 even at stock it ran great but all my monitors are 1080p that I game off of, I only oc'd for [email protected] (pulls 310k ppd in Linux)


Interesting to see what y can get at those clocks.. Cant wait to get home and put Titan X underwater and overclock the hell out of it to see if u can beat bart with his 2 980's!!!! LOL


----------



## Bart

LOL! Here's your new target then:


----------



## dman811

Alright, Thursday night/Friday morning I will get my hand-me-down X79 stuff up and going with my 970. Shipment of package pertaining that is.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOL! Here's your new target then:


Damn you keep setting the bar higher and higher!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Alright, Thursday night/Friday morning I will get my hand-me-down X79 stuff up and going with my 970. Shipment of package pertaining that is.


You will enjoy the added performance i am sure!!!


----------



## dman811

I bet, especially after my 3570K got fried with my motherboard. Running a 3450S right now. Thankfully I had this one otherwise I'd be using a Pentium G850.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I bet, especially after my 3570K got fried with my motherboard. Running a 3450S right now. Thankfully I had this one otherwise I'd be using a Pentium G850.


Really be able to game and fold now!!!


----------



## dman811

Soon enough. I'm impatiently refreshing the UPS tracking page despite the fact that the "Next Scheduled Event" is Wednesday by 11:59PM.


----------



## mr squishy

This build is beyond impressive. You're making my 650 ti boost quake in it's PCIE slot and my FX 6300 wish it were stronger. I wish I had this kind of budget. I might upgrade to a 970 in the next few weeks though!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> This build is beyond impressive. You're making my 650 ti boost quake in it's PCIE slot and my FX 6300 wish it were stronger. I wish I had this kind of budget. I might upgrade to a 970 in the next few weeks though!


Thanks and it is fun but a little insane actually especially with 2 titan X's and a OG Titan for physxs


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't wait to see what numbers those suckers will pull in [email protected]


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Can't wait to see what numbers those suckers will pull in [email protected]


Never done any [email protected] before????


----------



## dman811

Well two Folding Editors who are following this log can certainly assist if you feel like testing the waters. Then again, as I've always said, the best way to test is to just jump right in.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well two Folding Editors who are following this log can certainly assist if you feel like testing the waters. Then again, as I've always said, the best way to test is to just jump right in.


Will consider this once i ever getbit all working!!! Lol


----------



## DarthBaggins

Oh I'm sure I can tweak it to get some good numbers







lol


----------



## seross69

Maybe so


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Never done any [email protected] before????


You will love it, It becomes really addictive


----------



## DarthBaggins

Especially with the hardware in this build should net over 1mil PPD


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Especially with the hardware in this build should net over 1mil PPD


That makes me insainly jelous


----------



## dman811

1.5M PPD if both Titan Xs are OC'd and the 5960X is folding and OC'd too. Linux is almost a must if you want those numbers though.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 1.5M PPD if both Titan Xs are OC'd and the 5960X is folding and OC'd too. Linux is almost a must if you want those numbers though.


Both titan x's will be OC bit CPU is 4960x and don't forget about OG titan that is in rig to do physixs


----------



## dman811

I'm not sure why I was thinking 5960X. That OG Titan should do around ~250K PPD. With the two Titan Xs doing ~650K each, that's 1.3M alone, the ~250K PPD of the OG Titan should get you to 1.5M fairly easily. At that rate, I wouldn't bother folding on the CPU.


----------



## DarthBaggins

He could at least fold at 8T on the CPU but in windoze it won't see over 30-35k PPD, forgot to ask how the Bandos build was going?


----------



## Simmons572

*@seross69*, if you get hooked on folding, you should strongly consider the Team Competition! I know of a couple teams that would love you have you and your hardware on board


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol yeah I know there's a few that need GPU-E and i7 folders


----------



## dman811

Titan X still isn't eligible for GPU-E. Won't be until AMD release their next gen. I'm sticking firm to that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I meant his OG Titan lol, don't know when the X will be considered for TC other than need to see the 980Ti's numbers as well


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 1.5M PPD if both Titan Xs are OC'd and the 5960X is folding and OC'd too. Linux is almost a must if you want those numbers though.


What is GPU-E????


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> What is GPU-E????


GPU-E is our GPU Elite Category within the Team Competition. There is a list of the eligible hardware in the Team Competition Sign Up thread.


----------



## seross69

finally home and had terrible day Wednesday!! Murphy was with me all day!! hope to maybe build some tomorrow..


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> finally home and had terrible day Wednesday!! Murphy was with me all day!! hope to maybe build some tomorrow..


Welcome back.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Welcome back.


Thanks but i am going to take a couple of days to relax and post things that were sponsored i am going to sell now that i have used or tested!!! So watch out!!!!


----------



## seross69

ordered 2 new 850 pro 512 GB SSD drives to replace the 2 256 840 pro's anyone want them??

Actually I cancelled this order


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks but i am going to take a couple of days to relax and post things that were sponsored i am going to sell now that i have used or tested!!! So watch out!!!!


I meant as in welcome home.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Fire sale time!! Lol


----------



## seross69

Well had another SSD die on me today!! I think the iStar drive cage is killing them. in the same slot a 512 GB one did last time I was home and now a 256 GB died.. The only common thing is the cheap iStar drive cage. the 6 in one 5.25 slot.... So So bad and only thing I can think of that is causing them to die does anyone have any other ideas??


----------



## DarthBaggins

Might be cause Samsungs tend not to die too easily, my 840's are running like champs. Must be how power is being delivered to them via the cradle


----------



## fast_fate

I had a Sammy 840 die on me just s few weeks ago too..
Just mounted in a normal CaseLabs cradle.
Luckily I had a drive image backed up and in the end recovered ~95% of all the important stuff.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Might be cause Samsungs tend not to die too easily, my 840's are running like champs. Must be how power is being delivered to them via the cradle


that is what I am thinking that something is wrong with the back plane.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> ordered 2 new 850 pro 512 GB SSD drives to replace the 2 256 840 pro's anyone want them??


In for the SSDs. PM me.


----------



## mandrix

Never had any problems out of my three 840's. But all of mine are on custom wiring.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have had one 840 die but that was within 24hrs of opening so it was just a dud, my current 2 128's have been great for the past few years. Again something is amiss on what's happening to them since now it's not coincidence.


----------



## aaroc

I can recommend the ICY Dock brand of hdd/sdd cages. Very good metal construction and up to the moment I have 6x 2.5hdd/sdd in one 5 1/4 drive http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=151 2 samsung hdd and 4 SSD (2xCorsair GTX, 1 Crucial MX100 and one Sandisk. Not a single problem. And they are hot swappable. More expensive than alternatives. I will buy the same brand in the future if I need a drive cage. The only thing that you must take care is to use the supplied screws, because you can damage the hot swap cage if a too long screw is used (amazon reviews).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Never had any problems out of my three 840's. But all of mine are on custom wiring.


Yeah I really feel like the back plan is damaged in this Drive cage and will be replacing the iStars with Icy Docks..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I have had one 840 die but that was within 24hrs of opening so it was just a dud, my current 2 128's have been great for the past few years. Again something is amiss on what's happening to them since now it's not coincidence.


You are right I I really believe that it is not a coincidence about this!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I can recommend the ICY Dock brand of hdd/sdd cages. Very good metal construction and up to the moment I have 6x 2.5hdd/sdd in one 5 1/4 drive http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=151 2 samsung hdd and 4 SSD (2xCorsair GTX, 1 Crucial MX100 and one Sandisk. Not a single problem. And they are hot swappable. More expensive than alternatives. I will buy the same brand in the future if I need a drive cage. The only thing that you must take care is to use the supplied screws, because you can damage the hot swap cage if a too long screw is used (amazon reviews).


Thanks for this information i will be getting 2 of these to replace the istars, I have the 4 in 1's that are Icy Docks and the quality is a lot better.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I 2nd the ICY Dock brand







very good shtuff


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I 2nd the ICY Dock brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good shtuff


Already ordered


----------



## seross69

Excessive Blow out here


----------



## seross69

Excessive Fan Sale here

trying to get enough for new SSD's and 2nd titan!!


----------



## seross69

And Now we have a Sleeving Blow Out!!!!!! Get some sleevieng even MDPC-X in Crazy Colors for good price here


----------



## seross69

I have a Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 PRO one of the original ones that I am not using all I have is the Aquaero and not the box or anything how much do you think this is wroth??


----------



## seross69

Also I need to get 2 new SSD's because of the drive cage burning one of them up.. I am thinking the Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB unless someone knows a faster ones??


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have a Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 PRO one of the original ones that I am not using all I have is the Aquaero and not the box or anything how much do you think this is wroth??


Populair item.

Newl 167 dollar i guess in good condition you may ask 110 dollar. "Without the passive coolingblock".


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Also I need to get 2 new SSD's because of the drive cage burning one of them up.. I am thinking the Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB unless someone knows a faster ones??


The egg has 1TB 850 pro's for a good sale price right now and they throw in 8GB of RAM.
550 sequential read/520 write.

Don't know if you wanted to go that big...


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Populair item.
> 
> Newl 167 dollar i guess in good condition you may ask 110 dollar. "Without the passive coolingblock".


Well it is new and never used just has a white face and was installed!??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> The egg has 1TB 850 pro's for a good sale price right now and they throw in 8GB of RAM.
> 550 sequential read/520 write.
> 
> Don't know if you wanted to go that big...


No I am going to get 256 Gb because I have storage drives and server. I was just wondering if there was a faster drive than the Samsung Pro's?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well it is new and never used just has a white face and was installed!??
> No I am going to get 256 Gb because I have storage drives and server. I was just wondering if there was a faster drive than the Samsung Pro's?


http://www.fastestssd.com/featured/ssd-rankings-the-fastest-solid-state-drives/


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> http://www.fastestssd.com/featured/ssd-rankings-the-fastest-solid-state-drives/


Thanks for this so i am right with the samsung 850


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks for this so i am right with the samsung 850


Hard to go wrong with the Sammies. I still love my 840 Pro's.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hard to go wrong with the Sammies. I still love my 840 Pro's.


I would have loved mine if the damn drive cage would not have keep killing them!!!


----------



## seross69

Well decided to sell one of my OG Titans so that I can get my 2nd Titan X.. and a Koolance control system plus a Seasonic x-1250

Look here, Here and Here


----------



## Bart

Hmmm, that PSU is tempting me. Too bad I just dumped a ton on a new 4K monitor!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Hmmm, that PSU is tempting me. Too bad I just dumped a ton on a new 4K monitor!


Well going to be testing my titan X tommorrow under water and I plan on beating you 980 SLI Score in Heaven!!!


----------



## mandrix

You decided to go with Aquaero's over the Koolance boards? Or just have too much stuff? lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> You decided to go with Aquaero's over the Koolance boards? Or just have too much stuff? lol.


Yes I decided to use the Aquaero and had bought the koolance before the aquaero came out!! if I did not need the money I would keep it and play with it as it looks like a decent system!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes I decided to use the Aquaero and had bought the koolance before the aquaero came out!! if I did not need the money I would keep it and play with it as it looks like a decent system!!


I've been scrounging around trying to figure out what if anything I want to try to sell, myself.
Sold my Z87 board and 4770K, RAM etc but need more cash for Skylake.Think I'm about $300 short right now but my wife is putting in lots of OT.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well going to be testing my titan X tommorrow under water and I plan on beating you 980 SLI Score in Heaven!!!


Don't you make me pump those cards back up to 1600 core.







I don't think they like it!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Don't you make me pump those cards back up to 1600 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they like it!


Well Bart it looks like your score is safe as this was all I was able to do. It was with the Titan at 1528 and boost 1608



I need some more voltage and I could get more from my titan!!! But it is voltage locked.. that and I need people to start buying from my classifieds so I can get my second one!!!


----------



## Bart

Scott, your system is LEAPS and BOUND beyond my meager nerd garbage.







Mine sure isn't a benchmark beast with a 3820k in it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Scott, your system is LEAPS and BOUND beyond my meager nerd garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine sure isn't a benchmark beast with a 3820k in it.


Nothing wrong with you system, it does what you want it to and plays the games you want ti play!! How is the 4k monitor?? What kind of frame rates you get with it???


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Nothing wrong with you system, it does what you want it to and plays the games you want ti play!! How is the 4k monitor?? What kind of frame rates you get with it???


It's not in yet. I just ordered it yesterday. I went with the Acer 4K G-Sync monitor. This one: http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-xb280hk-bprz-28in-4k2k-ce-103792-1349.htm


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> It's not in yet. I just ordered it yesterday. I went with the Acer 4K G-Sync monitor. This one: http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-xb280hk-bprz-28in-4k2k-ce-103792-1349.htm


Awesome monitor!! Should be good experience on it!! I am jelly!!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Awesome monitor!! Should be good experience on it!! I am jelly!!!


I'm a sucker for a sale.







I just hope it doesn't arrive with dead pixels. There are tons of horror stories about dead pixels on high end monitors like this one and the ROG Swift. Seems like the QC dropped into the toilet for these companies.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'm a sucker for a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it doesn't arrive with dead pixels. There are tons of horror stories about dead pixels on high end monitors like this one and the ROG Swift. Seems like the QC dropped into the toilet for these companies.


if so you will be sending it back I am sure!! sooner or later they will get it right but I wish you the best of luck..


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> if so you will be sending it back I am sure!! sooner or later they will get it right but I wish you the best of luck..


Thanks buddy. I got a dead pixel warranty for this thing, since this is the 1st time I ever spent over $400CDN on a monitor. Cost me an extra $45, but I figure it's worth the risk for a $1000 monitor.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Thanks buddy. I got a dead pixel warranty for this thing, since this is the 1st time I ever spent over $400CDN on a monitor. Cost me an extra $45, but I figure it's worth the risk for a $1000 monitor.


Yeah I have been dreaming of monitors for the past few months and want to get 2 more or at least 1 more hard to do the work I do on just one screen when you are use to having one page open on one screen and working on other..

biggest dream right now is 2nd titan X


----------



## dman811

Defintely.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> It's not in yet. I just ordered it yesterday. I went with the Acer 4K G-Sync monitor. This one: http://www.ncix.com/detail/acer-xb280hk-bprz-28in-4k2k-ce-103792-1349.htm


Sweet, Bart! I'm not even close to being able to buying one, but I'm sure you'll love it.

In other news, I had to RMA my "old" Corsair HX750 psu. I have only been using it to run my pumps when I drain the system but now it won't even run the twin D5's, it will try but then they shut off. It will run the MCP35x2 just fine but not the twins. Curious if they will fix it or give me something else, since they don't make that model anymore.
Not had good luck with power supplies lately...first a SeaSonic and now a Corsair. Cost me nearly $30 to ship that thing to Cali today. Ah well I wanted to go to the post office today anyway.


----------



## DarthBaggins

knowing Corsair they will probably send you a new unit.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> knowing Corsair they will probably send you a new unit.


The one time i tried to rma something was with corsair and got bad results!! Never again buy from them!! Mine was memory that was bad!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

normally memory wise I stick w/ GSkill or Kingston (never had issues w/ either)


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

@seross69 I got the package. Seems to be running smooth. Thanks.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V1ct1m1z3r*
> 
> @seross69 I got the package. Seems to be running smooth. Thanks.


Great i am glad!!


----------



## seross69

My birthday in Helen, ga a german town!! Do a google search if you don't believe me!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

What and I wasn't invited lol


----------



## seross69

All spur of the moment!!! Plus i did not think christine would let you go


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> My birthday in Helen, ga a german town!! Do a google search if you don't believe me!!


Happy birthday Scott,

I see you have sun and beer "what more do you want".


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol yeah I just got out of work not too long ago as well


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Happy birthday Scott,
> 
> I see you have sun and beer "what more do you want".


My Wife


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Happy birthday Scott,
> 
> I see you have sun and beer "what more do you want".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wife
Click to expand...

Aww... that's sweet

Well, have a "Happy As Possible" Birthday then!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> My Wife


But if you never had a wife, you could spend so much more on PCs.







Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## seross69

All spur of the moment!!! Plus i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> But if you never had a wife, you could spend so much more on PCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday buddy!


You are so right but I do and miss her believe it or not. It is hard when she is going for 2.5 months to Ukraine to visit family!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> My birthday in Helen, ga a german town!! Do a google search if you don't believe me!!


I passed through there about 15 25 years ago, stopped and bought a 6 pack and drank it before I got to Murphy. Before getting to Helen I was lost as hell for a few hours on back roads between Gainesville (Ga) and Helen.
Finally made it to Andrews NC around midnight, lol.


----------



## seross69

All spur of the moment!!! Plus i did not think christine would let
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I passed through there about 15 25 years ago, stopped and bought a 6 pack and drank it before I got to Murphy. Before getting to Helen I was lost as hell for a few hours on back roads between Gainesville (Ga) and Helen.
> Finally made it to Andrews NC around midnight, lol.


We had a good time tubed the river and rapids! Had some drinks listen to live music!! then a nice meal!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> All spur of the moment!!! Plus i did not think christine would let
> We had a good time tubed the river and rapids! Had some drinks listen to live music!! then a nice meal!!


Yeah it looked like an interesting place. At the time I passed through some Native American tribe was having a big get together replete with carnival rides. Since it was dark thirty and I was running hours late I only stopped at the liquor store before you start up the mountain for NC to make some calls and grab some refreshment.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah don't think Christine would've liked being left out on a venture up to Helen lol


----------



## sadeter

Helen's always fun for a day trip to give the river and walk the shops.

Bart, I got that monitor refurbed on eBay for a great deal a few months ago and I love it. 4k looks amazing. Windows and game developers just need to get on board to be able to adjust for it better.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> My birthday in Helen, ga a german town!! Do a google search if you don't believe me!!


Germany have some amazing beers !

Have fun !


----------



## seross69

Come On Guys Make me a offer from my classified I need about 300 more to order my 2nd titan and am so close to finishing main side so I can work on server side!!!

Edit

I will accept Donations!!!







LOL MOD's just kidding!!!!


----------



## seross69

Well i solved a problem and know what happened to my ssd's. Do not use the push down molex or sata power connectors with 18 ga wire!! It is too big of wire to use in these connectors. It gets loose and loses connection!!!! The below is what they look like!!





Need to use 20 or 22 wire i guess!! Know i will not be using them!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well i solved a problem and know what happened to my ssd's. Do not use the push down molex or sata power connectors with 18 ga wire!! It is too big of wire to use in these connectors. It gets loose and loses connection!!!! The below is what they look like!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to use 20 or 22 wire i guess!! Know i will not be using them!!


18 gauge is all I've ever used with the punchdown connectors. I could see problems with 16 gauge, maybe, but no problems here with 18 gauge.
Probably just need to work on your technique.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 18 gauge is all I've ever used with the punchdown connectors. I could see problems with 16 gauge, maybe, but no problems here with 18 gauge.
> Probably just need to work on your technique.


Maybe so but an expensive lesson as i fried a 512 and 256 gb ssd!!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Maybe so but an expensive lesson as i fried a 512 and 256 gb ssd!!!!


You know I was just thinking, when I first tried using the punchdown fittings I had a bunch of problem trying to come up with a consistent way to punch the wire in. Now it doesn't seem like a big deal, but I sucked at so bad at first I was looking for a tool to make it easier.
But like I say, I finally got it down after a while but at first not so much.

I guess chalk it off to lesson learned, Scott, and just get some practice in until you feel comfortable with it. Lord knows I've screwed some things up until I learned how to do them.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> You know I was just thinking, when I first tried using the punchdown fittings I had a bunch of problem trying to come up with a consistent way to punch the wire in. Now it doesn't seem like a big deal, but I sucked at so bad at first I was looking for a tool to make it easier.
> But like I say, I finally got it down after a while but at first not so much.
> 
> I guess chalk it off to lesson learned, Scott, and just get some practice in until you feel comfortable with it. Lord knows I've screwed some things up until I learned how to do them.


Dont think i will use them and will remove them from my other hard drives


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Dont think i will use them and will remove them from my other hard drives


If you want some 18 gauge wire easier to punch down, try the .0403" wire, the insulation is not as thick.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> If you want some 18 gauge wire easier to punch down, try the .0403" wire, the insulation is not as thick.


Mandrix

they have scared me away... but maybe use 20ga would be ok and 20 should be able to carry enough currant for hard drives!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

since they are voltage/amperage sensitive, unless you could find a way to stabilize the power transferred to them with 16-18ga, so no over-voltage fries anymore.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> since they are voltage/amperage sensitive, unless you could find a way to stabilize the power transferred to them with 16-18ga, so no over-voltage fries anymore.


Dont think it was over voltage as I think it was losing the voltage and this would cause a high amp condition if the volts drop the amps go up.

really the more I think about it the more I just think the problem was with the cheap iStar drive cages that I have done away with and using Icy-dock now. but I was having problems with losing a hard drive..

I changed Sata Cables and then changed the fans on the enclosure to one that moves more air as I thought it might be heat related, then noticed when I moved the wires it would not work so I pulled off the one I have made using the push down connectors and used one that came with PSU and all problems went away!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

ah yeah, ups the amperage to attempt to regain the necessary voltage causing it to cook whatever is connected in most cases.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> ah yeah, ups the amperage to attempt to regain the necessary voltage causing it to cook whatever is connected in most cases.


Actually to keep the same power or watts either way problem fixed and no more


----------



## mandrix

You know the cables that come with power supplies use the punchdown connectors? Except for the end SATA connector, that is often the pin type connector.
I tried to make a harness for multiple drives that used only pin connectors and it was a wire nightmare. Much easier to use the punchdown connectors to connect multiple drives except like I said on the termination end.

But getting back to the .0403" 18 AWG wires, that is what I used when I had all my drives in the Case Labs drive cage, it actually is easier to work with. And since the outer diameter is smaller, it is not too hard to crimp even fan pins to.

Here is what I used, I bought black, blue, and white to use with sleeving also:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HGHPQ6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00

It's UL1007 rated so you know it's good stuff! lol. Depending who is selling it and the market, the prices go up and down.

Anyway if you have an old HDD, or even a good one if you are careful, you can line insert the punchdown connector in the drive and carefully tap the wires into the connector. This also works good when you are using multiple connectors, you can set up your drives and do them all at once thus making sure all the connectors line up.
Practice makes perfect!

IMO being able to do all this stuff separates the parts installers from the true enthusiasts!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> You know the cables that come with power supplies use the punchdown connectors? Except for the end SATA connector, that is often the pin type connector.
> I tried to make a harness for multiple drives that used only pin connectors and it was a wire nightmare. Much easier to use the punchdown connectors to connect multiple drives except like I said on the termination end.
> 
> But getting back to the .0403" 18 AWG wires, that is what I used when I had all my drives in the Case Labs drive cage, it actually is easier to work with. And since the outer diameter is smaller, it is not too hard to crimp even fan pins to.
> 
> Here is what I used, I bought black, blue, and white to use with sleeving also:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HGHPQ6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00
> 
> It's UL1007 rated so you know it's good stuff! lol. Depending who is selling it and the market, the prices go up and down.
> 
> Anyway if you have an old HDD, or even a good one if you are careful, you can line insert the punchdown connector in the drive and carefully tap the wires into the connector. This also works good when you are using multiple connectors, you can set up your drives and do them all at once thus making sure all the connectors line up.
> Practice makes perfect!
> 
> IMO being able to do all this stuff separates the parts installers from the true enthusiasts!


Yeah I know you right about this but I also think 20Ga would do better and it is what the PSU companies have used at lease on the seasonic and OCZ that I have and I think the EVGA also..


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah I know you right about this but I also think 20Ga would do better and it is what the PSU companies have used at lease on the seasonic and OCZ that I have and I think the EVGA also..


I don't see any problem with 20 AWG either. The trick to me is to use something like a screwdriver that is fairly blunt and take your time. I have a screwdriver that is perfect for this, not too little and not sharp on the tip.
Try putting the connector in the socket of a HDD before tapping the wires in place...you won't hurt it if you don't framhell out of it. Promise!


----------



## seross69

Come on guys need to sell a couple more items so i can order 2nd titan tonight!!! Help out this in san guy


----------



## seross69

Laying at the pool looking at pretty girls having a few drinks!! Got steak and lobster to put on grill later!!!


----------



## TATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Laying at the pool looking at pretty girls having a few drinks!! Got steak and lobster to put on grill later!!!


Living like a prince "The american way of live" man i live in the wrong country







or not


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TATH*
> 
> Living like a prince "The american way of live" man i live in the wrong country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or not


All of us don't lay around the pool all day. I've been out working in 97* heat.








But if I had a pool handy I would have jumped in! Way too hot right now, it's been up to 100* already a few times!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> All of us don't lay around the pool all day. I've been out working in 97* heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I had a pool handy I would have jumped in! Way too hot right now, it's been up to 100* already a few times!


If you did not have the garden then you would not have to be out in the heat!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> If you did not have the garden then you would not have to be out in the heat!!


Won't have to worry much longer, it will all be burned up! lol.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Won't have to worry much longer, it will all be burned up! lol.


Yes we are having a real hot summer!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's an under statement on Hot lol


----------



## seross69

Well I leave tomorrow for work so I thought I would give a update.

Got the PC side working about 90% just need to add the USB, card readers, Raid Card, make sleeved wires for the PSU to the board and the video cards and get the AQ6 working!!! Getting the AQ6 working is going to take the most time I think. I got everything power up but it is not finding but 3 of my poweradjust and I need to figure this out. but that is minor as it is keeping everything cool all this will do is make it quieter!!!

So I am real please with the progress I have made!!

but This is a idea of what it will do @Bart eat your heart out look at the new scores!!



Stable 1489 with 2 cards and memory at 8200!! Plus CPU stable at 4.6 at 1.325 volts!!!

@Madmaxneo eat your heart at because that is with 64 GB of 2400mhz memory!!! Lets roll!!!

Excessive Insanity at its best!!!!


----------



## Bart

LOL! Scott, if you don't run it full screen, it really doesn't count.







I could crank my score up too running at a resolution that low.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> LOL! Scott, if you don't run it full screen, it really doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could crank my score up too running at a resolution that low.


What you talking about that is the resolution we were testing with before and it still does the same test even when the full screen is unchecked I have tested to see if their was a difference!!!

all is on max also!!!


----------



## seross69

@Bart now don't run off tell me what you mean about resolution!!! And how you know it was not at full screen.. Don't tell you you want me to run the settings at 4k because with the memory it will do real good I am sure!!!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well I leave tomorrow for work so I thought I would give a update.
> 
> Got the PC side working about 90% just need to add the USB, card readers, Raid Card, make sleeved wires for the PSU to the board and the video cards and get the AQ6 working!!! Getting the AQ6 working is going to take the most time I think. I got everything power up but it is not finding but 3 of my poweradjust and I need to figure this out. but that is minor as it is keeping everything cool all this will do is make it quieter!!!
> 
> So I am real please with the progress I have made!!
> 
> but This is a idea of what it will do @Bart eat your heart out look at the new scores!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stable 1489 with 2 cards and memory at 8200!! Plus CPU stable at 4.6 at 1.325 volts!!!
> 
> @Madmaxneo eat your heart at because that is with 64 GB of 2400mhz memory!!! Lets roll!!!
> 
> Excessive Insanity at its best!!!!


I am not sure what exactly your building.
What chip exactly do you have stable at 4.6 with a 1.325 vcore along with 64gb of memory? I am not one to contest that but I was told that much memory makes it more unstable... so what gives?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am not sure what exactly your building.
> What chip exactly do you have stable at 4.6 with a 1.325 vcore along with 64gb of memory? I am not one to contest that but I was told that much memory makes it more unstable... so what gives?


I have a RIVE BE with a 4960x and 64 Gb of G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) and 2 titan x's.



the above shows the GPU and I can send some more if you don't believe me???

I got lucky with my CPU and memory and also the titan X's as I am running them 24/7 at 1489 mhx on the GPU and 8200Mhx on the memory.. almost a 50% over clock on them!!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> @Bart now don't run off tell me what you mean about resolution!!! And how you know it was not at full screen.. Don't tell you you want me to run the settings at 4k because with the memory it will do real good I am sure!!!


I ran mine full screen at 1080p (1920x1080). Your heaven screenshot shows a much lower resolution, running in *windowed* mode. Buddy, you need to chill out a bit. You have a pair of Titan X's, and a MUCH better CPU than me. Your entire system destroys mine and we both know it.







So don't get all tied up in the epeen contest.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I ran mine full screen at 1080p (1920x1080). Your heaven screenshot shows a much lower resolution, running in *windowed* mode. Buddy, you need to chill out a bit. You have a pair of Titan X's, and a MUCH better CPU than me. Your entire system destroys mine and we both know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So don't get all tied up in the epeen contest.


Hey man i was just playing also


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Hey man i was just playing also


Cool. Sometimes you come across like you really mean it.







I WOULD like to see those Titans being pushed hard though, that's why I'd like to see full screen 1080p numbers. Sometimes it's nice to see how the rich folks live.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Cool. Sometimes you come across like you really mean it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WOULD like to see those Titans being pushed hard though, that's why I'd like to see full screen 1080p numbers. Sometimes it's nice to see how the rich folks live.


Actually if tou look again it was at 1920 x 1080!! I ran it to day but did not bring the screen shot with me but full screen all max at 1920 x 1080 I actually broke 4800 and fire strike ultra 4k with all max settings i was over 10000.. I actually am jelly of you i spent twice the money for 1/3 more performance!!! Lol its fun got a lot of work ti do when i get home to get everything working right!!!!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Actually if tou look again it was at 1920 x 1080!! I ran it to day but did not bring the screen shot with me but full screen all max at 1920 x 1080 I actually broke 4800 and fire strike ultra 4k with all max settings i was over 10000.. I actually am jelly of you i spent twice the money for 1/3 more performance!!! Lol its fun got a lot of work ti do when i get home to get everything working right!!!!


What the heck?!?! I could have sworn it was 12xx x 7xx when you first posted that. Jeebus, how drunk WAS I last night! Or did you edit your post to make me think I'm going crazy?!?!







This cheap Chilean wine at 14.5% alcohol is killing my brain! Those TitanX's are not exactly bang-for-the-buck GPUs. Tons of bang and tons of buck!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> What the heck?!?! I could have sworn it was 12xx x 7xx when you first posted that. Jeebus, how drunk WAS I last night! Or did you edit your post to make me think I'm going crazy?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cheap Chilean wine at 14.5% alcohol is killing my brain! Those TitanX's are not exactly bang-for-the-buck GPUs. Tons of bang and tons of buck!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> What the heck?!?! I could have sworn it was 12xx x 7xx when you first posted that. Jeebus, how drunk WAS I last night! Or did you edit your post to make me think I'm going crazy?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cheap Chilean wine at 14.5% alcohol is killing my brain! Those TitanX's are not exactly bang-for-the-buck GPUs. Tons of bang and tons of buck!


Dont think you were any drunker than me after half a liter of kracker!! I like playing so dont ever take me seriously!! Still jelly of u


----------



## Bart

Nice double quote. You must be still drunk.







Buddy you have nothing to be jealous of! A single guy with no life who spends all his money on nerd things instead of women, LOL! The only think I *might* have that you don't is a 4K G-sync panel (just bought one not long ago).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Nice double quote. You must be still drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy you have nothing to be jealous of! A single guy with no life who spends all his money on nerd things instead of women, LOL! The only think I *might* have that you don't is a 4K G-sync panel (just bought one not long ago).


Not drunk yet but once i get in airport going to try!! On my way to work!! Using ohone is why double post


----------



## Bart

Ahh, I see. Well, good luck with work for the next 30 days. I hope it goes quick for you, so you can get back to the build!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Ahh, I see. Well, good luck with work for the next 30 days. I hope it goes quick for you, so you can get back to the build!


Yeah found lots to redo but i am still stoked at how close i finally am


----------



## Thrasher1016

Local ABC is selling Kraken by the case right now in a "Summer is Rummier" promotion.

I thought it was cheesy, then I saw the Black Ship!

Thanks - T


----------



## mandrix

So you are already off to work? Good luck to you then.


----------



## seross69

Can any of you guys in the UK help me out?? I want to buy some items and only place i can find them is on amazon.co.uk and they dont ship to usa??? I want a box of wago 221-415 and 221-413?? I can buy then and have them shipped to you and use paypal to pay you for the shipping to the USA...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Try these:
221-415
221-413


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Try these:
> 221-415
> 221-413


Thanks for the links but when i click on them it is the 222 series not the 221


----------



## Madmaxneo

I didn't even notice...lol. Sorry about that....


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I didn't even notice...lol. Sorry about that....


Yeah have had alot of guys tell me where to find them in the usa and they are not even appoved to be sold in usa yet


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yeah have had alot of guys tell me where to find them in the usa and they are not even appoved to be sold in usa yet


I looked the second time I paid attention to what exact model they were. The 221 series are nicer looking than the 222 series and more compact.


----------



## seross69

Well halfway home!!! Yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well halfway home!!! Yeahhhhhhhh


Pretty short work cycle, wasn't it?








Hope everything is OK.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Pretty short work cycle, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everything is OK.


Mean that i am halfway finished with work cycle!!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Mean that i am halfway finished with work cycle!!!


OK.


----------



## seross69

Finally home in Atlanta


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Finally home in Atlanta


Welcome home, Scott!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Welcome home, Scott!


Good to be home that is for sure!!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just in time to enjoy the GA heat and humidity, now get back to work on the behemoth you call a computer lol


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Just in time to enjoy the GA heat and humidity, now get back to work on the behemoth you call a computer lol


Yes back ti work in it starting Monday!! Going to Mississippi tommorrow to get my daughter!! Heat, humidity, pool, rum, and building !!!! ?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Yes back ti work in it starting Monday!! Going to Mississippi tommorrow to get my daughter!! Heat, humidity, pool, rum, and building !!!! ?


Hah! Life just doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol as long as there are no heli rides mixed in there I think things will be good


----------



## sadeter

Welcome home!


----------



## mandrix

Welcome back to the South, where at least down here in N. Florida the humidity hasn't matched the +95* temperatures for a day or two!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Welcome back to the South, where at least down here in N. Florida the humidity hasn't matched the +95* temperatures for a day or two!


It is so hot!! Good time to build! Have not seen temperatures like this in several years


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It is so hot!! Good time to build! Have not seen temperatures like this in several years


Awesome, wish I was there! That also unfortunately gives a higher chance of another horrid winter up here.....


----------



## Thrasher1016

Nice to see you back, man!

Thanks - T


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome, wish I was there! That also unfortunately gives a higher chance of another horrid winter up here.....


where you at with the cold winters?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> It is so hot!! Good time to build! Have not seen temperatures like this in several years


Even more the reason to hide in the a/c at the workshop lol


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> where you at with the cold winters?


It gets colder than I like it with way to much snow that doesn't melt!

I am in Northern Indiana just below the lake. I don't mind the snow much as long as it melts but I prefer the warmer climates further south.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I personally wouldn't mind living back where I was in MA


----------



## dman811

Would not move back to CT. I hate the snow. However I would consider a few of the Pacific coast states, and one or two Midwestern states. I haz resunz.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Didn't snow too bad when I lived on Nantucket and the summers made the winters worth it.


----------



## dman811

I also hate heat. I really love the cold, but most times snow comes with cold.


----------



## seross69

If anyone has ever lived where it's really cold the they would like the heat better


----------



## dman811

You can add layers in the cold to get warmer, you can only remove so much in the heat before you are still too hot. I am including butt naked in that as well.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You can add layers in the cold to get warmer, you can only remove so much in the heat before you are still too hot. I am including butt naked in that as well.


I disagree I spent 2 weeks with my wife in kiev and temps did not get above -30 c so you can not put on enough clothes. and once you get cold their you will not warm up untill summer..


----------



## dman811

You can stay warm with lots of other warm bodies.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You can stay warm with lots of other warm bodies.


Trust me this does not work i tried!!!


----------



## dman811

Then do it in a hot spring.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Then do it in a hot spring.


Maybe their but not normal place trust me been thier done that and have con**** to prove it


----------



## seross69

These are awesome Reservoirs. They are completely Modular and you can mix and match and make what you want out of them....



This is our Dual Bay Reservoir, the tube adapter back plate, 4 inch (100mm) UV green tube, 4" (100mm) matte black tension rods, the molded D5 motor end, and matte black motor tube cover.



This is the round (it also comes in a square) machined aluminum outside cap in blue, The molded fill / drain port end cap, 2" (50mm) dark blue tube, 2" (50mm) blue tension rods with matching blue screws, and molded one port end cap with side ports, (you can get the end cap with or without side facing ports). There is a blue plug you can't see down in the overflow basin. The overflow basin features a telescoping O ring seal that allows the unit to adjust from 1mm case panel thickness to 6mm thickness and seals. That way if you accidentally overflow a bit when filling it won't leak from the outside into your case.



Starting from the back--molded 3 port end cap with red silver bullet antimicrobial plug and two standard stop plugs in red, 12" (300mm) blood red tube, 12" (300mm) red tension rods with matching red screws, molded one port end cap, and Low profile 1/2" (12mm) "Grasshopper" machined aluminum mounts in red.



This unit is intended to be mounted horizontally and has two molded D5 pump caps, two 4" (100mm) tubes in UV green, 2 sets of 4" (100mm) matte black tension rods, a molded two port tube coupler, 1" (25mm) machined aluminum mounts, and two twin bulb CCFL light units in UV.

These Reservoirs are completely Modular and you can mix and match and design any type of reservoir you want!!

Think I need to order one of these!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You can add layers in the cold to get warmer, you can only remove so much in the heat before you are still too hot. I am including butt naked in that as well.


I run the AC here in the house in Orlando and I freeze my skinny daughter (14yo) and wife (before pregnancy) and they say "turn the air up!" and I say "You can put on more clothes, but if I take more off, you won't like it very much..."

Thanks - T


----------



## dman811

Damn right! My room in CT used to be a meat locker, or damn close to it. Here in NC we have central air, and my dad doesn't like it any lower than 74°F, and my bedroom is almost always in the 80s with 3 computers running [email protected] 24/7.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Think I might snag a small window unit for our upstairs here since it's nice and cool where my rig runs vs the upstairs stays hot well the master stays hot and my sons room is cool


----------



## dman811

Floor to ceiling windows make window units useless. Luckily the addition my dad and I are putting on (which will be my workshop) will have regular sized windows and a 15000 BTU AC.


----------



## Bart

Damn, those Monsoon reservoirs look awesome!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn, those Monsoon reservoirs look awesome!!


Right. I like the one with D5's on each end.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn, those Monsoon reservoirs look awesome!!


yeah makes me want to change mine


----------



## dman811

I like it, but I wouldn't want it to be horizontal. So it wouldn't work for me. I guess I'd deal with the blue one. Probably that exact one.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I like it, but I wouldn't want it to be horizontal. So it wouldn't work for me. I guess I'd deal with the blue one. Probably that exact one.


well they are completely modular so you can do what ever you want with them. and they will also come in all the colors the fittings come in!!


----------



## seross69

Got another sale going on!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567154/cooling-blowout-lots-of-items-to-cool-your-pc-and-make-it-custom-lots-of-fans

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567150/swiftech-mcp35x2-housing-white

also let me know if you would be interested in a raid card. Can make a deal on one of these.


----------



## dman811

That blue one has an option for bottom ports right?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That blue one has an option for bottom ports right?


Any option you want, will be like lego's mix and match and build yourself


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Got another sale going on!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567154/cooling-blowout-lots-of-items-to-cool-your-pc-and-make-it-custom-lots-of-fans
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567150/swiftech-mcp35x2-housing-white
> 
> also let me know if you would be interested in a raid card. Can make a deal on one of these.


RAID card? Details? I'm rather poor right now, but I've always wanted to get my bulk storage off the motherboard SATA ports.


----------



## seross69

Well has anyone had problems with making the power cables for the EVGA PSU's, I have made them 3 different times and have problems with each of them. they work until i try to do a hard drive intensive task like defrag then they lose drives and just cause problems.. but if I use the cable that cam with the PSU no problems this is just blowing my mind???

any one have any ideas??

I have made sure that the pins were crimped good that the pins are in the connectors far enough monitored it with a meter before I put on drive and can not figure out what I am doing wrong.. this is about to do my head in!!


----------



## dman811

Are they all done properly? Meaning all wires in the correct place?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Are they all done properly? Meaning all wires in the correct place?


Made them the same and checked with meter and all looks ok! Wondering if my pins are bigger and not making good connection?? Just blows my mind


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well has anyone had problems with making the power cables for the EVGA PSU's, I have made them 3 different times and have problems with each of them. they work until i try to do a hard drive intensive task like defrag then they lose drives and just cause problems.. but if I use the cable that cam with the PSU no problems this is just blowing my mind???
> 
> any one have any ideas??
> 
> I have made sure that the pins were crimped good that the pins are in the connectors far enough monitored it with a meter before I put on drive and can not figure out what I am doing wrong.. this is about to do my head in!!


So you mean SATA power cables? or what cable is it that's causing you problems?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So you mean SATA power cables? or what cable is it that's causing you problems?


No just regular 4 pin molex connection


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> No just regular 4 pin molex connection


Lost me then. I don't know what they have to do with your HDD's? Maybe it's your data cables instead? I've had problems with various SATA data cables over the years when they get turned a little and lose contact.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Lost me then. I don't know what they have to do with your HDD's? Maybe it's your data cables instead? I've had problems with various SATA data cables over the years when they get turned a little and lose contact.


No it is sata hard drives but going into a drive cage that requires 4 pin molex


----------



## dman811

Might be the cage then.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Might be the cage then.


Works perfectly when i use the cables that came with psu???


----------



## DarthBaggins

Must be something different with their wiring/connectors


----------



## mandrix

Yep, I hate to say it but you must have something wrong with your wiring. All I can say is I hate 4 pin molex connectors, I only use them when I just have to.


----------



## mandrix

Any luck with those errant wires, Scott?
I had something like that a while back with my gpu wires...every time I ran Fire Strike the pc would shut down and restart. Turned out to be the pins/connectors would not make good contact and I had to re-pin my cables. But that was because they had been unplugged/plugged in so many times I guess.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Any luck with those errant wires, Scott?
> I had something like that a while back with my gpu wires...every time I ran Fire Strike the pc would shut down and restart. Turned out to be the pins/connectors would not make good contact and I had to re-pin my cables. But that was because they had been unplugged/plugged in so many times I guess.


no have not had a chance to get back to it was playing with oldest daughter this weekend and took her home Today, tomorrow my wife and youngest daughter get back so will not have a chance to do anything for a few days or longer


----------



## mandrix

I hear you. Family first.


----------



## seross69

Well Decided I needed to get rid of some parts I am not useing so Take a look and see what you might need at a good price. Make a offer if you need any of these. The best item to me is 6 brand new Gentle Typoon AP-15 fans..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569073/some-rare-fans-brand-new-gentle-typhoon-ap-15s

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569071/pumps-for-sale-good-price-and-barely-used-pumps

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569074/ocz-and-kingston-120-gb-ssds


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

PM'd


----------



## mandrix

Never mind.


----------



## seross69

Well I did a little playing today with my rig and finally got the raid card to work. to get into the bios and set it up you have to boot PC in legacy rom only other wise I think it boots too fast or maybe some other reason.

I did some test real quick. And I am not real pleased with the results.....









Below is the results from the Raid0 I am set up with Intel X79




Here is the Results of the LSI 9286 with 4 120GB drives these are samsung drives 840's




And this really surprises me I added 4 more 120GB drives and did not go up much??



I would have thought it would go up more than that do you think the Bus is full. It is running at PCIE 2.0 8x lanes????

I know the real benifit of the raid card is when you set up redundant arrays. Raid 5,6,50 or 60 but still?? Maybe it is because of the cheap SSD's I am using?


----------



## Rbby258

Run a crystaldiskmark i had 4x 840 evo's on a raid card so ill be able to compare.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Run a crystaldiskmark i had 4x 840 evo's on a raid card so ill be able to compare.


Ok i will but not sure when i will be able


----------



## Servu

I've now followed this insane build roughly ~1 year and if I've understood right u got 4-5? separate computers in CaseLabs TX-10D. But where are u going to fit all that stuff if this case only supports 2 mobos, 1/side, if I'm correct? Can you build them inside the pedastals or?

Obviously coolest build @oc.net btw


----------



## dman811

He was building them in pedestals, but those are no longer in the plans last that I checked. I am pretty sure Scott is back to just 2 computers with this.


----------



## jbernie51

Where did you find those Monsoon Reservoir's?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbernie51*
> 
> Where did you find those Monsoon Reservoir's?


They will be coming out soon.


----------



## seross69

On way back home. Be back in 44 hours! Bad news and sad time. Coming home for mom to bury her!! ???


----------



## dman811

I'm sorry to hear that Scott, I know the process and it is not an easy one. Keep your head up and you'll make it through.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Oh damn, sorry to hear man. I know you've been back and forth alot to see her with everything going on.


----------



## sadeter

Sorry to hear about your mom. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## dougb62

So very sorry to hear about your mom, Scott. There are no words, so my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## seross69

Thanks everyone


----------



## jdstock76

Our condolences!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> On way back home. Be back in 44 hours! Bad news and sad time. Coming home for mom to bury her!! ???


Damn Scott, very sorry to hear that buddy. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn Scott, very sorry to hear that buddy. My sincerest condolences.


Thanks bart trying to stay away from rum


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Thanks bart trying to stay away from rum


Rum should be for happy times, not for grieving. I'd steer clear of inebriation right now if I were in your shoes. Booze only makes misery even worse, and tosses a hangover on top of it.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Rum should be for happy times, not for grieving. I'd steer clear of inebriation right now if I were in your shoes. Booze only makes misery even worse, and tosses a hangover on top of it.


Yes i know but would be nice to escape for a few hours


----------



## mandrix

I had not read the thread for a few days. I'm very sorry about your Mom, Scott.


----------



## dougb62

Hey, Scott - just checking in. Haven't heard from you in a while. Understandable, just hoping everything is "ok", and letting you know that people are thinking about you.


----------



## seross69

well thanks for the good words Guys!!! It took me a little longer counting time to work as I had to work extra to pay for the burial of my mother now I have brother sueing me for more money... but I finally got my head and health back together. I am walking 4 miles in 45 minutes everyday and watching my dieting, not eating over 1500 calories a day and using over 3000 so I am going to keep my health... I am only drinking on weekends and smoking less and plan to leave to be 125!! but I will be active from now on when i am at not at work in OCN but am going to down size my projects and do some more selling... if you or any one wants a tx10 with 3 pedestals let me know and I will make them a very good deal.. my life has changed now again.. not the way I planed it but I have learned so many life lessons in the past 3 years... oh well I am back and you had better be ready!!


----------



## dougb62

Glad you're well! Good to hear from you!


----------



## mandrix

Welcome back, guy.


----------



## DarthBaggins

No more TX10, that is a shame. Wish I had space to house that sucker lol
But good to see you're back in action. I should be back in GA by mid December until April/May


----------



## seross69

Thanks everyone...


----------



## dman811

Welcome back Scott, we are all here for you man


----------



## Bart

Welcome back Scott!


----------



## Duality92

I'm very sorry to heat this









I offer you my sincere apologies, It's never easy to lose someone so close.

I'm sure if you put most of it on the OCN marketplace, people will be more than happy to help you downsize.

How downsized will you next build be?


----------



## DarthBaggins

So where's the build going from here? and is the Ukraine build still going to move forward?

I know you've been through alot the past few months let alone year.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm very sorry to heat this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer you my sincere apologies, It's never easy to lose someone so close.
> 
> I'm sure if you put most of it on the OCN marketplace, people will be more than happy to help you downsize.
> 
> How downsized will you next build be?


He could still make an epic build in his sma8 even if he sells 3/4 of the stuff. We all feal for you Scott


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Welcome back Scott, we are all here for you man


Thanks a Lot for this Dman!!! As you know it is hard to stand back up and walk again but I am doing it now!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Welcome back Scott!


Thanks a lot Bart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm very sorry to heat this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I offer you my sincere apologies, It's never easy to lose someone so close.
> 
> I'm sure if you put most of it on the OCN marketplace, people will be more than happy to help you downsize.
> 
> How downsized will you next build be?


Thanks a lot for this it has been hard to come to grips with but I am in a lot better place with it all now.

I will be listing a few items tonight and more soon. I found a (please don't bash me too hard) Roswell case that holds 13 3.5 HD's plus 4 5.25 spaces on amazon returns for 50 dollars so I am build my server in it as my other one is dieing but I was able to back up all up and am trying to get this built and up running with getting my network back up to snuff. having to replace router as WIFI keeps dieing also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So where's the build going from here? and is the Ukraine build still going to move forward?
> 
> I know you've been through alot the past few months let alone year.


yes it will be moving forward after I get the simple sever build up and running.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> He could still make an epic build in his sma8 even if he sells 3/4 of the stuff. We all feal for you Scott


Well Sold the SMA8 so going to either get a STH10 or a S-8 thinking a STH10 because I can use my 560 Rads in it!! the bad thing is if I could sell the TX10 For between 800 to 1000 dollars I would...

Here is link of a few items http://www.overclock.net/t/1581754/down-sizing-sale


----------



## sadeter

Glad to hear you're doing well, and good to see you back here on OCN. Most builds evolve over time, and we will patiently wait and watch this one to its completion, whatever it may be. Just keep taking care of yourself, and then worry about the computers.


----------



## seross69

Well the insanity is over!! I will be selling the TX10-D and down sizing. I will be selling a lot of items that I no longer need so keep you eyes open if you are wanting any deals.

Here,

2nd one

3rd one


----------



## Bart

Damn! Very tempted to grab some of those D5s!!! If only our dollar wasn't sucking the big one right now!!!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Damn! Very tempted to grab some of those D5s!!! If only our dollar wasn't sucking the big one right now!!!


and shipping would be high also.. Wish I could help you!

I will be back with another build log just smaller and not so crazy....


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I'm tempted to snag a D5 so I have a backup other than my DDC, you still have that 1/8 red sleeve?

I'm back in GA now too, working on starting up my own business too


----------



## seross69

Glad to have you back in Georgia!!! I am selling most of the items from this build so soon will be listing radiators and lots of items. dual D-5 pumps tops with pumps and thinking of sell the 4960X I have but not sure about this?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Personally I would keep that 4960x and RIVE Black you got, but that's me. oh and Christine left me unsupervised for too long today with paint too close to my vacinity:


----------



## seross69

Looks good!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Thanks, missed playing w/ my paints, those skulls are ghosted onto the blank 120 panels that were out in when I took that photo too (just the phone's camera can't pick them up).


----------



## seross69

yeah I am just going to get a STH10 and build my PC already have server set up. well not completely need to change some fans in it wife said stock rosewell fans too loud!!


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Well the insanity is over!! I will be selling the TX10-D and down sizing. I will be selling a lot of items that I no longer need so keep you eyes open if you are wanting any deals.
> 
> Here,
> 
> 2nd one
> 
> 3rd one


Dang, looks like I missed some good deals by only a couple days.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Dang, looks like I missed some good deals by only a couple days.


They will be more what you looking for??


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know I missed out on the GT's you had up, love the AP14's that were in the M8, they keep my HDD's nice and cool


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know I missed out on the GT's you had up, love the AP14's that were in the M8, they keep my HDD's nice and cool


Not sure if you were aware of this, but Daz brought back the Gentle Typhoon fans. He contacted the factory and got them to make him a run of them, with black blades too. Plus, since the Canadian dollar is tanking HARD right now, you could get those for a decent price, even with cross-border shipping. FYI.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Not sure if you were aware of this, but Daz brought back the Gentle Typhoon fans. He contacted the factory and got them to make him a run of them, with black blades too. Plus, since the Canadian dollar is tanking HARD right now, you could get those for a decent price, even with cross-border shipping. FYI.


I recently bought some AP-15's (now called AP-53) at coolerguys.com, they are in Washington state. They carry a variety of NIdec Servo fans.


----------



## Bart

Nice find Mandrix, you can never have enough sources for top notch fans. I much prefer Daz version just because of the black blades and the availability of the high-RPM variants as well as PWM ones.







Moar power!

https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/scythe_gentle_typhoon_2150rpm_69cfm_30db_fan


----------



## DarthBaggins

Oh I know the Darkside GT's are out but I can take a short drive and meet up with Seross to snag the goods lol









Oh and I'm almost done painting the exterior of his old M8 I got from him (will be doing the mobo tray in white too)


----------



## seross69

Some more deals.. make a offer

1
2
3
4
5
6

http://www.overclock.net/t/1588526/cheap-fans-and-shrouds-make-a-offer
http://www.overclock.net/t/1588528/cheap-ek-radiators-make-a-offer
http://www.overclock.net/t/1588178/server-items-raid-cards-expanders-and-10gb-nic-cards-make-a-offer
http://www.overclock.net/t/1588072/pmw-fan-controller-drive-cages-add-on-cards-etc-lots-of-good-items
http://www.overclock.net/t/1588069/down-sizing-sale-various-water-cooling-items-rads-pumps-reservoirs-fittings
http://www.overclock.net/t/1588024/down-sizing-sale-motherboard-memory-hard-drives-ssds-make-a-offer


----------



## seross69

Here is some SSD's

http://www.overclock.net/t/1588533/get-a-deal-on-some-ssds-make-a-offer


----------



## seross69

If anyone wants my Hardline fittings and tubing from this build I am selling everything here for a good price..


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sadeter*
> 
> Dang, looks like I missed some good deals by only a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> They will be more what you looking for??
Click to expand...

Nothing specific. I just saw some good deals I might have been interested in but missed. It's OK. You sold stuff you needed to, and I saved money I probably shouldn't spend anyway.


----------



## Eddiegm

seross69 said:


> Thanks everyone...


----------



## DarthBaggins

More than likely it is gone, considering the last post was in 2016 - helps to look at post dates


----------



## Eddiegm

Yes i know figured id ask anyways bud. Its a sinple yes or no question. There's no need for your input.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just thought I'd drop the info considering you're on a fresh account, also considering I am a retired editor of the site and have had personal dealings with the OP - it might be a bit of info you'd like. Also in the future PM the person you want to contact rather than blast your personal info/email on a public forum.


----------



## Eddiegm

DarthBaggins said:


> Just thought I'd drop the info considering you're on a fresh account, also considering I am a retired editor of the site and have had personal dealings with the OP - it might be a bit of info you'd like. Also in the future PM the person you want to contact rather than blast your personal info/email on a public forum.


I did that as well pming, also that email isn't my main 1. It's fine thanks for the info just thought you were being sarcastic. Anyhow i used to be on the site before other people took it over I remember you and all the awesome things that used to go on here. It really stinks Caselabs is gone and in the past. I wonder if anyone will eventually produce those incredible designs again.


----------

